# Neuer MTB-Treff im Köllertal



## wilde.lilli (10. September 2008)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

ab Samstag den 13. September gibt es jeden Samstag einen Biketreff in Köllerbach/Püttlingen gegenüber Püttlingen, Am Jungenwald, gegenüber Sportplatz.. Um 15:00 Uhr! 

Ziel: Gemeinsam ca. 2 - 3 Stunden das schöne Köllertal und Umgebung zu erkunden - bevorzugt Singletrails.


----------



## chris84 (10. September 2008)

is 15Uhr nicht en bisserl spät jetzt wos in den Winter geht? 

bzw. für en Nightride zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (10. September 2008)

Das hört sich gut an. 
Wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich vorbei und lasse mir gerne noch neue Trails zeigen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr wilden Jungs,

es ist ja nicht jeder 24 h Racer ;-)

Es soll Leute geben, die auch mal 2 - 3 Stunden fahren, also etwas für gemäßigte BikerInnen. Dafür soll der neue Treff auch gedacht sein. Also, keine Konkurrenz für euch.

Trotzdem, viel Spaß bei euren Touren.

PS: In Theley habe ich mich bei keinem Singletrail abgelegt, obwohl ich alle gefahren bin - und beim Wildsaumarathon auch nicht ;-)

Nicht böse sein, es schreibt ja nuuur eine Frau!


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. September 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ich glaube dir kann ich wirklich keine neuen Trails zeigen. Aber ich freue mich wenn du erscheinst.

Viele Grüße Liane


----------



## Da Anhänger (10. September 2008)

> is 15Uhr nicht en bisserl spät jetzt wos in den Winter geht?
> 
> bzw. für en Nightride zu früh



das ist wohl allgemine betrachtet und gut gemeint gewesen..denn 2 stunden fahren nach 5 da brauch man ne lampe um heim zu kommen in ein paar wochen und für nene nightride zu früh da man dann viel mehr kilometer fahren würde im hellen als im dunklen was doch nciht so toll wäre.
So ein Tourstart für 2 bis 3 stunden satrtet man ebsser so um 1 oder 2 uhr!
nicht böse sein ist nur ein Vorschlag..

gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (10. September 2008)

3 Uhr ist doch ok.
Und wenns dunkel wird hilft Dir Hellga.
Wenn´s bei mir passt komm ich auf jeden Fall auch mal vorbei.
Ist ja doch ein Heimspiel.


----------



## chris84 (10. September 2008)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr wilden Jungs,
> 
> es ist ja nicht jeder 24 h Racer ;-)
> 
> ...


na, 24h trainiere ich Samstags auch nicht 

es geht mir auch eher um den Heimweg, bzw. mag ichs lieber wenn man unterwegs net ständig auf die Uhr gucken muss, und für den Heimweg extra die Lampe mitschleppen lohnt ja auch net wirklich 

Konkurrenz gibts bzg. Trainingstreffpunkten nie, je mehr desto besser! Ich könnte noch min. einen abends unter der Woche gebrauchen


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. September 2008)

Hallo Martin!

Würde mich freuen dich zu sehen, denn solche Spezialisten für Singletrails im Köllertal kann ich gebrauchen.

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> und für den Heimweg extra die Lampe mitschleppen lohnt ja auch net wirklich



Das ist Extra Training. Der ein oder andere ist neidisch, ohne Helga auf der Stange zu fahren.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. September 2008)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hallo Martin!
> 
> Würde mich freuen dich zu sehen, denn solche Spezialisten für Singletrails im Köllertal kann ich gebrauchen.
> 
> vg Lilli


Hallo Lilli
Ich will sehen was geht .Samschdachs gebt immer  em Gade geschafft.
Einiges hast Du ja schon kennengelernt.
Bin natürlich froh für jeden der für mich die Brennesseln aus dem Weg fährt.
Soll ja Leute geben die auf so was stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der knoche (16. September 2008)

Hallo alle, 

wie wars denn so? Wollt ihr euch jetzt regelmäßig treffen? Ich bin jetzt neuerdings am Wochenende immer im Saarland und suche Leute wie euch, am 27. würde ich gerne zum ersten mal mitfahren.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. September 2008)

Sorry, diesen Samstag fahre ich in Heimbach die geführt Tour mit. 
Aber dann nächste Woche. 

@ Lilli, wie sieht es bei Dir am Mittwoch aus mit einem kleinen NightBike.  Helga und Wilma fahren auch schon mit.  
Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. September 2008)

Ja, würde mich freuen wenn du dabei bist. Der Treff liegt direkt am Köllertalradweg - ehemals Bahnstrecke - vor dem Aldi in Köllerbach. Am Samstag den 27. fahren wir auch, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet.

vg Lilli


----------



## der knoche (26. September 2008)

Alles klar für morgen? dann bin ich morgen um drei beim Aldi in Köllerbach. Das Radl freut sich schon auf frische Trails...


----------



## Ferdi21 (26. September 2008)

ist ja um die Eck . dann komm ich auch


----------



## McFly77 (26. September 2008)

na wenn ich mal wieder zu Besuch in meiner alten Heimat bin, wer ich mein Radl mal mitnehmen. Dürften ja nur 500 m Luftlinier sein bis zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (28. September 2008)

Hallo an alle,

war am 27.9.08 ne echt schöne Tour, hat viel Spass gemacht.
Ich hoffe, wir treffen uns recht zahlreich am kommenden Samstag wieder.
Ich freue mich.

Bis dann 
Patrick


----------



## der knoche (28. September 2008)

Ja, das war klasse gestern, danke für die tolle Strecke. Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht, aber in 14 Tagen bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MikeTbike (30. September 2008)

...hört sich gut an. denke dass ich demnächst auch mal dabei bin. von schwalbach könnt ich quasi direkt mim rad kommen


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. September 2008)

Hallo Patrik,

freut mich wenn es dir gefallen hat. Es hat ja auch jeder etwas dazu beigetragen.

Danke noch für die GPS-Daten.

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. September 2008)

Hallo Knoche,

freut mich wenn ich niemanden verkrault habe mit den Trails ;-) Hätte mich auch gewundert.

Danke noch für die tolle Verpflegung. Übrigens gibt es zu der Tour GPS-Daten von Patrik, von dem wir zum Thema GPS noch einiges lernen können.

vg Lilli


----------



## agent_smith (1. Oktober 2008)

Ui, in Püttlingen geht was!

Komme am Samstag auch mal vorbei 

Alternativ lade ich euch auch herzlichst zum heutigen Nightride ein.
Treffpunkt 19 Uhr in Püttlingen am Sportplatz Jungenwald!

Bis Dann!
LG Timo


----------



## Ferdi21 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wär nit so ein Kack Wetter heut würd ich mitkommen.......
Am Sa bin ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## MikeTbike (1. Oktober 2008)

..und wär ich nit krank und mein rad würd nit knacken wie verrückt...


----------



## patbald (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Timo,

habe Deine Einladung zum Nightride am Jungenwald leider zu spät gelesen und auch meine Beleuchtung noch nicht montiert.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, bis Samstag 15.00 Uhr.

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Patrik
Der Winter ist noch lang.
Bist auf jeden Fall herzlich eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (2. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht komm ich am samstag auch mal vorbei. allerdings muss dazu mein bike fertig werden und es muss besseres wetter sein


----------



## Tobilas (4. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
heute 4.10. scheint's ja verhalten günstig zu sein, sich richtig zu versauen, also, ich wär dabei. (der erste Samstag seit 4 Wochen, an dem ich nicht arbeiten muß )
Gruß
Roland


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Oktober 2008)

mein bike ist tatsächlich fertig geworden, ich bin also aller voraussicht nach auch dabei


----------



## patbald (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

sehen wir uns am kommenden Samstag 15.00 Uhr ?
Wer fährt denn alles mit?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bin wohl bei gutem Wetter am Sa dabei (trotz Höllenritt am letzten Sa).


Gruß

Michael


----------



## stefansls (14. Oktober 2008)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin wohl bei gutem Wetter am Sa dabei (trotz Höllenritt am letzten Sa).
> 
> ...



Wie Höllenritt??? Was habt Ihr zwei denn noch getrieben nachdem ich weg war?


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Oktober 2008)

er muss seine heimfahrt meinen, nachdem wir uns in von der heydt getrennt haben


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ziemlich sicher auch wieder am start morgen. dank neuem licht machts jetzt auch nix, wenn die tour fernab der heimat endet.


----------



## patbald (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

denkt bitte dran, dass Ihr mich am Leben läßt 

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (18. Oktober 2008)

na, wie war die tour heute?
versuche nächste woche auch wieder mitzufahren..

mfg timo


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal:
Habt Ihr Samstag so gegen 16.30 Uhr ne kleine Pause an der Autobahnunterführung nähe Riegelsberg gemacht ?
War da gerade mit meinen Damen ne Runde spazieren...


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Stefan und Lukas,

ich hoffe Ihr habt es nicht zu schnell angehen lassen, dass am nächsten Samstag noch jemand dabei ist der mithalten kann ;-)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall, zwar noch mit Erkältung, am Start sein und für den einen oder anderen etwas das Tempo drosseln, dafür habe ich nichts gegen super Singletrails - die Ihr mir jederzeit zeigen könnt.


----------



## michael.sc (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
am letzten WE waren wir zu fünft im Bereich Riegelsberg unterwegs. Vom Treffpunkt auf direktem Weg, entlang des Senders und Riegelsberg Süd nach V. d. Heydt. Von dort über Trails (das wäre etwas für Lilli gewesen) in Richtung Halde Rußhütte und über den Haldenweg über die Halde Lydia ins Netzbachtal. Von dort bergauf bis zur A1 (zw. Riegelberg und Holz) und dann über Hilschbach und entlang der Saarbahntrasse zum Treffpunkt zurück (Ende ca . 17:30 Uhr, Streckenlänge ca. 35 Km, ca 800 Höhenmeter und einem gemütlichen Schnitt von ca. 15 Km/h).
Also dann bis Sa!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Mädels, 

leider kann ich diese Woche nicht, muss mit den Alpencrossern als GRUPPENBREMSER auf den Donon. 

Mehr zum Thema Dono:
http://www.alpencross.com/d546_bericht-der-huber-auf-dem-donon.html

Und am 1. November geht's auch nicht, da ist die Nachfahrt der CTF Freisen. Sorry, aber so was darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen. 

Mehr zum Thema Freisen:
http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=News&file=article&sid=115
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5234970#post5234970



Bis zum nächsten mal, Markus (MW)


----------



## wilde.lilli (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,

am 1. wollen wir uns ebenfalls in Freisen anschließen. Nachdem du sagtest, dass nächstes Jahr diese CTF ausfällt, muss das sein. Es sollen ja viele Singletrails dabei sein.

Und - morgens ins Freisen und nachmittags Köllertal - das schaffe ich nicht!

Bis dann
Vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (24. Oktober 2008)

wenn meien winterreifen halbwegs dicht sind, komm ich morgen vorbei. mit den dingern kann ich auch garantiert nur noch halb so schnell fahren. rollwiderstand als wären se viereckig^^


----------



## patbald (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Biker,

ich kann leider heute wegen einer leichten Erkältung nnicht dabei sein.
Ich möchte es mit einer nicht 100 % auskurierten Gippe nicht übertreiben.

Ich wünsche Euchallen viel Spaß bei dem echt tollen Wetter heute und bedauere es sehr, daß ich nicht mitkommen kann.

Haltet mich bitte auf dem Laufenden, was nächste Woche angesagt ist.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
am letzten Sa waren wir bei genialem Wetter mal wieder unterwegs. Treffpunkt war um 15 Uhr (ab Sa den 01.11 immer um 14 Uhr!) am Aldi in Köllerbach. Zwei Mädels und fünf Jungs auf dem Weg in Richtung Halde Jägersfreude. Wie auch letzte Woche schon sind wir den Anstieg "der beißenden kleinen Hunde" zum Sender hoch und dann über Riegelsberg Süd in Richtung V d Heydt. Von dort an war unsere "Wilde Lilli" in Ihrem Element. Single Trails am laufenden Band, mal etwas schwieriger mal etwas leichter. Den Haldenweg an der Halde in Jägersfreude sind wir diesmal von oben gefahren (macht doch etwas mehr Spaß als sich die Treppen hoch zu quälen). Auf unserem Rückweg gings dann wieder über den Haldenweg über V d Heyt und der Ritterstraße in Richtung Heimat (mit einem Abstecher an unserem Monte Schlacko vorbei). Eine sehr schöne Tour bei richtig tollem Wetter (ca. 38 km).
Am Sa wollen wir uns trotz der geführten Tour in Freisen (Anmeldungen über unserer Chefin, siehe gesonderten Beitrag von Lilli) um 14 Uhr am Aldi treffen (das Wetter soll ja gut werden).
Wer Lust auf eine 2 bis 3 h lange Rund hat ist gern willkommen (Voraussetzung geländegängiges MtB und HELM!!!).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. Oktober 2008)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> 
> ab Samstag den 13. September gibt es jeden Samstag einen Biketreff in Köllerbach/Püttlingen gegenüber Aldi. Um 15:00 Uhr!
> 
> Ziel: Gemeinsam ca. 2 - 3 Stunden das schöne Köllertal und Umgebung zu erkunden - bevorzugt Singletrails.



 ACHTUNG! Hi Bikefreunde! Wegen der Winterzeit gibt es neue Startzeiten - jetzt geht es schon um 14:00 Uhr los am Aldiparkplatz in Püttlingen/Köllerbach!


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Oktober 2008)

Am Montag startet der Winterpokal.
Wer macht denn von den Köllervalleybikers dort mit und in welchem Team fahrt Ihr?
Will nächsten Samstag auf jeden Fall auch mal mit Euch biken.
Grüsse Martin


----------



## -rennradler- (1. November 2008)

Hallo. Ich bin nachher in Köllerbach. Das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich halten... Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## michael.sc (1. November 2008)

Hi,
wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich auch dabei! 14:00 Uhr am Aldi.

Bis dahin
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (5. November 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Am Montag startet der Winterpokal.
> Wer macht denn von den Köllervalleybikers dort mit und in welchem Team fahrt Ihr?
> Will nächsten Samstag auf jeden Fall auch mal mit Euch biken.
> Grüsse Martin



Hallo Martin,

bis jetzt noch niemand. Vielleicht leistet du etwas Überzeugungsarbeit!

Viele Grüße Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (5. November 2008)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin nachher in Köllerbach. Das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich halten... Wer ist noch dabei?



Hallo Andreas,

wenn du Daten über Garmin eTrex H und GPSmap 60 CSx beim nächsten Samstagstreff mitbringen könntest, wäre das super.

Viele Grüße Lilli

PS: Nochmals vielen Dank für deine große Hilfe bei der Reifenpanne!


----------



## -rennradler- (6. November 2008)

Hallo.

Bis Samstag kann ich Dir da auf jeden Fall was sagen. Da bin ich auch auf jeden Fall wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2008)

Bin heute am Start


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. November 2008)

Kann nid, muss schaffe.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. November 2008)

komme in nächster zeit nicht mehr, muss grundlagen trainieren (wenn ich wieder gesund bin).


----------



## Tobilas (8. November 2008)

Na, war doch ganz nett heute, sogar ich hab neue Trails gesehn ;-)
Bildchen vom Trail:






und von etwa 15 Paraglidern an der Ensdorfer Halde (wie Mücken sind die da rum geflogen)





Bis zum nächsten Mal !!
Gruß
Roland

....und danke, daß ihr gewartet habt auf mich !!!


----------



## zeitweiser (9. November 2008)

War ne klasse entspannte Tour.
Und ein paar  schöne neue Trails sind auch noch hinzugekommen.


----------



## michael.sc (10. November 2008)

Hallo,

ja, war ne runde Sache am Sa!!! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und die Streckenauswahl für 11 Biker war auch super!

Dann bis Sa

Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

ja, war eine richtig schöne Tour dank der vielen Singletrail-Ideen von euch und dem genialen Wetter.

Viele Grüße Lilli

PS: Aber gegen nette Frauen hätte ich auch nichts ;-) Wo sind die Saarländerinnen, die bevorzugt STrails fahren?


----------



## patbald (16. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

nochmals vielen Dank, dass Ihr auf mich gewartet habt und für Eure tatkräftige und moralische Unterstützung unterwegs.
Ich war gestern wohl echt mit dem Pannenvirus befallen, aber war ja Gott sei Dank nicht ansteckend gewesen .

Bis zu nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. November 2008)

Achtung Winterpokal!

Alle Köllerbacher Biker können sich am Winterpokal unter dem Namen "Köllervalley-Biker" anmelden und fleißig Punkte sammeln!

Damit wir noch besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (17. November 2008)

Hallo Patrik!

Ja, du hattest wirklich die Serie, dafür hast du bestimmt den ganzen Winter keine Probleme mehr. 

Sehe es positiv ;-)

LG Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. November 2008)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, war ne runde Sache am Sa!!! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und die Streckenauswahl für 11 Biker war auch super!
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

auch diesen Samstag hast du geniale Trails gefunden mit super Gefälle und Steigungen. Ich wußte wirklich nicht, dass das Saarland so spannend sein kann.

Du hast "Führerqualitäten" und bekommst am Ende der Saison eine besondere Urkunde ;-) von mir. Lass dich überraschen.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (18. November 2008)

Hi,





...auf gehts, Punkte sammeln!

Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. November 2008)

Klar doch, 

wir sind doch nicht schlecht. Zum Vergleich, schau mal bei Markus "Radschweine.de", da sind alle Saarland-Teams vertreten. Es gibt zwar bessere, aber fürs erste? Hätte fast noch einen gewinne können. Nächstes Jahr ist er dabei (MikeType - Sascha)

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (21. November 2008)

Hi,

habt Ihr für Samstag die Winterreifen aufgezogen 
Wird bestimmt spannend !

Bis Samstag 14.00 Uhr

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (21. November 2008)

Hi,

die Reifen sind morgen wohl weniger das Problem bei mir.  
Meine Füße müssen durchhalten. Hab mir mal noch gute Socken für
meine Celsius zugelgt.

...für den Fall, dass morgen niemand einen Tourenvorschlag macht
hab ich mir ne schöne, gemeine Tour mal ausgedacht.

also dann bis morgen (wohl bei Schneetreiben)

Michael  

PS: werde wohl morgen noch ein Stündchen +/- vorher fahren. Wer Lust hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (21. November 2008)

Hi Michael,

wollte schon vorschlagen, dass wir ausnahmsweise mal breitere Wegen fahren sollten, sonst bleiben wir im Schnee stecken.

Aber wir werden bestimmt wieder eine tolle Strecke erkunden. Für mich ist es immer wie an Weihnachten, es ist jeden Samstag gespickt mit Überraschungen.

vg Lilli

PS: Hauptsache Ihr kommt, wegen der Punkte, sonst würde ich vielleicht auch streiken. War gestern schon alleine bei Regen 1 Std. zum Joggen, der Punkte wegen ;-)


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. November 2008)

Hi Patrik!

Hauptsache du kommst, oder fährst du mit Michael schon eine Runde vor? 

Mir reicht 14 Uhr, sonst bekomme ich Zuhause nicht alles geregelt.

vlg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (22. November 2008)

Wer kommt heute?


----------



## wilde.lilli (22. November 2008)

Hallo Martin,

eigentlich wollen wir fahren, aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich mich schon über den Lenker fliegen.

Verena u. Stefan fahren, aber bei denen liegt nicht so viel Schnee, d. h. die Straßen sind frei im SLS Land.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (22. November 2008)

Ich bin in jedem Fall am Start.

Bis später

Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

bin am Start!
...hab eben meine Schneeketten aufgezogen und getestet. 
Es geht! 

Grüße
Michael

...nur breite Wege Lilli  (Laufen ist heute noch rutschiger)


----------



## patbald (22. November 2008)

Hey,

war ne echt coole Tour heute, wir haben ausgesehen wie die Schweine und ich hatte 
mir die Zehen fast abgefroren, dennoch hat echt echt super Laune gebracht.
Und ausreichend Grip hatten wir allemal.

Lilli, Du hast echt was verpaßt 


Bilder von Michael und mir gibt es beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. November 2008)

Hi!

Hatte kurzfristig doch gestreikt. Aber das Joggen war auch kein Vergnügen, denn es war richtig matschig und rutschig. Lediglich der Reinigungsaufwand war wesentlich geringer. Das nächte Mal bin ich wieder dabei. Ich bin stolz auf euch!!

Liebe Grüße Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (29. November 2008)

14:00
Bin dabei


----------



## Tobilas (29. November 2008)

14:00 schaff ich nicht heute, vielleicht sehn wir uns ja irgendwo auf den Päädscha. (Muß meine neue Gabel noch einstellen  )
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (29. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

war eine echt Weltklassetour heute, Martin hat uns hervorragend geführt
Danke hierfür.
Wer die Strecke im GPX Format benötigt, teilt mir bitte seine Mail Adresse mit, damit ich dieDatei verschicken kann.
Ansonsten einige Daten:
Überwundene Höhenmeter auf eine Bergaufstrecke von 11,9 km: 844 m Höhe.
1,43 h Fahrzeit Bergauf, mittlere Steigung: 7,1 %.
Wer noch mehr Details möchte, ebenfalls einfach melden.

War echt toll heute, ich freue mich auf die Bilder von Martin und eine baldige Wiederholung.

Schönes Wochenende
Patrick


----------



## McFly77 (29. November 2008)

Ich werf mal ein Hallo hierrein.

Hab mal in Köllerbach gewohnt und besuche so alle zwei Monate meine Eltern dort. Meißt hab ich mein Rennrad mit um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben, jedoch reizt mich in letzter Zeit das MTB eindeutig mehr. Könnte mir jemand GPX, KML ... Touren zukommen lassen, würde gerne mal ein paar nette Trails dort fahren.
Falls interesse besteht, hab natürlich ein paar schöne Touren im Kölner/Bergischen Land anzubieten.
Grüße


----------



## patbald (30. November 2008)

PS  Die geahrene Route in Google Earth kann man sich in meinem Album nachschauen.
Martin gibt mir demnächst bestimmt Nachhilfe, wie man Strecken hochladen kann.

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2008)

Hallo  Köllervalleys
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern.
Und der Lilli- Glühwein auf dem Rapsfeld war echt vom Feinsten.
Die Bilder gibt es hier .
Wenn jemand herunterladen möchte bitte Mail an mich.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/KLlervalleyBiker#


----------



## Dämon__ (30. November 2008)

Hi Martin, die Bilder kommen mir sehr bekannt vor  wenn du jedes mal mit einer anderen Gruppe den neuen Trail an der Hütte vorbei fährst wird der noch richtig gut.


----------



## michael.sc (30. November 2008)

Hi,

war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern! Hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Ein Lob an unseren Scout! 
...leider ist der Nachmittag immer so schnell vorbei!!!  
Ich freu mich schon rießig auf meine "HELLGA"!


...die Nacht ist mein! 

Michael


----------



## michael.sc (1. Dezember 2008)

...die Tour von Sa (dank Patricks Garmin).


----------



## wilde.lilli (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Martin,

ich habe ja wirklich noch einiges verpasst. Für die eine Stelle bring ich das nächste Mal mein Kletterseil mit, wegen akuter Absturzgefahr 

War wirklich wieder super, das ganze noch mit den Bilder - genial.

Wir freuen uns, wenn du öfter dabei bist 

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2008)

Das sind schon harte Jungs in der Truppe.
Alle haben gegrinst und keiner hat gemault.
Wo wir hochgetragen haben kann man im Sommer runterfahrn.
Am Samstag komm ich nicht wegen Nikolaustour am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Dezember 2008)

Neujahrs-Tour

Es gibt am 3. Januar eine längere Neujahrstour. Treffpunkt ist deshalb schon um 10 Uhr vor dem Aldi. Die Tour geht über den "roten Punkt" nach Nalbach - wir werden bestimmt bis dort noch einige "Pädscher" finden - danach in den Litermont-Sagen-Weg. Unterwegs besteht die Möglichkeit der Einkehr in einen schönen Hof, incl. mit warmer Küche. 

Zurück über den LSW nach Nalbach und weiter zurück nach Püttlingen/Köllerbach. Die Strecke geht über ca. 60 km. Je nach Größe der Gruppe sind wir mit Pausen wieder im Hellen Zuhause. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn viele "Pädschessucher" dabei sind.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lilli,

hört sich gut an! Bis Samstag sollte auch der Neujahrskater weg sein! 
...also ich denke ich bin dabei!

Zum Abschluss der Tour können wir ja noch irgendwo in Kö/Pü einkehren! Ein Abschlussweizen muss bei so einer schönen Tour unbedingt noch drin sein! 

Die Nacht wird Mein
Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem Weizen im Köllertal bin ich natürlich dabei ;-)

Dann hat man nicht mehr weit, denn die Beine werden immer soooo schweeeer.

vlg Lilli


----------



## patbald (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi Biker,

sollte es weiter so regnen, macht es heute Mittag keinen Sinn zu fahren.
Morgen soll es besser werden.
Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde?

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

bin heute Mittag nicht am Start! Erkältung!!! 
...morgen ist für mich auch noch zu früh.
Vielleicht Mo oder Di (kann jetzt auch abends, "HELLGA"
machts möglich)

Also bis die Tage,
die Nacht ist Mein 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker 
Wer hat Lust !Heute! bei dem sauWetter doch noch ein kleines Schlammbad mit dem Bike zu nehmen, fahre um 14.00 Richtung Warndt.!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß.
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich komm auch. evtl. bitte 5 min. warten. Mfg. Stefan


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker
Helmut.K und Michael Tabbi kommen auch um 14.00 UHR nach Köllerbach zum Treff.


----------



## -rennradler- (6. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch super Wetter! Ich bin dabei.


----------



## wilde.lilli (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs!

 Der harte "Kern" hatte am Samstag gefehlt, aber zum Glück ist die Tour nicht ausgefallen, da wieder neue Gesichter am Start waren. 

Dank Stefan gabs mal wieder eine etwas andere Runde. Ich finde es einfach genial, dass so viele von euch abwechselnd den Guide machen, so wirds nie langweilig.

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass ihr am Samstag wieder zahlreich dabei seid - ohne Ausfälle! Gute Besserung - bis bald.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Nightrider!

Lust auf einen Nachtritt? Treffpunkt heute Abend um 18:00 Uhr am Gasthaus Müller (Nähe alter Bahnhof in Püttlingen). Wir fahren so max. 2 Stunden. Wer länger fahren möchte, es gibt noch einen Treffpunkt um 19:00 Uhr am Jungenwald (hierfür aber bei Zeitweiser anfragen!).

Wer mitfahren möchte ist gerne gesehen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Michael!

Wie es aussieht bist du wieder fit ;-) und am Samstag dabei. Leider muss ich mich noch mit meiner Helga gedulden - aber wenn ich sie habe bin ich dabei. Denn 19 Uhr ist mir auch etwas spät, 18 Uhr ist OK.

vg Lilli


----------



## Saarscha (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
am Samstag bin ich zu 80 Prozent dabei...
Gruß


----------



## patbald (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi Michael, Hi 5 Ritzel Tom,

die Google Ansicht des gestrigen Nightrides ist in meinem Album gespeichert.
Es waren doch über 38 km, Höhenmeter Bergauf 640 hm auf einer Lange von 12,5 km.

Bis Samstag

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## wilde.lilli (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

ja, was heißt hier 80 %? Das Wetter wird passen, also lass dich mitreissen in die heißen Trails vom Köllertal.

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lilli und Biker,
Bin am Samstag nicht im Saarland.

Shine on
Der Mann mit den 5 Ritzeln.


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Dezember 2008)

Dann vielleicht bei der Neujahrstour?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

bin heute um 14:00 Uhr am Start!

bis später
Michael


----------



## patbald (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei.

Patrick


----------



## wilde.lilli (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Summitfinder und ich ebenfalls - bis später!

vg Lilli


----------



## Saarscha (13. Dezember 2008)

bin auch dabei!
Gruß


----------



## patbald (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei die Google Ansicht. Es waren insgesamt 43,6 km und 730 hm über 12,7 km Anstieg.
Hat echt viel Spass gebracht.
Wir suchen noch eine Verbesserungspassage von Werbeln nach Bous, um den Asphaltantel zu reduzieren.

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Saarscha (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
war super heute!
coole Strecke, nette Leute
wenn ich Zeit hab bin ich nächsten Samstag wieder dabei
Gruß


----------



## patbald (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,

als Anhang nochmals einige statistische Daten der heutigen Tour.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey Lilli, 

trage schnell Deine Punkte ein und DeinGöttergatte ebenso, ich glaube wir haben gute Chancen, uns unter die TOP 100 zu plazieren.
Ich werde versuchen, morgen auch noch ein Paar Punkte zu sammeln.
Hat jemand Lust?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs,

es ist immer wieder genial, wo ihr überalle super Trails findet. Die Vorarbeit hatte Thomm geleistet und Michael hat eben ein Trailgedächtnis ;-) parecellenze.

Ich hätte eine solange Strecke, die zudem im Dunkeln gefahren wurde, nicht nachfahren können. Sie war rundum gelungen diese Tour, wobei ich 48 km auf dem Tacho hatte.

Jetzt freue ich mich auf die Neujahrstour, wo ich euch hoffentlich ein paar neue Trails zeigen kann, als Revanche.

vg Lilli

PS: Und Sascha hat sich ja offensichtlich nicht abschrecken lassen von unserer Tour


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs,

da ich voraussichtlich meine Helga bekomme, würde ich gerne am Mittwoch (17.12.) mitfahren! Wo und wann trefft ihr euch?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Nightrider,
Treffpunkt ist am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" in Püttlingen
(nähe alter Bahnhof).
Wenn Warndttrailer "5 Ritzel Tom" auch dabei ist, können wir ja wieder in den Warndt
fahren und neue Wege erkunden. Vielleicht von hier direkt nach Geislautern und dann
ne 2 Stunden Runde durch den Wald, so dass wir gegen 20:30 - 21:00 Uhr wieder
zurück sind.
Mal schauen ob wir Zeitweisers Marathon Nightrider auch dort antreffen.

...dann bis Mi 

Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs!

Habt Ihr Lust eine geführte Tour über 40 km um Siersburg zu machen - mit Verpflegung und anschließendem Diaabend?

Anreise mit Auto und Rad!

Ich wäre dabei, man kann nämlich sogar Duschen und den Batsch loswerden 

Nähere Infos bei Bike-Aid

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Nightrider,
heute Abend fahren wir ne kleine Runde (2 Stunden). Treffpunkt 17:00 Uhr am Gasthaus Müller in Püttlingen (Nähe alter Bahnhof).

Wer Lust zum Mitfahren hat ist gern gesehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Dunkelfahrer
Achtung 
Lilli hatte heute eine Erleuchtung


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Dezember 2008)

patbald schrieb:


> Hey Lilli,
> 
> trage schnell Deine Punkte ein und DeinGöttergatte ebenso, ich glaube wir haben gute Chancen, uns unter die TOP 100 zu plazieren.
> Ich werde versuchen, morgen auch noch ein Paar Punkte zu sammeln.
> ...



Trotz schnellem Eintrag hat es leider nicht gereicht ;-(

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (17. Dezember 2008)

Lilli,

macht nichts, wir machen heute Abend die nötigen Punkte

Patrick


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2008)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hi Nightrider,
> heute Abend fahren wir ne kleine Runde (2 Stunden). Treffpunkt 17:00 Uhr am Gasthaus Müller in Püttlingen (Nähe alter Bahnhof).
> 
> Wer Lust zum Mitfahren hat ist gern gesehen.
> ...



Wie 17:00 Uhr. Schade, das ist für mich zu früh, bei 18:00 Uhr hätte ich euch über Umwege zum Jungenwald geführt. Doch gegen fünf muss ich noch arbeiten.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker
Was ist den nun Heute 17.00 UHR oder 18.00 UHR am Gasthaus Müller.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2008)

Laut Michael 17:00 Uhr daran hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## michael.sc (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Nightrider,

Mi treffen wir uns natürlich um 18:00 Uhr!!! Am Montag haben wir uns um 17:00 Uhr getroffen!!!
Ist heute um 18.00 Uhr jemand da?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich sage für heute Abend ab. Patrick und Lilli haben auch abgesagt.

Gruß
Michael

...bis Sa!


----------



## patbald (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

bei den besch.. Wetter macht es nicht viel Sinn.
Vielleicht könnn wir uns auf morgen verabreden.
Allerdings schaffe ich 17.00 Uhr auch nicht, frühestens 18.00 Uhr.
Ist morgen jemand mit dabei?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Dezember 2008)

Wo seid ihr alle gewesen
5 Ritzel Tom hat extra für Euch tiefe Schneisen in den frischen Schnee geschnitten.
Sowas gibt es nicht alle Tage,da darf kann man doch nicht den S... einziehen.
Es ist Winterpokal Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Dezember 2008)

hi Martin, noch 2h dann hast du die 100h geknackt...Respekt

Christian


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Martin,

wir sind nicht alle so hart im Nehmen ;-)


Sorry, das nächste Mal sind wir - unerschrocken - dabei!

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Martin,

wer hat denn beim letzten großen Schnee keine Schneeketten 
gehabt? 
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Ihr so hart seit wäre ich natürlich
gekommen und die Marathon Nightrider mal richtig den Berg richtig 
hoch gescheucht!!! 

...dann mal bis SA oder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs!

Wünsche euch und euren Familien spannende Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr - bis spätestens 3. Januar 2009

Und natürlich eine unfallfreie Saison 2009 !!!

Herzliche Grüße 
Lilli


----------



## patbald (19. Dezember 2008)

Ok, nach der Blamage vom Mittwoch (ausgefallener Nightride) habe ich heute morgen bei ziemlich schlammigem Wetter felißig Punkte gesammelt. Die hab ich mir redlich verdient.
Morgen fahre ich auch, egeal bei welchem Wetter und gebt Acht, sonst schnappt euch der Ali-Gator.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker 
Wetter ist ja heute vom feinsten----macht nichts, schließlich ist Winterpokal und ich muss meinen Alkohohlspiegel von der Weihnachtsfeier noch absenken bin heute um 14.00 UHR am Start --????--wer noch.


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Dezember 2008)

Yes, wo heute so schön die Sonne scheint. 

Bis dann.


----------



## michael.sc (20. Dezember 2008)

...ich montier noch schnell den Sommergummi. Matsch sollte
heute ja kein Problem sein.
Werd wohl noch ne Vorabrunde fahren. Hab die Woche
ziemlich geloost.

...bis 14:00 Uhr am Aldi.

Michael


----------



## patbald (21. Dezember 2008)

War ne schlammige aber geniale Runde und hat auch ziemlich Kraft gekostet.
Die Winterpokalpunkte haben wir uns verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch die Statistik und die Karte


----------



## michael.sc (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Schlammrider,
war ne echt gelungene Schlammrunde gestern. 
Hut ab vor Toms Schlammdrifts mit seinen Nobby-Slicks
(ich hoffe der eine Ritt ist bei Dir gut ausgegangen!)!

...hat echt gestern bei dem besch... Wetter eine Menge Spaß
gemacht (ein Danke an den Scout ).

Hat am Mo, 10:00 Uhr (Treffpunkt P am alten Bahnhof in Püttlingen)
jemand Laust auf ne kleine 3 h- Runde?

...oder am Di- Abend um 18:00 Uhr (gleicher Treffpunkt) auf
einen vorgezogenen Weihnachts- Nightride?

...also bis dahin
Gruß
Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 
Kann leider nur mit acht Fingern schreiben.
Daumen und Zeigefinger ist wohl die Kapsel defekt.
Kann auch Heute und Morgen noch nicht Bremsen und Schalten evt bis Dienstag.



Shine on
Der Mann mit den 5 Daumen und Zeigefingern (Ritzeln)
ich melde mich


----------



## McFly77 (21. Dezember 2008)

ich werf mal ein hallo hier rein,

freundlicherweiße hat mir jemand aus diesem fred ein paar gps aufgezeichnete strecken zukommen lassen. tja und was mach ich, pack mein auto, fahr in die alte heimat die eltern besuchen und vergess das datenkabel des garmin einzupacken, spitze!

wollte mich heute noch aufs radel schwingen und spätestens um 15 uhr los. vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch lust heut ein paar km zu fahren.


----------



## patbald (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Mc Fly,

war leider zu spät, ich bin heute morgen schon gefahren.

Ansonsten kann ich Montag früh ebenfalls nicht fahren, wäre aber am Dienstag gegen 18.00 Uhr zu allen Schandtaten bereit.
Eventuell können wir anschließend noch nen Weihnachtsumtrunk zu uns nehrmen .
Was meinst Du, 5RitzelTom?
Wer ist dabei?

Ali-Gator


----------



## patbald (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey Köllervalley Biker,

Grüße an mein Team, wir sind unter den TOP 100 
Ich bin echt stolz auf uns.
Lilli, das kostet Dich ne Runde.
Laßt uns so weiter machen, bin mal gespannt, wo wir am Ende landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn meine linke Hand einigermaßen Funktion hat bin ich dabei.


----------



## patbald (21. Dezember 2008)

ok, Tom, falls nicht, trinkebn wir mit der rechten Hand


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Dezember 2008)

Wir starten ebenfalls um 18:00 am Sportplatz Jungenwald.
http://www.alpencross.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=1700&sid=


----------



## McFly77 (22. Dezember 2008)

findet morgen ein tour statt?
wenn ja, wo ist denn dann treffpunkt?? (bahnhof/sportplatz)???

falls nicht und es hat jemand bewegungsdrang, ich werde gegen mittag starten, route ungewiss, da ich mich doch nichtmehr so richtig gut hier auskennne musste ich leider feststellen.


----------



## patbald (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mc Fly,
wir starten heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr gegenüber Gasthaus Müller in der Bahnhofstraße.
Da ich es bis 18.00 Uhr nicht zum Jungenwald schaffe, könnten wir auch alle zusammen kurz nach 18.00 Uhr vom Gasthaus Müller aus starten.
Was hälst Du mir Deiner Truppe davon, Martin ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
bei mir ist der Start heute Abend noch offen. 
Bin gestern mit Helmut eine "nichts geht heute" Runde gefahren.
Mir war teilweise zum K... obwohl wir gemäßigt gefahren sind.
Werde heute im Laufe des Tages entscheiden ob ich
am Start bin.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2008)

Mal sehen ob es überhaupt eine Truppe wird.
Ich bin dann gegen 18:10 am Bahnhof.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs.
Ich bin schon von der Arbeit zu Hause und muss bei dem geilen Wetter heute Mittag schon Biken gehen evtl.bin ich heute Abend aber auch noch am Bahnhof .
Wenn McFly77 heute Mittag Lust hat nehme ich ihn mit.

Shine on
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## patbald (23. Dezember 2008)

ok, wir treffen uns gegen 18.10 Uhr am Bahnhof
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Dezember 2008)

Jo, bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi, also 18:00 am Bahnhof. 
Packt schon mal die Schlammhosen ein. Es wird dunkel heute Nacht.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2008)

FF ist drauf
Akkus sind voll
Die Bux gewäsch


----------



## michael.sc (23. Dezember 2008)

...meld mich für heute Abend ab! Bin noch nicht wieder fit.


bis Sa
und Frohe Weihnachten!

Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Dezember 2008)

So, bin wieder daheim. 
@ Patrik 
@ Helmut
Schade, Ihr habt viel verpasst. Das nächste mal nehmt Ihre Euch XXL Ausgang. Das lohnt sich immer. 

Schöne Festtage an alle, wir sehen uns ...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist morgen am Start?
Frostbeulentour


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja, was habt Ihr denn morgen vor?
Ich bin noch unschlüssig. Wollte ab 12:30 noch ein paar Punkte sammeln.


----------



## patbald (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dabei.
14.00 Uhr Punkte sammeln.


----------



## patbald (27. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist denn noch am Start?


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
bin wieder fit...und noch mit neuer Weihnachtsgabel heute 
unterwegs! 

...dann bis 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Dezember 2008)

ok, 14:00 am ALDI

komme auch.


----------



## Tobilas (27. Dezember 2008)

...bis gleich: ich komm mem Theo sein Bus  ( ??? ) 
Wer's nicht verstanden hat, dem erkläre ich es nachher 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Theo1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Schön wars und fast ohne Ausfälle.
Wir sind auch noch gerade vor der Dunkelheit am Aldi eingelaufen.
Das nächste mal ist die Lampe dabei  dann fahren wir weiter mit.
Den Bus kennt ihr ja jetzt auch.


Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja, es war Monstergut heute. Hoffe Ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2008)

Ein Highlight war auch das saubere Bike danach.
Hatten wir schon lange lange nicht mehr


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Dezember 2008)

Komisch, mein Bike war danach gar nicht sauber. 
Hab ich da was falsch gemacht?

Die Kiste ist immer noch genauso verschlammt wie vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (28. Dezember 2008)

...die Beule am Oberschenkel ist monsterdick. 
Konnte heute Nacht nur auf dem Rücken schlafen
(hat aber auch seine Vorteile !!!).

...muss mal mit Di- Abend schauen, aber es wird schon
gehen!
Ich weiss wen ich beim nächsten Trail auf jeden Fall 
vorfahren lass!!!  (Namen werden keine genannt gell
M...) 

Strecke war trotz Abgang gelungen! Die Halde wird das 
nächste Mal ohne Schmerzen bezwungen!!!

Michael


----------



## patbald (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch noch gut nach Hause gekommen, obwohl ich nur noch ein Blatt vorn benutzen konnte.
Es ist nicht nur die Kette defekt, vorn ist auch ein neues Kettenblatt fällig.
Wenn alles glatt geht, bin ich am Dinstag für nen Nightride wieder statklar.
Wer fährt mit ?


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Dezember 2008)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...die Beule am Oberschenkel ist monsterdick.
> Konnte heute Nacht nur auf dem Rücken schlafen



Fühle mit Dir, leider gehören solche Erfahrungen auch zum Biken. Doch was uns nicht tötet, macht uns härter. 

Die Beule 2000 
http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=Fotogalerie&file=image&id=1160&pic_no=0&cat=1062&alone=0

Das Taubheitsgefühl lässt langsam nach. 

Bis Dienstag....


----------



## michael.sc (29. Dezember 2008)

...die Beule macht sich. Ist jetzt schön gelb! 

Werde es morgen Abend mal versuchen (Fußheizung
ist übrigens auch repariert)!
Kann aber leider nicht um 18:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt 
erscheinen...würde mich aber so gegen 19:00 Uhr
irgendwo auf der Strecke einklinken. Ich müsste
dann nur eine Handynummer haben (Nr. von
Patrick, Helmut oder Martin) wg. Treffpunkt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs!

Wir stehen im Team auf Platz 92 - am 29.12.2008 - 

SUPER, macht weiter soooo  

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat morgen (Dienstag) Lust auf eine kleine Runde? 

Treffpunkt um 14 Uhr am Aldi, für ca. 2 - 3 Stunden?


----------



## patbald (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Lilli,

ich sag Dir noch Bescheid, ich bin licht erkältet und weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich starten werde.
Ich melde mich nachher.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem super Wetter bin ich mit dabei. 
14:00 am Treff.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ist heute abend jemand am Start?
Bei mir geht aber erst frühestens 18:30 Uhr!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi, kleiner Hilferuf,

hat jemand Werkzeug, um die Lagerschale des Tretlagers zu demontieren?
Bitte um kurze Info, sonst muss meine letzte "Winterpokal-Runde" im alten Jahr ausfallen.

Gruß
Pleiten-Pech und Pannen Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (30. Dezember 2008)

...ist für morgen Nachmittag (Mi) was geplant?
Ich werd wohl zw. 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr für ne kleine
Runde aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## patbald (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Michael,

wenn mein Rad wieder läuft bin ich dabei.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Patrick
kannst morgen früh kurz vorbeikommen
ich hab einen Lagerschlüssel.


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Patrik, ja ich habe das passende Werkzeug. 
Melde dich einfach morgen...


----------



## michael.sc (31. Dezember 2008)

...es taut schon ziemlich schnell jetzt! Die Sonne hat sich auch gerade 
gezeigt. Vielleicht klappt es doch noch mit einem Silvesterritt. 
Ich denke so gegen 14:00 Uhr hat sich die Lage entspannt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Michael,

heute klappt es nicht mehr, wir haben ja eben schon darüber gesprochen,
dass wir morgenum 13.00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Neujahrsrunde starten wollen.
Treffpunkt: Gasthaus Müller, Bahnhofstraße.
Wer Lust hat, die Bierchen abzutrainieren, see you.

Guten Rutsch
Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
und ein FROHES NEUES JAHR!!!
...ich bin nachher um 13:00 Uhr am Start!
Beleuchtung brauchen wir ja wohl heute keine, 4 Stunden
sollten ja reichen.

...bis später
Michael


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli, 

nochmals vielen Dank für die Anregungen mit dem MTB-Forum, die ich jetzt schon umgesetzt habe. 
Denke wir werden uns in diesem Jahr auf einigen Touren treffen.

Gruß und alles Gute im neuen Jahr

Norbert Ruffing


----------



## patbald (1. Januar 2009)

Hi Michael,

anbei die Google Datei der Warndtrunde zur Ansicht.
Wi schon gesagt habe ih dei Aufzeichnung erst in Grossrosseln begonnen.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2009)

Di 06.01.09 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald
Eisnightride


----------



## michael.sc (5. Januar 2009)

...das Resteis wartet unter dem Schnee auf Dich! 
Ein Nightride auf dem Hosenboden.  

...ich wollte schon mit Patrick heute Abend, aber mir
ist es doch zu gefährlich. Beim Laufen gestern war noch
viel Eis auf den Wegen.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dabei, meine Blessuren vom 1. Crash des Jahres sind wieder ok und ich werde mich aufs Eis wagen.
Bin dabei.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2009)

Was heute zwei Stunden unterwegs.
Mit wenig Reifendruck keine Probleme.
Die Gelegenheit bekommt man nicht alle Tage ,besonders im Dunkeln.


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Januar 2009)

Norbert Ruffing schrieb:


> Hallo Lilli,
> 
> nochmals vielen Dank für die Anregungen mit dem MTB-Forum, die ich jetzt schon umgesetzt habe.
> Denke wir werden uns in diesem Jahr auf einigen Touren treffen.
> ...



Hi!

Würde mich freuen. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass du zu unserer genialen Neujahrstour kämst, aber leider fehlanzeigen. Du hast wirklich etwas verpasst.

75 km, ca 7 Std., 1300 hm bei schönstem Wetter.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Lilli,

schau mal hier nach 

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=Topics

Gruß

Patrick
Ali-Gator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Biker!

Einen Teil der Bilder von Neujahr findet Ihr untem dem Link:

http://picasaweb.google.de/wildelilli01/NeujahrstourMTB?authkey=duIFsf8RsoU#

Vielen Dank dem Fotografen Thomm und den Guides!

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Januar 2009)

Die Eisheiligen

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_emCiFVH7CEs/SWPRnF8rIpI/AAAAAAAAAPw/4r-AB7_dc-g/s640/100_2887.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_emCiFVH7CEs/SWPR9Y88FfI/AAAAAAAAAQ4/xvaDF852AQ8/s640/100_2913.JPG


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Januar 2009)

Mir war es zu kalt heute.


----------



## agent_smith (7. Januar 2009)

Fährt heute abend jemand?

grüße
timo


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Januar 2009)

viel zu kalt,dunkel,nass,glatt und zu faul.

Herr lass endlich Sommer werden.


----------



## patbald (7. Januar 2009)

Heute geht nicht, morgen Abend bin ich wieder am Start.
Hat noch jemand Lust, Donerstag 19.00 Uhr am Bahnhof.


----------



## wilde.lilli (8. Januar 2009)

Heute hatte ich meinen ersten Night-Ride-Versuch - bei ca. -7 °C. Leider hat Patrik die absolute Pechsträhne, Rahmenbruch am Wildgehege, zum Glück ist nichts passiert.

Aber Ihr hatte ja eine Entschuldigung ;-) Bike Aid

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2009)

Das ist schlecht, Patrick hat die letzte Zeit kein Glück, Ritzel defekt, Kurbel verloren und jetzt der Rahmen. Was ein Ärger.


----------



## patbald (9. Januar 2009)

Ich habe im Moment echt die Seuche, ich mache mich gleich mal auf den Weg zum Fahrradhändler und schaue mal, was wir unternehmen können.
Drückt die Daumen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Januar 2009)

CTF Spichern

Weiß jemand wann die CTF in Spichern startet?

Bin die guten Termine am sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2009)

ich glaube irgend wann im Mai.


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2009)

Leider habe ich noch keinen Termin. 
Sobald der französische Kalender da ist, trage ich den Termin natürlich ein. 

Terminübersicht

Fehlt noch ein Terin? Kein Problem einfach zusende, wird dann nachgetragen.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Januar 2009)

17.5.2009


----------



## patbald (10. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin heute Mittag 14.00 Uhr am Start


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Bin jetzt Mitglied bei Bike Aid! Ist online ganz einfach. Würde mich freuen wenn sich einige der Köllervalley-Biker anschließen 

Vielleicht bekommen wir die eine oder andere Unterstützung bei den nächsten geplanten Aktionen, z. B. Techniktraining usw.

Wir müssen ja nicht in den Schwarzwald oder an den Gardasee - oder?

Ich bin heute nicht am Start, da ich heute abend meinen Auftritt "Duo Concordia" im Uhrmachershaus habe. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dir Patrik herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen MTB. Der pure Luxus so ein Ersatzrad zu haben 

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Januar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> 17.5.2009




Danke! Den Termin merke ich mir vor!

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Januar 2009)

Bin heut am Start 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## stefansls (10. Januar 2009)

@ Patbald :Wo waren der Rahmen gebrochen? @ Lilli : als Fahrtechniktrainer würde ich mich anbieten.. MFG Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2009)

stefansls schrieb:


> @ Lilli : als Fahrtechniktrainer würde ich mich anbieten.. MFG Stefan



Uahh ... da bin ich aber dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (10. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Uahh ... da bin ich aber dabei


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Januar 2009)

schneisen in den wald brechen ist keine fahrtechnik^^


----------



## agent_smith (11. Januar 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> schneisen in den wald brechen ist keine fahrtechnik^^


----------



## stefansls (11. Januar 2009)

Dann halt nit!


----------



## patbald (11. Januar 2009)

"Patbald :Wo waren der Rahmen gebrochen?" 

Stefan, die Stange von Sattl zum Lenker war am Ansatz der Schweissnaht komplett durch. Steppenwolf ist jedoch äußerst kulant gewesen. War ei Materialfehler.


----------



## patbald (11. Januar 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/PatrickBaldes/Waldweihertour03

Bilder unserer gestrigen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (11. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne kurze Runde, heute Mittag um 14.00 Uhr?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Januar 2009)

stefansls schrieb:


> Dann halt nit!



Ach du dickes Ei jetzt ist er beleidigt.
@Lilli du kannst den Stefan schon nehmen, er sollte dir das eine oder andere schon bei bringen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

stefansls schrieb:


> @ Patbald :Wo waren der Rahmen gebrochen? @ Lilli : als Fahrtechniktrainer würde ich mich anbieten.. MFG Stefan



Super, werde ich vormerken 

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

je mehr wir sind, desto besser! Der eine kann das super, der andere das. Und als lebendige Fangwand, brauche ich ebenfalls genügend Hände. 

Übrigens sollte das Techniktraining nicht nur für mich sein, ich denke, jeder kann dazulernen. Oder etwa nicht?

Perfekt ist man niemals - also, Üben ist gut und in der Gruppe macht es Laune.

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

SPIELZEUG FÜR GROSSE JUNGS!

Habe etwas tolles für euch entdeckt. In der neuen Zeitschrift MTB 2/09 ist auf Seite 13 ein Bericht über eine Helmkamera. Daten 187 g, 1,5 " Monitor, 32 MB-Speicher für 2 Std. bei einer Auflösung von 640 x 480 Pixel. Preis 199  

Jetzt kommt es!
In der neuen Pearl (Winter 2009) gibt es das Spielzeug statt 129 jetzt für 49,90  Daten: 140 g, 30 Bilder pro Sekunde (wie oben), bis zu 8 GB verwaltbar. Mit Fahrrad- und Helmhalter.

Mit diesem Spielzeug könnten wir - wie auf MTB-News - von unseren schönsten Trails Filmchen drehen.

Ich dachte, das ist was für euch


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> http://picasaweb.google.de/PatrickBaldes/Waldweihertour03
> 
> Bilder unserer gestrigen Tour



Schade, und ich war nicht dabei 

Ihr seid tatsächlich auf dem Weiher gefahren, nur die Kurventechnik war bestimmt anders


----------



## patbald (12. Januar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> SPIELZEUG FÜR GROSSE JUNGS!
> 
> Habe etwas tolles für euch entdeckt. In der neuen Zeitschrift MTB 2/09 ist auf Seite 13 ein Bericht über eine Helmkamera. Daten 187 g, 1,5 " Monitor, 32 MB-Speicher für 2 Std. bei einer Auflösung von 640 x 480 Pixel. Preis 199 
> 
> ...


 
Lilli, kannst Du mir mal nen Link rüberschicken, ich schaue mir das Ding mal an.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2009)

Online ist die glaube ich nicht zu bekommen, ist bestimmt nur eine Katalog Aktion.
Konnte die nicht finden, vielleicht hast du ja die Bestellnummer?


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Lilli, kannst Du mir mal nen Link rüberschicken, ich schaue mir das Ding mal an.



Hier müsste der Link sein!

http://www.pearl.de/c-1.shtml

Gib nicht so viel Geld aus ;-) Du hast erst ein neues Zweitrad bekommen


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Januar 2009)

Spielzeug für Jungs!

Hier der Link!

http://www.pearl.de/a-PX8040-1122.shtml;jsessionid=gx17Ck3ygs98ng8kl7

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (12. Januar 2009)

Noch ein paar empfehlenswerte Termine im Umkreis von 100 km:

09.05. Gäsbock Marathon Lemberg (wollt ich immer schon mal fahren)
12.07. Erbeskopf Marathon (ist er zu hart, bist du zu schwach)
09.08. Marathon Neustadt/Weinstrasse (anfangs viel Staus, ansonsten sehr schön)
15.08. Marathon Pfälzerwald (lohnt sich immer. Mein Favorit in der Palz)
30.08. CTF Erden (Mittelmosel) (ist die erste dort. Kenn ich also nicht)
27.09. CTF Wissembourg (die Mutter)


----------



## puremalt (13. Januar 2009)

Und hier noch was Nachbarschaftliches:
05.07.09 VTT Bitche --> http://pagesperso-orange.fr/CRPBitche/Templates/ConcentrationMenu.htm
14.06.09 VTT Woustviller --> http://www.cyclovtt-woustviller.org/joomla/index.php?option=com_events&Itemid=99
16.08.09 VTT Balcons de Dabo


----------



## patbald (13. Januar 2009)

Nightride Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr Treffpunkt
Parkplatz gegenüber Gasthaus Müller.
Bis morgen mit vollen Akku´s


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Januar 2009)

@ Patrick, kommt um 19:00 zum Sportplatz Jungenwald, dann drehen wir noch ne lockere Runde den bösen dunklen Wald. )


----------



## Klinger (13. Januar 2009)

@puremalt: je suis etonne.....

guggst du hier:
http://ffct.cvf.fr/app.jgi?applicationBeanName=ffct&service=external/ConsulterCalendrierPublic&LIGUE=12

oder hier:
http://ffct.cvf.fr/app.jgi?applicationBeanName=ffct&service=external/ConsulterCalendrierPublic&LIGUE=01


----------



## patbald (14. Januar 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> @ Patrick, kommt um 19:00 zum Sportplatz Jungenwald, dann drehen wir noch ne lockere Runde den bösen dunklen Wald. )


 
ok, Markus, wir kommen Dich um 19.00 Uhr am Jungenwald abholen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Night-Rider!

Mir ist es heute zu glatt ;-(

Morgen habe ich Probe! Aber ich versuche am Freitag noch ein paar Pünktchen zu holen, falls es nicht regnet.

Viel Spaß Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Januar 2009)

Hi Lilli, Du hast wieder was verpasst, 
einen schnellen Ritt, dank "5 Ritzel Tom", über die Hügel der Umgebung.


----------



## patbald (16. Januar 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom wird umbenannt in "Vollgas Tom".
Der ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen am Mittwoch, ich glaube, er hatte
nen Sack voll Flöhe im Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Januar 2009)

*Lockere-Runde-**Nightride Mi 14.01.09 *

Bergauf:601 hm
Max Tempo: 34,2 Km
Distanz:39.4 Km
AV Tempo:14.7 Km
AV Puls:131 P/min

War das schnell ?

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Januar 2009)

@ 5-Ritzel-Thomm

LOCKER ist gut 

Fast 40 km mit diesen Höhenmeter, da ist die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit relativ hoch.

Ihr macht mir richtig Angst 

Und gerade heute will ich meinen zweiten Night-Ride-Versuch starten - aber hoffentlich wirklich soft.

18 Uhr am Püttlingen Bahnhof, mit Patrik als Guide. Dann werde ich meine Hellga testen.

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Habt Ihr Lust eine geführte Tour über 40 - 60 km 

Heute Mittag gegen 15.30 Uhr Richtung Riegelsberg-Von der Heydt,
Jägersfreude-Eschberg und zurück nach Püttlingen.
Treffpunkt 15.30 UHR  Püttlingen Püttlingen Bahnhof.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist es leide zu spät. Ich muss noch Einkaufen.

Ach so, außerdem - ist es ja nur für Jungs


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Januar 2009)

Hi, muss noch arbeiten, bin um 6:00 am Bahnhof. 
Heute ganz locker festgesetzte Zimtsterne verbrennen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs und *Mädscha sorry!*

Habt Ihr Lust eine geführte Tour über 40 - 60 km 

Heute Mittag gegen 15.30 Uhr Richtung Riegelsberg-Von der Heydt,
Jägersfreude-Eschberg und zurück nach Püttlingen.
Treffpunkt 15.30 UHR Püttlingen Püttlingen Bahnhof.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Januar 2009)

Erste Night-Ride-Tour!

Dank Patrik und Markus habe ich heute erfahren, was es heißt bei Nacht und bei gefrorenem Boden -2 °C unterwegs zu sein. Die Helligkeit lieferten mir meine neue Helm- und Lenkerlampe, so verkabelt zu sein, bedarf übrigens der Übung - ebenso das An- und Ausschalten mit Handschuhen - man muss ja Energie sparen 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt im dunkeln zu fahren - es war toll, weil es wie immer sehr kurzweilig war, sehr schöne "Wildsau"-Warndttrails dabei waren und an einigen Bergen ich wie von Geisterhand hoch gefahren bin, dank der Kraftschübe von Markus und Patrik.

Ach, ich habe die "Geistergeschichte" noch nicht erzählt - dann das nächste Mal, wenn wir aus dem Wald draußen sind 

Nach über 3 Stunden, 15 Km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und über 44 km Distanz bin ich glücklich und zufrieden Zuhause angekommen.

Es war bestimmt nicht mein letzter Night-Ride.

Ein herzliches Dankschön an euch.

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli
Willkommen in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe.


----------



## patbald (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Lilli,

noch ein Paar Info´s zu unserem gestrigen Nightride.


----------



## patbald (17. Januar 2009)

aber jetzt mit Datei


----------



## patbald (17. Januar 2009)

.... und die Statistik


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. Januar 2009)

Bin heute am Start 14:00 Uhr.
Bringe noch einen Freund mit Harry Stoffel.

Shine on
5 Ritzel-Tom-Tom


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. Januar 2009)

REGEN 

Es regnet mir zuviel, ich komme nicht zum Treffpunkt!

Es etwas für harte Jungs 

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Nightrider, 
wer ist am Mittwoch Abend um 18:00 Uhr (P Treffpunkt Gasthaus Müller) am Start?

Gruß
Michael
(die Ski-Bretter sind Vergangenheit, der Reifen rollt wieder )


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. Januar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hallo Lilli
> Willkommen in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe.



Hi Martin!

Wie soll ich das verstehen? Ich bin doch beim "Stöckli" angemeldet - oder?

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Januar 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hallo Nightrider,
> wer ist am Mittwoch Abend um 18:00 Uhr (P Treffpunkt Gasthaus Müller) am Start?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi Michael, 
18:00 ist für mich zu früh. 
Starte um 19:00 im Jungenwald. Kommt hoch und wir nehmen Euch ein Stück mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> 
> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Ich bin doch beim "Stöckli" angemeldet - oder?
> 
> vg Lilli



Beim Stöckli braucht man ja auch kein Licht oder vielleicht doch???


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. Januar 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> aber jetzt mit Datei



Kein Wunder dass ich am nächsten Tag schwere Beine hatte 

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Markus,
wir treffen uns heute Abend um 18:00 Uhr wie gehabt am "Gasthaus Müller" und kommen dann um 19:00 Uhr die Spätschicht an den "Jungenwald" abholen. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (24. Januar 2009)

Wer ist heute am Start?

Ich werde kommen, es sieht doch gut aus, oder? Nur sollten wir versuchen, einigermaßen trockene Wege zu fahren 

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Bin Heute nicht am Start ,fahre mit zeitweiser  (Trail freiräumen für Lukas-Stöckli)
evt-Morgen 10-12 Winterpokalpunkte!

Shine on
Tom-Tom + Martin


----------



## michael.sc (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
bin um 14:00 Uhr da.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## agent_smith (24. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Wir (Mike,David,Sebastian, ich und evtl Michael) treffen uns morgen um 13 Uhr am REWE Parkplatz in Heusweiler.
Geplant sind 2 bis 3h im GA Tempo durch Urwald und auf Halden.
Grüße
Timo


----------



## patbald (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es waren doch über 780 hm, wer hätte das edacht?
Lilli, keine Wunder um die schweren Beine


----------



## patbald (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Michael,

wie besprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (27. Januar 2009)

War das euer Night-Ride von gestern?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli,
das war unsere gemeinsame Tour von Samstag. Ich bin die nur am Montag wieder abgefahren und hab mich zweimal kurz Verfahren. Deshalb hat sie mir Patrick mal online gestellt.
Wie sieht es heute Abend aus? Team-Platz 74 ist ungefähr 30 Punkte voraus. Da müssen wir was tun! Bei drei Fahrern kommt da schon mehr zusammen.
Ich werde wohl heute Abend (MI) um 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" starten und dann noch mit der Spätschicht um 19:00 Uhr (Jungenwald) 2 Stündchen trailen. Wenn Martin dabei ist wird es sicherlich besonders singletrailig!  Also was für Dich!

Viele Grüße
Michael 

PS: Schon die neuen BIKE-AID Trikots gesehen (sind sehr gelungen)


----------



## patbald (28. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

Nightride:  heute abend 19.00 Uhr am Sportplatz Jungenwald.


----------



## wilde.lilli (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Ihr fleißigen Punktesammler,

seid mir nicht böse, ich werde heute etwas in der Sauna relaxen, aber am Samtag bin ich wieder dabei. Freue mich schon darauf.

Viel Spaß!

Lilli


----------



## patbald (29. Januar 2009)

Sorry, ich konnte gestern leider nicht mit fahren, mein Job hat mich gestern länger vereinnahmt. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieer dabei.


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

kann morgen nicht kommen, muss "nachsitzen" in der Schule.

Werde um Punkte zu sammeln jedoch später starten - besser als garnicht 

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Januar 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hallo Lilli,
> das war unsere gemeinsame Tour von Samstag. Ich bin die nur am Montag wieder abgefahren und hab mich zweimal kurz Verfahren. Deshalb hat sie mir Patrick mal online gestellt.
> Wie sieht es heute Abend aus? Team-Platz 74 ist ungefähr 30 Punkte voraus. Da müssen wir was tun! Bei drei Fahrern kommt da schon mehr zusammen.
> Ich werde wohl heute Abend (MI) um 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" starten und dann noch mit der Spätschicht um 19:00 Uhr (Jungenwald) 2 Stündchen trailen. Wenn Martin dabei ist wird es sicherlich besonders singletrailig!  Also was für Dich!
> ...



TRIKOTS!

Sollen wir ne Sammelbestellung starten, habe sie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber wäre für den Sommer nicht schlecht.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli,
auf der Hompeage von BIKE AID (www.alpencross.de) kannst Du
Dir im "Forum" die Trikots, Hosen, Jacken... bestellen.
Da ist die neue Kollektion auch abgebildet (ich werde mich für das
Team-Trikot entscheiden, passend zur Hose).
Patrick hat schon bestellt.
Hast Du schon gesehen wen wir zwischenzeitlich mit unserem 
Team jagen (Platz 72!!! )

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. Januar 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hallo Lilli,
> auf der Hompeage von BIKE AID (www.alpencross.de) kannst Du
> Dir im "Forum" die Trikots, Hosen, Jacken... bestellen.
> Da ist die neue Kollektion auch abgebildet (ich werde mich für das
> ...



@ Michael.SC

die Seite heisst www.alpencross.com !!! 

oder www.bike-aid.de


----------



## michael.sc (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bin heute um 14:00 Uhr am Start!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Saarscha (31. Januar 2009)

Ich auch mal wieder. Der Wind is abartig...


----------



## patbald (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael,

die Ansicht der gestrigen Erkundungstour.
Ab Aufzeichnung 484 hm.


----------



## wilde.lilli (1. Februar 2009)

Trikot!

@ Patrik, welches Trikot hast du dir bestellt? 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Unterschied zw. Team u. Verein ist, außer der Farbe natürlich ;-)

Da wir ja nicht im Team fahren, dürften wir doch nur "Verein" bestellen - oder? Aber das rote Trikot ist schöner.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (1. Februar 2009)

Lilli,

drehst Du gleich mit eine Runde?


----------



## wilde.lilli (1. Februar 2009)

Erst gegen 14 Uhr! Vorher gehts noch in den Kraftraum und zum Brunch


----------



## patbald (1. Februar 2009)

Schde, ich mache gleich noch ein Paar Punkte, ich habe das blaue Trikot geordert, siehst Du auf der Doodle Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

ihr verabredet euch leider nur noch privat, so verpasst der ein oder andere eine Fahrt - schade.

Bei den Frühjahrsfahrten hat auch noch niemand Interesse bekundet. 

D. h. der Köllervalley-Biker-Treff ist dann so gut wie beendet, ohne dass er richtig starten konnte.


----------



## michael.sc (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Lilli,
die Frühjahrsfahrten sind ja noch sooo weit entfernt. Zuerst gehn wir 
mal zum Schweizer, dann punkten wir noch bis Ende März und dann 
kommen die schönen Fahrten. 
Zu den Fahrten kommen ganz bestimmt auch einige "Fremd-Biker" mit.

...und mit den Nightrides ist zur Zeit ganz spontan.

Morgen Abend (Mi) wollen wir wieder fahren. Treffpunkt ist
wohl gegen 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller". Der Treffpunkt
um 19:00 Uhr am Jungenwald fällt wohl wegen der Arbeitssitzung
aus. Patrick wird wahrscheinlich später dazustoßen.

Also bis dahin
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobilas (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo, Lilli!
Keine Angst, die Köllervalley-Biker liegen noch in den Höhlen und halten Winterschlaf 
Im Moment is es halt oft problematisch die Leute zusammen zu kriegen, das wird sich im Frühjahr dramatisch ändern, wenn "die kurz Buxx" nochmal aktuelle wird. Und ich bin sicher, deine Planungen werden gerne angenommen und es kommen viele schöne Touren zustande.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Februar 2009)

Ich danke euch für die Motivation, kann ich gebrauchen.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Nightrider,
heute Abend (Mi) um 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü.
Wer ist noch am Start?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich dabei, reichen 2 Akkus?

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Februar 2009)

@ Lilli | Wenn die dinger voll geladen sind, immer 

Kann heute leider nicht, muss zur Sitzung nach Saarwellingen.

Viel Spaß im dunkeln...


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2009)

Da ist die Lilli mal willig  da gehen wir auf die Sitzung.


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs,

es war die reine Schlammschlacht, irgendwann hat alles blockiert, incl. zwei techn. Defekte.

Da war die Sitzung gemütlicher 

PS: Wurde die kurze Strecke etwas verlängert? Denn die lange schaffe ich zeitlich sehrwahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (6. Februar 2009)

Keine Panik Lilli 
Ihr fahrt einfach mit Greta und mir als Guide dann passt das schon 

Grüsse Theo


----------



## michael.sc (7. Februar 2009)

Hi Allwetter- Fahrer,
das Wetter wird ja besser. Für heute Nachmittag soll es trocken bleiben.
Patrick und ich entscheiden uns kurz nach 1 Uhr ob wir fahren.
Geplant ist eine einigermaßen trockene Runde durch den Warndt.
Wer noch anfragen möchte, ich bin bis halb 2 Uhr online.

Treffpunkt wie immer um 14:00 Uhr Aldi (Kö).

...bis nachher
Michael


----------



## Tobilas (7. Februar 2009)

Hi, Köllervalley's
ich verschiebe auf morgen früh, da soll's besser werden....





Gruß
Roland


----------



## -rennradler- (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo. Ich würde heute mit fahren...


----------



## patbald (7. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, das wird heute nichts.
Es regnet ununterbrochen und der Boden ist sehr tief.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## michael.sc (7. Februar 2009)

Stand 13:20 Uhr: Es regnet immer noch.
Patrick und ich fahren vielleicht etwas später. Wir telefonieren
um 14:30 Uhr nochmal.
Wer mitfahren möchte kann sich melden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (7. Februar 2009)

...heute fahren wir nicht! 
Morgen früh (So) wollen wir aber eine Tour machen.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü.
Es geht für 3 bis 4 h in Richtung Warndt.

...also bis morgen

Gruß
Michael 


PS: wer mitfahren möchte bitte melden.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre ca.3 h mit.!!!!

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (8. Februar 2009)

Jungs, es war mal wieder schön ne Runde mit Euch zu drehen. Die Strecke war echt gut gewählt.

MfG

Andreas


----------



## patbald (8. Februar 2009)

Seht mal, wie ich geschätzt hatte, es waren 900 hm.


----------



## patbald (8. Februar 2009)

... und im Winterpokal auf Platz 65, unsere Chefin kann stolz auf uns sein.
Michael, du machst ne gute Figur auf den Bildern  .....


----------



## michael.sc (9. Februar 2009)

...ich mach doch immer ne gute Figur wenn ich mal wieder unter 
dem Bike liege und wieder aufstehe!!! 
Als Ergänzung zu Lilli`s geplanten Technikkursen fordere ich vorher
noch einen genauen Einweisungkurs für die Helferpersonen (wo
stehe ich richtig und was soll ich überhaupt machen; zum Glück
haben unsere Hosen noch keine Taschen)! 
Ich denke Markus kann da seine ganze Erfahrung mit einbringen.
...ansonsten hat es gestern mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht (bis auf
meine zwei Adrenalineinlagen, aber das gehört ja dazu, sonst hat
man ja nachher nichts zu Lachen).

also bis dahin
Gruß
Michael

PS: hab übrigens den Hasendraht im Baumarkt gekauft!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. Februar 2009)

Fährt heute abend jemand?

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Tom!
Ich bin heute Abend nicht am Start!
...konnte heute Mittag schon meine 
Runde drehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (10. Februar 2009)

Nightride am Mi
Fährt jemand morgen Abend?
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" in Püttlingen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mich heute früher auf den Heimweg machen und werde pünktlich am Start sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (11. Februar 2009)

Ei Prima noch ein Punktesammler!
Ich dachte Du wärst schon auf Malle!

...bis heute Abend
Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Februar 2009)

Bin auch um ca.18.00 UHR da .!!!!!

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Februar 2009)

Wer fährt heut wann?


----------



## michael.sc (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Martin,
"heute 18:00 Uhr" war gestern (Mi!!!).
Ich fahr heute nicht, geh nur Laufen und heute Abend ist
mal wieder Familienabend!!!
Patrick will heute Abend fahren.
Ich fahr erst wieder morgen Mittag (Fr) und Sa!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael
ist schon klar mit heute mein ich auch heute


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Februar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> ist schon klar mit heute mein ich auch heute


 


Ich fahre Heute ab 17.45 - Patbad ab 19.00 UHR

 LG             
 5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2009)

Bin morgen am Start


----------



## michael.sc (13. Februar 2009)

Ebenso!


Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Februar 2009)

Ich auch !!!
14.00 UHR 

LG 
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (14. Februar 2009)

Ich auch. Bis gleich...


----------



## michael.sc (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
musste heute kurzfristig absagen!
Fährt morgen früh jemand?
Wollte so gegen 10 Uhr los bis max. 14 Uhr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
wenn ich früh genug raus komme fahre ich mit, wohl in Richtung Warndt.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Februar 2009)

Wir waren nur zu viert/dritt,aber es ist eine echte drei Haldentour geworden


----------



## Tobilas (14. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Wetter keine Zeit zum Biken zu haben ist echt hart !!
Dafür geht's morgen früh etwas früher auf Tour: ich hoffe, ich schaff's bis 10 nach Köllerbach, ansonsten nicht warten...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## patbald (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kann erst heute Mittag, werde Grundlagentraining absolvieren, falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, so gegen 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2009)

Ein genialer Biketag
http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/DreiHaldentour#

Gratulation:Ihr habt die 2000 geknackt


----------



## michael.sc (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin um 10 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü.
Vielleicht können wir mal in Richtung Nordschacht
Ensdorf (Hoxberg) fahren?

Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. Februar 2009)

Ein genialer Biketag
http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/DreiHaldentour#


geile-bilder-schöner-tag-super-tour-bike-blatt-ICH AUCH...!

DANKE AN DEN LIEBEN GOTT FÜR DAS SCHÖNE WETTER

LG 
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich Tom nur anschliesen. Das war echt ne geniale Tour!


----------



## Tobilas (15. Februar 2009)

...und heute (15.2.) war's auch nicht schlecht:
http://picasaweb.google.de/Tobilas66793/Warndttour15209?feat=directlink
bloß meine Füsse waren ein einziges Eis nach 6 Stunden. 
Und wie immer wenn Markus guided gab's zuhause Prügel, weil ich mal wieder zeitlich total überzogen hatte. Aber da stehn wir ja drüber, gell? 
Bis die Tage, den Warndtwald müssen wir mal öfters besuchen...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2009)

6 Stunden
Bis Du das wieder grad gebogen hast


----------



## Tobilas (15. Februar 2009)

Mit Charme, Martin, mit Charme


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Februar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ...und heute (15.2.)
> bloß meine Füsse waren ein einziges Eis nach 6 Stunden.
> Und wie immer wenn Markus guided gab's zuhause Prügel, weil ich mal wieder zeitlich total überzogen hatte.



@ Roland, wie sechs Stunden? Dann hast Du auf dem Heimweg ganz schön langsam gemacht.  

Bin aber auch der Meinung dass heute alles gepasst hat. Das nächste mal rücken wir noch ein wenig tiefer in den dunklen Wald ein. Dann aber besser XXL Ausgang beantragen. 

Bis denn... Markus.


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2009)

Der Markus und sein XXL Freigang.
Und immer schön den Teller leer essen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn es diese Jahr mal wieder wärmer wird, dann geht es mal auf die XXL Trails nach Spichern. Die Planung läuft schon. 

CU, Markus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Februar 2009)

....oder mal auf die große "PUR". Das müssten dann
mit An- und Abfahrt so 80-90 Km sein...XXL- Freigang
über so 8 h (Plattfüße und Defekte eingerechnet )

Michael


----------



## michael.sc (16. Februar 2009)

...ach so. Ist vielleicht heute Nachmittag noch jemand in
Sachen Weiß- (ohne Licht) Therapie unterwegs?
Könnte so gegen +/- 15 Uhr starten. Hätte Freigang
bis 19 Uhr.

Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Februar 2009)

Bin Heute so gegen 18.00 UHR
im black and white-forest !!!
muss bis 17.00 UHR Arbeiten.


LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## patbald (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Tom,


war doch ein nette "Tour" gestern, hute muss ich bestimmt mit Sonnenbrille aus dem Haus, die Augen sind noch verblitzt


----------



## michael.sc (17. Februar 2009)

Neuer Kippentrail!
...und den kommt man heil runter Martin? 
(zum ersten Ritt zieh ich mal alte Klamoten an!)


Schönen Dank für den neuen Trail!!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (17. Februar 2009)

Wie lange habt Ihr euch gestern Abend noch gequält?
...und die Beine sind wohl ziemlich schwer und schmerzen?


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Februar 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Neuer Kippentrail!
> ...und den kommt man heil runter Martin?
> (zum ersten Ritt zieh ich mal alte Klamoten an!)
> 
> ...


Sollte gehen und ist ideal für das Techniktraining.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Sollte gehen und ist ideal für das Techniktraining.



Martin kommst du auch dort hin?


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. Februar 2009)

Techniktraining

Ich glaube er meinte unsere Veranstaltung, aber sie wollen unbedingt in Konkurenz treten - die guten Jungs.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, hört sich ganz gut an....so was suchst du doch noch.


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Februar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Martin kommst du auch dort hin?


Ist gedacht für Lilli`s Techniktraining


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Februar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Techniktraining
> 
> Ich glaube er meinte unsere Veranstaltung, aber sie wollen unbedingt in Konkurenz treten - die guten Jungs.
> 
> vg Lilli



ach lilli, wie sollen wir denn damit:



scotty20 schrieb:


> Es geht zweifelsfrei um *Engagement* und ein *tolles Angebot*, welches Lilli mit den Köllervalley Bikern macht!
> 
> Bestimmt werden auch die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer unserer *Bundesliga-Team*s stolz sein, ihre *Erfahrung* auf ein paar *lässige*n *Touren* an uns weiterzugeben.



konkurrieren können? hat mich übrigens gewundert, dass im heutigen zeitungsartikel das fahrtechniktraining nicht explizit beworben wurde.


----------



## michael.sc (18. Februar 2009)

Wer ist heute Abend (Mi) am Start? Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr
am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü?
Die "Racer" sind wohl ne Stunde später am Jungenwald am Start.

Gruß
Michael 

PS an Andi: Hast zur Zeit echt die Plattfußserie


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Februar 2009)

Bis jetzt fährt heut um 7 noch keiner.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2009)

Komme auch nicht, bin heute Mittag schon eine Runde über den Hoxberg 
War total geil, immer im Wechsel Glatteis dann Matsch, mir ist zwischendurch immer der Umwerfer fest gefroren.
Und der Wind ist SAU kalt.

Bis demnächst
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

der Kurs war von mir am 7. u. 14. März angedacht, Eddy wollte mich unterstützen und startet jetzt einen eigenen. 

Aber ich brauche keine Technikfreaks um Grundlagen zu vermitteln, deshalb sind die "Wheelie" usw. nicht dabei.

Mir zeigt sein Verhalten, dass es ihm nicht wirklich um das Training der Biker geht, sonst hätte er einen anderen Termin gesucht, das ist zu offensichtlich. Arme "Bikerwelt"? Oder was soll ich davon halten.

Auf jeden Fall, wer will, kann auch gerne zu unserem Treff kommen, denn dort gibt es immer noch den Technikkurs - auch ohne Eddy und sonstige "Spezialisten". Hätte ich nicht schon so viele Kurse gemacht, wüßte ich nicht, dass es auch ohne diese geht. Ein Kurs muss gut durchdacht und geplant sein, mit Übungen die einander aufbauen, und das verspreche ich euch.

vg Lilli

PS: Ein Wirkung zeigt meine Idee, es werden jetzt wohl öfter Kurse angeboten - und das ist doch super.


----------



## michael.sc (19. Februar 2009)

Wer fährt Morgen (Fr) mit?
Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü (am alten Bahnhof).
Gemütliche Runde (ca. 3 h).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (19. Februar 2009)

hi zusammen,

ich meld mich nach Malle ab und bin pünktlich
zum "Stöckli" wieder zurück.
Schöne Zeit bis dahin und fleißiges Punkte sammeln.


----------



## michael.sc (21. Februar 2009)

...komme heute Mittag 14:00 Uhr zum Treff.


----------



## -rennradler- (21. Februar 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Wer ist heute Abend (Mi) am Start? Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr
> am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü?
> Die "Racer" sind wohl ne Stunde später am Jungenwald am Start.
> 
> ...


 


In letzter Zeit ist es echt schlimm. Drei mal innerhalb einer Woche, und sogar zwei mal an einem Tag, hatte ich jetzt "platt". Naja, kann nur besser werden...


----------



## michael.sc (25. Februar 2009)

Wer ist heute Abend (Mi) mit am Start? Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr
am "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. Februar 2009)

Hi, kann heute nicht kommen. 

Verdammt, bei dem Wetter.


----------



## michael.sc (25. Februar 2009)

...schon Deine Kräfte für Sa.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Februar 2009)

Bin da ...

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Ferdi21 (26. Februar 2009)

Bin auch dabei !
Hoffentlich klappt es mit der Kondi â¦.. 2  Mo nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
an die Gruppe!
Am Samstag hätte ich endlich mal Zeit,für ne Runde mitzuradeln.
Steht euer Treffpunkt in Püttlingen am Aldi noch, und welche Uhrzeit?
In welcher Ecke treibt ihr euch denn rum?
Ich würde gerne mal in Richtung Schwarzenholz,Schwalbach und Elm usw.

Danke für Infos


----------



## michael.sc (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

@ Ferdi 21: 
Heute Abend ist kein Treffpunkt (der war gestern (Mi)). Sorry, Du kannst
aber gerne nächsten Mi mal vorbeischauen.

@ rocky65:
Am Sa ist Stöckli-Tour in Siersburg angesagt. Die Mehrzahl wird wohl dort trailen. 
Vielleicht findet sich aber noch jemand der am Sa am Aldi (in Köllerbach um 14:00 Uhr) 
startet. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. Februar 2009)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an die Gruppe!
> Am Samstag hätte ich endlich mal Zeit,für ne Runde mitzuradeln.
> Steht euer Treffpunkt in Püttlingen am Aldi noch, und welche Uhrzeit?
> ...



Hi Rocky!

Jetzt am Samstag sind wir alle beim Stöckli in Siersburg (Bike-Aid), sonst geht es aber immer um 14 Uhr samstags vor dem Aldi in Köllerbach los. Wäre schön, wenn du mal mitfährst. 

vg Lilli


----------



## Ferdi21 (27. Februar 2009)

stimmt Michael da hab ich mich im Tag vertan, dann nächsten Mi.
Am Sa ist dann keiner am Aldi am Start, dann würd ich auch nach Siersburg kommen (Wo ist das den noch genau in Siersburg ?)
mfg Ferdi


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Februar 2009)

Schaust du hier!

Viel Spaß bei der Tour

Christian


----------



## michael.sc (27. Februar 2009)

...bin morgen am Sa nicht am Treff. Ich fahr
nach Siersburg zur BIKE AID- Stöckli Tour.
Werd mich mit dem Rad so gegen 12:00 Uhr
auf den Weg machen. Wer mitfahren möchte
kann sich ja melden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (1. März 2009)

Hi,

hat heute Mittag jemand Lust - gegen 14.00 Uhr wollte ich Richtung Warndt starten.
Bei dem tollen Wetter ein MUSS.
Schliesst sich noch jemand an?


----------



## michael.sc (1. März 2009)

...hab noch dicke Beine von gestern. 
Es sind doch dreistellige KM geworden.

Späßlein: Heute ist Family- Tag.
Morgen Mittag bin ich wieder On-Tour.

Gruß
Michael 


PS: Noch ein Dickes Lob ans Stöckli- Mainzelmänchen- Team
Ihr habt die Trails genial hergerichtet. 
Ich muss unbedingt in den nächsten Wochen die 
Trails nochmal fahren. 3 Kapuziner, Ho-Chi-Min
und Teufelsburgtrail ein Genuss!!!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. März 2009)

Hallo Patbald
Lust habe ich immer, habe aber noch dicke Beine dicke Finger,fiss,kreizweh,knie,hals,horr und Muskelkater vom Kochen ( Lukas Stökli Tour).
Spaß
Muss mich jo ach Da-hemm mol sin losse.
Fahre erst wieder am Montagabend.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (3. März 2009)

uuupppss...welch angenehme Punktevermehrung im Team! Fleißig wie
die Bienchen!  Echt Super!!!
Dann werd ich heute Mittag auch noch etwas hinzufügen. 
Die TOP 50 und 3000 Pkt sind doch jetzt noch möglich. Oder?

Also haut rein 

Michael

PS: Wer kommt morgen Abend (Mittwoch) zum Nightride um 18:00 Uhr
zum Treffpunkt "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü (vorausgesetzt es schüttet
nicht aus Kübeln)?


----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2009)

War sehr schön heute.
Klasse Truppe und viel Spass.
So soll es sein.
Da wurden einige Grenzen deutlich verschoben.


----------



## patbald (8. März 2009)

Hat wirklich riesigen Spass gemacht und hat mir echt was gebracht, besonders beim bergab fahren.
Ich freue mich schon auch nächste Woche, wo ich meinen Sohn als Verstärkung zum Sicherheitstraining mitbringe.
Gut gemacht Lili


----------



## michael.sc (8. März 2009)

Ein Danke an unsere "Wilde Lilli"! 
War ne runde und sehr gelungene Sache!!!
...und die abschließenden Trails von Zeitweiser
mal wieder "Extra-Stöckli-Klasse" (hab mir
eben beim Laufen den neuen "Zeitweiser-Trail"
auf der Kipp nochmal im Detail angesehen  )

Bin auf jeden Fall am nächsten Sa bei Teil 2
wieder am Start. 

Michael


----------



## michael.sc (11. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin heute Abend nicht am Start. Werde schon heute Mittag
entlang der Saar etwas Sonne tanken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (11. März 2009)

Ich kann heute auch nicht, bin noch leicht erkältet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (12. März 2009)

Am 14. März 2009 kommt Teil 2 unseres Technikkurses. Nicht vergessen!

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2009)

Dabei


----------



## michael.sc (13. März 2009)

...bin auch da!
Nach meinem Felgenbruch am Mi hab ich doch noch ein Ersatzlaufrad in der Garage gefunden. 

@Zeitweiser: am freien Freitag Lust auf ne kleine Runde (bin wohl ab
13:00 Uhr unterwegs)?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2009)

Hi Michael
Geht heut leider nicht,bin am schaffen


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. März 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hi Michael
> Geht heut leider nicht,bin am schaffen


  Haaa... wer's glaubt. 

Baust bestimmt ein neues Bike zusammen. So eine Sommerrakete oder so.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2009)

aldi farotschniss


----------



## Dämon__ (13. März 2009)

Kurzaweed und Kohle zuvill, dei Leven mist eich hann.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2009)

kummsche mor?


----------



## crazyeddie (13. März 2009)

ich bin mal so frei:



			
				Dämon schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann leider am Samstag nicht kommen, muss Arbeiten und schaffe es nicht bis 14.00 Uhr.
> Kannst meinen Platz dann vergeben, vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. März 2009)

hi crazyeddie,

wenn ich nicht Arbeiten müsste währe ich zu dir gekommen, da ich das bis 14.00 Uhr aber bis Saarbrücken nicht schaffe werde ich später nach Püttlingen fahren direkt nach der Arbeit. 
Ist nicht so weit und dort kenne ich mich ein bisschen aus.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2009)

achso, kein ding. ich dacht nur du kommst vielleicht wg. arbeiten nich mehr online und so


----------



## zeitweiser (14. März 2009)

War wieder richtig Klasse heut.
Zuerst die von Lilli bestens vorbereiteten Übungen in der Ebene und danach sehr viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten im Gelände.
Michael hat mal wieder ein herrliches Trailfeuerwerk gezündet 
Und dass ich ohne Lampe losfahre, na ja kann passieren.
War ganz schön dunkel zum Schluß


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. März 2009)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

die Bilder sind online. Viele Dank für eure tolle Unterstützung, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

@ Michael,

hätte nicht gedacht dass die tech. anspruchsvolle Tour von Martin noch zu toppen ist, aber Michael du hast dies geschafft - super.

Ach so, der LINK zu den Bilder
http://picasaweb.google.de/wildelilli01/MTBFahrtechnikkurs?authkey=Gv1sRgCPDhkKymsaq7uAE#

Leider sind von der ersten Tour keine Bilder vorhanden - hatte die Kamera vergessen, und von den mutigen Frauen die "Treppenbilder".

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. März 2009)

Erinnerung!

Am Freitag den 20. März findet die Pfälzer Genusstour statt, ca. 50 km.

Wer dabei sein will, bitte melden.

vg Lilli

PS: Das Wetter ist OK, aber kalt, ca. 5 °C


----------



## michael.sc (18. März 2009)

...bin heute Abend nicht am Start.
Ich werde schon heute Nachmittag (gegen 15:30 -16:00 Uhr) zu einem
gemütlich Sonnenbadenbiken aufbrechen.

Gruß
Michael

PS: bis Freitag zur Pfälzer- Genusstour, das Wetter wird ja gut!


----------



## michael.sc (19. März 2009)

*Genuss-Tour Pfälzer Wald:*

...bin morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr am Aldi.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2009)

...bin heute Mittag um 14:00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## patbald (21. März 2009)

ich auch


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. März 2009)

Ich nicht, muss mein Sitzpolster nach der genialen 6 Tour noch etwas schonen.

Fahren morgen gegen 14 Uhr.

vg Lilli

@ Patrik:
schön, dass du wieder wohlbehalten im Lande bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. März 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Ich nicht, muss mein Sitzpolster nach der genialen 6 Tour noch etwas schonen.



Das kann Mann / Frau aber leicht missverstehen..... oder ist das sooo gemeint.....


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2009)

...war heute ne coole traillastige Strecke um Püttlingen. 
Die Gruppe hat es richtig genossen bei genialem Sonnenschein.
...und der neu freigeräumte Karrussell- Downhill- Trail
am Bahndamm (den unser Ali-Gator entjungfert hat)
macht richtig Laune. 

...bis die Tage


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. März 2009)

Sorry, ich habe die Stunden vergessen. Wegen der 6 Stunden im Sattel, was denn sonst.

vg Lilli



Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Das kann Mann / Frau aber leicht missverstehen..... oder ist das sooo gemeint.....


----------



## Oberaggi (21. März 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe die Stunden vergessen. Wegen der 6 Stunden im Sattel, was denn sonst.
> 
> vg Lilli



Ja, was sonst.


----------



## patbald (22. März 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Fahren morgen gegen 14 Uhr.



Nimmst Du mich mit, Lilli?


----------



## patbald (22. März 2009)

War gestern echt ne feine Tour und Michael hat sich mit der Trailauswahl mal wieder selbst übertroffen. War echt cool und auch anstrengend.
Vielleicht sollten wir das nächste Mal auch besser mit Klappspaten und Säge starten, um ggfls auf diverse Trailausbauaktionen besser vorbereitet zu sein.
In jedem Fall ist das "Karussel" am Bahndamm eine echt geile Stelle und wird wohl in
Michael-Karussel benannt werden.
Sorry für die Entjunferung, aber die Verlockung war viel zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (22. März 2009)

Genusstour


----------



## patbald (22. März 2009)

Lilli, schade, dass Du nicht geatwortet hast, ich mache mich dann alleine auf en Weg.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin heute Abend am Start 18.00 UHR 
Püttlingen GH Müller

kleine Runde ca 2-3 h

LG
Tom


----------



## michael.sc (24. März 2009)

@ Tom
Wollte gestern erst fahrn, bin dann aber doch in den Keller schrauben gegangen. 
...und wie sieht es morgen (MI) bei Dir aus? Zum Treffpunkt um 19:00 Uhr am Sportlatz 
scheint bisher noch niemand zu kommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rocky65 (24. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich will mich diesen Samstag 28.03 bei euch mal sehen lassen.
Wo treibt ihr euch denn so rum und wie lange dauern in der Regel eure Ausfahrten.

14 Uhr am Aldi steht ja noch???

Gruß aus Völklingen
Christian


----------



## michael.sc (25. März 2009)

...werde bei dem sch... Wetter heute Abend nicht fahren. Geh wohl Laufen. 

@ rocky 65: 
Treffpunkt Sa, 14:00 Uhr am Aldi ist noch aktuell. Aufgrund der Veranstaltung
am 29.03 in Lux (Müllerthal) werden wohl nicht so viele da sein. 3 bis 5 Biker
sind aber immer da.
In der Regel fahren wir bis so gegen 18:00 Uhr (+/- ne halbe Stunde, 45 -60 Km).
Wo die Tour hingeht kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen. Kommt immer auf den Guide 
an der da ist (entweder Warndt, Hoxberg, Wald im Osten oder Hülzweiler / Ensdorf).
Das Tempo ist gemässigt und richtet sich immer nach dem 
Schwächsten (ca. 13-15 Km/h gemäß Gelände).

Schau einfach mal vorbei.

Gruß
Michael 

PS: Bei evtl. schlechtem Wetter einfach am Sa hier im Forum reinschaun


----------



## wilde.lilli (25. März 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Nimmst Du mich mit, Lilli?



Sorry, habe nicht mehr am Sonntag ins Forum reingeschaut. Ich war auch nur zum Wandern, auf Trailsuche im Urwald.

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (26. März 2009)

Hi Lilli
Und gibts was neues?


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. März 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hi Lilli
> Und gibts was neues?



Nö, ich warte nur auf besseres Wetter für Luxemburg!

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. März 2009)

Wer fährt morgen um 14 Uhr ab Aldi?

Timo startet um 13 Uhr in den Urwald ab Bahnhof Püttlingen. Hat wohl besondere Aufträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (27. März 2009)

Hallo,
wenn es trocken ist bin ich am Start!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2009)

Ich auch !!!

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (27. März 2009)

Ei prima Tom.

da können wir ja ne schöne Schlammwühlerei angehen!!! 

Schon unseren neuen Karrusell-Trail ausprobiert?


----------



## patbald (27. März 2009)

ich bin auch am Start, erst Recht, wenn wir "Schlamm wühlen"


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> ich bin auch am Start, erst Recht, wenn wir "Schlamm wühlen"


 
Un wenn ähna mit Schutzblech kummt den holle ma nit mit ,odda ma sauen en rischdisch enn.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. März 2009)

Ich bin neugierig auf den Bahntrail! Fährt ihr den mir?

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (27. März 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig auf den Bahntrail! Fährt ihr den mir?


Kannst Du aber wohl glauben, Lilli.
See you morgen.


----------



## patbald (28. März 2009)

Hi Tom, Hi Markus,

war ne schöne Runde gestern, ging auch ganz schön in die Beine.
Siehe die Grafik, es waren 835 hm auf 55 km.
Kein Wunder, dass die Beine schwerer wurden 
Bis heute Mittag.
Bin um 14.00 Uhr am Start, 
awa ohne Schutzblecha gel, sunschd gänna nit mitgeholl.


----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2009)

...sehr schöne Runde gestern (obwohl es teilweise 
sehr schmierig war ).
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Trail von Berus zur 
Teufelsburg finden.
...oder gibt es den schon?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2009)

...ist morgen Mittag (so ab 13:00 Uhr)
jemand unterwegs?
Es soll ja endlich Frühling werden!


----------



## zeitweiser (29. März 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...sehr schöne Runde gestern (obwohl es teilweise
> sehr schmierig war ).
> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Trail von Berus zur
> Teufelsburg finden.
> ...


Die Suche war bisher erfolglos aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## michael.sc (30. März 2009)

Der absolute Hammer!
...nach fünf Monaten Winterpokal, 862,856,856,855.


----------



## rocky65 (30. März 2009)

hallo,

nochmals ein dankeschön an alle,
war mit euch ne hammer tour.

berus und teufelsburg waren die knaller.....
das ich einige trails direkt vor der haustür nicht kannte,megapeinlich!

ihr könnt jetzt öfter mit mir rechnen,selber schuld.....

ach so,die bilder kommen auch gut rüber.


bis dann
christian


----------



## zeitweiser (30. März 2009)

Wenn du die Patenschaft für den Trail vor deiner Haustür übernimmst ist das kein Problem.
Bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen.
*Aufgegabelt*


----------



## Tobilas (30. März 2009)

@michael.sc : ha, das nenn ich ne Punktlandung: genau 10.000 Minuten hab ich 
Okay, is nicht soviel wie letztes Jahr, aber das soooo genau hinzukriegen ist ja auch ne Leistung....
Bis Mittwoch 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (31. März 2009)

Treffpunkt Mittwoch:
Wir treffen uns morgen Abend (18:00 Uhr am "Gasthaus Müller") zu einer
ruhigen Nach-Winterpokal-Runde. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 - 3,0 h (also bitte an die Lampe denken).

Treffpunkt Samstag:
Vorschlag: bei genialem Frühlingswetter "Luki-Trails" satt .
Tour: 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Aldi, über den Bahndamm (Karussell), 
Wildparktrail, Klostrtrail nach Bous. Am Leinpfad bis Wallerfangen
und zum Oberlimberg hoch ...und dann die Trailorgie mit 3 Kapuziner, 
Ho Chi Minh und Luki Trail . Rückweg über den Glockenberg mit evtl.
noch kleinerer Trails in Wehrden.
Ankunft am Aldi ca. 19:00 Uhr (+ /- )


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (31. März 2009)

*Luki-Trail/Oberlimberg* SAMSTAG

Macht mir den Abschied doch nicht so schwer, da verpasse ich ja eine super Tour. 

Werde aber  zu 99 % am Mittwoch dabei sein.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (1. April 2009)

ich bin heute Abend am Start
Bis später dann.


----------



## rocky65 (3. April 2009)

hallo,
am samstag bin ich dabei.

ich hoffe es wird wiede ne schöne gruppe

vielleicht bringe ich noch einen freund mit.

bis dann
chris


----------



## zeitweiser (3. April 2009)

Mit frisch geputztem Rad und kurzer Bux bin ich dabei.
Die Himmelsrichtung steht ja schon
Lukitriologie plus Golfplatz und Zick Zack


----------



## zeitweiser (5. April 2009)

Hier die Bilder von gestern
http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/LukitriologieXXL#


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2009)

...dumm, dass die Akkus geschwächelt haben und es nicht mehr
Bilder von der genialen Tour geworden sind (es waren doch fast
80 ehr trailige Km).
Wir sind übrigens noch gut nach Hause gekommen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (11. April 2009)

...bin heute Mittag am Start.
Wie wärs mit einer traillastigen Runde
in den wilden Wald mit drei Halden-
besteigungen? 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## patbald (11. April 2009)

ich bin am Start, soll ich Sonnencreme mitnehmen ?


----------



## wilde.lilli (11. April 2009)

Nadenn, auf zum Osterbiken!

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (12. April 2009)

Die Bilder unserer trailigen Urwaldrunde.

Frohe Ostern Euch allen.

http://picasaweb.google.de/PatrickBaldes/Urwaldrunde02?authkey=Gv1sRgCJm3-qrqgMCPVA


----------



## patbald (12. April 2009)

Anbei auch noch das Höhenprofil und eine Google Earth Ansicht.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder und wieder ein paar neue Trails für die Sammlung 
Hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## michael.sc (12. April 2009)

...sehr, sehr schöne Tour!

Michael

@Patrick: und wieviel Prozent hat die Halde?


----------



## patbald (12. April 2009)

wenn ich richtig abgelesen habe müssten es 32 % sein.


----------



## patbald (13. April 2009)

Fährt heute Mittag noch jemand?


----------



## pepe2 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Patrick,
wann möchtest Du denn fahren?

Ich könnte ab 13:00 Uhr.

Johannes


----------



## patbald (13. April 2009)

Wäre 14.00 Uhr ok?


----------



## pepe2 (13. April 2009)

Ist o.K.
bin um 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (13. April 2009)

ok, bis später, ich komme runter.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. April 2009)

Morgen gehts in den Osten .
Markus braucht noch Futter 
Wer hat Freigang XXL?


----------



## michael.sc (15. April 2009)

Hab leider ne Erkältung. 

Mit Sa wird es wohl auch eng. Wenn es
trotzdem klappt hab ich mir schon ne 
giga Runde ausgedacht "Osten Teil II". 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. April 2009)

Klein war die Runde letzten Samstag auch nicht gerade, aber sehr schön. 

Gute Besserung Michael, damit wir wieder einen gesunden Guide haben.


----------



## Ferdi21 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Leut, hab ne frage?  Wie ist denn der CTF in Sandorf ? Fährt jemand dort hin?
mfg Ferdi


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. April 2009)

Ferdi21 schrieb:


> Hallo Leut, hab ne frage?  Wie ist denn der CTF in Sandorf ? Fährt jemand dort hin?
> mfg Ferdi



Hi Ferdi, 

die Sanddorf ist am Sonntag dem 19.04. 

Kann sein dass ich dort fahre, ist aber nicht sicher, da ich je nach Wetterlage auch mal mit dem RR auf die Piste gehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (16. April 2009)

Hi Tom, hi Harry,

anbei die Grafik zum "Krafttraining", es waren doch mehr hm als gedacht.

Ich bin den Berg noch gut runter gekommen, wenn auch mein Gleichgewichtssinn nicht mehr so prickelnd war.


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich war letztes Jahr dabei, die Strecke war OK! Nur etwas schwierig zu finden. Wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich am Start.

vg Lilli



Ferdi21 schrieb:


> Hallo Leut, hab ne frage?  Wie ist denn der CTF in Sandorf ? Fährt jemand dort hin?
> mfg Ferdi


----------



## michael.sc (17. April 2009)

...wie siehts eigentlich bei uns aus mit der 
Donon-Tour von Martin?


----------



## michael.sc (18. April 2009)

...bin heute Mittag nicht am Start. Werde wohl morgen
früh bei hoffentlich etwas schönerem Wetter
ne kleine Rennrad- Runde drehen (ca. 3 h mit
neuem Trikot  ).

Bis Mi dann und viel Spaß heute

Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. April 2009)

Hi!

Denkt an die HOCHWALDTOUR! 

Start um 11:00 Uhr in ?? sehrwahrscheinlich vor dem Brauhaus.

Unbedingt vormerken!

Und am Sonntag (26.04.) ist die CTF in Lebach.

Übrigens die HOmburger-Bruchhof CTF war von der Strecke genial.

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi!
> Und am Sonntag (26.04.) ist die CTF in Lebach.
> vg Lilli



Na ja, CTF ist übertrieben . Wenn fahre ich wohl durch die Wälder an, die Strecke selber ist eher langweilig. Mitfahrer können sich ja melden. 

Püttlingen, Saarwellingen (bei Roland vorbei) dann Richtung Lebach...


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. April 2009)

Wenn ich nicht von der Hochwaldtour zu KO bin, bin ich in Lebach dabei.

vg Lilli


----------



## chris84 (20. April 2009)

ich werd die Lebacher CTF auch fahren...

allerdings mit DEZENT angepasster Streckenführung  (man kennt sich ja ein wenig aus...)


----------



## Dämon__ (20. April 2009)

So Leute bin heute mal eine Runde durch den Hochwald und habe euch ein paar Bilder gemacht damit ihr euch einen Eindruck machen könnt.
Waren 65km 1150hm Fahrzeit 4h.
Start 11.00h in Oppen Oppenerstraße 27-29
übrigens ist die CTF Lebach *******!!!


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. April 2009)

HOCHWALDTOUR

Deine Bilder sehen sehr "einladend" aus, ich freue mich schon auf diese Tour. 

Am Sonntag ist großer Wandertag um Losheim, hoffentlich sind die Vorbereitungen nicht zu umfangreich, sonst haben wir viele Wanderer auf der STrecke.

PS: Die 4 Stunden müssen ja nicht unbedingt sein  Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> HOCHWALDTOUR
> PS: Die 4 Stunden müssen ja nicht unbedingt sein  Oder?



Nee, das geht bestimmt auch etwas schneller, dann ist nachher auch noch genügend Zeit für ein Extra Weizen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2009)

Apropos Extra Weizen... kehren wir noch irgend wo ein?
Dann denkt daran euch ein paar Münzen einzustecken.
An der Alten Mühle in Noswendel kann man schön im Freien sitzen.

CHristian


----------



## cpetit (21. April 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Nee, das geht bestimmt auch etwas schneller, dann ist nachher auch noch genügend Zeit für ein Extra Weizen.



Ich will euch aber auf den Fotos nicht bergab schieben sehen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. April 2009)

@ cpetit

Kannst ja zur moralischen Unterstützung mitkommen.


----------



## michael.sc (21. April 2009)

@ Zeitweiser:

...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?

Wenn ja mal ein verrückter Vorschlag: An- und Abfahrt mit dem Bike
(Zusammen werden es dann wohl so 120 Km ). Das ist doch 
optimales Marathon- Vorbereitungs- Training.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. April 2009)

Du bist verrückt!

Ich fahre doch lieber mit dem Auto 

vg Lilli



michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser:
> 
> ...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser:
> 
> ...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser:
> 
> ...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, wenn ich das Zeitlich wirklich hin bekomme, werde ich mich noch mal melde.


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. April 2009)

Ich bin dafür immer zu haben, aber Markus und Michael wollen eher durchradeln. Aber wir können sie bestimmt überreden.




Dämon schrieb:


> Apropos Extra Weizen... kehren wir noch irgend wo ein?
> Dann denkt daran euch ein paar Münzen einzustecken.
> An der Alten Mühle in Noswendel kann man schön im Freien sitzen.
> 
> CHristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser:
> 
> ...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?
> 
> ...


Gute Idee passt bei mir am Samstag aber leider überhaupt nicht.
Viel Spaß mit dem Dämon im Hochwald und trinkt für mich ein Weizen mit.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser:
> 
> ...bist Du am Sa bei der "Dämonentrailorgie" auch am Start?
> 
> ...



@ Michael, 
also ich habe eben mal nachgerechnet, ca. 32km Anfahrt über Püttlingen, Schwarzenholz, Saarwellingen (hier könnten wir Roland mitnehmen), Nalbach, Düppenweiler nach Oppen. Da sind auch gleich ordentlich Höhenmeter mit drin. Damit ich dann nicht KO in Oppen einlaufe, schätze ich eine Fahrzeit von ca. 2,5 Stunden. 
Als Vergleich habe ich die Anfahrt von Sonntag nach Sanddorf, 45km fast ohne Höhe, ca. 2,5 Stunden. 

Also, wenn auf dem Hinweg wirklich gemütlich fahren, dann fahre ich mit. Und für den Heimweg setzte ich dann Wilma auf die Stange.


----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

@Markus
...könnte so funktionieren. Ich würde so gegen 9:00 Uhr ab Püttlingen
los (ab Altenkessel dann so gegen 8:40 Uhr). Ankunft in Oppen um 
11:00 Uhr (mit Zwischenstopp in Saarwelingen gegen 10:00 Uhr).

Dann die Dämontour (11:00 - ca. 18:00 Uhr incl. Weizenpäuschen; 
natürlich alkoholfrei). Rückweg dann etwas zügiger (restliche Körner 
rausballern ) und Ankunft so gegen 20:00 Uhr (Hellga bleibt zu Hause,
ich kann im Moment keine Lampe mehr sehen. Es dunkelt ja auch erst 
so gegen 21:00 Uhr).



Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

Heute Abend "Nightride" (Mi)!
Treffpunkt um 18:00 Uhr "Gasthaus Müller".
Fahrzeit: Max. 3 h (vorsorglich mit Lampe
wg. evtl. Plattfüße )


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dämon__ (22. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Markus
> ...könnte so funktionieren. Ich würde so gegen 9:00 Uhr ab Püttlingen
> los (ab Altenkessel dann so gegen 8:40 Uhr). Ankunft in Oppen um
> 11:00 Uhr (mit Zwischenstopp in Saarwelingen gegen 10:00 Uhr).
> ...



Ich will doch hoffen ihr habt genug Arschpuder zu Hause


----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

Änderung Treffpunktzeit heute Abend:
Anstatt 18:00 Uhr schon *17:30 Uhr* am "Gasthaus Müller"!!


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (23. April 2009)

hier auch nochmals die Daten von gestern Abend.


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. April 2009)

Hi Patrik,

laut Grafik hast du deinen Ersatzreifen bekommen, es ging nach kurzer Pause zum Glück weiter. Schöne Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern.

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. April 2009)

Moin
Mädels und Bubels

Da die *wilde Lilli* und ein paar Saarländer (Dämon/MW/MS/Roland usw) am Samstag morgen zu den Howäller Nussknacker unterwegs sind, möchten wir mit dem Rest, der Lust/Laune zu einer Tour hat, einen schönen Bike-Tag verbringen.
*Treffpunkt Der "Köllervalley-Biker"*

Samstag dem 25.04.09

*Start 13.00 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße (Jakobshütte)*

Richtung
Schwarzenholz-Hoxberg(Kaltenstein Pfad)-Litermont (Sagenweg)-Pachtener 8-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Püttlingen(Jungenwald).

Fahrzeit ca.4-5 Stunden(ca 18.00)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



60-70 Km + 1500-1700hm 

LG
5 Ritzel Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bike-Aid


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. April 2009)

Sorry,

*Start 13.00 UHR-Püttlingen-Römerstraße * *Georgshütte* 
(Danke Helmut)

LG
5 Ritzel Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bike-Aid


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. April 2009)

Hi Thomm!

Wie war eure Tour? Bin neugierig auf die Hoxberg-Tour!

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. April 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi Thomm!
> 
> Wie war eure Tour? Bin neugierig auf die Hoxberg-Tour!
> 
> vg Lilli


 

Hallo Lilli
die Tour am Samstag war super ,leider hatte sonst keiner Zeit oder Lust mitzufahren 
75 Km 1400 Hm 4h30min



LG
5 Ritzel Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bike-Aid


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. April 2009)

Hi Thomm!

Hört sich stramm an, mit mir im Schlepptau hätte es bestimmt länger gedauert 

Können wir aber gerne mal an einem "langen" Samtag wiederholen.

Unsere Hochwaldtour war genial, mit vielen tollen Trails und netten Mitfahrern. Gegen Ende konnten wir uns noch an einer sehr ländlichen Mühle stärken, mit Gegrilltem und Bier!

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. April 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Wer fährt am Mittwoch etwas früher? Sofern es nicht regnet. Ich könnte ab 16:45 in Köllerbach oder ab 17 Uhr in Püttlingen.

Kleine Runde, so ca. 2 - 3 Stunden? Auf jeden Fall ohne Lampe.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (28. April 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Wer fährt am Mittwoch etwas früher? Sofern es nicht regnet. Ich könnte ab 16:45 in Köllerbach oder ab 17 Uhr in Püttlingen.
> 
> ...



ich bin dabei, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2009)

...bei gutem Wetter bin ich auch am Start. 

Mal schauen wie wir um 18:00 Uhr noch
"5 Ritzel Tom" aufgabeln können.

Patrick und ich waren gestern Mittag
im "Daarler Stiftswald" unterwegs. Viele
neue schwierige Trails und ein
abenteuerlicher "Schwarzwaldweg"
bei der Simbachmühle mit abschließender
Horrorbrücke (die Downhillkuppe dort
müssen wir mal noch näher inspizieren).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (28. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Patrick und ich waren gestern Mittag
> im "Daarler Stiftswald" unterwegs. Viele
> neue schwierige Trails und ein
> abenteuerlicher "Schwarzwaldweg"
> ...



den simbach-trail wollte ich die ganze zeit mal wieder fahren. ist der denn soweit frei? 
die brücke kostet in der tat ein wenig überwindung...


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2009)

@leeqwar:
...vor ca. 20 Jahre war er fast komplett "fahrbar". Gestern sind wir ihn
nach vielen Jahren mal wieder angegangen (nachdem wir noch ihm 
Traifieber der Felsenwege waren). Es wurden zwischenzeitlich sehr viele 
Stufen eingbaut (große Steighöhen und kleiner Auftritt= ziemlich
steil also mit teilweise herausschauenden Stabeisen)...und nachdem ich 
ziemlich zu Anfang mein Bike weggeworfen habe, bin ich doch auf den feuchten 
Wurzeln und Felsplatten noch etwas vorsichtiger geworden (und die Brücke
zum Schluss hab ich geloost obwohl ich sie schon mal gefahren).

Gruß
Michael

Für die anschließende Downhillkuppe im Wald hatten wir leider 
keine Zeit mehr.
Patbald hat die Strecke mal auf GPS aufgenommen.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @leeqwar:
> ...vor ca. 20 Jahre war er fast komplett "fahrbar". Gestern sind wir ihn
> nach vielen Jahren mal wieder angegangen (nachdem wir noch ihm
> Traifieber der Felsenwege waren). Es wurden zwischenzeitlich sehr viele
> ...



das hört sich aber lecker an, kannst dich bei Gelegenheit mal bei mir melden, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2009)

@Dämon:
...wir könnten mal die Strecke im Zuge unseres Samstagstreffs fahren. Wir sind
gestern über den Leinpfad angefahren (ca. 50 Min.) und sind dann bei den
Felsenwegen eingestiegen. Ich weiß eben nur nicht wie viele Wanderer am WE
dort unterwegs sind. Bei den Serpentienen muss man schon hier und da
mal schieben. Aber nach 5 Minuten kann man schon sehr viel am steilen Hang entlang
fahren. Im Stiftswald gibt es dann noch ne Menge Trails. Der "Schwarzwaldweg"
ist teilweise schon recht heftig.
Ich such jetzt nur noch ne schöne trailige Variante für den Rückweg (Spichern, Schöneck, Klarenthal).

Gruß
Michael

Oder Ihr fahrt mal einen Nightride mit Zeitweiser dorthin,
MW kennt sich bestimmt gut aus.

@patbald: kannst Du die Runde mal einstellen?


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist, wenn ich fahre ist immer alles um mich herum dunkel


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2009)

@MW: 
jetzt hast Du mich aber ziemlich enttäuscht.  
Das "saarl. Trail- Lexikon" muss passen.


----------



## patbald (28. April 2009)

Anbei die Google Kopie, wir können auch mal die Topo-Karte bei mir am Rechner checken und eine modifizierte Route erstellen.


----------



## patbald (28. April 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Anbei die Google Kopie, wir können auch mal die Topo-Karte bei mir am Rechner checken und eine modifizierte Route erstellen.


Funktioniert leider doch nicht, ich habe nur die topogr. Karte von Deutschland, Frankreich ist bei mir Fehlanzeige.


----------



## patbald (28. April 2009)

wer ein LOGIN hat, hat die Route hier downloaden, zumindestens könnt Ihr mal einen genaueren Streckenverlauf erkennen.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33185.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (29. April 2009)

MITTWOCH TREFF

Heute um 16:45 Uhr vor dem Aldi mit dabei? 

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (29. April 2009)

Hallo Lilli,

kannst Du nach Püttlingen rüberkommen? 
*17:00 Uhr* am P "Gasthaus Müller".
16:45 Uhr Aldi schaff ich nicht.


----------



## pepe2 (29. April 2009)

Würde auch um 17:00 Uhr in Püttlingen sein.
Johannes


----------



## michael.sc (29. April 2009)

...ich fahr heute nicht. Es fängt schon
wieder an zu regnen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. April 2009)

ich springe wegen dem Wetter auch ab!!

vg Lilli


----------



## pepe2 (29. April 2009)

Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (29. April 2009)

War heute morgen mit Helmut K. unterwegs in den Wäldern von Von der Heydt und haben dort enige echt coole Trails entdeckt.
Zum Ansehen und downloaden.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33264.html
Wir können die Runde gerne wiederholen, knapp 40 km und ca. 1000 hm.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. April 2009)

Verdammt, heute keine Brennnessel-Kur. 
Is mir langweilig. 

Aber morgen geht's auf Hexenjagd. 

CU, MW


----------



## zeitweiser (29. April 2009)

@Tom Tom sehr schön


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. April 2009)

@ Patrick

Tolle Tour, das wäre doch mal etwas für Samstags?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (30. April 2009)

...wer kommt am Sa?


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. April 2009)

Helmut M und ich.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich euch mal wieder zahlreich sehen würde. 

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. April 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> @Tom Tom sehr schön


 

Danke Matz l 
haschde alle drei gfunn ?


LG
5 Ritzel Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bike-Aid


----------



## patbald (30. April 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> @ Patrick
> 
> Tolle Tour, das wäre doch mal etwas für Samstags?
> 
> vg Lilli



ok, ich habe nichts dagegen, Sorry nochmals wegen der kurzfristigen Absage am Mittwoch, so konnte ich mich doch abends noch etwas auf meinen ersten Arbeitstag bein meinem neuen Arbeitgeber vorbereiten.
Wir können die Route am Samstag gerne mal abfahren, sind echt coole Trails dabei.
Ich bin in jedem Fall am Start, versprochen.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. April 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Danke Matz l
> haschde alle drei gfunn ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ei jo
änmol rund


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Mai 2009)

SAMSTAG

Komme heute nicht, da ich noch etwas müde von der CTF bin.

Fahre aber morgen, Sonntag, 14 Uhr am Aldi. Patrik führt in den Urwald.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (2. Mai 2009)

hmm... 

Erzähl mir mehr  

Hab mein MTB grade frisch wieder im Keller entdeckt  und mir gleich ne neue Gabel gekauft  leider noch net montiert....


War die letzten 2 Wochen des öfftren mal im Urwald und finds richtig geil dort...

Konditionsmäsig schaff ich knappe 50km 



Dann lass mal hören


----------



## patbald (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich kann heute doch nicht am Start sein und werde morgen mit Lilli in den Wäldern um Von der Heidt und Urwald unterwegs sein.
treff ist morgen 14.00 Uhr am Aldi in Köllerbach.


----------



## Tobilas (2. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,
wo geht's denn hin heut und wer fährt ?
Könnte Urlaubsschein kriegen ab 15 Uhr .....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2009)

das war doch heute richtig super!!!
Super schnelle Truppe und richtig
viele coole Trails um Spichern.

Gruß
Michael


@Racer Carsten: Respekt!!! 1. Tour, 70 Km,
800 Hm und 19,1 Km/h 

@Tobilas: Schade! Wir waren heute in
Richtung SB unterwegs, Zeitweiser
hat was für seine Nighride`s
ausgetüfftelt (oder Martin?)


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2009)

@zeitweiser: 
...wie wärs mal mit einer Tour zur PUR? Abfahrt Sa 10:00 Uhr
ab PÜ über RI, Jägersfreude, Uni und zum Startpunkt. Große PUR und 
dann wieder gemütlich zurück (35+55+35= ca. 130) Als Marathontraining?
Es finden sich bestimmt noch Mitfahrer (z.B. MW, Tobilas, Warmduscher
Dämon, Rocky65 usw.)
Die nicht Verrückten könnten ja in IGB mit einsteigen.


----------



## Tobilas (2. Mai 2009)

@Michael.sc: ....+ 2x10 km für mich, verrückt ist das richtige Wort 
also: ich bin dabei 
den Start sollten wir dann aber vorziehen

Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Mai 2009)

war echt super heute und wie carsten das geschafft hat war einfach stark.
Es gibt so viele schöne Ecken und heute haben wir einen neuen in den Sortimentskasten eingebaut.
Freue  mich schon riesig auf die CTF in Spichern
Pur wär mal ne Maßnahme aber so früh gibt Ärger.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2009)

@zeitweiser:
...die Donon-Tour wär ja auch so früh gewesen! 

@Tobilas:
Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.


----------



## rocky65 (3. Mai 2009)

Haaaallo,

die Tour am Samstag war wieder genau mein Geschmack 
Nur das mit den Schafen,na ja mein Rad stinkt immer noch 

Michael das mit der Pur ist nicht dein Ernst,oder??
Obwohl am Samstag den 09.05 hätte ich viiiiel Zeit.


Gruß an die Gemeinde
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser:
> ...wie wärs mal mit einer Tour zur PUR? Abfahrt Sa 10:00 Uhr
> ab PÜ über RI, Jägersfreude, Uni und zum Startpunkt. Große PUR und
> dann wieder gemütlich zurück (35+55+35= ca. 130) Als Marathontraining?
> ...



Meinst du Sa den 09.05.? dann ist nämlich Gäsbock!!!
Also lieber einen anderen Termin, ist aber schwierig, jetzt kommt ein Event nach dem anderen.

Christian


----------



## michael.sc (3. Mai 2009)

...der Termin ist noch völlig offen.
War einfach so ne Idee.
Nä WE ist ja "Gäsbock" dann 
folgendes WE "Donon-Tour" und
"CTF Spicheren" und dann schon
Saarschleife.
Wer fährt denn überhaupt Saarschleife?


----------



## rocky65 (4. Mai 2009)

Klärt mich bitte Einer auf was ist "Gäsbock"


----------



## Tobilas (4. Mai 2009)

guckst du hier: http://www.gäsbockbiker.de


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Mai 2009)

@ Patrik - SONNTAGSTOUR

Mit 3:45 h Fahrtzeit und 47 km eine richtig schöne Sonntagstour im Von-der-Heydter-Wald. Vorallem die Einkehr im Kreuzberghaus war nach meinem Geschmack 

Danke!

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Mai 2009)

MITTWOCH-TOUR

Wer ist am Mittwoch früher am Start als 19 Uhr?

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (4. Mai 2009)

...am Mi regnet es leider! Ich bin wohl Do unterwegs.

Wenn es doch trocken bleiben sollte könnte ich 
ab 17:00 Uhr. Die "Rapsodie" ab 19:00 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rocky65 (4. Mai 2009)

Wer von Euch fährt denn in Lambrecht mit??

Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil,kann Jemand was dazu sagen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Mai 2009)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Wer von Euch fährt denn in Lambrecht mit??
> 
> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil,kann Jemand was dazu sagen.
> 
> ...



Ich, 

Strecke ist super, Trailanteil, sehr hoch. 

Das lohnt sich mit Sicherheit.


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Mai 2009)

ANREGUNG

für die MTB-Profis!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Mai 2009)

geiles video. ich suche grade verzweifelt ein paar informationen zu dem kerl, aber da es ca. 100.000 blogs gibt, die nur das video verlinken und schreiben wie geil das doch is, gestaltet sich das etwas schwierig^^


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Mai 2009)

So Mädels, 

da ich am Sonntag mit Theo, Greta und Dämon alleine in den dunklen Pfälzer Wald fahren musste, mache ich Euch mal mit folgenden Bildern schön die Nase lang. 

Tour-Info Kurzversion: 
- CTF Bad Bergzabern (werde ich nie mehr verapssen)
- Wahnsinns Strecke
- Super Trials (Adrenalin pur)
- auf den ersten 17 km 800 hm (25 km 1000 hm, gesamt 50km 1550 hm)
- perfekt ausgeschildert
- große Spagetti mit Beilage für nur 4,-- Euro
- heiße Duschen
- ca. 240 Starter
- perfektes Wetter

Super, das es solch super Veranstaltungen gibt. 
------

Zur Erinnerung, Samstag 09.05. ist der Gäsbockmarathon
wer ähnliches erleben will, hat also noch eine Chance...


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Mai 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> geiles video. ich suche grade verzweifelt ein paar informationen zu dem kerl, aber da es ca. 100.000 blogs gibt, die nur das video verlinken und schreiben wie geil das doch is, gestaltet sich das etwas schwierig^^




Dank Tante Google ;-)

http://www.dannymacaskill.co.uk/biography.php

aber vll kennst du die Seite schon... (englischkenntnisse wären nicht schlecht   )


und hier:
http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/riders.php?rider=3


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2009)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Wer von Euch fährt denn in Lambrecht mit??
> 
> Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil,kann Jemand was dazu sagen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei, so geile Trail´s lass ich mir nicht entgehen.
@Markus, was macht dein Knie?
Kannst du Samstag starten?
Wenn einer bei dir im Auto abspringt sage mir bescheid, ich fahre dann mit.


----------



## patbald (6. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> MITTWOCH-TOUR
> 
> Wer ist am Mittwoch früher am Start als 19 Uhr?
> 
> vg Lilli


Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr am Bahnhof, wer kommt alles ?


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei, vorher sollte es aber auch nicht in großen Mengen geregnet haben.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (6. Mai 2009)

...bin da!


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Mai 2009)

CTF SPICHERN

Habe gelesen dass einige von euch dabei sind, nur sehr früh. Ich werde erst gegen 09:30 Uhr einrollen. Aber vielleicht sehe ich euch ja gegen Ende, ich will die 50er fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Also, nach der Tour noch etwas Essen und Trinken, dann sehen wir uns.

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Mai 2009)

Kommt Ihr heute um 19:00 am Sportplatz vorbei?


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> CTF SPICHERN
> 
> Habe gelesen dass einige von euch dabei sind, nur sehr früh. Ich werde erst gegen 09:30 Uhr einrollen. Aber vielleicht sehe ich euch ja gegen Ende, ich will die 50er fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Also, nach der Tour noch etwas Essen und Trinken, dann sehen wir uns.
> 
> vg Lilli



Hi Lilli, wenn Ihr erst um 9:30 auf die 50er geht, dann bekommt Ihr im Ziel nur noch die Reste zu Essen. Aus meiner Erfahrung empfehle ich einen frühere Startzeit, so 8:30.


----------



## michael.sc (7. Mai 2009)

@zeitweiser:
...wir sind gestern Abend nur ne kleine Runde in Richtung "Unheimlicher
Wald" gefahren (neue Trails erkunden u.a. eine heavy Downhillstrecke
bei VdH) weil wir anschließend im Städle noch ein paar Weizen "pflücken" mussten.

Gruß
Michael

Für Sa ist auf besonderen Wunsch *Spicheren Teil 2* angesagt
(natürlich mit den schönen Trails vorab). Freigang bis
19:00 Uhr beantragen!


----------



## patbald (8. Mai 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> weil wir anschließend im Städle noch ein paar Weizen "pflücken" mussten.


Michael.SC, was heisst hier pflücken mussten ?
Du warst doch freiwillig mit, oder ?
War doch ein schöner Auskehrschwung nach unseren Abflügen im urigen Urwald


----------



## michael.sc (8. Mai 2009)

@patbald:
...freiwillig gezwungen! 


Treffpunkt Sa 14:00 Uhr (Vorschlag):
Für unsere Sa- Tour hab ich noch ein paar neue Trails bei
Etzing und Spicheren ausgemacht.
Ich denke die Tour wird wieder so 70 Km lang werden.
(Morgen ist ruhiges gemütliches Tempo angesagt). 
Also heute Ruhetag und für morgen die Körner sparen. 

...also bis dahin und bestellt schon mal die Sonne

Michael

@leeqwar: wie schauts aus, bist Du dabei?

@Biker: wer sonst noch mitfahren möchte ist gern gesehen!
Auf dem Weg nach Güdingen kann noch ein Treffpunkt
ausgemacht werden.


----------



## c1deli (8. Mai 2009)

hi ihr wildelilli-bande!

bei so ner netten einladung wuerd ich doch glatt mal um mitfahrgelegenheit anfragen. stichwort "70km" laesst zwar meine mundwinkel etwas sinken, "gemuetlich" aber auch wieder ansteigen. sollte schon klappen, 'werd mir muehe geben!

schoene gruesse, de c1deli aus aldekessel!

ps: welche strecke rauscht ihr denn nach guedingen? macht mal nen vorschlag fuern treffpunkt, zb schleuse burbach?!

ps2, @wildelilli: na, hat man dir am mittwoch den faconschnitt wieder zurechtgerueckt? evtuelle reklamationen kann ich regeln!


----------



## michael.sc (8. Mai 2009)

@c1deli:
Vorschlag Treffpunkt: Schleuse Burbach +- 14:30 Uhr

@K-V-Biker-Truppe: Wer ist morgen noch am Start?

Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Tour hier im Forum
bis spätestens 13:30 Uhr abgesagt. Bei evtl. Reifenpannen
können wir uns etwas verspäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Mai 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @c1deli:
> Vorschlag Treffpunkt: Schleuse Burbach +- 14:30 Uhr
> 
> @K-V-Biker-Truppe: Wer ist morgen noch am Start?
> ...



Hi, habe ein Visum für die Pfalz und so starte ich morgen beim Gäsbock Marathon. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## michael.sc (9. Mai 2009)

Spicheren Tour findet statt!
14:00 Uhr Aldi, 14:30 Uhr Schleuse Burbach
15:00 Uhr P am Fesenpfad (Serpentinen).

Kleine Runde mit Lilli 
Große Runde mit mir

Gruß
Michael

@Süßblutbiker: 
Denkt an Mückenschutz fürs Tal
der "schreienden Lämmer"


----------



## patbald (10. Mai 2009)

Anbei der Link der gestrigen Bilder am Felsenweg und um Spichern.
Gut geplant die Tour, die 1000 hm wurden knapp überschritten.
Hat echt Laune gebracht, die Downhillstrecke nehmen wir das nächste Mal vielleicht von oben nach unten 

http://picasaweb.google.de/PatrickBaldes/SpichernTrails?feat=directlink


----------



## michael.sc (10. Mai 2009)

CTF Spicheren nä WE klappt doch! 

@zeitweiser + MW:
Wie sieht die Anfahrt aus und wann starten
wir in Spicheren?


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Mai 2009)

Start: 8:30
Anreise mem audo


----------



## michael.sc (10. Mai 2009)

...mem audo? Das is doch ned dei ernschd.
Mir fahre mit demm Bike dort hinn. Mol gugge was
unser Dräldogdor aus aldedibbe mennd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Mai 2009)

VIDEO DER HOCHWALDTOUR MIT BIKE-AID UND DÄMON

http://picasaweb.google.de/wildelil...key=Gv1sRgCLfg2e_GzNLKsQE#5334230743825278738

Das Video der Helmkamera wurde von über 2 GigaByte auf unter 100 MegaByte gekürzt!

Viel Spaß 

Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Mai 2009)

SAMSTAG-TOUR SPICHERN

Es war eine richtig spannende Tour, ich kam mir vor wie im Urlaub, so schön kann unser Saarland und die Nachbarregion sein.

Vielen Dank an Michael und Patrik!! 

Die Bilder sind auch klasse, aber das Panzerfoto hat unser "Leihfotograf" leider nicht hinbekommen ;-(


----------



## michael.sc (12. Mai 2009)

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch:*
Wer ist morgen Abend noch am Start?
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Mai 2009)

sorry, daß ich mich hier einfach mal einklinke! hätte aber eine frage bezüglich der spicheren tour: und zwar sind wir am montag auch mal wieder die felsenpfade in alle richtungen gefahren und haben dann sinnvolle ergänzungen richtung frankreich gesucht. ab gasthaus woll waren wir aber dann eher ratlos und sind nur per zufall nach etwas kreuz und quer auf eine recht gepflegte "downhill-anlage" gestoßen, die uns dann bei stiring-wendel wieder ausgespuckt hat. sind dann erstmal straße richtung sb zurück und bei alsting wieder in den wald, wo wir aber auch mehr rumgeirrt sind, als das wir gewusst hätten, wo die reise hinführt. hat aber soweit sehr interessant ausgesehen und lust auf mehr gemacht. da wäre mir doch sehr an einer sinnvollen vernetzung gelegen.
lange rede, kurzer sinn: wäre sehr dankbar euch mal begleiten zu dürfen, wenn ihr wieder ne spicheren tour plant. mein "hometrail-streckennetz" beschränkt sich noch zu sehr auf die gegend schwarzenberg, rentrisch, stiefel - muß ausgebaut werden!

gruß
tim


----------



## michael.sc (12. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem, gerne doch!
...oder einfach am So die CTF-Spicheren mitfahren!
Die binden die besten Trails um Spicheren in
Ihre CTF mit ein...und die Trails da oben sind
richtig genial.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (12. Mai 2009)

MITWOCH 18 UHR!

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

vg Lilli


----------



## c1deli (13. Mai 2009)

hi,
ich versuchs auch mal wieder.
gasthaus mueller? mitte an da haubtstross? dann 18 uhre!

de c1deli von ak


----------



## michael.sc (13. Mai 2009)

...an der Hauptstraße, in unmittelbarer Nähe vom alten Bahnhof
(jetzt Kulturbahnhof). 
Wenn es regnen sollte fahren wir nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Mai 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...an der Hauptstraße, in unmittelbarer Nähe vom alten Bahnhof
> (jetzt Kulturbahnhof).
> Wenn es regnen sollte fahren wir nicht.
> 
> ...



Es wird nicht regnen !! BASTA...


----------



## michael.sc (13. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich!!! Ich bin auf Entzug!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (13. Mai 2009)

@MW: Wie schauts bei Dir aus? Zeitweiser hat ja heute kein Programm 
aufgelegt. 18:00 Uhr bei den "Kleinen"?


----------



## wilde.lilli (13. Mai 2009)

Wieso "Kleinen"?


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Mai 2009)

Die Kleinen haben heute aber wieder mächtig ausgeholt.
Bis zur Uni haben wurde der Trailbogen gespannt und so manche neue Entdeckung eingescannt.
Zum Schluß war es doch knapp ohne Licht.


----------



## michael.sc (14. Mai 2009)

...muss in nächster Zeit mal wieder öfters in Richtung
Uni fahren...auch die Wälder um den Brennenden Berg
haben viele schöne Trails zu bieten. Muss nur mal 
schauen ob ich sie noch finde. Eine weitere Anfahrtspassage
über Lydia und Hirschbach kenne ich noch. 

...also ein Notfallprogramm für den Samstagstreff liegt vor! 

@zeitweiser: auch bei den "Kleinen" (@Lilli:"Kleinen" ist auf 
den Freigang bezogen) kann es spannend werden. Zwar
keine "Rapsodie" oder "Brennesselkur" dafür mal "Unterholz-
wandern"


----------



## c1deli (14. Mai 2009)

ein problem mehr fuer die koellertal-fahrer:
dem alten c1deli hats gefallen gestern und so war der bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dabei. 
dank' fuer die nette aufnahme und die vielen neuen trails, man lernt doch immer wieder was dazu 
gruss!


----------



## michael.sc (15. Mai 2009)

*Samstagstreff (14:00 Uhr am ALDI):*
Wegen der CTF am So, 17.05.2009 findet am Samstag *kein Treffpunkt* statt. 
Der überwiegende Teil der "Lilli- Bande" wird am So in Spicheren starten.
Startzeit der Gruppe vor Ort ist um 08:30 Uhr.
Die Anfahrt nach Spicheren mit dem Bike (für die "Kilometerfresser") startet
um 07:15 Uhr (Treffpunkt: So, 07:15 Uhr, Püttlingen, Parkplatz "Alter Bahnhof", 
Anfahrtstrecke ca. 17 Körner). 
Rückfahrt nach Absprache.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2009)

*Tourvorschlag für nächsten Samstag:*
Natürlich Trails der gestrigen CTF. Anfahrt Kö, Pü, Luisenthal
Schöneck, Stiring. Dort Einstieg in die Trails (an der 
Autobahnunterführung) Richtung 1. Verplegungsstelle. 
Dann weiter Richtung 2. Verpflegung und Ausstieg
aus der Strecke bei der Überquerung der Straße
Alsting- Spicheren. Straße Richtung Spicheren und
Einstieg in die Trails wieder beim Start der CTF.
Trails bis zur Autobahnunterführung
(incl. Downhillstrecke). Rückrollen nach Kö. 

Fahrzeit: 14:00-19:00 Uhr
Streckenlänge: +- 70,495 Km 

Gruß
Michael

Was meint Ihr?

@zeitweiser + MW: Ein ortskundiger Trailexperte sollte noch
mitfahren.


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2009)

...so hab die Runde mal ausgemessen.
Mit Einstieg wie vor beschrieben gehts bis zur 2. Verpflegung
(incl. 2x Bachquerungen und "Teufelsbrücke" ). Von dort
durchs Tal bis Spicheren und weiter über die Anfangstrails
(die Downhill runter) bis zur Autobahn. Abfahrt nach Kö.
Nach Google ca. 68 Km zzgl. Topo 2 Km.



Für Samstag also machbar (incl. großer Körnerbox).

Wenn es zeitlich eng wird können wir oben in Spichern abkürzen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (19. Mai 2009)

Wer ist am Donnerstagmorgen (21.05.) unterwegs? Oder auf der CTF in Niederlinxweiler?

Suche noch Mitfahrer, denn am Mittwochabend habe ich keine Zeit. Falls jemand Lust und Laune hat so gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr am Donnerstag zu starten, wäre das super. Ab Püttlingen?

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (19. Mai 2009)

will endlich mal mit der chefin fahrn!
bin dabei 
de deli aus ak


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2009)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch am Start in Niederlinxweiler, so zwischen 9.00 Uhr und 10.00 Uhr.

Christian


----------



## michael.sc (20. Mai 2009)

...ich geh heute Abend mal auf Trailerkundung in Richtung Gersweiler, Schoeneck 
(Sandgrube; dort soll es tolle Trails geben) und such mal einen schönen Rückweg 
über Vieille Verrerie. Bin um 18:00 Uhr am "Gasthus Müller".
Morgen früh werde ich mal wieder für 3 Stündchen auf den Rennbock steigen.


----------



## patbald (20. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wer ist am Donnerstagmorgen (21.05.) unterwegs? Oder auf der CTF in Niederlinxweiler?
> 
> Suche noch Mitfahrer, denn am Mittwochabend habe ich keine Zeit. Falls jemand Lust und Laune hat so gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr am Donnerstag zu starten, wäre das super. Ab Püttlingen?
> 
> vg Lilli


Hi Lilli,

ich bin dabei, Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr, ist das ok?
Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Patrik!

OK! 10 Uhr vor dem Aldi, freue mich auf eine Runde.

Bis morgen DONNERSTAG - VATERTAG ;-)


----------



## patbald (20. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi Patrik!
> 
> OK! 10 Uhr vor dem Aldi, freue mich auf eine Runde.
> 
> Bis morgen DONNERSTAG - VATERTAG ;-)



Prima, bin um 10.00 Uhr am Start und freue mich auf eine
schöne Runde.
Wo soll es denn hin gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (20. Mai 2009)

Falls ihr uns mitnehmt ? kommen Greta und ich auch vorbei.Wohin und wie lange soll es gehn ?

Güsse Theo


----------



## patbald (21. Mai 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Falls ihr uns mitnehmt ? kommen Greta und ich auch vorbei.Wohin und wie lange soll es gehn ?
> 
> Güsse Theo



Klar doch, freue mich, Euch wieder zu sehen.
Bis nachher.
Ein Ziel haben wir noch nicht definiert, schlage vor Richtung Warndt oder Richtung Urwald.


----------



## wilde.lilli (22. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Es war gestern eine geniale Runde dank Patrik und Theo!!!  Keine Schikane wurde ausgelassen.

Der Singletrailanteil wird immer höher und mit "Einkehrschwung" eine gelungene Tour.

DANKE 

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich starte heute schon um 12.00 Uhr, da ich spätestens gegen 17.00 Uhr zurück seinmuss.
Wenn noch jemand zu dieser frühn Stunde mitkommen möchte, kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. Mai 2009)

12 Uhr würde auch gehen bei mir.

Nur 5 Stunden müssen nicht unbedingt sein. Morgen will ich sehrwahrscheinlich in IGB die CTF starten.

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (23. Mai 2009)

Treffpunkt um 11.55 Uhr am Bahnhof, Helmur K. stößt am Kloster dazu.


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. Mai 2009)

Bin heute nicht am Start!

Fahre morgen in Porcelette, die VTT

vg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Fußhupen, 

was is mit heute Abend, 18:00 jemand am Start ??

Bin schon ganz nervös.....


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Mai 2009)

Hi!
War um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald, war aber keiner da. Bin alleine gefahren, war stinklangweilig


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Mai 2009)

Wer ist morgen, Samstag den 30.05. für eine kleine Runde am Treff? 14 - ca. 17 Uhr?

Nächsten Samstag (6.6.) ist keine CTF und kein Marathon, aber es gibt eine große Rund mit Thomm. Nähers hier von Thomm, demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi!
> War um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald, war aber keiner da. Bin alleine gefahren, war stinklangweilig


Hi Lilli
Wenn wir Mittwochs fahren steht es immer im Forum


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi!
> War um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald, war aber keiner da. Bin alleine gefahren, war stinklangweilig


Da kann ich ja lange um 18:00 am Bahnhof warten.


----------



## patbald (30. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen, Samstag den 30.05. für eine kleine Runde am Treff? 14 - ca. 17 Uhr?
> 
> Nächsten Samstag (6.6.) ist keine CTF und kein Marathon, aber es gibt eine große Rund mit Thomm. Nähers hier von Thomm, demnächst.



Ich bin am Start, Helmut K. kommt ebenfalls.


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Mai 2009)

OK!

Dann habt Ihr etwas zu lachen. Fahre nämlich testweise mit Klickis, und werde des Öfteren umfallen!


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Mai 2009)

Fahrt bitte über die Halde HRH .Geht wieder.
Ich kann heut nit


----------



## patbald (30. Mai 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Dann habt Ihr etwas zu lachen. Fahre nämlich testweise mit Klickis, und werde des Öfteren umfallen!



Ich bringe ein Paar Stützräder mit


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Mai 2009)

Sooo hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet 
Jetzt sind keine Geheimnisse mehr sicher ;p


MfG Manu


----------



## patbald (31. Mai 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Sooo hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet
> Jetzt sind keine Geheimnisse mehr sicher ;p
> 
> 
> MfG Manu


 
Gut so, und was machn Deine Wunden?


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Mai 2009)

Die Wunden von gestern wurden promt von neuen überdeckt ....

Hatte heute auf einem Trailstück nen doppelten (!) Platten 
Frag bitte nicht wie ich das geschafft habe .

Naja, das man mit zwei von zwei platten Reifen noch ne "super Kontrolle" hat brauch ich wohl nicht weiter zu erklären  .

Iss aber Gott sei Dank nochmal gut gegangen.

Mal schauen, ob Ich dann morgen heil zum Sportplatz komme .... 

Bis danne ! 
MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Die Köllervalley-Biker wollen am Samstag den 06.06.09 den *Hoxberg* erklimmen.

Geplante Tour:4-5 Stunden 60-70 km 1200 hm.
Abfahrt 14:00 am Treffpunkt ALDI in Köllerbach.
Schwarzenholz-Obersalbach-Reisbach-Hoxberg-Kaltensteinpfad-hoch zum Gipfel-MotoCross Strecke Hoxberg -*Downhill nach Körprich*-Nalbach-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Elm-Püttlingen.
Ausklang dieser Tour bei einem kühlen Weizen und 
Roschdwurschd auf dem Sportanlage-Jungenwald !

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Tobilas (2. Juni 2009)

Aha, hört sich gut an. Werd mal sehn, ob das in meinen Samstags-Plan passt. Das besprechen wir am Donnerstag.
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: Die Downhill-Strecke ist mehr oder weniger gesperrt, seht selbst:


----------



## michael.sc (3. Juni 2009)

@Tom: Hört sich doch gut an !!! Bin am Start!
Heute abend werd ich Straße fahren.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. Juni 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Aha, hört sich gut an. Werd mal sehn, ob das in meinen Samstags-Plan passt. Das besprechen wir am Donnerstag.
> Gruß
> Roland
> P.S.: Die Downhill-Strecke ist mehr oder weniger gesperrt, seht selbst:


 
Moin Roland,
die Pacht hat eine Waldfee schon bezahlt  .

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## HardRock07 (3. Juni 2009)

Oje, da soll ich nach meinen Horrortagen mitfaheren ? 

Naja, "weil narben cool sind" werd ich's wohl wagen 


Bis Samstag !

MfG Manu


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Juni 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Naja, "weil narben cool sind" werd ich's wohl wagen



Aber erst ab 10 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal konkret:
10cm lang oder tief, am Stück oder in Teilstücken?


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Juni 2009)

Geschnitten und am Stück. 
Tiefe wäre mal interessant.


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Juni 2009)

Oh man, da hab Ich ja was losgetreten 

Ist eben immer blöde wenn sich die 12 Schraubpins einer Pedalenseite schön gemütlich ins Bein fressen ... --> dann gibts immer 


MfG Manu (der sich trotzdem auf morgen freut )


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Juni 2009)

SAMSTAGTOUR HOXBERG!

Leider entfällt für heute die Tour über den Hoxberg. Da die Trails über einige Holzbrücken geht, wäre es bei diesem Dauerregen zu gefährlich. Wir sind doch keine Weicheier 

Aber es wird bestimmt bei Gelegenheit wiederholt. 

vg von Lilli und Thomm





5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Köllervalley-Biker wollen am Samstag den 06.06.09 den *Hoxberg* erklimmen.
> 
> Geplante Tour:4-5 Stunden 60-70 km 1200 hm.
> ...


----------



## patbald (6. Juni 2009)

Ich werde nachher trotzdem am Aldi am Start sein, um eine Runde zu drehen.
Wer Lust hat, ist herzlich eingeladen, der Regen läßt nach, aber es wird keine XXL Tour, sondern ne lockere Runde.


----------



## patbald (6. Juni 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Ich werde nachher trotzdem am Aldi am Start sein, um eine Runde zu drehen.
> Wer Lust hat, ist herzlich eingeladen, der Regen läßt nach, aber es wird keine XXL Tour, sondern ne lockere Runde.


 
Korrektur: Treffpunkt heute erst um 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## michael.sc (6. Juni 2009)

...es hat jetzt aufgehört zu regnen. Bin um 15:00 Uhr am Aldi.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. Juni 2009)

Ich kumme heit nitt ,bei dem Wedda hon ich kain Bock.

Ich geh awer um 17:00 uf de Jungenwald ain bis zwo Weizen trinken für`n "guten Zweck".

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels.

Fahrt Ihr die Woche mal abends? Samstags hab ich ja leider keine Zeit. 

MfG 
Andy


----------



## patbald (7. Juni 2009)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels.
> 
> Fahrt Ihr die Woche mal abends? Samstags hab ich ja leider keine Zeit.
> 
> ...



Logo fahren wir diese Woche, schick mir mal Deine Handy Nummer, ich rufe Dich an und sage Dir Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cproett (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin am Wochenende zu Besuch in Riegelsberg. Würde gerne am Samstag mal mit fahren, findet eine Tour statt ?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Juni 2009)

Wer ist morgen in Siersburg am Start?


----------



## patbald (13. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre heute etwas fürher los und starte um 12.30 Uhr, ich fahre die CTF vom MW vor, hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Nach Siersburg schaffe ich es heute leider nicht.
Treffpunkt Bahnhof Püttlingen, gegenüber Gashaus Müller.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Mädels, 

Mittwoch 17.06. Vorfahrt vom ersten Teil der CTF. 

Treff: 18:00 Uhr Hermann Neuberger Halle VK.


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei mit Wichtelbesteck .


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht schließe ich mich auch mal an. (wenn ich es schaffe morgen pünktlich Feierabend zu machen...)
Wie viele KM wollt ihr denn fahren? und wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schließe ich mich auch mal an. (wenn ich es schaffe morgen pünktlich Feierabend zu machen...)
> Wie viele KM wollt ihr denn fahren? und wie schnell seit ihr denn unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß
> Patrick


Hi Patrick, 
gediegenes Tempo, ca. 30km mit ca. 600 hm aber ganz gemütlich. 
Wenn Zeit und Lust vorhanden, könne wir das ganze noch beliebig erweitern.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich ganz gut an  Werd versuchen, dass ich das morgen einrichten kann. 18 Uhr ist zwar etwas knapp - aber machar.
melde mich morgen wieder und sag definitiv zu bzw. ab wenns nicht klappen sollte....


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. Juni 2009)

ich muss leider absagen - schaffe es heute doch nicht :-(
schließe mich euch aber gerne ein anderes Mal an.

bis dahin viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepe2 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre mit!

Bis später. 
Johannes


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Juni 2009)

Soo bin nomo dahemm... waren nur 93km habe die 100 nicht mehr geschafft  Theo hat zu viel abgekürzt.


----------



## Tobilas (17. Juni 2009)

@Dämon: ab auf die Roll 
Jede Menge Leute am Start heute, super !!! 
Ich bin sicher, die CTF Völklingen wir mal wieder ne tolle Tour für alle, die RICHTIG Biken wollen.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2009)

So, bin auch daheim, hab mir mit Puremalt noch gleich den 2. Teil angesehen. Rollte ganz gut heute, Strecke ist schön abgetrocknet.     

Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, war eine schöne Gruppe.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt auch daheim
Göttelborn müssen wir auch mal wieder machen


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. Juni 2009)

Ich war zwar nur kurz dabei, aber was ich gesehen habe war einfach genial, großer Trailanteil - wunderbar. Freue mich schon auf die ganze CTF - danke Markus! Außerdem - in so netter Gruppe macht es noch mehr Spaß zu radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patbald (20. Juni 2009)

Heute Start um 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt ALDI Köllerbach.
Schlage nochmals eine Vorfahrt der CTF Völklingen vor.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Juni 2009)

hmmm, da könntw ich eigentlich mal mitkommen. Wie lange willst du denn fahren???

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## patbald (20. Juni 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> hmmm, da könntw ich eigentlich mal mitkommen. Wie lange willst du denn fahren???
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Patrick



Ich schätze mal ca 3 Stunden


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Juni 2009)

na dann komm ich mal mit. bin also um 14 Uhr am Aldi


----------



## patbald (20. Juni 2009)

ok, bis später


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. Juni 2009)

Wer ist morgen von den Köllervalleybikern in VK?

vg Lilli


----------



## patbald (23. Juni 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen von den Köllervalleybikern in VK?
> 
> vg Lilli



Ich kann morgen leider nicht, wir haben eine Abendveranstaltung in der Firma. Ich bin erst am Donnerstag wieder unterwegs.
Suche noch eine "nette Begleitung" für die Vorfahrt am Sonntag morgen 6.00 Uhr die 40er Strecke, wer hat Lust ?


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Juni 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen von den Köllervalleybikern in VK?
> 
> vg Lilli



Ich


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Juni 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich


 

Ich 

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (24. Juni 2009)

Fahre heute Abend die CTF- Vorfahrt mit MW mit. Treffpunkt in VK
(H.-N.- Halle) um 18:00 Uhr. Ab Pü am Parkplatz "Alter Bahnhof" 17:45 Uhr.

Wer Lust hat einfach zum "Alten Bahnhof" kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (26. Juni 2009)

*Ausfahrt heute (FR) um 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt auf dem P "Alter Bahnhof" in Püttlingen
(wenn es trocken ist).
Strecke: I. Teil CTF VK + evtl. Zugabe
Dauer: Max 3 Stunden (gemütliches Tempo).

Wer mitfahren möchte ist gern gesehen!


@MW: Natürlich mit kleinem Wichtelbesteck  (bis SO!)
@Tom Tom: 5 H- Tour ist zur Zeit zu viel für den alten Mann


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Juni 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Ausfahrt heute (FR) um 18:00 Uhr*
> Treffpunkt auf dem P "Alter Bahnhof" in Püttlingen
> (wenn es trocken ist).
> Strecke: I. Teil CTF VK + evtl. Zugabe
> ...


 

@ FÜR MICH ACH  !

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Juni 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Ausfahrt heute (FR) um 18:00 Uhr*
> Treffpunkt auf dem P "Alter Bahnhof" in Püttlingen
> (wenn es trocken ist).
> Strecke: I. Teil CTF VK + evtl. Zugabe
> ...



Hi, heute kann ich nicht, muss noch die restlichen Schilder fertig machen. 

CU, Sonntag...


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juni 2009)

Die Trails sind geputzt.
Heute werden Sie noch leicht gewässert, damit es nicht so staubt.
Auf geht´s nach Völklingen.


----------



## michael.sc (27. Juni 2009)

...bin heute nicht am Start!

Starte morgen bei der CTF in VK.
Die 40er und 65 er- Strecke sind
richtig genial (hoher Singletrail- Anteil).


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Juni 2009)

Nachhohltermin der Bike Tour vom 06.06.09

Hallo,
Die Köllervalley-Biker wollen am Samstag den *04.07.09* den *Hoxberg* erklimmen.

Geplante Tour:4 Stunden 50-60 km 1000 hm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Abfahrt 14:00 am Treffpunkt ALDI in Köllerbach.

Schwarzenholz-Obersalbach-Reisbach-Hoxberg-Kaltensteinpfad-hoch zum Gipfel-MotoCross Strecke Hoxberg -*Downhill nach Körprich*-Nalbach-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Elm-Püttlingen.
Ausklang dieser Tour bei einem kühlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weizen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  auf dem Sportanlage-Jungenwald !


LG
Lilli + 5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (30. Juni 2009)

...bin dabei!


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2009)

Hört sich ja mal gut an, mal sehen ob ich frei bekomme


----------



## c1deli (1. Juli 2009)

hi,
geht heut was? wenn ja-wann und wo? wuerd mich gern mal wieder ne runde dranhaengen 
de joergi aus ak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
heute Abend trifft sich eine größere Gruppe um 19:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Jungenwald zu einer 
Haldenrunde (Göttelborn, Lydia usw). Wie ich unseren CTF-Orga Chef kenne wird es eine Runde bis 
jenseits der 23:00 Uhr geben (also mit Funzel).
Werde wohl mitfahren wenn es nicht gerade gewittert.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## puremalt (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,
krieg meinen Akku nicht geladen (S*****Eigenbau). Habe also nur Notlampe. Markus, steht dein Angebot für den Zweitlampenverleih noch?


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Juli 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi,
> krieg meinen Akku nicht geladen (S*****Eigenbau). Habe also nur Notlampe. Markus, steht dein Angebot für den Zweitlampenverleih noch?



Ja, dann lad ich mal die Akkus.


----------



## michael.sc (1. Juli 2009)

...werde mich heute Abend schon um 18:00 Uhr mit Patrick am P 
"Gasthaus Müller" in Pü treffen. Wir fahren dann ne kleine Runde 
und kommen um 19:00 Uhr hoch zum Sportplatz. Auf der Haldenrunde 
werden wir uns aber dann irgendwo zwichen Neunkirchen und Spiesen  
ausklinken um noch im hellen wieder in Pü zu sein. 

Gruß
Michael

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...werde mich heute Abend schon um 18:00 Uhr mit Patrick am P
> "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü treffen. Wir fahren dann ne kleine Runde
> und kommen um 19:00 Uhr hoch zum Sportplatz. Auf der Haldenrunde
> werden wir uns aber dann irgendwo zwichen Neunkirchen und Spiesen
> ...



Sorry, kann erst ab 19:00 - heute wird es erst um 23:00 dunkel.


----------



## michael.sc (1. Juli 2009)

...bis 19:00 Uhr am Sportplatz! Ich dachte um 23:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (1. Juli 2009)

Dahemm!
Auf die Saarbahn hätte ich noch 19 min warten müssen und es hat sich so schön gerollt....

Hat Spass gemacht Leute. Meine erste Sommer-Nacht-Fahrt. Gerne wieder.


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Juli 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Dahemm!
> Auf die Saarbahn hätte ich noch 19 min warten müssen und es hat sich so schön gerollt....
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht Leute. Meine erste Sommer-Nacht-Fahrt. Gerne wieder.


bin aach dahemm


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juli 2009)

war ein wenig kurz
aber sonst


----------



## HardRock07 (2. Juli 2009)

Am Samstag hoxberg.

Ich bete schon mal, das der Arbeitgeber gnädig ist 
Werd Euch aber nochmal bescheid geben.


MfG Manu


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Juli 2009)

Freue mich auch auf Samstag und bestelle schon mal schönes Wetter.

vg Lilli


----------



## HardRock07 (2. Juli 2009)

Mist, beten hat nüscht gebracht.
Müsst leider ohne mich starten 


MfG Manu, der an euch denken wird


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juli 2009)

Arme Sau, beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## Tobilas (4. Juli 2009)

Werde heute mittag auch aflaufen aufm [email protected]: schick mir mal deine Handy-Nr.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## HardRock07 (4. Juli 2009)

Und wie wars ? 
Habt ihr euch so verausgabt, das ihr nimmer Bericht erstatten könnt  ?


MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (5. Juli 2009)

...war gestern ne Klasse Tour! Die Pädscha zum
Schluss im Pachtener Wald ein wahres Gedicht...richtig
genial zum Durchballern.
Ich hatte zum Schluss 80 Km, ca. 1000 Hm, 18er Schnitt
auf der Uhr.

@Tobilas: Dein Lieblingstrail werd ich mir morgen nochmal
genehmigen...und die eine Passage ist dann fällig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Juli 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, trotz großer Hitze war es in den spannenden Trails richtig gut. Aber ohne Wasser-Tanken am Friedhof wäre ich nicht Nachhause gekommen.

Vielen Dank Jungs!


----------



## michael.sc (7. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch-Tour:
Treffpunkt bei trockenem Wetter um 18:00 Uhr am P "Gasthaus Müller"
Tourvorschlag: Schöne Trails im Aschbachtal bei Gersweiler und 
Schöneck.
Tourlänge: max. 3 h (also ohne Funzel).
Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## Heggebangadd (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hab am Mittwoch noch nen Termin bei "Zeitweiser" in Püttlingen. 
Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren.
Bin allerdings (noch) nicht der Schnellste.
Aschbachtal gefällt mir! Wüsste da auch noch was Richtung Krughütte/Petite Rosselle...


----------



## c1deli (7. Juli 2009)

oh!
hoert sich verlockend an, aschbachtal! und so nah!
bringe wahrscheinlich noch nen blumenmann (hä?.. aufloesung dann morgen!) und nen teil meines nachwuchses mit 
frei mich schunn druff,
de c1deli aus ak


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Mittwoch-Tour:
> Treffpunkt bei trockenem Wetter um 18:00 Uhr am P "Gasthaus Müller"
> Tourvorschlag: Schöne Trails im Aschbachtal bei Gersweiler und
> Schöneck.
> ...



Ich will mit. Hoffe das klappt mit dem frühen Ausgang. 
Nehme die Wilma auf die Stange, die kann mir dann den Heimweg zeigen. 

Ah, ich kenne da noch ein Trail.....    Soll es wirklich bei 3 Stunden bleiben?


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das Wetter passt heute Abend. 
Werde gegen 17:00 Uhr nochmal was reinschreiben.
Für die AK- Fraktion: Einstiegspunkt an der Brücke
Luisenthal um 18:30 Uhr!
Voraussichtliche Strecke: Pü- Aschbachtal (mit kleinen
Trails), Schöneck (der kleine "Bikepark" auf der Kipp) über
Trails zum Wasserturm nach Vieille Verrerie (P R) + evtl.
Trails des "Wildsaumarathons" (Umgebung Geislautern).

@MW: Wollte im hellen zu Hause sein sonst wartet
wieder das Nudelholz wie letzte Woche


----------



## patbald (8. Juli 2009)

wenn ich zeitig zu Hause bin, komme ich mit.


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

...dann ab uff die Schaff!


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter passt heute Abend.
> Werde gegen 17:00 Uhr nochmal was reinschreiben.
> Für die AK- Fraktion: Einstiegspunkt an der Brücke
> Luisenthal um 18:30 Uhr!
> ...



Du meinst sicher 17:30 Brücke Luisenthal. 

Wie Nudelholz, super wenn Deine Frau so spät noch Spagetti für Dich kocht. Ich werde nicht so verwöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

@MW: Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr, Brücke: *18:30* Uhr. Um 17:00 Uhr werde ich für mich 
entscheden ob ich heute überhaupt fahre. Zur Zeit regnet es in SB wieder kräftig.


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @MW: Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr, Brücke: *18:30* Uhr. Um 17:00 Uhr werde ich für mich
> entscheden ob ich heute überhaupt fahre. Zur Zeit regnet es in SB wieder kräftig.



OK...
wenn, dann komme ich zum Treff...... auch wenn es ein wenig regnet. Nur bei Dauerpisse  bleib ich liegen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. Juli 2009)

Weiss noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ich nicht punkt 18:30 an der Luisenthaler Brücke (Linke Saarseite) bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

...so bis nachher dann.


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juli 2009)

...dehemm unn widder sauwer!

Das war eine richtig geniale Runde heute Abend...und
die neuen "Heggebangadd- Trails" in F erste Wahl! 

Die nächste Sa-Tour steht damit eigentlich schon fest.


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...dehemm unn widder sauwer!
> 
> Das war eine richtig geniale Runde heute Abend...und
> die neuen "Heggebangadd- Trails" in F erste Wahl!
> ...



Jo, war echt super  und noch kurz vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause. 
Schade dass ich am Samstag nicht mit kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (9. Juli 2009)

Hat Spass gemacht! 
Hann awwa aweil erschdmol misse in die Bidd.
Meine Oberschenkel haben definitiv noch Trainingsbedarf...


----------



## michael.sc (9. Juli 2009)

Samstagstour:
Wer würde denn am Samstag mitfahren?
Tourenvorschlag: Trailorgie um Schöneck. 
Tourenlänge: ca. 60 KM, <1.000 Hm, ca. 4h (bis. 18:00 Uhr)
Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr Köllerbach "Aldi"
Besonderheiten: einige typische "Zeitweiser-Trails"  +
hoher Trailanteil.

Die Runde macht wirklich Laune!!!


----------



## c1deli (9. Juli 2009)

wer nicht dabei war hat:
was verpasst!  was die köllerbiker fuer geile trails auskramen, das war wiedermal total unglaublich. und das vor der haustuer....
ok, wir  haben ausgesehen wie die oberferkel nach dem jaehrlichen feier-schlammbad, das tat aber gar nix irgendeinen abbruch, hoechstens dem brause- oder bidd-ablauf
daten: 51km, 700hm, heim um 22.15uhr, los um 18.00
wir waren zu 5, 1 frollein dabei, am schluss 2 leutchen mit licht. im tann war die kurverei dann schon grenzwertig weil die sicht ziemlich duerftig wurde.
lehre: wenn ein gewisser MW  dabei ist, immer lampe dabei haben !!, egal was andere, zb m.sc, vorher mit ohne funzel ankuendigen 
wetter absolut top geworden, sehr viele tolle trails einfach in den sonneuntergang hinein. klare luft, tolle farben, nette mitfahrer..  so kann ein tag enden

bin mal gespannt, wie mancher trail am samstag bei licht aussieht...

c1deli aus ak

 ach ja noch ebbes: ein ueberblick von gestern: http://picasaweb.google.de/karlnapp45/Uberblicke#5356363193692879634


----------



## patbald (9. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstagstour:
> Wer würde denn am Samstag mitfahren?
> Tourenvorschlag: Trailorgie um Schöneck.
> Tourenlänge: ca. 60 KM, <1.000 Hm, ca. 4h (bis. 18:00 Uhr)
> ...



so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Juli 2009)

Hört sich ja wirklich gut an, da bin ich dabei!

vg Lilli



michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstagstour:
> Wer würde denn am Samstag mitfahren?
> Tourenvorschlag: Trailorgie um Schöneck.
> Tourenlänge: ca. 60 KM, <1.000 Hm, ca. 4h (bis. 18:00 Uhr)
> ...


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Juli 2009)

Bei der Begeisterung war die Schlammschlacht wohl Nebensache! Ich habe mich abschrecken lassen, dafür hatten wir die Halde für uns.

vg Lilli 



c1deli schrieb:


> wer nicht dabei war hat:
> was verpasst!  was die köllerbiker fuer geile trails auskramen, das war wiedermal total unglaublich. und das vor der haustuer....
> ok, wir  haben ausgesehen wie die oberferkel nach dem jaehrlichen feier-schlammbad, das tat aber gar nix irgendeinen abbruch, hoechstens dem brause- oder bidd-ablauf
> daten: 51km, 700hm, heim um 22.15uhr, los um 18.00
> ...


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juli 2009)

Trailnachwuchs iss immer gut.
Ich komm Samstag mit auf die Heggebangadd-Trails
Mit oder ohne Vorspiel


----------



## michael.sc (10. Juli 2009)

...nach soviel Zuspruch mach ich ganz einfach mal die Tour 
für Samstag fest.

Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr "Aldi Köllerbach"
Strecke: Trails um Schöneck
Länge: ca. 60 Km
Profil: <1.000 Hm
Tempo: gemütlich
Fahrzeit: ca. 4 h
Besonderheiten: Hoher Trailanteil 

Wer aus SB oder Umgebung mitfahren möchte kann gerne an
der Saarbrücke in Luisenthal miteinsteigen (ebenso hier Ausstieg
möglich). Wir rollen zw. 14:30 Uhr und 14:40 Uhr
dort vorbei.

...und zieht nicht unbedingt eure weißen Schuhe und Hosen an.


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Juli 2009)

Und Ich muss wieder arbeiten 



Trotzdem viel Spaß morgen beim "Fast-Moor-Bad" 

MfG Manu


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin heut ach do .

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (11. Juli 2009)

...und?...war doch eine ganz nette Runde heute.

@MW: hab die Strecke etwas modifiziert und noch mehr 
Trails eingebaut. Der abschließende unendliche Dämmertrail 
von Mi konnte man heute mit 40+ durchballern+ noch
einen abschließenden 3. Gersweiler Trail am Aschbachweiher) 

@zeitweiser: die Runde wär doch mal was für deinen Mittwochs-
Termin (z.B. Mi in acht Tagen, für die trailhungrige Oppener-, 
Nalbacher- und Saarwellinger Fraktion).


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinn
Hegge-Zeckebangadde Trailorgie.
Da kenn ich einige die hier nicht mehr aus dem Grinsen rausgekommen wären.


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinn
Hegge-Zeckebangadde Trailorgie.
Was der Traildoktor heute wieder auf dem Rezept hatte fällt eigentlich unter Doping. So sind wir dann auch zeitweise gefahren.


----------



## patbald (12. Juli 2009)

Ich kann einfach nur sagen : suuupergeniale Runde, wir sind gefahren wie unter Drogen und ich hatte teilweise nur noch den Tunnelblick -- einfach geil


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Juli 2009)

patbald schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nur sagen : suuupergeniale Runde, wir sind gefahren wie unter Drogen und ich hatte teilweise nur noch den Tunnelblick -- einfach geil


 
Tunnelblick/Tunnelblick/Tunnelblick

Ich ach---- einfach geil----ich hon mich gischda Aowend mol nohgemesst,bin nur noch 160 cm klänn, awwer sonscht ist alles I.O.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (12. Juli 2009)

Gott sei Dank 5 Schlüsselbein Tom!


----------



## patbald (12. Juli 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Tunnelblick/Tunnelblick/Tunnelblick
> 
> Ich ach---- einfach geil----ich hon mich gischda Aowend mol nohgemesst,bin nur noch 160 cm klänn, awwer sonscht ist alles I.O.
> 
> ...


 
und den krönenden Abschluss hast Du noch verpasst - die "Tunnelabfahrt" , ca 2,5 - 3 km lang, kostantes Gefälle ca. 2-3%, schmal und schlammig, vorne großes Blatt und nur Vollgas, asolut geil, ich habe alles mitgeschrieben und zeige Dir demnächst die Abfahrt.
Schade, dass unsere Chefin Koffer packen musste, hat echt was geniales verpasst.


----------



## puremalt (13. Juli 2009)

Liebe Köllervalleys,
könnt ihr mir nicht was von euch schicken?
zB die kleine Silberauto...
oder ein Datei mit die Track von die Tour in die Warndt, die ich malheureusement verpasst abe.

Merci


----------



## michael.sc (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Biker aus der Bindestrich-Region, 
Patrick hat die Tour aufgezeichnet...frag ihn mal an.
Ich werde bei gutem Wetter morgen Abend (Mi) ein
Teil der Runde nochmal fahren. Zwei umgestürzte
dickere Bäume sind da noch einzukerben um eine 
absolut perfekte Runde daraus zu machen (und beim 
"Scootertrail" ist noch ein Ast zu entfernen, ich denke 
jeweils 5 Minuten Zeitaufwand).
Ansonsten will ich in F noch Trails erkunden. Das sieht
bei unseren Nachbarn nämlich sehr verlockend aus.
Ich will so gegen 18:00 Uhr los (Treffpunkt P "Gasthaus Müller"
in Pü, Saarbrücke in Luisenthal dann so gegen 18;30 Uhr).
Kannst ja gerne mitfahren (aber mit Funzel wenn MW sich
noch meldet ).

Sonst noch jemand Lust?

Der abschließende "Tunneltrail" ist natürlich Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. Juli 2009)

Ei gudd ich kumm met


----------



## puremalt (14. Juli 2009)

"Bei gutem Wetter" komm ich auch (ab Luisenthal)

aber ohne Lampe, weil meine im Sommer anscheinend nicht funktionieren will


----------



## c1deli (14. Juli 2009)

wenn die schafferei mitspielt unns net raehnt, ich aa.
bin dann um 18.30 uff da brigg.
wer den track zu  
http://picasaweb.google.de/karlnapp45/Uberblicke#5356363193692879634

will, soll mir ne PN mit email schigge, dann haedde ma dass aach erledischt.

de deli aus ak


----------



## Tobilas (14. Juli 2009)

...ich meld mich ab in de Urlaub. Vill Spaß!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (14. Juli 2009)

...Heggebangadd hat mir für morgen noch ein paar Tipps
mit auf den Weg gegeben. 

@Heggebangadd: Gute Besserung!!! 

@tobilas: Schönen Urlaub! Gruß ans Taurus!

@MW: Wenn Du kommen solltest, kannst direkt
ne Funzel für puremalt neben Deine Wilma klemmen. 

@c1deli: Morgen Abend scheint die Sonne!!!

...ach so, ich nehm die Hellga mal mit.


----------



## Heggebangadd (14. Juli 2009)

Danke, viel Spass...und den "Heggebangadd-Trail" schön freifahren bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. Juli 2009)

@ heggebangadd: Gute Besserung 
Wir machen den Weg frei.
@Roland wenn du wieder heimkommst bist Du reif für die Heggebangadd-Trails


----------



## c1deli (15. Juli 2009)

c1deli muß für heute leider absagen- muß schaffe !!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Juli 2009)

mal sehen könnte es schaffen.


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Juli 2009)

War wieder ne Klasse Tour und immer wenn wir dort unterwegs sind gibts noch ein paar  zusätzliche Überraschungen
Auf jeden Fall hat die Lehre von MW "uff da Grub" zu was Wichtigem getaugt


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juli 2009)

...schöne Runde!!!

@Heggebangadd: und dank MW`s Oberarmpower
(und einer scharfen Axt) sind jetzt sämtliche Hindernisse
beseitigt .

...und die Mandelbacher Schlammspritzer kennen
ne neue Runde...oder etwa nicht alles gespeichert ?


----------



## puremalt (16. Juli 2009)

Nee nich gespeichert, zumindest nicht mit technischem Gerät. Und der körpereigene RAM lässt immer mehr nach.

War ja unvorbereitet wie ein blutiger Anfänger: keine Wasserflasche, kein Riegel, keine Lampe (danke MW), kein GPS, keine Motorsäge, dafür massenhaft sonstigen Ballast im Rucksack.

Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen und ich bin Mittwochs gerne öfters dabei.

Martin
MBTSS-Bot- und Kundschafter


----------



## Klinger (16. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre nächsten Mittwoch dann evtl auch dabei, mit GPS-Ausrüstung und Laterne, falls mich Herr puremalt mitnimmt und der Juli-Wettermix halbwegs trocken ist.


----------



## Heggebangadd (16. Juli 2009)

Danke! Vielleicht geh ich Sa. oder So. schon mal kurz "gugge, was na geschafft hann".
War heute schon wieder vorsichtig mit dem Rad zum einkaufen.


----------



## michael.sc (17. Juli 2009)

...und wer ist morgen noch mit am Start (14:00 Uhr) wenn das Wetter
einigermaßen mitspielt?
Wir können ja mal wieder ne Tour in Richtung "Stiefel" fahren (vielleicht
findet sich ja ein Mitfahrer der meine Traillücken im Uniwald
und um den Bartenberg ausgleichen kann).
Bis ca. 18:00-18:30 Uhr wäre dann Ausgang zu beantragen.


----------



## puremalt (17. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich komm nicht mit, aber da ich die Gegend in Openstreetmap pflege, wäre ich entzückt, wenn mir jemand danach den Track schickt, um die OSM-Lücken aufzufüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (18. Juli 2009)

...bin heute Mittag nicht am Start.
Es regnet mal wieder.


----------



## Tobilas (18. Juli 2009)

Scheiß-Wetter, hier isses heiß wie Hölle !!





Gruß
Roland


----------



## HardRock07 (18. Juli 2009)

Schick ma nen paar Quadratkilometer blauen Himmel ins Saarland  .
Hier wurschtelt sich das Wetter zur Zeit irgend nen Müll zusammen . 


Wo bist du da eigentlich ? sieht scheeeeee aus.


MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Juli 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Scheiß-Wetter, hier isses heiß wie Hölle !!
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



Danke für die Aufmunterte Worte, hier is es mal wieder richtig doll, nur nicht zum biken. 

Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juli 2009)

@Tobilas  noch so ein Bild und ich platz vor Neid 
              hast dir mal wieder die richtige Woche ausgesucht.


----------



## chris84 (19. Juli 2009)

@Roland: da isses bestimmt viel zu heiß zum Biken... da is mir der Regen hier aber doch viel lieber 

Gruß
Chris (der heut morgen ne dusche abbekommen hat, die sich gewaschen hat )


----------



## puremalt (20. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Roland: da isses bestimmt viel zu heiß zum Biken... da is mir der Regen hier aber doch viel lieber



Stimmt, da kann man ja gar keinen Schlamm spritzen. Nur trockener Staub in der Nase, Sonnenbrandgefahr, Schweiß, der in die Augen läuft.....Bin ich froh, dass ich da nicht bin


----------



## Klinger (20. Juli 2009)

...ganz zu schweigen von dem fürchterlichen (Bier-)Durst!!!
Das macht echt keine Laune bei so einer Hitze, oder?


----------



## Tobilas (20. Juli 2009)

Is echt scheibe hier 
..und die Füsse kriegste auch naß.....




Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (20. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!
S'rähnt jo gar ned.


----------



## Tobilas (20. Juli 2009)

also das Wasser war echt kalt !!!


----------



## michael.sc (21. Juli 2009)

Wer ist morgen Abend (Mi) bei gutem Wetter mit am Start?
Treffpunkt: 18:00 Uhr am P "Gasthaus Müller" in Pü.
Tourenvorschlag: Ur- bis Uniwald


----------



## puremalt (21. Juli 2009)

Ich täte mich wieder anschließen. Bräuchte auch diesmal kein Licht, weil ich mich ab Uni abseilen würde und dadurch die Verdunkelungsgefahr umginge.

Wenn ich nicht nach Pü käme, könnten wir einen Treff zwischen Ritterstrasse/Altenkessel/Burbach ausmachen?


----------



## Klinger (21. Juli 2009)

@puremalt: nimmst du mich mü nach Pü?


----------



## puremalt (21. Juli 2009)

Natü, aber nicht zü früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (21. Juli 2009)

Okü!


----------



## HardRock07 (21. Juli 2009)

Bläääääh 18 Uhr fängt morgen meine Schicht an 
Dann sehen wir uns wohl erst nach meinem Urlaub wieder.

Trotzdem viel Spaß morgen !

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juli 2009)

@puremalt: Treffpunkt zum Beispiel 18:45 Uhr "Von der Heydt" unten im Tal an der
großen Wegekreuzung...ich werde mich aber erst heute Abend 17:00 Uhr endgültig 
entscheiden ob ich fahr. Es sind ja wieder Gewitter gemeldet.

@MW + zeitweiser: Wie schauts heute Abend? Aligator ist auch mit am Start.


----------



## Klinger (22. Juli 2009)

@puremalt: da fahr ich dann über Kirschheck hin.
Start 18:00 reicht dann.
Ich machs auch wetterabhängig.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juli 2009)

[QUOTE

@MW + zeitweiser: Wie schauts heute Abend? Aligator ist auch mit am Start.[/QUOTE]
Meine Marta ist unpässlich;-)


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juli 2009)

...bis später!


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juli 2009)

...bin wieder zu Hause (22:10 Uhr Punktlandung)...und
die Weizenpause am Staden muss unbedingt wiederholt
werden.


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin wieder zu Hause (22:10 Uhr Punktlandung)...und
> die Weizenpause am Staden muss unbedingt wiederholt
> werden.



Vorallem die Weizenpause hört sich gut an!!

Bin am Samstag am Start, bist du dabei?

vg Lilli


----------



## Klinger (23. Juli 2009)

Da war aber nicht nur die Weizenpause gut:das Höhenprofil war auch nicht gerade platt!!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Leuts !

Ich meld mich mal für 4 Wochen ab 
Werde wieder mal zum "Flachlandradler", und das jetzt wo Ich doch mein neues Bergradl hab  .

Bis denn dann !


MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (24. Juli 2009)

Samstag-Tour:
Werde morgen Mittag 14:00 Uhr am Start sein. Hätte auch 
schon ne schöne Runde (mal wieder etwas aus der
Zauberkiste ) mit vielen Trails parat (Trails um die 
Halde Brefeld + neue Trails aus dem "Kaltnaggischer Wald"
und rund um Hirschbach).
Fahrzeit: ca. 4h 

@puremalt: Fleißig, fleißig! Hast die neuen Trails von Mittwoch bei 
"Openstreet-Map" schon eingegeben (sogar den neuen Zeitweiser/MW A1 Trail). 

@hardRock07: Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## wilde.lilli (24. Juli 2009)

Super!!

Wir werden dabei sein.


----------



## -rennradler- (24. Juli 2009)

Ob Ihr's glaubt oder nicht, ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. Juli 2009)

Und wie war es heute?

Gibt mal ne Info.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juli 2009)

lass die erst mal aus dem Biergarten hemmkumme


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juli 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom meinte 5 Sterne verdächtig.


----------



## michael.sc (28. Juli 2009)

Mittwochtour (29.07.2009):
"Rapsodie" auf gemähten Feldern. Treffpunkt *19:00 Uhr* Sportplatz
Jungenwald in Pü.
Guide: Zeitweiser
Dauer: etwas länger Freigang beantragen + Funzel mit XXL- Akku 
(es kann aber immer wieder zwischendurch individuell abgekürzt werden).


@zeitweiser: schau mal ob Du nicht zwischendurch einen Biergartentrail
mit einbauen kannst!


----------



## puremalt (28. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: schau mal ob Du nicht zwischendurch einen Biergartentrail
> mit einbauen kannst!



Da ist aber einer auf den Geschmack gekommen 


Ich muss morgen wahrscheinlich länger arbeiten.


----------



## Heggebangadd (28. Juli 2009)

GPS- Daten vom Sportplatz Jungenwald bitte (hab grad so ein uralt Etrex-Vista- GPS zum üben!...).
Werde auf jeden Fall mitfahren, da Zeitweiser und ich-was Trails angeht- wohl einen sehr ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben scheinen. Wenns zu heftig wird werde ich mich dann irgendwann absetzen. Die 2 Wochen Zwangspause haben doch einiges an Kondition gekostet!
Reichen 5 Stunden Akku (incl 45 Min Heimfahrt)? oder lieber 2 Akkus?

Freu mich schon wie sau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (28. Juli 2009)

...Du warst ja das letzte Mal bei Zeitweiser wegen der Lampe. Einfach 
noch 200 m weiter den Berg hoch dann bist Du schon da.
Ich denke der 5 Stunden Akku sollte reichen...um 22:00 Uhr wird es ja 
erst dunkel...aber bei dem Guide weiß man nie, vorallem er trainiert für 
Sa (SIS). Da kann es schon bis Sonnenaufgang gehn!


----------



## Heggebangadd (28. Juli 2009)

Ja,das find ich! Da war ich schonmal, als ich mich auf dem Weg zu "Zeitweiser" verfahren habe. Ging nicht auch die VK-CTF dort vorbei?


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Ja,das find ich! Da war ich schonmal, als ich mich auf dem Weg zu "Zeitweiser" verfahren habe. Ging nicht auch die VK-CTF dort vorbei?


ja genau da oben
CTF VK in verschärfter Form mit Rapsodie ohne Raps
@msc Weizenschwämme muss mal gucken wie das passt


----------



## puremalt (28. Juli 2009)

Hey, hab grade gesehen, dass der Treff um 19:00 ist, nicht um 18. (Ist auch wirklich klein geschrieben). Da könnt ich wohl doch. Aber mal wieder ohne Lampe. Habe meinen Akku mal checken lassen. Offenbar ist die Bratbeck-Schutzschaltung freckt.
Also bin ich wohl nur bis 22:00 dabei.


----------



## michael.sc (29. Juli 2009)

...oder frag doch einfach mal bei dem Herrn der Lampen an.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bring mal was mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (29. Juli 2009)

morje zusamme!
bin widda do!
war e bissje in de berje rumfahre. von mayrhofe/AUT noh borgo/ITA. war e suba scheenie tour gewaehn.
unn fuer all, die bei de bildcha vom herr tobilas ins schwitze kumm sinn hann ich hier noch ebbes zum abkuehle draangehaengt.
ich denk mol am samschda widda mitzufahre. fuer heit omend viel spass, denke dran: wenn MW debei=> akku lade!

gruss!
de deli aus AK


----------



## Heggebangadd (29. Juli 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


>




Do muss ma 'runnerfahre!!


----------



## puremalt (29. Juli 2009)

Das kenn ich doch....
Das ist das Pfunderer Joch, stimmt's? 

Dieses Bild ist von 2004. 




Musstet ihr euch auch Stufen in die Schneewand schlagen, um da runterzukommen?
Na prächtig, kommenden Sonntag steh ich noch mal da oben.

Und ich werd nicht runnerfahre


----------



## Heggebangadd (29. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück bin ich ab 10. August in den Vogesen (Da isses auch nicht ganz so kalt!), sonst würde ich jetzt gerade platzen vor Neid!!!

... unn ich würd runnerfahre, solangs kään pures Glatteis is!


----------



## puremalt (29. Juli 2009)

Du fährst ja auch einen Panzer


----------



## Klinger (29. Juli 2009)

Neid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heggebangadd (29. Juli 2009)

OK, stimmt.  Allerdings trete ich den "Panzer" (im Gegensatz zur DDD-Fraktion) auch aus eigener Kraft den Berg hoch, bevor ich bei der Abfahrt die Vorteile geniessen kann...


----------



## Heggebangadd (29. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## c1deli (29. Juli 2009)

wass hadde mir e pech... unn am tuxer joch do devor wars aach net besser... ))

@puremalt: jo, es pfunderer wars. stufe musste aach nin in die wand, es kame noch drei annere dezu, so dass mir dem wort "fahrrad-kett" e ganz neiie bedeudung genn kunnde. 'dann mol vill spass naegschd woch!

@hegge-man: ei ich *fahr* jo aach gehre de bersch nunna, solangs net nahtlos in dauerrutsche iwwagett. danne nemmeh. unn hut ab vor dir: we de bersch nunna will, der soll ne aach hochfahre: das foerdert die inner ausgeglichenhaet 

@ all: kalt wars jo gar net, rechts unn links schnee - awwa geschwitzt wie e pferd. schon seltsam.
demnaegschd gebbts e online album, wer will kann mol gugge.
unn jetzt noch e bissje tuxer joch


----------



## Tobilas (29. Juli 2009)

Tja, technischer Ausfall, hab ich auch nicht alle Tage....
aber Hauptsach steil gegangen: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1YPMPluHIQ"]YouTube - Neulich beim Biken, die Mittwochstherapiestunde[/ame]
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Alle wieder heil zuhause?

Heute etwas länger
Michael was macht das Knie?

http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/SondertrainingSIS#5364025233049730754
Das Viedo von Chris ist genial, muss nur noch hochladen


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juli 2009)

Kein Wunder das ihr so lange unterwegs seid, wenn ihr alles zu Fuß geht.


----------



## Heggebangadd (30. Juli 2009)

Hab Muskelkater
Da waren ein paar schöne Hammerpfade dabei gestern...von wegen "Rapsodie"!


----------



## chris84 (30. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das ihr so lange unterwegs seid, wenn ihr alles zu Fuß geht.



jo jo, die haben ganz schön rumgetrödelt 
dabei ist das doch alles fahrbar 

@martin: auf das Video bin ich gespannt 

nen ziemlich starken Schwund hatten wir gestern


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das ihr so lange unterwegs seid, wenn ihr alles zu Fuß geht.


Bei Gelegenheit kannst Du ja dort mal runter fahren


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Video


----------



## michael.sc (30. Juli 2009)

...kommt im Film gar nicht so steil rüber . Werd den Downhill in
Zukunft trotzdem nicht fahren . Nach meiner gestrigen 
Purzelbaumtour werd ich in nächster Zeit doch wieder etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs sein.

...hab die schmerzende Kniescheibe gestern abend mit einer Flasche 
Rose etwas ruhig gestellt. 

...wo seit Ihr noch hin und wann war Ende?

Gruß
msc


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...kommt im Film gar nicht so steil rüber . Werd den Downhill in
> Zukunft trotzdem nicht fahren . Nach meiner gestrigen
> Purzelbaumtour werd ich in nächster Zeit doch wieder etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...



Über VK CTF bis zur Autobahnbrücke, Halde Grühlingstrasse, wieder zur Brücke, A1 Trail und VK CTF zurück.
0:15 war schon Ende


----------



## michael.sc (30. Juli 2009)

...das hätte mein Knie nicht mehr mitgemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (30. Juli 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...kommt im Film gar nicht so steil rüber . Werd den Downhill in
> Zukunft trotzdem nicht fahren . Nach meiner gestrigen
> Purzelbaumtour werd ich in nächster Zeit doch wieder etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...


wie, in Zukunft nicht fahren? 
Das ding muss gefahren werden, dann wird das irgendwann mal ein ganz lockerer Trail 

am Ende hats sogar noch getropft!  (Das war der Regen den Martin schon gemerkt haben will als der Himmel noch wolkenfrei war )


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit kannst Du ja dort mal runter fahren



Kein Problem, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Habe jetzt 4 Wochen frei.


----------



## HardRock07 (30. Juli 2009)

Man seits ihr Weichlinge 

Da will Ich mal runter !
Unbedingt mal vormerken 

Schöne Güße aus Brandenburg !!
MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Juli 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kein Problem, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.
> Habe jetzt 4 Wochen frei.





HardRock07 schrieb:


> Man seits ihr Weichlinge
> 
> Da will Ich mal runter !
> Unbedingt mal vormerken
> ...



Super, dann bestell ich schon mal Schwester Adele für die Erstversorgung...  
Für mich is das nix... HEUL


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Juli 2009)

Am besten wir laden mal Fraktion aus Riegelsberg zur Gastfahrt ein. 
Die Rutsche wird denen bestimmt auch gut gefallen


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2009)

Gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (31. Juli 2009)

Samstag Tour:
Bin Morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Start. 

@SIS- Biker: Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## wilde.lilli (31. Juli 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Und wie war es heute?
> 
> Gibt mal ne Info.



Bin erst heute mal wieder im Netz. Es war super, für mich etwas anstrengend, denn es waren immerhin 1000 hm und 50 km mit vielen genialen Single-Trails. Michael hat immer eine Überraschung parat.

DANKE Jungs!

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (2. August 2009)

War gestern mal wieder ne schöne Tour. Wir hatten
zwar ne unfreiwillige Badeeinlage am Köllerbach von
"Biker XYZ Geheim"  (Sorry für meinen Lachkrampf),
aber die Runde war wieder mal vom feinsten...vorallem
die abschließenden "Weihenstephan- Verdampfweizen"
in unserem heimischen Biergarten!!!


@SIS`ler: Lasst mal hören!


----------



## Klinger (2. August 2009)

Hat vielleicht was mit dem Püttlinger Sommer-Biathlon zu tun? 

Seit neustem sollen beim Schwimmen diese neuen Hightec-Klamotten verboten werden!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2009)

Einer von den SIS´lern ist wach  es war ja sooo geil, erst der Freitag mit einer Dröhnung Schlammbein, wo ich leider nicht mehr alles mitbekam.
Die Nacht war dann vielleicht ein bisschen kurz, und dann das Geile Rennen.
Ich weiß noch nicht wo wir gelandet sind aber wir haben alles gegeben.
Es war ein Erlebnis das man nicht so schnell vergisst.

Christian


----------



## michael.sc (5. August 2009)

Mittwochtour:
*19:00 Uhr* Treffpunkt Jungenwald
Runde: Pü, Rußhütte, Kaltnaggisch, Uni, Schwarzenberg, Kaninchenberg
*Biergarten am Leinpfad*!! (Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 h), Rückweg über Leinpfad 
so ca. 50 Min. (mit Lämpchen). 

Gruß
msc


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. August 2009)

Komme auch, 
kenne da noch ein paar Wege... 

Habe schon mal Verlängerung beantragt.


----------



## michael.sc (5. August 2009)

...im Bereich Schwarzenberg wäre genial. Es ist verdammt lange her 
als ich dort regelmäßig mit der Bikegruppe des RV BLITZ unterwegs war.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. August 2009)

Und schon wieder dank Michael viel Neuland befahren
Dieses Mixgetränk am Strand hat ziemlich gezündet.


----------



## michael.sc (6. August 2009)

...hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht!...und beim nächsten Mal am
Strand wird zuerst gebadet bevor wir uns dann einmal in eine Lounge 
zurückziehen. 

@MW: Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (6. August 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht!...und beim nächsten Mal am
> Strand wird zuerst gebadet bevor wir uns dann einmal in eine Lounge zurückziehen können.
> 
> @MW: Alles klar?



Ja...


----------



## michael.sc (6. August 2009)

Ei gudd!!!


----------



## michael.sc (7. August 2009)

*Samstag-Tour*:
Ich bin dann mal um 14:00 Uhr am ALDI...mal schauen wo wir 
hinfahren.
Wer kommt noch?

Gruß
msc


----------



## -rennradler- (8. August 2009)

Ich bin da.


----------



## michael.sc (9. August 2009)

...war ne schöne Runde gestern über die lange nicht mehr gefahrenen
Trails um Hülzweiler...und das "Beast" am oberen Ende der Ensdorfer 
Halde hat mal wieder verloren. 

@Octopuse300: Bei Interesse wird Dir zeitweiser bestimmt mal bei
einem abendlichen Ritt ne Hellena vorführen.

@rennradler: Wir haben bis 5 nach gewartet.

Gruß
msc

PS: Meld mich für nä Mi ab. Geh für 4 Tage ins Flachland radeln!


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. August 2009)

Die Tour am Samstag war top!
Vor allem haben wir es geschafft auf 50 KM trocken zu bleiben obwohl es ständig nach Regen aussah!

Die Hellena teste ich gerne mal.  Wie ich hier so lesen kann, braucht man ja Mittwochs ohne Lampe garnicht mitfahren... bzw. würden mir dann die Mixgetränke entgehen ;-)

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## -rennradler- (10. August 2009)

Sorry, ich war dann wohl ein paar Augenblicke zu spät dran. Ich bin dann alleine auf Tour gegangen. Nächsten Samstag bin ich wieder dabei.
Fahrt Ihr die Woche mal abends?


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. August 2009)

Leider hatte keiner mehr vorher ins Forum geschaut. Daher wusste auch keiner, dass du dich angekündigt hast. Wir hätten bestimmt noch ein paar Minuten gewartet ...

Mittwoch Abend würde ich evtl. mitfahren. Hängt aber davon ab wie lange ich arbeite und wann ihr losfährt.


----------



## zeitweiser (10. August 2009)

Mittwoch 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (12. August 2009)

Bin dabei! Bringe vielleicht noch nen Teamkollegen mit. Werde mich jedoch leider wieder recht früh Richtung SB absetzen müssen...


----------



## Klinger (12. August 2009)

Wann fährst Du los, wo entlang?
Wenns zeitlich klappt werde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## puremalt (12. August 2009)

Hi,
auch, wenn ich nicht gemeint war:
ich starte 18:10 in Burbach und bin ca 18:15 in Luisenthal, Anfang Altenkesselerstrasse. Von dort fahr ich über die Rotlaystrasse am Schmeer-Steinbruch vorbei nach Pü.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2009)

Oh schei$$e, ich wollt auch kommen, klappt aber doch nicht.
Viel Spaß
Nächste Woche aber 100%


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. August 2009)

Werde schon gegen 17-17:15 Uhr in St. Arnual losfahren. Fahre durchs Allmet, dann über Stiring Wendel, Schoeneck, Gersweiler, Luisenthal,Heidstock oder Gersweiler, Fürstenhausen, Völklingen. Sollten ca 25 Km sein.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. August 2009)

Alle daheim?
heute wars ja net so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (13. August 2009)

Pünktlich 20 nach 11 daheim, 67 km, 1000hm. Rückfahrt war neue deutsche Bestleistung 
Und es war mal wieder prima. Nächstes Mal Richtung Litermont?
Gruß
Roland


----------



## puremalt (13. August 2009)

Ich war halbelf dahemm.
Hab noch ewig nach den Clementinen gestarrt, aber nur drei zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Vielleicht hätte ich die Hellena dabei ausschalten sollen, die überdeckt ja so einiges.


----------



## Tobilas (13. August 2009)

Clementinen? Ich dachte Pralinen


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
ich war um 20 nach 10 daheim. War ne schöne Tour gestern  
Die Hellena auf dem Kopf macht echt gut hell


----------



## puremalt (13. August 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Clementinen? Ich dachte Pralinen



Oh, habe ich etwa in die falsche Richtung geguckt? Oder zu tief ins (verdiente) Glas?

Aber nä, auf Pralinen starre ich nicht, die werden sofort vernichtet. Da wird nicht lang gefackelt (oder sagt man heutzutage gehellenat?)


----------



## Klinger (13. August 2009)

Ankunft zu hause 23:20

Was habe ich falsch gemacht????????????


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. August 2009)

@Klinger:
bist du den gleichen Weg zurück gefahen wo du hergekommen bist? Zurück zur Halde, Hermann-Röchling-Höhe, Jungenwald und dann erst nach Sbr.??? ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. August 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ankunft zu hause 23:20
> 
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht????????????



Steht Deine Uhr noch auf Winterzeit?


----------



## Klinger (13. August 2009)

Ich glaube es war der Zwischenstop...


----------



## pepe2 (13. August 2009)

Oh je, ich war schon um 21:30 daheim und um 22:30 Uhr eingeschlafen,
30 Km und 640 Höhenmeter - ich Weichei.
An die Clementinen hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (13. August 2009)

Mist! Dann hätte ich ja doch noch mitfahren können. War dank 2 Abkürzungen schon kurz vor 10 zuhause. Pralinen hab ich aber auch keine gesehen.


----------



## puremalt (13. August 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ankunft zu hause 23:20
> 
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht????????????



geschneckt oder geschnäägt


----------



## Klinger (14. August 2009)

Wahrscheins geschnäägt:


----------



## michael.sc (14. August 2009)

Servus Ihr Naschkatzen! 
Ich meld mich mal für morgen Mittag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi an.
Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## zeitweiser (14. August 2009)

Bin in Dabo


----------



## Klinger (15. August 2009)

Fahre nach Dabo wegen den Balcons.


----------



## -rennradler- (15. August 2009)

Auf ein neues. Ich werd da sein.


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,

war in der Vulkan-Eifel auf Trailsuche und bin fündig geworden. Werde im Oktober eine Tour buchen. Tagesgebühr für Guide p. P. 25 . Wer wäre denn dabei?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (18. August 2009)

Mittwoch-Runde:
Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr am Sportplatz Jungenwald.
Wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (18. August 2009)

Werde dabei sein, wenn es nicht gewittert!


----------



## puremalt (19. August 2009)

Ich komm heute nicht.


----------



## HardRock07 (19. August 2009)

Hallo !!

Bin wieder im Lande. Heute wirds nix, aber am Samstag würde ich mitfahren.

Ihr müsstet mich nur an der Brücke in Luisenthal abholen.
Muss am Samstag noch gegegn 13 uhr jemanden zum Bahnhof nach SB bringen, schaffe es deshalb nicht bis 14 Uhr zum Aldi.
Wäre das für Euch machbar, mich dann hier abzuholen ?


MfG Manu


----------



## pepe2 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## wilde.lilli (19. August 2009)

Melde mich wegen der großen Hitze ab! Gehe Baden.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. August 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Melde mich wegen der großen Hitze ab! Gehe Baden.



Wenn es regnet nicht biken, 
aber dann baden gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (20. August 2009)

...es war gestern Abend sehr erfrischend im Wald...und
auf der Ensdorfer Halde richtig lauschig warm zum 
Sonnenuntergang. Einfach genial zum Biken.

@Wilde Lilli: Dein Lieblingstrail an der Naturbühne hast Du ja immer 
noch nicht freigeräumt! 

@Tobilas: Sa 14:00 Uhr, ich wär gern mitgekommen bin aber leider
verhindert. 
Vielleicht hat jemand am So- Morgen Lust auf ne Runde.


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand am So- Morgen Lust auf ne Runde.


hier, ich!  muss aber erst noch freigang beantragen, was für sonntags morgens aber eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte...


----------



## Tobilas (20. August 2009)

@Michael: Schade, wird bestimmt ne lustige lockere Tour mit anschließendem Weizenbier vertilgen.
Sonntag morgen muß ich mal abklären, eventuell starte ich ne kleine Runde mit, melde mich kurzfristig hier.
Gruß
Roland


Roland


----------



## michael.sc (21. August 2009)

Sonntag-Tour:

@chris84 + Tobilas: Ab wieviel Uhr könntet Ihr denn starten?
...und in welche Richtung sollte es denn gehen?

Ich könnte ab 9:00 Uhr (zu früh?) und Treffpunkt auf
halber Strecke (Walpershofen ehemalige Brücke).
Fahrzeit bei mir bis max. 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr.

@MW: und wie schauts bei Dir?


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2009)

spontan wär mir jetzt für Sonntag der Litermont-Sagen-Pfad in den Kopf gekommen... den müsst ich nämlich ma komplett fahren zwecks korrektur in der OSM 

bin da aber flexibel. Startzeit ist ebenfalls flexibel, ich könnt z.B. um halb 9 in Hüttersdorf (bin bei der Freundin) starten..


----------



## michael.sc (21. August 2009)

@chris84: 
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt am So um 10:00 Uhr in Saarwellingen am Hotel...und 
dann ab in Richtung Sagenweg. Ist für Dich zwar ein kleiner Umweg
aber für Tobilas ne bequeme Sache.

@MW: ...und was sagen die alten Knochen dazu? Abfahrt in Pü um 9:15 Uhr.


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @chris84:
> Vorschlag: Treffpunkt am So um 10:00 Uhr in Saarwellingen am Hotel...und
> dann ab in Richtung Sagenweg. Ist für Dich zwar ein kleiner Umweg
> aber für Tobilas ne bequeme Sache.
> ...



die paar km Umweg machen mir nix, ich hol dann auf dem Hinweg noch den Hoxberg mit 

dann würde ich sagen: Saarwellingen->Bilsdorf->Piesbach->rauf auf den Litermont und dann ab dem grauen Stein auf den Sagenpfad. In welche Richtung überleg ich mir noch  
vielleicht gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, und Anschließend noch ein wenig trailseeking im Dillinger Hüttenwald... Bis zurück nach Saarwellingen solltens ja schon 50km werden...


----------



## HardRock07 (21. August 2009)

Oha.

Das klingt ja wie Musik in meinen Ohren 
Da trag Ich mich auch mal ein, am Sonntag.
@Michael: Wo wollt Ihr euch in Püttlingen treffen ? am Bahnhof 
Dann würde Ich mich da mit einklinken.

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (21. August 2009)

Prima!... dann bis So 10:00 Uhr am Hotel. 
Mal schauen ob Tobilas Freigang bekommt. 

@: Sonst noch jemand Lust auf ne schöne Runde?


----------



## michael.sc (21. August 2009)

@HardRock07: 
9:15 Uhr auf dem P am "Alten Bahnhof" gegenüber
"Gasthaus Müller". 45 Min bis Saarwellingen sollten reichen...oder
um 10:00 Uhr am Hotel Maurer in Saarwellingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (21. August 2009)

Cool, bis dahin bin ich sicher wieder "enthopft".
Gruß
Roland


----------



## HardRock07 (21. August 2009)

Alles klar Michael, dann bis Sonntag !


MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (23. August 2009)

...bin wieder zu Hause! 14:45 Uhr  (dem Nudelholz
knapp entgangen). War ne schöne kernige Runde...und
die vielen Trails im Dillinger Hüttenwald sind unbedingt 
noch im Detail zu erkunden.

Bis Mittwoch- Abend!


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2009)

sollen wir Mittwoch abend vielleicht nochmal ne Runde in den Dillinger Wald starten? 

ich war auch um kurz vor 3 daheim. knappe 77km und 1350hm. Ein lecker türchen!

@Roland: hat das mit den Höhenmetern aufzeichnen geklappt? nicht dass die ganze tour völlig umsonst war


----------



## michael.sc (23. August 2009)

An- und Abfahrt jeweils ne gute Stunde. Dann könnte man im
Dillinger Wald fast 2 Stunden auf Trailsuche gehen (aber teilweise
schon im Dunkeln)...gut wärs wenn sich ein "Einheimischer"
finden würde.


----------



## Tobilas (23. August 2009)

@chris: sag ich dir heut abend, muß jetzt wieder los auf Tour, diesmal aber etwas lockerer 
der "Einheimische" dort hat erfahrungsgemäß Mittwochs keine Zeit, Donnerstag ist da Trainings- und Therapiestunde für Dillinger Hüttenwald.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2009)

vielleicht hat Theo lust mittwoch mitzukommen, der kennt sich dort auch ein wenig aus denk ich...

ansonsten wird der wald halt von A-Z "abgegrast"


----------



## Tobilas (23. August 2009)

alles klar, Track ist komplett und in Ordnung: Höhenmeter etwa 980 mtr bei irgendwas 46 km.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (23. August 2009)

@Tobilas:...wann wird sich dort denn am Do getroffen bzw. wie lange
fahren Sie?

@chris:...hast Du den Sagenweg schon digitalisiert? War eben in der 
OSM und er ist schon komplett drin.
Wir fragen mal den "Warmduscher".

@HardRock07:...noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Ich hatte zum
Schluss fast 80 auf der Uhr...und der Heimweg war nicht gerade
gemütlich mit dem jungen Racer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (23. August 2009)

Tschuldigung das ich müsch einmische,aber da das auch mein Revier ist, könnt ich mich ja mit einklinken(wenn gewünscht).
Problem ist nur,das ich Nachtschicht habe und somit nur bis max. 21Uhr mitfahren könnte.

Wenn Bedarf-gebt Bescheid!

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @chris:...hast Du den Sagenweg schon digitalisiert? War eben in der
> OSM und er ist schon komplett drin.


den Sagenweg hab ich digitalisiert. Für mehr hatte ich keine Zeit mehr ;-) 
Der war auch vorher schon drin, aber nicht korrekt. Einige ungenauigkeiten und fehlende Stücke. Aber jetzt sollte er soweit passen. 

Bin nur noch am überlegen wie weit ich den mit der Trailskala klassifizieren soll 


michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und der Heimweg war nicht gerade
> gemütlich mit dem jungen Racer...


da fragt sich jetzt WER das Tempo gemacht hat 

Ich hab grad mal die 100km für heut noch voll gemacht. 
Mittwoch und Donnerstag wäre ich am Start, wenns Wetter passt. Für mich wäre dann jeweils Start in Heusweiler und Ziel in Hüttersdorf.


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Tschuldigung das ich müsch einmische,aber da das auch mein Revier ist, könnt ich mich ja mit einklinken(wenn gewünscht).
> Problem ist nur,das ich Nachtschicht habe und somit nur bis max. 21Uhr mitfahren könnte.
> 
> Wenn Bedarf-gebt Bescheid!
> ...


klar, Ortskundige sind immer willkommen!

21 Uhr ist kein Problem, es wird eh um halb 9 dunkel und wir haben ja auch noch ein paar meter bis heim... (Wohnst du in dem Ecken?)


----------



## atlas (23. August 2009)

Momentan Beckingen(also nen Steinwurf),früher Dillingen.


Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Mittwoch und Donnerstag wäre ich am Start, wenns Wetter passt. Für mich wäre dann jeweils Start in Heusweiler und Ziel in Hüttersdorf.



Da klinke ich mich doch auch ein wenn du mich mit nimmst 
So ein bisschen kenne ich mich im Hüttenwald auch aus 
Wann soll den Start sein und wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## chris84 (24. August 2009)

@Dämon: ausnahmsweise 

Ich bin da relativ flexibel, als Startzeit könnte ich mir 6 oder 7 Uhr vorstellen, wo? mein Weg führt von Heusweiler über Nordschacht, Saarwellinger Wald und Nalbach Richtung Dillinger Wald. Finaler Treffpunkt könnte z.B. der Tennisplatz in Diefflen sein... 

Je nach Richtung könnte man sich dann ggf. Unterwegs treffen. Mit Michael werd ich mich wohl unweit von Heusweiler treffen...

alle mir bis jetzt bekannten Wege werd ich bis heute Abend in die OSM einzeichnen. Werft dann mal nen Blick rein damit ihr wisst was mir noch fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. August 2009)

Tennisplatz in Diefflen ist gut, komme vom Litermont aus dann dort hin gerollt.
Die Uhrzeit kannst du  ja noch mit Michael abmachen, kannst die ja dann bekannt geben wann ihr in etwa am Tennisplatz seid.
19.00 Uhr währe aber schon ok.
Meine H-Nummer hast du ja.


----------



## michael.sc (24. August 2009)

Ich geb hier einfach mal was vor:
Mittwoch- Abend um 19:00 Uhr am Tennisplatz in Diefflen
(nur natürlich bei gutem Wetter!).
Abfahrt ab Sportplatz Jungenwald in Pü um 18:00 Uhr.

OK?

@Chris: 18:15 Uhr an den Containern oben am Sauwasen
(Brücke BAB, Eingang ROCKO).

Dann bin ich mal mächtig auf die Trailorgie von Dämon und
Atlas gespannt!!! 

Für die Püttlinger Fraktion schätze ich mal Heimankunft 22:30 Uhr.

@pepe2, MW, zeitweiser: Wie schauts?


Ach so, es kann natürlich jeder mitfahren der Lust hat!!!


----------



## leeqwar (24. August 2009)

im dillinger wald hoch richtung berliner str hab ich vor 4-5 wochen mal ein paar trails freigeräumt. schön, wenn dort in zukunft öfter mal leute unterwegs sind!


----------



## chris84 (24. August 2009)

@Michael: geht klar! 

@leequar: hast du die getrackt? Wenn ja: schicken bitte! Wenn nein weißt du jetzt was die Mittwoch Abend vor hast


----------



## michael.sc (24. August 2009)

@leequar:...dann lass Dich mal blicken!


----------



## zeitweiser (24. August 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Ich geb hier einfach mal was vor:
> Mittwoch- Abend um 19:00 Uhr am Tennisplatz in Diefflen
> (nur natürlich bei gutem Wetter!).
> Abfahrt ab Sportplatz Jungenwald in Pü um 18:00 Uhr.
> ...



Wenn ich mein Bike bis Mittwoch fahrbereit hab bin ich dabei. Aber 22:30
Du machst Scherze


----------



## Heggebangadd (24. August 2009)

Jetzt hätte ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt, die ganze Runde mitzufahren, da zerlegt es mir das Vorderrad


----------



## atlas (24. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich kann leider noch nicht definitiv zusagen,-muß sehen wie morgen das Wetter wird.
Da ich Di.normalerweise meine "lange"GA-Einheit abstrample und ich mich gerade intensiv auf den Marathon in Daun vorbereite,muß ich diese (wenn es regnet)auf Mi.verschieben.
Sollte Petrus gnädig sein,hoffe ich bei eurer Tour mit dabei zu sein.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## HardRock07 (24. August 2009)

H iLeuts !

Jap Michael, bin gut zu hause angekommen.
War dann aber auch wirklich Fix und fertig.
Da hätte mich Chris ja ziehen können, wenn der soviel Energie hat ? (Friss Dass ?  )

Am Mimimimimittwoch kannsch leider nich, muss arbeiten (bis 20Ührli)
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass!

MfG Manu


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> im dillinger wald hoch richtung berliner str hab ich vor 4-5 wochen mal ein paar trails freigeräumt. schön, wenn dort in zukunft öfter mal leute unterwegs sind!



klasse ist auch der Obere Trail fahrbar oder ist der zu gewachsen, bin dort schon länger nicht mehr durch.
Auf dem hier musst du aufpassen, dort sind viele Äste liegen geblieben von den Baumschubsern.Und es liegt ein Baum im Weg genau in Brusthöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (25. August 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, bin ich an der gleichen stelle von beckingen aus kommend, über die strasse. unten lag dann ziemlich viel holz flach auf dem boden, dort bin ich drüber und dann glaub ich rechts über einen trail wieder richtung landstrasse hoch. dort waren 2-3 weitere trails kreuz und quer, die ich ausprobiert habe und vorher vom gröbsten befreien musste.

morgen ist schonmal vorgemerkt. muss sehen, ob ich es logistisch geregelt bekomme.


----------



## puremalt (25. August 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt, die ganze Runde mitzufahren, da zerlegt es mir das Vorderrad



Die Panzer sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


----------



## Heggebangadd (25. August 2009)

War dem Panzer wohl mal wieder zu langsam. Jedenfalls hat er mich abgeschmissen und ist dann ohne mich mit mehreren wilden Überschlägen ca 20 m durchs Geröll den Halberg runter...bin heilfroh, dass es "nur" das Vorderrad erwischt hat!


----------



## michael.sc (26. August 2009)

*Mittwoch Runde (26.08.09):*
Treffpunkt 1: *18:00* Uhr Sportplatz Jungenwald in Pü
Treffpunkt 2: *18:15* Uhr Sauwasen, Brücke über die BAB 8
Treffpunkt 3: *19:00* Uhr Tennisplatz in Diefflen

Die Runde geht heute wie am Treffpunkt schon zu erkennen ist in den
Dillinger Hüttenwald. Die An- und Abfahrt ab Pü werden gemütlich
gestaltet. Rückankunft in Pü so gegen +/- 22:30 Uhr (wenn 
Zeitweiser oder MW nicht anwesend sind ).

Also wer Lust auf viele Trails hat ist willkommen!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. August 2009)

Um 6 am Sportplatz


----------



## michael.sc (26. August 2009)

@Biker: Rückankunft in Pü um *22:30 Uhr* ohne Gewähr!!!


----------



## Heggebangadd (26. August 2009)

OK, hatte mittlerweile eine sehr ausführliche Diskussion mit meinem Vorderrad (meine Argumente: Schraubstock, Holzhammer, Speichenschlüssel, Zentrierständer, seeeehr viel Geduld, zahllose - wirklich gut gemeinte Zentrierversuche. Argumente des Vorderrades: immer noch ein leichtes "Tsching Tsching Tsching",(schleifende Bremsscheibe) ,das nervt und auch einiges an Kraft kostet. Haben aber dennoch in gemeinsamem Einverständnis beschlossen, uns heute in Püttlingen blicken zu lassen und mit Euch auf Trailhunt zu gehen, denn das ist unsere Aufgabe. Falls wir bis 18:10 nicht am Jungenwald sind, bitte nicht länger warten!


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2009)

bin um 18:15 am Treffpunkt 2 (Sauwasen)!


----------



## atlas (26. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich werd (warscheinl.)nicht kommen.Mir steckt die gestrige Einheit(knappe 90km+anschl.Nachtschicht)noch zu sehr in den Beinen.
Und als "Bremser"will ich euch nicht den Spaß verderben.

Ich hoffe es klappt ein anderes mal.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. August 2009)

als Bremser? da kennst du die Gruppe aber schlecht 

wir haben ja alle ziemlich viel hin und rückweg... du hasts doch bis zum Treffpunkt nicht weit... und du kannst ja jeder zeit wieder abzischen (aber erst wenn unser Trail-Hunger gestillt ist )


----------



## michael.sc (26. August 2009)

...genau! Meistens sind das auch die besten Einheiten...wenn die
Beine dann richtig aufgehen bist Du i. d. R. nicht mehr zu bremsen.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. August 2009)

Brauchst wirklich keine Angst zu haben, das sind eh alles nur Krücken 
wenn die in Dillingen sind dann....ach komm einfach vorbei und schau dir das Elend an.


----------



## atlas (26. August 2009)

Hallo

Fast hättet ihr mich überedet.

Jedoch habsch grad erfahren,das ich noch mal Papa werde(also nich heute).

Atlas


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fast hättet ihr mich überedet.
> 
> ...


ist das jetzt etwa ein Grund KEIN Rad zu fahren?


----------



## atlas (26. August 2009)

hmm...,glaub mein Weibchen würde mir nen Knoten ins Unterrohr flechten.

Atlas


"Egal was es wird,ob Junge oder Mädel-Hauptsache der Bub is gesund"


Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. August 2009)

Na dann Glückwunsch, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  beim nächsten mal bleibst du vom Weib weg dann klappt es auch mit dem Biken.


----------



## Tobilas (26. August 2009)

Kommt nachher hier vorbei, will mit !
Ich denke, es wird so kurz nach halb sein oder so, warte unten...
Gruß
Roland

@Atlas: Glückwunsch!!


----------



## chris84 (26. August 2009)

@Roland: wird gemacht! 

@Atlas: natürlich auch von mir Glückwunsch! hoffen wir dass es ein prächtiger Bursche wird 
Aber Frauen haben schon geschick, sowas zu ungünstigen Zeitpunkten zu verkünden... Sie hätte jetzt aber wirklich noch bis morgen warten können


----------



## zeitweiser (26. August 2009)

@atlas Glückwunsch endlich wieder ein Biker mehr.
Hast heute was verpasst. Wir hätten in einigen Situationen  einen Eingeborenen gut brauchen können.
Macht aber nix. So haben wir die Trails einmal von oben und einmal von unten genommen.
Geile Gegend mit viel Potential.
Bin mal auf den Track von Chris gespannt.


----------



## michael.sc (26. August 2009)

...dehemm! 22:45 Uhr...und wieder fast 80 auf der Uhr...der 
Hüttenwald ist wirklich ne "Reise" wert. 

@atlas: Ebenso Glückwunsch! Beinahe wären wir noch auf ein
Sektchen vorbeigekommen...den TÜV haben wir schon gesehen.
Hast Glück gehabt dass wir nicht wissen wo Du genau wohnst! 

@pepe2: Gut angekommen?


----------



## Dämon__ (26. August 2009)

War mal wieder eine schöne Truppe heute, da hat atlas was verpasst.
Ich hoffe wir konnten Chriss zufrieden stellen.


----------



## pepe2 (26. August 2009)

Bin jetzt auch endlich daheim.
Nä quatsch , war so gegen 21:30 daheim,
habe noch ne Runde am Wildpark mitgenommen.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## leeqwar (27. August 2009)

dann werd ich mal in den nächsten tagen ne neue map kompilieren und schauen, was der vermessungstrupp nach meiner heimfahrt noch geleistet hat 
gegen ende hin hatte die tour expeditions-charakter 

hat auf jeden fall viel spass gemacht


----------



## michael.sc (27. August 2009)

@leeqwar:
...die richtig guten Trails kamen erst später. Bernd hat da wirklich
die Trail- Zauberkiste noch aufgemacht. Ich bin mal auf das
Häkelmuster gespannt wenn Chris die Trails in der OSM digitalisiert hat.

Es war ne richtig gute Runde gestern. 

...und das nächste Mal kommst Du mit Funzel!!!


----------



## michael.sc (27. August 2009)

*Wildsaumarathon (29.08.09):*
Treffpunkt Anfahrt: *8:00* *Uhr *am P "Alter Bahnhof" in Püttlingen
Start in Ludweiler: *9:00 Uhr*

Ich werde am Samstag die mittlere Strecke (60 Km) angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. August 2009)

so, hier mal der Anfang vom Häkelpulli 

möglicherweise kommt heut abend noch was dazu 

Vielleicht komm ich auch nachher noch dazu das in die OSM einzupflegen. 

der Beckinger Wald hat übrigens auch noch einiges unbekanntes zu bieten  
Allerdings waren dort auch die Baumschubser unterwegs, und sind auch noch unterwegs


----------



## wilde.lilli (27. August 2009)

@ Michael!

Wir werden auch die mittlere Strecke vom Wildsau-Marathon angehen, werden jedoch mit dem Auto anreisen, sonst wird es mir zuviel.

Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag, bis dann

Lilli


----------



## atlas (27. August 2009)

Hallo(und guten Morgen)

Freut mich das eure Tour ein Erfolg war.Ich wäre aber definitiv nicht mehr fit genug gewesen,da ich am Nachmittag noch mit Töchterchen zum Entenfüttern bis kurz vor die Saarschleife gefahren bin.Waren dann 35Km im forscheren Tempo.Rad+Kind und Kindersitz sind etwa 33kg-die merkt man dann doch.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Glückwünsche,so wie es ausschaut wird es vom Termin her wohl ein kleiner Fasend-borts(schreibt man das so?).

Hoffendlich sieht man sich mal.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## michael.sc (28. August 2009)

@chris84: ...fleißig, fleißig...jetzt sieht der Hüttenwald in der OSM
richtig trailverseucht aus. Ist gestern Abend noch was dazu gekommen?



...übrigens: Mein Nobby ist am Mi seitlich aufgerissen. Deshalb die Unwucht...
und in der Decke steckten 5 Dornen. Also hilft der Schlauch mit Milch
schon etwas...an den Dornenstellen war am Schlauch auch etwas Milch zu 
erkennen. Da schlepp ich doch gern die Mehrgramm den Berg hoch
wenn man mehr als ein halbes Jahr keinen Platten mehr hatte.


----------



## chris84 (28. August 2009)

natürlich ist da gestern noch was dazu gekommen 

und ich hab das Gefühl, dass das immer noch nicht alles war


----------



## leeqwar (28. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> und ich hab das Gefühl, dass das immer noch nicht alles war



definitiv. "meine" trails wurden ja rechts liegen gelassen  

die sind aber auch nicht besonders lang.


----------



## michael.sc (30. August 2009)

@chrisanke für die schnelle Aktualisierung in der OSM. 
Ich benenn mal den neuen Trail "Wildsaupfad"...und jetzt
fleißig fahrn damit der obere Wildsaubereich auch in den
nächsten Wochen zu erkennen bleibt.

@zeitweiser:...was ist am Mi?


----------



## chris84 (30. August 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> definitiv. "meine" trails wurden ja rechts liegen gelassen
> 
> die sind aber auch nicht besonders lang.


Dann musst du mir den mal zeigen


----------



## RaketenPeter (30. August 2009)

Hallo Leute! 

Verfolge seit ein paar Tagen schon eure Aktivitäten hier.  Hier scheinen sich ja einige von euch sehr regelmäßig zu treffen! Wäre prinzipiel sehr interessiert aber befürchte das meine Fitness da noch ein klein wenig zu schlecht ist da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder regelmäßiger fahre. 

Also wie fit muss ich sein ; )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (31. August 2009)

RaketenPeter schrieb:


> Also wie fit muss ich sein ; )?


Das kommt ganz drauf an wer alles am Start ist, wer die Tour mehr oder weniger führt und wie viel Freigang beantragt wurde


----------



## michael.sc (31. August 2009)

RaketenPeter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Also wie fit muss ich sein ; )?


 
Hallo Raketen Peter,

ich versuch mal Deine Frage zu beantworten...die Biketruppe kommt
größtenteils aus dem Köllertal (Köllerbach und Püttlingen) und der
näheren Umgebung (Altenkessel, Heusweiler, Saarbrücken und
Saarwellingen usw.) + gelegentlich Ausländer aus Oppen 
(Retourkutsche an die Oberkrücke ). 
Der Haupttreff ist mittlerweile Mi- Abend 19:00 Uhr am Sportplatz
Jungenwald in Püttlingen. Einen Weiteren gibt es am Sa um 14:00 Uhr
am Aldi in Köllerbach (die letzten Sommermonate aber eher etwas 
rückläufig! ).

Die Touren gehen in die nähere Umgebung von Püttlingen (z.B.
Hüttenwald, Litermond, Hoxberg, Urwald, Warndt, Limberg teilweise
bis nach Frankreich rüber), wobei das vom jeweiligen Guide
abhängig ist (wie Chris schon gesagt hat). Hierbei sind
das Tempo und die Streckenlänge auch ganz unterschiedlich (z.B. 
waren wir letzten Mi- Abend im Hüttenwald unterwegs, Guide: der 
Ausländer aus Oppen, da gings dann eben nicht so schnell  und
es war ne gemütliche Plauderrunde ).

...in der Regel so zwischen 40 - 70 Km und einem Schnitt von 14 - 
17 Km/h. Man sollte also schon ein paar Körner in die Körnerbox
einpacken und mitbringen. Es wird aber natürlich immer auf den
Schwächsten gewartet...es soll ja auch Ihm Spaß machen.

Sag Dich einfach mal für ne Tour an und fahr ne Runde mit. 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (31. August 2009)

Könnte am Mittwoch schon jemand um 17 Uhr starten? Später könnte man dann noch um 19 Uhr an den Treff Jungenwald fahren.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich wenigstens die ersten 2 Stunden Gesellschaft hätte.

Bei eurem Durchschnitt traue ich mich fast nicht mehr mitzufahren.

vg Lilli


----------



## Dämon__ (31. August 2009)

RaketenPeter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Verfolge seit ein paar Tagen schon eure Aktivitäten hier.  Hier scheinen sich ja einige von euch sehr regelmäßig zu treffen! Wäre prinzipiel sehr interessiert aber befürchte das meine Fitness da noch ein klein wenig zu schlecht ist da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen wieder regelmäßiger fahre.
> 
> Also wie fit muss ich sein ; )?



Wenn du Morgen um 18.00 Uhr Zeit hast könnten wir uns an der Staustufe treffen und eine Testrunde drehen, Tour geht dann über den Biezenberger, ist nicht so weit und kannst jeder Zeit abbrechen.
Kann ja auch sein das der Ausländer  zu langsam ist, dann musst du schon mit den anderen Krücken vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2009)

Mi 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald


----------



## michael.sc (31. August 2009)

@zeitweiser: Mi 19:00 Uhr geht OK!!!

@Wilde Lilli: Früher klappt leider nicht! Fahr mal am Mi den neuen
Wildsaupfad (Nähe Karussell, in der Kurve an der Unterführung ist der Ausstieg,
weiter oben Richtung Friedhof der Einstieg, siehe auch Openstreetmap,
der muss jetzt unbedingt gefahren und gepflegt werden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (31. August 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Bei eurem Durchschnitt traue ich mich fast nicht mehr mitzufahren.


das kommt davon wenn man bei schönem Wetter baden geht statt zu trainieren


----------



## RaketenPeter (31. August 2009)

Hallo chris und Michael ; ) Danke schon ma für die Info ;D ... aber 70 Km ... ;D da bin ja fast ne Woche Unterwegs    ne ma im ernst bin heute mal ne Runde den Limberg hoch und runter  (ca 30km) und danach war ich schon ziemlich ko  
Werde wohl ma noch ne Woche oder 2 trainieren müssen

@Dämon Nettes Angebot! Aber morgen klappt das bei mir leider nicht fahre morgen mit nem freund nach SB (will bei der gelegenheit meinem Händler ma beibringen das er meine Schaltung ma dringend nachstellen muss) und denke danach noch mit nem erfahrenen Fahrer mithalten ist bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition nicht drin. Hab zudem die Woche noch 2 KLausuren anstehen. D.h. das ich nicht sonderlich viel Zeit habe. Wenn Dein Angebot nächste Woche noch zählt würde ich gerne mal darauf zurück kommen!


----------



## michael.sc (2. September 2009)

*Mittwoch- Tour:*
Treffpunkt: *19:00 Uhr* am Sportplatz Jungenwald
Es geht sehr trailig Richtund Urwald, Netzbachweiher, Hirschbach,
Brefeld, Holz, Bietschied. Einige neue Trails sind bestimmt dabei. 

...bis heute Abend (und bitte XXL-Freigang beantragen)


----------



## zeitweiser (3. September 2009)

lang, gemütlich und einiges eingesammelt.


----------



## michael.sc (3. September 2009)

Premiere für mich: Mittwoch losgefahren und Donnerstag
angekommen ...und heute werden die Kuhfladenreste
am Bike entfernt.


----------



## wilde.lilli (3. September 2009)

*Samstag 14 Uhr am Aldi!*

Gemütliche Runde, Schnitt ca. 13 - 15 km/h und ca. 3 - 4 Stunden. Richtung ist noch offen.

@ Michael: da hapt Ihr ja wirklich lange ausgehalten


----------



## michael.sc (3. September 2009)

Meld mich für Sa ab.

@Wilde Lilli: Der Pfarrer Rug bei Bietschied wollte uns nicht weiterfahren
lassen. Da ist es dann unwesentlich später geworden.


----------



## puremalt (3. September 2009)

...und dann kommt die Glaubenskrise im Leben eines jungen Mannes, wo er mit seinen Freunden um 4 Uhr morgens vor der Kneipe steht und sagt: "Ich glaube....hier kriegen wir nichts mehr zu trinken".
Da muss ihn der Pfarrer zur Seite nehmen und sagen: "Meine Brüder und Schwestern, lasst mich euch aus dieser Krise heraus geleiten,..... ihr könnt bei mir zuhause weitersaufen."


----------



## michael.sc (3. September 2009)

...so ungefähr. Nur leider bin ich nüchtern zu Hause angekommen
...wobei doch eher Glück...so konnte ich dem Nudelholz besser ausweichen.


----------



## Klinger (3. September 2009)

Da hatte ich ja nochmal Glück das ich keinen Ausgang bekommen habe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (3. September 2009)

ach was.... war doch ganz spannend! 

so nach dem Motto: man suche im Dunkeln den Ausgang aus einer mit Stacheldraht umzäunten Kuhweide 

wir waren einmal ganz nah dran laut navi-aufzeichnung. Aber irgendwie haben wir scheinbar nicht richtig geguckt


----------



## zeitweiser (3. September 2009)

hoffentlich fährt diesen Teil der Strecke keiner nach
@ MSc Mein Nudelholz hat schon geträumt


----------



## Heggebangadd (4. September 2009)

Wo ist denn das Püttlinger Aldi (am besten GPS-Daten)?
Werde am Samstag in der Gegend unterwegs sein und würde mich - vor allem, nachem ich mich neulich auf der Herrmann- Röchling - Höhe mal wieder übelst verfahren habe - gerne anschliessen...


----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2009)

N49 17.975    e6 53.757


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. September 2009)

@Heggebangadd:
bendenke auch, dass der Püttlinger Aldi in Köllerbach ist. 

Ich komm auch mit wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme.


----------



## HardRock07 (5. September 2009)

Hallolo !

Werde nachher auch am Aldi sein.

@Heggebangadd: pas auf, falls du den Trail von der Röchlinghöhe Richtung Saarstahl fahren willst.
Vorgestern lagen da massig Baumstämme im Weg. Sah aber eindeutig so aus, als hätte die da jemand absichtlich hingelegt. Vorallem, weil ich den Trail schon einmal letzte Woche frei gemacht hatte.

MfG und bis nachher !

Manu


----------



## patbald (6. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

war doch ne nette Runde gestern, hat echt Spass gemacht.
Freue mich auf ne Wiederholung.


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. September 2009)

Mit den netten Gästen hatte man auch mal wieder andere Gesprächsthemen. Uns wen man im Urwald so allen antrifft?

War recht singletraillastig und sehr batschig, aber es hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Heggebangadd (6. September 2009)

Soo traillastig fand ich's jetzt nicht; bin da aber vielleicht(unter anderem dank der "Mittwochstherapiegruppe") auch etwas "verwöhnt"

Den langen Anstieg kurz vor Schluss fand ich sehr geil

Die 2 Schmankerl im Urwald werd' ich mir die Tage im trockenen nochmal genauer ansehen - mit Säge im Gepäck.

Spassig war's auf jeden Fall.

@Klinger:
Mein Reifen hat noch gehalten bis nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. September 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Die 2 Schmankerl im *Urwald* werd' ich mir die Tage im trockenen nochmal genauer ansehen - mit *Säge* im Gepäck.


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Die 2 Schmankerl im Urwald werd' ich mir die Tage im trockenen nochmal genauer ansehen - mit Säge im Gepäck.


 

...wohl eher mit nem Harvester im Rucksack. 

...und wehe Du entfernst die schönen Technikpassagen
auf denen ich regelmäßig mein Purzelbaumvorwärts trainiere.


----------



## Heggebangadd (7. September 2009)

Hier geht es nur um die Zufahrt zu einer Tür im Wilschutzzaun richtung Riegelsberg.

Ich werde weder irgendwelche Technikpassagen manipulieren, noch im Naturschutzgebiet oder gar auf den geschützten Wanderpfaden (hier hab ich als Radfahrer sowieso nix zu suchen) an irgendwelchen Bäumen herumschnibbeln!

Sorry, falls das missverständlich formuliert war!


----------



## patbald (7. September 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Soo traillastig fand ich's jetzt nicht;



Schade, na dann ....


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2009)

@Heggebangadd: ...war doch nur ein Späßlein! 

Wenn Du Dich aber unbedingt in Sachen Bäume entfernen
üben möchtest. Ich war heute in Bietschied auf Traisuche.
Da liegen drei, vier Stämme im Weg (teilweise in Brusthöhe).
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir im Zuge der Mittwoch-
Therapiestunde dort mal etwas wichteln. Die neu entdeckten
Trails dort oben sind nämlich vom Feinsten.
...am besten für Mi-Abend den Teller leer essen und den kleinen
Harvester in den Rucksack packen. 

@Therapeutis: Wie schauts am Mi? 19:00 Uhr am Sportplatz
(aber diesmal nicht sooooo lang!!!).

@MW: mit Wichtelbesteck, ich bring meine scharfe Gina auch mit!


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Hier geht es nur um die Zufahrt zu einer Tür im Wilschutzzaun richtung Riegelsberg.
> 
> Ich werde weder irgendwelche Technikpassagen manipulieren, noch im Naturschutzgebiet oder gar auf den geschützten Wanderpfaden (hier hab ich als Radfahrer sowieso nix zu suchen) an irgendwelchen Bäumen herumschnibbeln!
> 
> Sorry, falls das missverständlich formuliert war!


missverständlich für uns nicht, aber möglicherweise liest der Feind mit  

@Michael: Bietschied is langweilig... da ist ja schon alles aufgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (7. September 2009)

Hallolo.

Ich denke mal Haggebangadd meint vorallem den blöden langen Baumstamm, den wir versucht haben, mit 6 Mann weg zu wuchten. Der liegt wirklich sau blöde, in ner schönen Flow-Stelle. 

Mal noch ne allgemeine Frage:

Wann wollt ihr denn so etwa am Sonntag bei der CTF straten ?
Könnten ja nen schönes Grüppchen bilden  . (Ick will ja nur nich zu früh aufstehn, ich gebs ja zu )


MfG Manu


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2009)

allgemeine CTF-Startzeit, falls nichts anderes ausgemacht wird: 9:00Uhr 

Ich zumindest werde um 9 starten


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. September 2009)

@patbald: Wie schon erwähnt war es trotzdem sehr spassig und ich werde gerne nochmal mitfahren!

@Mittwochstherapeutis: Muss am Mittwoch leider wieder gegen 22:30 in SB sein, werde aber auf jeden Fall kurz mitfahren.


----------



## michael.sc (8. September 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Michael: Bietschied is langweilig... da ist ja schon alles aufgezeichnet


 

Dachte ich auch, aber... 

Irgend wer hat dort z.B. einen neuen Trail in den Wald
gehauen, aber vergessen an den schönsten Passagen 
die Stämme (in Kniehöhe) zu entfernen.

Es gibt also noch genug "Unerforschtes" dort für Dich.


----------



## chris84 (8. September 2009)

ich werd aber mittwoch wohl leider passen müssen... Ich muss erst mal meine Erkältung auskurieren, sonst werd ich die nie mehr los


----------



## zeitweiser (8. September 2009)

wenn wir am Mittwoch noch heimkommen bin ich dabei


----------



## chris84 (8. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wenn wir am Mittwoch noch heimkommen bin ich dabei



warum? je später, desto tiefer schläft das Nudelholz


----------



## michael.sc (9. September 2009)

...bin um 19:00 Uhr für ne XS-Runde dabei.


----------



## puremalt (9. September 2009)

Ich auch.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. September 2009)

Der Bietschieder Kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (9. September 2009)

seit wann gibts in Bietschied ein Kreisel?


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. September 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> seit wann gibts in Bietschied ein Kreisel?


Seit heute Abend...

Der Pfaffenkreisel oder so


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. September 2009)

@ Michael,

da habt ihr ja wieder lange ausgehalten  aber immerhin vor 24 Uhr Zuhause.

@ Manu,

wir sind gegen 9:30 Uhr in Reimsbach am Start und wollen die große Runde fahren.


----------



## chris84 (10. September 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Seit heute Abend...
> 
> Der Pfaffenkreisel oder so



habt ihr den Ausgang dieses Mal gefunden?


----------



## zeitweiser (10. September 2009)

@ Chris wofür steht wohl Kreisel?
Man fährt irgendwo rein und kommt dann wieder an der gleichen Stelle raus
Trotzdem gab es gestern wieder viel neues
Da wird wohl ein weiterer PWW in Bietschied  ausgebaut.
Mit großem Gerät wird eine Schneise nach der anderen gefräst


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> @ Chris wofür steht wohl Kreisel?
> Man fährt irgendwo rein und kommt dann wieder an der gleichen Stelle raus
> Trotzdem gab es gestern wieder viel neues
> Da wird wohl ein weiterer PWW in Bietschied  ausgebaut.
> Mit großem Gerät wird eine Schneise nach der anderen gefräst



Die Wandertruppe mach Ernst. Ich finde das toll. 

Das wird eine schöne Runde, vom Riegelsberg bis in den Warndt und wieder zurück.  Blau-grün bikt die Haselnuss... 
Fehlt nur noch das MTB Schild unter den blau-grünen Etiketten.


----------



## michael.sc (11. September 2009)

*CTF-Reimsbach (So. 13.09.09)*
Anreise mit dem Radl ab Püttlingen-Bahnhof um *7:00 Uhr*. Gemütlich über
Schwarzenholz, Saarwellingen, Nalbach (dort Treffpunkt mit Bernd so gegen
7:45-7:55 Uhr). Gemütliche Weiterfahrt über flache Wege bis nach Reimsbach 
zum Start.
Anreise Pü- Reimsbach so ca. 30 Körner.
Abfahrt CTF (große Runde) um *9:00 Uhr *
Abfahrt Rückfahrt nach einem schönen Bierchen so gegen 14:00-15:00 Uhr.

Gesamtrunde: ca. 120 Körnchen

Wer kommt mit?


Morgen (Sa) ist dann bei mir Körnerboxauffülltag.

bis So am Start
Michael


----------



## Heggebangadd (11. September 2009)

Da es bei mir Samstag abend sehr spät wird, bis ich zuhause bin (bzw Sonntag morgen sehr früh), werde ich zusammen mit Puremalt mit dem Wagen anreisen (evtl noch mit Klinger im Gepäck?).

Werde wohl schon gegen 8:30 Uhr starten, allerdings mit schleifender Bremse (Neuer Bremssattel liegt schon seit einer Woche zuhause, es fehlen nur noch 2 Kleinteile die momentan nicht lieferbar sind) und nicht in Top-Form, so dass ihr mich wohl alle früher oder später einholen werded.

Bin schon ganz kribbelig und sehr gespannt auf die Strecke


----------



## patbald (12. September 2009)

Ist am Samstag jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (12. September 2009)

@Heggebangadd: Handgepäck dann bitte!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *CTF-Reimsbach (So. 13.09.09)*
> Anreise mit dem Radl ab Püttlingen-Bahnhof um *7:00 Uhr*. Gemütlich über
> Schwarzenholz, Saarwellingen, Nalbach (dort Treffpunkt mit Bernd so gegen
> 7:45-7:55 Uhr). Gemütliche Weiterfahrt über flache Wege bis nach Reimsbach
> ...



Hallo Michael, 
ich versuche zu kommen...


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. September 2009)

@ Markus:

Habe dich am Ziel vermißt, warst wohl nicht da. Wir hätten uns gerne revanchiert - für Schwarzenholz.


----------



## michael.sc (14. September 2009)

@Wilde Lilli: Die Gruppe war noch bis kurz vor 14:00 Uhr fast komplett
am Ziel vertreten...Du kennst ja den Spruch mit dem der zu
spät kommt.  ...für DABO (9:00 Uhr Start) wär das gestern Morgen 
ein optimales Training gewesen!!!


----------



## michael.sc (15. September 2009)

*Mi-Abend Runde:*
Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am P "Alter Bahnhof". Die Runde geht in
Richtung Urwald auf neue Wege Erkundung.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. September 2009)

18 Uhr ist super, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (15. September 2009)

Um 18:30 ist am Sportplatz Abfahrt Richtung Saarwellingen


----------



## pepe2 (15. September 2009)

Ich werde versuchen um 18:00Uhr 
am Püttl. Bahnhof zu sein.

Bis dann.
Johannes


----------



## michael.sc (16. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Um 18:30 ist am Sportplatz Abfahrt Richtung Saarwellingen


 
Saarwellingen wird mir heute zu spät...deshalb fahren wir mal ab
18:00 Uhr (Treffpunkt "Alter Bahnhof") in Richtung Urwald. Da kann 
sich die SB- Fraktion auch mal vernünftig ausklinken.


----------



## puremalt (16. September 2009)

Merci für die Fürsorge Michael, aber ich komm heute leider nicht. Meine Sonntagsrad ist malaad und meine Stadtschlampe hat urwalduntaugliche Reifen.

@zeitweiser: habe die neue PT. Bring ich zum nächsten Treffen mit. Ich sag nix, hör selbst.


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2009)

Wenn kein Wunder geschieht bin ich heute verhindert.

Schade


----------



## zeitweiser (16. September 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Merci für die Fürsorge Michael, aber ich komm heute leider nicht. Meine Sonntagsrad ist malaad und meine Stadtschlampe hat urwalduntaugliche Reifen.
> 
> @zeitweiser: habe die neue PT. Bring ich zum nächsten Treffen mit. Ich sag nix, hör selbst.



Ich bin schunn gonz hibbelisch


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. September 2009)

Schon vor dem Nudelholz dahemm...


----------



## Dämon__ (16. September 2009)

Haschte noch de Roller weg fahre gesinn.


----------



## michael.sc (17. September 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Schon vor dem Nudelholz dahemm...


 
...das war aber ein kurzes Türchen bei Euch! Da ist "zeitweiser"
bestimmt noch ein Stündchen in der Garage auf der Rolle
gefahren. 

...wir haben gestern ziemlich gewichtelt. Resultat: Beim
"Wildsaupfad" an der Steilabfahrt noch eine Zick-Zack-Passage
eingebaut und bei dem Ur-Trail ne Um- und ne Überfahrung an
den dicken Brummern gebaut.


----------



## michael.sc (18. September 2009)

*Samstags-Runde:*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi in Köllerbach (bei trockenem 
Wetter). Es geht mit kleineren Umwegen in Richtung Bietschied 
auf den neuen PWW. Die Strecke ist sehr trailig mit einigen
Technikpassagen. Rückankunft so gegen +- 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (18. September 2009)

Ich freu mich darauf, wir sind dabei.


----------



## c1deli (19. September 2009)

ei getach!
waere nachner auch mal wieder dabei und bringe noch meinen blumennachbar mit.
den hab ich mit paedchen und nightride infiziert und der brauch jetzt seine medikamente, und bei euch gibts da ja anerkanntermassen sehr wirksame praeparate!
alleh danne, und mal sehen, ob 4 std am stueck duddeln ueberhaupt noch funktioniert  
bis denne, wir freun uns!

de deli aus AK


----------



## c1deli (19. September 2009)

so, auch wieder dahemm. und ein verdientes, schoenes, frisches blondes verdrueckt! (bierche, nodierlich) obwohl, mei fraa iss jo aach blond.. also gudd, dass kommt dann noch 

schoene runde wieder, danke fuer die angenehme gesellschaft und die abermalige erkenntnis, dass niemand leichtfertig behaupten solle, er kenne seine heimat! so ein quatsch..., wo ihr nur diese trails auskramt, einfach unglaublich aber total schoen, 
also dann bis bald wieder!

de deli aus AK


----------



## michael.sc (19. September 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


> wo ihr nur diese trails auskramt, einfach unglaublich aber total schoen,


 
...wenn ma kenn neie mehr hann, dann baue ma hald neie. 
Mir hann im Momend drei neie Pädscher in da "Planfeststellungs-
phase 2". 

Hasch jo gesiehn heid midda. De "Kleen Harvester" in da Trikotasch
un schunn klabbds.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. September 2009)

MI 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald 
Es geht zum neuen Kreisel auf der Herman Röchling Höhe und danach über Bous Richtung Warndt.


----------



## wilde.lilli (20. September 2009)

*Samstagstour*

Es war mal wieder richtig genial! Ich wundere mich auch immer wieder über die vielen Singletrails, die Michael so aus dem "Ärmel" zaubert.

Und der Einkehrschwung war auch klasse, denn am besten schmeckt das Bier nach einer abwechslungsreichen Runde mit netter Gesellschaft - diesmal sogar mit "Frauenquote"

vg Lilli


----------



## Necromon (21. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin der neue von der Samstagstour den Jörg mitgeschleppt hat. Die Tour und die Gesellschaft haben mir super gefallen.
Nochmals danke an Michael, super Trails. Freue mich auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. September 2009)

Na dann warte mal bis die dich Stundenlang bei Kälte, Dunkelheit und Nässe durch den Batsch  gejagt haben, dann findest du sie nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. September 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal bis die dich Stundenlang bei Kälte, Dunkelheit und Nässe durch den Batsch  gejagt haben, dann findest du sie nicht mehr so toll.



So was würden wir nie, aber wirklich nie machen. 
Ganz sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. September 2009)

Bin am Mittwoch übrigens auch dabei, dann diskutieren wir das mal.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. September 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch übrigens auch dabei, dann diskutieren wir das mal.



Was gibt es denn da zu diskutieren, wir fahren doch nur wenn die Sonne scheint und kein Schlammloch die Bikes versaut. Oder war das mal anders?


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch übrigens auch dabei, dann diskutieren wir das mal.


Du hast noch einen Downhill zugut


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Du hast noch einen Downhill zugut



Ich bring dann mal das First-Aid Set mit...


----------



## Dämon__ (22. September 2009)

Na dann pack ich mal noch was an Federweg draufbin dann mal gespannt ob noch jemand hinterher kommt.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2009)

Federweg brauchst du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (23. September 2009)

hi zeitweiser,
vielleicht brauch' de daemon kaeh feddawaehch, aber sicher de necromon deine weiblichkeit hellena zum teschde, bring also bitte mal was mit!
de necromon bringt auch was mit, naemlich mich. 
also aus AK heut omend de deli, de necro und de herr MW.
alleh danne, 19.00 !


----------



## Tobilas (23. September 2009)

wenn ich Feierabend kriege, werd ich auch vorbeischaun. Bis jetzt sieht's gut aus... Tempo aber molto toussement !
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (23. September 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


> hi zeitweiser,
> vielleicht brauch' de daemon kaeh feddawaehch, aber sicher de necromon deine weiblichkeit hellena zum teschde, bring also bitte mal was mit!
> de necromon bringt auch was mit, naemlich mich.
> also aus AK heut omend de deli, de necro und de herr MW.
> alleh danne, 19.00 !


Ich bring Sie mal mit
Drei Mann vom aldedibbe eijajjey.
@Roland molto piano


----------



## michael.sc (25. September 2009)

*Samtagsrunde:*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi in Köllerbach.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. September 2009)

ich komme mit


----------



## michael.sc (25. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich komme mit


 
Prima! Da kannst Du uns mal den neuen "Bouser Kreisel"
vorstellen.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. September 2009)

Wie wärs wenn wir uns an David´s Schwimmbadtour dranhängen und auf der Heimfahrt noch den Kreisel nehmen.
Liegt ja auf der Strecke.


----------



## Tobilas (25. September 2009)

David bürgt ja bekanntlich für Qualität....und da ich am Samstag mit Tommy "abdaHall" starten will (saugemütliches Tempo!), versuch ich auch da aufzulaufen. Eventuell sieht man sich ja...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Necromon (25. September 2009)

Ich wäre dann morgen auch dabei um 14 Uhr am Aldi. Ich bringe meinen deli mit.
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Dämon__ (26. September 2009)

Dann bringt doch bitte etwas Wasser mit von der Saar um die Trails zu wässern, bei der Menge an Leuten staubt das doch wie die Sau.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (26. September 2009)

zuerst muss die AK fraktion mal intern klaeren, wer hier wen mitbringt!! 

do bringt ma mol e kollehsch mit, losst denne e paar mol trailstaab schnubbere...  
unn zack: iss ma nur noch zwett garniduhr!  so net!  also uffgepasst:
heid midda kommt de DELI unn *DER* bringt de necro mit!  
unn wenn ich noch e bissje platz hann aach noch e flaeschje saarwasser fuer de daemon...

alleh danne 

(unn heid midda lass ich mir mol erklaere, wie dass mit denne smeilies gett...)


----------



## zeitweiser (26. September 2009)

Alle wieder heil dahemm??


----------



## c1deli (27. September 2009)

jo, alles gudd aankumm: de lausbub87, sowie die zwei, die nicht wissen, wer wen mitbringt. do schaffe ma weida draan. 
iss ne geile paedches ecke dort oben um wallerfangen, die asphaltanundabfahrt wird als km training gefuehrt.
und am mittwoch wird wieder weiter ge-uebt, damit auch die letzten km noch locker aus der huefte kommen. irgendwie wars rad geschda am schluss e bissje schwergaengisch.. 
alleh dann, scheena sunndaa noch!
de deli


----------



## Necromon (27. September 2009)

Bin aach widda gudd dahemm. Un ums mol klarzestelle nadierlich bringt de deli de necro mit Isch hann gesiehn jetzt klappts beim deli aach mit de smilies. Awwa ihr hann uns jo mol scheen hänge lasse, unser abschlußbiersche musste ma alään schlürfe 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## zeitweiser (27. September 2009)

Zuerst die Huwwel verweigern unn dann Biercha

Wer ist Mittwoch um 7 am Start?


----------



## michael.sc (28. September 2009)

Bin wieder dabei. Mittwoch *19:00 Uhr!!!* am Jungenwald. 
Wo gehts hin? Nach Osten (wo es doch so schön trocken ist)?


----------



## zeitweiser (28. September 2009)

Osten ist gut


----------



## HardRock07 (28. September 2009)

Mhhhh....

Wenn Ich ab morgen meine Hellena hab, könntet Ihr mich ja von der Arbeit aus abholen  .
20 Uhr wäre ich dort abfahrtsbereit .

Könnts ja mal überlegen, auch wenns die falsche Richtung ist.

MfG Manu


----------



## Necromon (29. September 2009)

Bin Mittwoch wieder dabei, 19.00 Uhr am Jungenwald. 

Alfred aus AK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. September 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Mhhhh....
> 
> Wenn Ich ab morgen meine Hellena hab, könntet Ihr mich ja von der Arbeit aus abholen  .
> 20 Uhr wäre ich dort abfahrtsbereit .
> ...



Hi Manu
wir kommen dich abholen.
Liegt ja praktisch auf dem Weg;-)


----------



## michael.sc (30. September 2009)

Necromon schrieb:


> Bin Mittwoch wieder dabei, 19.00 Uhr am Jungenwald.
> 
> Alfred aus AK


 
Eindeutig INFIZIERT!!!  

...bis heute Abend!


@zeitweiser: Hast Du heute Abend eine Probe-Hellena dabei?


----------



## HardRock07 (30. September 2009)

Muuhihihi...
Dann infiziert mich auch mal 

Freu mich schon !
Bis heut Abend in Ensdorf 


MfG Manu


----------



## c1deli (30. September 2009)

unn wer bringt mich jetzt mit http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif  jetzt hann ich mich grad dran gewoehnt...

@zeitweiser:  pscht, und verrat das bloss keinem: mir schluerfe sogar biercha ohne aehn aehnzischa huwwel vorher gefahr zu sinn, unn das klabbd aach noch ganz gudd http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif

deli aus ak, heit omend aach widda debei


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2009)

Datt met de Smeilis übe ma noch.


----------



## Necromon (30. September 2009)

@Dämon: ich glab mir misse mim deli mol e smilie-crashkurs mache
@deli: was halsche dann dafon wenn ma eenfach saan ma gehn do zesomme hin, donn brauch käner de annere mitzeholle? 
bis noher zesamme
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (30. September 2009)

@necro: gudd idee!
@daemon: geh ma fort mit denne dinga, als naegschdes klopp ich die mimm hamma ninn!
@all: bis gleich, unn ich genns net uff..
@smilie


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. Oktober 2009)

sooo, wieder daheim!
Das war ne sehr schöne Tour heute Abend! 

Nächstes mal muss ich nur meine Akkus voll laden 

Gute Nacht zusammen....


----------



## Tobilas (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie heißt's so schön: ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:





Ein bißchen staubig war's , aber sonst super !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## c1deli (1. Oktober 2009)

so, aach widda dahemm! de necro unn ich hann noch e klaen rund drangehaengt weils so scheen war  
...nodierlich mimm audo niwwa no AK, unn e scheenes guempche hamma aach schon gemach 
schoenes bild, tobilas! jo, so wars!
ach jo, die hinnefahra bedange sich noch freundlich bei de vornefahra fuer die reichliche blockierbremsunge ab unn aan, halt weechem staab unn so 
ma freue uns awwa trotzdem uffs naegschde mol!!

all, bis ball!
@smilies


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2009)

*Samstagsrunde:*
Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr in Dabo


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2009)

@michael.sc fährst du mit dem Rad an?


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> @michael.sc fährst du mit dem Rad an?


 

Abfahrt ab Pü um 5:15 Uhr


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2009)

...so Freunde der Nacht.
Unser Baby von Mittwoch- Abend ist fertig. Teil 1 ist noch
etwas modifiziert worden und Teil 2 ist zum ...sogar mit 
richtigem Ausstieg.
Dann viel Spaß


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Oktober 2009)

Bin schon drüber


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bin schon drüber


 

...auch Teil 2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Oktober 2009)

Teil 2 kenn ich noch net
Hol ich aber morgen nach.
Wer ist morgen um 14:00 am Start??


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Oktober 2009)

Teil 2 ist auch gut geworden
Wer ist Mittwoch am Start?
Diesmal wirklich gen Osten


----------



## Tobilas (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei ! Natürlich nur bei Kaiserwetter 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (5. Oktober 2009)

Mi sollte klappen!

@zeitweiser: Ich versuch mal vom "TOM-TOM" bis zum "NEUEN BABY"
was zu basteln.


----------



## c1deli (6. Oktober 2009)

die AK newbie fraktion meldet sich schon mal an.
und wenns diesmal der echte osten ist, gibts auch ne bikeanfahrt.
unn wenns zu stramm raehne sollt, dann bleibts hinnadier'che mit da ausstiehchsklausel halt uff.  
unn zeitweiser, waehschd jo: mit odda ohne huwwel 
alleh danne!

joergii, AK


----------



## Necromon (7. Oktober 2009)

Hann geläs heit omend gehts richtung Osten, vielleicht kann die Ak-Fraktion sich do unnawäschs anschließe wenn ma wisste wo vorbeigefahr wird?  Bitte um Treffpunkt.


----------



## michael.sc (7. Oktober 2009)

...am besten 19:00 Uhr Sportplatz. Am Anfang der Runde gibts nämlich
was ganz frisches!


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Oktober 2009)

Lasst mir was vom neuen Trail übrig ;-)
Ich kann heute leider nicht, bin erst wieder am Samstag im Lande...


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Oktober 2009)

Ab wann fährt Ihr rüber? Wenns klappt, komme ich mit. 




Necromon schrieb:


> Hann geläs heit omend gehts richtung Osten, vielleicht kann die Ak-Fraktion sich do unnawäschs anschließe wenn ma wisste wo vorbeigefahr wird?  Bitte um Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (8. Oktober 2009)

schöne Trailtour.
so puddelwarm wie gestern Nacht war es oft im Sommer nicht.


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> schöne Trailtour.


 
...und meine unfreiwillige Tanzeinlage ist zum Glück
nochmal gut ausgegangen.

Ist der Landstraßencowboy gut zu Hause angekommen?


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2009)

*Samstagsrunde:*
Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr am Aldi in Köllerbach
Strecke: Bei gutem Wetter evtl. Berus-Trails mit 
Guide 5 Ritzel-Tom


----------



## Necromon (9. Oktober 2009)

Die zwei aus Altenkessel wären dann Samstag auch wieder dabei 
14.00 Uhr am Aldi, freu mich schon 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Theo1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Geht da heute was bei euch ? oder fällt aus wegen Wasser ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Oktober 2009)

ich werde um 14 Uhr am Aldi sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (10. Oktober 2009)

...wenn es nicht gerade Gießkannen regnet bin ich um 
14:00 Uhr da. Heute Nachmittag soll das Wetter ja besser
werden.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Oktober 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom meldet sich ab !

bin um 13.00 UHR schon unterwegs !

LG 
Tom-Tom


----------



## c1deli (10. Oktober 2009)

die AK fraktion kommt e bissje spaeder. 
es wird so gehsche mittwochomend um 19 uhr. 
unn weil na jo bestimmt net so lang warde daede fahre ma dann gleich nuff uff de jungewald. 
all die heit puenktlich komme wuensche ma fill spass 

gruss!  
vom deli unn necro


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Oktober 2009)

Mittwoch 19:00 Therapiestunde(n) am Jungenwald


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Oktober 2009)

das Wetter sollte mitspielen... Vll bin ich auch am Start


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Oktober 2009)

Es soll was Neues geben


----------



## michael.sc (12. Oktober 2009)

Cool...da sinn ma dabei!

Vielleicht mal wieder Richtung "F"?


----------



## michael.sc (13. Oktober 2009)

...nach Absprache mit dem Weißlichttherapie-Chef
werden wir am Mi Richtung Frankreich unterwegs sein.
Der Trailanteil (ne Menge Geheimtrails in F ;-) ) der Runde 
wird sehr hoch sein! Der Rückweg erfolgt u. a. über 
Gersweiler und Luisenthal (Info für die AK-Fraktion).


----------



## c1deli (13. Oktober 2009)

abteilung AK sagt danke  ,
iss allerdings unvollstaennisch morje, herr N. hat annerwerdische verpflichdunge. herr D. kaem unn wuerd danne mimm herr MW. die radanreise angehn. (MW: 18uhr bei ihne?) 
wie-wass-wer war danne am samschda unnawehchs? gewaesch genn?

alleh hopp danne bis morje uff de geheimpaedcha ,
de DELI


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. Oktober 2009)

bin total schwindelig
muss jetzt in den Koffer


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Oktober 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> bin total schwindelig
> muss jetzt in den Koffer



Kurzzeitiger Orientierungsverlust...


----------



## agent_smith (15. Oktober 2009)

einfach nur TOP !


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Oktober 2009)

ich geb mein Schippchen ab


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Oktober 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich geb mein Schippchen ab




schippchen = löffel ;-)?


----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2009)

*Samstagsrunde:*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi in Köllerbach.
Strecke: mal den "Neuen Brückenweg" im Fischbachtal 
bei Sonnenlicht erkunden.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich dabei, wenn ich bis 14 Uhr meine Zeug erledigt bekomme das Samstags so anfällt...

Wo ist denn das Fischbachtal ?


----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2009)

...zwischen der Rußhütte und Fischbach.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach so.... hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Ist mir aber nur als "Netzbachtal" bekannt.
Also dann, bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (16. Oktober 2009)

jaja, die vielen vielen tals hier im land, iss schon e bissje uniwwasichdlich 
es netzbachtal mitem weiha unnedran muendet ins fischbachtal e'nin. sofill zur saarlaaennisch geografiekunde.
ansonschde gehn ma uns dass morje gehre mol in natura aangugge, necro und deli sinn hiemit offiziell aangemellt.
unn ps, am mittwoch wars echt e schoenes streck'che


----------



## Necromon (16. Oktober 2009)

De deli hat die Ak-Fraktion jo schun aangemellt.
Ich wollt nur noch dazu saan nodemm ich am Mittwoch gepatzt honn, frei ich mich jetzt doppelt druff. 
Ei bis morje dann um 14.00 Uhr am Aldi. 

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## michael.sc (17. Oktober 2009)

...werde heute Mittag vorab noch etwas testen gehn.
Bin um 13:30 Uhr am Einstieg "TOM-TOM" und roll dann
gemütlich zum Aldi.


----------



## michael.sc (18. Oktober 2009)

...schöne Tour gestern! Mal schauen ob wir schon
wieder einen "Neuen" infiziert haben.


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Oktober 2009)

Jop, war seeeeehr schön gestern!
Urwald macht einfach nur gute Laune


----------



## -rennradler- (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann Euch nur zustimmen.  
Ich bin froh, dass ich bald wieder mehr Zeit habe, um wieder öfter dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull-biker (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja , bin infiziert....

hat wirklich Spass gemacht.


----------



## Necromon (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, war wieder ne super Tour gestern 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Oktober 2009)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
wer ist am Start?


----------



## michael.sc (20. Oktober 2009)

...ich denke schon...bei dem trockenen Boden könnten wir
doch mal wieder Richtung Osten?...mit abschließender 
Kreiselschließung?


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Oktober 2009)

Ausgang für morgen ist leider begrenzt.
Werd mich irgendwo ausklicken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Oktober 2009)

Richtung Osten - da wäre ich gerne dabei...
Aber leider klappts bei mir heute nicht.
...wünsche euch Viel Spaß!


----------



## c1deli (21. Oktober 2009)

einsatzgruppe AK rollt auch an, anzahl noch unbestimmt...


----------



## Tobilas (21. Oktober 2009)

...dann mal bis nachher!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Oktober 2009)

wie schätzt ihr die wetterlage ein?

hab keinen bock nass zu werden ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Oktober 2009)

puuubstrocken wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (21. Oktober 2009)

...und ich bin mal wieder schlauer als vorher: es gibt immer irgendwo nen Trail...und wo trotzdem keiner ist, wird einer gebaut 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ...und ich bin mal wieder schlauer als vorher: es gibt immer irgendwo nen Trail...und wo trotzdem keiner ist, wird einer gebaut
> Gruß
> Roland



Die Wege sind da, man muss Sie halt nur fahren.


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
mein erster Nightride war super!!
Aber leider hat es bei dem "Sturz" ein Aussenband gekostet.
4 Wochen kein Rad


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Oktober 2009)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hi!
> mein erster Nightride war super!!
> Aber leider hat es bei dem "Sturz" ein Aussenband gekostet.
> 4 Wochen kein Rad



Hi Saarscha, 

so ein Pech, wünsche gute Besserung. 

Aber bei welchem Sturz? Hab ich da wieder was verpasst.


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi Saarscha,
> 
> so ein Pech, wünsche gute Besserung.
> 
> Aber bei welchem Sturz? Hab ich da wieder was verpasst.



Danke!
bei der Einfahrt zum "Hillclimbing" ins Loch und dann burzelbaum über den Lenker. War die schwere Lampe am Lenker schuld 
Da warst du wohl schon oben


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Oktober 2009)

ohh je,
wünsch auch gute Besserung!

Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs???


----------



## Tobilas (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach-du-schei$$e, das is ja echt übel...naja, bei dem Wetter verpasste nix.
Gute Besserung!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ach-du-schei$$e, das is ja echt übel...naja, bei dem Wetter verpasste nix.
> Gute Besserung!
> Gruß
> Roland



Danke!
Ich bin jetzt schon nervös. Heut Mittag haben se Sonne gemeldet


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ohh je,
> wünsch auch gute Besserung!
> 
> Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs???



Danke!
Keine Ahnung, war dunkel 
Glaube um Püttlingen rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (22. Oktober 2009)

erschda ausritt im dunkle und gleich personeschade?! 
son mist!  auch aus AK beste wuensche! hall druff mit da genesung unn schaff dich mi/sa widda bei 
de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Oktober 2009)

Oh je.
Da überredet man jemand zum Biken und der kommt mit Bänderriss zurück. Das war der Einstieg zum Wackentrail.
Das Loch ist übel und der Sturz sah auch entsprechend aus.
Wie konntest Du mit dieser Verletzung noch 40 km und 600hm fahren?
Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## Saarscha (22. Oktober 2009)

das hab ich mich heut morgen als ich ausm Bett bin und auftreten wollte auch gefragt


----------



## michael.sc (23. Oktober 2009)

...ebenso gute Besserung!!!


----------



## michael.sc (23. Oktober 2009)

*Samstagsrunde:*
Der größte Teil der Samstagstruppe fährt am* Sonntag*
die CTF- Nachfahrt Völklingen. Start 10:00 Uhr!!! am
Sportplatz Jungenwald.

*Die Samstagsrunde entfällt deshalb!*


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie siehts mit Mittwoch aus? ist jemand um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (27. Oktober 2009)

einsatzgruppe SB west plant um 19uhr anzurollen 

deli unn necro, nur de herr MW iss auswaerdisch morje omend


----------



## Theo1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts für Samstag den 31.10.2009 bei euch aus ?
Halloween und kein Ride geplant ???
Ein Vorschlag von uns wäre bei passendem Wetter,
Start um 12.00 Uhr in Nalbach  in Richtung Schmelz Limbach Wadern Grimburg.
Pause dort im Grimburgerhof oder auf der Burg und über Weiskirchen, Noswendel zurück nach Nalbach.
Fahrstrecke Flexibel und Tempo gemütlich.
Rückkehr spätestens um 19.00Uhr.
Für die weit angereisten , wäre der Parkplatz am REWE in Nalbach.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Oktober 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wie schauts für Samstag den 31.10.2009 bei euch aus ?
> Halloween und kein Ride geplant ???
> Ein Vorschlag von uns wäre bei passendem Wetter,
> Start um 12.00 Uhr in Nalbach  in Richtung Schmelz Limbach Wadern Grimburg.
> ...



Hi, 
wie 12:00 Uhr mittags oder nachts ???
Das wäre doch der richtige Tag für einen gruseligen NightRide. 

Mittags muss ich leider noch arbeiten...


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann machst du halt Nachtschicht bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Theo1 (27. Oktober 2009)

12.00 Uhr Mittags natürlich ,kannst du das mit der Arbeit nicht verschieben,red doch mal mit deinem Chef, och menne .
Nur einmal  komm.
Das Wetter soll gut werden.

Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Oktober 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


> einsatzgruppe SB west plant um 19uhr anzurollen
> 
> deli unn necro, nur de herr MW iss auswaerdisch morje omend



Heute müsste Ihr allein in den dunklen Wald.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag habe ich leider gar keine Zeit - weder um 12 Uhr Mittags noch im Mitternacht 

Kommt außer der Einsatzgruppe AK bzw. SB West heute Abend noch jemand?
...oder müssen wir uns alleine die Trails suchen?


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatt mal vor auch mitzukommen... 
Wollt ich aber mehr oder weniger spontan entscheiden... 

Zumal meine Lampe aufem Zoll liegt... vll wird das bis heute abend ja noch was


----------



## michael.sc (28. Oktober 2009)

@Mittwochs-Nightrider: muss leider heute absagen. Erkältung! 

@Theo1: Sa klappt leider nicht. Wäre gern mitgefahren hab aber
am Sa-Abend die Bude voll.

Werde wohl am So-Morgen ne Runde drehen (Start so 9:30 Uhr
-10:00 Uhr) Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist heut abend jemand am Start der einen Plan hat ;-)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn keiner nen Plan hat könnten wir uns Richtung Riegelsberg, Holz, Bietschied austoben gehen. dort kenn ich mich noch am besten aus...


----------



## c1deli (28. Oktober 2009)

puh, sofill antworte, wass e arwet am friehe morje  , also los:

1) msc: dann mol flott gudd besserung, hau rin!

2) theo1: samschda 12 uhr? iss fuer die selbschdstaennisch AK abt. zimmlisch frieh, do simma mimm abschliessende stross kehre seltenschd ferdisch, also eher net   (aus da grimbursch eck haett ich awwa noch schoene trails im garmin kaeschdsche, pn bei interesse)

3) octopuse: plan rgb? gudd! dann treffe ma uns aach dort rum unn mir komme gleich mimm rad dort hin

4) klausoleum: von wo her rollschd danne du an? unn bring jo die lamb vom zoll mit! ma wolle mol spitze

5) zeitweiser: wieso danne  "allaehn ins *ins dunkle*"? ma hann doch es frollein H. debei 

all) gugge ma heut omend mol hier wer jetzt debei iss unn lehsche danne e treffpunkt feschd!

de deli


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

@deli: Gute Idee 

Waren wir mal noch ein paar Stunden ab wer sich noch so meldet...
und machen dann einen Treffpunkt aus.



@Michael: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich rolle aus HSW an.. ggf mit Bruder... der wusste aber noch nicht so wirklich was geht... 

Die Lampe ist da und wird gleich mit Saft versorgt  

Macht einen schwer hochwertigen eindruck... also fÃ¼r 50â¬ ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen  

Freu mich auf heute abend... 

Wenns passt vll bisschen frÃ¼her und dafÃ¼r frÃ¼her aufhÃ¶ren ;-) dass ich morgen wieder zeitig raus komm...


Hab einen extre Fred aufgemacht Betreff Lampe


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm aus Walpershofen (nähe Kaffee Klein). Könnten uns also unterwegs treffen und dann nach Püttlingen zum Jungenwald oder auch nach Riegelsberg (wohin auch immer) rollen
Ich hab ab kurz nach 18 Uhr Zeit.

Wie siehts mit der Abt. AK aus???
Wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## redbull-biker (28. Oktober 2009)

Seit vorsichtig!
Habe heute auf der Rettungswache Heusweiler Dienst

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Walpershofen (nähe Kaffee Klein). Könnten uns also unterwegs treffen und dann nach Püttlingen zum Jungenwald oder auch nach Riegelsberg (wohin auch immer) rollen
> Ich hab ab kurz nach 18 Uhr Zeit.
> 
> Wie siehts mit der Abt. AK aus???
> Wann und wo treffen wir uns?



Ok, können uns gern irgendwo treffen... sollten wir in den Jungenwald fahren, fahr ich lieber über Obersalbach und dann am Autobahnbringer Richtung "Rocko Platz" und dann Richtung Römerweg... ist für mich bisschen einfacher... 

Aber nach RGB können wir uns gern irgendwo zusammenschließen. Entweder an der alten Mühle in Walpershofen und dann die Ziegelhütter Straße hoch oder aber an der Brücke in Walpershofen die jetzt keine mehr ist ^^ Sprich Anfang Köllertalradweg ehemalige komische Dönerbude oder aber auch Zubringer Kläranlage und dann Richtung Russweg und Lampennest...


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

@Klausoleum:
Wenn sonst keiner zum Jungenwald kommt können wir uns ja mit den Altenkessler in RGB treffen. Vorschlag 19:00 Uhr bei den Tennisplätzen am Lampennest?
wir könnten dann über die Zigelhütterstr. in den Wald und dorthin düsen. Treffen können wir uns vorher (18:15) an der alten Mühle (das ist doch zwischen Heusweiler und Walpershofen- oder)

@c1deli wisst ihr wo es Lampennest ist?


ich muss jetzt los... schau aber um 17:30 noch mal hier rein.


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> @Klausoleum:
> Wenn sonst keiner zum Jungenwald kommt können wir uns ja mit den Altenkessler in RGB treffen. Vorschlag 19:00 Uhr bei den Tennisplätzen am Lampennest?
> wir könnten dann über die Zigelhütterstr. in den Wald und dorthin düsen. Treffen können wir uns vorher (18:15) an der alten Mühle (das ist doch zwischen Heusweiler und Walpershofen- oder)




Jap dort ist die. Gegenüber haben sie vor ein paar Wochen die neue Saarbahnbrücke aufgebaut. (Blau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Klausoleum: 19.00 Uhr wird für die Ak Fraktion e bissje knapp, 19.15                            an de Tennisplätz in RGB würde ma schaffe. Vielleicht 
                     könntest du mir deine Handynummer mailen für den Fall der 
                     Fälle.
@ all: wer sunscht noch luscht hat, immer kumme 

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Saarscha (28. Oktober 2009)

wünsch Euch viel Spaß!
ma kuck´n wie es nä Woche bei mir aussieht..
Grüße


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2009)

ok, also 19:15 an den Tennisplätzen am Lampennest.
Ich bin dann um 18:30 an der alten Mühle.

bis gleich 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2009)

hehe geile eingabe der nummer )

meine ist:

null eins sieben acht 166 und dann 166+2 und am ende die 2


Freu mich 

bis gleich


----------



## Necromon (28. Oktober 2009)

meine Handynummer ist
0172 68 zweimal die vier zweimal die neun und die 3 
freu mich ebenfalls, bis gleich

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## chris84 (28. Oktober 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Werde wohl am So-Morgen ne Runde drehen (Start so 9:30 Uhr
> -10:00 Uhr) Noch jemand Lust?



da wäre ich evtl. Interessiert... würde aber von Hüttersdorf aus starten... Treffen irgendwo dazwischen? 

heut abend klappt bei mir zeitlich leider nicht, muss noch ein bisschen was erledigen und bin gerade erst heim gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (29. Oktober 2009)

scheenie rund geschda in der holzer-rgb-bietschied-eck! 
unn die 2 junge hann die 2 aeltere herre widda ganz scheen uff trab gehall.. 
(macht awwa nix, die brauche sowas!)
de deli unn co


----------



## Saarscha (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
fährt heut jemand?
Wetter is jo ganz ok


----------



## c1deli (2. November 2009)

die AK'ler werre schon widda hibbelisch.
wer issen am mittwoch ausser gudd moeschlisch em raehn noch debei? mir hoere die trails schon leis "kummen bei" rufe


----------



## Klausoleum (2. November 2009)

c1deli schrieb:


> die AK'ler werre schon widda hibbelisch.
> wer issen am mittwoch ausser gudd moeschlisch em raehn noch debei? mir hoere die trails schon leis "kummen bei" rufe



Wie war das... wir können alles auser Hochdeutsch ^^ 

Is verdammt schwer zu lesen...


Ja ich denk wenns am Mittwoch trocken is werd ich am Start sein... 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## michael.sc (2. November 2009)

Mittwoch sollte Klappen. Ist ja Winterpokalsaison...16 Punkte sollten
Pflicht sein!


----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...welche "MÄNNER" sind heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr auf jeden Fall am Start?
Wenn keiner kommen sollte geh ich schon etwas früher mit "Wettersau Tom-Tom"
biken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. November 2009)

Moin Männers...
wo gehts denn heute Abend hin? schon was geplant?


----------



## Tobilas (4. November 2009)

Land unter!
Also das tu ich mir nicht an, hier schifft's echt wie die Sau, ich verschieb das Punktesammeln um ein paar Tage.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...bin vorgestern bei Dauerregen gefahren. War wasserdicht angezogen und hatte 
die Schutzis drauf. Ohne Probleme...war schon irgendwie genial der prasselnde Regen
und das herabfallende bunte Laub.


----------



## Tobilas (4. November 2009)

Genial? Genial is ein Glas Rotwein am prasselnden Kamin 
Naja, vieleicht hört's irgendwann mal auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...in SB ist es seit heute Nacht trocken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. November 2009)

> ...in SB ist es seit heute Nacht trocken.


oh nööö, dann staubt es wieder so viel....


----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...meld mich für heute Abend ab. Bin schon früher unterwegs.


----------



## Tobilas (4. November 2009)

@Michael.sc: da fällt mir nix mehr ein, es schifft wie die Sau !!
Doch, eins fällt mir ein: eine neue Spezies ist geboren, der *Amphibien-Biker*, er hat Schwimmhäute anstatt Klickies, fährt unter Wasser so schnell wie über Wasser, ist halb Lurch - halb Mensch und hat Oberschenkel wie Büschi


----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...war mit Tom-Tom zusammen ne geniale Wasserschlacht.

MW würde sagen: "Richtige Regenschlampen"


----------



## Klausoleum (4. November 2009)

was läuft eigentlich am Wochenende... müssen da noch ne Menge km für den Winterpokel nachholen 

Samstag? Sonntag?

Bin für alles offen... auch an beiden Tagen ;-) Das Wetter sollte passen


----------



## michael.sc (4. November 2009)

...ich denke wie immer Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi. Eine 16 Punkte
Tour (mit Funzel) sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich denke wie immer Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi. Eine 16 Punkte
> Tour (mit Funzel) sollte schon drin sein.



Da kenn ich schon jemand der sich auf Samstag freut


----------



## Marc74 (4. November 2009)

Nabend, 
nun versuche ich schon seit einigen Wochen mich mal bei Euch Samstags um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bewerben und ich dachte kommenden Sa. klappts ... Da kommt doch tatsächlich eine Einladung zum Raclette essen mmmmhh das gibt zwar keine Punkte im WP aber dafür bestimmt Power aufs Pedal. Ich werde am Ball beleiben und irgendwann stehen die Zeichen gut und ich vor`m ALDI. 
Hat vieleicht irgendjemand Lust sich am Sonntag Morgen um 10 Uhr aufs Rad zu setzen? Ich mach´s auf jedenfall und wollte eine ca. 12 Punkte Tour radeln. 

Richtung ??? 

Hang loose dermarc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (4. November 2009)

Ach, ihr Rast ja immer so das ist im Winter nicht gut.
Wir kommen vieleicht auch mit, auch ohne Winterpokal.
Muss mal Greta fragen.

Theo


----------



## chris84 (4. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> nun versuche ich schon seit einigen Wochen mich mal bei Euch Samstags um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bewerben und ich dachte kommenden Sa. klappts ... Da kommt doch tatsächlich eine Einladung zum Raclette essen mmmmhh das gibt zwar keine Punkte im WP aber dafür bestimmt Power aufs Pedal. Ich werde am Ball beleiben und irgendwann stehen die Zeichen gut und ich vor`m ALDI.
> Hat vieleicht irgendjemand Lust sich am Sonntag Morgen um 10 Uhr aufs Rad zu setzen? Ich mach´s auf jedenfall und wollte eine ca. 12 Punkte Tour radeln.
> 
> ...


Ich werd am Sonntag um die Uhrzeit vermutlich aufm Bike sitzen...

bin aber im Moment 100% Matsch-Verweigerer, nämlich genau so lange bis Projekt Rohloff fahrbereit ist. Wenn du dich für ne Ausgedehnte Tour über weitgehend befestigte Wege begeistern kannst...


----------



## Marc74 (5. November 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ich werd am Sonntag um die Uhrzeit vermutlich aufm Bike sitzen...
> 
> bin aber im Moment 100% Matsch-Verweigerer, nämlich genau so lange bis Projekt Rohloff fahrbereit ist. Wenn du dich für ne Ausgedehnte Tour über weitgehend befestigte Wege begeistern kannst...


 


Klar gerne, Ich brauch auch nicht unbedingt eine Schlammpackung. Lass uns dann einfach sehen was geht.


----------



## HardRock07 (5. November 2009)

Hoi Leuts.

Werd mich Samstag auch mal wieder einklinken.
Soll zwar am Morgen noch Regnen, aber dat werden wir ja dann sehen 

Oki, bis danne !
Manu


----------



## Tobilas (5. November 2009)

Moin,







Soviel also mal zum Wetter :kotz:

Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (5. November 2009)

...1,8 mm/m², das ist doch zur Zeit schon fast staubtrocken. Die Menge
hat es gestern Abend in 10 Minuten geeimert. 
Am Samstag haben auch "rotweinschlürfende Kaminkuschler"
WP-Antrittspflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (5. November 2009)

Dann würd ich sagen:

Macht alle artig eure Teller leer ^^


----------



## Tobilas (5. November 2009)

...1,8 mm/m² /Minute  
Samstag nachmittag geht schon mal nicht, da muß ich Fußball gucken, nee, nicht am Kamin sondern B-Jugend FSV Saarwellingen (die wollen in die A-Jugend Verbandsliga aufsteigen)
Aber Sonntag morgen wird angegriffen !!!
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: Bis heut abend?


----------



## Marc74 (6. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Klar gerne, Ich brauch auch nicht unbedingt eine Schlammpackung. Lass uns dann einfach sehen was geht.


 
Ich bin am Sonntag morgen um 10Uhr in Püttlingen am Jungenwald 
um eine Tour von ca 3h und min. 12pkt zu radeln.
Die Richtung (????) ist Wetter und Situationsabhängig hauptsache das Rad dreht sich. 
Wer Lust hat bei zZ ganz passablem Wettervoraussichten mitzukommen... Bitte

Gruß dermarc

_________________________________________
Wer für ALLES offen ist, ist nicht danz dicht


----------



## Klausoleum (6. November 2009)

wie krass is das denn bitte ^^ 

plötzlich rechnen alle nur noch in Punkte


----------



## michael.sc (6. November 2009)

...werd nachher noch ne mind. 8er Runde drehen.


----------



## Klausoleum (6. November 2009)

muss auch noch ein Gebiet zw Humes Wiesbach und Eppelborn scannen gehen ;-) 

Gibt natürlich auch Punkte ;-)


----------



## Marc74 (6. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wie krass is das denn bitte ^^
> 
> plötzlich rechnen alle nur noch in Punkte


 

km und hm war gestern...

...ja irgendwie macht der WP ganz kirre im Kopf ;-))


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. November 2009)

hier ist ja echt jeder am Punktesammeln
und ich hab mich nicht beim WinterPokal angemeldet ...
nehmt ihr mich trotzdem am Samstag mit?


----------



## chris84 (6. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag morgen um 10Uhr in Püttlingen am Jungenwald
> um eine Tour von ca 3h und min. 12pkt zu radeln.
> Die Richtung (????) ist Wetter und Situationsabhängig hauptsache das Rad dreht sich.
> Wer Lust hat bei zZ ganz passablem Wettervoraussichten mitzukommen... Bitte


Wenn ich die Tourguidefunktion übernehmen darf komm ich evtl... aus den 12 Punkten werden bei mir aber wg. Anfahrt aus Hüttersdorf min. 15 

ich werd wie gesagt ausschließlich matschFREIE wege fahren... (zum Glück macht der Winterpokal da keinen Unterschied )


----------



## Marc74 (6. November 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Tourguidefunktion übernehmen darf komm ich evtl... aus den 12 Punkten werden bei mir aber wg. Anfahrt aus Hüttersdorf min. 15
> 
> ich werd wie gesagt ausschließlich matschFREIE wege fahren... (zum Glück macht der Winterpokal da keinen Unterschied )


 geht io. dann brauch ich mir auch keinen Stress wegen der Strecke zu machen 

bis dann und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (7. November 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> hier ist ja echt jeder am Punktesammeln
> und ich hab mich nicht beim WinterPokal angemeldet ...
> nehmt ihr mich trotzdem am Samstag mit?


 
...letztes Jahr konnte man sich bis Mitte November noch anmelden. 


Wenn es heute Mittag so einigermaßen trocken ist bin ich um
14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## c1deli (7. November 2009)

morje maenners! 
ja saachen mol, wass hann se eich dann in de kaffee gemach  
hann ich doch gedenkt, ich waer hie bei de biker, lese awwa hie nur noch von punkde sammle, pokal, unn "wenischdens so-unnso-fill zaehler" misses sinn.
dass iss jo faschd wie bei dr. kloebner in da badewann: "aaaber ich kann laenger als Sie!" ...  

so, wenns net zufill schifft ( jaja, 'rufen ruhisch weichei..)  komm ich heit odda eher morje mitduddele, awwa ohne zu zaehle 

de deli


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. November 2009)

ich bin auch um 14 Uhr am Aldi!
Hab ja ne Regenjacke ;-)


----------



## HardRock07 (7. November 2009)

Oha, dat wird heurte aber ne dreifacher Schlammlörer 

Bis nachher!
MfG Manu


----------



## chris84 (7. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> geht io. dann brauch ich mir auch keinen Stress wegen der Strecke zu machen
> 
> bis dann und Gruß


Ich hab grad mal die Strecke zusammengestellt... Wir müssen den Treffpunkt etwas verschieben!

Ich würd sagen nach wie vor 10 Uhr, aber Treffpunkt an dem kleinen Parkplatz Kreuzung L140 - Straße von Herchenbach nach Schwarzenholz, nähe der Autbahnauffahrt Schwarzenholz.
siehe hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.323539,6.873213&num=1&t=h&sll=49.338781,6.929121&sspn=0.05818,0.128059&ie=UTF8&ll=49.323248,6.872935&spn=0.010196,0.01929&z=16
(dort wo der grüne Pfeil ist!)

ist vom Jungenwald gut zu erreichen, ca. 5km und einfach entlag der Römerstraße, immer geradeaus bis zur Autobahn, über die Autobahn und schon ist man da. 

Ansonsten wird das für mich von Hüttersdorf aus zu weit. Ich müsste nämlich um halb 2 daheim sein, und so hat die Runde gut 60km... das sollte passen!


----------



## michael.sc (7. November 2009)

...war heute ganz schön feucht zum Schluss.
Viel Spaß beim Schlammwühlen morgen früh. 
Ich denk an euch am trockenen Frühstückstisch.

@Zeitweiser: -1 ist der Hammer!


----------



## chris84 (7. November 2009)

nix schlamm, der wird morgen konsequent umgangen!  

und von oben solls morgen ja auch trocken bleiben (hoff ich mal  )


----------



## HardRock07 (7. November 2009)

haben wir auf dem Rückweg auch gedacht 
Der Weg, den wir gefahren sind, war normal nie Badschich, auch nach regen nicht.
Heute wars dann die reinste Sau-Autobahn.

Wer kommt freiwillig mit zum Tom-1 zum Springen üben ? 

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (7. November 2009)

...im nächsten Leben! Wenn ich wieder jung und wild bin. 

@chris:...und es wird heute Nacht NICHT abtrocknen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (7. November 2009)

@hardrock07: Ich glaub es nicht. Teamwertung zur Zeit 3.!!! Da hat sich der 
Regen-Ride  doch gelohnt!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (7. November 2009)

Jop, habs auch gesehn 
Nur weiter so 

Morgen nehm Ich die 50/ 60 in Angriff, je nachdem wie es mir geht 

MfG Manu

( ja ich weiß, zur 50 fehlen nur 15 Minuten)


----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...war heute ganz schön feucht zum Schluss.
> Viel Spaß beim Schlammwühlen morgen früh.
> Ich denk an euch am trockenen Frühstückstisch.
> 
> @Zeitweiser: -1 ist der Hammer!


unn gar keen airwet


----------



## Marc74 (8. November 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal die Strecke zusammengestellt... Wir müssen den Treffpunkt etwas verschieben!
> 
> Ich würd sagen nach wie vor 10 Uhr, aber Treffpunkt an dem kleinen Parkplatz Kreuzung L140 - Straße von Herchenbach nach Schwarzenholz, nähe der Autbahnauffahrt Schwarzenholz.
> siehe hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.323...=49.323248,6.872935&spn=0.010196,0.01929&z=16
> ...


 
Sorry Chris, ich habe gerade jetzt erst Deinen Eintrag gelesen. Ich war auch um 10 bereits mit jemand anderem am Jungemwald verabredet daher hätte es eh nicht funktioniert. Also der Plan bei uns war es auch relativ frisch wieder zuhause anzukommen naja mein schwatzes NOX war nachher hahtlos braun. Aber was sols wir haben ja fließend Wasser und ne Waschmasch. Vieleich klapps ja beim nächsten mal zusammen zu radeln.

Gruß marc


----------



## chris84 (8. November 2009)

@Marc: schade....

unsere Runde war top, kein bisschen Matsch, und trotzdem praktisch kein Autoverkehr. 80km, 1500hm und 16Punkte


----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2009)

MI 19:00 Laternenumzug 
Wer mit kommt steht mit seiner Fackel am Jungenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (8. November 2009)

DABEI 

Soferns von oben trocken ist


----------



## agent_smith (8. November 2009)

dabei


----------



## michael.sc (9. November 2009)

...bin dabei...kann ja eigentlich nicht mehr nasser und schlammiger werden als
die letzten Tage.


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. November 2009)

wenns am Mittwoch nicht matschiger als am Samstag ist, komm ich auch zum Martinsumzug


----------



## zeitweiser (10. November 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> wenns am Mittwoch nicht matschiger als am Samstag ist, komm ich auch zum Martinsumzug


Irgendwie ist der Wasserhahn im Moment sehr weit offen
Morgen wird es aber trockenzumindest von oben.


----------



## Theo1 (10. November 2009)

Was ist eigendlich mit eurer Chefin Lilli los ?
Seit geraumer Zeit nix mehr gehört.
Am Wochenende soll es ja wieder Sommer werden.
Fahrt ihr am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr Aldi ?
Morgen Abend geht bei mir nicht.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (10. November 2009)

es scheint ganz so, als hätte jemand für morgen schön Wetter bestellt


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> es scheint ganz so, als hätte jemand für morgen schön Wetter bestellt


Schade


----------



## Klausoleum (10. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Schade



WHY?


----------



## michael.sc (11. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Schade


 

...ein paar Schlammlöcher können wir Dir bestimmt anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (11. November 2009)

Und und und??? denk ganzen Tag noch keinen Tropfen  Jeeha... 

bis auch ein bisschen Nebel heute morgen... Wobei der auch ganz schön nass sein kann 


Und für nachher extra noch was getüftelt 


Licht aus der Dose... 










Und dazu die DX Lampe... gestern kleine Probefahrt... echt herrlich ... 
bis nachher


----------



## Tobilas (11. November 2009)

Hi,
keine schlechte Tour, Materialmordend allerdings:






Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klinger (12. November 2009)

Bleib entspannt, es ist ja bald Weihnachten!!!
Aber Nikolaustour wird noch gemacht.


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. November 2009)

Bei mir hats gestern leider nicht geklappt :-(
bin aber am Samstag um 14 Uhr am Aldi - gerne auch früher...




> keine schlechte Tour, Materialmordend allerdings:



Uiii Roland, dass sieht ja übel aus...
Wer hat denn da sein Bike zerlegt? Ist doch nicht dein Yeti - oder doch?


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Tobilas (12. November 2009)

@Octopuse: nee nee, das Yeti is unkaputtbar. Das war Michael's Bike.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. November 2009)

Da kann er ja froh sein ein neues zu haben.


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. November 2009)

> Das war Michael's Bike.



 Ohhh nööö, das ist aber tragisch  !!!

Wer führt uns denn nun Samstags über die Trails quer durchs südwestliche Saarland


----------



## Tobilas (12. November 2009)

@Dämon: es sollte erst im dezember oder so geliefert werden :-(
@Octopuse: so wie ich den Michael kenn wird das nur ein kurzfristige Betriebsstörung sein


----------



## Dämon__ (12. November 2009)

Na dann ab zum Schweißer, wenn er eine Adresse braucht, ich kenne da jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (12. November 2009)

Hi Leuts,

suche dringends einen günstigen Race-Alu Rahmen für meine "Winterschlampe". 
Größe 20" oder "L". Jemand Tipps? Max. so 200,-  in "normalen Farben" 
(Schwarz, dunkelschwarz, hellschwarz...). 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klausoleum (12. November 2009)

Guggst du hier... 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/223916/cat/53

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/222662/cat/53

Beide mit Canti-Sockel und neu...


----------



## michael.sc (12. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> suche dringends einen günstigen Race-Alu Rahmen für meine "Winterschlampe".
> Größe 20" oder "L". Jemand Tipps? Max. so 200,-  in "normalen Farben"
> ...


 

...so hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Tipps...neuer Rahmen ist bestellt
und morgen wird schon ummontiert.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Tipps...neuer Rahmen ist bestellt
> und morgen wird schon ummontiert.



oah nicht schlecht... 
erzähl mir mehr 
oder erzähl uns mehr...


----------



## Dämon__ (12. November 2009)

Jep...will ich auch wissen wo du so schnell einen Rahmen her bekommst.


----------



## michael.sc (12. November 2009)

...kleiner Laden, super Service und mein Geheimtipp!!! 
(ein ehemaliger Trainingskollege hat ein kleines Lädchen
und ist in Sachen Reparatur fast unschlagbar. Ein Anruf genügt
und die Sache läuft problemlos zu fast Internetpreisen mit super
gutem Sofortservice!).

...von dort kommt auch mein neues Christkindl-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (12. November 2009)

Wird wohl der Raber sein.


----------



## Klinger (12. November 2009)

Hallo Michael, das ist sicher bei mir in der Nähe?


----------



## chris84 (12. November 2009)

sehr beruhigend zu Erfahren, dass nicht nur Bergwerk-Rahmen brechen 

aber äußerst schade um das schöne stumpi...  ich hoffe doch dass der jetzt wenigstens nen angemessenen Platz als Wandschmuck bekommt!


----------



## Klausoleum (12. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...kleiner Laden, super Service und mein Geheimtipp!!!
> (ein ehemaliger Trainingskollege hat ein kleines Lädchen
> und ist in Sachen Reparatur fast unschlagbar. Ein Anruf genügt
> und die Sache läuft problemlos zu fast Internetpreisen mit super
> ...



Ob ich da mit meinem Geldbeutel auch mal nach einem Rahmen anfragen sollt?


----------



## michael.sc (13. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, das ist sicher bei mir in der Nähe?


 
Exakt!

@Klausoleom: Warum nicht. Ich kann Dir gern mal die Adresse geben.


Versuch wohl trotzdem meinen alten Rahmen reparieren zu lassen. Wird
ja wohl im Saarland einen Rahmenbauer geben der ein neues Bauteil anschweißen kann.
Wer kennt denn einen?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. November 2009)

Wenn du den Rahmen von Profis schweißen lassen willst musst du dich schon weiter weg bewegen. Hier kannst du dich mal informieren ob es sich lohnt oder überhaupt geht. Ich hatte damals auch jemanden gesucht und hier bei uns niemanden gefunden außer den Betrieb in Schmelz wie per PN schon beschrieben.
Bei Anfragen von anderen Betrieben waren die Preise so hoch da hätte ich mir auch gleich einen neuen Bestellen können.
In Schmelz hat der Spaß 30  gekostet ist aber auch ohne Garantie.


----------



## crazyeddie (13. November 2009)

bei alu kannste das praktisch vergessen. in der theorie mags gehen, aber ich würd die finger davon lassen. bei dem metalmatrix zeugs das specialized bei den s-works rahmen immer genommen hat weiß doch keiner, wie er es wärmebehandeln muss nach dem schweißen.


----------



## Primsbiker (13. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> suche dringends einen günstigen Race-Alu Rahmen für meine "Winterschlampe".
> Größe 20" oder "L". Jemand Tipps? Max. so 200,-  in "normalen Farben"
> ...


 

Wie war das mit dem jung und wild..............im nächsten Leben.........???

Tja ......................und mit einem Ghost wäre das bestimmt nicht passiert..................................


----------



## HardRock07 (13. November 2009)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus ?
Ist da morgen um 14 uhr jemand am Aldi vorzufinden ?
Am besten mit Funzel.

MfG Manu


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen um 14 uhr am Aldi.
Könnte ggf. auch schon früher los...

@Michael:
hast du den neuen Rahmen schon "eingebaut" und bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

OAH  da sag ich nicht nein ;-) 

Wenn ich schon am Sonntag nicht mitkann.... 

Also 14Uhr Aldi... muss ja meinen WPP VOrsprung ausbauen


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

emmm jungs...

ich glaub das wird heute wettertechnisch ins wasser fallen


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. November 2009)

hmmmm, vor 30 Minuten sah es noch richtig toll am Himmel aus...
Jetzt ziehs zu :-(
Naja - bis 14 Uhr is ja noch e bisje... ich glaub, ich muss trotzdem raus und starte auch bei regen


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

gugg dir mal an was da aus Frankreich angerollt kommt... 

http://www.meteo60.net/radars/index.php


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

Das sind doch nur Wolken, ist ja nicht gesagt das da was raus kommt.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Wolken, ist ja nicht gesagt das da was raus kommt.



hehe ich glaub das ist kein Wolken sondern ein Niederschlagsradar 

LEIDER

Wenn das Wolken wären müsste alles grün sein ^^


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

Egal was es ist....ich mach trotzdem meine HW Runde, bin ab Morgen 4 Tage im Wellness-Urlaub. und komme nicht zum fahren.


----------



## Theo1 (14. November 2009)

Bei mir hatt der weiße Riese und die Waschmaschine die ganze Nacht
durchgemacht.
Gestern auf Nightride Tour .War das eine Schlammpackung .
Das will ich heute nicht nochmal.
Warte mal auf Morgen früh , wies dann aussieht.

Theo


----------



## michael.sc (14. November 2009)

...so Radl ist fertig, Wetter ist besch... . Mal sehn wie es um 13:30 Uhr
aussieht.

@Theo1: Du hast recht, morgen ist es bestimmt wieder "staubtrocken".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (14. November 2009)

Hier fängt es auch grad an zu reechnen 

Hoffentlich isset nachher besser.


----------



## Tobilas (14. November 2009)

@Michael: neue deutsche Bestzeit für nen Rahmenumbau, oder?


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. November 2009)

uii, ich glaub, hier hörts grad auf zu regnen!
Ich zieh mich jetzt mo um und "schwimme" Richtung Aldi ;-)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Theo1 (14. November 2009)

Un trotzdem Reeeens wie die Sau bei uns.
Glaub da Hilft nur Wellness.
Ab in die Sauna .

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. November 2009)

Habe eben frei bekomme. 
Komme auch, zum lockeren mitrollen. Wollte aber nur den neuen geilen Rahmen von Michael sehen. 

Bin gespannt wie lange der hält... (15 Jahre??)


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Un trotzdem Reeeens wie die Sau bei uns.
> Glaub da Hilft nur Wellness.
> Ab in die Sauna .
> 
> Theo



Regen hört gleich auf. Es ist warm, kaum Regen in Sicht und ich habe frei. 
Da muss man doch auf's Bike. Nur Tilli, mit Spülhänden von gestern bleibt bei den Weichei-Schwester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (14. November 2009)

Also hier bei uns schifft's im Moment wie die Sau, da geh ich nicht vor's Loch  
So ein Mist, ausgerechnt Samstag mittag muß es so regnen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. November 2009)

Ich kumme ach,
wenn´s Regnet fahre ich ins Clubheim un trink 2-5 Weizen ausem Winterpokal.

LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (14. November 2009)

...so laut Regenradar zieht im Moment noch ein kräftiger Schauer
durch...ab 14:00 Uhr sollte es besser werden...ich zieh mich jetzt
an Mädels...bis nachher.


----------



## Marc74 (14. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> OAH  da sag ich nicht nein ;-)
> 
> Wenn ich schon am Sonntag nicht mitkann....
> 
> Also 14Uhr Aldi... muss ja meinen WPP VOrsprung ausbauen


 

Tja, wenn Du morgen nicht kannst musst Du heute wohl raus, ansonsten war´s das mit Deinem Vorsprung.

Sportliche Grüße dermarc, eine Winterschlampe.
______________________
Ernst ist ein Name und keine Tugend


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Du morgen nicht kannst musst Du heute wohl raus, ansonsten war´s das mit Deinem Vorsprung.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße dermarc, eine Winterschlampe.
> ______________________
> Ernst ist ein Name und keine Tugend





Hehe ^^ 
Ich hab mir für morgen doch Zeit genommen... Alles andre wär unsportlich... 
Kenn ich dich eigentlich? bzw du mich?


----------



## Marc74 (14. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hehe ^^
> Ich hab mir für morgen doch Zeit genommen... Alles andre wär unsportlich...
> Kenn ich dich eigentlich? bzw du mich?


 
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir uns kennen... Aber ich will morgen früh um 11 am Bahnhof sein vieleicht kann man ja dann mal ein Teamtreff veranstalten.


----------



## HardRock07 (14. November 2009)

Das mit dem Schauer stimmt wohl Michael.... 
Mist Wetter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im Regen losfahren, werd ich jedenfalls nich.

Ich drück euch mal die daumen für besseres Wetter. 

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir uns kennen... Aber ich will morgen früh um 11 am Bahnhof sein vieleicht kann man ja dann mal ein Teamtreff veranstalten.




Na dann  ich werd auch da sein ...


----------



## Marc74 (14. November 2009)

ok bis dann 

mit einem kräftigen "es lebe das Team" verabschiede ich mich bis morgen früh

dermarc


----------



## michael.sc (14. November 2009)

...so widder dehemm...unn kenn Drobbe abkridd ab zwei uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (14. November 2009)

Jo - war ne spitzen Tour!
Ich hab eben erst gemerkt, dass ich noch etwas Regen (von vor 14 Uhr !!!) die ganze Zeit in meinen Schuhen spazieren gefahren hab! Die sind echt Wasserdicht! Kein Tropfen ist rausgelaufen und kalte Füße hatte ich keine!


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so widder dehemm...unn kenn Drobbe abkridd ab zwei uhr.



und morgen auch wieder am start? Wie siehts im Wald aus ;-) Sehr trocken? oder soll ich die gießkanne mitbringen?


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

Also von oben war es ja trocken aber von unten....
stellenweise kommt man fast nicht mehr vom Acker, zumindest war es auf der Litermontrunde so, ist schon Grenzwertig gewesen.






Aber zumindest konnte man weit sehen.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2009)

auwauwau... 

aber immer positiv denken ^^ dein Rad könnte schlimmer aussehen ^^


----------



## Theo1 (14. November 2009)

Ich hab euch doch gewarnt, war gestern Abend dort unterwegs.
Rad sah noch etwas schlimmer aus als das von Chris.Sehr tiefer Boden dort.
Der Trail hinter der Sodixhütte ist vom Baumschubser mit Ästen zugelegt auf den ersten 200m im Moment .Hoffen wir mal das die nochmal weggeräumt werden.Werde es Morgen früh um 10.00 ur nochmal Testen gehn 

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2009)

Um 10.00h sitze ich im Auto und fahre ins Sauerland, direkt bei Winterberg, mein Bike darf ich aber nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Theo1 (14. November 2009)

Dafür aber deine Frau
War gestern ohne Kotflügel unterwegs bis der Sand im Polster gescheuert hatt
Viel Spass beim Wellnessen.

Theo


----------



## chris84 (15. November 2009)

also wenn sogar da dämon die feiglingsblättcha dran hat 

heut wars aber net halb so wild wie vermutet... es war sogar regelrecht trocken im Urwald


----------



## michael.sc (15. November 2009)

...dann seit Ihr wohl nur die Autobahnen dort gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...dann seit Ihr wohl nur die Autobahnen dort gefahren!



ne ne, aber die Wege von gestern waren heute schon viel besser zu fahren. Ein Tag ohne Regen hat schon was.


----------



## Klausoleum (15. November 2009)

joa hat Stellenweise richtig Spaß gemacht 


OSM ist mittlerweile auch vervollständigt ;-) nur das Rad ist noch nicht geputzt^^ 
ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt???


----------



## michael.sc (16. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> OSM ist mittlerweile auch vervollständigt ;-)


 

...und in welcher Gegend?...hab nichts entdecken können.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und in welcher Gegend?...hab nichts entdecken können.



Ja die Strecke die wir am Sonntag gefahren sind und nicht eingetragen waren...  
so z.b. auch der Bahnhof Püttlingen ;-)



Mittwoch wird das Wetter gut  

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/vorhersagegrafik/107100.png?ver=1258396683

Ob uns der Michael seinen neuen Rahmen vorführt


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2009)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald.
Spazierfahrt zum Punktesammeln.
Michael hat einen schönen Rahmen
Eigentlich zu schade als Winterschlampe


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Spazierfahrt zum Punktesammeln.
> /quote]
> 
> 
> Ich würd sagen früher Treffen und später nach haus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (16. November 2009)

Könntet ihr mich am Mittwoch nochmal abholen ?
Teufelsburg bei Nacht wäre doch mal was 

Werde so oder so am Mi und Do mim fahrrad zur Arbeit. *FREU, zwei tage trocken*

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mich am Mittwoch nochmal abholen ?
> Teufelsburg bei Nacht wäre doch mal was
> 
> Werde so oder so am Mi und Do mim fahrrad zur Arbeit. *FREU, zwei tage trocken*
> ...



) und jede menge Punkte ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2009)

Teufelsburg
Wann sollen wir Dich abholen?


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2009)

war ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## HardRock07 (16. November 2009)

So 20 Uhr wäre Ich abfahrtsbereit.
Wenn ich 20:15 Uhr nicht am Tor Stehe, könnt Ihr weiter fahren 
Dann haben wir nen Störfall auf Arbeit  .
Aber ich bin mal guter Dinge.

ThX schon mal im Vorraus 

MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Teufelsburg
> Wann sollen wir Dich abholen?



Wo issen dass ??????


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Wo issen dass ??????



www.gidf.de

) Nicht böse sein ^^


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2009)

Teufelsburg


----------



## michael.sc (17. November 2009)

Teufelsburg, d.h. Ankunft in Pü am frühen Donnerstag- Morgen und 20 + X Winterpokalpunkte...ob ich das Genehmigungsverfahren durch bekomm?


----------



## HardRock07 (17. November 2009)

Tja, sieh mal zu 

Besser wäre es für dich. Obwohl, neee, muss ja wieder 10 Punkte Vorsprung von dir einholen  .
Kaum hat er nen Neuen Rahmen geht er ab wie Schidt's Katze.

Bis Morchen Abend !
MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (18. November 2009)

Geht heut was am Jungenwald? Wann? Wohin?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. November 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Geht heut was am Jungenwald? Wann? Wohin?



Treffpunkt: 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald in Püttlingen.
Ziel: ca.21:15 an der Deiwelsbursch
Alle Biker aus dem Raum Siersburg und SLS sind herzlich zum Treffpunkt eingeladen.
Danach Abtauchen in Ritchies Reich. 
Gegen 23.00 entspannte Heimfahrt an der Saar entlang.


LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## michael.sc (18. November 2009)

...meld mich ab...bin leicht erkältet. Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (18. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...meld mich ab...bin leicht erkältet. Viel Spaß!!!



Och nö... jetzt hab ich mich soo auf deinen neuen Rahmen gefreut ;-) 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## HardRock07 (19. November 2009)

Eieiei ....

**Suchet so werdet Ihr finden, einen fahrbaren Trail...** 

So, oder so ähnlich könnte man das heute bescreiben.
Wurde leider wieder sehr viel zugeworfen an der Burg.
Da war heut die ei- oder andere Klettereinlage nötig.
Alles im allem aber eine echt lustige Tour !
Danke an Ritchie der uns durchs Unterholz geführt hat  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (19. November 2009)

Ich hätte es nicht besser beschreiben können... 

Frag mich nur grad als was ich dass in die OSM einzeichen soll ^^ 

Eben meine Überschuhe ausgezogen und nicht schlecht gestaunt ) 
Hab den halben Waldboden zwischen Schuh und Überschuh gehabt... 


Aber alles in alllem verdammt tolles Türchen und 17 WPP mehr 

und morgen hol ich mir dann hoffentlich mit ganzer Helmlampe weitere 16 Dillonge


----------



## zeitweiser (19. November 2009)

zeitweise hat man gar kein Bike gebraucht
das Schuhwerk war dann auch etwas überfordert.
Wäre auf jeden Fall was für unseren Michael gewesen.


----------



## michael.sc (20. November 2009)

Wer kommt morgen 14:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt auf ne
sonnige und gemütliche Runde (so wie letztes WE)?

...ach so, es gibt auch was Neues.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen 14:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt auf ne
> sonnige und gemütliche Runde (so wie letztes WE)?
> 
> ...ach so, es gibt auch was Neues.




soso was gibts den neues^^? schon wieder nen Rahmen geschrottet ;-)?

Muss mal sehen wies morgen so geht... Mein neues Rad is leider noch nicht am Start :-/
Diverse Teile sind noch unterwegs... Dafür steht der Rahmen aber schon neben mir  LECKER LECKER ....


Und dann ist auch noch der Trockner kaputt... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (20. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad is leider noch nicht am Start :-/
> Diverse Teile sind noch unterwegs... Dafür steht der Rahmen aber schon neben mir  LECKER LECKER ....



Ich kann morgen leider nicht mit. Aber dafür ist mein Bike endlich fertig. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6563855&postcount=863


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht mit. Aber dafür ist mein Bike endlich fertig.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6563855&postcount=863



oha  da sag ich nur 

aber hattest ja auch ein wenig Vorsprung ^^


----------



## Tobilas (20. November 2009)

WINTERSCHLAMPE, wie geil 
Wann stürzen wir uns in den Batsch ??

Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (20. November 2009)

Schöne Winterschlampe
Freu mich schon auf das Rohloffgerassel der AKF


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2009)

@Markus, Herzlichen zur Schlampe 
sieht echt geil aus, was wiegt den das Teil?


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2009)

Ich hab da mal was vervollständigt... 


http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.3044&lon=6.704&zoom=14&layers=B000FTF


Kann 1-2 Tage dauern bis es Online ist. Allerdings wenn ihr oben rechts "+" klickt und dann auf Daten könnt ihr es schon sehen. 

War mir mit den Wegen nicht mehr sicher was welcher war. Vll kennt der ein oder andere den Trail bzw seinen Namen noch. Bzw weiß was Trail und was Waldweg war...


*EDIT* Ohh ich seh grad es ist in verschiedenen Zoomstufen schon drin ;-)
Braun sind Waldwege, schw. sind Trails, der Abstand der Striche gibt den Grad an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (20. November 2009)

Hi Michael.

Mit mir kannste morgen auf jeden Fall rechnen.
Gemütliche Tour mim Hardtail .
Bis morschee!

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2009)

was macht man wenn man an einem Freitag krank ist?? 

Richtig... OSEM'en

Vorher:








Nachher:







Ich würd sagen da ist noch jede Mänge arbeit... 

Die Legende gibts übrigens hier:
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9644/zwischenablage01ii.jpg


Rätsel  :
Finde die Unterschiede ^^


----------



## Theo1 (20. November 2009)

Wenns Zeitlich passt komm ich mal vorbei.
14.00 Uhr am Aldi ?

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. November 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> @Markus, Herzlichen zur Schlampe
> sieht echt geil aus, was wiegt den das Teil?



Keine Ahnung, habe das Teil noch nicht gewogen, ist aber kein Rennhobel. Eher was haltbares. Rechne mit ca. 12.5 KG...


----------



## michael.sc (21. November 2009)

...schönes Teilchen  ...nur zu Schade für den Batsch . Eigentlich
müsste noch ein drittes Bike her...für den Extrembatsch! 



...bis später 14:00 Uhr...und bringt schön eure Navis mit damit
Ihr auch wisst wo Ihr euch befindet.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> .und bringt schön eure Navis mit damit
> Ihr auch wisst wo Ihr euch befindet.


 

Oder um Wege einzuzeichnen


----------



## HardRock07 (21. November 2009)

... da wo gar kine sind ...


----------



## Theo1 (21. November 2009)

Muss leider Absagen.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## HardRock07 (21. November 2009)

Uff...
War ne Körner zährende Tour heute.
Laub auf Badsch zieht einem nur so die Körner raus.
Bumsalle sag ich euch 

War aber trotzdem ne sau gudde Tour.
Viele neue Sachen sin mer gefahren, und im Osten wars sowieso schön.
Gleichgewicht- und Orientierungsverlust gab es heute inklusive  .

War echt subbaaaa 

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Uff...
> War ne Körner zährende Tour heute.
> Laub auf Badsch zieht einem nur so die Körner raus.
> Bumsalle sag ich euch
> ...



Und ich verpass mal wieder alles... Ich muss zusehen wie mein Abstand im WP immer weiter schrumpft :-/ 
De Georg geht momentan ab wie rosa Mopet.... 


Hat jemand heute mitgetrackt? GPS mäßig ^^?

Mein Rahmen ist übrigens mittlerweile auch mal da ;-)






Denke roter Steuersatz und rote Sattelrohrklemme passen wohl ganz gut zur weiße MArzocchi corsa mit ihren roten Schraubkappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (21. November 2009)

Oy ha, macht schonmal was her.
Bin mal aufs fertige Werk gespannt.
Viel spass beim schrauben !

MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Und ich verpass mal wieder alles... Ich muss zusehen wie mein Abstand im WP immer weiter schrumpft :-/
> De Georg geht momentan ab wie rosa Mopet....
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Liegt farblich voll im Trend 
Wird Zeit dass der Hobel von Chris fertig wird.


----------



## c1deli (22. November 2009)

jo, war wieder ne richtig schoene runde 
besonders die ganz frischen trailmeter zwischen AK und RGB, huijuijui- da war das laub von der bearbeitung ja noch warm!! nochmal danke an den edlen erbauer  
@klausoleum: den track hab ich im kaeschd'che bis kurz vor der bietschied-ecke, allerdings ohne loriot-punkte  (PN bei bedarf)
da musst ich abkuerzen, die textilwahl bei 15° mitte november muss ich noch ueben, es wurd frisch...
alleh danne, bis naegschd mol, danne awwa widda mit kpl. AK-fraktion am start

de deli


----------



## georgh (22. November 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Und ich verpass mal wieder alles... Ich muss zusehen wie mein Abstand im WP immer weiter schrumpft :-/
> De Georg geht momentan ab wie rosa Mopet....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. November 2009)

georgh schrieb:


> Klausoleum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich verpass mal wieder alles... Ich muss zusehen wie mein Abstand im WP immer weiter schrumpft :-/
> ...


----------



## chris84 (22. November 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Liegt farblich voll im Trend
> Wird Zeit dass der Hobel von Chris fertig wird.


allerdings! und der setzt farbliche wieder völlig neue Trends!


----------



## michael.sc (23. November 2009)

@Freunde der Nacht: Wird der Nightride wg. der Jahreshauptversammlung
von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verschoben?

...und wer könnte trotzdem Mittwoch-Abend so ab 18:00 Uhr fahren? Mi soll ja
wettertechnisch noch am besten werden.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Freunde der Nacht: Wird der Nightride wg. der Jahreshauptversammlung
> von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verschoben?
> 
> ...und wer könnte trotzdem Mittwoch-Abend so ab 18:00 Uhr fahren? Mi soll ja
> wettertechnisch noch am besten werden.



Immer dabei wenns Wetter passt...


----------



## c1deli (24. November 2009)

abteilung AK iss genau so willig wie 18 uhr frueh iss. ergo mal rankommen lassen und kurzfristig entscheiden wannwowie, ggf auch wodazu!
de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2009)

emmm vll sollten wir keinen night- sondern einen morning ride mit anschließendem Frühstück machen  

Soll regenmäßig morgen abend nicht soo doll aussehen :-/


----------



## michael.sc (25. November 2009)

...so, das franz. Regenradar sagt nichts gutes voraus (starker Regen, 
Beginn 18-19 Uhr im Raum SB). Ich sag deshalb für heute Abend mal ab.
Vielleicht ist es ja morgen Abend etwas besser.


----------



## Theo1 (25. November 2009)

Heut Mittag war sooooo Geiles Wetter .
Da musste ich frei machen , leider konnte sonst keiner mit.
Und  nacher ist ja noch die Bike Aid Sitzung um 19.00 Uhr bei Roland.

Theo


----------



## michael.sc (25. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Heut Mittag war sooooo Geiles Wetter .
> Da musste ich frei machen , leider konnte sonst keiner mit.


 

...wäre auch gern heute Mittag gefahren aber ab und an geht der
Beruf auch mal vor! 

...vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Saarwellingen...wenn ich von der
Couch komme.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Heut Mittag war sooooo Geiles Wetter .
> Da musste ich frei machen , leider konnte sonst keiner mit.
> Und  nacher ist ja noch die Bike Aid Sitzung um 19.00 Uhr bei Roland.
> 
> Theo



währe ja mit dir gefahren, bist aber ein Stündchen zu früh dran gewesen,
bin dann mit meinen Wuff 2 Stunden Wichteln gewesen.
Habe wieder was geiles gefunden.


----------



## Theo1 (25. November 2009)

@Dämon 
War noch bei dir vor der Haustür so um 13.30 Uhr.
Dein Auto war nicht da also weiter in den Hochwald.
Bis nachher zur Sitzung.Wir kommen aber erst um 19.00 Uhr hin.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. November 2009)

vorher komme ich auch nicht.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. November 2009)

war heute auch schon Biken ;-) 

4h 80km... quasi von 3 bis 7... und grad so vorm Nieseln nach Haus gekommen  

Mal sehen wies morgen aussieht... bin ich dann auch am Start, sofern wer rollt...


----------



## Klausoleum (26. November 2009)

Läuft heute abend (Donnerstag) Night Ride mäßig etwas??


----------



## michael.sc (26. November 2009)

...ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. November 2009)

Komm doch um 17.00h zum Bernd, bin auch da wenn es nicht pisst wie die Sau.


----------



## Marc74 (27. November 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob Ihr Euch morgen mittag 14Uhr wieder In Köllerbach vorm Aldi trefft. 

Falls es iO geht würde ich gerne um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bitten.


Gruß dermarc


----------



## Klausoleum (27. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob Ihr Euch morgen mittag 14Uhr wieder In Köllerbach vorm Aldi trefft.
> 
> Falls es iO geht würde ich gerne um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bitten.
> ...



Müssen wir erst mal den Wettergott um änderung bitten ;-) wobeis momentan echt gut ;-) 
Und ich mal wieder keine Zeit hab


----------



## michael.sc (27. November 2009)

*Morgen Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi.*

Werde mir um 13:00 Uhr mal das Regenradar
anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## michael.sc (28. November 2009)

...wird heute ne enge Kiste werden. Die Regenfront könnte bis 14:00 Uhr
durchgezogen sein...danach sollte es trocken bleiben.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. November 2009)

na dann drücke ich mal die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wird heute ne enge Kiste werden. Die Regenfront könnte bis 14:00 Uhr
> durchgezogen sein...danach sollte es trocken bleiben.



OHJE.. das sieht nicht gut aus...

http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/radar/europa.html


----------



## agent_smith (28. November 2009)

Na dann bis um 14 Uhr


----------



## Theo1 (28. November 2009)

Da braucht ihr heute Schwimmhäute , wäre gerne gefahren bei dem Wetter verschiebe ich auf Morgen früh.
Hoffendlich wirds dann besser .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Da braucht ihr heute Schwimmhäute , wäre gerne gefahren bei dem Wetter verschiebe ich auf Morgen früh.
> Hoffendlich wirds dann besser .
> 
> Grüsse Theo



Ich denke das werd ich auch machen...


----------



## michael.sc (28. November 2009)

...es nieselt ja nur ein bisschen...da bin ich die letzten Wochen bei stärkerem Regen gefahren. Ich bin nachher da...regendicht und gespannt auf TOM-Tom`s Meisterwerk!


----------



## Marc74 (28. November 2009)

Hi, also die zZ leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit kann mich auch nicht abschrecken. Falls Petrus in der nächsten halben Stunde nicht doch noch den dicken Kugelhan umlegt bin ich auch am Start.

@Klausoleum, denk immer an die Teamperformance
bis dann dermarc


----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> Hi, also die zZ leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit kann mich auch nicht abschrecken. Falls Petrus in der nächsten halben Stunde nicht doch noch den dicken Kugelhan umlegt bin ich auch am Start.
> 
> @Klausoleum, denk immer an die Teamperformance
> bis dann dermarc



 habs gesehen Mr. Rosa 




 => rosa = Farbe 1. Platz


----------



## Marc74 (28. November 2009)

ich vermute mal das ich nicht lange mit dem rosa moped unterwegs bin. ...aber wenn du heute kneifst....


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. November 2009)

> gespannt auf TOM-Tom`s Meisterwerk!



Wie, gibts was neues???
Dann komme ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

Marc74 schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das ich nicht lange mit dem rosa moped unterwegs bin. ...aber wenn du heute kneifst....



arrrrr... das is natürlich schwer antreibend ^^ 

aber wenn ich mir das Regenradar so ansehen ....


----------



## Theo1 (28. November 2009)

Tja Klaus  der Gruppenzwang ist da doch hoch nicht wahr.
Ihr müsst ja alle, ist ja schließlich Winterpokal.
Ich krabbel mal auf die Rolle.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ich krabbel mal auf die Rolle.




tzzzz... wo kommen wir den da hin


----------



## michael.sc (28. November 2009)

...schöne staubtrockene Tour heute...mit einer Gruppenerstbefahrung!


----------



## Marc74 (28. November 2009)

Stimmt schon fast zu trocken ich hab mich auf schlimmeres eingestellt. Nächstes mal bring ich mein Fichten moped in Taschenformat mit  und Gore Tex wird gegen Schnettfestes Outfit getauscht. 
Eine echt schöne Tour mit für mich ganz neuen Erfahrungen in Sachen "ForstBiking"

bis zum nächsten mal dermarc


----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2009)

Dann weiß ich ja wie lange ich morgen fahren muss... 19 Punkte... hmmm macht dann 5h )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (29. November 2009)

@ Msc: Mit Gruppenerstbefahrung meinst Du sicher den weiterbau AK-Nord. Den han deli un ich heit morje entdeckt (trägt deine Handschrift) getestet un für suppi befunden  
@ Freunde der Nacht: Was geht Mittwoch? schon jemand einen Plan
Mittwoch wirds  
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Necromon (29. November 2009)

@ Tom Tom: hab gerade erfahren die Erweiterung Ak-Nord bis zum Forsthaus stammt von Dir. Ein suppi auch an Dich 
Die Ak-Fraktion übernimmt die Inst-haltung 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## agent_smith (29. November 2009)

Mittwoch 19 Uhr Jungenwald !


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19 Uhr Jungenwald !



türlich 

und das bei bestem Kaiserwetter


----------



## zeitweiser (29. November 2009)

Versuche zu kommen.


----------



## michael.sc (30. November 2009)

...bin dabei.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. November 2009)

Habe heute auf meiner Tour festgestellt,das ein oder zwei 
*"grüne"-Waldarschgesichter* den Tom-Tom Trail Jungenwald mit ca. 20-30 gesunden Bäumen zugeworfen haben.

Irgendwann sind die Bäume mal alle

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (30. November 2009)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Habe heute auf meiner Tour festgestellt,das ein oder zwei
> *"grüne"-Waldarschgesichter* den Tom-Tom Trail Jungenwald mit ca. 20-30 gesunden Bäumen zugeworfen haben.
> 
> Irgendwann sind die Bäume mal alle
> ...




hää? Haben die da Bäume gefällt oder was? Weis zwar grad nicht welchen du meinst, aber vll müsste man da am Mittwoch mal ne Aktion starten...


----------



## HardRock07 (30. November 2009)

Ohh mann, da fragt man sich ernsthaft, wer den Wald nun mehr kaputtmacht ....
Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei ner Aufräumaktion bin ich dabei !

MfG Manu


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Dezember 2009)

steht schon fest wohin es heute Abend geht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. Dezember 2009)

...vielleicht ne ähnliche Runde wie letzten Samstag mit den neuen Trails.
...es haben sich ja einige Leute angesagt die die Runde und die neuen
Trails noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Dezember 2009)

Prima! Das hört sich gut an! 
bis später


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Dezember 2009)

Soo ich werd mich jetzt mal aufs Rad schwingen... Soll heute abend regen geben... 


Wünsch euch viel Spaß und wenig nass von oben...


----------



## Tobilas (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich muß absagen, bin noch im Büro :-(
Viel Spaß, Gruß
Roland


----------



## c1deli (2. Dezember 2009)

handbremse AK rollt mal wieder an..
bis noher
de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr Glück dass das Wetter mit der Deutschen B*BIIIIIIIEEEEPP* kommst )

hat sich wol alles bissel verspätet... glück gehabt... 


Hab grad meine 20 Punkte voll gemacht und mach mich nu mal bissel ans zeichnen... Sonnental wartet


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand die Tour gestern aufgezeichnet und kann sie mir zum OSMen schicken? Ich glaub, die füllt einige Lücken.

An die Waldkehrer: kann ich euer Pädcha (nachträglich nochmal höchstes Lob von mir) auch eintragen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Dezember 2009)

@ puremalt:
Ich hab die Tour gestern aufgezeichnet. 
Weiß auch wie ich die z.B. zu *.gpx exportieren kann - reicht dir das?
Bzw. was brauchst du???

schick mir mal deine Mailadresse.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## michael.sc (4. Dezember 2009)

...vielen Dank an die unbekannte Waldfee mit Ihrem Wichtelgefolge! 
TOM-TOM und "ALLE"!!! Weiteren sind wieder frei...oder war das etwa
ein vorab Weihnachtsgeschenk vom "freundlichen Grünen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (7. Dezember 2009)

MI 19:00 Jungenwald
N8ride


----------



## michael.sc (7. Dezember 2009)

...bin dabei! Dann überleg Dir schon mal ne trailige
Runde ...aber bitte materialschonend!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin dabei! Dann überleg Dir schon mal ne trailige
> Runde ...aber bitte materialschonend!!!



hääää?? 
Wie das denn... Letzte Woche mussten wir uns auch durch tiefen Schlamm wühlen. 
Ab jetzt fahre ich nur noch 100% befestigte Wege. 

Und wehe es geht irgendwo den Berg hoch


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Dezember 2009)

DABEI 

Sofern es meine Schaltrollen mitmachen... Die zicken in letzter Zeit übelst rum ...


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin dabei! Dann überleg Dir schon mal ne trailige
> Runde ...aber bitte materialschonend!!!


Du kennst Dich da besser aus


----------



## michael.sc (8. Dezember 2009)

...ich häng mich morgen mal nur in den Windschatten der "Winterschlampe"
und lass mich von dem Gesang der Rohloff einlullen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich häng mich morgen mal nur in den Windschatten der "Winterschlampe"
> und lass mich von dem Gesang der Rohloff einlullen.



Ich sag's ja, fahre nur noch flach und breit. Was anderes kommt gar nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## puremalt (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn's net räänt komm ich auch


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Dezember 2009)

Keiner will guiden und jeder nur hinterherfahren
Also dann:
*Planlos im Sattel
*


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Keiner will guiden und jeder nur hinterherfahren
> Also dann:
> *Planlos im Sattel
> *



Ihr könnt mir nachfahren: langsam, breit und kalt...


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir nachfahren: langsam, breit und kalt...


und verdammt schmutzig ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Dezember 2009)

Mhh, habts ihr schon ne grobe Richtung ?
Wolt morgen wieder mim Radel zur Arbeit


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Mhh, habts ihr schon ne grobe Richtung ?
> Wolt morgen wieder mim Radel zur Arbeit



Vorschlag -- Bous, Dich abholen, dann auf die andere Seite in den Warndt Wald rein Wasserturm über die Weide. Also die Wege die wir das letzte mal schon nicht gefunden haben. So zu sagen eine Wegesuchundfindefahrt.


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Dezember 2009)

Klingt Abenteuerlich 

Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.
Will diese Woche nochmal richtich schön fahren, ab nächste Woche ist wieder Flachland-Biken angesagt  -> Urlaub.

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Klingt Abenteuerlich
> 
> Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Will diese Woche nochmal richtich schön fahren, ab nächste Woche ist wieder Flachland-Biken angesagt  -> Urlaub.
> ...



mein BEILEID ;-) 

Wenn wir dann grad Richtung Ensheim unterwegs sind, könnt man man vll den Trail am Ende der Tiefenbachstraße Richtung Halde http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.31581&lon=6.78033&zoom=17&layers=B000FTF
mitnehmen. Die OSM wirds euch danken


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Dezember 2009)

Jut, dann siehts man sich morgen wieder am Torhaus .
Dann kann man sich so richtich auf Feierabend freuen .

Bis morgen Abend dann !

Da wird der Wächter wieder etwas seltsam ausm Häuschen gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (9. Dezember 2009)

Ensheim
Da warn wir noch nicht
Also wir fahren über Hülzweiler nach Ensdorf und holen den Berschmann aus der Grub, von dort führt uns Markus in den Warndt, die Verbindung nach Ensheim macht Klaus danach könnten wir über Kirkel- Elversberg-Göttelborn und zum Schluß noch die Bietscheidtrails abgrasen. das macht dann Michi.
Rückankunft 10.12.09 4:30 da liegt das Nudelholz in tiefen Schlaf.
hört sich doch ganz vernünftig an oder?


----------



## HardRock07 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja nee, iss klar .... 
Und dat alles nach der Schaff


----------



## michael.sc (9. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ensheim
> Da warn wir noch nicht
> Also wir fahren über Hülzweiler nach Ensdorf und holen den Berschmann aus der Grub, von dort führt uns Markus in den Warndt, die Verbindung nach Ensheim macht Klaus danach könnten wir über Kirkel- Elversberg-Göttelborn und zum Schluß noch die Bietscheidtrails abgrasen. das macht dann Michi.
> Rückankunft 10.12.09 4:30 da liegt das Nudelholz in tiefen Schlaf.
> hört sich doch ganz vernünftig an oder?


 
...haben Dir die Chinesen Drogen verabreicht? 

Bin dabei!  

Ich bring mal sicherheitshalber noch den Freischneider mit...für den Fall, dass wir uns "festlaufen"!!!
...ach so...ein Navi sollte heute Abend auch unbedingt dabei sein. 


...und ich geh vorher noch die ganz frischen Sachen einfahren!!!


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme auch! Wenn ich aber so lese wo es heute Abend so hingeht brauch ich morgen Sonderurlaub... oder haue einfach früher ab ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...haben Dir die Chinesen Drogen verabreicht?
> 
> Bin dabei!
> 
> ...



ahhhh wassen da gestern abend passiert^^ es war dann wohl doch etwas spät....

hat den keiner den link angesehen?? Ich meinte eigentlich nicht Ensheim sondern Ensdorf 

eijaijai.... tut mir leid....


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Dezember 2009)

> nicht Ensheim sondern Ensdorf


 is doch wurschd....
aber bitte keinen Flughafen auf der Ensdofer Halde in die OSM eintragen


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Dezember 2009)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> is doch wurschd....
> aber bitte keinen Flughafen auf der Ensdofer Halde in die OSM eintragen





der Effekt der Verwechslung war aber verdammt lustig


----------



## Tobilas (9. Dezember 2009)

wird also ne kurze Tour heute, wie ich das so lese. 
Na dann, rechnet mal mit mir.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bring noch ein Helles mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (9. Dezember 2009)

und ich bin dann mal auf dem weg


----------



## HardRock07 (9. Dezember 2009)

Soooo, endlich Feierabend 

Danke fürs abholen Jungs !
Das war dann wohl bis nächstes Jahr der letzte Night-Ride mit Euch.

Keep on roll'in
Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Soooo, endlich Feierabend
> 
> Danke fürs abholen Jungs !
> Das war dann wohl bis nächstes Jahr der letzte Night-Ride mit Euch.
> ...



Dann wünsch ich dir jetzt schonmal einen schönen Urlaub, frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch... 

Hatt ich eben gar nicht mehr dran gedacht... 


GPS track kommt übrigens gleich noch ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2009)

soo hier noch den GPS - GPX Track

waren nur knapp um die 500 Hm



http://rapidshare.com/files/318682309/09_12_2009.gpx.html


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Dezember 2009)

Klar wenn wir auf halbem Weg nach Ensheim umkehren, kommt natürlich nix zusammen an HM´s
Dann gibt´s auch ein WB BB


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Dezember 2009)

*NEUJAHRSTOUR?*

Wie sieht es am *2. Januar, 11 Uhr *aus, um eine Neujahrstour zu starten? Bin zwar zz. nicht so fit, aber ich könnte mich ja früher ausklinken. Denn bei euren Touren habe ich keine Chance mehr mitzuhalten. Und voriges Jahr waren wir immerhin 7 Stunden unterwegs und ich total platt 

Wünsche euch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.

Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Dann gibt´s auch ein WB BB



Hey, wenn schon in fremden Gewilden fildern, dann richtig: WB gibt's nicht BB (da gibt's nur FB), sondern EWH (ist übrigens sogar in OSM drin)


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> soo hier noch den GPS - GPX Track



Vorschlag an alle GPSies: wie wär's, generell die Mittwochstouren in den BikeAid GPS-Tour.info-Bereich zu stellen? 
Oder einen eigenen KV-Account anlegen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Dezember 2009)

> WB gibt's nicht BB (da gibt's nur FB), sondern EWH


            






> NEUJAHRSTOUR? ... 2. Januar, 11 Uhr


Hört sich gut an! 
Ich kann aber erst kurzfristig zusagen!


----------



## michael.sc (10. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hey, wenn schon in fremden Gewilden fildern, dann richtig: WB gibt's nicht BB (da gibt's nur FB), sondern EWH (ist übrigens sogar in OSM drin)


 

also für die-Fraktion:

WB= Weizenbier
BB=  beim Bäcker
FB= frisches Brot
EWH= Edelweißhütte


----------



## michael.sc (10. Dezember 2009)

Neujahrstour find ich gut! 11:00 Uhr wiederum zu spät (wollen ja keinen Nightride
machen, 10:00 Uhr wäre doch auch OK?). Vielleicht sollten wir mal gaaaanz weit
in den Osten und uns einen Schlammspritzer als Guide sichern. Treffpunkt EFH mit den 
schönsten Trails im Kirkeler Wald!


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke... WB hab ich ja noch verstanden bzw. konnte ich es mir denken. Aber in diesem Zusammenhang 

na, dann Prost


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2009)

EFH? Steht das im KV-AKUVERZ?
Einfamilienhaus? Einer fährt hinten? Ey, fährschte hemm? Einradfahrer fallen hin? Echt fiese Hügel? Eisch fahren mit Hellena?


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> efh? Steht das im kv-akuverz?
> Einfamilienhaus? Einer fährt hinten? Ey, fährschte hemm? Einradfahrer fallen hin? Echt fiese hügel? Eisch fahren mit hellena?




:d:d:d:d


----------



## Klinger (10. Dezember 2009)

@ lilli: guter Vorschlag mit der Neujahrstour, ich bin dabei.

@ akuverzer: Oh leck!!!


----------



## Tobilas (10. Dezember 2009)

@Lilli: na klar!! die Tour ist schon gebongt.... und dieses Jahr nicht so schnell, versprochen!
@puremalt: LOL, mach weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2009)

sooo Freunde des Trails... 

Da ich am Wochenende ab Freitag mittag wohl auser Landes sein werd frag ich hier mal ganz anständig ;-):

Wer is morgen früh 8 Uhr am Start und macht mit mir die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Dezember 2009)

Eiha, haste aber fein jebastelt.
Echt knorke


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Dezember 2009)

oah grad eben durch dir Einfahrt und den Rasen getuckert... IS DAS GEIL


----------



## HardRock07 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ohh je, ich ahne böses 
Nächstes mal Neustadt wird janz böse ....


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Dezember 2009)

*Ich mach es mal groß, sieht gut aus bis auf den Kettenschutz.*


----------



## michael.sc (11. Dezember 2009)

...schönes neues "Spielzeug"! ...aber mach mal noch ein Foto mit 
gleichmäßigem Hintergrund.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Dezember 2009)

und hier nochmal in groß ) 

ich hoff ihr teilt meine freude ;-)

hmm der Kettenschutz? Sollte man vll schwarze Kabelbinder verwenden. Naja wenns nicht mehr ist... 

UND die rote Sattelstützklemme fehlt noch


----------



## Octopuse300 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön... Mir gefällt auch der Kettenschutz - Hauptsache "Eigenbau" 

Was noch fehlt ist ne Packung Batsch


----------



## puremalt (11. Dezember 2009)

"*Ei*n *F*einer *H*obel". Und noch so jungfräulich sauber.

Aber wieso 2 Reifen, dir langt doch auch sonst 1 um durch den Batsch zu kommen.


Und was die Leute heutzutage alles für Winterschlampen fahren. Da kriegt man ja Kinnwasser. Früher war der Name Schlampe Programm.
Das da ist schon eher ein Winterluder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (11. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> "*Ei*n *F*einer *H*obel". Und noch so jungfräulich sauber.
> 
> Aber wieso 2 Reifen, dir langt doch auch sonst 1 um durch den Batsch zu kommen.
> 
> ...



tjajaa ^^ das Vorderrad ist quasi mein Ersatzreifen, falls der hinten mal platt wird 

und Jungfreulich isses jetzt auch nemme... In Bietschied waren die Holzfäller auf den Trails unterwegs... so sah das Bike dann auch aus 


Das Forum is leider zu klein für mein SMILE ^^ jeeeeeehhhhhhaaaaa...


----------



## michael.sc (11. Dezember 2009)

*Samstagstreff:*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr beim Aldi (mittlerweile auch bei Regen).

Wer kommt?


@klausoleum:  ...so passt es!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstagstreff:*
> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr beim Aldi (mittlerweile auch bei Regen).
> 
> Wer kommt?
> ...




ICH WILL AUCH MIT  leider in ner halben Stunde nemme da 

Dafür hab ich mir für Montag schon Fahrradurlaub genehmigt ;-) Bei gefrohrenem Boden, Sonnenschein und vll ein wenig Schnee ^^


----------



## agent_smith (12. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstagstreff:*
> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr beim Aldi (mittlerweile auch bei Regen).
> 
> Wer kommt?
> ...



bin dabei


----------



## c1deli (12. Dezember 2009)

AK rollt an, bis gleich!


----------



## HardRock07 (12. Dezember 2009)

Daheeme  
Da hat Michael aber jaaaanz tief inna Kiste gewühlt für diese Tour, echt super !

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (13. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat heute abend um 18:00 Lust auf eine Runde durch den Schnee
Treffpunkt Sportplatz Jungenwald


----------



## c1deli (13. Dezember 2009)

@zeitweiser:  wuerd zu gern mit!!  .... kann aber net 
@msc: echt wieder ne suba runde gestern
@klausoleum: 'freu mich ungefragt mal mit, issn geiles teil, sogar schoen passend zu schnee
@wildlilli: neujahrstuerchen mit der chefin? klaro, gudd idee!!
@all: pflichtmittwoch beim weisslichtdockda in da glitzerwelt?! net fagesse!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wer hat heute abend um 18:00 Lust auf eine Runde durch den Schnee
> Treffpunkt Sportplatz Jungenwald




Oh wie geil... genau dass brauch ich jetzt... wollt eigentlich jetzt allein aufbrechen, aber dann kann ichauch noch 3 stunden warten  

Wenn du willst, bzw Zeit hast, können wir auch gerne um 5 schon starten, wenn das mit dem Nudelholz in einklang zu bringen ist ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Dezember 2009)

@klaus.Geht erst ab 18:00
Was ist denn mit Deinem Bruder?
Hat der noch ein Bike?


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> @klaus.Geht erst ab 18:00
> Was ist denn mit Deinem Bruder?
> Hat der noch ein Bike?



Der trollt irgendwo in Nürnberg rum... glaube nicht dass er zeitig dasein wird...


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Dezember 2009)

von gefrorenem Batsch bis Pulverschnee alles dabei.
Michi und Tom
fehlt nur noch die Untertunnelung der gefährlichen Kreuzung


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> von gefrorenem Batsch bis Pulverschnee alles dabei.
> Michi und Tom
> fehlt nur noch die Untertunnelung der gefährlichen Kreuzung




jaaaa sehr geile trails  vll sollte man eine Einbahnstraße draus machen ) 

und wie ich gesehen hab... schon eingezeichnet... 



OAH die Halde war mal mega geil... richtig geiler Powder ca 5 - 7 cm und -3 Grad um 19Uhr... 
Die Abfahrt war einfach herrlich mit den tollen Quertreppen... jaja so macht das alles Spaß )


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Dezember 2009)

Mi 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald
Mal sehen wohin uns der Ostwind treibt


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Dezember 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> mi 19:00 sportplatz jungenwald
> mal sehen wohin uns der ostwind treibt




dabei


----------



## michael.sc (15. Dezember 2009)

...bin dabei! Vielleicht mal auf direktem Weg in den Warndt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin dabei! Vielleicht mal auf direktem Weg in den Warndt?


Hört sich gut an...


----------



## michael.sc (15. Dezember 2009)

...dann könnte die AK-Fraktion um 19:30 Uhr an die Karolinger- Brücke
kommen. Mal schauen was der Chefweißlichttherapeut dazu sagt.


----------



## c1deli (15. Dezember 2009)

AK ist bei der frostride-planung voll im soll, gern schon ab 19uhr im jungen wald - sofern kein notstrauss oder heizausfall auftritt 
de deli


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2009)

1. was is'n Notstrauss?

2. welche ist die Karolingerbrücke?

3. westwärts fahr ich diesmal nur mit, wenn sich keine Schleusenbiker im Osten zusammenrotten


----------



## c1deli (15. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> 1. was is'n Notstrauss?
> 
> 2. welche ist die Karolingerbrücke?
> 
> 3. westwärts fahr ich diesmal nur mit, wenn sich keine Schleusenbiker im Osten zusammenrotten



ah ja, der herr P. aus S.  ...
hiermit offiziell in die erweiterte AK-fraktion aufgenommen 

fuer den meister der abkuerzungs-mutmassungen: notstrauss - der herr necro macht in blumen, da klingelts schon mal an der tuer durch die herren, die dringend bei ihren damen gutwetter machen muessen 

karolinger brueck' - völklingen mitte, die schnurstracks zum rathaus vk fuehrt

und jetzt ich wieder: schleusenbiker ausem osten? häh 

de deli


----------



## michael.sc (15. Dezember 2009)

...die Güdinger-Ostfraktion fährt doch nicht bei Minusgraden.


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2009)

Warndt ist gut.
Da ist Frankreich so schön nah.


----------



## Klinger (15. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...die Güdinger-Ostfraktion fährt doch nicht bei Minusgraden.



...was zu beweisen wäre!
Wenns alles läuft wie geplant könnte ich ca 18:00 am Ostfraktions-Treffpunkt sein, Herr Puremalt.


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2009)

@deli
Entgegen weitläufiger Meinung sind "Schleusenbiker aus dem Osten" keine rumänischen Fahrradschmuggler!
Sondern: Der "18 Uhr Nightride"-Treff trifft sich an der Güdinger, gelegentlich auch an der Burbacher Schleuse (meist aber gar nicht mangels Masse). Daher Schleusenbiker (SB). Offizielle Aufnahme ins AKUVERZ beantragt.

Herzlichen Dank für die Aufnahme in die AK-Fraktion. Ein weiterer Schritt zur Ost-West-Verständigung. Wird man da nicht offiziell so begrüßt?: http://www3.ndr.de/sendungen/hitlisten_des_nordens/hitlisteddr114_v-gallery.jpg
Ach nä, das machen die Ostler nur untereinander. Ost-West geht so: http://p3.focus.de/img/gen/z/J/HBzJNDZA_Pxgen_r_467xA.jpg
Aber zur Not tut's auch ein Strauss. (Ist übrigens im letzten Bild auch einer dabei, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Den mein ich aber nicht)

@zeitweiser: was ist das besondere am nahen Frankreich? (bin ich heut wirklich so begriffsstutzig?)

@klinger: OK, gib Bescheid, wenn du Bescheid weißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2009)

Du warst noch nicht in Frankreich
Schoeneck, Kleinrosseln, Spichern,.....
Bring doch die Schleusenbiker mit dann sind wir nicht so allein.
Die Himmelsrichtung stimmt doch fast;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Dezember 2009)

Nehmt schon mal das Vokabelheft mit. Die Franzmänner haben Jagdsaison...


----------



## c1deli (16. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Nehmt schon mal das Vokabelheft mit. Die Franzmänner haben Jagdsaison...



ha! der iss gut!
hab uebrigens gehoert, die neue gore mtb kollektion soll wind- und schrotdicht sein 

ansonsten: 19 uhr treff der weitestgehend aelteren herren am jungen wald

deli


----------



## michael.sc (16. Dezember 2009)

...meld mich für heute Abend ab! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...meld mich für heute Abend ab! Viel Spaß!


Is Dir zu kalt ?


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Is Dir zu kalt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Dezember 2009)

...hochgradig erkältet! Grunz!

Der Montag war einfach zu kalt und zu windig.


----------



## Theo1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ihr bringt euch noch Um bei dem Wetter zu Biken ist würd ich sagen.
Das bringt sicher an Weinachten viel Geschenke .
Aber da fahr ich doch mal mit heut Abend damit es nicht zu schnell wird,
der Gegenwind ist nämlich Kalt .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ihr bringt euch noch Um bei dem Wetter zu Biken ist würd ich sagen.
> Das bringt sicher an Weinachten viel Geschenke .
> Aber da fahr ich doch mal mit heut Abend damit es nicht zu schnell wird,
> der Gegenwind ist nämlich Kalt .
> ...



Kommst Du alleine? Schade.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hochgradig erkältet! Grunz!
> 
> Der Montag war einfach zu kalt und zu windig.



Gute Besserung... :kotz:


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt haben sich für die SB-Tour folgende Personen zusammengerottet:
ich. 

Wenn's nicht mehr werden, schließ ich mich dem AK-Zug an. Wann/wo startet der?


----------



## Theo1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Kommst Du alleine? Schade.



Ihr seid für Greta im Moment zu schnell unterwegs Markus.
Das macht  Krank bei dem Wetter.
Wiel lange wollt ihr heute Abend denn Biken ?

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid für Greta im Moment zu schnell unterwegs Markus.
> Das macht  Krank bei dem Wetter.
> Wiel lange wollt ihr heute Abend denn Biken ?
> 
> Theo



Wie immer, nur e bisje. 

Greta kann gerne mit kommen heute wird es gemütlich. Hab in beide Oberschenkel e Platter.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sich für die SB-Tour folgende Personen zusammengerottet:
> ich.
> 
> Wenn's nicht mehr werden, schließ ich mich dem AK-Zug an. Wann/wo startet der?



Abfahrt bei mir um 18:15
Abfahrt Kreuzung Altenkesseler Str. / Gerhardstraße 18:20 
(PÜNKTLICH)
Rollen dann über Heidstock Richtung Jungenwald...

Meine Handy  Nr. kommt per PN


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Dezember 2009)

moin!

hätte mal ne frage an euch erfahrene nightrider: was für ne funzel im bezahlbaren bereich (bis 150, max 200 südandalusische silbertaler) würdet ihr empfehlen? habe immer mehr schwierigkeiten meine (snow-)bike runden im tageslichtbereich unterzubringen...
danke schon mal!

@puremalt:für touren im raum sb kannst dich auch gern mal bei mir melden bzw. könnt ich mich auch mal als schleusenbiker versuchen. die frage ist nur welche - liege genau dazwischen...

tim


----------



## HardRock07 (16. Dezember 2009)

Guck ma beim Herrn Prof. Dr. Zeitweiser (Cheftherapeuth) in die Signatur  .

Der vertreibt son nettes Dingelchen namens "Hellena" .
Die liegt in deinem Preissegment und ist absolut zu empfehlen.
Hab das Teil selber und bin absolut zu frieden damit .

Viel Spass im Dunkeln .
MfG Manu

p.s.: hier mach dich ma schlau  http://www.out-led.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. Dezember 2009)

Was geht Morgen ??????
Vorschlag
Treff:*13:00 UHR *Köllerbach ALDI


----------



## patbald (19. Dezember 2009)

ich bin um 13.00 Uhr am Aldi.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Dezember 2009)

ja masicher  

ich werd guggen was sich machen lässt... aber bei dem tollen Wetter is das ja fast Pflichttermin  

Wobeis mit -15°C doch verdammt kalt is


----------



## michael.sc (19. Dezember 2009)

...zur Zeit in Pü -10°C. Wenn es bis 13:00 Uhr noch 2 -3 ° "wärmer" wird komm
ich zum Treffpunkt...die Sohlenheizung liegt schon bereit!


----------



## michael.sc (19. Dezember 2009)

...schöne Runde bei herrlichem Sonnenschein!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Dezember 2009)

ohjaaa... war mal wieder verdammt gut  

Leider mit bissel Materialschaden... 



http://img691.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc01955z.jpg



Wenn irgendjemand ein 9fach Sram Schaltwerk wo rumliegen hat, und es nicht mehr braucht, ich heut noch holen kommen kann  bzw morgen früh... als her damit  

Wollt das tolle Wetter noch nutzen...


----------



## Theo1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Klaus 
Hab noch ein Sram 7.0 da liegen .
Meld dich einfach oder hol es dir ab, es liegt vor meiner Haustür in der Ecke ab 19.00 Uhr heut Abend.
Bis 19.00 Uhr kannst du noch Anrufen.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## michael.sc (21. Dezember 2009)

*"Wir warten auf's Christkind"- Nighride:*
Ist für Mi- Abend schon etwas geplant?


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Dezember 2009)

Den macht ihr besser heute Abend,am Mittwoch ist nur Siff gemeldet 
wie fast immer über die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *"Wir warten auf's Christkind"- Nighride:*
> Ist für Mi- Abend schon etwas geplant?


Vor Weihnachten NO WAY.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Dezember 2009)

warten wir mal den Mittwoch mittag ab... Vll gibts ja noch ein wenig trocken... 

Komm grad aus Sb... Sooooo übelst Suppe, Wasser auf der Straße ohne Ende... 
Fährt man dann über den Berg Richtung Riegelsberg, gibts ne festgefahrene Schneedecke... Ich glaub aber auch nicht mehr lange 
Geschneit hats da zumindest noch... 

Naja alles mal ein Ende hat 

Behalten wir doch einfach die tollen Eintrücke vom Wochenende im Kopf...


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Dezember 2009)

soo ihr harten Jungs und Mädels ;-) 

wie schauts aus? geht heute Abend was? 

wer geht das Chriskind suchen?


Vll bekommen wir ein paar trockene Kilometers auf nicht ganz soo schlammigem Boden zusammen.


----------



## c1deli (23. Dezember 2009)

einsatzgruppe AK steht parat auf der matte 

es gruesst: deli


----------



## michael.sc (23. Dezember 2009)

*Mittwochsrunde:*
Wir treffen uns heute schon um *15:00 Uhr* am Sportplatz
Jungenwald auf eine gemütliche Runde mit anschließender
Einkehr zum "Christkindlweizen".

Wer Lust und Laune hat ist natürlich gern gesehen. Bitte
an den "hellen Weihnachtsstern" denken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Dezember 2009)

Um 15 Uhr sitz ich noch im Büro 

Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Hat da jemand Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. Dezember 2009)

AK-Einsatzgruppen-Reserve muss leider och noch schaffe.
Morgen geht's auch net.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Dezember 2009)

ich denk dass sollte passen  Aber bitte nicht soo viel Matsch ;-)


----------



## c1deli (23. Dezember 2009)

@octopusse-puremalt-sonstnocheiner:
wass halle na danne von na eher klassisch runde heit? also so gehsche 18/19 uhr? wer kannunnwilldanndann?

AK radler deli


----------



## puremalt (23. Dezember 2009)

@deli: bin da net drof eingestellt. Bin mit der Stadtschlampe da. Un dat hääscht, wie dä Luxemburger saat: kään Wanterpneus.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich meld mich leider wieder ab 

War eben vor der Tür... Sau ätzend...  und das Rad ist gar sooo schön sauber 


Ich wünsch euch allen eine klasse Tour und ein


*gesegnetes frohes

Weihnachtsfest*

​


----------



## puremalt (23. Dezember 2009)

Klaus, im Winter sollte man das Rad net waschen. Auch und vor allem kein weißes. Wie du siehst, bringt das nur kurzfristiges Glücksgefühl und führt langfristig zur chronischen Batschangst. Und das ist für einen Biker gleichzusetzen mit Berufsunfähigkeit.

Einzige Alternative: du lernst nicht nur auf einem, sondern auf keinem Rad durch den Batsch zu pflügen (Flyie statt Wheelie).


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war grad mem Hund, ähhhhh isss dat so ecklich.
Außerdem gefährlich wie die Sau, man sieht keine Wurzeln und stellenweise ist es noch gefroren.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Klaus, im Winter sollte man das Rad net waschen. Auch und vor allem kein weißes. Wie du siehst, bringt das nur kurzfristiges Glücksgefühl und führt langfristig zur chronischen Batschangst. Und das ist für einen Biker gleichzusetzen mit Berufsunfähigkeit.
> 
> Einzige Alternative: du lernst nicht nur auf einem, sondern auf keinem Rad durch den Batsch zu pflügen (Flyie statt Wheelie).




ich hatte das nicht gewaschen  Das war der Schnee


----------



## michael.sc (23. Dezember 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Also ich war grad mem Hund, ähhhhh isss dat so ecklich.
> Außerdem gefährlich wie die Sau, man sieht keine Wurzeln und stellenweise ist es noch gefroren.


 

Weichei!!! 

...es hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht...nur anstelle aufs Christkind
zu warten, mussten wir auf einen Mantel warten. 

@Tobilas: 1A Service


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Dezember 2009)

bitte um insiderinfos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> mussten wir auf einen Mantel warten.



War wohl diesmal kein Martin dabei? Wir haben doch immer einen Mantel zum Teilen (Sofern wir ein Schwert mitschleppen)


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2009)

Wäre heute gerne mitgefahren aber mein ZA hat mir Bikeverbot erteilt.
Ich wünsche allen Weißlichtjunkies ein erhellendes Weihnachtsfest.
Nächsten Mittwoch darf ich wieder biken, dann bereiten wir uns auf die Sylvesternacht vor.


----------



## Tobilas (23. Dezember 2009)

@puremalt: Verständnissackgasse: es handelte sich um den gewissen Mantel am Rad, besser Laufrad. Ich war so frei für Ersatz zu sorgen um eine gediegene Weiterfahrt zu gewährleisten.  in dem Batsch

Konnte heut auch nicht, ähnliches Schicksal wie unser Weißlicht-Therapeut. ("Beiß auf die Zähne, Martin!") 

Wünsch euch schöne Weihnachten !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (24. Dezember 2009)

*Sonntag, 27.12.09   10:00 Uhr:*
"Weihnachtsganzabspeckfahrt" ab P "Gasthaus Müller" in Püttlingen
in Richtung *F *(Stiring, Schöneck ...). 
Dauer: ca. 4 h
Tempo: GA -1
Trailanteil: sehr hoch
(10:20 Uhr ab Karolinger Brücke in VK)



...bis Sonntag und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## HardRock07 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute !

Wünsch euch auch noch nen schönen ersten Feiertags - Abend und nen schönen zweiten Feiertag.

Würde auch gerne zur Abspecktour kommen.
Müsste aber aus Kostengründen mim Rad anreisen  .

Naja, wünsch Euch noch viel Spass im Badsch .

MfG Manu


----------



## puremalt (26. Dezember 2009)

Endspurt. Heute mittag noch volle Verwandschaftsbreite, dann hamas geschaff.

Morgen versuch ich an die Karolinger zu kommen. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das die in VK, nicht die in Luisenthal. Ich warte dann auf der Fürstenhausener Seite.

@klinger: Bootswendeplatz an der Westspange um 9:45?

GA1 ist GansAbspecken?
Bei uns gibt's heute Ente, für mich dann also EA1.

Und was die Richtung angeht, wisst ihr ja: je Spichern, desto Matsch.


----------



## Theo1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh Morgen mit den beiden auf Tom Tom´s " Bild "  Biken  vieleicht komme mer in VK oder Püttlingen vorbei.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klinger (26. Dezember 2009)

@puremalt: bei vernünftigem Wetter gebont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (26. Dezember 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ich geh Morgen mit den beiden auf Tom Tom´s " Bild "  Biken  vieleicht komme mer in VK oder Püttlingen vorbei.
> 
> Grüsse Theo



Theo, wir erwarten euch drei dann genau so.


----------



## Klinger (26. Dezember 2009)

Wo isn da der/die dritte ?????????


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 27.12.09   10:00 Uhr:*
> "Weihnachtsganzabspeckfahrt" ab P "Gasthaus Müller" in Püttlingen
> in Richtung *F *(Stiring, Schöneck ...).
> Dauer: ca. 4 h
> ...




10:00 UHR OK

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2009)

...bis später!


----------



## Klinger (27. Dezember 2009)

Fraktion SB kommt an die Karolinger Brücke


----------



## Theo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Komme auch bis gleich.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2009)

...so macht biken Spaß!!!   


@Wilde Lilli: Jetzt lass mal die Katze aus dem Sack.
Wohin geht denn nun die Neujahrstour am 02.01.10???


----------



## Theo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Wär hätte das gedacht 
Heute mit großer Truppe nach France unterwegs .
Schöne Tour mit hohem Trailanteil und eine Bikerrin war auch dabei.
Das kann am Samstag ja nur besser werden wenn wir danach noch einen Trinken gehn oder unterwegs noch was Essen.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Dezember 2009)

vll gibts ja noch jemanden, der mit mir bissel in den Schnee spielen gehen will 

sieht grad soo toll draußen aus...

so 2 3 stündchen weißlichttherapie...


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2009)

...morgen Mittag ist wieder Biken angesagt...so gegen 13:30 Uhr.

@Theo: Du musst wieder alles ausplaudern...und außerdem war das
keine Bikerin sondern das Christkind auf dem nach Hause Weg.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...morgen Mittag ist wieder Biken angesagt...so gegen 13:30 Uhr.
> 
> @Theo: Du musst wieder alles ausplaudern...und außerdem war das
> keine Bikerin sondern das Christkind auf dem nach Hause Weg.



da werd ich dann wohl auch am Start sein  mal sehen was heute abend noch so geht...


----------



## patbald (27. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...morgen Mittag ist wieder Biken angesagt...so gegen 13:30 Uhr.



Ich bin dabei, ich habe den ganzen Nachm ittag am Bike geschraubt, musste für morgen vorbereitet sein.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2009)

MI 30.12.09 Sternfahrt zum Litermont
Treffpunkt: Am Gipfelkreuz Litermont gegen 20:00
18:00 Start in Püttlingen am Jungenwald.


----------



## Theo1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Da Treffe ich euch oben, oder ich komme euch endgegen.


Theo


----------



## michael.sc (28. Dezember 2009)

*Montag, 28:12.09:*
Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am P "Gasthaus Müller" in Püttlingen.
Gemütliche 3-3,5 h Runde.


----------



## Tobilas (28. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehn, eventuell werde ich auch erscheinen....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. Dezember 2009)

für alle unwissenden 

wo issen das?


----------



## agent_smith (28. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön!
ich werde die weite anreise wohl auch auf mich nehmen


----------



## agent_smith (28. Dezember 2009)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> für alle unwissenden
> 
> wo issen das?



Bahnhofstraße 47 
66346 Püttlingen

Direkt am Bahnhof gegenüber von den Parkplätzen.


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Dezember 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Bahnhofstraße 47
> 66346 Püttlingen
> 
> Direkt am Bahnhof gegenüber von den Parkplätzen.




laut Google Maps ist der Bahnhof aber noch bisschen weg oder?

Die Adresse müsst gegenüber der Auenstraße sein oder?


----------



## agent_smith (28. Dezember 2009)

100m oder so. 
aber alles in sichtweite


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Dezember 2009)

dann könnt ihr mich ja beipfeifen 

sofern ich planlos in der Wildnis rumirr ^^


----------



## Tobilas (28. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Tour heute, .... wenn man Urlaub hat, kann man auch mal ne längere Tour wie diese starten.






Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub mich verfolgt der Fehlerteufel ;-) 

In den letzten 2 Tagen und 80km 3 Platten und ein gerissener Schaltzug... 
In den 3500km davor nur einen Platten gehabt 

Hoffe ich halte euch am Mittwoch nicht auf 


@tolilas: wie weit seit ihr denn noch gekommen? Bzw wielange seit ihr gefahren?

Hab mein Rad mem dicken Blatt noch am Köllerbach entlang gedrückt 

und wie sollte es anders sein.... 500m vor zuhaus Luft verlohren...


----------



## Tobilas (28. Dezember 2009)

tja, Klaus, ich sag nur ein Wort: tubeless 
ok, das hilft zwar nicht gegen reissende Züge, aber gg den Luftverlust sehr.
Ich hatte zuhause (kurz nach 6) 62 km und 1000 hm, Single-Trail-Anteil ziemlich hoch (merci Michael !), achja: ne Suchaktion hatten wir noch: mein Garmin war verlustiert, aber gottseidank gleich wieder gefunden.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ... achja: ne Suchaktion hatten wir noch: mein Garmin war verlustiert, aber gottseidank gleich wieder gefunden.
> ...


wie haste das denn geschafft? 

chris... im Moment die Nase voll (mit Schnupfen )


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Dezember 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute, .... wenn man Urlaub hat, kann man auch mal ne längere Tour wie diese starten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht schwer nach dschungel aus


----------



## michael.sc (29. Dezember 2009)

...war ne schöne "trockene" Runde gestern. Leider musste Klausoleum wegen
einer Panne abbrechen.

...bis morgen Abend zur Sternfahrt.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Dezember 2009)

@zeitweiser: Wir bleiben heute Abend besser vor dem Kamin sitzen und
machen Pluspunkte beim Nudelholz.  Ich warte aber trotzdem noch bis 
um 17:00 Uhr mt der Entscheidung...vielleicht sollten wir nur ne kleine 
Runde fahren und anschließend in "Onkel-Toms-Hütte" noch ein 
Jahresabschlussweizen trinken gehn!


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin um 6 am Sportplatz und werde wie es jetzt aussieht auch fahren.


----------



## c1deli (30. Dezember 2009)

Abt. AK scharrt auch schon mit de windasocke unn hat 18 uhr feschd uffem plan stehn.
je nach wedda-laach gibts dann die sternhagel-fahrt oder die abkuerzung 

alleh danne, bis noher!
de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (30. Dezember 2009)

SB Sektion der AK Fraktion kneift


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. Dezember 2009)

Es sieht so aus, als würde es trocken bleiben.
Also gibts keine Ausrede und ich komme auch um Jungenwald!
Bis gleich...


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Dezember 2009)

bin auch unterwegs... hoffe ich komm nicht zu spät...


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Dezember 2009)

Unn all widda dahemm unna da deck
Das wars dann mit den Nightrides für dieses Jahr.
Der Weisslichtdoktor wünscht Euch und Euren Nudelhölzern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Dezember 2009)

geil wars  

tolle letzte Tour... Bis nächstes Jahr jungs...


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Dezember 2009)

Jo, scheeen wars. Die AK Fraktion ist auch geschlossen zu Hause.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Dezember 2009)

Konnte leider beim letzten Ride nicht dabei sein, wünsche euch (Köllerwallis,AK Fraktion, Weisslichtdoktor, Nudelhölzern und allen anderen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr)

Bis nächstes Jahr 
Christian
Auf das die Pädcha nie enden werden.


----------



## Octopuse300 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das war ne klasse Tour gestern 

Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## c1deli (31. Dezember 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Jo, scheeen wars. Die AK Fraktion ist auch geschlossen zu Hause.



jojo, das mit _geschlossen dahemm_ hat aber nur durch die einnahme einiger not-kalorien unterwegs im mäck doof hingehauen! 
... der jahresabschluss war stramm aber ausgesprochen geil bis zumm schluss um nulluhrfuffzehn
@sektion SB: schad dass na gekniff hann, 'echd wass fapassd
@all: dange fier de scheene stunne mit eich zusamme uffem rad in demm johr do 
so kanns 2010 gehre weidagehn! gudda rutsch zusamme!

de deli, Abteilung AK


----------



## puremalt (31. Dezember 2009)

Freut mich, dass die Abschlußtour allen gefallen hat.
Mir ging es gestern um 18 Uhr im Büro so: 
Selber schuld, wenn man sich schon morgens für die Stadtschlampe entscheidet.

An alle KVs einen guten Rutsch. Ich freu mich auf tolle Touren mit euch im neuen Jahr.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (31. Dezember 2009)

*2010 (NEUJAHRSTOUR):*
So Ihr Buwe unn Mädels folgendes ist geplant:

*Termin: *Samstag, 02!!!.01.2010
*Treffpunkt: *
ab Püttlingen 10:00 Uhr, Parkplatz "Alter Bahnhof"
ab Saarwellingen 11:00 Uhr, Hotel Maurer

*Ablaufplan:*
Gemütliche 3- 4 Stunden Runde ab Saarwellingen in
Richtung Hoxberg / oder Lückner/ oder Litermont (genaue 
Streckenführung wird am Samstag-Morgen festgelegt). 
Anschließend (ca. 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr) gemütlicher
Ausklang im Nebengebäude des Hotel Maurer (für
Getränke ist gegen einen geringen Unkostenbeitrag gesorgt,
Verpflegung in Eigenregie bzw. in weiterer Absprache)
Rückfahrt Fraktion Püttlingen so gegen 17:00 Uhr.

Wer mitfahren möchte ist gern gesehen!!! 

*WICHTIG: *Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen! Frostig und trocken
bei leichtem Schneefall. 


...bis Samstag und einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Dezember 2009)

Ei wenn es Wetter passt komm ich no Wellingen.


----------



## Theo1 (31. Dezember 2009)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *2010 (NEUJAHRSTOUR):*
> So Ihr Buwe unn Mädels folgendes ist geplant:
> 
> *Termin: *Samstag, 02!!!.01.2010
> ...



Do bin ich dabei.
Greta muss leider Arbeiten.
Komme ans Hotel.
Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes 2010.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich klasse an 

Als wieder PUNKTE


----------



## Theo1 (31. Dezember 2009)

For Men Only 

http://www.milanofixed.com/tag/chicks-and-bikes/

Kunst Pur 

http://www.milanofixed.com/tag/chicks-and-bikes/page/2/

Unter Older Entires gibts noch mehr Kunst 

Bis Samstag dann .

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Dezember 2009)

soso theo 

wieso erinnert mich dass sooo sehr an das was michael da erzählt hat


----------



## Necromon (31. Dezember 2009)

Der letzte Nightride in 2009 war echt super 
@ all: danke für die schönen gemeinsamen Stunden, weiter so in 2010  In diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch, und schöne Trails im neuen Jahr. 
Ps: Ak-Fraktion is Samstach nadierlich dabei.


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Januar 2010)

Broscht Neyjohr


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Januar 2010)

Ein gesundes, frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch allen !

@ Zeitweiser: auf den Bildern iss ja gar kein Schnee zu sehen  .
Hier oben ist noch alles Wei0, ca 10cm Schnee

Na dann ma weider Punkte sammeln.

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (1. Januar 2010)

Broscht Neyjohr wünscht ach die Ak-Fraktion.
Mir sin morje um elf am Hotel Maurer 

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Januar 2010)

*Komme auch zum Roland!*


----------



## michael.sc (1. Januar 2010)

*Weiterer Treffpunkt für morgen!!!*
Ca. 10:25 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke am Sauwasen.


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Weiterer Treffpunkt für morgen!!!*
> Ca. 10:25 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke am Sauwasen.




Kommt drauf an wann ich morgen aus der Kiste komm... 

Bahnhof gibt allerdins 2 Punkte mehr


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Januar 2010)

Komme wohl auch...
wenn dann zum Bahnhof.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Januar 2010)

Bin da.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (2. Januar 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin da.
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom




Wie du bist schon da 

hoff mal du hälst noch aus bis wir auch da sind


----------



## Theo1 (2. Januar 2010)

Dat war ja mal wieder Lecker  
Schöne Tour warme Wurst und Bier .Top
Jahresstart.
Hoffe ihr seit alle ohne Erfrierungen nach Hause gekommen.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Januar 2010)

Auf dem Feld oberhalb von Wellingen sind wir 
kurzfristig nochmal festgefroren.
Danach ging es dann ohne Panne weiter in die Heimat.
Schöne Bikerlokation bei Roland


----------



## c1deli (2. Januar 2010)

abteilung AK schliesst sich der beurteilung von theo1 bedingungslos an 
auch die heimfahrt im vwtaxi hat prima gepasst, insbesondere da der herr MW ja schon in der warmwursthalle form und haltung fuer den beifahrersitz angenommen hat 
@mw: im ernst, gute besserung, pfleg' deine beine und zieh dir fuers naechste mal magnesium rein!

de deli


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, war mal wieder richtig klasse 
Schöne große Gruppe und fast ohne Pannen 
Könnte man fast regelmäßig machen  vor allem mit dem Service danach.

Christian


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Januar 2010)

Super Tour heute, nach der Wärmebehandlung durch die Sitzheizung, ist alles wieder gut. 

Schon komisch so ein Kampf mit dem Krampf. 

@ deli, danke für's Taxi...


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen... Einfach kasse... 

Und wer hätts geahnt?? noch keine 1000m nach dem Bierchen und schon wieder platt  ^^


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Januar 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur anschließen... Einfach kasse...
> 
> Und wer hätts geahnt?? noch keine 1000m nach dem Bierchen und schon wieder platt  ^^



Ich sag nur - Schlauchlos -


----------



## Theo1 (3. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich nur Sagen " Jung und Wild " da hällt kein Gummi
Zum Glück ohne Folgen.
Geh jetzt erstmal in den Schnee mit Greta 

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2010)

Wo geht es den hin, ich wollt auch erst nach dem Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (3. Januar 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Sagen " Jung und Wild " da hällt kein Gummi
> Zum Glück ohne Folgen.
> Geh jetzt erstmal in den Schnee mit Greta
> 
> Grüsse Theo


 

wo wir dann auch grad dabei sind^^ 

pass mit Greta im Schnee auf


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2010)

Mittwochstherapie
Erster Nachtausflug des Jahres
19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald
Ziel:das ewige Pädchen und seine Umgebung.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.253...&layers=B000FTF


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwochstherapie
> Erster Nachtausflug des Jahres
> 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald
> Ziel:das ewige Pädchen und seine Umgebung.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.253...&layers=B000FTF





DABEI... aber ohne OSM Video angugger... sofern die Akkus bis dahin nicht da sind


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2010)

AKF und SBF???


----------



## chris84 (5. Januar 2010)

wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe bin ich auch am Start! 

aktuell ist der Wetterbericht wieder der Ansicht dass es evtl. doch etwas niederschlag geben könnte


----------



## c1deli (5. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwochstherapie
> Erster Nachtausflug des Jahres
> 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald
> Ziel:das ewige Pädchen und seine Umgebung.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.253...&layers=B000FTF



wenns auf *monty koellerbikers holy trail* geht...
darf die AKF nur in ganz besonderen ausnahmefaellen fehlen, also:

nach heutigem stand - DABEI !


----------



## puremalt (5. Januar 2010)

Jepp


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Januar 2010)

*He Jungs, So sieht es bei Tageslicht aus falls ihr euch noch daran erinnern könnt*.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2010)

Ey,Alda mir misse schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (6. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ey,Alda mir misse schaffe



so siehts aus
AKF troestet  sich mit samstag, viel spass auf den heiligen trails, bis danne


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kumme donn allän.


----------



## michael.sc (6. Januar 2010)

...muss leider absagen!


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Januar 2010)

Knapp geschafft. noch vor 12 dahemm


----------



## chris84 (7. Januar 2010)

wir waren auch um punkt 12 daheim 

stramme Tour heute! So platt war ich schon länger nicht mehr  

aber die Berus Trails haben sich absolut gelohnt, da waren ja echt einige absoluten Knaller dabei! da müssen wir unbedingt öfters hin! und OSM-mäßig ists da auch noch net so doll erschlossen


----------



## puremalt (7. Januar 2010)

dahämm 00:15, 88km, 22 Punkte, 2 blaue Zehen, leichte Knie-Blessuren vom oberen Teil der langen Berus-Abfahrt, sonst einigermassen unversehrt, Nudelholz war noch wach aber versöhnlich. Bilanz also positiv. Was will man mehr?

Da sing ich doch mit meinem Namensvetter Dean

Sleigh bells ring, are you listening, 
In the lane, snow is glistening
A beautiful sight,
We're happy tonight.
Biking in a winter wonderland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (7. Januar 2010)

*Ihr seid ja alle wahnsinnig*


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Januar 2010)

Du übertreibst


----------



## michael.sc (9. Januar 2010)

*Samstag 14:00 Uhr *
Snowride, Treffpunkt am Aldi.
Wer kommt?


----------



## c1deli (9. Januar 2010)

aha, die koellertaler sind erwacht
deli unn necro von der AKF sinn heiss uff e snowride unn somit debei


----------



## joiky (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Snowrider, ich komme, Daisy war ja gnädig mit uns!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Januar 2010)

sofern nichts dazwischen kommen, werd ich auch da sein


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre erst so gegen 16:00 Uhr

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (9. Januar 2010)

...schöne "Schwarzenbergturm-Runde" heute! 

@c1deli: Merci für die super Idee!


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Januar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall... einfach klasse... sogar das Pädche in Jägersfreude hinter den Häusern mit den 3 Stufen war klasse ;-)

Den 2 km Schwarzenbergtrail will ich auch unbedingt mal fahren... hoch sowie runter


----------



## puremalt (10. Januar 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Den 2 km Schwarzenbergtrail will ich auch unbedingt mal fahren... hoch sowie runter




Was soll das denn für ein Trail sein? Ich habe den gesamten Schwarzenberg geOSMt und da gibt's viel nette Sachen, aber ein 2km langes Päädsche ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Waren das vielleicht gefühlte 2km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (10. Januar 2010)

hehe ich hab keine Ahnung ^^ 

hab das gestern vom Michael erzählt bekommen... vll wollt er mir auch nur bissel Angst machen und mich bremsen... dass ich die Körner noch aufheb 

Auf jeden Fall ist der Einstieg irgendwo hinter der Uni


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ein Trail sein? Ich habe den gesamten Schwarzenberg geOSMt und da gibt's viel nette Sachen, aber ein 2km langes Päädsche ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Waren das vielleicht gefühlte 2km?




Hab da dann noch bisschen Arbeit für dich 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.2602&lon=7.02028&zoom=15&layers=B000FTF

von der Schiedebornstraße Richtung Uni sind noch diverse Trails ungetaggt ^^


----------



## puremalt (10. Januar 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> von der Schiedebornstraße Richtung Uni sind noch diverse Trails ungetaggt ^^



Jepp, ich weiß. Das ist allerdings nicht der Schwarzenberg, sondern Am Homburg. Und irgendwo da ist klingers Geheimtipp für günstiges Weizenbier. Da zu taggen kann sich also lohnen.

Am Schwarzenberg könnten 2km Trail zusammenkommen, wenn man mehrere Trails zusammenfasst und einmal komplett drüberfährt: an der Uni vom Schwarzenberger Hangweg hoch (2 Spitzkehren), dann weiter zum Turm, von da straight-on runter nach Scheidt


----------



## Klinger (10. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Und irgendwo da ist klingers Geheimtipp für günstiges Weizenbier.



Ist ein bisschen weiter: 49° 16,05N  7° 00,97442E
Ist auch nur im Sommer zu empfehlen weil man dann draussen bleiben kann, war bei meinem letzten Besuch eine total verqualmte und überheitzte Angelvereinshütte.


----------



## c1deli (11. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...schöne "Schwarzenbergturm-Runde" heute!
> 
> @c1deli: Merci für die super Idee!



@msc: 
jojo, bittscheen gerne, und wenn wir mal ne AKF-altersgerechte anfahrt hinbekommen, dann schaffen wirs evtl sogar mal bis dorthin *bevor* die AKKT (*AK* *K*oerner*T*uete) alle ist...
es sinn jo noch e paar mittwochsamschdaache zum probiere do 

de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Januar 2010)

Mi 19:00 Sportplatz
traut Euch.
Diesmal nicht so lang


----------



## Octopuse300 (11. Januar 2010)

> traut Euch.
> Diesmal nicht so lang



na dann komm ich auch


----------



## michael.sc (12. Januar 2010)

...ich bin am Start.


----------



## chris84 (12. Januar 2010)

ich werds vermutlich zeitlich nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Januar 2010)

bei mir klappt es doch nicht :-(


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch am Start... der Schnee will schließlich genutzt werden


----------



## Necromon (12. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Sportplatz
> traut Euch.
> Diesmal nicht so lang


Dann kann die Ak-Fraktion sich jo aach mo widda dazugeselle 
Mir sin dabei 

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## michael.sc (14. Januar 2010)

...das war gestern Abend einfach nur genial...Pädschessuche im Tiefschnee.


----------



## c1deli (14. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das war gestern Abend einfach nur genial...Pädschessuche im Tiefschnee.



jojo, "suche im tiefschnee" iss gudd!
ich hann die ganz zeit die stell gesucht, an ders steil genuch runnageht, dass es rad von allaehn gerollt waer... keine gefunden 
awwa suba scheen wars trotzdem


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das war gestern Abend einfach nur genial...Pädschessuche im Tiefschnee.



Wie Du das bei dem Schnee gefunden hast musst Du uns noch erklären.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob die SBF noch vor 12 zuhause war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (14. Januar 2010)

Das war echt genial geschtern oomend, manchmo bin ich ma vorkumm wie in de Hochalpe.
Der Schnee könnt jetzt noch e paar woche bleiwe, daß mir ne ach nutze kinne 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## k.wein (14. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wie Du das bei dem Schnee gefunden hast musst Du uns noch erklären.
> Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob die SBF noch vor 12 zuhause war



23:15 Uhr. 
Die Familie schlief, Nudelholz blieb mir erspart.
Und schön wars. Aber 4,5 Std. und nur 55 km.  Das war ne schöne Plackerei im Schnee. Puls 150 und 13 km/h auf dem Leinpfad.
Auf der nächsten Frühschicht versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## michael.sc (15. Januar 2010)

*Samtagstreff:*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am ALDI
Gemütliche Snowrunde

Wer kommt?


----------



## agent_smith (15. Januar 2010)

aich kummen. mit lomp!


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Januar 2010)

türlich

Fahrt Richtung Schwarzenberg ?


----------



## -rennradler- (16. Januar 2010)

Ich komme endlich auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## c1deli (16. Januar 2010)

AKF sucht wieder anschluss:
a) wie gewohnt um 14 uhr am startaldi, oder 
b) etwas spaeter im raum rgb, wenn das stichwort "schwarzenberg" aufgegriffen wird (msc bitte handy online)

de rohli-deli


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Januar 2010)

MI 19:00 Sportplatz
Wie wärs mal wieder mit dem Warndt?
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Januar 2010)

vll ;-) wenns nicht pisst


----------



## michael.sc (19. Januar 2010)

Dabei!
...dann fahren wir mal den genialen Trail bei Karlsbrunn. MW müsste den
eigentlich kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (20. Januar 2010)

AKF auch wieder online zur 19uhr jungenwaldtime
rtg karlsbrunn, warndt?    ... passt


----------



## michael.sc (20. Januar 2010)

@c1deli: bin heute Abend schon etwas früher unterwegs und werd Euch wieder 
etwas begleiten. Ich meld mich von unterwegs.


----------



## puremalt (20. Januar 2010)

Über welche Saarbrücke fahrt ihr? Können wir da einen Treff ausmachen?

Komme allerdings nur, wenn's net zu stark räänt/schneet. Hann mal wieder mein Räänjack vergess.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2010)

Karolingerbrücke VK


----------



## michael.sc (20. Januar 2010)

...um 19:30 Uhr auf der Brücke? Mal schauen ob ich hoch oder an die Brücke komme.


----------



## c1deli (20. Januar 2010)

AKF kommt hoch. irgendwer oder was muss ja manchmal hochkommen
@sektion SB: brueckentreff oder auch hochkommenwollen


----------



## puremalt (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin froh, wenn ich die Brücke hochkomme


----------



## c1deli (21. Januar 2010)

@SSB: na, die brigg bischde jo gudd hochkomm
aber saach mal, wurds denn gestern wieder ne zweitagesfahrt mit ankunft null uhr irdgendwas und holzempfang

die AKF, zufrieden eingelaufen in der heimat um 22.30


----------



## michael.sc (21. Januar 2010)

...nach einer kleineren Verirrung bei Karlsbrunn (zum Glück hatten wir 
Neuschnee) und einem Haufen süßer Frischlingen im Wald (da sind die 
Beine anschließend ganz schön rund gegangen ) sind wir nach einer
recht zügigen Heimfahrt Punkt 23 Uhr im Heimathafen eingelaufen. Das
Nudelholz hat bereits wohl geruht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (21. Januar 2010)

Ich war 23:30 dahemm. Also nur Eintagesfahrt. 
20min vorher hat sich der Frauenabend, für den der Mittwoch gerne genutzt wird (übrigens gute Methode zur NH-Besänftigung), aufgelöst. 
Mal wieder perfektes Timing.
Und mein Frischlingsfluchtsturz (für's AKUVERZ: FFS) hat zuhause nur Amusement hervorgerufen.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Januar 2010)

Der Frischlingssturtz war echt nicht sooo hesslich ;-) 


Generell zu gestern abend kann ich nur sagen:

SCHWEINEgeil ...


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich war 23:30 dahemm. Also nur Eintagesfahrt.
> 20min vorher hat sich der Frauenabend, für den der Mittwoch gerne genutzt wird (übrigens gute Methode zur NH-Besänftigung), aufgelöst.
> Mal wieder perfektes Timing.
> Und mein Frischlingsfluchtsturz (für's AKUVERZ: FFS) hat zuhause nur Amusement hervorgerufen.



Waren das die Wutzen oder der Batsch?
Die Höchstleistung hat gestern Akfred gebracht.
120m


----------



## michael.sc (22. Januar 2010)

*Samstagstreff:*
14:00 Uhr am ALDI, vielleicht mal wieder Richtung Uni-Wald.

Wer kommt?


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstagstreff:*
> 14:00 Uhr am ALDI, vielleicht mal wieder Richtung Uni-Wald.
> 
> Wer kommt?




Hmmm, wenn sich mein Gabelverkäufer bis morgen früh meldet, werd ich Richtung St.Wendel unterwegs sein. Ansonsten wie geplant am Aldi ;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich lass mich morgen auch mal wieder blicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2010)

Der pseudo Klausoleumstrail ^^ 





Für alle unwissenden^^ links neben der AB ab dem Rastplatz


----------



## michael.sc (22. Januar 2010)

...jetzt heißt es nur noch einfahren!


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...jetzt heißt es nur noch einfahren!




hehe ^^ ich hab ihn aber nicht eingezeichnet... dafür war er nicht fahrbar genug ^^ 

übrigens morgen nicht am Start. Werde expeditionsmäßig Richtung Nord-Osten unterwegs sein


----------



## c1deli (22. Januar 2010)

AKF group will auch mit morgen


----------



## HardRock07 (22. Januar 2010)

Werde morgen auch anrollen, allerdings nur mit 2 Kettenblättern  .
 MfG Manu


----------



## Necromon (23. Januar 2010)

Akf muß noch e bißche was schaffe 
Wenns recht wär wirde mir uns in Rgb am Sender aanschließe 
@ MSC: wäre so 14.20 ok ?
Mfg Alfred aus Ak


----------



## michael.sc (23. Januar 2010)

@Necro: 14:32 Uhr an der Hütte!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Januar 2010)

Bin um 14:00 am ALDI 

LG 
Tom-Tom


----------



## Necromon (23. Januar 2010)

@ MSC: 14.32 Uhr an der Hütte geht klar 
AKF freut sich schon 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Januar 2010)

bei mir klapps leider doch nicht!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (23. Januar 2010)

...so 18:20 Uhr dahemm. Der Rückweg war noch richtig
schön trailig. 

...und nä WE gehts mal zum Brennenden Berg (irgendwann
kommen wir dann auch mal am Stiefel vorbei)!!!


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Januar 2010)

Jop, bei mir hat die Glocke auch 18:25 jesacht.
Sau geile Runde heut, da freut man sich schon richtich auf nächstes WE.
Auch Höhenmeter gabs heut ordentlich.

P.s.: Der Dreck am rad war auch erste Sahne, einmal mim Wasserschlauch drüwwer und alles war ab  So stell ich mir das vor  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Necromon (24. Januar 2010)

Echt ne klasse Runde 
Freu mich schon auf´s nächste WE, wenn mann den Wettergöttern glauben darf, wieder mit Puderzucker auf den Trail´s 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Januar 2010)

Dann freu ich mich einfach mal mit 

bin gestern erst um 11 ausem Haus gekommen und war 1800Hm später um 8 erst wieder zuhaus...


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Januar 2010)

Mi 19:00 Sportplatz



in den nahen Osten


----------



## agent_smith (25. Januar 2010)

Hi, fahre heute Abend ab 18 Uhr, 2h, Nass
Treff am Bahnhof in Püttlingen.
Also falls jmd bock hat....
LG Timo


----------



## michael.sc (25. Januar 2010)

@agent smith:...dann musst Du unbedingt in Richtung Forsthaus Neuhaus fahren.
Traumhafte Winterlandschaft bei 15 cm Neuschnee...und bestimmt noch
jungfräuliche Wege. Mir hats heute Mittag super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @agent smith:...dann musst Du unbedingt in Richtung Forsthaus Neuhaus fahren.
> Traumhafte Winterlandschaft bei 15 cm Neuschnee...und bestimmt noch
> jungfreuliche Wege. Mir hats heute Mittag super viel Spaß gemacht!



Aha ;-) jetzt weiß ich auch werd den Trail an der Hütte in RGB eingeweiht hat 

Im Profil des Reifen stand leider kein Name 


Aber muss dir recht geben... Quierschied Riegelsberg und Teile des Urwaldes sind fast noch perfekt eingepulvert^^ bis auf einige Harvesterspuren


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Januar 2010)

Bin Heute auch unterwegs gewesen, war richtig geil aber auch sau Glatt.
Habe bei dem schwerem Schnee aber nur 20 Km geschafft in 2h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (25. Januar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin Heute auch unterwegs gewesen, war richtig geil aber auch sau Glatt.


das durfte ich gestern morgen erfahren, als ich mit der zweiten Pedalumdrehung schon auf der Schnauze gelegen hab 

Heut morgen hab ichs dann vorgezogen erst mal nen Schneemann zu bauen


----------



## -rennradler- (25. Januar 2010)

So, meine Schuh-Panne vom Samstag ist behoben. Das passiert mir auch nicht mehr...  
Wenn ich jetzt noch halbwegs pünktlich Feierabend machen kann, bin ich Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Tobilas (25. Januar 2010)

@Dämon: Weichei !!

P.S.: Geiles Bild 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> das durfte ich gestern morgen erfahren, als ich mit der zweiten Pedalumdrehung schon auf der Schnauze gelegen hab
> 
> Heut morgen hab ichs dann vorgezogen erst mal nen Schneemann zu bauen



2 Punkte Alternative Sportarten


----------



## HardRock07 (26. Januar 2010)

Oha, jetzt werdem dem Konkurentem schon punkte zugeschoben  .

VielSpass morgen abend. Ich verkriech mich in meinen 30° kuschlig, warmen Streb  .
Bis Samstag !

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (26. Januar 2010)

...wie schauts aus mit Euch am 06.02 in Sachen Nightride bei HOM.
MW + HardRock wollen dort starten. Noch jemand Interesse?
Evtl. kann man ja ne FG machen. An- und Abfahrt mit dem Bike
sind wohl bei dem Wetter zu heftig (vielleicht mit dem Bike trailig anfahren
und mit dem Zug zurück nach SB)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wie schauts aus mit Euch am 06.02 in Sachen Nightride bei HOM.
> MW + HardRock wollen dort starten. Noch jemand Interesse?
> Evtl. kann man ja ne FG machen. An- und Abfahrt mit dem Bike
> sind wohl bei dem Wetter zu heftig (vielleicht mit dem Bike trailig anfahren
> und mit dem Zug zurück nach SB)!



Fahre auf jedem Fall mit dem Auto an. Sonst wird das nix mit dem anschließenden Beisammen sein.


----------



## chris84 (26. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> (vielleicht mit dem Bike trailig anfahren
> und mit dem Zug zurück nach SB)!


so ähnlich könnt ich mir das auch vorstellen... Zumal zugfahren als Studi ja nix kostet 

für die 30km mitm Auto da hinzufahren lohnt sich ja fast net, da brauchts auf jeden Fall noch ne Extension


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> so ähnlich könnt ich mir das auch vorstellen... Zumal zugfahren als Studi ja nix kostet
> 
> für die 30km mitm Auto da hinzufahren lohnt sich ja fast net, da brauchts auf jeden Fall noch ne Extension



Da kann ich nur zustimmen Zugfahren mem Rad kann manchmal schwer interessant sein ) vorallem wenn man in den falschen Zug einsteigt 
Und statt nach Homburg nach St.Wendel fährt


----------



## Tobilas (26. Januar 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei, reise mit Auto an und hoffentlich auch mit selbigem zurück  
Ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen dann...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2010)

Schade da wären wir gerne dabei gewesen.
Wir müssen aber in die Sonne  ab Freitag gehts nach La Palma.
Trails schrubben .
War gestern Abend noch am Litermont unterwegs ,Tiefschnee und glatt wars.
Viel Spass .

Theo


----------



## puremalt (26. Januar 2010)

@ msc: trail hin, train zurück wär ich dabei. Treffpunkt zB Rentrich.

@ theo: tut mir echt leid für euch. Kein Schnee, kein Matsch, keine Eiszapfen am Kinn. Traurig. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> @ msc: trail hin, train zurück wär ich dabei. Treffpunkt zB Rentrich.



jetzt ist er endlich mal im Vorteil


----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2010)

@ theo: tut mir echt leid für euch. Kein Schnee, kein Matsch, keine Eiszapfen am Kinn. Traurig. Trotzdem viel Spaß.[/QUOTE]


Du kommst ja auch noch in den Genuss .
Hoffendlich geht unser Flieger bei dem Wetter
Hab da so meine bedenken.
Meld mich mal wenn ich ein Netz finde.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## michael.sc (26. Januar 2010)

@ chris, klausometeo + puremalt: dann schauen wir mal Mitte nächster Woche
wie das Wetter wird. Bei -10°C und 10 cm Schnee würd ich nämlich kneifen
(fährt eigentlich ein Zug von HOM über SB nach VK?).

...und morgen wird es wohl wieder ne kurze und beschwerliche Tour geben. Im Osten
liegt noch ne Menge Schnee, die Hauptwege sind richtig "hobbelich" und die Trails
rutschig..."awwer Haubdsach kenn Badsch"!

@ Greta + Theo: Schönen Urlaub!!!


----------



## chris84 (26. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ chris, klausometeo + puremalt: dann schauen wir mal Mitte nächster Woche
> wie das Wetter wird. Bei -10°C und 10 cm Schnee würd ich nämlich kneifen
> (fährt eigentlich ein Zug von HOM über SB nach VK?).
> 
> ...


wie, bei -10° und 10cm schnee kneifst du? besser kanns doch gar nicht werden 
ich kneife bei positiven Temperaturen und nichtgefrorenem Niederschlag, oder bei allzuviel Matsch 
Bin bis dahin vermutlich leider immer noch nicht "berohlofft", aber es kann sich dann eigentlich (hoffentlich) nur noch um wenige Tage handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2010)

Lasst euch Überraschen.
Der Schnee drückt den Schnitt ganz schön nach unten falls es überhaubt fahrbar ist oder ihr die Trails findet.
Hab da gestern so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Unterwegs 2h und gerade mal 15km.
Akku und Körnerbox alle danach.

Viel Spass beim Snow Nightride

Theo


----------



## Klinger (26. Januar 2010)

@theo: Beileid in aller schärfster Form für La Palma auch von mir!
Wenns gar nimmer geht mit dem biken weils zu warm und trocken ist, dann könnt ihr ja immer noch ein bisschen cachen..


----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2010)

Genau, mein Garmin ist mit 35Stück schon aufgeladen.
Wir haben aber 2006 schon vieles dort gemacht.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ chris, klausometeo + puremalt: dann schauen wir mal Mitte nächster Woche
> wie das Wetter wird. Bei -10°C und 10 cm Schnee würd ich nämlich kneifen
> (fährt eigentlich ein Zug von HOM über SB nach VK?).
> 
> ...



hehe ^^ ich check mal's Wetter 

Emm dann machen wir die Dämpfer/Gabel weich und lassen ein wenig Luft auf den Reifen )


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Januar 2010)

Heute im Wald
Links und Rechts vereiste Fahrspuren von den Forstfahrzeugen mit scharfen gefrorenen Rändern. Nicht lusdisch
In der Mitte ca. 10cm vertrampelter Schnee mit knüppelharter Oberfläche. Auch net lusdisch.
Ich hoffe wir finden morgen noch was halbwegs fahrbares.


----------



## michael.sc (27. Januar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Heute im Wald
> Links und Rechts vereiste Fahrspuren von den Forstfahrzeugen mit scharfen gefrorenen Rändern. Nicht lusdisch
> In der Mitte ca. 10cm vertrampelter Schnee mit knüppelharter Oberfläche. Auch net lusdisch.
> Ich hoffe wir finden morgen noch was halbwegs fahrbares.


 

...dann müssen wir wohl heute Abend die kleinen extrem geheimen Trails entjungfern!


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2010)

Also aufm Hoxberg gehn die Trails super. Auch wenn sie festgetrampelt sind, oder gerade wenn sie festgetrampelt sind. Fahrspuren auf geteerten Straßen sind aber wirklich verdammt glatt


----------



## puremalt (27. Januar 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Meld mich mal wenn ich ein Netz finde.
> Grüsse Theo



Ist ja direkt am Meer. Da liegen bestimmt genug Netze rum 

Also ich bin für heute erstaunlicherweise mal gut gerüstet. Hab sogar die Spikes aufgezogen.


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Also ich bin für heute erstaunlicherweise mal gut gerüstet. Hab sogar die Spikes aufgezogen.


vermutlich gar keine so schlechte Wahl für die aktuellen Wetterbedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (27. Januar 2010)

zustandsbericht:
akf-d: malade, nixduddeln
akf-n: auswaerdisch, nixduddeln
akf-mw: nixwissen

@all annere: fill spass im eisschnee


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Januar 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> zustandsbericht:
> akf-d: malade, nixduddeln
> akf-n: auswaerdisch, nixduddeln
> akf-mw: nixwissen
> ...



mo gugge, bin schon umgezogen. 
Dann muss ich alleine anreisen.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Januar 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> mo gugge, bin schon umgezogen.
> Dann muss ich alleine anreisen.



Markus der schon um 5 aufen Rad sitzt und Punkte macht


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ist ja direkt am Meer. Da liegen bestimmt genug Netze rum
> 
> Also ich bin für heute erstaunlicherweise mal gut gerüstet. Hab sogar die Spikes aufgezogen.



Hast Du auch Dein neues Vorderbesteck dabei?


----------



## puremalt (28. Januar 2010)

Mein neues Vorderbesteck wartet auf die Grillsaison. Bis dahin erkläre ich mich Starrgabelfahrern mit meiner Black solidarisch.

War gestern schon 22:15 dahemm. Habe trotzdem, wegen der wenigen und kurzen Pausen, die übliche Punktzahl eingefahren.

Bei einem meiner Bodenproben gestern ist mir unbemerkt das Seitennetz des Rucksacks aufgerissen und mein Ersatzakku rausgefallen.  Muss dort gewesen sein, wo ich meinen Schnitt gerissen hab, also zwischen Rberg und Hütte.


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Mein neues Vorderbesteck wartet auf die Grillsaison. Bis dahin erkläre ich mich Starrgabelfahrern mit meiner Black solidarisch.
> 
> War gestern schon 22:15 dahemm. Habe trotzdem, wegen der wenigen und kurzen Pausen, die übliche Punktzahl eingefahren.
> 
> Bei einem meiner Bodenproben gestern ist mir unbemerkt das Seitennetz des Rucksacks aufgerissen und mein Ersatzakku rausgefallen.  Muss dort gewesen sein, wo ich meinen Schnitt gerissen hab, also zwischen Rberg und Hütte.



das ist natürlich sch.... hat dein Akku noch bis nach haus gehalten?
und dumm dass es geschneid hat... die Wiederfindung wird bestimmt nicht soooo einfach... 
drück dir die Daumen... 


Aber gestern abend verdammt geil  hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht ^^ 

Verdammt geile Trails und sogar ne krasse Schanze dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (28. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Mein neues Vorderbesteck wartet auf die Grillsaison. Bis dahin erkläre ich mich Starrgabelfahrern mit meiner Black solidarisch.
> 
> War gestern schon 22:15 dahemm. Habe trotzdem, wegen der wenigen und kurzen Pausen, die übliche Punktzahl eingefahren.
> 
> Bei einem meiner Bodenproben gestern ist mir unbemerkt das Seitennetz des Rucksacks aufgerissen und mein Ersatzakku rausgefallen.  Muss dort gewesen sein, wo ich meinen Schnitt gerissen hab, also zwischen Rberg und Hütte.



Deine Black geht auf jeden Fall als Starrgabelersatz durch;-)
Akku verlieren ist Mist.
Die Runde von gestern hat Potential für eine Permanente.
Ok etwas kurz aber sonst


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Januar 2010)

Jetzt laufen schon die Schneemänner mit Licht im Wald rum


----------



## Dämon__ (29. Januar 2010)

dem hätte ich auch lieber meinen Helm überlassen sollen, bin gerade für eine Stunde fahren gewesen...zumindest habe ich es versucht  hatte aber an der geringsten Steigung nur durchdrehende Räder.


----------



## agent_smith (29. Januar 2010)

hi! 
kommt morgen jemand zum treffpunkt?

lg timo


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> hi!
> kommt morgen jemand zum treffpunkt?
> 
> lg timo




türlich... hörst du nicht die Punkte im Wald rufen??


----------



## -rennradler- (29. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich komme mal den Berg runter gerutscht. 
Aber: Ist das momentan überhaupt noch fahrbar? War heute jemand im Schnee spielen?


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Januar 2010)

Muss morje schaffen :/
Wünsch euch viel Spass!
Grüßt mir den Wald  .

MfG Manu


----------



## agent_smith (29. Januar 2010)

Edit: 

Fahre morgen um 12 am Bahnhof los, will Richtung Lebach.

LG
Timo


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Fahre morgen um 12 am Bahnhof los, will Richtung Lebach.
> 
> ...



dass würde mir gut passen... 

muss ja gegen 5 allerspätestens 6 wieder zuhaus sein...


----------



## michael.sc (30. Januar 2010)

...bin um 14:00 Uhr am Aldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (30. Januar 2010)

Ich auch. Bis gleich.


----------



## -rennradler- (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne 40 Kilometer bei herrlichstem Fahrrad-Wetter.


----------



## HardRock07 (30. Januar 2010)

Glaub ich dir.
Bin heut auch nur durchn Wald zur Arbeit.
Richtig schön griffig der Schnee .

MfG Manu


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2010)

Oh...bei euch geht noch was 
bei uns ist das fahren kaum mehr möglich...nur noch auch geräumten Wegen oder wenn Fahrzeuge den Schnee platt gefahren haben.
Es liegen hier so ca. 40cm eher mehr und es soll noch mehr Schneien.
Ich glaube ich mach mir mal Ski an Rad.

Christian


----------



## chris84 (31. Januar 2010)

joa, so ab ca. 300m ü.NN gehts nur noch in Fahrspuren voran, im Tiefschnee keine Chance mehr 

Wir wollten heut morgen eigentlich zum Litermont, aber ich zumindest hab etwa auf halber Höhe kapituliert, bin mal gespannt ob es Mike und David geschafft haben  (zählt nur mit Beweisfoto )

immerhin lässts sich auf den festgefahrenen Schneedecken auf den Straßen wunderbar biken!


----------



## michael.sc (31. Januar 2010)

@ KV Bikers: Hat noch jemand neue XT-Schaltwerkrollen (beide) zu Hause rumliegen?
Zum Tausch bis meine Neuen eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ KV Bikers: Hat noch jemand neue XT-Schaltwerkrollen (beide) zu Hause rumliegen?
> Zum Tausch bis meine Neuen eingetroffen sind.



Leider nicht... Das Wetter schlägt übelst aufs Material ... 

Chris würde jetzt sagen: >> Rohloff


----------



## atlas (31. Januar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ KV Bikers: Hat noch jemand neue XT-Schaltwerkrollen (beide) zu Hause rumliegen?
> Zum Tausch bis meine Neuen eingetroffen sind.



Hallo

Isch hätt noch welche.Sind zwar nicht neu,aber noch top fit.Und vor allem sind se umsonscht.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallolo.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgend jemand am Samstag mit dem Rad nach Homburg reist (zum Bike @ Night).
Natürlich nur bei entsprechendem Bedingungen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (1. Februar 2010)

...mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich entscheide mich wohl am Freitag.
Zurück will ich dann ggfls. mit dem Zug.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Februar 2010)

ich werd am Samstag mit dem Zug über Neunkirchen nach Homburg bzw. Bexbach fahren.
Entscheide aber auch kurzfristig wie das Wetter ist. Z. Zt. ist kein fahren im Wald möglich auch nicht auf den Waldautobahnen...


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hallolo.
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgend jemand am Samstag mit dem Rad nach Homburg reist (zum Bike @ Night).
> Natürlich nur bei entsprechendem Bedingungen  .



Ich nicht, kann Dich mit dem Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## -rennradler- (1. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre weder am Mittwoch, noch am Samstag mit. Ich hab was am Bein und darf vom Arzt aus kein Rad fahren. Und das bei dem schönen Wetter...


----------



## agent_smith (2. Februar 2010)

Gute Beserung!


----------



## -rennradler- (2. Februar 2010)

Danke. Nächsten Mittwoch kommen die Fäden raus. Dann kann ich abends wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen muss ich zu meiner Therapiegruppe 
nach Dunkel-Deutschland.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Schneehasen suchen
@rennradler gute Besserung


----------



## michael.sc (3. Februar 2010)

@rennradler: Gute Besserung!!! Erbeskopf?

...meld mich für heute Abend ab.


----------



## -rennradler- (3. Februar 2010)

Ja... Klingt aber schlimmer als es ist.


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Februar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...meld mich für heute Abend ab.



Joa heute abend wirds wohl nicht sooo toll werden... Werd wohl auch nicht auflaufen...


----------



## c1deli (3. Februar 2010)

akf N. und D. meldet auch ab. 
herr N. hat zwar den tauchschein bis 50 meter, aber trotzdem... nee-nee, heute nix mit duddeln!

gruss zusamme


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Februar 2010)

Hab gehöhrt morgen gibts wieder gratis Fango-Packungen ?
Ich bräuchte mal wieder ne Dosis 

Bis morgen 14 Uhr am Aldi !


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Februar 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hab gehöhrt morgen gibts wieder gratis Fango-Packungen ?
> Ich bräuchte mal wieder ne Dosis
> 
> Bis morgen 14 Uhr am Aldi !



Leider keine Zeit


----------



## michael.sc (6. Februar 2010)

...bin da.


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Februar 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin da.


ich auch


----------



## c1deli (6. Februar 2010)

D&N net, sinn schaffe, gehn eher morje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Februar 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> D&N net, sinn schaffe, gehn eher morje


So. kann ich net, muss donn schaffe. Vill Spassss


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Februar 2010)

Mi 19:00
Mal sehen wie trocken der Wald bis dahin ist.


----------



## michael.sc (8. Februar 2010)

...oder wie weiß!


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Februar 2010)

Leider keine Zeit.... Donnerstag morgen steht ne Klausur an...


----------



## chris84 (8. Februar 2010)

dito... 

dem aktuellen Wetterbericht nach wirds wohl hart gefroren sein. Ich würde aber nicht zu hoch fahren, auf Litermont-Höhe werden die Wege wohl extrem vereist sein...


----------



## Tobilas (8. Februar 2010)

minus 7 Grad und Neuschnee: hört sich doch gut an 
Mal sehn, wenn's geht bin ich dabei


----------



## puremalt (9. Februar 2010)

Wogehtsnhin?


----------



## michael.sc (9. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage...wie groß ist das Anzugsmoment der beiden Schrauben an der linken XT Kurbel (FM 770)? 
Hab leider keine Produktbeschreibung mehr. 10 oder 15 Nm? 
Die Kettenblätter würde ich mit 6 - 8 Nm anziehen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Februar 2010)

Meinst du die FC M770 ?

die Anleitung gibts bei Paul Lange.
http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/support/Handbuecher_Explosionszeichnungen/2009/VPDFS/SI_GE/MTBG/1J10A_GE.PDF

Dort müsstest du alles finden!

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (9. Februar 2010)

DANKE!

...also 12-15 Nm.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wogehtsnhin?



Der ÖPNV bleibt in Reichweite;-)


----------



## Klinger (9. Februar 2010)

...handwarm würde der erfahrene Werkstattmeister sagen!


----------



## c1deli (10. Februar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wogehtsnhin?



AKF? iss dabei!
hat jemand schon ne idee zu herrn P. 's obigen einwand?
und wer kann den schlauch unter mir entfernen zu herrn K. 's  " _handwarmen werkstattmeister_ "  

D aus a


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Februar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Der ÖPNV bleibt in Reichweite;-)



Das ist mir neu


----------



## puremalt (10. Februar 2010)

Herr P muss absagen. Ihr habt freie Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (10. Februar 2010)

Nur zur Klärung:
Der erfahrene Werkstattmeister empfiehlt die Schrauben (gilt auch für Schrauben an Shimano-Kurbeln!!) handwarm anzuziehen und nicht so unnötiges Gedöns mit Drehmomentschlüssel und so.
Ich habe sogar schon superängstliche Mtbler im Wald mit Drehmomentschlüssel in der Trikottasche gesehen. Die haben dann natürlich behauptet das wäre eine Luftpumpe.
Die könne mir viel erzählen......


----------



## Tobilas (10. Februar 2010)

feschd, feschder, ab....


----------



## Theo1 (10. Februar 2010)

Ist das so Sau kalt hier brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Gestern noch 25 Grad und Sonne .Da muss ich mich erst über Faching wieder Aklimatisieren damits nächste Woche wieder geht.
Das MK8 war erste Sahne zum fahren , hatte die ganze Woche immer das Grinsen im Gesicht wie auf dem Bild zu sehn ist.


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Februar 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ist das so Sau kalt hier brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> Gestern noch 25 Grad und Sonne .Da muss ich mich erst über Faching wieder Aklimatisieren damits nächste Woche wieder geht.
> Das MK8 war erste Sahne zum fahren , hatte die ganze Woche immer das Grinsen im Gesicht wie auf dem Bild zu sehn ist.




Hier geht auch keiner mehr knechten oder wie ist das ^^ 

Emm Bild? Ich seh nix


----------



## Theo1 (10. Februar 2010)

Weiß net wie ich das Bild anhängen soll ??
Habs in meinem IBC Album gespeichert aber der Link geht nicht?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2010)

*Geht doch *


----------



## Theo1 (10. Februar 2010)

Wie hast du das gemacht ?

Theo


----------



## Tobilas (10. Februar 2010)

Das is net nur en Dämon, das is ach e Hexer !!! 

Btw: so wie's aussieht wird's bei mir heut abend nix, werd nicht fertig hier


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht ?
> 
> Theo



Das wird wohl mein Ewiges Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## -rennradler- (10. Februar 2010)

Hab's leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (10. Februar 2010)

Saukalt und hoppelisch wars


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Februar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Saukalt und hoppelisch wars



Jo Matz, 
soooo SauSaukalt HoppHopphoppelisch wars ach un ich hon ach noch de Reifen Platt " ich hon die Flemm "

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## puremalt (11. Februar 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> " ich hon die Flemm "



Ich flemm mit. 
Heute mal keine Spikes drauf (ist ja frisch geschneit) aber dann an ner Kreuzung auf Glatteis abgelegt. Hand verstaucht.
Einen Schlenker über Spichern gefahren (neue Abfahrt nach Stiring entdeckt. Trail + Treppen) und dann en Dorn erwischt....und kein Ersatzschlauch dabei 
Fast eine Stunde geschoben bis zum Schade. 
Ich war noch nie in einem Radladen wegen nem Platten. Ganz schön peinlich.


----------



## c1deli (11. Februar 2010)

kopp hoch, ihr zwei flemmbrueder! do gebbts doch wirklich schlimmares als pladde unn hand verstaucht!
@ herr P. - gudd besserung
@ herr K. werksatttmeischda - danke fuer die uffklaerung

gruss vom deli


----------



## HardRock07 (12. Februar 2010)

War grade mal bei dunklem Wetter  aufm Winterberg.
Da muss mal die Mittwochs-Therapiegruppe hin  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Necromon (13. Februar 2010)

Kommt heute wer um 14.00 ans Aldi in Köllerbach? 
Oder gehn ihr all heit omend uf die faasend?
Akf beukotiert die faasend un geht liewer in de wald mtb-bike
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2010)

ich kumme. 14:00 Aldi

Wer noch


----------



## joiky (13. Februar 2010)

Ich komme auch


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. Februar 2010)

Ich ach.
evt. 14:10 

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (13. Februar 2010)

Hey Manu, schönes Bild. Das Farbkonzept des Bikes ist sehr ausgewogen, vor allem die Ventilkappen harmonieren wunderbar mit dem Flaschenhalter.


----------



## HardRock07 (13. Februar 2010)

Und die schönen Schutzbleche und und den Seitenständer erwähnste gar nich ? jetzt bin Ich aber enttäuscht....


----------



## c1deli (14. Februar 2010)

schoene runde gestern!
von total verschneiter eishobbelpiste im weissen winterwald bis zum trocken gefrorenen brauneblaetterboden voellig ohne weiss drumherum war alles dabei
und im letzteren terrain gabs dann auch wieder das schon lang vermisste rolling flow gefuehl, sehr genehm wars
gruß!
D aus a


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Februar 2010)

Genau wie Tom so treffend bemerkte, 

eine Reise durch drei Klimazonen. ))


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2010)

MI 19:00 Gruppenstunde(n) am Jungenwald


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Februar 2010)

Und Donnerstag morgen schon wieder ne Klausur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Februar 2010)

Abmeld. 
Bin Mittwoch nicht im Lande :-((


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Februar 2010)

Muhi 

Hab heute mal was neues gebastelt.

Erste Ausbaustufe Fishermen's Nord 
Unterhalb hab ich noch nen kleinen Sprung gezimmert (Mini-Roadgap).
Im moment durch den stracken Boden etwas hibbelich, aber wenn der ert mal eingefahren ist, wird er sehr flöhig 

Demnächst wird dann weiter gebastelt.

MfG Manu


----------



## Tobilas (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn's nicht regnet, bin ich dabei...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Februar 2010)

Absage
Ich komme nicht


----------



## Tobilas (17. Februar 2010)

Oh, schade 
Bin ja so motiviert...
Dann bis morjen
Gruss
Roland


----------



## georgh (17. Februar 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> War grade mal bei dunklem Wetter  aufm Winterberg.
> Da muss mal die Mittwochs-Therapiegruppe hin  .
> 
> MfG Manu


 
Hey Manu
Wo zur Hölle sind denn am Winterberg Trails?
Hab da oben mal gewohnt.Da gabs max. nur einen
"Trail" Richtung Reppertsberg(Blickrichtung Staaden)

Das macht mich doch neugierig!
Gruß Georg


----------



## -rennradler- (17. Februar 2010)

Sch...wetter. Ich hab mich heute für die Rolle entschieden. 
Ich weiß: Weichei... 
Bis Samstag.


----------



## c1deli (19. Februar 2010)

samschda 14 uhr aldiparkplatz - erschder zarter fruehlingsteschd:  AKF is coming
hr. klinger will auch koellern kommen
wer noch

de deli

unn ps: wo issen eigentlich chefguide msc? krank? urlaub?


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Februar 2010)

urlaub

ich kann nid kumme muss scaffe
vill spassssss


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Februar 2010)

_Bin heute am Start 14:00 Uhr. _
_bringe Harry mit._
_bier:Muss um 17:30 wieder in Püttlingen sein) _

_LG_
_5 Ritzel-Tom_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (20. Februar 2010)

Ich komme auch. Ist ja schönes Wetter...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Februar 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich komme auch. Ist ja schönes Wetter...







LG
5 Ritzel Tom


----------



## c1deli (20. Februar 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> samschda 14 uhr aldiparkplatz - erschder zarter fruehlingsteschd:




argh...         schmeisst den kerl raus !! 

unn de deli  geht sich jetzt selwa troeschde....   proschd!


----------



## c1deli (20. Februar 2010)

so, hann mich widda e bissje beruhischd 

@tom: danke fuer die einfuehrung in die fuer uns neue paed'ches-ecke 

@harry: respekt! fuer nur abundzu biken haste ganz schoen dampf gemacht  
aber mit deinen oberschenkeln kann man bestimmt auch locker jeden kieslaschder vom omlor die paedchen hochdruecken


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Februar 2010)

Bis auf den Schnee, den Schlamm und die kalten Finger war's doch einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## Necromon (21. Februar 2010)

@ Tom Tom: kann mich nur anschließen, war ne schöne Runde auf neuem Terrain 
@ deli : bei dem super wetter hat´s nochmol soviel spaß gemacht 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## Theo1 (23. Februar 2010)

Wer von euch ist Samstag in Homburg dabei ?
http://217.160.146.46/bikeatnight/beginn.htm

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Tobilas (23. Februar 2010)

Ichichich !
Kann kommen, was will. Und wenn's kleine Katzen regnet....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Theo1 (23. Februar 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ichichich !
> Kann kommen, was will. Und wenn's kleine Katzen regnet....
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



Das Wetter, sag glaub ich kleine Hunde  vorraus.
Wenn meine Freck besser ist bin ich da, Greta muss leider Arbeiten.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ichichich !
> Kann kommen, was will. Und wenn's kleine Katzen regnet....
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



ich ach, miau miau


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Februar 2010)

zuerst ist morgen mal Mittwoch
19:00 Sportplatz.
Frühjahrsputz


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> zuerst ist morgen mal Mittwoch
> 19:00 Sportplatz.
> Frühjahrsputz



jo, nur kann ich da nid kumme.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Februar 2010)

leider nüscht 

die sch... lernerei...


----------



## chris84 (23. Februar 2010)

der postbote war immer noch nicht da


----------



## Tobilas (23. Februar 2010)

Ich muss arbeiten, bin also auch nicht da :-(
Bis Samstag also...
Gruss
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (23. Februar 2010)

Akf muß für Mittwoch aach absaan. 
Mir misse schaffe 
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## michael.sc (24. Februar 2010)

...wollte eigentlich erscheinen. Mal schauen was das Wetter macht. Ein bisschen
Regen von oben spült die Sülze von unten ja ab!


----------



## puremalt (24. Februar 2010)

Sektion SB kommt auch net. Komm grad aus der Schweiz und bin radlos uff der Schaff.


----------



## zeitweiser (1. März 2010)

MI 19:00 Sportplatz
Wichtelbesteck mitnehmen.


----------



## michael.sc (1. März 2010)

...lass dem freundlichen Grünen auch noch etwas übrig! Bis Mi!


----------



## Klausoleum (2. März 2010)

jeeeehaaaaa 

Ich wusst doch dass es einen Fred gibt... Ich meld mich hiermit auch freudestrahlend an  

Habs mal wieder bitter nötig... nach all dem stress 


Freu mich ...


----------



## chris84 (2. März 2010)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch am start!


----------



## zeitweiser (2. März 2010)

Es gibt viel zu tun.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. März 2010)

soll ich den 







mitbringen ^^?


----------



## zeitweiser (2. März 2010)

nä,nä
wie saad da maddin immer
"Fichtenmoped"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (2. März 2010)

gut das de chris die damals im 2er Pack gekauft hat ;-)


----------



## puremalt (3. März 2010)

da maddin meldet sich für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab


----------



## chris84 (3. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> gut das de chris die damals im 2er Pack gekauft hat ;-)


dat sinn awwa fichtenfahrräder und kenn fichtenmopeds


----------



## michael.sc (3. März 2010)

...kann leider nicht kommen. Hab aber dafür heute Mittag 
schon gepunktet. Viel Spaß!


----------



## -rennradler- (3. März 2010)

Ich komme heute auch nicht. 
Am Samstag gibt's dann die Ergebnisse der Meisterprüfung. 
Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich aber wieder dabei. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2010)

Dann werden wir heute abend de Martin mal bissel scheuchen


----------



## zeitweiser (3. März 2010)

zuerst osmsen wir noch was


----------



## HardRock07 (3. März 2010)

Für Samstag könnt ihr schon mal vormerken:

Erst über AK, AK -Ausbau Nord, dann Tom Tom und dann gibbet meinen neuen  . Wid bis Samstag denke ich fertig werden.

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2010)

war mal wieder schwer schwer gut heute  

Wusste gar nicht mehr wie geil dass doch war...  


Sind aber doch verdammt viele Bäume gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Für Samstag könnt ihr schon mal vormerken:
> 
> Erst über AK, AK -Ausbau Nord, dann Tom Tom und dann gibbet meinen neuen  . Wid bis Samstag denke ich fertig werden.
> 
> MfG Manu



da bin ich mal gespannt ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (4. März 2010)

Bring Federweg mit, da kannste deinen Spass haben


----------



## Klausoleum (4. März 2010)

ok ich geh dann mal nachher in den Aldi noch ne Tüte 200mm kaufen


----------



## Marc74 (4. März 2010)

Hi Klaus,
seit Ihr gestern gegen 19.30 Uhr über den Römerweg gekurbelt ? 
Bei Elm/Sprengen in der höhe Krikelsberg am Turm. Ich bin kurz vorher abgebogen und konnte dann erst erkennen das es eine MTB Horde war die die Nacht zum Tage machte.

Gruß dermarc


----------



## HardRock07 (4. März 2010)

So, haben fertig 

Hab heute noch einen neuen "Noteinstieg" frei gemacht und zwei Spass - Elemente eingebaut. Jetzt heisst es: einfahren.

Lasst Euch überraschen. 


MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (4. März 2010)

man könnte ja schonmal üben gehen ^^ ?

@marc... jap dass könnten wir gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. März 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> So, haben fertig
> 
> Hab heute noch einen neuen "Noteinstieg" frei gemacht und zwei Spass - Elemente eingebaut. Jetzt heisst es: einfahren.
> 
> ...



ich glaub dass wird Samstag entweder verdammt nass, oder richtig geil schneiig ;-)

Letzteres wäre mir lieber ^^ 

Ansonsten würd ich fast behaupten wir verschieben dass auf Sonntag...


----------



## HardRock07 (4. März 2010)

Mhh...

Laut Wetterfee solls nur n bissl Regnen / Schneien (1l / m²)
Sonntag ist nochmal Kaiserwetter, mir wärs egal 

MfG Manu


----------



## chris84 (5. März 2010)

sonntag morgen is gefälligst Lebach angesagt! 

Ich hab grad mal ein bisschen was von der Klettertour gestern Abend in die OSM eingezeichnet. Natürlich nur Wege von denen ich mit Sicherheit weiß dass es auch wirklich welche sind, manchmal war das ja nicht mal mehr erkennbar 

Aber der ecken in dem wir waren hat definitiv Trailpotential. Wenn denn die ganzen Bäume mal wieder weggeräumt sind


----------



## Klausoleum (5. März 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Mhh...
> 
> Laut Wetterfee solls nur n bissl Regnen / Schneien (1l / m²)
> Sonntag ist nochmal Kaiserwetter, mir wärs egal
> ...


wo guggst du den ^^ 

bei mir steht 3,7l / m²

Aber das ist ja alles relativ ...


----------



## zeitweiser (5. März 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> sonntag morgen is gefälligst Lebach angesagt!
> 
> Ich hab grad mal ein bisschen was von der Klettertour gestern Abend in die OSM eingezeichnet. Natürlich nur Wege von denen ich mit Sicherheit weiß dass es auch wirklich welche sind, manchmal war das ja nicht mal mehr erkennbar
> 
> Aber der ecken in dem wir waren hat definitiv Trailpotential. Wenn denn die ganzen Bäume mal wieder weggeräumt sind


Hast Du auch die flachen Bäume eingezeichnet?


----------



## michael.sc (5. März 2010)

@zeitweiser: wo habt Ihr denn die Nacht zum Tag gemacht? 
Ab jetzt in Saarwellingen?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: wo habt Ihr denn die Nacht zum Tag gemacht?
> Ab jetzt in Saarwellingen?


wir waren im Nordwesten
Saarwellingen ab 01.04.


----------



## michael.sc (6. März 2010)

14:00 Uhr am Aldi zur Matschschlacht. Wer kommt?


----------



## Klausoleum (6. März 2010)

Dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (6. März 2010)

Tretlagerschaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (6. März 2010)

soll ich meie Kurbel mitbringen ? 

@Michael: nach meinem Trail könnte man noch "aufs andere Ufer" fahren (andere Saarseite) und da noch rumklunschen 

Mal sehen, wo es hingeht.

MfG Manu


----------



## c1deli (6. März 2010)

akf schafft mal wieder, 
vielleicht mittwoch...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. März 2010)

Ich kumme ach wen´s nitt zu schnell wird,
für ca 12 WPP.+

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (6. März 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ich kumme ach wen´s nitt zu schnell wird,
> für ca 12 WPP.+
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom



sollten schon 20 werden ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (6. März 2010)

na dann mal Attacke . 

@Tom, schnell wirds bei dem badsch eh net, bin doch viel zu Schmutzempfindlich


----------



## michael.sc (6. März 2010)

@HardRock07: 14:20 Uhr am Sportplatz Heidstock...und ab dort zum "HardRock-Trail" + gemüüüütliche Saarüberquerung.


----------



## HardRock07 (6. März 2010)

.... Sie nannten Ihn Doppelplatt  

Naja, passiert eben, wenn man leichtsinnig ist 
War aber trotz eher Schmuddelwettergedöhns ne schöne Runde.

Wärend Ich im Urlaub bin, könnt Ihr dann ja den Log-Ride üben 

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (6. März 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Wärend Ich im Urlaub bin, könnt Ihr dann ja den Log-Ride üben
> 
> MfG Manu


 

...den "Schwebebalkentrail"! 

...aber die zwei Hasen mit dem Rad waren ja der Hammer!  ...und
zum Schluss noch der blaue Elefant.


----------



## -rennradler- (7. März 2010)

Da hab ich wohl einiges verpasst gestern...
Geht heute jemand in den Schnee spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (7. März 2010)

So, Michael.

Ich war heut nochmal wichteln 
kannst jetzt ganz locker über den Balken fahren:


MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (7. März 2010)

@zeitweiser, 5 RT + Klausometeo: Grundsteinlegung Rotsteig ab morgen 16:00 Uhr!


----------



## Klausoleum (7. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser, 5 RT + Klausometeo: Grundsteinlegung Rotsteig ab morgen 16:00 Uhr!



könntest du mir bitte koordinaten bzw kartenpunkt hier oder via pn zukommen lassen ...


----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser, 5 RT + Klausometeo: Grundsteinlegung Rotsteig ab morgen 16:00 Uhr!


Ich komm nach der Schicht


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ich komm nach der Schicht



Grundsteinlegung Rotsteig ab morgen 16:00 Uhr!         

Ich kumme ach ca,17:30 awwer mim Auto.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## zeitweiser (9. März 2010)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald.
wir fahren den RST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (9. März 2010)

bin vermutlich am Start!


----------



## michael.sc (10. März 2010)

bin am Start...geh wahrscheinlich vorher noch a paar Tanne schnibbele.


----------



## -rennradler- (10. März 2010)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## c1deli (10. März 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> akf schafft mal wieder,
> vielleicht mittwoch...



mist, jetzt aach noch krank, unn naegschde samschda e termin... 

wenn ichs irgendwann mol widda schaffe, haeng ich ma e namensschild'che um 

fill spass uffem RST heit omend, die AKF'ler sinn schonn aarisch gespannt 

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Jungenwald.
> wir fahren den RST




ist der den schon fertig ? 

dann muss ich wohl vorher noch kurz die Abfahrt checken gehen ^^


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. März 2010)

Ich fahre heute gegen 17:15 weg.
Bin gestern Richtung Ritterstraße unterwegs gewesen die Völklinger CTF-Strecke   Richtung ASV Püttlingen für die nächsten 2-3 Wochen unfahrbar.
20-30 dicke Tannen im weg.
Ebenso Rotsteig-Richtung Jungenwald.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (10. März 2010)

...ich schnibbel nachher mal an den TOM-TOM Tannen (T1).


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> .
> Ebenso Rotsteig-Richtung Jungenwald.
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom




Das ist aber umfahrbar. Iwie hintenrum kann man da übers Feld fahren...


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich schnibbel nachher mal an den TOM-TOM Tannen (T1).



good luck... ich steck mir heute abend auch mal ne Springsäge  ein...


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2010)

gehts da eigentlich in den Sackgassen noch iwie weiter?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.28436&lon=6.83892&zoom=16&layers=B000FTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2010)

Gibts hier noch irgend einen verrückten der mit mir am Sandsteiltrop bauen will? 

z.b. Manu? Nicht dass du verrückt bist, aber dass wäre genau dass richtige... 

Alleine ist das glaub ich zuviel der Erdmassen ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (11. März 2010)

Bin leider ab Samstag nicht mehr da (für 4 wochen).
Können aber gerne mal was basteln, so isset ja nich  .

Und das mit dem verrückt..... kanns ja manchmal nicht leugnen


----------



## Klausoleum (12. März 2010)

Wo issen eigentlich der Rest hier ausem Forum ^^?

Läuft Samstag am Aldi was??


----------



## Tobilas (12. März 2010)

Winterschlaf 
Morgen geh ich (wahrscheinlich) wichteln, fahr aber mem Bike hin


----------



## -rennradler- (13. März 2010)

Ich wäre heute da...


----------



## michael.sc (13. März 2010)

...bin da!


----------



## michael.sc (13. März 2010)

Mo RST-Treffen??? Wer kommt?


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2010)

RST-1
komme nach der Schicht so gegen 17:00


----------



## Klausoleum (14. März 2010)

leider nicht... Dienstag steht die letzte Klausur an... Aber danach inkl Bagger im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. März 2010)

komme evt auch ca 18:00

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (15. März 2010)

...so da ist es endlich! Ein Sommersofa für den gemütlichen Biker ab 40+ ...demnächst wird aber noch ne schönere Kurbel montiert.


----------



## Klinger (15. März 2010)

Gäbs das ach in der Version "50+"?
Vielleicht dann mit Brezellenker, Gel-Sattel (3,5kg) usw...


----------



## HardRock07 (15. März 2010)

Oha, sieht schnell aus  .

Bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du mit dem Teil abgehst.
Viel Spass schon mal


----------



## Necromon (16. März 2010)

@ Zeitweiser: geht Mittwoch was in Sachen Therapiestunde?
   19.00 Uhr am Jungenwald  Akf wäre dabei bei dem Kaiserwetter 

Alfred aus Ak


----------



## michael.sc (17. März 2010)

19:00 Uhr am Jungenwald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. März 2010)

Necromon schrieb:


> @ Zeitweiser: geht Mittwoch was in Sachen Therapiestunde?
> 19.00 Uhr am Jungenwald  Akf wäre dabei bei dem Kaiserwetter
> 
> Alfred aus Ak


Komme heute nicht.
Micha zeigt Euch erst mal den RST.
Lyonerschleife fahren wir dann eventuell nächste Woche.


----------



## -rennradler- (17. März 2010)

Leider hab ich es nicht rechtzeitig geschafft. Ich bin eben erst von der Arbeit gekommen...
Samstag klappt leider auch nicht. Da bin ich auch in der Firma...


----------



## Tobilas (18. März 2010)

Das war heute mal ein Anflug von Frühling: schön trockene Trails, fast staubig, moderate Temperaturen, also perfekt !
Und die neuen Trails sind ja mal erste Sahne 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (19. März 2010)

*Morgen Samstag, Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi*
*Wer kommt?*

@zeitweiser + 5 R T : RST1 hat einen ganz neuen Ausgang,
i. H. Holzstappel unmittelbar an einem Wiesenpfad 
Werkzeug liegt für RST0 an der Kreuzung unmittelbar am weißen
Schild.
...übrigens, am Camelride hat jemand den Baumstamm entfernt 
+ TOM TOM 4 (Abfahrt zum Wildpark) ist frei.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand die neue Strecke per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. März 2010)

> Morgen Samstag, Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi
> Wer kommt?


Ich habs mal vor!


----------



## Klausoleum (19. März 2010)

leider übers we nicht im Lande :-( 

Meine armen WWP's


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Morgen Samstag, Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Aldi*
> *Wer kommt?*
> 
> @zeitweiser + 5 R T : RST1 hat einen ganz neuen Ausgang,
> ...




Michel,
ich kumme morje ach um 14:00 in de Ortsdäl von Pittlingen,
don musche mir datt do alles mol erklääären???????? +  5 R T : RST1-RST0-+ TOM TOM 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> leider übers we nicht im Lande :-(
> 
> Meine armen WWP's



Mal wieder nur die Weiber im Kopf


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. März 2010)

Jungs was geht ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. März 2010)

Ich komme nicht zum Treff ich gehe einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

LG


----------



## -rennradler- (20. März 2010)

Ich war heut mit'm Rennrad in der Firma. Ein Traum... Also wenn das der Frühling ist, will ich den Winter wieder zurück.


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. März 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich war heut mit'm Rennrad in der Firma. Ein Traum... Also wenn das der Frühling ist, will ich den Winter wieder zurück.



Was uns nicht tötet mach uns nur noch härter. 

Ich fahre morgen ins Müllertal nach Luxemburg  Coole CTF


----------



## -rennradler- (20. März 2010)

Da ist was dran...
Dann mal viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. März 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Da ist was dran...
> Dann mal viel Spaß morgen.



Den werde ich sicher haben. Zur Not reichen die auch warme Getränke.


----------



## -rennradler- (20. März 2010)

Ich kann morgen früh nicht so früh weg. Sonst würde ich evtl. mit.


----------



## michael.sc (22. März 2010)

...heute wieder ab 16:00 Uhr RST-Einsatz (Teil 0 ab x)


----------



## zeitweiser (22. März 2010)

komme zwischen 16:30 und 17:00


----------



## Klausoleum (22. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> komme zwischen 16:30 und 17:00



Ebenfalls am Start. Kann ggf bissel später werden... mal sehen...

Werd mich mal zum Drop vorareiten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. März 2010)

MI 19:00
RST1,RST0,TomTom,und LS


----------



## michael.sc (23. März 2010)

...und gegen 1:00 Uhr zurück!


----------



## Klausoleum (23. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und gegen 1:00 Uhr zurück!



inkl Drop  ? 

naja ich glaub der ist bis dahin zwar fahrbar, aber die an und abreise vll noch unausgebaut...


----------



## michael.sc (23. März 2010)

...dann gib mal Gas! Bei dem Wetter und als Student doch kein Problem!


----------



## Klausoleum (23. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...dann gib mal Gas! Bei dem Wetter und als Student doch kein Problem!



sooo die Rampe steht  Jetzt müsste man sich nur noch um die An- und Abfahrt kümmern ... vll morgen ;-) 

habt ihr noch iwo einen Rechen versteckt? Muss morgen wohl mit der großen Säge anrücken....


----------



## michael.sc (24. März 2010)

...bin heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr am Jungenwald...werde aber nicht die komplette
Runde mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (24. März 2010)

AKF-deli will auch kommen, aber eher ne kuerzere runde ala msc.
AKF-necro kann net 
AKF-mw: versuch ich aach noch beizuwinke 

bis danne, de joergi


----------



## Klausoleum (24. März 2010)

und ich werd den RST Down zur erstmaligen befahrung vorbereiten. Zwar nur provisorisch aber dass wird reichen


----------



## Klausoleum (24. März 2010)

soooo noch nicht fertig aber schon schwer gut fahrbar  

Bin gespannt was ihr meint...


----------



## HardRock07 (25. März 2010)

Hab ich da Drop gelesen ?  
Klingt ja lustelich, da freu ich mich ja schon drauf.

Mach ma Bilder Klaus !


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hab ich da Drop gelesen ?
> Klingt ja lustelich, da freu ich mich ja schon drauf.
> 
> Mach ma Bilder Klaus !




Joa der Drop ist weitestgehend entschärft. Wären über 2m gewesen...

Aber für die Senioren isses iwie immer noch zu stramm... 

soll ich denen einen Leinpfad bauen oder was


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

schwer gute Tour (stellenweise  ) mit verdammt vielen Verlusten.

Nicht nur Material, sondern auch Fahrer. Mit 7 o. 8 in Püttlingen weg, und mit nur 2 angekommen ^^ 
Ein Schaltauge und 3 Platter. Und davon 2 gleichzeitig... 

Aber ansonsten alles heile ^^ 
naja fast... 

Komm ich über den Trail geblasen (Iwo an der Teufelsburg) und staunte nicht schlecht. Ging schön flowig Berg ab, durch eine Senke und dann wieder bissel hoch. Und was stand oben mitten aufem Weg/Trail?? Richtig, ein Schaf... ein Schaf? Was macht ein Schaf mitten in der Nacht im Wald...? 

Wurde als Teufelsburger Trailschaf getauft ...


----------



## michael.sc (25. März 2010)

@klausoleum: Ich gratuliere Dir schon mal zu den 1000 WP-Punkten!!! Hätte ich letzte
Woche nicht für möglich gehalten . Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @klausoleum: Ich gratuliere Dir schon mal zu den 1000 WP-Punkten!!! Hätte ich letzte
> Woche nicht für möglich gehalten . Willkommen im Club.



HEHE bitte nicht soo früh  Ich hab sie ja noch gar nicht...  Und wenns jetzt wie vorhergesagt bis Sonntag regnen sollte wird dass gar nicht mal soo einfach


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

ist das der TOM-TOM der durch das Tannenwäldle führt? 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.26816&lon=6.85748&zoom=17&layers=B000FTF
nähe des Hundeplatzes? Der beim Sturm soo zugefallen ist/war?


----------



## michael.sc (25. März 2010)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

ok 

lebt hier im Fred eigentlich noch jemand ^^ Wenn ich so nach Norden scrolle seh ich immer wieder die gleichen Avatars, nicht gerade abwechslungsreich


----------



## c1deli (25. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Joa der Drop ist weitestgehend entschärft. Wären über 2m gewesen...
> 
> Aber für die Senioren isses iwie immer noch zu stramm...
> 
> soll ich denen einen Leinpfad bauen oder was



_lebt hier im Fred eigentlich noch jemand ^^ Wenn ich so nach Norden scrolle seh ich immer wieder die gleichen Avatars, nicht gerade abwechslungsreich _


tja, wer weiss, was die schaffen

vielleicht fragen die sich gerade, was du mit "leinpfadbau" genau meinst 

oder sie sind am gruebeln, wie man jungen burschen beibringen kann, auch mit 20cm drops einen heidenspass zu haben   sowas han mir alde eich junge naemlich voraus 

odda es iss die schlichte ratio: kae sturz-kae krankeschein-kae probleme mitem finanzvorstand  bei da naegschd bikeanschaffung
ansonschde haschde recht, ein bisschen mehr leben waer net schlecht hier!
alleh, bis samschda danne 

es gruesst: AKF altersvorstand deli


----------



## zeitweiser (25. März 2010)

Rst-1


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Rst-1



muss man das jetzt verstehen ^^ ? 


Melde sich mal bitte der, den ich eben mem gelben Trikot im Wald gesehen hab. Dann schick ich dir die Infos via PN.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> muss man das jetzt verstehen ^^ ?
> 
> 
> Melde sich mal bitte der, den ich eben mem gelben Trikot im Wald gesehen hab. Dann schick ich dir die Infos via PN.



Nein kann man aber
Hab ich dir gestern abend kurz vor Schluß noch vorgeschlagen
und heute ging er schon.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

ahhhhso

dass heißt RST minus 1 wg RST1 und RST0

hab übrigens mem Häggeschütze heute getalkt...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. März 2010)

unnn per  PN


----------



## michael.sc (26. März 2010)

...hat er gut gemacht unser Meteo.


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. März 2010)

...ich versehe nur noch Bahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ...ich versehe nur noch Bahnhof...



hehe is nicht schlimm


----------



## michael.sc (26. März 2010)

Die 0 ist fertig. Die -1 nicht ganz.


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2010)

bei dem siffwetter? RESPEKT... 

Was würden wir nur ohne euch machen... 


Dann heißt es jetzt nur noch.... RST Sandsteindrop einfahren


----------



## c1deli (26. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> hehe is nicht schlimm





Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ...ich versehe nur noch Bahnhof...



meennsch octopusse!  muschd mich frohe!!
ich waes es zwar aach net, awwa *wenn* ichs wisst, daeht *ich* da's saan 

bis morje!

deli, der aeltere


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. März 2010)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn ihr mich aufklärt... ;-)
Morgen bin ich aber leider nicht dabei :-(
Wünsch euch gutes Wetter


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn ihr mich aufklärt... ;-)
> Morgen bin ich aber leider nicht dabei :-(
> Wünsch euch gutes Wetter




coooooooooles Smilie ^^ 

lass den Kopp nicht hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2010)

wer hat denn vor nachher am Aldi aufzulaufen?? 

Wenn wir glück haben, und es Regenradar das hält was es verspricht, dann könnte es nachher trocken bleiben...


----------



## stefansls (27. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer hat denn vor nachher am Aldi aufzulaufen??
> 
> Wenn wir glück haben, und es Regenradar das hält was es verspricht, dann könnte es nachher trocken bleiben...



Trockenbleiben kannst Du heut glaub ich vergessen:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107040.html

Wäre aber schön wenn!


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2010)

stefansls schrieb:


> Trockenbleiben kannst Du heut glaub ich vergessen:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107040.html
> 
> Wäre aber schön wenn!



hehe die wissen auchn icht immer alles ^^ 

guggst du hier:

http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/radar/europa.html

http://www.meteo60.net/radars/index.php

Das sind keine Wolken sondern Niederschlag... Wie gesagt, bissel Glück gehört dann vll doch dazu...


----------



## michael.sc (27. März 2010)

...bin zwar heute nicht am Start (werde nachher mit einem "Kolleg" in Dämons Ecke 
herumwildern), aber Meteo sagt eigentlich gutes voraus. Ich denke ab 13:30 Uhr 
sollte das Gröbste durch sein.

@Klausometeo: Unser Endorfi-Biker und Necro sind bestimmt am Start. Geht Euch mal
den -1 er anschauen (an der Kreuzung vom 0 er gegenüber rein, über den Damm
und an dem "Grabsteinbrücken" rechts an der Wassersenke vorbei über die zweite
Querung bis zur Schranke).

Viel Spaß


----------



## chris84 (27. März 2010)

vergesst die schwimmärmchen nicht


----------



## michael.sc (27. März 2010)

...bin doch nachher am ALDI.

@chris ("unns Maderialschona"): Schlimmer als letzten Sa kanns nicht werden...und
außerdem muss die Waschmaschine gefüllt werden.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin doch nachher am ALDI.
> 
> @chris ("unns Maderialschona"): Schlimmer als letzten Sa kanns nicht werden...und
> außerdem muss die Waschmaschine gefüllt werden.




und Punkte müssen auch gesammelt werden...


----------



## c1deli (27. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin doch nachher am ALDI.
> 
> @chris ("unns Maderialschona"): Schlimmer als letzten Sa kanns nicht werden...und
> außerdem muss die Waschmaschine gefüllt werden.



iss jo eine rege an- und abmellerei hie 
also gudd, dass kinne mir aach:  

AKF mellt ab fuer heit, de schlamm vom letschte samschda hallt noch e bissje vor unn die waschmaschien iss aach voll..

alleh danne, fill spass im nass 
de deli


----------



## michael.sc (27. März 2010)

...ich sag auch ab für heute! Mist!


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2010)

hehe... is heute nachmittag echt verdammt ******* ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. März 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich sag auch ab für heute! Mist!


weichei!


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. März 2010)

Hi Weicheier, 

war heute in der Pfalz, morgens 10:00 Uhr Sonnenschein, gegen Mittag bedeckt und später leichter Nieselregen. Erst kurz vor Ende wurden uns die Klamotten rein gewaschen. 

Die Trails um Neustadt sind wirklich erste Sahne, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## -rennradler- (28. März 2010)

Ich war gestern am Nürburgring unterwegs. Die haben dort ne nette MTB-Strecke, die um die Nordschleife rum führt. 33km, 800hm und immer nen Blick auf's Langstreckenrennen nebenan. Und das allerbeste daran: Es fiel nicht ein einziger Tropfen Regen.


----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2010)

...bin heute Mittag ab ca. 16:30 Uhr am -1. Wer kommt?


----------



## Klausoleum (29. März 2010)

Wenns zeitlich passt, bzw es trocken bleibt bin ich auch da... soll ich wichteltechnisch was mitbringen? 

Bagger, Havester o.ä. ?


----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2010)

...vielleicht den Bagger.


----------



## zeitweiser (31. März 2010)

Wer ist heute um 19:00 am Treff?
RST-1 schreit "fahr mich"


----------



## michael.sc (31. März 2010)

...ne Ründe um den Ort mit abschließender Halde?


----------



## chris84 (31. März 2010)

ich bin noch ein wenig erkältet, d.h. ich bleib heut noch daheim...

und Klausi is beim Nudelholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich heute pünktlich daheim bin, dann komm ich auch mal wieder mit!

RST -1? Bauen die nicht Federgabeln


----------



## michael.sc (31. März 2010)

@zeitweiser: Unser "Baby" hat stattliche 2,95 "KG"  (1,0 u. -1)


----------



## Klausoleum (31. März 2010)

Klausi is in Bad Wildbad  leider ohne Bike 

Und die Sonne scheint... was für eine *******... 

Naja es nächste mal mit Sicherheit dabei.... 


2,95 inkl Sandsteindrop, oder ist der hintenrum schon fertig?? Biste den übrigens mal gefahren??


----------



## agent_smith (1. April 2010)

Fast 3 kg!!!
Na das klingt doch vielversprechend!
Wo ist denn der Einstieg zum RST -1 ?
bin gespannt!


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. April 2010)

Leider hab ich es gestern nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft. War aber trotzdem auf der Suche nach den RST's  Hab aber keinen mehr gefunden :-(


----------



## zeitweiser (1. April 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Fast 3 kg!!!
> Na das klingt doch vielversprechend!
> Wo ist denn der Einstieg zum RST -1 ?
> bin gespannt!


gebt nit verroot.
einfach mitfahren und merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Nächste Woche komme ich mir das auch mal anschauen, habe Urlaub!
dann können wir auch ruhig ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nächste Woche komme ich mir das auch mal anschauen, habe Urlaub!
> dann können wir auch ruhig ein bisschen länger.



Dann aber inkl Sandsteindrop ^^


----------



## michael.sc (3. April 2010)

Heute um 14:00 Uhr am ALDI.


----------



## c1deli (3. April 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Heute um 14:00 Uhr am ALDI.



AKF hat *heute* radruhetag  

und *gestern* die rst's ein wenig weiter eingerollt. ganz klares ergebnis: mehr trocken-mehr fluff! einfach zauberhafte waldpfade 
de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. April 2010)

Bin da Michel !

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (3. April 2010)

@zeitweiser: Wir haben heute schon wieder die "Wilde Horde" aus Rgb 
(+Gastfahrern aus Spicheren und SB) getroffen...ich glaube die hatten 
anschließend mal wieder viel Spaß!


----------



## zeitweiser (3. April 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: Wir haben heute schon wieder die "Wilde Horde" aus Rgb
> (+Gastfahrern aus Spicheren und SB) getroffen...ich glaube die hatten
> anschließend mal wieder viel Spaß!


Die hast Du schon am Mittwoch angefixt.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. April 2010)

hey leute,ich bin öfters mal in saarbrücken und will hier dann auch noch biken,also wollte ich fragen ob ihr noch platz für jmd habt und ich wollte noch fragen wann fahrt ihr denn immer und was so?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. April 2010)

Mi 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald in Püttlingen ist so ein Treff wo du immer gerne vorbeikommen kannst.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Sportplatz Jungenwald in Püttlingen ist so ein Treff wo du immer gerne vorbeikommen kannst.



Oh je sei bloß vorsichtig bei denen da besteht extreme Suchtgefahr!
Bin auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (6. April 2010)

Was heischt hie gefahr, das is e Sucht.
Akf is morje aach am start.
Alfred aus Ak


----------



## georgh (6. April 2010)

Was heißt denn hier " hinterher" Spaß ??
Hatten den ganzen Tag soviel Spaß wie immer
Trail war tip,top


michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: Wir haben heute schon wieder die "Wilde Horde" aus Rgb
> (+Gastfahrern aus Spicheren und SB) getroffen...ich glaube die hatten
> anschließend mal wieder viel Spaß!


----------



## puremalt (7. April 2010)

Auch die Sektion Saarbrigge lässt sich widder bligge.

Geplante Richtung?


----------



## Klausoleum (7. April 2010)

und ich werd auch am Start sein...


----------



## zeitweiser (7. April 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Auch die Sektion Saarbrigge lässt sich widder bligge.
> 
> Geplante Richtung?



Wir fahren Richtung Osten


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2010)

War mal wieder richtig klasse!
Da noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## michael.sc (9. April 2010)

Samstag 14:00 Uhr am ALDI! Wer kommt?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. April 2010)

Bin da!

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (10. April 2010)

werd ich heute wohl zeitlich nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. April 2010)

Komme heute nicht zum Treff.
Ich hoffe Michael hat für Euch neues Therapiematerial.


----------



## puremalt (14. April 2010)

Ich schwänze auch


----------



## Klausoleum (14. April 2010)

dann wart ich mal ob der Michael schon was andres vor hat...


----------



## c1deli (14. April 2010)

und AKF verweigert heut auch...


----------



## Klausoleum (14. April 2010)

ohhho


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2010)

ich ach net...geh Morgen wieder eine größere Runde machen.
Von Gestern...





Viel Spaß noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (16. April 2010)

Hi Leute !
Bin wieder im Saarland. Und da ihr mir ja den Mund so wässrig gemacht habt, mit euren neuen trails, würde ich mir die morgen mal gerne ansehen  .
14 uhr am aldi, ich bin da !
Bis morgen 

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (16. April 2010)

wow ^^ wer ist das denn 


welcome back


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. April 2010)

Ich hab vor morgen um 14 Uhr am Aldi zu sein. Fahre aber wahrscheinlich nicht so lange mit.


----------



## HardRock07 (16. April 2010)

Und drann denken....

Morgen fährt die "DEFA" mit ... "Sie wurden gefilmt..."


----------



## michael.sc (17. April 2010)

...bin heute nicht dabei. Viel Spaß bei dem genialen Wetter!


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


----------



## michael.sc (21. April 2010)

...bin um 19:00 Uhr für ne kleine Runde am Treffpunkt (max. 20:30 Uhr wg. CL-Spiel)...bin aber schon ab 17.00 Uhr unterwegs.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2010)

ich warte auf meinen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## puremalt (21. April 2010)

ich mach Plakateaufhängtour


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. April 2010)

Ich schau dann mal um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (21. April 2010)

AKF rollt heut auch zum jungenwald.
alleh danne, 19 uhre

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (21. April 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich warte auf meinen neuen Rahmen.



was hast du mit dem alten gemacht?


----------



## agent_smith (21. April 2010)

Bin auch um 19oo für ne kurze Runde Oben.
Hab dafür aber noch nen neuen Trail im Gepäck 

MFG


----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> was hast du mit dem alten gemacht?


Stöckchen isn Schaltwerk, Schaltwerk reisst Schaltauge, Schaltauge reisst Rahmen


----------



## Tobilas (21. April 2010)

ohno,____what the f_*=?§_ck
wieviele Schaltaugen pflastern deinen Weg, Martin?

Ich leih dir mein Yeti, wenn die Entzugserscheinungen zu heavy werden....


----------



## chris84 (21. April 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ohno,____what the f_*=?§_ck
> wieviele Schaltaugen pflastern deinen Weg, Martin?
> 
> Ich leih dir mein Yeti, wenn die Entzugserscheinungen zu heavy werden....



Mit den Schaltaugen könnte man bestimmt schon ne Rohloff zusammen zimmern


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

verschieben wir unser Samstagstreffen nach Siersburg zur Hans Ray vorfahrt?


----------



## michael.sc (23. April 2010)

...ich bin in Siersburg am Start! Abfahrt ab 13:45 Uhr am P Bahnhof in Püttlingen.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

Ich wusst gar nicht dass in Püttlingen noch ein Zug fährt ^^ 

Schaffen wirs in bissel mehr als 60 min mit dem Rad nach Siersburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (23. April 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Fahren wir mit dem Rad hin oder mem Auto?



ich glaub, dass brauchst du Michael nicht zu fragen....


wobei ich fürs Auto wäre ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (23. April 2010)

...natürlich mit dem Bike! Treffpunkt ist um 15:00 Uhr an der Halle...also Abfahrt
ab Püttlingen "Alter Bahnhof" um 13:45 Uhr.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

Ei wunderbar... Dann werd ich zeitig da sein


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. April 2010)

Das wird mir zu viel...
startet jemand am Aldi, bzw. ist in der "Heimat" unterwegs?


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

ich denke, es werden so knapp an die 100km werden...


----------



## michael.sc (23. April 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich denke, es werden so knapp an die 100km werden...


 
...das geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

50km Tour und 2mal 25km Anfahrt...

macht nach ingenieurstechnischer berechnung 100 ^^


----------



## c1deli (23. April 2010)

oha, na dann zieht mal nochn bisschen weiter wurzeln und potenzen bis morje  ,  unn uffpasse: net verrechne 

AKF-deli hat gerade ne impfung in den arm gepfiffen bekommen, soll jetzt ruh halle und kann erst wieder am sonntag duddeln gehn. 

am sunndaa geplant: die dagstuhl-grimburg runde von dem lieben kollegen nm aus M.
gugge da: http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?page_id=1755
wenn aehna mitwill: PN !

gruss zusamme!


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> am sunndaa geplant: die dagstuhl-grimburg runde von dem lieben kollegen nm aus M.
> gugge da: http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?page_id=1755
> wenn aehna mitwill: PN !
> 
> gruss zusamme!



da fahrt ihr aber an dem ein oder anderen Pädchen vorbei.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

der Chris hat sich, wie das hier aussieht gerade als Guido angeboten ^^


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2010)

Würde ich auch machen wenn ich nicht in BBZ wäre.
Ein anderes mal aber gerne.


----------



## c1deli (23. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> da fahrt ihr aber an dem ein oder anderen Pädchen vorbei.





Dämon schrieb:


> Würde ich auch machen wenn ich nicht in BBZ wäre.
> Ein anderes mal aber gerne.



naja, die gps-daten sinn jo aach schon e bissje aelter. awwa ma halle die aue mol uff 
unn die paedcha, die ma net finne, die kannschde uns dann gehre es naegschde mol zeie
gruss!


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Würde ich auch machen wenn ich nicht in BBZ wäre.
> Ein anderes mal aber gerne.



Ich dachte du hättest einen Job... 
Was machst du im BerufsBildungsZentrum??


----------



## Dämon__ (23. April 2010)

*Einen Bilderworkshop "wie stell ich mein Bike am schönsten dar"*


----------



## chris84 (23. April 2010)

hast du das Loch extra fürs Foto ausheben lassen?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. April 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Das wird mir zu viel...
> startet jemand am Aldi, bzw. ist in der "Heimat" unterwegs?



Ich starte am Aldi um 14:00 .
Vorschlag weil die Trails SO SO SO-Geil
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sind un ich Gestern das
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auf dem Ricci Hill fast überfahren habe fahren wir eine verkürzte Tour zur Teufelsburg und sind um ca 18:00 wieder in Püttlingen.
50-60 Km 800-900 hm .

Wer hat Bock?

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (24. April 2010)

Höhr bloss auf mit überfahren....
hab heute aufm weg zur Arbeit fast nen Reh mitgenommen.
Das tolle. Ich habs zufällig mit auf nem Video das ich grade gemacht hab. 
Dem reh ist natürlich nix passiert, hatte bloß einen Schreck bekommen.
Ich hab mich dafür bei der notbremsung fast hingelegt ( Hinterrad ging hoch  )


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. April 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ich starte am Aldi um 14:00 .
> Vorschlag weil die Trails SO SO SO-Geil
> 
> 
> ...



so ein Mist - habs jetzt erst gelesen :-(
war aber auch den ganzen Tag daheim am rumknoddeln und erst spät Nachmittags im Netzbachtal und Urwald unterwegs 


@HardRock07:
lade doch mal das Video hoch ;-)


----------



## HardRock07 (26. April 2010)

Die Videos sind nicht sooooo der Bringer.
Ich muss nächstes mal mit 60 fps aufnehmen.
Bei den 30 fps siehts einfach total verruckelt aus 

Letzten Samstag hab ich auf dem Trail in Ensdorf nen Reh vor der Linse.
Hab ich mich erschrocken....


----------



## puremalt (27. April 2010)

Rehe, Schafe, Hunde, Mistkäfer.... sollten uns vermehrte suizidale Tendenzen in der Tierwelt nicht zu denken geben?


----------



## c1deli (27. April 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Rehe, Schafe, Hunde, Mistkäfer.... sollten uns vermehrte suizidale Tendenzen in der Tierwelt nicht zu denken geben?



heh,  puremalt! du haschd die frösch fagess! 
springt mir doch letschdens so e schenkelmeischda unners vorderrad, waehrend ich de hehre worte vom tobilas vornedraan lausche.. 
gruss vom drache- unn froschtöter deli von der AKF (*a*llgemeine *k*iller *f*raktion)

ps, kommschde morje??


----------



## puremalt (28. April 2010)

Hi Krottkiller,
nein komm heut net, fahr nach Siersburg zur Rey-Vorfahrt


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. April 2010)

Wer kommt denn heute Abend? Oder seit ihr alle in Siersburg unterwegs?


----------



## Klausoleum (28. April 2010)

Ich meld mich krankheitsbedingt ab...


----------



## agent_smith (28. April 2010)

bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. April 2010)

wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe bin ich auch da


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. April 2010)

na dann, bis später!


----------



## chris84 (28. April 2010)

ich schaffs leider nicht


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Mai 2010)

wer ist heute um 5 am Start?


----------



## michael.sc (5. Mai 2010)

...auf ne kleine Runde komm ich mal vorbei!


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habs mal vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. Mai 2010)

wenns trocken bleibt bin ich auch da!


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Mai 2010)

Ich werd diese Woche wohl noch bisschen langsam machen... 

Bin gestern mal über die alte Gleistrasse von HSW nach Lebach gerollt. 
gut dass ich kein Hardtail hatte ^^ 
Naja was macht man nicht alles für OSM


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Mai 2010)

du hättest ja noch 20 Jahre warten können und mit der Saarbahn fahren - bis dahin ist vielleicht fertig ;-)


----------



## agent_smith (5. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## michael.sc (5. Mai 2010)

...muss leider absagen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Mai 2010)

habs heute nicht geschafft


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Mai 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> .



Text vergess ??

Konnte heute nicht ...


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Mai 2010)

wer war denn dann überhaupt da? 

nicht dass die Julia alleine im Wald stand...


----------



## Theo1 (6. Mai 2010)

Ihr seit mir welche die Frau stand alleine im Wald und keiner war da.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Mai 2010)

es waren wohl welche da. Sind wohl pünktlich abgefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Mai 2010)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ihr seit mir welche die Frau stand alleine im Wald und keiner war da.
> 
> Theo



Tja Theo und wo warst Du?


----------



## Theo1 (6. Mai 2010)

Mit meiner Frau  in einem anderen Wald 
Bis Samstag dann beim Gäsbock.

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Mai 2010)

Dann war Sie [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ozt-ocOjQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Anna Blue - So Allein[/nomedia].
Bis zum GBM 
Bin um 08.00 in der Halle zum Frühstück!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Mai 2010)

wassen am Samstag? 

Ist jemand in Köllerbach am Aldi? 

Was ist mit besagtem Gäsbock 

und wer fährt zum EMC?


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bikerkollegen,

habe folgenden Pressetex zugeschickt bekommen:

_VerÃ¶ffentlichung im Blickpunkt Schwalbach (Ausgabe KW 17/10 | Freitag, 30. April 2010)

Illegale Fahrradwege im Seebornwald

Seitens der JÃ¤gerschaft wurde festgestellt, dass im Bereich Seeborn im
Gemeindebezirk Elm bis in den gemeinschaftlichen Jagdbezirk Bous hinein
abseits der vorhandenen Waldwege illegale Fahrradstrecken angelegt
wurden, die offensichtlich von unbekannten Mountain-Bikern genutzt werden.

In diesem Zusammenhang wird darauf hingewiesen, dass gem. Â§ 25 des
Landeswaldgesetzes (LWaldG) das Radfahren im Wald nur auf den dauerhaft
angelgten und naturfesten forstlichen Wegen und StraÃen gestattet ist.
Das Fahren abseits von Wegen und StraÃen sowie die Kennzeichnug von
Wegen als Fahrradwege bedÃ¼rfen der Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers.

Die OrstpolizeibehÃ¶rde weist eindringlich darauf hin, dass das Befahren
der illegalen Fahrradwege unmittelbar an Hochsitzen der JÃ¤gerschaft
vorbei eine hohe EigengefÃ¤hrdung dar stellt. Ferner fÃ¼hren die Strecken
direkt durch Bereiche, in die sich das Wild zur Ruhe zurÃ¼ck zieht. Eine
StÃ¶rung des Wildbestandes ist unvermeidlich.

Zudem handelt es sich beim festgestellten Freischneiden der Strecken zum
Zwecke der Durchfahrt um SachbeschÃ¤figung, was gegebenenfalls zu
Schadenersatzforderungen fÃ¼hren kann.

Gem Â§ 50 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 d) LWaldG kann das Befahren des Waldes abseits von
Wegen und StraÃen im Rahmen eines Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahrens mit
einer GeldbuÃe bis 5000 â¬ geahndet werden.

Hinweise nimmt die OrtspolizeibehÃ¶rde Schwalbch unter 06834/571 - 168
entgegen._

Mir wurde gesagt, dass von Seiten der Waldbesitzer, FÃ¶rster, JÃ¤ger ein offenes GesprÃ¤ch mit den Beteiligten gesucht wird, um hier eine LÃ¶sung zu finden. Falls sich also jemand angesprochen fÃ¼hlt, wÃ¼rde ich bitten, das GesprÃ¤ch zu suchen. Wir haben in St. Ingbert nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht - siehe Pur. 
Ich selbst hab keine Ahnung wo dieses WaldstÃ¼ck liegt, um was es sich hier handelt oder welche Personen hier beteiligt sind. Denke auch der Pressetext wurde Ã¼berzogen geschrieben und die WaldeigentÃ¼mer sind gesprÃ¤chsbereit. Gesagt wurde mir, dass es sich um eine Trainingsgruppe handeln soll, die sich Mittwochs um 19 Uhr mit Kopflampen am Jungenwald trifft? Diejenigen sollten sich auf jeden Fall einmal mit ihrer Gemeinde in Verbindung setzen, natÃ¼rlich auch dann, wenn hier falsche Vermutungen angestellt werden. 
ZunÃ¤chst wurde Ã¼brigens ein Fachwartkollege vom PÃ¼ttlinger Verein angesprochen. Ãber ihn kÃ¶nnen dann natÃ¼rlich auch weitere Kontakte geknÃ¼pft werden.

GruÃ Sascha


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wassen am Samstag?
> 
> Ist jemand in Köllerbach am Aldi?



ich habs mal vor!


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Mai 2010)

Werde auch da sein !

Nis danne, Manu


----------



## michael.sc (7. Mai 2010)

...sollte klappen!


----------



## agent_smith (7. Mai 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass von Seiten der Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger ein offenes Gespräch mit den Beteiligten gesucht wird, um hier eine Lösung zu finden. Falls sich also jemand angesprochen fühlt, würde ich bitten, das Gespräch zu suchen. Wir haben in St. Ingbert nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht - siehe Pur.
> Ich selbst hab keine Ahnung wo dieses Waldstück liegt, um was es sich hier handelt oder welche Personen hier beteiligt sind. Denke auch der Pressetext wurde überzogen geschrieben und die Waldeigentümer sind gesprächsbereit. Gesagt wurde mir, dass es sich um eine Trainingsgruppe handeln soll, die sich Mittwochs um 19 Uhr mit Kopflampen am Jungenwald trifft? Diejenigen sollten sich auf jeden Fall einmal mit ihrer Gemeinde in Verbindung setzen, natürlich auch dann, wenn hier falsche Vermutungen angestellt werden.
> Zunächst wurde übrigens ein Fachwartkollege vom Püttlinger Verein angesprochen. Über ihn können dann natürlich auch weitere Kontakte geknüpft werden.
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Sehe ich eigentlich genauso, wer miteinander redet kann sich einig werden. Bei Schweigen kommt es nur unnötig zu Missverständnissen!






			
				Klausoleum schrieb:
			
		

> wassen am Samstag?
> 
> Ist jemand in Köllerbach am Aldi?
> 
> ...



Fahre zum EMC, 
brauchst Du ne Mitfahrgelegenheit?

LG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (7. Mai 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Fahre zum EMC,
> brauchst Du ne Mitfahrgelegenheit?
> 
> LG Timo




Emm ne eigentlich nicht, ist mir zu stressig ;-) muss erst mal wieder anfangen zu radeln, hab bissel Krankheitspause gemacht...


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Mai 2010)

wann starten wir morgen? 14:00 Uhr?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Mai 2010)

Bin da 14:00 

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Mai 2010)

jäää war das heute mal wieder fädd ... 

genau dass, was man nach ner Woche Krankheitspause braucht...


----------



## HardRock07 (8. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, richtich legger Runde.


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Mai 2010)

was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2010)

Bin im Urlaub...

Happy Trails...


----------



## michael.sc (12. Mai 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


...ich denke wie immer!


----------



## agent_smith (12. Mai 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht.
Muss auf nen Geburtstag...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Mai 2010)

_was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?_

...ich denke wie immer!

...denk ich ach!

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Mai 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> _was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?_
> 
> ...ich denke wie immer!
> 
> ...



was soll ich jetzt denken ?
wie immer 

der eine fährt heim weil er schon 5 Stunden unterwegs ist und der andere geht einer trinken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich schau trotzdem mal vorbei 
bis später!


----------



## agent_smith (12. Mai 2010)




----------



## Theo1 (12. Mai 2010)

Vergesst Julia nicht schon wieder !
Mir sind auch unterwegs in die Eifel zum Biken.
Schönen Feiertag .
Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Mai 2010)

na dann bis gleich zur julia ^^


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2010)

Bin auch in der Eifel...
Man, hier geht was...


----------



## Theo1 (12. Mai 2010)

Wieso liegt schon Schnee  .
Hoffe das Wetter hällt halbwegs bis Sonntag .
Is doch sicher Kalt wien Sau  Markus .

Grüsse und viel Spass dort oben.
Theo u Greta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (14. Mai 2010)

Samstag 14:00 Uhr! Wer kommt?

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja richtig schlecht werden.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2010)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter du alter Miesepeter.


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich komme morgen für ein paar KM


----------



## HardRock07 (14. Mai 2010)

Werde auch wieder von der Partie sein.
Bis morgen !

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Mai 2010)

bin auch am start, sofern ich zeitig nach hause komm ^^ 


und dass wetter am sonntag wird voll der brüller...


----------



## michael.sc (17. Mai 2010)

...wer kann die CTF-Runde von Spicheren auf gpx-Tour im BIKE AID- Bereich ablegen?

Danke!


----------



## agent_smith (19. Mai 2010)

geht heut was?


----------



## puremalt (19. Mai 2010)

die SB-Fraktion kann sich momentan gerade so zu Wochenendveranstaltungen aufraffen. Ansonsten dominiert die Frühjahrsschwere.

Will saan: kään Luscht. 




Uh, dat brängt mir jetzt widder bees Kommentare en.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2010)

Am WE kommt der Sommer zurück dann kehrt auch deinen Lust wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (19. Mai 2010)

@puremalt: das soll keen Spasss mache, das soll weh tun ! 
am Sonntag wird's wieder luschdisch in SLS, biste dabei?


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Mai 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @puremalt: das soll keen Spasss mache, das soll weh tun !




das hat mir am Sonntag nach Spichern aufem Heimweg auch jemand eingeblögt...


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> das hat mir am Sonntag nach Spichern aufem Heimweg auch jemand eingeblögt...


...der ist ja auch ein bisschen Irre.


----------



## puremalt (20. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...der ist ja auch ein bisschen Irre.



Sind wir das nicht alle?


@tobilas: ja, Sonntag raff ich mich wieder auf und trotze den Schmerzen.
Bin 9 Uhr da.


----------



## Theo1 (20. Mai 2010)

Dann is ja die Eifeltruppe fast komplett , wir sind dann auch um 9.00 Uhr am Start.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Mai 2010)

Ich wohl leider nicht :-/


naja wird wohl noch mehrere gelegenheiten geben...


Wer startet denn am Samstag am Aldi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. Mai 2010)

...bin Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi!


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Mai 2010)

> ...bin Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Aldi!


Ich habs auch vor!


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2010)

sollen wir das vll vorziehen und mit bernd richtung hunsrüch höhen steig fahren??


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> sollen wir das vll vorziehen und mit bernd richtung hunsrüch höhen steig fahren??



- Ich nicht - 
Ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht früher und will nur eine kleine Runde drehen...
Will am Sonntag morgen zur Ford-CTF.


----------



## michael.sc (21. Mai 2010)

...geht bei mir erst ab 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Mai 2010)

ich denke ich werde mal vorbei kommen,aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher

treffpunkt aldi in köllerbach?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Mai 2010)

Bin am Samstag nicht da,fahre am Sonntag in Orscholz noch einmal die Mittlere Schleife - 55km mit 3 Bikefreunden ab.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde mal vorbei kommen,aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher
> 
> treffpunkt aldi in köllerbach?




sofern du keinen grünen kiddel mit flinte trägst, gern willkommen ^^


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Mai 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag nicht da,fahre am Sonntag in Orscholz noch einmal die Mittlere Schleife - 55km mit 3 Bikefreunden ab.
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom



wir fahren ja nicht so lange... bis Sonntagmorgen bist du zurück


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> sofern du keinen grünen kiddel mit flinte trägst, gern willkommen ^^



schade,die sachen hatte ich mir grade gekauft 
ich denke ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (26. Mai 2010)

ich werde am Mittwoch wohl ne schlecht Wetterschicht einlegen...


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2010)




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich werde am Mittwoch wohl ne schlecht Wetterschicht einlegen...



Die Sonne Lacht...
ich fahre heute etwas früher...
Muss noch was für meine Grundlage machen.


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2010)

...und das wäre wann und wo?


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und das wäre wann und wo?



18:00 Patrick. 

Ich kann heute aber keine Berge hoch fahren 
Flachlandrunde nach Heusweiler oder so...


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2010)

...wenn es trocken bleibt (sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus) komm ich rüber.


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wenn es trocken bleibt (sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus) komm ich rüber.



deswegen Schlechtwetterschicht ^^ 

wie sieht das denn bei euch am Samstag aus?


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2010)

...sollte da sein. Hätte nichts gegen eine Nachfahrt einzuwenden.
Bin gestern schon ab Schwarzenholz so ca. 25 Km der Strecke 
nachgefahren...musste aber aus zeitlichlichen Gründe die Runde abbrechen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heute wahrscheinlich keine Zeit! 
Samstag kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Aber Nachfahrt ist grundsätzlich ne gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (26. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...sollte da sein. Hätte nichts gegen eine Nachfahrt einzuwenden.
> Bin gestern schon ab Schwarzenholz so ca. 25 Km der Strecke
> nachgefahren...musste aber aus zeitlichlichen Gründe die Runde abbrechen.





eijeijei... du warst doch nicht heimlich trainieren ^^?


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Mai 2010)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht. 
Fahre am Sonntag wohl in Silz (Pflaz)

Endlich mal wieder eine schöne SingleTrail-Orgie


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Mai 2010)

Dahemm, geduscht und fast trocken geblieben.


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Mai 2010)

geduscht ???

geduscht war ich schon bevor ich in Riegelsberg war


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Mai 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> geduscht ???
> 
> geduscht war ich schon bevor ich in Riegelsberg war



Kann ich gar nicht verstehen, ist sicher nur passiert, weil Du angefangen hast zu schalten...


----------



## michael.sc (28. Mai 2010)

...muss leider für Samstag absagen! Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...muss leider für Samstag absagen! Viel Spaß!!!




wer fährt denn überhaupt am Samstag mit??


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte evtl. schon früher los da ich spätestens um 17:00 Uhr daheim sein muss.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Bin am Samstag da ,kann auch schon etwas früher.

*evt.13:00 Köllerbach* 3.5 h 50-60-70 Km 1000 hm 16:50 zurück Jungenwald zum 
LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Mai 2010)

Vorschlag!
13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Autobahnbrücke (beim Sauwasen). Dann Richtung Saarwellingen, Hoxberg - und dort den CTF Pfeilen folgen 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## michael.sc (28. Mai 2010)

...den CTF-Pfeilen kannst Du schon ab Schwarzenholz folgen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...den CTF-Pfeilen kannst Du schon ab Schwarzenholz folgen.



um so besser 
Also dann Richtung Hoxberg - Saarwellingen


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Mai 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Vorschlag!
> 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Autobahnbrücke (beim Sauwasen). Dann Richtung Saarwellingen, Hoxberg - und dort den CTF Pfeilen folgen
> Was meint ihr?




ei dann... alles klar... machen wir das so...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> um so besser
> Also dann Richtung Hoxberg - Saarwellingen


 
Do wo ich schunn om Dienstag 50 Km 1000 Hm

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (28. Mai 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Vorschlag!
> 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Autobahnbrücke (beim Sauwasen). Dann Richtung Saarwellingen, Hoxberg - und dort den CTF Pfeilen folgen
> Was meint ihr?


 

Klingt gut.  Ich bin dann auch da.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Richtung Hoxberg fahre ich nicht... viel Spaß. 

ps.ich war Heute im Waldun sa aus wi eine SAU 

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (28. Mai 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Richtung Hoxberg fahre ich nicht... viel Spaß.
> 
> ps.ich war Heute im Waldun sa aus wi eine SAU
> 
> ...



War heut an der Saar, alles wunderbar


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Mai 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> War heut an der Saar, alles wunderbar



Eine Coladose ist doch da um sie im Schlamm zu quälen, sonst macht dass doch keinen Spaß....


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. Mai 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> War heut an der Saar, alles wunderbar


 

Ja MW 
hoffentlich warst du nicht die CTF Völklingen ausschildern denn memm Bike on da Saar vorbei ist uncool awer es Rad is Sauwer!!! 















Ich war im *Black Forest* 
LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (29. Mai 2010)

Was alles aus so ner kleinen Runde werden kann:
101km und 1670hm...

Also Memo an mich:
Nur noch mit Verpflegung mit Euch auf Tour gehen.

War aber ne schöne Strecke. War von allem was dabei.


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2010)

joa, war ne schicke Tour! und vor allem so spontan 

ich hab für heut auch gut 100km voll, habs aber tatsächlich geschafft seit dem Frühstück um halb 9 bis grad eben absolut nichts zu essen... Verpflegung wird also völlig überbewertet 

wie müssen beim Dämon noch nachträglich ein Visum für die benutzen Oppener Trails beantragen


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Eine Coladose ist doch da um sie im Schlamm zu quälen, sonst macht dass doch keinen Spaß....



Ne, die Coladose habe ich geschont. War mal auf Testfahrt mit dem Eingang. 
Is aber gar nicht so einfach...


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Mai 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ja MW
> hoffentlich warst du nicht die CTF Völklingen ausschildern denn memm Bike on da Saar vorbei ist uncool awer es Rad is Sauwer!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, noch nix ausschildern. Das dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2010)

@chris: kannst Du mir mal die gpx-Daten zuschicken damit ich mal weiß wo wir 
uns eigentlich rumgetrieben haben. Außer den vielen Windrädern hab ich da nichts
gekannt.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2010)

@chris:...hab mal gerade in der OSM gestöbert. Das war zum Teil der Panorama 
Höhenweg. Nur im Dämonland hab ich ein wenig die Orientierung verloren. Kann man
eigentlich die gpx-Daten über die OSM legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (30. Mai 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @chris:...hab mal gerade in der OSM gestöbert. Das war zum Teil der Panorama
> Höhenweg. Nur im Dämonland hab ich ein wenig die Orientierung verloren. Kann man
> eigentlich die gpx-Daten über die OSM legen?



japs klaro... am einfachste geht dass wenn du sie bei http://www.gpsies.com hochlädst und als Karte OpenStreetMap auswählst...

geht auch mit diversen Programmen die OSM unterstützen, so auch Sportstrack und Routeconverter. 

Das alkoholfreie Weizen hat mir auf dem Heimweg wieder Power gegeben... 
War gar nicht soo schlimm wie ich dachte... Naja tot bin ich heute nicht... glaub geht aufwerts mit mir und meiner Erkältung... 

Ansonsten war es aber eine verdammt geile Tour mit Wiederholungspotential...


UND DIE EDIT SAGT... 

95km und 16,5 Schnitt... 

Und nach ner richtig fetten Massage sah die Welt dann schon ganz anders aus


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

@michael: ich lad den track nachher bei GPS-Tour.info hoch...


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.58348.html

in OSM sind die Wege schon fast alle drin, die paar fehlenden Meter trage ich gleich nach


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Mai 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> @michael: ich lad den track nachher bei GPS-Tour.info hoch...



Für alle die es noch nicht wussten... 
Oben rechts unter Mapnik, das ist die OSM Karte...


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2010)

Genial!!! Danke für den Tipp!!!

...leider haben wir den Schluchtenpfad bei Rissenthal übersehen.


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

stimmt, der hätte da wunderbar reingepasst...

müssen wir wohl demnächst mal nochmal hin. Vom Panorama-Höhenweg hätte man auch noch einiges mitnehmen können ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (30. Mai 2010)

War echt ne suuuuper Tour.......und hat echt Spaß gemacht........................!!!!

Und zu guter letzt dann noch mit nem Weizen abgeschlossen......................


Jetzt erst mal die Karten auf mein Edge ziehen und dann kann es endlich richtig losgehen............................

Gruß Primsbiker


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> Jetzt erst mal die Karten auf mein Edge ziehen und dann kann es endlich richtig losgehen............................
> [...]


--> siehe meine Signatur ;-)


----------



## Primsbiker (30. Mai 2010)

Werd ich jetzt gleich mal machen..............................hoffe diesmal mit Erfolg......................


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Mai 2010)

Mi 19:00 Treffpunkt Hotel Maurer in Saarwellingen.
Ausgedehnte Abendtour in den Feiertag.
Material gibt es ja genügend.


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2010)

wenns Wetter passt (und da siehts im moment ganz gut aus)  bin ich am start!


----------



## michael.sc (31. Mai 2010)

...klappt leider nicht am Mi-Abend. Bin dafür aber mittags unterwegs.


----------



## -rennradler- (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe das ich früh genug zuhause bin. Wer fährt denn wann in Püttlingen los? Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Hotel ist...


----------



## Primsbiker (31. Mai 2010)

Mi Nachmittag wäre gut ..............................halb Drei Sauvasen...........????


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Mai 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich früh genug zuhause bin. Wer fährt denn wann in Püttlingen los? Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Hotel ist...



Guggst du OSM ;-)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.3527464568615&lon=6.81099772453308&zoom=18

Hotel Maurer Saarwellingen


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juni 2010)

ich komme direkt von der Schaff in Saarwellingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (1. Juni 2010)

Wollte mich so gegen 18 Uhr ab Bahnhof P auf den Weg nach SWL machen.


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Juni 2010)

Heute nochmal im Lückner in Oppen unterwegs................inclusive Schluchtenpfad........................................da hatten wir echt was verpasst.......................!!!!


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2010)

hmmm... wer war der Tourguide?


----------



## michael.sc (2. Juni 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> hmmm... Wer war der tourguide?   :d


 
osm + 705!!!


----------



## cproett (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Saarländer,

ich bin am 4/5 Juni in Riegelsberg und würde gerne eine Tour mitfahren.

War letztes Jahr schon einmal am Treffpunkt "Aldi" und bin immer noch begeistert von der Region.


Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> osm + 705!!!


DAS war improvisiert... sonst wären wir nie aufm Trail gelandet


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Juni 2010)

läuft am Samstag was??


----------



## michael.sc (4. Juni 2010)

...bin da!


----------



## agent_smith (4. Juni 2010)

komme auch noch 2 stündchen mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> läuft am Samstag was??


 
evt.auch bis ca 16:30.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2010)

Ich habe umgeplant... Samstag bei bessrem Kaiserwetter ins Schwimmbad zum relaxen und Sonntag mit Chris über den Hunsrück-Höhen-Weg


----------



## chris84 (4. Juni 2010)

er meint den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig. Wer sich anschließen möchte, siehe Alpencross-Forum... Ich starte zeitig (gegen 8 Uhr) in Hüttersdorf und fahre in Losheim auf den SHS Richtung Orscholz....


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2010)

und ich fahre mit dem Zug nach Mettlach und stoße gegen 10:15 zu ihm... 

Mettlachexpress fährt pünktlich 9:33 von Gleis 12 ab Saarbrücken...


----------



## -rennradler- (4. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag gegen halb elf Richtung Litermont zur Rallye. Die Tour wird nicht sehr anspruchsvoll oder trail-lastig. Aber wenn jemand Lust hat ne gemütliche Tour zu fahren, das Wetter zu genießen und etwas Motorsport zu sehen, kann er sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Juni 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> DAS war improvisiert... sonst wären wir nie aufm Trail gelandet


 


Stimmt..............................mit dem 705 hätte es bestimmt besser geklappt..............................................


Bekomm das irgendwie net so richtig geregelt mit dem aufspielen der Karten auf den Edge....................................könnte evtl etwas Hilfe gebrauchen...............................das wäre echt nett


Dann würde es in Zukunft auch garantiert besser funktionieren...............................))))


Gruß aus dem Primstal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (5. Juni 2010)

kann leider doch nicht mit.
hab gestern meinen freilauf geschreddert und bekomm so schnell keinen neuen mehr :/
viel spaß

lg timo


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Juni 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt..............................mit dem 705 hätte es bestimmt besser geklappt..............................................
> 
> 
> Bekomm das irgendwie net so richtig geregelt mit dem aufspielen der Karten auf den Edge....................................könnte evtl etwas Hilfe gebrauchen...............................das wäre echt nett
> ...


Frage doch mal den Theo, der ist doch direkt bei dir um die Ecke der kann die alles zeigen.


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Juni 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Frage doch mal den Theo, der ist doch direkt bei dir um die Ecke der kann die alles zeigen.


 



Theo........................................?????


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juni 2010)

Theo ist auch regelmäßig am Treff in Püttlingen und kommt auch aus Nalbach, ich dachte du kennst ihn.


----------



## michael.sc (6. Juni 2010)

...den Theo kennt er NOCH nicht!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...den Theo kennt er NOCH nicht!



Dann müssen wir das hier versuchen. Im Namen der OSM ^^ 


Wie weit bist du denn gekommen? Hast du Mapsource? Kannst du die Karte in Mapsource sehen? Über Mapsource ist denk ich der beste und einfachste Weg.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Juni 2010)

Klaus... er hat doch geschrieben das er die Karten nicht auf den Edge bekommt.
@Primsbiker wenn du es mit MapSource und deine Karten drauf sind wovon ich ausgehe,gehst du zuerst auf die Kartenfuntion, dann siehst du in der Karte gelbe Rasterfelder die kannst du mit gedrückter linken Maustaste Markieren. Wenn du dann links in der Spalte unter Karten gehst werden dir alle markierten Karten angezeigt.
Jetzt brauchst du nur noch in Menü unter Übertragen auf an Gerät senden gehen...und schon sind diese Karten drauf! Aber auch nur diese!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Juni 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Klaus... er hat doch geschrieben das er die Karten nicht auf den Edge bekommt.
> @Primsbiker wenn du es mit MapSource und deine Karten drauf sind wovon ich ausgehe,gehst du zuerst auf die Kartenfuntion, dann siehst du in der Karte gelbe Rasterfelder die kannst du mit gedrückter linken Maustaste Markieren. Wenn du dann links in der Spalte unter Karten gehst werden dir alle markierten Karten angezeigt.
> Jetzt brauchst du nur noch in Menü unter Übertragen auf an Gerät senden gehen...und schon sind diese Karten drauf! Aber auch nur diese!!!




Ach Chris, was hat der Edge mit MapSource zu tun? Ich wollte ja lediglich wissen wieweit er gekommen ist...


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2010)

Was steht heute auf dem Programm?
19 Uhr - wie immer?


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Was steht heute auf dem Programm?
> 19 Uhr - wie immer?



19Uhr regen wie immer :-/ 

mal sehen vll ändert sichs ja noch zum guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juni 2010)

ich werd heute mem Arsch mal schön zuhause bleiben ;-) 

wenn ich sehe was da für ne Suppe aus FR kommt... 

http://www.meteo60.net/radars/index.php


----------



## Primsbiker (10. Juni 2010)

Morgääääääääähn.....................

Habe heute Morgen nochmal versucht die Karten auf meinen Edge 705 zu spielen................

Habe dazu folgendes gemacht:

- Download:

- Trainingscenter Version 3.5.3 mit ANT Agent bei Garmin.

- Mapsource Version 6.13.6

- Karte "Saarland" 

- Karte "Rheinland Pfalz"


Habe die Karten mit 7 zip entpackt und dann vom Computer auf den Garmin gespielt.

Denke mal das mir noch einige Tools fehlen das es jetzt endlich funzt auf meinem Edge

Blick nur nicht so recht durch was ich jetzt noch benötige.........


L-G  Primsbiker


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Juni 2010)

> und dann vom Computer auf den Garmin gespielt


wie genau hast du das gemacht?


----------



## chris84 (10. Juni 2010)

siehst du die karten jetzt auf dem Gerät oder nicht? 

du kannst nicht einfach die entpackten Sachen so wie sie sind auf den Garmin kopieren... 

Am besten führst du auf der Festplatte die in diesem 7-zip File befindliche Installationsroutine aus, dann hast du die karten im Mapsource. Von dort aus kannst du sie dann ans Gerät schicken. 

Das einzigste was das Gerät sofort per copy&paste verarbeiten kann sind .gpx-dateien und .tcx-dateien (also aufgezeichnete Tracks)


----------



## Primsbiker (10. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Tips.........................


Bin leider gerade eben erst vom Biken zurück gekommen..............


Werde es aber morgen gleich ausprobieren.....................

L.G aus dem Primstal


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Juni 2010)

Jeeepy ey jeah........................

Jetzt funzt mein Edge endlich.........................bin gleich heute morgen nochmal los mit dem Bike um es zu testen...................prima

Werde jetzt aber noch bei gelegenheit die Karte von OSM draufspielen weil ich die besser  bzw. besser vom detail her finde als die von openmtbmap.original.


Hoffe nur das es vom Installieren her dasselbe prozedere ist..............................)

Danke nochmnal für all die hilfreichen Tips.....................besonders an Chris & Klaus.................................)))

Schönen Tag noch.....................


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

doppelpost ;-) unten gehts weiter


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Jeeepy ey jeah........................
> 
> Jetzt funzt mein Edge endlich.........................bin gleich heute morgen nochmal los mit dem Bike um es zu testen...................prima
> 
> ...



hmmm, welche OSM Karte meinst du? Die die du im Browser sehen kannst? Die wird dein Garmingerät so ohne weiteres nicht annehmen können. Das im Browser sind nur Bilder. Die von openmtbmap ist eine Vektorkarte.
Da weis dein Garmin wo Wege sind und wo nicht...

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Karte am Anfang komplett unübersichtlich ist, ich sie aber mittlerweile nicht mehr missen möchte 

Also einfach dran gewöhnen und mal sehen, wie du dich nach 8 Monaten aufem Rad ohne Karte fühlst ^^ 

Ich habs erlebt... meine Halterung war gebrochen... und ich fands schrecklich ^^


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Juni 2010)

Hm.............................)))

Finde die Openstreetmap aber besser-----------------vor allem weil man dort alle auch noch so kleinen Trails angezeigt bekommt....................))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Hm.............................)))
> 
> Finde die Openstreetmap aber besser-----------------vor allem weil man dort alle auch noch so kleinen Trails angezeigt bekommt....................))))



von was reden wir? 

OSM im BrowseR?

Auf der von openmtbmap hast du auch alle noch soo kleinen Trails, allerdings sind die dort nicht schwarz gestrichelt, sondern blau. 
Siehe Legende:
http://openmtbmap.org/about-2/map-legend/

Blau sind Trails, weit gestrichelt leichte Trails, eng gestrichelt Gebirgspfad (Trail = Path = Pfad = Wege unter < 2 Meter

Rot (Grad 1) sind Waldwege bzw Feldwege gepflastert, weit gestrichelt ( Grad 2)sind gut ausgebaute, geschotterte Waldwege = Autobahnen, ganz eng gestrichelt auch Grad 5 sind matschige schlecht befestigte Wege > 2 Meter.


----------



## michael.sc (12. Juni 2010)

...bin heute nicht da. Die Kolibakterien wüten noch etwas.


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Juni 2010)

Na dann mal gute Besserung.....................................)))

L.G.


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> von was reden wir?
> 
> OSM im BrowseR?
> 
> ...


 


Habe mir folgende Karte bei openmtbmap.org runtergeladen:

*openmtbmap  saarland.exe* 


Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur noch nicht die richtige Einstellungen auf meinem Garmin........................


Ist ja alles noch recht neu mit dem Garmin....................bin mir aber sicher.............................das wird schon noch..........


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Juni 2010)

was läuft morgen?? wer ist am start?


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Juni 2010)

kään Zeit 
Muss mich auf Heavy24 vorbereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> was läuft morgen?? wer ist am start?


 
MW macht ne CTF-Streckenerkundung. Treffpunkt ist um 19:30 Uhr 
in der Nähe des Sportplatzes Ritterstraße. Am besten fragst Du bei Ihm mal nach.
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> was läuft morgen?? wer ist am start?



Ich habs vor.
Bzw,. mal abwarten ob MW sich meldet.


----------



## chris84 (16. Juni 2010)

ich bin um 19:00 am Jungenwald und fahr von dort zur Ritterstraße...


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juni 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich bin um 19:00 am Jungenwald und fahr von dort zur Ritterstraße...



Dann schließ ich mich da doch mal an


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Juni 2010)

Bin evt.um 19:30 Sportplatz Ritterstraße.


LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juni 2010)

und was machen wir Samstag?


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juni 2010)

...bin wieder einigermaßen gesundet. Wollte morgen mal die CTF Riegelsberg
nachfahren (hab mal Chris wegen den gpx-Daten angefragt). Will aber schon etwas
früher los. Werde um 13:00 Uhr am Aldi in Richtung Riegelsberghalle vorbeirollen.
Wer also Lust hat.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich auch am Start sein. Versprechen kann ich aber nichts. Wenn wir dann ehh Richtung CTF rollen kann ich dir grad mal noch was zeigen.

Will quasi umziehen ^^


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich setze mich die nächsten Tage nicht aufs Rad...
Mein Knie sieht im hellen doch schlimmer aus als im dunklen


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juni 2010)

ohhhhweh... wir hätten doch mehr Trail sollen fahren... 

wünsch dir gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (19. Juni 2010)

@klausoleum:...muss für heute leider absagen. Die Erkältung ist diesmal ziemlich hartnäckig.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Juni 2010)

hallo Michael, 

nicht schlimm... bin heute nicht ganz fertig geworden... d.h. no time


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Leuts...............

Hab ein kleines Problem......................................oder eher zwei.......

Habe heute auf meiner Tour gesehen das meine Federgabel---------FOX Tallas 32 RLC-----------undicht ist und oelt-------------

Weiß jemand vielleicht  einen Händler der auf Fox spezialisiert ist.........................


Wobei wir dann gleichzeitig beim zweiten Problem wären

Da ich mich zur Zeit in der Trainingsendphase zur Vorbereitung eines Alpencross befinde und somit das Bike eigentlich fast täglich benötige müßte die Reparatur relativ schnell gehen,also am besten an einem Tag!

Vielleicht kennt sich ja auch jemand damit aus und kann mir aus der Klemme helfen...................


L.G


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juni 2010)

Zweirad Hauf macht glaub ich Fox Service...


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Zweirad Hauf macht glaub ich Fox Service...


 

Habe gerade gesehen das Zweirad Raber in Wadgassen auch Fox macht..............und vor allem 24 Stunden Reparatur ohne Termin-------

Zumindest steht es mal so auf der Homepage......................


Werde gleich morgen Früh mal anrufen...................


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juni 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen das Zweirad Raber in Wadgassen auch Fox macht..............und vor allem 24 Stunden Reparatur ohne Termin-------
> 
> Zumindest steht es mal so auf der Homepage......................
> 
> ...



Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Erfolg...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute mal stark, dass am Mittwoch nichts außer dem Fussball rollt... oder?


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2010)

...muss passen!


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...muss passen!



wie soll ich das jetzt deuten?? 

Fahren wir jetzt weil wir ehh verlieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2010)

WIR verlieren? also ich verliere nicht  Was die Hand voll Fuzzies am anderen Ende des Globus anstellt geht mich nichts an 

d.h. wenn ich am Mittwoch abend nicht auf dem Rad sitze, dann werd ich etwas die freien Landstraßen nutzen gehen


----------



## -rennradler- (22. Juni 2010)

Falls ich mal rechtzeitig Feierabend machen kann, würde ich mit fahren.


----------



## Primsbiker (22. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum............................

Danke für deinen Tip.........................

Bikesport Hauf echt super.......................

Kann mein Bike morgen hin bringen und am Donnerstag wieder abholen...................echt super Service......................


Hingegen Zweirad Raber.........................vergiss es

Erste Frage: Wurde das Bike hier gekauft...............???

Nein......................dann kann ich Ihnen leider nicht weiterhelfen...........!!!

Kannst du echt vergessen................



Danke nochmal für den echt guten Tip................weiß jetzt wo ich in Zukunft wohl immer hingehen werde........................


L.G. aus dem Primstal


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2010)

@Klausoleum: ...kann morgen leider nicht!

@Bergziege: Sagte ich doch.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...muss passen!



Hab das grad verpeilt, dass du damit sagen wolltest, dass du nicht kannst


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Juni 2010)

Kann auch nicht, muss Schilder malen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (23. Juni 2010)

Heute Morgen das Wetter nochmal voll genutzt und noch ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht...............


Jetzt heute Mittag Bike zum Hauf bringen........................und Freitag kann es dann schon wieder los gehen........................

Echt klasse Service und dafür gibts drei mal.....................!!!


----------



## -rennradler- (26. Juni 2010)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles in Völklingen mit?


----------



## chris84 (26. Juni 2010)

ich hoff doch mal ALLE


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Juni 2010)

bin auch am start... aber wohl zur unchristlichen zeit ^^


----------



## -rennradler- (27. Juni 2010)

Wann fährst Du denn genau rüber?


----------



## michael.sc (29. Juni 2010)

*Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr ab Jungenwald.*  Wer kommt?
Vielleicht ja mal wieder übern Schwarzenberg Richtung
Potato-Beach zum Weizenbierstopp. Anschließend
über den Leinpfad gemütlich zurück.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr ab Jungenwald.*  Wer kommt?
> Vielleicht ja mal wieder übern Schwarzenberg Richtung
> Potato-Beach zum Weizenbierstopp. Anschließend
> über den Leinpfad gemütlich zurück.



sehr verlockend, muss aber mittwoch erst noch zum abschildern


----------



## michael.sc (29. Juni 2010)

...oder sollen wir besser ne Abschilderungsrunde fahren?


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juni 2010)

nicht, dass ihr euch verirrt.
Ich hab schon damit begonnen


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Juni 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr ab Jungenwald.*  Wer kommt?
> Vielleicht ja mal wieder übern Schwarzenberg Richtung
> Potato-Beach zum Weizenbierstopp. Anschließend
> über den Leinpfad gemütlich zurück.



Bin auf jeden Fall iwo am Start und egal ob zum abschildern oder zum Weizenbier. Nur vorher bescheid geben, dass ich Werkzeug und Rucksack mitbringe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (30. Juni 2010)

...dann gehn wir mal abschildern!

@MW: Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## michael.sc (30. Juni 2010)

*Korrektur! *
Es ist doch Beach angesagt. Wer kommt noch?
19:00 Uhr Jungenwald.


----------



## puremalt (30. Juni 2010)

Mist, jetzt fahrt ihr doch tief in den Osten und ich hab das falsche Bike dabei


----------



## michael.sc (1. Juli 2010)

...hab viel gelacht gestern!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Juli 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hab viel gelacht gestern!



Schon fast zu viel, vor allem über mich 
Zum Glück, keine äußeren Verletzungen.


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Juli 2010)

Schöööönnnee TOUR 

Und schwer geiler Waldhaustrail  Hab garnicht gemerkt dass es schlappe 60km waren. 
Zum Beach zu fahren hat auch  jeden Fall suchtpotential ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Juli 2010)

Soo Männers... 

was treiben wir diesen Mittwoch ? 

Schaffen wirs wieder zum Staden?? Oder auch gerne sonstwo hin


----------



## michael.sc (5. Juli 2010)

Mittwoch ist Halbfinale!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Juli 2010)

eijeijei jetzt wo du es sagst... dann muss ich wohl am Mittwoch mem Rad zur Uni fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. Juli 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist Halbfinale!!!


und das soll jetzt ein Grund sein KEIN Rad zu fahren?


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juli 2010)

Ist morgen was geplant?
Fährt jemand nach Lebach


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mich inkl Rad in Pforzheim rumtreiben


----------



## -rennradler- (9. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre morgen in Hockenheim. Bin also auch nicht da.


----------



## agent_smith (10. Juli 2010)

ich fahre um 2 mal beim albrecht vorbei


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Juli 2010)

...und ich geh jetzt schwimmen ;-)

Wer hat morgen Vormittag Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2010)

@octopuse: ich starte morgen früh um 6 in Hüttersdorf  Richtung noch offen...


----------



## -rennradler- (11. Juli 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ...und ich geh jetzt schwimmen ;-)
> 
> Wer hat morgen Vormittag Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde?


 

Wann soll's denn los gehen? Für ne gemütliche Runde wär ich zu haben.


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich hab diese Woche hitzefrei. 
Und mein SSP hat einen nicht zu behebenden Reifenschaden 

Ab nächster Woche werde ich aber wieder mehr für die Grundlage machen. Geplant sind längere Flachetappen in der Dämmerung mit  Zwischenstopp in SLS MZG oder SB, als Vorbereitung zum anstehenden SIS  
Zur Unterhaltung werde ich Helga und Wilma auf die Stange setzten


----------



## Theo1 (11. Juli 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab diese Woche hitzefrei.
> Und mein SSP hat einen nicht zu behebenden Reifenschaden
> 
> Ab nächster Woche werde ich aber wieder mehr für die Grundlage machen. Geplant sind längere Flachetappen in der Dämmerung mit  Zwischenstopp in SLS MZG oder SB, als Vorbereitung zum anstehenden SIS
> Zur Unterhaltung werde ich Helga und Wilma auf die Stange setzten



Da bin ich dabei ,sag mir per PN bescheid.

Theo


----------



## Klinger (12. Juli 2010)

Sollte die Flachetappe mit  an Sb vorbeidümpeln, dann sagt mal Bescheid!!


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2010)

Dafür bin ich auch zu begeistern


----------



## michael.sc (13. Juli 2010)

...geht was morgen Abend?


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Juli 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...geht was morgen Abend?



Ich hatte mal vor ne Runde zu fahren


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juli 2010)

Ich werd morgen abend nicht am Start sein, nicht nur wegen des angekündigten Regens


----------



## -rennradler- (13. Juli 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor ne Runde zu fahren


 
Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juli 2010)

nimmt euch nen Regenschirm mit ;-) ohne euch was schlechtes zu wollen...


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Juli 2010)

Was sagen denn die Wetterfrösche unter euch? Wie wird das Wetter heute Abend???
Bei Regen mag ich nicht fahren - hab ja mein Rad erst frisch geputzt...


----------



## michael.sc (14. Juli 2010)

...ich entscheide so gegen 18 Uhr. Mal schauen wie sich die Regenfront
bis dahin so entwickelt.


----------



## michael.sc (14. Juli 2010)

...es stürmt mal wieder.


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Juli 2010)

so schlimm wars garnicht - bis 20 Uhr wars sogar überwiegend trocken!


----------



## michael.sc (15. Juli 2010)

...werd am Samstag ne schöne geführte Runde um Dudweiler fahren.
Ich starte in Pü gegen 9 Uhr (Start in Dudweiler um 10 Uhr).
Rückankunft in Püttlingen zwischen 15 bis 16 Uhr. 
Will noch jemand mit?

@Octopuse: Bist Du tatsächlich aufs Bike?


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Juli 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...werd am Samstag ne schöne geführte Runde um Dudweiler fahren.
> Ich starte in Pü gegen 9 Uhr (Start in Dudweiler um 10 Uhr).
> Rückankunft in Püttlingen zwischen 15 bis 16 Uhr.
> Will noch jemand mit?
> ...



Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an... Nach 63km und 2100Hm im Schwarzwald will ich hier mal wieder bisschen im Flachland rumeiern ^^


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Juli 2010)

ich biete 68km und 24hm in 10 Tagen


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juli 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich biete 68km und 24hm in 10 Tagen



was hast denn du vor??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juli 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...werd am Samstag ne schöne geführte Runde um Dudweiler fahren.
> Ich starte in Pü gegen 9 Uhr (Start in Dudweiler um 10 Uhr).
> Rückankunft in Püttlingen zwischen 15 bis 16 Uhr.
> Will noch jemand mit?
> ...



KLar - ich hab auch versucht dich anzurufen als ich in Püttlingen war...
Wetter war ab 18:30 bis 20:00 Uhr in Ordnung. Anschließend wurde ich 5 min nass und dann war ich daheim 

Morgen kann ich leider nicht - ich hab das Vergnügen einem Bekannten auf em Bau zu helfen.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juli 2010)

@michael: Triffst du dich in Dudweiler mit irgendjemanden? War da nicht mal was mem Crazyeddi oder so??


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juli 2010)

-> für Klausoleum <-


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juli 2010)

@klausoleum: Genau, geführte Tour um Dudweiler (vll. ist auch Dein
"Waldhaustrail" mit dabei). Wenn Du mitfahren möchtest, melde Dich bei
Eddie an und wir treffen uns gegen 9:25 Uhr oben am Kreisel in 
Riegelsberg.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Juli 2010)

wieso solls Mittwochs abends eigentlich regnen???


----------



## michael.sc (21. Juli 2010)

...es schaut nicht gut aus für heute Abend. Aus F rollt ne mächtige Front an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juli 2010)

sieht übel aus.
17:00 gucke ma nommol


----------



## michael.sc (21. Juli 2010)

...ich entscheide auch am späten Nachmittag. Vielleicht zieht es ja
vorbei.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juli 2010)

ich starte um 6 am sportplatz und komme um 7 nochmal dort vorbei.
dann heisst es entweder weiterbiken oder


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juli 2010)

dann euch mal viel spaß...

Komme grad aus Saarbrücken/Dudweiler mem Rad, mittlerweile schwer angenehm daußen


----------



## michael.sc (21. Juli 2010)

...ich sag ab für heute.


----------



## Tobilas (21. Juli 2010)

Wir waren Biken und  , war doch tolles Wetter heut abend 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juli 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Wir waren Biken und  , war doch tolles Wetter heut abend
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



so siehts aus, no risk no fun... 

verlagert sich alles auf morgen


----------



## Theo1 (21. Juli 2010)

Stimmt Roland  Wir auch und am Litermont ist kein Tropfen gefallen.

Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juli 2010)

Schöne trockene Sommertour mit Jo und noch ein Bikerpaar vor der Dunkelheit gerettet
und jetzt


----------



## wilde.lilli (23. Juli 2010)

Ist morgen jemand um 14 Uhr am Start?

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. August 2010)

Bin am Samstag 07.08.am Start ,kann auch schon etwas früher.

evt.12:00 oder 13:00 h kleine Runde 60-70 Km ca 1000 hm 16:30 zurück zum Jungenwald  
"bin nicht so fit"

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (6. August 2010)

...bin leider zur Zeit erkältet.


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. August 2010)

Ich dachte ihr wärt alle in Weidenthal 



5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> kleine Runde 60-70 Km ca 1000 hm 16:30 ... "bin nicht so fit"


was ist denn bei dir ne große Runde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       egal... ich komme mit. Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## michael.sc (6. August 2010)

...gebt mal Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit an. Vll. bin ich für ne kleine Runde mit dabei.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wärt alle in Weidenthal
> 
> 
> was ist denn bei dir ne große Runde?
> ...



Vorschlag!

13:15 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Autobahnbrücke (beim Sauwasen)

Richtung
Schwarzenholz-Hoxberg-Litermont (Sagenweg)-Pachtener 8-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Püttlingen(Jungenwald):.

Fahrzeit ca.4 Stunden(ca 17.00)
60-70 Km + 1000 hm 

LG


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. August 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Vorschlag!
> 
> 13:15 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Autobahnbrücke (beim Sauwasen)
> 
> ...



Passt!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Passt!




Sau Gut ich frei mich


----------



## Klausoleum (6. August 2010)

hmmm ich werd mal sehen ob das mit meinem Lern-Zeitplan zu vereinbaren ist. Hab solangsam echt keine Lust mehr und bin froh wenn ich mal wieder aufs Bike komm 

Wenns also passt bin ich auch da...


----------



## -rennradler- (6. August 2010)

Würde bei mir auch passen, ABER ich geh morgen bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. Ich könnte also erst ab 14 Uhr. Würde das auch gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Tom,

Uhrzeit und Strecke sind Top.
Nur wo ist der Sauwasen und um welche Autobahnbrücke handelt es sich da.
Bitte nicht lachen
Kann ich mich auch noch woanders dran hängen??
Wann fährst du denn von Püttlingen ab.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. August 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Würde bei mir auch passen, ABER ich geh morgen bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. Ich könnte also erst ab 14 Uhr. Würde das auch gehen?



Also 14:00 ist mir zu spät ich will auf jeden Fall um 16:30-17:00 wieder in Püttlingen sein .
Kumm doch einfach nachgefahren bis zum *Litermont* hast du uns jo sowieso schun eingeholt.
ich schicke dir meine Handy Nr. Dann kanschte us jo nofahre...

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. August 2010)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> Uhrzeit und Strecke sind Top.
> Nur wo ist der Sauwasen und um welche Autobahnbrücke handelt es sich da.
> ...



Guck doch das de um 13:00 auf der Römerstraße-Georgshütte bischt dort warten dann noch zwo Biker(Tabbi un evt. de Domme).
oder Püttlingen Breitfeld Lothringer.5 12:50 UHR .
ich schicke dir meine Handy Nr.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (6. August 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Also 14:00 ist mir zu spät ich will auf jeden Fall um 16:30-17:00 wieder in Püttlingen sein .
> Kumm doch einfach nachgefahren bis zum *Litermont* hast du uns jo sowieso schun eingeholt.
> ich schicke dir meine Handy Nr. Dann kanschte us jo nofahre...
> 
> ...


 

So weit wollte ich doch gar nicht fahren...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. August 2010)

Uhrzeit und Strecke sind Top.
Nur wo ist der Sauwasen und um welche *Autobahnbrücke* handelt es sich da.


Dat is die A 8 Zweibrücken-Luxemburg-Ausfahrt Schwarzenholz wo de näscht woch de Rocco del Schlacko Konzert is.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (7. August 2010)

...muss leider absagen. Bin doch noch nicht fit. Vielleicht bis Mittwoch-Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. August 2010)

Ok Michel , gute Besserung.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (7. August 2010)

schaffe es zeitlich leider auch nicht... :-( komme nicht so vorran wie ich mir das gewünscht hab :-/


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. August 2010)

So widder Dahemm "Danke "für die geile Runde


LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## rocky65 (8. August 2010)

Wir bedanken uns bei dir!!
Ich wähle dich zum Tour Guide des Jahres 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## -rennradler- (8. August 2010)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Wir bedanken uns bei dir!!
> Ich wähle dich zum Tour Guide des Jahres
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! 

Morgen Abend drehen Octopuse, Ferdi und ich noch ne kleine, gemütliche Runde. Wer mag, kann sich gerne dran hängen. So gegen 19 Uhr soll's los gehen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. August 2010)

Hier noch ein Video vom Hoxberg.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rCJ_29-pE"]YouTube- âªSoulrider e.V. - Fabio Gangiâ¬â[/nomedia]  

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. August 2010)

jo - schön war die kleine Runde 
_Hab mich auch so langsam wieder erholt!_

Morgen Abend starten wir um 19 Uhr am Sauwasen! wird aber wirklich ne gemütliche Einsteigertour.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> jo - schön war die kleine Runde
> _Hab mich auch so langsam wieder erholt!_
> 
> Morgen Abend starten wir um 19 Uhr am Sauwasen! wird aber wirklich ne gemütliche Einsteigertour.



Kumme evt. ach ...bin awer schun ab 17:15 im Pittlinger Forest unterwegs`.

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> jo - schön war die kleine Runde
> _Hab mich auch so langsam wieder erholt!_
> 
> Morgen Abend starten wir um 19 Uhr am Sauwasen! wird aber wirklich ne gemütliche Einsteigertour.



Wo ist Sauwasen?? ( immer diese Geheimsparche )


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. August 2010)

??? Sauwasen ??? Der ist doch international bekannt! Dort findet nächste Woche es Rocco del Schlacko statt. 

-> A8 Ausfahrt Schwarzenholz. Über die Autobahnbrücke 300 Meter Richtung Köllerbach.
Weißt du wo ich meine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (9. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ??? Sauwasen ??? Der ist doch international bekannt! Dort findet nächste Woche es Rocco del Schlacko statt.
> 
> -> A8 Ausfahrt Schwarzenholz. Über die Autobahnbrücke 300 Meter Richtung Köllerbach.
> Weißt du wo ich meine?



Ich Dummerchen, habe wohl die Letzte Hirnzelle am WE in der Pfalz gelassen. 
SIS S IS auch immer so anstrengend    RESET ALL


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. August 2010)

Ich bin grad in der Pfalz... Kann mal fragen ob jemand ne Hirnzelle gesehen hat... aber die Meisten hier wissen gar nicht was das ist


----------



## Klausoleum (9. August 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> jo - schön war die kleine Runde
> _Hab mich auch so langsam wieder erholt!_
> 
> Morgen Abend starten wir um 19 Uhr am Sauwasen! wird aber wirklich ne gemütliche Einsteigertour.




Dann werd ich auch mal sehen ob ich dann dort bin, muss aber dann Richtung Urwald weiterrollen.
Habt ihr euch schon für eine Richtung entschieden?


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. August 2010)

Muss leider absagen, bin noch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Klausoleum (9. August 2010)

@Roland: Tut mir wirklich furchtbar leid, dass ich da in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hab... Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht ernsthaft verletzt.. 


Jetzt frag ich mich, war zuerst die Gabel kaputt, und konnte nichtmehr gegenlenken, oder bin ich zu blöd zum grad aus fahren?? 
Hab natürlich auf der Straße vorher schön die Bodenwelle zum hüpfen genutzt, und keine 50m weiter lag ich dann auf der Schnautze 






Wenn Iwer noch eine Gabel zu verkaufen hat, ca 200, >100mm Federweg, und evtl IS 2000 Aufnahme... 
(Bitte melden)

@Manu: Das travelln hätte sich damit dann auch erledigt


----------



## Tobilas (9. August 2010)

Klaus, kein Problem: ich hab nur kleine Kratzer, das mit der Gabel ist wirklich heftiger. 
 Ich bin da wohl irgendwie blöd drauf gelandet mit meinen 80 Kilo. Egal,..... wo gehobelt wird fliegen auch Späne. So kriegste auch mal ne neue Gabel  
Viel Glück beim Reparieren, bis die Tage
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. August 2010)

Oahhhh, das sieht ja böse aus! 
Bist doch hoffentlich nicht verletzt? Wo ist das denn passiert?
Was war das denn für eine Gabel?

Hab nur noch ne Judy SL (Modell ca. 2002 mit Stahlfedern). Zwar alt, war aber noch nie verbaut. Gebe ich für 50 Euro ab.

--- --- ---

War übrigens ne schöne Tour gestern


----------



## Klausoleum (10. August 2010)

Das war genau unterhalb vom Nordschacht auf der Teerstraße, da wo die kleine Bodenwelle im Boden ist Richtung Schlucht in Reisbach... 

Das war eine Rock Shox Reba (glaube Team)


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. August 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wenn Iwer noch eine Gabel zu verkaufen hat, ca 200, >100mm Federweg, und evtl IS 2000 Aufnahme...
> (Bitte melden)



Uff, sieht ja heftig aus. Hoffe sonst ist an Dir alles heil geblieben. 

Ich habe nur noch eine starre Gabel. 

Neue unter 200,--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (10. August 2010)

die Reba Team DualAir gibts hier günstig http://www.ciclib.de/Rock-Shox-Reba-Team-100DA-black.htm?shop=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4893
allerdings 275,- Euro


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. August 2010)

Hier noch was unter 200


----------



## chris84 (10. August 2010)

der bub kriegt auch alles kaputt 

ich glaube er sollte sich eine Fette DC mit dicker Steckachse holen... Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## Klausoleum (10. August 2010)

ich glaub ich nehm mir ne gebrauchte Revelation


----------



## michael.sc (11. August 2010)

...bin wohl bei einigermaßen vernünftigem Wetter heute Abend
am Treffpunkt. Sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## zeitweiser (11. August 2010)

jo um 7 
kurze runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (11. August 2010)

iwie ist doch der Mittwoch abend in letzter Zeit zum Regen verurteilt worden...
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107030.html

Der obligatorische Mittwochabendregen


----------



## HardRock07 (11. August 2010)

Autsch Klaus, wie hastn das gemacht... hammer
Guck mal bei Bikemailorder , da gibts die castings einzeln

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Tauchrohreinheit-26-Zoll-Kratzer-::19291.html

wenns innenleben noch i.o. ist sollte das wechseln kein problem sein.

Und zum travel: jetzt hätte ich den ganzen tag zeit, hab mir den handwurzelknochen bei nem sturz mit'm Remedy gebrochen....


----------



## Klausoleum (12. August 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Autsch Klaus, wie hastn das gemacht... hammer
> Guck mal bei Bikemailorder , da gibts die castings einzeln
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Tauchrohreinheit-26-Zoll-Kratzer-::19291.html
> ...



Eijeijei wie hast du den das gemacht?? 
Naja 160 für ein Casting ist ein wenig stramm ;-) da bekomm ich ja schon ne gebrauchte Revelation für


----------



## HardRock07 (12. August 2010)

jo, musst mal schaun, die gibts ab und zu auch gebraucht im bikemarkt.
Das ist dann deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ist morgen jemand unterwegs in den Köllertaler Wäldern?
Oder seit ihr alle in Dabo bzw. habt kaputtes Material (Gabel, Handwurzelknochen).

@HardRock: wünsche dir ne gute Genesung!


----------



## michael.sc (13. August 2010)

...ich will morgen ne gemütliche Runde drehn. Bin aber schon um 12:30 Uhr 
unterwegs...hab mir ne ziemlich trailige Runde in Bietschied zusammen
gebastelt...die will ich morgen mal unter die Stollen nehmen.

@Octopuse300: Wenn Du Lust hast um 12:45 Uhr an der Saarbahn-
endhaltestelle Etzenhofen.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. August 2010)

joa so ist das :-/

aber nächsten Mittwoch evtl am Start. Ersatzmaterial ist soweit schon organisiert dank Winfried


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2010)

morgen 19:00 zünftige Runde in den Osten


----------



## Klausoleum (17. August 2010)

muss leider noch eine Woche pausieren... Ab nächster Woche wieder am Start


----------



## michael.sc (17. August 2010)

...bin wohl am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (17. August 2010)

@Klausoleum: immer noch Gabelbruch?
eventuell bin i dabei, hoffentlich mal wieder---------
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (17. August 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @Klausoleum: immer noch Gabelbruch?
> eventuell bin i dabei, hoffentlich mal wieder---------
> Gruß
> Roland



mehr oder weniger ;-) hab eben schonmal ein paar Teile zusammen geworfen... War wirklich alles kaputt sogar die Felge und Bremsscheibe 
Aber die war ehh am Ende ihrer Tage 

Ansonsten stressen mich grad die Klausuren noch ein wenig.. aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @Klausoleum: immer noch Gabelbruch?
> eventuell bin i dabei, hoffentlich mal wieder---------
> Gruß
> Roland


Soll ich bei Dir vorbeikommen?
Komme direkt von der Schicht


----------



## Tobilas (17. August 2010)

@Klausoleum: das sieht ganz danach aus, als ist dein Vorderrad tatsächlich meine Sturzbremszone gewesen, sonst kann ich mir diese Zerstörung nicht erklären 
@zeitweiser: mo gucke ob ich dann schon dahemm bin. Melde mich zeitnah an dieser Stelle, dein Handy haschdu jo eh nie ahn


----------



## Klausoleum (17. August 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @Klausoleum: das sieht ganz danach aus, als ist dein Vorderrad tatsächlich meine Sturzbremszone gewesen, sonst kann ich mir diese Zerstörung nicht erklären



Was solls ;-) Wollte ehh eine neue Gabel, konnte mich nur noch nicht dazu durchringen, das war dann quasi der Wink mem Zaunpfahl, dank Winfried hab ich jetzt zumindest eine Übergangsgabel. 

Mal sehen wann mir das Schnäppchen meines Lebens unter die Augen läuft ... 

Und Material ist ja ehh immer zu bezahlen, Knochen nicht... also was solls... solangs die gut geht


----------



## Tobilas (18. August 2010)

wird leider nix heute......'s wird mal wieder länger heut 
Morgen vielleicht.......


----------



## zeitweiser (18. August 2010)

knackisches Trailprogramm


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. August 2010)

und ganz ohne Batsch...


----------



## zeitweiser (19. August 2010)

Dank PWW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (20. August 2010)

...wer ist morgen Samstag am Start? Ich geh aber schon um 13:00 Uhr fahren.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. August 2010)

bin evtl dabei 13:00 ist OK Michel...

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (20. August 2010)

@ Tom: Treffpunkt um 13:00 Uhr beim ALDI.


----------



## agent_smith (21. August 2010)

13oo hört sich gut an, 
komme auch mal wieder mit mary rüber...


----------



## zeitweiser (22. August 2010)

MI 19:00
Bis jetzt mal kein Regen.
Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Klausoleum (22. August 2010)

ICH ICH ICH ICH 


DARAUF hab ich gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (22. August 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ICH ICH ICH ICH
> 
> 
> DARAUF hab ich gewartet



rrrruuuuuhig Brauner;-))


----------



## Klausoleum (22. August 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> rrrruuuuuhig Brauner;-))




geht nicht 

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]




[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial]



[/FONT]


----------



## Tobilas (23. August 2010)

ha ha 
ich würd jo ach gern vorbeikomme, abe de Klaus wird richtisch leistungsmäßig offplatze, do kumm ich net hinnaher
egal, dann wird er halt ausgebremst 
Wenn's wettertechnisch passt bin ich dabei.....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (23. August 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ha ha
> ich würd jo ach gern vorbeikomme, abe de Klaus wird richtisch leistungsmäßig offplatze, do kumm ich net hinnaher
> egal, dann wird er halt ausgebremst
> Wenn's wettertechnisch passt bin ich dabei.....
> ...



Das Material wird der explosion sicher frühzeitig einhalt gebieten


----------



## michael.sc (24. August 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ha ha
> ich würd jo ach gern vorbeikomme, abe de Klaus wird richtisch leistungsmäßig offplatze, do kumm ich net hinnaher


 

...von wegen...mit deinen neuen Waden sieht der Klaus doch nur das Heck vom Rize!


----------



## wilde.lilli (24. August 2010)

MI 19 Uhr am alten MI-Treff?

Wenn mein Bike aus Reparatur zurück ist komme ich mit, falls ihr mich mitnimmt? Fahrt ihr mit Licht?

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (24. August 2010)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> MI 19 Uhr am alten MI-Treff?
> 
> Wenn mein Bike aus Reparatur zurück ist komme ich mit, falls ihr mich mitnimmt? Fahrt ihr mit Licht?
> 
> vg Lilli


Treffpunkt wie immer.
Natürlich nehmen wir dich gerne mit.
Licht solltest du schon mitbringen.
Ab 20:30 ist dunkel gemeldet


----------



## Saltyballs84 (25. August 2010)

Hi erstmal, ich komme aus Völklingen und hab mir erst kürzlich wieder ein fully gekauft und fahre jetzt meistens alleine durch die Gegend. Das ist zwar auch immer ganz nett, aber ein wenig Gesellschaft wäre ab und an ganz schön. Ich wollte mal fragen auf welchem Trainingsniveau man sich befinden muss, um bei euch mithalten zu können bzw ob es generell erwünscht ist, dass ein Anfänger mitfährt? Wie lange/weit fahrt ihr denn bei so einer Tour?
Gruß Steven


----------



## michael.sc (25. August 2010)

@Saltyballs84: Hallo! Natürlich kannst Du mitbiken! Wir infizieren gerne neue Mitfahrer!
Du solltest aber schon etwas trainiert sein (wobei wir bisher noch 
niemanden im Wald verloren haben). In der Regel fahren wir Mittwochs so 3 h
(+-, was längeres wird vorher meist angesagt) d. h. ca. 40 KM, Samstags max.
4 h (bis 60 Km). In den letzten Monaten war das Tempo eigentlich immer sehr
moderat und jeder ist mitgekommen.
Schau einfach mal vorbei (Mittwochs an ne Lampe denken)!

Gruß
michael


----------



## Saltyballs84 (25. August 2010)

da muss ich wohl erst mal noch ein bisschen solo trainieren, denn als anfänger pack ich alleine vom popoweh nicht viel mehr als 2-2,5 std. kraft hätte ich dann vielleicht noch, aber der hintern tut mir dann zu arg weh. fahrt ihr auch in den wintermonaten regelmäßig? ich gehe auch davon aus, dass helmpflicht besteht oder?
gruß steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (25. August 2010)

...wir fahren das ganze Jahr über. Helm ist natürlich ein absolutes Muss!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. August 2010)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> da muss ich wohl erst mal noch ein bisschen solo trainieren, denn als anfänger pack ich alleine vom popoweh nicht viel mehr als 2-2,5 std. kraft hätte ich dann vielleicht noch, aber der hintern tut mir dann zu arg weh. fahrt ihr auch in den wintermonaten regelmäßig? ich gehe auch davon aus, dass helmpflicht besteht oder?
> gruß steven



Du kannst Dich auch jederzeit ausklinken, wenn Du den Heimweg alleine findest


----------



## wilde.lilli (25. August 2010)

Muss leider für heute absagen, da meine Bremsscheibe nicht geliefert wurde. 

Vielleicht sehe ich euch aber unterwegs, wenn ihr kurz über den Asphalt huscht  denn ich werden dann wohl mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sein.

vg Lilli


----------



## Bebbes (26. August 2010)

@saltyballs84
Hallo meld dich mal bei mir
Bin auch noch nicht so fit. 
Vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam
für die Mittwochstour trainieren
Gruß
Bebbes


----------



## michael.sc (26. August 2010)

...unn wie schauts Herr des Lichts?


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. August 2010)

Wie immer sehr entspannt. 

Nach 70 entspannten km und etwas über 1000hm war das gestern genau die richtig Vorbereitung für den Wildsau Marathon am Samstag. 

Bestes Wetter und kein Staub  auf den Trails. So muss es sein...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. August 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...unn wie schauts Herr des Lichts?



der materielle Schaden war das Schlimmste


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. August 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> der materielle Schaden war das Schlimmste



Das ist schön zu hören, auch wenn "Jim Knopf" sehr gelitten hat.


----------



## -rennradler- (26. August 2010)

Was habt Ihr denn schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. August 2010)

Einen tollen Ausflug in den hohen Norden...
War einfach klasse.


----------



## michael.sc (27. August 2010)

Wildsaumarathom am 28.08.10.
Abfahrt mit dem Bike ab Püttlingen um 7:30 Uhr am Parkplatz "Alter Bahnhof".


----------



## Klausoleum (30. August 2010)

Es ist mal wieder Zeit das sich was dreht... 
am besten unsre Räder 

Mittwoch bei bestem Wetter ohne den obligatorischen Mittwochsregen wie immer...?


----------



## zeitweiser (30. August 2010)

Wie wärs am Mittwoch mit Frankreich?


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. August 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wie wärs am Mittwoch mit Frankreich?



Da bin ich dabei. Egal bei welchem Wetter. 
Hab dieses Jahr noch einiges an Fremdsprache nach zu holen...


----------



## zeitweiser (30. August 2010)

Wir holen Dich in Luisenthal an der Brücke ab.
Was ist mit der AKF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (30. August 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wir holen Dich in Luisenthal an der Brücke ab.
> Was ist mit der AKF?



AKF ? Alle Kinne Fahre
Ich gugge mo ob ich die reaktiviere kann...


----------



## Tobilas (30. August 2010)

Dabo, ähh, dabei !!


----------



## Klausoleum (30. August 2010)

ganz so weit werden wir wohl nicht kommen )


----------



## michael.sc (31. August 2010)

...muss leider passen. Familiengeburtstag.


----------



## Klausoleum (31. August 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...muss leider passen. Familiengeburtstag.




Den kann man doch verschieben


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2010)

oder später hingehen


----------



## chris84 (31. August 2010)

das SPÄTER ist dann aber ganz intensiv betont


----------



## Necromon (31. August 2010)

Frankreich hört sich gut an (franzöisch is immer gudd). 
Do wird sich die AKF aach mol widder aanschließe. 
Mir kumme dann mim Herr MW.

Alfred aus AK


----------



## Klausoleum (31. August 2010)

Ich werd mich mal noch ne Pulle Wasser in den Rucksack und einen Backstein auf den Lenker spaxen, nicht das mein Rad vorn noch hochgeht weil meine Waden soo dick sind ^^ 

Neue Gabel ist übrigens schon geordert


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2010)

Käna kennt sich aus, aussa da Backstän-Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (31. August 2010)

Ob der Martin unter die Dichter und Denker gegangen ist?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. September 2010)

Den Bachstän brauchen wir auf jeden Fall wenn Michael nicht mitkommt.


----------



## Klausoleum (1. September 2010)

eijeijei, kenn sich denn niemand im Ausland aus?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. September 2010)

ist doch langweilig wenn sich äna auskännt
AKF 19:30 an der Luisenthaler Brigg


----------



## c1deli (1. September 2010)

AKF scherrt mit de hufe um halwa acht uff da brigg


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. September 2010)

c1deli schrieb:


> AKF scherrt mit de hufe um halwa acht uff da brigg



0:07 Dahem... Scheen wars Danke.


----------



## zeitweiser (2. September 2010)

aach dahemm
weit wors.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. September 2010)

auch dahein ;-) nach 80km muss ich jetzt erst mal einen Joguhrt schieben ^^


----------



## michael.sc (3. September 2010)

...bin morgen Mittag nicht am Start. Werde schon Vormittags unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (3. September 2010)

Hi Leuts,

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden der mir mit einer GPS Datei für meinen Garmin Edge 700 von der CTF Müllertal in Luxembourg weiterhelfen könnte....................)) 

Gruß aus dem Primstal


----------



## Primsbiker (3. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen Mittag nicht am Start. Werde schon Vormittags unterwegs sein.


 
Dann zieh dich schon mal warm an................. und mach genug Oel auf die Kette....................damit´s läuft wie geschmiert.....................


----------



## Klausoleum (3. September 2010)

ist jemand am Samstag am start? am aldi?


----------



## -rennradler- (3. September 2010)

Ich muss passen. Ich hätte zwar mal Zeit, dafür aber kein MTB...


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. September 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich muss passen. Ich hätte zwar mal Zeit, dafür aber kein MTB...



 warum dann das?


----------



## -rennradler- (3. September 2010)

Das wird grad renoviert:
Tretlager, Kassette, Kette, Kettenblatt, Bremsbeläge,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (3. September 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich muss passen. Ich hätte zwar mal Zeit, dafür aber kein MTB...



Ich hab noch eins über, könnte Dir für Samstag aushelfen, mit oder ohne Schaltung.


----------



## Klausoleum (3. September 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eins über, könnte Dir für Samstag aushelfen, mit oder ohne Schaltung.



am Start?


----------



## -rennradler- (3. September 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eins über, könnte Dir für Samstag aushelfen, mit oder ohne Schaltung.


 
Danke für das Angebot. Aber das Problem ist gelöst: Teile sind gekommen, Rad ist fertig. 
Ich bin also morgen am Start.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. September 2010)

am Start 14:00 ????

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## -rennradler- (4. September 2010)

Schöne Runde über Bous, Berus und... wie hieß das andere Dorf nochmal? 
Und sogar zeitig daheim.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. September 2010)

und das mit 70km ;-) da war unser Schnitt vom Mittwoch nicht so wirklich prall... 

Und gudd gess hamma ach  

Müsste man vll in 1 bis 2 Wochen wieder hin. Dann isses vll noch süßer ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (6. September 2010)

wenn wir Glück haben, können wir am Mittwoch dem obligatorischen Mittwochsregen gerade so entgehen. Wer hat denn vor anzutreten? Ich werd mir das spontan überlegen, je nach Wetterlage...


----------



## Boso (6. September 2010)

Bebbes schrieb:


> @saltyballs84
> Hallo meld dich mal bei mir
> Bin auch noch nicht so fit.
> Vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam
> ...


 He wir würde uns gerne den noch nicht ganz fiten anschließen wir hätten Mittwochs und WE Zeit sind immoment zu zweit

Gruß Boso

Ps. Wie wäre es mit Sonntagmorgen 10 Uhr am Kaufland Riegelsberg.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. September 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Schöne Runde über Bous, Berus und... wie hieß das andere Dorf nochmal?
> Und sogar zeitig daheim.



Beaumarais und Bagdad und wieder zurück nach Büttlingen

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Bebbes (6. September 2010)

@boso

Na dann los. Über Sonntags Kaufland könnt man mal nachdenken. Friedhofparkplatz Riegelsberg wäre auch was. 
Du hast Post

Gruß
Bebbes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wenn wir Glück haben, können wir am Mittwoch dem obligatorischen Mittwochsregen gerade so entgehen. Wer hat denn vor anzutreten? Ich werd mir das spontan überlegen, je nach Wetterlage...


 

...habs mal vor zu starten...wir müssen ja noch die Strecke für Samstag vorbereiten. Wenn es regnet, gehen wir gegenüber in Tom-Tom`s Hütte und legen die Strecke per OSM und WB fest...so hab ich jedenfalls MW verstanden.


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...habs mal vor zu starten...wir müssen ja noch die Strecke für Samstag vorbereiten. Wenn es regnet, gehen wir gegenüber in Tom-Tom`s Hütte und legen die Strecke per OSM und WB fest...so hab ich jedenfalls MW verstanden.


ich auch  

ich bin dann am Mittwoch auch da... egal wie


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...habs mal vor zu starten...wir müssen ja noch die Strecke für Samstag vorbereiten. Wenn es regnet, gehen wir gegenüber in Tom-Tom`s Hütte und legen die Strecke per OSM und WB fest...so hab ich jedenfalls MW verstanden.



dann komm ich auch - aber nur wenns regnet 



... nee, ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht - hab zu viel Arbeit :-(


----------



## -rennradler- (7. September 2010)

Mittwochs hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr zum biken...
Samstag bin ich allerdings dabei. Ich bin mal auf die Runde gespannt, die Ihr wieder aus dem Hut zaubert.


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2010)

@rennradler: ...die Tour findet im Zuge des BIKE-AID Sommerfestes am Jungenwald 
statt.


----------



## -rennradler- (7. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @rennradler: ...die Tour findet im Zuge des BIKE-AID Sommerfestes am Jungenwald
> statt.


 
Ja, ich weiß. Tom hat's erzählt.


----------



## Bebbes (8. September 2010)

Boso schrieb:


> He wir würde uns gerne den noch nicht ganz fiten anschließen wir hätten Mittwochs und WE Zeit sind immoment zu zweit
> 
> Gruß Boso
> 
> Ps. Wie wäre es mit Sonntagmorgen 10 Uhr am Kaufland Riegelsberg.



Hallo,

die Mittwochstour der "nicht so fitten" fällt wegen Krankheit aus!
Werden nächsten Mittwoch aber starten.

Gruß
Bebbes


----------



## Tobilas (8. September 2010)

wird bei mir heute abend nix, hier is "Streß 2.0" angesagt, muß länger arbeiten heute. 

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (8. September 2010)

wie habt ihr euch denn das mit der Streckenplanung gedacht? Sollen wir die gleich auf einem PC abstecken? Wir werden wohl um dem obligatorischen Mittwochsregen nicht drum rum kommen :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (8. September 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wie habt ihr euch denn das mit der Streckenplanung gedacht? Sollen wir die gleich auf einem PC abstecken? Wir werden wohl um dem obligatorischen Mittwochsregen nicht drum rum kommen :-/



Ich bring mal den Rechner mit. 
Der Regen hört aber gleich auf, dann könne wir ruhig fahren. 
Ist nur ein kurzer Schauer. 19:15 ist alles vorbei.....


----------



## michael.sc (8. September 2010)

...dann komm ich mal mit dem Radl vorbei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. September 2010)

hmmm, hab gerade meinen Plan geändert. Werd dann heute abend mein Rad pimpen, und mal sehen wie ihm die neue Gabel steht...


----------



## michael.sc (10. September 2010)

*Samtagstreff:*
Morgen um 14:00 Uhr am *Sportplatz Jungenwald* in Püttlingen!
Start: Punkt 14:00 Uhr, Streckenlänge: 40 / 50 /60 Km


----------



## Boso (10. September 2010)

Also wir fahren auch, aber immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr ist Treffen am
Kaufland in Riegelsberg, sind noch ziemlich am Anfang das heißt 30-40km mit einer Pause generell am Netzbachweiher bei  Fischbach

Würden uns auch über Zuwachs freuen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Klausoleum (11. September 2010)

was ist das für ein Wetter  *freu*

Da kann der Tag nur gelingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (12. September 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> was ist das für ein Wetter  *freu*
> 
> Da kann der Tag nur gelingen...


 

Der Tag ist echt gelungen:

Super Wetter, super Tour, super Guides und super Essen!  Ein extra Lob an den 5-Ritzel Koch!


----------



## Klausoleum (12. September 2010)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Klausoleum (14. September 2010)

vll könnte man morgen doch Glück mit dem Wetter haben  Wenn ja, wie immer wo immer...?


----------



## michael.sc (15. September 2010)

MW möchte in den Norden. Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr am Jungenwald.
Lasst mal bitte die Handy`s eingeschaltet, womöglich wird es bei mir 5 Minuten
später.


----------



## Klausoleum (15. September 2010)

alles klar, dann genügend Flüssigkeiten einstecken, sofern nicht von oben vorhanden ^^ 


FRAGE AN ALLE:

Hat iwer ein altes Treckingrad etc aus Stahl zu verschenken oder sehr günstig abzugeben? Hab da ein Tandemprojekt, weiß aber noch nicht so recht obs funktioniert. Deswegen kann das Rad ruhig etwas heruntergekommen sein ^^ 
DANKE


----------



## michael.sc (15. September 2010)

...muss leider absagen! Viel Spaß!


----------



## michael.sc (15. September 2010)

Neuer Treffpunkt: 19:30 Uhr in Riegelsberg-Süd am neuen Kreisel.

MW + Klausoleum warten dort.


----------



## c1deli (16. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Neuer Treffpunkt: 19:30 Uhr in Riegelsberg-Süd am neuen Kreisel.
> 
> MW + Klausoleum warten dort.



...sowie die totgeglaubte AKF 

und um 23.15 und nach 50km dank MW's feinen trails rund um goettborn-quierschd-brefeld-fbach schnappte die kellertuer hinter zufriedenen gesichtern wieder zu
de deli


----------



## michael.sc (17. September 2010)

...wer ist Morgen am Start? Ich würde aber gerne schon um 13:00 Uhr los.


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. September 2010)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht :-(


Vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntagmorgen ne Runde.

@bebbes; @boso
Was ist denn mit dem neulich angekündigten Treffpunkt am Kaufland Riegelsberg?
fährt ihr am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (17. September 2010)

Ich muss morgen leider auch passen. 

Sonntag würde allerdings auch gehen...


----------



## Bebbes (17. September 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht :-(
> 
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntagmorgen ne Runde.
> ...



Hallo,

denke das Sonntags dort immer gestartet wird. 
Kaufland Parkplatz 10 Uhr. 

Ich werde aber Sonntagmittag starten. 

Gruß
Bebbes


----------



## Primsbiker (17. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wer ist Morgen am Start? Ich würde aber gerne schon um 13:00 Uhr los.


 

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Nachfahrt CTF Reimsbach vom letzten WE..............


Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen..................


----------



## Klausoleum (17. September 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit einer Nachfahrt CTF Reimsbach vom letzten WE..............
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen..................




Ich wäre auch am Start. Vll könnten wir mem Michael nach Reimsbach fahren wenns nicht zu weit wird...


----------



## michael.sc (17. September 2010)

...das werden über 115! Letztes Jahr bin ich morgens gegen 7:00 Uhr weg und war
am Nachmittag gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause...passt also zeitlich ab 13:00 Uhr 
nicht.
Wie wärs mit 13:00 Uhr am Sauwasen...dann rollen zum Primsi nach Nalbach und 
fahren dann über den Sagenweg in den Dillinger Hüttenwald bzw. Beckinger Wald?


----------



## Primsbiker (17. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das werden über 115! Letztes Jahr bin ich morgens gegen 7:00 Uhr weg und war
> am Nachmittag gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause...passt also zeitlich ab 13:00 Uhr
> nicht.
> Wie wärs mit 13:00 Uhr am Sauwasen...dann rollen zum Primsi nach Nalbach und
> fahren dann über den Sagenweg in den Dillinger Hüttenwald bzw. Beckinger Wald?


 

Wäre auch ein Option....................

Mal sehn wo es uns dann noch hintreibt................


----------



## michael.sc (17. September 2010)

...dann geb ich mal was vor. 13:00 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke Sauwasen.
Dann sind wir so 13:45 Uhr bei Dir.

@Klausoleum: Das passt doch?


----------



## Primsbiker (17. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...dann geb ich mal was vor. 13:00 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke Sauwasen.
> Dann sind wir so 13:45 Uhr bei Dir.
> 
> @Klausoleum: Das passt doch?


 

O-K-  dann bis Morgen 13:45


----------



## Klausoleum (17. September 2010)

Mir ist da leider was dazwischen gekommen... :-/ 

Wird bei mir nicht funktionieren... Hoffe jetzt auf den Sonntag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. September 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Mir ist da leider was dazwischen gekommen... :-/
> 
> Mir ach un zwar en Rot-Kreuz-Kurs in Homburg denn so wir mir Biken muss ma de als mol auffrischen von 8-16:00 also ich bin ab 16:30 für eine kleine Runde zum Jungenwald
> 16:30 BHF-Püttlingen.
> ...


----------



## Boso (18. September 2010)

Also wir treffen uns am Kaufland Riegelsberg 10 Uhr am Sonntag wie immer

Gruß Uwe


----------



## agent_smith (18. September 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Klausoleum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir ist da leider was dazwischen gekommen... :-/
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (21. September 2010)

Gerade nach Hause gekommen aus Luxemburg.................

Fazit: Müllertal immer wieder klasse--------------------

Einfach erste Sahne...............


----------



## Klausoleum (22. September 2010)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Gerade nach Hause gekommen aus Luxemburg.................
> 
> Fazit: Müllertal immer wieder klasse--------------------
> 
> Einfach erste Sahne...............




Da würd ich mich nicht entscheiden können ob mit oder ohne Motor ^^ 
Ist echt auf beide Arten echt geil... 




Was ist eigentlich mit heute abend? Wie immer Wo immer nur OHNE REGEN?


----------



## michael.sc (22. September 2010)

...bin leider nicht am Start...und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (22. September 2010)

hmmm, ist dann überhaupt jemand da? Der Wotec wird seine Kraft wohl fürs Wochenende brauchen ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (22. September 2010)

nix mehr los mit den Jungs... ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (24. September 2010)

...bin morgen nicht um 14:00 Uhr am Start. Ich werde
schon gegen 9:00 Uhr starten und Dämons-Höllenrunde
nachfahren.


----------



## Klausoleum (24. September 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen nicht um 14:00 Uhr am Start. Ich werde
> schon gegen 9:00 Uhr starten und Dämons-Höllenrunde
> nachfahren.




Bei dem Sauwetter ;-) 


ich werde auch nicht da sein... Muss Geld nach Haus bringen


----------



## michael.sc (29. September 2010)

...ich gehe heute Abend mit Tom-Tom schon etwas früher die Trails
durchballern.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. September 2010)

krank


----------



## Klausoleum (29. September 2010)

War das grad eine allgemeine Einladung, oder wird das eine Privatveranstaltung )?


----------



## michael.sc (29. September 2010)

...kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Klausoleum (29. September 2010)

hat sonst noch jemand vor heute abend am Mittwochstreffpunkt aufzulaufen?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. September 2010)

Wer ist denn am Samstag für ne kleine gemütliche Herbstrunde am Start .

ps. könnte auch etwas früher wie 14:00 UHR

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (30. September 2010)

startet jemand morgen (Freitag) ein kleines Türchen mit mir? Wann, wo, und wielange ist ziehlich egal... 

@Michael: Soll ich vll vorbei kommen und wir rupfen noch ein wenig Unkraut bei dir im Garten nach der Tour?


----------



## michael.sc (1. Oktober 2010)

@klausoleum: Heute geht leider nicht!...muss mich auch für Morgen ausruhen! 

@Tom: Wenn Dabo ins Wasser fällt melde ich mich.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2010)

@ Tom-Tom: Heute Mittag soll es wettertechnisch besser werden. Wir bleiben im 
Kontakt. Könnte auch schon um 13:00 Uhr!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Oktober 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @ Tom-Tom: Heute Mittag soll es wettertechnisch besser werden. Wir bleiben im
> Kontakt. Könnte auch schon um 13:00 Uhr!



Hallo Michel

muss leider für Heute ABSAGEN...

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (2. Oktober 2010)

@Tom-Tom: Ich bleibe heute auch in der trockenen Stube. Werde dafür morgen
früh um 10:00 Uhr mal zum Treff RGB Süd fahren.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Oktober 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Tom-Tom: Ich bleibe heute auch in der trockenen Stube. Werde dafür morgen
> früh um 10:00 Uhr mal zum Treff RGB Süd fahren.




wieso nicht Richtung Dabo? Da ist wieder eine schöne Runder vorgesehen . 

Wollte eigentlich wieder runterfahren, kann dich gerne mitnehmen...


----------



## michael.sc (3. Oktober 2010)

@Klausoleum: DABO passt heute zeitlich leider nicht!


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon etwas für den Mittwoch geplant? Wer kommt und wer kommt nicht?


----------



## michael.sc (4. Oktober 2010)

...ich habs mal vor! Wenn abends keiner am Start ist können wir ja wieder
ne Dämmerrunde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (5. Oktober 2010)

gern, ich werd Zeit haben ;-) Garten?


----------



## michael.sc (6. Oktober 2010)

@klausoleum: Wie letzten Mi!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Oktober 2010)

@michael: alles klar werde da sein...


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Oktober 2010)

Also, endweder ist/sind

- alle im Urlaub, 
- das Wetter zu gut,
- wir denen zu langsam... 


Wie auch immer, WOOOO SEIT IHR??


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Oktober 2010)

schaffen


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Oktober 2010)

urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (6. Oktober 2010)

na immerhin lesen sie noch mit ;-)

noch ist nichts verlohren!!


----------



## Tobilas (6. Oktober 2010)

hann aach geschafft.
Morche geht was.....hoffentlich


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin fremdgang, war in der Palz, Rodalben 

Und schon widda dahem...


----------



## tomse (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich dieses Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat bin und das Radl im Gepäck hab, wollte ich fragen, ob ich mich am Samstag einer Tour anschließen könnte.


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Oktober 2010)

klar wieso nicht... 

Die Urzeit steht aber noch nicht so ganz fest. Bin mir nicht sicher ob um 14 Uhr gestartet wird... Am besten einfach mal hier mitlesen, was sich ergibt...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann um 12:00-13:00 will evtl. Richtung Urwald-Uni-Schwarzenbergturm ca 60-70 Km 1200 hm nitt zu schnell... zurück gegen 17-18:00 Jungenwalddo kanschde gerne mit kumme tomse


----------



## Saarscha (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
is der Treffpunkt am Samstag am Aldi oder am Jungenwald?
Grüße


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Oktober 2010)

Saarscha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> is der Treffpunkt am Samstag am Aldi oder am Jungenwald?
> Grüße



Treffpunkt ist Grundsätzlichkeit Aldi-Köllerbach weil mir in Püttlingen kein Aldi honn

Aber wenn sich keine/keiner Anmeldet treffen mir uns nach Verabredung auch mal wo anders...

Ich schlage für Samstag vor Treffpunkt Aldi Köllerbach 12:30 wer kann un wer kommt mit ???
wenn du kascht Saarscha/tomse/Klauso sinn ma schunn 4

Auf dem Jungenwald trinken mir donn immer 1 bis 5 Weizenwenn ma serick sinn...


LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Oktober 2010)

Info an alle

DE Rennradler-ANDI wird heute 29 Jahre Jung
alles Gute von deinen Bike Freunden Andi...

do honn ma ach schunn äna der am Samstag die 29 Weizen bezahlt


----------



## Saarscha (7. Oktober 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist Grundsätzlichkeit Aldi-Köllerbach weil mir in Püttlingen kein Aldi honn
> 
> Aber wenn sich keine/keiner Anmeldet treffen mir uns nach Verabredung auch mal wo anders...
> 
> ...




hört sich gudd an. dann sinn ma so gg 6 serick denk ich. 12:30 Uhr würd bei mir passen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (7. Oktober 2010)

ei das hört sich doch mal schwer gut an  

do simma dabei  das wird brima ^^


----------



## tomse (7. Oktober 2010)

GeNabend,
bin leider raus. Mein Zeitfenster ist leider zu eng für so eine große Tour.
Bin ja Sonntag wieder auf dem Heimweg und die Familie hat auch noch  Pläne für mich.

Awwa vielleischd klabbds jo beim nägschde mol.
Lassd eisch es Bier schmegge.

Gruß Tom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Oktober 2010)

tomse schrieb:


> GeNabend,
> bin leider raus. Mein Zeitfenster ist leider zu eng für so eine große Tour.
> Bin ja Sonntag wieder auf dem Heimweg und die Familie hat auch noch  Pläne für mich.
> 
> ...



wenn dein Zeitfenster für Morgen frei ist Tom,fahre Freitags´ immer so von 15:00-17:00 bis 19:00-20.00 ne kleine Runde...Melde dich Tom oder Klauso

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Oktober 2010)

der Klauso hat morgen leider keine Zeit :-( 

Der muss seine Karre fertig machen... muss nächste Woche laufen....


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2010)

Heute Mittag: Laufen , Heute Nachmittag: Arbeitsdienst 
Morgen früh: Biken , Morgen Nachmittag: Arbeitsdienst 
Übermorgen: Familientag 

@rennradler: Nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## tomse (8. Oktober 2010)

@Tom-Tom klappt leider auch nicht. 
So sieht mein Zeitplan aus.
Freitag: zuerst arbeiten bis 15:30 und dann auf Richtung Saarland.
Ich komme ja aus Essen und das sind dann nochmal 3h Autofahrt.

Aber beim nächsten längeren Aufenthalt werd ich mich nochmal melden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2010)

@Tomse: Ich werde morgen früh ab 9:00 Uhr ne kleine Runde (ca. 3 h) drehen. Wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## rocky65 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tom,

ich komme am Samstag auch um 12 Uhr 30 ans Aldi!!!
Allein schon schon wegen dem Urwald 

bis dann
Christian


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Oktober 2010)

da bin ich mal gespannt, was unser TomTom da aus dem Ärmel schüttelt... 

Freu mich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (9. Oktober 2010)

war ja mal wieder ne richtig geile Tour heute...  

danke


----------



## rocky65 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kann dir nur zustimmen 
War ein stimmiges Trio 


bis zum nächsten mal
Christian


----------



## HardRock07 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute auch wieder im Saarland gelandet.
Die Hand hält soweit, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder fahren lernen  .

Man sieht sich demnächst!"

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Oktober 2010)

oah Manu altes Haus... schon sooooo lange nix mehr von dir gehört... 

Hoffe man sieht sich bald wieder


----------



## HardRock07 (10. Oktober 2010)

Wollte heut nachmittag noch ne kleine Runde drehen, wenn also jemandem lustig ist mitzufahren, einfach melden.


----------



## -rennradler- (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche! 
Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit viel um die Ohren und deshalb nur selten hier im Forum vorbei geschaut, und leider auch viel zu wenig auf dem Rad gesessen. Ich versuche demnächst mal wieder dabei zusein...

Gruß

-rennradler-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Oktober 2010)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche!
> Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit viel um die Ohren und deshalb nur selten hier im Forum vorbei geschaut, und leider auch viel zu wenig auf dem Rad gesessen. Ich versuche demnächst mal wieder dabei zusein...
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Andi
die do hätt ich ach mo gär um die Ohren


----------



## leeqwar (13. Oktober 2010)

werde nachher gegen 19 uhr (evtl auch 5 minuten später) mal am sportplatz vorebeidümpeln. wer also lust auf etwa 2-3 stunden kalte klare waldluft hat...


----------



## McFly77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin für ein paar Tage zu Besuch im köllertal. Da ich hier nur wenig bis sehr wenig trails kenne, würde ich es klasse finden, falls jemand eine runde drehen möchte dies hier kund zu tun. Licht für spätere Ausfahrten wäre vorhanden.


----------



## Klausoleum (17. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen im Saarland... 

Bist du am Mittwoch noch hier? Und wie ist der Stand deiner Kondition?


----------



## McFly77 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch würde passen.
Zur Kondition, kein Profi, kein Anfänger, würde es als Schönwetterkondition bezeichnen.
Wo trefft ihr euch am Mittwoch, Ausfahrt bei jedem Wetter?


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenns regnet wird wohl die Beteiligung gegen Null gehen... 

Wie reist du den an? Mit dem Rad oder Auto? Wenn du mit dem Rad aus meiner Richtung kommst, nehm ich dich gern unterwegs mit...


@all: Wer ist den von euch am Start? Ist soo still geworden...


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich sags mal so....
der Wille ist da... leider klapps bei mir zeitlich nicht immer und an das aktuelle Wetter hab ich mich auch noch nicht gewöhnt und dann fallen mir auch noch ständig irgendwelche Ausreden ein...


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Oktober 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so....
> der Wille ist da... leider klapps bei mir zeitlich nicht immer und an das aktuelle Wetter hab ich mich auch noch nicht gewöhnt und dann fallen mir auch noch ständig irgendwelche Ausreden ein...




das fleisch ist willig doch der geist ist schwach 


viel Erfolg beim überwinden vom inneren Schweinehund...
Dann mal bis demnächst


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Oktober 2010)

Diesen Mittwoch geht bei mir wieder nix.


----------



## Tobilas (18. Oktober 2010)

@zeitweiser: Meister, wenn bei dir schon nix geht.....
also wettertechnisch stehn die zeichen nicht gut,..aber mal abwarten.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly77 (18. Oktober 2010)

Falls eine Ausfahrt stattfindet dann teile man mir doch bitte den Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit mit.

@Klausoleum: Reise im Normalfall mit dem Rad an, wenn der Startpunkt nicht weiter als 10km zu meinem Standpunkt entfernt ist. Zur Zeit Püttlingen Köllerbach.


----------



## Tobilas (19. Oktober 2010)

muß gehn Gebutzdaach, leider müsst ihr ohne mich im Schlamm baden.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was geht denn jetzt heute Abend?
kommt jemand zum Jungenwald?


----------



## michael.sc (20. Oktober 2010)

...heute geht bei mir nicht. Werde wohl morgen Nachmittag ne Runde fahren.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt heute Abend?
> kommt jemand zum Jungenwald?


Ich fahre so gegen 17:20 eine kleine Runde bis ca 19:30 wenn einer mit will bitte melden...
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz-Gasthaus Müller (Püttlingen Bahnhof)
LG
TomTom


----------



## agent_smith (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe komme ich nachher auch runter zum bahnhof


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

OK- ich warte bis 17:30...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

ich passe heute :-/

Aber vll nimmt mich morgen der Michael ja mit??


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

ABSAGE für HEUTE !!!

schade Timo 

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ABSAGE für HEUTE !!!
> 
> schade Timo
> 
> ...




vll morgen?


----------



## michael.sc (20. Oktober 2010)

@Klausoleum, agent + 5RT: Wie schauts morgen Nachmittag aus? Ich bin
unterwegs.


----------



## agent_smith (20. Oktober 2010)

war eben kurz im regen utnerwegs, hat aber keinen spaß gemacht.
morgen leider vorlesungen bis 18:30 :/

wie schauts mit samstag/sonntag?

LG Timo


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen am Start, Vorlesung nur bis um 13 Uhr  

Sag mir wann und wo


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Oktober 2010)

Wollte schon, bin ein Totalausfall, habe Mörderschnupfen.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2010)

wie schon geschr. Gute Besserung, hoffentlich auf bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. Oktober 2010)

@MW: Guts Besserung!
@Klauso: 16 Uhr am ALDI? Müsste nur nochmal kurz am Garten vorbei.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Oktober 2010)

soll ich was mitbringen?

16Uhr geht klar, wie lange etwa? inkl Licht?


----------



## michael.sc (21. Oktober 2010)

*Klaro* nehme ich Licht mit! Ich Denke so bis 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Oktober 2010)

Heute-Nachmittag ab 15:30-16:00 bis 18:00 kleine Runde wer hat Lust...


LG
TomTom


----------



## agent_smith (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich!
15:30 am Bahnhof?
LG


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Oktober 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Ich!
> 15:30 am Bahnhof?
> LG


 
OK-Timo bis denn

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (23. Oktober 2010)

...bin heute Mittag in Oppen unterwegs.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Oktober 2010)

Nächsten Samstag bei evtl gutem Wetter Tour zum Littermont?
Direkten Weg hin, und dann dafür dort schöne Trails fahren? 

Hoffe dass ich nächsten Sa zuhaus bin, könnt genausogut weg sein... Kommt Zeit kommt RAD ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dann irgendwo dazu stoßen.
Bin bis ca 14 Uhr wieder auf der Anlage Duhamel ( Ensdorf ), ich wäre aber dabei.

In diesem Sinne..

Helau.


----------



## michael.sc (25. Oktober 2010)

...zur Zeit kein Mittwochsregen in Sicht! Wer kommt an den Treff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (25. Oktober 2010)

bin am Start...


----------



## michael.sc (25. Oktober 2010)

...mal schauen ob unser "Lampenbaumeister" mal wieder Zeit hat.


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. Oktober 2010)

noch nicht fit.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mal schauen ob unser "Lampenbaumeister" mal wieder Zeit hat.


habe vor am Mittwoch zu fahren.
Im Moment sieht es gut aus


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Oktober 2010)

cooool da freu ich mir ^^


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. Oktober 2010)

Je nach Feierabendzeitpunkt komm ich auch...
wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag mal den Osten an.


----------



## michael.sc (26. Oktober 2010)

Prima...da kann ich hinten mal wieder gemütlich abhängen.

Mal Schauen ob sich der gesunde Teil der AK-Fraktion auch 
wieder blicken lässt.


----------



## c1deli (26. Oktober 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Prima...da kann ich hinten mal wieder gemütlich abhängen.
> 
> Mal Schauen ob sich der gesunde Teil der AK-Fraktion auch
> wieder blicken lässt.



..von wehche!
zum hinne gemuetlich abhaenge iss normalerweis allaehn die AKF zustaennisch
...jedenfalls soweit deren gesunder anteil nicht so masslos iwwaschaetzt wird
im klartext: solidaritaet mit MW !!  de deli iss aach malade und nicht recht einsatzfaehig.

alleh zum naegschde mol danne!
gruss, AKF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaffe es morgen leider auch nicht.
Fahre heute aber 15:00 oder 15:30 Uhr am Bahnhof ab um 2h gemütlich Trails zu surfen und das schöne Wetter zu genießen.
Richtung egal, wenn jmd mit will einfach melden.

LG


----------



## Tobilas (27. Oktober 2010)

eijo, ne, bis gleich.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Oktober 2010)

ach jaaaa.... 

das waren dank den Nachteulen Martin UND Michael wieder 50 wunderschöne Kilometer über heimische Trails... 


DANKE


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Oktober 2010)

ich weis jetzt wieder was mir die letzten Wochen gefehlt hat


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Oktober 2010)

Heulllll
nächste Woche bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei. 
Ich könnt heulen.


----------



## Tobilas (28. Oktober 2010)

die Trails waren heut abend irgendwie erste Sahne: nicht zu trocken, nicht zu batschisch. Supergeil zu fahren. Das macht Appetit auf den Winterpokal !!
...und ne fast Kreis-runde Tour haben wir auch hinbekommen:





Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Oktober 2010)

Genial wars!


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2010)

Ob das Sommerloch jetzt überstanden ist ?


----------



## agent_smith (28. Oktober 2010)

Starte heute vorraussichtlich um 19 uhr am bahmhof!


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ho.

Wollte mal fragen wies mit Samstag ausschaut ?! Bin um 14 Uhr abfahrbereit in Ensdorf. Können wir uns irgnedwo (  ) treffen, würde mich dann gerne für ne kleine Runde einklinken.

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Oktober 2010)

bis jetzt siehts nicht soo gut aus, mem Wetter :-/


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt fahre ich ne kleine Runde...
könnte dich dann in Ensdorf abholen um 14 Uhr!


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Oktober 2010)

Was ist am Wetter so schlimm ?  Kein Regen -> Primaaaa (wo iss hier on/ off)
Komm schon, gebbt auch irgendwo nen Weizen  .

Bis morgen !


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Oktober 2010)

wenns nicht regnet bin komm ichauch zum nordschacht, dann können wir vll richtung hoxberg littermont... 

aber nur wenns trocken bleibt, morgen weiß ich da mehr...


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Oktober 2010)

Öhhm, Ich starte morgen aber aus Ensdorf  . Aber Hoxberg Littermont klingt ja sehr verlockend. Von Ensdorf aus ist man ja recht flott dort.
Eventuell könnten wir dich dann auch aufgabeln ?!


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Oktober 2010)

ich werd heute leider nicht starten können :-/ 

muss hier helfen bäume fällen 


Ausweichtermin:

MONTAG LITERMONT TOUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (30. Oktober 2010)

Litermont am Montag hört sich gut an !
Sehr gut !


----------



## HardRock07 (30. Oktober 2010)

Au ja. Ich hätt dann gerne einen Lift   .
Bin dabei!


----------



## agent_smith (30. Oktober 2010)

Wann sarten Wir am Montag ?
14 Uhr?




Und morgen, Sonntag, 14:00 Uhr Kulturbahnhof Püttlingen!

trailige Runde um Püttlingen, Völklingen, Altenkessel, Riegelsberg, Heusweiler und wieder retour.

Wir sind vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zurück!

LG Timo


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Oktober 2010)

Morgen ist Geburtstag angesagt... 

Würd am Montag gern gegen 13 Uhr starten. 

Treffpunkt wäre dann 13 Uhr Heusweiler am Sender (Albertstraße) oder um 13.40 BergWerk Endorf* ^^ Nordschacht. 

Tour geht dann von HSW über den Hoxberg Litermont und dann dort ein paar Trails und wieder zurück... 

Hoffe es kommen ein paar Leuts zusammen. Das Tempo wird tourig gemütlich sein.


* 
http://www.google.de/maps?f=d&sourc...70889,6.869717&spn=0.019869,0.054932&t=h&z=15


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Oktober 2010)

@manu: Kannst gerne mem Auto anreisen, uns hier auf den Hof stellen. Dann sparst du dir die ersten Km und hast mehr Energie für die wirklich schönen Strecken ^^


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Idee ist wohl sehr vernünftig  .
WQerde aber morgen auf jeden fall bei Dir einschlagen, egal wie.

C.U on Trail
Manu


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2010)

Mi 19:00
Winterpokaltour
Illegaler Grenzübertritt nach Frankreich?


----------



## Klausoleum (1. November 2010)

War heute aufem Litermont mit Manu mal wieder sowas von genial  

Bei bestem Herbstwetter und geilen Trails... 



@zeitweiser:

Ich glaub Mittwoch ist leider obligatorischer Mittwochsregen angesagt :-( Sollte es dennoch trocken bleiben bin ich natürlich sehr gerne dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (3. November 2010)

bin um 7 oben
Wetter ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (4. November 2010)

heute abend jmd unterwegs?
lg timo


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. November 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> heute abend jmd unterwegs?
> lg timo



fahre gleich los, etwas flaches, so 2-3 Stunden. Bin gegen 18:10 in VK an der Aral Tankstelle


----------



## agent_smith (5. November 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand zum ALDI Treff?
13 oder 14 Uhr?

LG Timo


----------



## michael.sc (6. November 2010)

...laut Regenradar soll es heute Mittag richtig runtermachen. Ich glaube
nicht das ich fahren geh...sag aber trotzdem hier noch Bescheid.


----------



## agent_smith (6. November 2010)

Okay, ich fahre trotzdem mal um 2 in köllerbach vorbei


----------



## Klausoleum (8. November 2010)

Sieht wohl für Mittwoch gar nicht gut aus!? 

Nicht dass uns dann die Laternen ausgehen...  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2010)

zeitweiser Regen


----------



## HardRock07 (8. November 2010)

"Zeitweiser" ('s) Regen, hihi, der war mal gut 

Ich hab gedacht, du baust lampen, scheinbar biste doch Regenmacher


----------



## agent_smith (9. November 2010)

Kommt morgen jmd um 19 Uhr an den Treff?


----------



## michael.sc (10. November 2010)

...wenn es regnet komm ich nicht vorbei. Als diesjähriger 
WP-Verweigerer bin ich noch nicht für ne Matschschlacht 
zu motivieren!


----------



## Tobilas (10. November 2010)

Puhh, das sieht die ganze Woche nicht gut aus....
Mal sehn, aber eher schließ ich mich den Verweigeren an, oder verlagere einfach auf Asphalt (igitt!)





Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (10. November 2010)

Ich werd heute abend wohl nicht aufkreuzen... Zu bäbä draußen, und die arbeit macht sich leider auch nicht von alleine :-(



appropo:

Gibts auch ArbeitsWinterpokelPunkte???


----------



## Tobilas (10. November 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> appropo:
> 
> Gibts auch ArbeitsWinterpokelPunkte???



Klar, 4 Punkte pro Stunde....wenn du dabei Rad fährts


----------



## CubePhil (10. November 2010)

Also ich wäre heute mal dabei !
Allerdings wenn keiner kommt komm ich auch net ^^ 
Gruß Phil


----------



## agent_smith (10. November 2010)

Ich passe auch...
Lg


----------



## zeitweiser (10. November 2010)

muss
schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. November 2010)

Hat bei dem Genitalem Wetter einer Lust zum Biken fahre so um 9:30-10:00 am Püttlinger Bahnhof los bin noch etwas Krank also ganz-ganz locker...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (14. November 2010)

leider zu spät gelesen... 

war heute auch unterwegs.. schwer genial geiles Wetter


----------



## Klausoleum (15. November 2010)

@ alle Mittwochsdunkelbiker:

Sollen wir unsren Mittwochtermin auf Dienstag verlegen?
Bzw hat iwe lust am Dienstag statt Mittwoch abend zu radeln? 

Am Mittwoch ist der obligatorische Mittwochsabendregen nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## zeitweiser (15. November 2010)

bin am Mittwoch am Start


----------



## Tobilas (15. November 2010)

@Klausoleum: morgen abend Tour nicht ausgeschlossen. Mal sehn, melde mich nochmal, weil ich nicht weiß, wann ich aussem Büro rauskomm....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## agent_smith (15. November 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> bin am Mittwoch am Start



dito


und morgen wollte ich so gegen 12 relativ flach auf Asphalt rollen...


----------



## Klausoleum (16. November 2010)

na dann schließe ich mich der Mehrheit an und komme auch am Mittwoch ;-)


----------



## Tobilas (16. November 2010)

eijo, dann sehn mir uns morje. Bei mir wird's eh wieder länger heut abend.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (16. November 2010)

...ich schau mal. Meine Motivation geht zur Zeit gegen 0,00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (16. November 2010)

Ich schau dann morgen auch mal vorbei !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (17. November 2010)

ehhhhh Michael, wassen bei dir los ;-)????   schwing die Hufe...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. November 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich schau mal. Meine Motivation geht zur Zeit gegen 0,00.



Känn "Mutti-wation" selwer Schuld WP-Verweigerer.
Michel ich Kauf da die zwo Räder ab... awwer nur wenn se Sauwer sinn...bin Heut ab 17:15 unterwegs`...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Tobilas (18. November 2010)

War gestern zu spät dran, bin dann um die Haustür ne kleine Tour gefahren.
Vielleicht am WE mal wieder.........
Gruß
Roland


----------



## leeqwar (18. November 2010)

ich hätte dann von gestern abend 14 punkte radfahren, 1 punkt laufen und 2 punkte alternative sportarten meistbietend abzugeben.
angebote bitte per pm.


----------



## agent_smith (18. November 2010)

Wer kommt am Samstag um 13 Uhr an den Treff?
LG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. November 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Wer kommt am Samstag um 13 Uhr an den Treff?
> LG Timo



evt.zu 90% Timo

LG
TomTom


----------



## CubePhil (18. November 2010)

Muss leider arbeiten !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (18. November 2010)

ich denke ich werd da sein... zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich wenns Wetter passt... 

Gestern abend wusst ich iwann gar nicht mehr wo wir waren ^^ Unser bester Guido hat uns mal wieder über beste Trails gelotst... 

Ich glaub ich bau mir mal en Laubsauger ans Rad... Sooooviel Laub ist ja fast nichtmehr schön... 

Wo sind eigentlich all die Rentner??? Bitte mal mit Rechen in den Wald... Wege findet ihr im OSM ^^


----------



## CubePhil (18. November 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bau mir mal en Laubsauger ans Rad... Sooooviel Laub ist ja fast nichtmehr schön...



He Klausoleum

das ruft ganz klar nach einer Erfindung "Marktlücke" 





Einfach zwischen Vorderrad und Kurbel ein Laubsauger rein Spannungswandler dazwischen Akkus hab ihr ja genug ^^ !
Dann hauen die Wildschweine auch schneller ab 
Und noch was ,
ich hab mir sagen lassen eine Säge ist bei der Jahreszeit auch immer praktisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## agent_smith (18. November 2010)

Edit: 
fahre Samstag doch nicht zum Treff und starte so gegen 9:30 in Püttlingen, wollte 10:30 in SB am alten Kran vorbeifahren und dann richtung IGB - über die PUR und später wieder den gleichen Weg retour...


----------



## Klausoleum (18. November 2010)

wieviele km?


----------



## agent_smith (19. November 2010)

100 + x


----------



## michael.sc (19. November 2010)

...ich habs mal vor um 13:00 Uhr an den Treff zu kommen.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. November 2010)

agent_smith schrieb:


> 100 + x



das sind dann wieder punkte ^^ 

Aber für mich wohl etwas zu weit... wünsch euch viel spaß... 

Werd mich dann wohl um 1 zum Michael gesellen...


----------



## michael.sc (20. November 2010)

...muss heute absagen. Ich bin heute Mittag in NK zur
Knochenmarksregistrierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (20. November 2010)

Kommt jetzt nachher jemand? MFG


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2010)

ich habs mal vor...


----------



## stefansls (20. November 2010)

Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2010)

ich dachte 13 Uhr ist ausgemacht!?


----------



## stefansls (20. November 2010)

Oh, das wird knapp bei mir. Hatte 14 Uhr im Kopf.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. November 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ich dachte 13 Uhr ist ausgemacht!?



Bin auch um 13:00 da ....

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2010)

hmmm, kein Plan.
ich bin auf 13 Uhr eingestellt.
Ich muss jetzt leider los. Schau gegen 12 Uhr nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. November 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin auch um 13:00 da ....
> 
> LG
> TomTom



ok, dann 13 uhr.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2010)

bin ebenfalls um 13 uhr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2010)

bin ich jetzt fertig ^^ aber geil wars...


----------



## rocky65 (21. November 2010)

Hi,

das wir noch einen Teil des Sagenweg abgefahren sind,war genau die richtige Entscheidung
Leider musste ich dadurch eine kleine Tempoeinheit einlegen,um keine Ausgangssperre zubekommen


Gruß
Christian


----------



## agent_smith (21. November 2010)

mittwoch 19oo , anyone?


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2010)

wenns Wetter passt bin ich da  

Joa der Sagenweg war in echt gutem Zustand...


----------



## zeitweiser (21. November 2010)

Mittwoch


----------



## agent_smith (21. November 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wenns Wetter passt bin ich da
> 
> Joa der Sagenweg war in echt gutem Zustand...



wasn das für ne einstellung klaus ?

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2010)

joa und ich hab nur schlechte Kleidung ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2010)

es gibt keinen REGGGGGGEEEENNNN 

und das Mittwochs... 

Wer nachher nicht am Start ist...
















... ist selber schuld ;-)


----------



## stefansls (24. November 2010)

Bin da! 7 uhr Jungenwald odda?


----------



## zeitweiser (24. November 2010)

ei joooh


----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2010)

Ick freu mir ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (24. November 2010)

schön wars... und fast schon ein wenig gefrohren ^^ 

@Michael: DU hast deine Bikes doch hoffentlich nicht verkauft oder? Wir wollen auf deine gesellschaft nicht verzichten....


----------



## agent_smith (26. November 2010)

morgen 13 uhr am aldi ?


----------



## Klausoleum (26. November 2010)

bin schon im SCHNEE  

Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder zum Night-ICERIDE am Start...


----------



## CubePhil (26. November 2010)

Morgen 13.00 Aldi ich hoff er ist leicht zu finden ^^ 
Gruß phil


----------



## michael.sc (27. November 2010)

...bin um 13:00 Uhr da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (27. November 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## Klausoleum (28. November 2010)

Wer startet am Mittwoch alles um 9 Uhr zur Schneesuchpatrouille? 

Am besten zum höchsten Punkt iwo im Saarland... 

Bin ausem Schwarzwald mehr gewohnt )


----------



## zeitweiser (28. November 2010)

um 9 kann ich noch net.
Aber um 19 Uhr bin ich dabei.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch was Weisses dazu


----------



## CubePhil (28. November 2010)

Muss am Mittwoch leider wieder arbeiten, aber kenn einer von euch eine gute Kostenlose App für GpsTracken für Android? Weil am Samstag hab ich mal mit getrack ist aber nicht wirklich was geworden ! http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...90762,6.864223&spn=0.033532,0.077591&t=h&z=14 
Gruß Phil


----------



## agent_smith (29. November 2010)

Bei mir klappts diesen mittwoch wahrscheinlich eher nicht, falls doch bin ich 19 Uhr oben.

@Cubephil, weiß nicht obs das auch fürs android gibt, ich hab iMapMyRide aufm iPhone, is ganz gut, aber frisst extrem Akku!


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2010)

Wer fährt nachher mit mir im geilsten Schnee nach Dirmingen? 
(muss was abholen...)

Einfach bescheid sagen. 

Hab so an 17 - 18 Uhr gedacht. Dauer ca 2 - 3 Stunden


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. November 2010)

ich kann leider nicht.... 
weil: :-(

Hat zufällig jemand ne Idee woher man* einen Käfig für ein X0 Schaltwerk einzeln kaufen* kann?


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2010)

Vom X9ner passt nicht oder?


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2010)

Boa Jungs... ich komm grad ausem Wald ^^ bzw ausem Schnee... 

ganz schön übel dieses weiße Zeug... 

Hab für 30km über 3 Stunden gebraucht ^^ 


Aber geil wars trotzdem )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (30. November 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Boa Jungs... ich komm grad ausem Wald ^^ bzw ausem Schnee...
> ganz schön übel dieses weiße Zeug...
> Hab für 30km über 3 Stunden gebraucht ^^
> Aber geil wars trotzdem )



Ei Klaus, seit wann bischd Du sooo langsam?


----------



## leeqwar (30. November 2010)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Muss am Mittwoch leider wieder arbeiten, aber kenn einer von euch eine gute Kostenlose App für GpsTracken für Android? Weil am Samstag hab ich mal mit getrack ist aber nicht wirklich was geworden ! http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...90762,6.864223&spn=0.033532,0.077591&t=h&z=14
> Gruß Phil



ich zeichne meisten mit myTracks auf. zum orientieren mit openstreetmap hab ich OsmAnd drauf. 

demnächst will ich mal noch eins von den tools testen, bei dem man auf zeit gegen andere fahren kann. 

ich hätte aber auch noch ne frage. weiss jemand wo ich einen singlespeed kettenspanner bei einem lokalen händler spontan herbekommen könnte?

muss für morgen abend improvisieren...


----------



## Klausoleum (30. November 2010)

Sooo ich Schneemänner... 

Wer ist am Mittwoch bei geilstem MITTWOCHNIEDERSCHLAG ) am start?

Da freut man sich doch dass es auch mal am Mittwoch was nasses von oben kommt, ausnahmsweise mal in einem andren Aggregatzustand ^^

Ich werd auf jeden Fall um 19 Uhr am Start sein


----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2010)

ich bring den Roland aus SW mit.
Wenn wir dann noch können fahren wir eine Runde mit;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Dezember 2010)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich zeichne meisten mit myTracks auf. zum orientieren mit openstreetmap hab ich OsmAnd drauf.
> 
> demnächst will ich mal noch eins von den tools testen, bei dem man auf zeit gegen andere fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Frag mal Timo, der ist überdurchschnittlich gut sortiert.


----------



## leeqwar (1. Dezember 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Frag mal Timo, der ist überdurchschnittlich gut sortiert.



 
stimmt. leider ist ja vieles inzwischen unverschämterweise 3 zoll zu gross. aber beim spanner wäre es noch egal... 

ich werd heute abend auf jeden fall mal losfahren und hoffe, dass ich die anfahrt in 40-50 minuten packe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (1. Dezember 2010)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich werd heute abend auf jeden fall mal losfahren und hoffe, dass ich die anfahrt in 40-50 minuten packe.



Denk dran dass man bei Schnee immer etwas langsamer ist ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Dezember 2010)

An alle zuhausgebliebenen.... 

War schwer geil heute abend... Nicht wirklich rutschig... Und für einen Mittwoch schwer trocken...

Hab mir dann alleine mem Leegwar die Trails um die Ohren gekloppt ^^ 

Nächsten Mittwoch will ich mehr Gesichter sehen


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Dezember 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> An alle zuhausgebliebenen....
> 
> War schwer geil heute abend... Nicht wirklich rutschig... Und für einen Mittwoch schwer trocken...
> Hab mir dann alleine mem Leegwar die Trails um die Ohren gekloppt ^^
> Nächsten Mittwoch will ich mehr Gesichter sehen



So, ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder am Start. Kann Euch ja nicht immer alleine lassen.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Dezember 2010)

die trails haben gestern wirklich extrem gerockt! vorallem waren die meisten schön ausgetreten bzw teilweise sogar ausgefahren.

nur das asphalt-stück am schluss hätten wir auslassen sollen.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Dezember 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> So, ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder am Start. Kann Euch ja nicht immer alleine lassen.




cooool 

Hab mich den glatten Verhältnissen angepasst... 


Bilder gibts morgen 


Bilder gibts doch schon ^^ 

Hab mal die Krallen ausgefahren:


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Werde am Samstag 4.12. bei der Première der 1. Nikolaustour in Riegelsberg teilnehmen!

Es wird in mehreren Gruppen eine geführte Tour von ca.35km werden!
Abschließend gibt Gebäck und Glühwein!!

Start ist um 14 Uhr am " Lampennest " , hinter den Tennishallen direkt am Trail 

Warm-rollen ab 13:00 Köllerbach ALDI  über die Ritterstraße nach Riegelsberg

weitere Info und Anmeldung unter...

http://www.alpencross.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=2755&sid=


LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## michael.sc (3. Dezember 2010)

...bin wohl mit am Start! 13:00 Uhr am ALDI!


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Dezember 2010)

In bin für Rgb. angemeldet. Leider ist mir aber was dazwischen gekommen. :-(
Vielleicht ergibt es sich trotzdem, dass ich kurzfristig mitfahren kann...


----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi!
Wie lässt es sich denn mit den Reifen fahren? Die gabs bei Autos vor 30 Jahren, wurden aber verboten. Wusste garnicht, dass es sowas fürs Bike gibt. Oder ist das etwas selbstgebasteltes?

vg Lilli




Klausoleum schrieb:


> cooool
> 
> Hab mich den glatten Verhältnissen angepasst...
> 
> ...


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Dezember 2010)

ich bin auch am start, ob ich nach köllerbach fahre oder zum lampennest direkt weis ich noch nicht genau... 

aber denke mal eher aldi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. Dezember 2010)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wie lässt es sich denn mit den Reifen fahren? Die gabs bei Autos vor 30 Jahren, wurden aber verboten. Wusste garnicht, dass es sowas fürs Bike gibt. Oder ist das etwas selbstgebasteltes?
> 
> vg Lilli




Das ist bastelei ^^ 


Gibts aber auch zu kaufen:
http://images.bikester.ch/products/bikeparts/261080a4dd00721fb2b58acf17805fe5[1024x768].JPG


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Dezember 2010)

Schuss mit der Pracht.
Mein Taucheranzug ist leck.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/097050.html
Ich bleib heut dahemm


----------



## michael.sc (8. Dezember 2010)

...ebenso!


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Dezember 2010)

da geh ich mit ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist am Mittwoch am Start?

Bei knibbel hadd gefrohrenem Boden?


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal vor zu kommen.


----------



## agent_smith (13. Dezember 2010)

ich sag mal JA


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Dezember 2010)

Sag auch mal wieder JA. 

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Berustrail...
Kenne den Weg dorthin schon gar nicht mehr. 

Hat einer von Euch für mich die Erleuchtung ????


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Sag auch mal wieder JA.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit Berustrail...
> Kenne den Weg dorthin schon gar nicht mehr.
> ...




Das wäre auch mal wieder schön... letztes Jahr waren wir da auch als es soo kalt war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (13. Dezember 2010)

Für die Erleuchtung is Martin zuständig , ansonsten: Berustrails wären mal wieder was......
...und Sonntag Sagenweg ??
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Für die Erleuchtung is Martin zuständig , ansonsten: Berustrails wären mal wieder was......
> ...und Sonntag Sagenweg ??
> Gruß
> Roland



Sonntag bin ich wieder im Schwarzwald unterwegs... bei hoffentlich viel Schnee und freien Straßen


----------



## agent_smith (14. Dezember 2010)

tobilas schrieb:


> für die erleuchtung is martin zuständig , ansonsten: Berustrails wären mal wieder was......
> ...und sonntag sagenweg ??
> Gruß
> roland




yeah !


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Dezember 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Für die Erleuchtung is Martin zuständig , ansonsten: Berustrails wären mal wieder was......
> ...und Sonntag Sagenweg ??
> Gruß
> Roland



Ja, aber nicht so früh, Georg muss morgen malochen. 
Dann dürfen wir auch mit Licht in der Kälte heim fahren.


----------



## michael.sc (15. Dezember 2010)

Erkältet.


----------



## agent_smith (15. Dezember 2010)

Muss leider auch absagen, ich werde heute mittag schon ne Runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Dezember 2010)

So, DAHEM...


----------



## Tobilas (16. Dezember 2010)

Scheen war's, ziemlich kalt und dabei sogar nen neuen Trail wieder entdeckt. Von mir aus kann der Winter so bleiben........
Gruß
Roland
Markus, was machen die Knochen?


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Dezember 2010)

was sau cool...

Danke Roland für die Trails, die ich noch nicht kannte  

hat echt Spaß gemacht...


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Dezember 2010)

die ecke hat viel Potential
wieso warn wie dort noch nie


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Dezember 2010)

das frag ich mich auch ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2010)

Weil der Tellerrand so klein ist. 

Im Sommer müssen wir dort mal eine XXL Tour hin machen.

Das unbekannte Land


----------



## Tobilas (20. Dezember 2010)

Was geht am Mittwoch? Schlage ne Fackelwanderung vor, Biken is ja nicht.......
Mir kribbelt's schon iwwa all, ich will Biken !!!


----------



## Tobilas (20. Dezember 2010)

Aber mal im Enst: wieso machen wir das nicht mal? Ne Wanderung über den neuen Reisbacher Schluchtenweg von Saarwellingen aus? Das wäre ne abendfüllende Veranstaltung über nen neuen netten neuen Wanderweg....
Biken kannste vergessen im Moment............
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Dezember 2010)

Abend-erfüllend ist gut  da bist du einige Stunden unterwegs bei den Schneeverhältnissen im Moment oder liegt bei euch weniger als 40cm?
Ich gehe jeden Tag durch den Wald bei uns mit dem Wuff und kann nur sagen dort wo noch keiner gegangen ist ist das schon anstrengend, bin aber auch z.Z. Krank. und habe keine Power.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Dezember 2010)

Mittwoch weder biken noch wandern.
Das macht beides keinen Spass.
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Dezember 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> das schon anstrengend, bin aber auch z.Z. Krank. und habe keine Power.



Wie PowerSchnupfen oder was...
Immer diese langweiligen Ausreden.


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Dezember 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ne Wanderung



Sorry, ich Fußkrank. 
Also ich kann schon nicht fahren, da werde ich auch nicht laufen. 

Vielleicht ist der Schnee ja bis morgen geschrumpft und wir können noch mal eine kurze Schlammtour starten. Kette an der Winterschlampe ist schon eingefettet...


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Dezember 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Wie PowerSchnupfen oder was...
> Immer diese langweiligen Ausreden.



leider keine Ausrede  habe voll die Seuche, das gute daran im Moment kann eh kein Schwein fahren...
Viel Spaß bei eurem Versuch.


----------



## Tobilas (22. Dezember 2010)

Alles nix mit euch, nicht motivationsfähig  so ein schönes Wetter (hier bei mir im Wohnzimmer)
ok, nächste Tour an Weihnachten wenn's wieder gefroren ist


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Dezember 2010)

Von mir aus schon mal allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle die ich nicht mehr sehe.





Christian


----------



## michael.sc (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## stefansls (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle. Ich geh nachher um 13 uhr noch ein ründchen drehen. Hätte wer lust mitzukommen? Mfg


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Dezember 2010)

Allen Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Tobilas (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und Friesen auf Erden, äh Frieden natürlich 
@Stefan SLS: mem Schlitten oder Bike ?
Das macht runter wie die Hölle im Moment, da is schon wieder nix drin mit Biken, ich krieg noch die Krise......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle  
Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2010)

...werde nachher mal ne Runde drehen gehn.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2010)

unn geht`s?


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2010)

...na klar! Überall endlose Schneetrails...aber teilweise schwierig zu fahren. Man muss
halt schauen dass man auf der Fußgängerspur bleibt...ansonsten hat man keine Chance!
 Römerstraße geht sehr gut...und die Hauptwaldwege sind eben recht schmal 
ausgetreten. Fazit 30 Km mit einem 12er Schnitt, kein Sturz aber viele Quersteher.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2010)

Da könnte man am Mittwoch ja mal was ansetzen.
Wie siehts bei Euch aus so ab 18:00?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. Dezember 2010)

18:00 bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (28. Dezember 2010)

18:00 Uhr wäre OK!...oder gehts auch schon etwas früher?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich honn URLAUB-un konn immer...


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Dezember 2010)

Sagen wir 17:00?
Früher geht bei mir net


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Dezember 2010)

da würd ich mich doch mal glatt ;-) anschließen... 

wo issen start?


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Dezember 2010)

spochtplatz


----------



## michael.sc (29. Dezember 2010)

OK! 17:00 Uhr am Jungenwald.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. Dezember 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Sagen wir 17:00?
> Früher geht bei mir net



uiiii,hons grad geläss 17:auuer Oki-Doki bis donn...


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Dezember 2010)

schaffs zeitlich leider nicht, wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch, aber nicht aufem Rad...


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Dezember 2010)

hat net ganz für Berus gereicht
Rutscht schön


----------



## michael.sc (30. Dezember 2010)

...ich werd wohl am Silvester-Morgen ne kleine Runde fahren. Jemand Lust mit zu
rutschen? Tom wie schauts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Dezember 2010)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werd wohl am Silvester-Morgen ne kleine Runde fahren. Jemand Lust mit zu
> rutschen? Tom wie schauts?



Bin dabei, evt.so von 10:00-14:00 oder 11:00-14:00 ???...

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (30. Dezember 2010)

10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof? Bis max. 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## -rennradler- (1. Januar 2011)

Ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen!


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Januar 2011)

rööps...Prost Neujahr...bin auch wieder fit.
Auf ihr KM Fresser Neues Jahr neues Glück.


----------



## chris84 (1. Januar 2011)

und auch von mir aus dem tief Verschneiten Mittelfranken mal ein Lebenszeichen und die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr! (viele Bike-Kilometer z.B. )

mit dem Kilometerfressen klappts diesen Winter nicht so recht, fahren ist hier eigentlich fast nur auf geräumten Wegen möglich...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> mit dem Kilometerfressen klappts diesen Winter nicht so recht, fahren ist hier eigentlich fast nur auf geräumten Wegen möglich...



ist z.Z. überall so...leider


----------



## Tobilas (2. Januar 2011)

Egal, ich starte nachher um 12 Uhr ab Swl genau 3 Stunden, flach und locker möglichst befahrbare Wege, wer will mit ?
Bis dann


----------



## Tobilas (2. Januar 2011)

<--hatte heute ne richtige schöne Tour gedreht, das war fast schon kitschig  und leider zu kurz...... so könnt's Wetter grad bleiben die nächsten Wochen !!





Gruß
Roland (der nen guten Wochen- und Jahresstart wünscht)


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2011)

leider wollte die sonne nicht scheinen als ich aufm Gipfel war, trotzdem auch eine Winterimpression von mir: 




Aufgenommen auf dem Röschberg im Altmühltal... erklimmbar nur dank Spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (3. Januar 2011)

*Neues Jahr, neue Motivation ;-)

*

Ab kommenden Samstag gibt es wieder regelmÃ¤Ãig MTB-Touren fÃ¼r GenieÃer. Eben weniger schnell, weniger weit, weniger steil, dafÃ¼r mehr Zeit zum Reden.

Es wÃ¼rde mich freuen, bekannte und unbekannte Gesichter am alten Treff (Aldi, KÃ¶llerbach, samstags 14 Uhr) zu sehen, um fÃ¼r ca. 2 â 3 Stunden die Umgebung zu erkunden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und alles Gute fÃ¼rs Jahr 2011 wÃ¼nscht euch
Lilli


----------



## patbald (3. Januar 2011)

Lilli,  ich bin dabei und freue mich auf eine neue Saison, in der ich mir in jedem Fall mehr Zeit zum Biken nehmen werde.
Ich freue mich.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Januar 2011)

Wer startet mit mir am Mittwoch? Zeitpunkt variabel, je früher aber desto besser, um dem Mittwochsregen auszuweichen


----------



## Tobilas (4. Januar 2011)

Bei mir geht's höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, mal sehn....


----------



## michael.sc (5. Januar 2011)

...wollte heute auch etwas früher los. Mal schauen was Onkel Tom dazu sagt.
Vielleicht 17:15 Uhr an Onkel Tom`s Hütte?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2011)

kommt ihr mich abholen?
Dann muss ich net alleine heim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (5. Januar 2011)

...dann lass mal Dein Handy eingeschaltet!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2011)

17:45 hier in SW?


----------



## michael.sc (5. Januar 2011)

...wir fahren um 17:15 Uhr bei Tom los...d.h. wir treffen uns unterwegs auf der 
Strecke.


----------



## Bebbes (5. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich dabei - bis Samstag

Gruß Bebbes



wilde.lilli schrieb:


> *Neues Jahr, neue Motivation ;-)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wir fahren um 17:15 Uhr bei Tom los...d.h. wir treffen uns unterwegs auf der
> Strecke.




Ok dann bei bestem Wetter und ohne Regen bis nachher


----------



## Tobilas (5. Januar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> 17:45 hier in SW?



..und ich bin in Hkl, so'n Mist


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Januar 2011)

das hat sich heute nicht wirklich gelohnt 

Wenn jemand noch ein altes X9ner Schaltwerk hat, bitte melden...


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Januar 2011)

Klaus du hast einfach zu viel Power 
watt hamma dann nommo gemacht?


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Januar 2011)

zu viel Power...

Schaltauge gerissen, und Käfig in die Speichen gekommen => geschräddert...

Leider passt der vom 2007er nicht


----------



## michael.sc (6. Januar 2011)

@Roland: Du haßt nichts verpasst. Das war stellenweise so eisglatt, dass
Du nichtmal mehr vom Bike absteigen konntest (auf natürliche Weise).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (6. Januar 2011)

mmh, es hat ja ge-eis-regnet gestern abend, oder?
ich war am Dienstag abend unterwegs bei ordentlichen Minus-Graden, das war ganz spaßig. Aber für die nächsten Tage war's das wohl


----------



## michael.sc (6. Januar 2011)

...der Eisregen war gar nicht so schlecht...der hat die spiegelglatten Flächen eher 
etwas abgestumpft. Am Samstag ist dann wieder Schutzblechzeit angesagt...wobei 
ich nicht glaube, dass bis Samstag die eisigen Fußgängerpfade abgetaut sind.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Januar 2011)

Ab getaut bestimmt aber dafür 10cm unter Wasser.
Die Flut kommt!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Januar 2011)

man könnte ja mal die Stadtautobahn mem Rad inspizieren, solange sie gesperrt ist )


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Januar 2011)

Wie? Du hast ein Boot? Sag wann und wo ich bring dann das Bier mit.


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, erstmal noch n schönes neues Jahr euch allen.

Stadtautobahn inspizieren.... haste jetzt, wo du kein Schaltwerk mehr hast die Kette rechts festgelegt, oder was ? Weiss t ja, auf der Autobahn mindestens 60, gell .... 

Wie siehts denn Samstag aus, wenns von oben her trocken ist ??
Fährt jemand ?

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Januar 2011)

wenn ich ein Schaltwerk und Schaltauge hab, ja


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Januar 2011)

Cool, endlich darf meine Schlampe wieder in den Wald. 

Samstag kann ich aber nicht. Dafür Sonntag um so länger. 
Der Regen lässt bis dahin auch nach.


----------



## michael.sc (7. Januar 2011)

@HardRock07: Die paar Tropfen von oben stören doch wohl nicht...zieh
Dich besser untenherum wasserdicht an...ich habs mal vor um 14 Uhr 
vorbeizukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> zu viel Power...
> 
> Schaltauge gerissen, und Käfig in die Speichen gekommen => geschräddert...
> 
> Leider passt der vom 2007er nicht




och nö - das kommt mir bekannt vor   

hab mittlerweile 2 defekte X0 daheim und will daraus ein funktionierendes bauen! Leider nicht so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe ...

*Hat jemand schon mal ein X0 Schaltwerk zerlegt?
-> Bolzen raus um eine neue Feder einzusetzen?
*

_ach ja - an alle die ich noch nicht gesehen hab: Proschd Neijo_


----------



## Tobilas (7. Januar 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> *Hat jemand schon mal ein X0 Schaltwerk zerlegt?
> -> Bolzen raus um eine neue Feder einzusetzen?
> *
> 
> _ach ja - an alle die ich noch nicht gesehen hab: Proschd Neijo_




jo, hatte ich mal: war ein schönes Gefriemel, aber letztlich hat's geklappt (wenigstens kriegt man die Bolzen bei X0 raus, bei anderen geht das gar nicht)
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> jo, hatte ich mal: war ein schönes Gefriemel, aber letztlich hat's geklappt *(wenigstens kriegt man die Bolzen bei X0 raus, bei anderen geht das gar nicht)*
> Gruß
> Roland



und wie? Ohne grobe Gewalt mit einem Hammer auszuüben?
Einen hab ich rausbekommen - das wars aber auch schon...


----------



## Tobilas (7. Januar 2011)

musse gucke 
weiß nicht mehr, ging jedenfalls raus...da sind doch Sicherungsringe an der Seite dran!? Ich konnte die gebrochene Feder durch eine Ersatzfeder aus nem X9 Schaltwerk (merci Klausoleum/Chris 84 !! ) ersetzen.

Hammer: da fällt mir 'n Spruch ein:
Selbst der Meister wird's nicht glauben,
auch mit dem mHammer kann man schrauben !


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Januar 2011)

Naja - ich habe mir gedacht, dass die Bolzen leicht rausgehen wenn die Sicherungsringe ab sind - aber dem war nicht so... 
Die sitzen Bombenfest. Die Sicherungsringe könnte man auch weglassen (nur so als Tipp an die Leichtbauer - damit lässt sich in Summe bestimmt ein 1/2 Gramm sparen ;-))

na dann muss ich wohl die Tage mal mit dem Hammer schrauben....


----------



## Theo1 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle auch von mir Prost Neues .
@ Octopuse ,nimm mal den heißen Föhn zum leichten anwärmen des Bolzens oder einen Lötkolben draufhalten .

@MW Wo solls den Sonntag hin gehn ?

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (7. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Januar 2011)

@Theo:
Danke für den Tipp, das werd ich mal ausprobieren.


Ist heut jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Hammer: da fällt mir 'n Spruch ein:
> Selbst der Meister wird's nicht glauben,
> auch mit dem mHammer kann man schrauben !


----------



## michael.sc (9. Januar 2011)

...mit 16 Bikern durch den Forest. Das hat gestern richtig Laune gemacht!


----------



## Theo1 (9. Januar 2011)

In Siersburg waren es gestern 25 Biker die sich bei Top  Wetter eingefunden haben.
Schöne Tour über den Limberg gemacht mit dem Singelspeed.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mit 16 Bikern durch den Forest. Das hat gestern richtig Laune gemacht!




was haste denn für all die bezahlt?

soviel waren es ja lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour über den Limberg gemacht mit dem Singelspeed.
> 
> Grüsse Theo



Was hast du den vor? Sind die Beine noch nicht dick genug?


----------



## Theo1 (9. Januar 2011)

Frühjahrstraining 
und Greta muss sich auch nicht so Müd machen.
Samstag gehts erstmal in die Sonne







Theo


----------



## Theo1 (9. Januar 2011)

Testbild 







Jetzt gehts wohl doch.
Bis zum Stammtisch am 27.01.2011 bei Roland.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## wilde.lilli (10. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mit 16 Bikern durch den Forest. Das hat gestern richtig Laune gemacht!



Es war sehr schön, trotz schlammigen Trails. Ich frage mich nur, ob es am schönen Wetter oder an den guten Vorsätzen lag, dass man soviel bekannte Gesichter aus nah und fern gesehen hat.

Hoffe, dass die Nachfrage nicht abnimmt. Denn in der Gruppe kann man schön plaudern, wenn die Trails es zulassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (11. Januar 2011)

... und schade daß das Après-biking für mich ausfiel.


----------



## wilde.lilli (13. Januar 2011)

Das können wir am Samstag wiederholen, das Wetter soll besser werden ;-)

vg Lilli


----------



## Necromon (13. Januar 2011)

Die AKF is widda dabei 

Vg Alfred


----------



## Tobilas (14. Januar 2011)

2. Frühlingstour am 15.1.2011 , bei ca 14 Grad, das is ja hammerhart !
Wenn alles gut geht, bin ich dabei, ansonsten treffen wir uns wie letzten Samstag 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (15. Januar 2011)

...bis gleich.


----------



## michael.sc (15. Januar 2011)

...nochmals sorry wegen der leicht matschigen Strecke heute.


----------



## agent_smith (15. Januar 2011)

morgen jmd unterwegs?


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...nochmals sorry wegen der leicht matschigen Strecke heute.



habt ihr euch wieder verirrt?


----------



## Klinger (15. Januar 2011)

@michael.sc:
wir haben bei der Fischerhütte Bescheid gesagt wer Guide war, war dann kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (16. Januar 2011)

@agent smith: eijo, klar, ich denke so ab 10 oder so...."Entschlackungstour" ziemlich gemütlich etwa 4 Leute maximal
Wenn de mit willst, texte!


----------



## c1deli (16. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...nochmals sorry wegen der leicht matschigen Strecke heute.



iss kae problem michel, steht das net in de koellertaler mitfahrbedingunge, unna absatz 1: "mit batsch muss jedazeit gerechnet werre" ? 
im ernschd: wieder schoene runde gewesen! 

unn wass hann mir e glick gehatt, dass do der knechd net mitgefahr iss 





odda sonschd aehna von seine kollesche: http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-63499.html

schoena sonndaa noch,
de deli, AKF


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Januar 2011)

War echt gut... hab mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht  

Freu mich schon auf nen Mittwoch ohne Regen ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> War echt gut... hab mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht
> 
> Freu mich schon auf nen Mittwoch ohne Regen ;-)



Gibt es das wirklich


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2011)

wer kommt am Samstag mit nach Homburg?
zur [email protected]


----------



## michael.sc (21. Januar 2011)

...leider nicht! Ich bin mittags unterwegs um 14:00 Uhr am Aldi
(bzw. 14:30 Uhr in VK an der Karobrücken an der blauen Tanke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (21. Januar 2011)

unn aach die AKF2.0 stoesst um 14.30 an da karobridge zur tagfahrgruppe.
gruss vom deli


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2011)

IOch





zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer kommt am Samstag mit nach Homburg?
> zur [email protected]





Ich


----------



## michael.sc (24. Januar 2011)

MATERIALSUCHE!!!
...hat jemand von Euch in seinem Ersatzteilfundus ein neues 22er- Kettenblatt
(das kleine Schwarze) der XT- Kurbel (770er Serie) herumfliegen? Zum Tausch
bis mein neues Blatt geliefert wird.


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> MATERIALSUCHE!!!
> ...hat jemand von Euch in seinem Ersatzteilfundus ein neues 22er- Kettenblatt
> (das kleine Schwarze) der XT- Kurbel (770er Serie) herumfliegen? Zum Tausch
> bis mein neues Blatt geliefert wird.



Seit wann brauchst Du das kleine Blatt. 
Ist doch die richtige Gelegenheit auf 2-fach umzustellen 

Habe leider nix bei mir rumliegen.


----------



## pepe2 (24. Januar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> materialsuche!!!
> ...hat jemand von euch in seinem ersatzteilfundus ein neues 22er- kettenblatt
> (das kleine schwarze) der xt- kurbel (770er serie) herumfliegen? Zum tausch
> bis mein neues blatt geliefert wird.



ich


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Januar 2011)

bin heute nicht am Start.


----------



## michael.sc (26. Januar 2011)

...ich auch nicht...am Samstag soll es ja schön werden.


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Januar 2011)

...ich auch nicht, mache heute mein Freischwimmen


----------



## c1deli (26. Januar 2011)

.. unn die AKF auch nicht, 
abgesiehn dovon liess sich mei frisch gebutztes orangenes efin'chen auch nur mit roher gewalt aus der warmen stube bringen, do trau ich mich net dran

awwa am samschda
iss die wild lilli widda fit unn debei? 
de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2011)

wie kommt keiner ^^ 

Mal wieder der übliche Mittwochsregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (26. Januar 2011)

Hab Ich extra bestellt, damit ihr genug Kraft am Samstag habt  .
Samstag jemand am Aldi ?


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2011)

irgendwo bestimmt  

Kann mir jemand gute Winterhandschuhe empfehlen, die gut Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren, und nicht soo teuer sind? 

Bei den billigen Alditeilen werden die Handschuhe nach 1 - 2h nass und dann natürlich auch kalt innen...


----------



## michael.sc (27. Januar 2011)

@Hard: ...sicherlich...ich habs auch mal vor.

@Klausoleum: ...war letzte Woche nix mehr gÃ¼nstig zu kriegen? 
Ich hab zwei Paar von Gore...die sind richtig genial...man muss
einmal etwas Geld investieren, hat dann aber lange SpaÃ dran.
FÃ¼r 30,- â¬ kriegst Du bestimmt schon was...schau mal hier im
Bikemarkt die Gore fÃ¼r 34,- â¬.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Januar 2011)

@ Klaus wenn du was richtig warmes suchst ab -1 dann kann ich dir  die empfehlen habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden.
Über Null ziehe ich auch dünnere mit Windstopper an waren dann auch von Gore. Das empfehlen von Handschuhen ist aber immer so eine Sache da hat jeder ein anderes empfinden.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Januar 2011)

schonmal vielen Dank. 

Mir ist es wichtig, das die Feuchtigkeit nach außen Transportiert wird. Werd mich mal umsehen. 30 klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend. Werds mir gleich mal ansehen....


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> @ Klaus wenn du was richtig warmes suchst ab -1 dann kann ich dir  die empfehlen habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Über Null ziehe ich auch dünnere mit Windstopper an waren dann auch von Gore. Das empfehlen von Handschuhen ist aber immer so eine Sache da hat jeder ein anderes empfinden.



Also den hier gibt es da viel günstiger...
Ich war mit meinen Pearl immer sehr zufrieden...

Finde selber die hier noch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Januar 2011)

da gibts ja mal verdammt günstiger Versandkosten  3,90 für alles, egal wie schwer


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2011)

Ich werd mir mal gleich ansehen, wie man von Göttelborn rüber nach Mangelhausen kommt. Da gibts noch ein geiles Gebiet wo wir noch nie waren. Ist allerdings im Sommer immer Nass. Jetzt wos stramm gefrohren ist, könnte man sich da ja mal hin aufmachen...


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2011)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.3536&lon=7.0193&zoom=14&layers=M

man könnte bis nach Göttelborn fahren, in Göttelborn ausem Trail raus, auf die Straße die runter zur Halde führt, links hoch übern Kreisel, hinten wieder runter und dann aufem Feldweg rüber zur Autobahn auf der rechten Seite aufem Weg bis hinters AB-Kreuz, die AB queren dann links weiter und dort ins Waldgebiet. 

Ist größer als es aussieht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (29. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich diese Woche den ersten (erfolgreichen) Versuch abseits des Rollentrainers für dieses Jahr hinter mich gebracht habe, werde ich heute auch mal wieder am Start sein.


----------



## HardRock07 (29. Januar 2011)

Sooo.

Das war mal ne schöne Tour. Kein Badsch, weil gefriergetrocknet, klasse.
Ich glaub Mangelhausen hätt Ich heut auch konditionell nich gepackt. war schon gut so, das AKF sich ausklinken wollte  .

Hier mal noch die Pics von heute und der vorletzten (?) Tour.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/37091

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2011)

naja die Richtung war ja schonmal nicht schlecht

Ich glaub viel weiter wäre das auch nicht gewesen ;-) nur halt linksrum, statt rechts rum ^^ 

Wir werden bei geeignetem Wetter einen neuen Anlauf starten, dann mit direkterem Hinweg...


----------



## c1deli (30. Januar 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Sooo.
> 
> Das war mal ne schöne Tour. Kein Badsch, .....



najaaaaa....    awwa nur desweche, weil de deli netterweis fuer sei fraa dehemm e gross portion in de radklamotte mitgeholl hat. 
ei die hat sich mol gefreit , do gabs e grosses halloo  
(uijuijui, dass ging durch bis in die unnabux, gudd dass seitliche braune flegge unverdaechtisch sinn)
es nudelholz blieb awwa gottseidank in da schublaad 

awwa e schoenie tour wars trotz demm mitbringsel
gudd, dass noch e paar samschdaache unn mittwoche komme!

bis dann, de deli   (AKF)


----------



## michael.sc (30. Januar 2011)

@c1delli: Vom Verschmutzungsgrad her gibts von mir für gestern ne klare 1+ 
...das war eine Fangopackung vom feinsten 

...da die Knochen und das Jägermeisterchen ja heile geblieben sind
kann man ja ruhig etwas lästern.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine OSM Entdeckertour in den Westen.
Mittwoch 19:00 Spochtplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (30. Januar 2011)

ei aber hallo  

Wo issen der Westen??
Richtung Frankreich?


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2011)

net ganz soweit
Lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Januar 2011)

ich bin gespannt... 

@Zeitweiser: Hab auch nen guten Weg nach Mangelhausen ü. Bietschied gefunden ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2011)

der Roland hat da schon mal was vorbereitet


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Januar 2011)

) dann ruf ich den mal an ;-)


----------



## Tobilas (30. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt...
> 
> @Zeitweiser: Hab auch nen guten Weg nach Mangelhausen ü. Bietschied gefunden ;-)



cool, den müssen wir dann auch mal testen. Diese Woche ist eigentlich jeden Tag bestes Nightride-Wetter.
apropos "Anrufen": Klaus, hab dich versucht zu erreichen Samstagmittag, haste gesehn?


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Januar 2011)

Japs, war ich mem Bike schon unterwegs...

Und abends hat sich das dann bestimmt erledigt gehabt oder?


----------



## Tobilas (31. Januar 2011)

@Klausoleum: Jo, klar. Wir waren Samstag in gleiche  Richtung (Holz/Göttelborn/Bietschied) unterwegs, Hauff-Connection, hatten viel Spaß, bis mein Schaltwerk weg geflogen is ;-(


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Januar 2011)

ohhhh nein... du ahnst es nicht ;-) 

Was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Januar 2011)

Roland muss am Mittwoch übernehmen.
War heut wohl zu vorwitzig und hab gleich was auf die Nase bekommen:-(
In Fachkreisen nennt man das Nose Wheelie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (31. Januar 2011)

Ich ? Nix.... ein Ast kreuzte meinen Lebensweg  ich zog den Kürzeren  
nachhause dann als Singlespeeder, 23 km von Göttelborn aus


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Januar 2011)

@ Roland: eijeijei... So ein scheiß...

@Martin: *******, wie ist das denn passiert??
Hoffe dir gehts gut... Du und das Bike noch heile?


----------



## chris84 (31. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ich ? Nix.... ein Ast kreuzte meinen Lebensweg  ich zog den Kürzeren
> nachhause dann als Singlespeeder, 23 km von Göttelborn aus



irgendwann werdet ihr ALLE Rohloff fahren 

was da bei euch schon an Schaltaugen und Schaltwerken gekillt wurde


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ei aber hallo
> 
> Wo issen der Westen??
> Richtung Frankreich?



"Schlauscheißmodus on" 

gegenüber von OSTEN 

"Schlauscheißmodus off"


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Januar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> "Schlauscheißmodus on"
> 
> gegenüber von OSTEN
> 
> "Schlauscheißmodus off"




Ich überleg grad ob ich den *Arschtrittmodus* einschalten soll


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> @ Roland: eijeijei... So ein scheiß...
> 
> @Martin: *******, wie ist das denn passiert??
> Hoffe dir gehts gut... Du und das Bike noch heile?



Bike ist noch ganz. 
Nur ein paar Platzwunden und Abschürfungen um die Nase rum.
Das wird schon wieder.
Hab mal wieder gemerkt wie wichtig ein Helm ist.


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Januar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bike ist noch ganz.
> Nur ein paar Platzwunden und Abschürfungen um die Nase rum.
> Das wird schon wieder.
> Hab mal wieder gemerkt wie wichtig ein Helm ist.



Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Tobilas (31. Januar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bike ist noch ganz.
> Nur ein paar Platzwunden und Abschürfungen um die Nase rum.
> Das wird schon wieder.
> Hab mal wieder gemerkt wie wichtig ein Helm ist.



achduliebergott.......na dann wünsch ich mal Besserung, der Nase und der Fahrtechnik  ok, werd mal sehn was geht am Mittwoch.


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Januar 2011)

Danke halb so schlimm.
Die Ecke ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. aber sehr tückische Löcher im Boden
Der Fuchs hat ganz komisch geguckt.
Aufpassen Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (1. Februar 2011)

Von uns aus dem Norden auch gute Besserrung.
Der Helm ist sehr wichtig frag mal Greta .
Hab die Woch mir auch nach 7 Jahren mal einen neuen gekauft.
Cratoni Xenon gleiches Modell wie immer .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## michael.sc (2. Februar 2011)

...wer kommt heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr zum Snow-Nightride?


----------



## Tobilas (2. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei !!!


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Februar 2011)

Dito


----------



## michael.sc (2. Februar 2011)

...muss leider absagen. Materialschaden.


----------



## Tobilas (2. Februar 2011)

ja wie jetzt??  So schönes Wetter draußen und dann Materialschaden....
also ich komm nachher auf jeden Fall mal vorbei gekurbelt, wer da ist ist da.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (2. Februar 2011)

AKF macht heut nur ne kleine hausrunde um AK, samstagsplanung am aldi steht aber.

@zeitweiser: gudd besserung aach von uns hie! un bei gelechenhaed zei ich da mol, wo ma ganz weich fallt, wenn ma schunn unvorbereitet absteie will. die waeschmaschien dehemm sollte allerdings in ordnung sinn....

@mittwochstreffler: fill spass heit omend!

de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Februar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bike ist noch ganz.
> Nur ein paar Platzwunden und Abschürfungen um die Nase rum.
> Das wird schon wieder.
> Hab mal wieder gemerkt wie wichtig ein Helm ist.


Mein Nose is ach ganz Rot war awer kein Wheelie sondern 300 TEMPO S`ich honn die Freck... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203152&stc=1&d=1296667757 
du koscht jo mol dein Bike Butze...gute Besserung Matz...

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Wünsche Jungs
ich steig morgen wieder auf
Autofahren iss nix für mich


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Februar 2011)

Ach ja war das soooo geil heut, Super geile Trails, und jede Mänge OSM Material gesammelt .... 

Da habt ihr echt was verpasst.... 

Und die neuen Handschuhe sind auch klasse... Danke Michael...


----------



## Tobilas (2. Februar 2011)

Tja, die OSM wird um Einiges reicher heut abend, wir haben da echt ein paar Schmankerl entdeckt. Seid gespannt und lasst euch überraschen ! 
Bis die Tage
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Februar 2011)

wart ihr auf der neuen Halde;-)


----------



## Tobilas (2. Februar 2011)

mmh, weiß nicht. Wo ist die?


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2011)

ihr seid drübegefahren;-)


----------



## Tobilas (3. Februar 2011)

ahja, dann weiß ich was du meinst. Wie gesagt, sehr interessant die Gegend


----------



## michael.sc (3. Februar 2011)

...die Wege dort kenn ich auch noch nicht! Die Betonung liegt auf noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (3. Februar 2011)

dann hat sich Martin bestimmt an der steilen Abfahrt vor der Bachdurchquerung gelegt oder?


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2011)

ne in der Nähe vom Bunker auf der Abfahrt vom Hundeplatz
@msc das kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## Tobilas (3. Februar 2011)

hähäho, ich weiß wo !!!! 
Also dann biste entschuldigt, dort darf man sich ruhig auf die Fresse legen 
Ich hoffe, es tut nicht mehr weh bis Samstag ! ? Wir gucken das Ganze nochmal im Hellen an....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Februar 2011)

muss Samstag schon um 4 zuhaus sein... Werd mich dann vll iwo absetzen... mal sehen...


----------



## michael.sc (4. Februar 2011)

...bin morgen nicht da.


----------



## -rennradler- (4. Februar 2011)

Wer fährt'n morgen?


----------



## HardRock07 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich meld mich mal an, werde aber wohl nicht komplett mitfahren, bin ein wenig am kränkeln.


----------



## c1deli (4. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> wer fährt'n morgen?




akf


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Februar 2011)

Ich werd heute nicht am start sein... Wird mir zu stressig... 

Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich nicht allzu kalten Matsch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (5. Februar 2011)

Bin auch raus, Freck hat mich jetzt engültig voll erwischt  .
Und das bei den schönen Temperaturen.


----------



## -rennradler- (5. Februar 2011)

Hab's leider auch nicht rechtzeitig geschafft.


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Februar 2011)

wer war dann überhaupt da?


----------



## c1deli (6. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer war dann überhaupt da?



AKF plus special guest (jung-blond-fit), sowie vier weitere duddel-recken.
die haben sich aufgemacht richtung "gegenueber osten", aligator hat ne schoene runde angefuehrt bei angenehmen temperaturen, es gab sogar schon vereinzelt kurze handschuhe zu sehen, unn stelleweis  ware die wehsche schunn faschd staabdrugge 
also: wer net do war hat in jeda hinsichd wass fapassd
danne bis naegschd mol, maenners

de deli


----------



## Theo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer war dann überhaupt da?


Beim Roland wor 
Ich , unn de Roland, unn de Dämon, unn de Maru, unn de Juppi unn Kapuut han mer ach nix gemacht unn inn de Halde wore mer ach.
Leider hann se dann noch kurz vor de haupt Stross eh Hund überfahre.Der arme Kerl hat schon Tot do geleh als mehr kumm sin.
Scheen zu fahre wars und Bier gabs danach ach ens.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## -rennradler- (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab grad bei herrlichstem Wetter meine ersten Rennrad-Kilometer für 2011 gedreht. So kann es gerne bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich hab grad bei herrlichstem Wetter meine ersten Rennrad-Kilometer für 2011 gedreht. So kann es gerne bleiben...



pfff...wer fährt schon Rennrad ist doch nur was für Pussis...


----------



## Theo1 (7. Februar 2011)

Wo sind die Bilder vom Samstag?

Theo


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Februar 2011)

Bei Facebook.de

LG
TomTom


----------



## Theo1 (7. Februar 2011)

Ja ne , dat is klar.
Haste mal nen Link 
Hab doch keinen AC dort.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Februar 2011)

die Bilder kannte nachher kaufen ^^ so wie ich Facebook kenne ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Februar 2011)

Hierkann sein das du dich aber anmelden musst.Kann Sie dir aber auch sonst wo hoch laden.


----------



## Tobilas (7. Februar 2011)

die sollen sich all bei facebook anmelden, dann hamma den Schlamassel net mehr mit Bilder hin un her schieben! Noobs ;->
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Februar 2011)

Facebook stinkt


----------



## Theo1 (7. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hierkann sein das du dich aber anmelden musst.Kann Sie dir aber auch sonst wo hoch laden.



Das ist der Link den ich meinte , geht ohne Anmeldung

Merci Theo


----------



## -rennradler- (8. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> pfff...wer fährt schon Rennrad ist doch nur was für Pussis...


 

Hmm, damit hätte ich eigentlich rechnen können/müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (8. Februar 2011)

Wer ist morgen am Start?
Kein zeitweiser Regen


----------



## Tobilas (8. Februar 2011)

Absichtserklärung: ich möchte !
ich muß aber um 8 daheim sein 
nee, mal sehn ob ich Zeit kriege. Bodenverhältnisse sind jedenfalls gut, nicht so weich wie am Wochenende.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Februar 2011)

*Wichtig.Wichtig.Wichtig*

Betreff :Samstagtreff-Köllerbach-ALDI.
Hallo liebe Bike-Freunde 

evt.neuer Treffpunkt für die Zukunft wäre der Sportplatz Jungenwald.

Der FV 08 Püttlingen,dem ich sehr verbunden bin,ist an mich herangetreten und hat mir den Vorschlag unterbreitet, wenn wir uns auf dem Jungenwald treffen würden, stellt der Verein nach unserer Biketour(Tortour) seine Duschräume und sanitären Anlagen kostenlos zur Verfügung.
Für die Biker, die im Winter mit dem Auto anreisen wäre das eine super Sache. Nicht zu vergessen die Biker, die gerne mal mit uns auf Biketour gehen würden aber eine zu weite Anreise haben.

Damit wir uns anschließend von den Strapazen erholen können, würde sich das Clubheim über das ein oder andere getrunkene alkoholfreie Weizenbier freuen. Im Sommer besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, den Biergarten und den Grillplatz bei Bedarf zu nutzen.

Wie denkt ihr darüber ???

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Februar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Absichtserklärung: ich möchte !
> ich muß aber um 8 daheim sein
> nee, mal sehn ob ich Zeit kriege. Bodenverhältnisse sind jedenfalls gut, nicht so weich wie am Wochenende.


Fussball oder?


----------



## Tobilas (8. Februar 2011)

@zeitweiser: wer spielt? 
@5 Titzel Tom: das is ein super Vorschlag...mit der Kneipe am Sportplatz Jungenwald hamma schon gudde Erfahrungen gemacht. Und für einen Durstlöscher nachem Biken ist wohl jeder zu begeistern ! Ich freu mich schon drauf....


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Februar 2011)

Dann komm ich ach Samschdachs mo.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2011)

@ Tom,donn kumm ich aach mol mem audo

Heute 19:00 Sportplatz


----------



## michael.sc (9. Februar 2011)

@Tom: Super Idee!!!

@zeitweiser: Wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt komm ich vorbei.
Ich muss heute Mittag für meinen Junior noch Ski organisieren.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2011)

Wir müssen unbedingt nach Griesborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. Februar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt nach Griesborn



crossgolfen?


nach mehreren wochen/kilo grünem schleim kündige ich vorsichtig auch mal mein kommen an.


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2011)

Japs denke auch dass das eine gute Idee ist. 

allerdings müsste man dann irgendwie allen andren nicht im Forum aktiv mitteilen das der Startort verlegt wurde. 

Sonst warten die alle am Aldi, zumal dass in der Presse war...


----------



## c1deli (9. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Japs denke auch dass das eine gute Idee ist.
> 
> allerdings müsste man dann irgendwie allen andren nicht im Forum aktiv mitteilen das der Startort verlegt wurde.
> 
> Sonst warten die alle am Aldi, zumal dass in der Presse war...



rischdisch.
also uns (AKF) haben schon mindestens 2 leute am sa-aldi-treff angesprochen ob wir die radgruppe aus der zeitunganzeige sind, und dass sie dann samstags auch mal vorbeikommen wollen. 
misse ma mol driwwa schwaetze, bis noher!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2011)

so siehts aus... leider nachher nicht am start :-/ 

Muss noch ein bisschen was arbeiten...

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tobilas (9. Februar 2011)

jetzt will ich aber auch mal wissen, was da in der Zeitung gestanden hat...kann jemand den artikel mal posten? oder gibt's nen Link?
Jedenfalls war's heute maximal neblisch, das hat den Spaß etwas reduziert. Bin gottseidank etwas früher bei Sonnenlicht gestartet, da hab ich wenigstens von dem Kaiserwetter noch was gehabt.
Bis die Tage
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2011)

War grad vor der Tür und hab gesehen was du meinst ^^ Da ist man ja nass ohne dass es geregnet hätte ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2011)

in Griesborn war kein Nebel nur herrschte zeitweise Orientierungslosigkeit. Aber eine schöne Ecke.


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2011)

Wart ihr zeitweise auch auf der Crossstrecke und habt die Abfahrt genommen die unten durch den Bach geht?


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2011)

Wir sind auf jedenFall zeitweise am Bach vorbei.
War schön geschmeidig.


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2011)

und ich werd mal zeitweise ins bett gehen ^^


----------



## leeqwar (10. Februar 2011)

ich musste später dann feststellen, dass sich der nebel von griesborn zu dem zwischen püttlingen und heusweiler gesellt hat. hui war das ne suppe. teilweise nicht mal 2 meter sicht. am ende der römerstrasse hab ich mich tatsächlich in dem mini-verbindungstrail verfahren und musste selber lachen, da ich das ding sicherlich mehr als hundert mal im jahr fahre. auf einmal war da eine hecke, die nicht da sein sollte.

die neue ecke rockt aber jedenfalls sehr gewaltig. sehr viel potenzial. klasse tour!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Februar 2011)

@ Tom das iss ne klasse Idee. Wenn das Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt wird wäre ich auch ab und an am Start. 

Gruß


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Februar 2011)

Super [email protected] freue mich schon...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Februar 2011)

ja ja das Du mir berghoch wieder "Aua" machen kannst


----------



## michael.sc (11. Februar 2011)

...wer ist morgen am Start? 
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am *ALDI*! Wir sollten uns weiterhin
dort treffen bis der neue Treffpunkt an Toms Weizenbierschwemme 
offiziell in der Zeitung steht. Ich glaube unsere Lilli ist in Sachen
Pressemitteilung schon aktiv. 

OK?

Gruß
msc


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Februar 2011)

...OK Michel 14:00 ALDI

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (11. Februar 2011)

Kann leider nicht kommen.
Ich geh dahin, wo die Kohlen wachsen  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Aldi vs Jungenwald:

Können ja ein großes Schild unten an den Aldi stellen ;-) Für jene, die die Nachricht nicht erreicht.


Werd je nach Wetter auch am Start sein. Muss mirs mal wieder besorgen ;-)


----------



## Necromon (11. Februar 2011)

AKF is aach dabei, 14.00 Uhr Aldi. 
LG
Alfred


----------



## -rennradler- (12. Februar 2011)

Ich auch. 
Bis gleich.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Februar 2011)

dann mach aber mal hin ^


----------



## michael.sc (12. Februar 2011)

...satte Runde heute!


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Februar 2011)

aber hallo... 

hab mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht  Und das Wetter hätte besser nicht sein können


----------



## c1deli (12. Februar 2011)

de deli unn de necro koenne sich den worten von msc unn klausi  nur anschliesse! war klasse! 
AKF bedankt sich hiermit fuer die gesellige runde bei allen


----------



## -rennradler- (12. Februar 2011)

... und der Boden war auch nicht zu hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Februar 2011)

So bin ach dahem,ho noch 3 Cola-Weizen getrunk leider alleine...


LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (12. Februar 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> So bin ach dahem,ho noch 3 Cola-Weizen getrunk leider alleine...
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom



herr der 5 ritzel! hall noch e bissje aus, dann leischde ma da dass aehn odda anner mol gesellschaft beim weizeverzehr  
ausser es geht in de oschde, dann fallt da AKF immer uff, dass se schon e bissje aelder iss und beugt sich der versuchung e bissje abzukuerze


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Februar 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> So bin ach dahem,ho noch 3 Cola-Weizen getrunk leider alleine...
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom



mit Lampe hätt ich da auch mitgemacht... 

schwer lecker


----------



## rocky65 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht,wenn ich bei eurem Treffen dabei war

@rennradler: per Pn Handynummer wegen RR-Tour am Montag(Pussitreffen)


Gruß an Alle
Christian


----------



## michael.sc (13. Februar 2011)

...ich werd mich der Pussigruppe bei Gelegenheit auch mal anschließen!
Ich brauche mal wieder etwas Kraftausdauer...nachdem es gestern
gegen Schluss etwas flotter wurde war der Akku doch ziemlich schnell leer.

Apropos...ich bin weiterhin für *pro* Jungenwald


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Februar 2011)

für ne Pussitour wäre ich auch zu haben. 
Wäre nett wenn Ihr den Termin hier kundtun würdet.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (13. Februar 2011)

Wir treffen uns morgen früh um 10 Uhr in Bous am Kreisel bei aldi/EKC. Geplant sind ca. 80-100 km.


----------



## -rennradler- (13. Februar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Apropos...ich bin weiterhin für *pro* Jungenwald


 

Und ich muss wieder nen "Berg" mehr fahren... Oder ich reise dann in Zukunft auch mit dem Auto an.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Februar 2011)

hmmm...kay um 10 Uhr sitz ich auf Arbeit.

Haut rein.


----------



## -rennradler- (13. Februar 2011)

Ist bei uns auch eher Zufall, dass wir beide Zeit haben. Aber wir können da gerne mal nen Tag raus suchen, an dem jeder Zeit hat.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, sehr schön war's. 
Auch wenn mein DICKER Körper nicht so will wie ich. Die letzten HM musste ich fast schieben. 

******
Bin auch für pro Jungenwald, grade weil es dann einen Berg mehr sein darf. 
*****


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ist bei uns auch eher Zufall, dass wir beide Zeit haben. Aber wir können da gerne mal nen Tag raus suchen, an dem jeder Zeit hat.



Das ist doch ein Wort


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Februar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schön war's.
> Auch wenn mein DICKER Körper nicht so will wie ich. Die letzten HM musste ich fast schieben.
> 
> ******
> ...


Ich glaube ich muss dir mal ordentlich in den A.... damit du wieder in die Gänge kommst. Willst doch zum Gäsbock fit sein oder?
Auch für Pro Jungenwald! Versuch mal am Samstag da zu sein, wenn mein Rotznas besser ist. Markus dann kommst du bitte auch damit ich einen Gegner habe.


----------



## -rennradler- (13. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Wort


 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich schicke mal den Sonntag in den Ring...


----------



## michael.sc (13. Februar 2011)

@Dämon: Das würd ich mir aber zweimal überlegen. Die rosa
Pussyfraktion wird Dich sowas von zersägen!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Februar 2011)

im Moment bestimmt...aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich schicke mal den Sonntag in den Ring...



Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Februar 2011)

Die rosa Pussyfraktion hat grad nix aufem Ei... 
Rennradfahrer sind ja ehh alle gedopt... somit dürfen wir (harten Mountainbiker) uns (lieber chris) mit denen nicht vergleichen... 
Nur weil sie ab und an mal mit uns MTB fahren gehen sind sie doch immer noch Pussys ^^ 

war das jetzt zu hart?


----------



## agent_smith (13. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Ich schicke mal den Sonntag in den Ring...



Hört sich gut an! da wär ich bei der "23mm Pussyrunde" auch dabei 

LG Timo


----------



## -rennradler- (13. Februar 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! da wär ich bei der "23mm Pussyrunde" auch dabei
> 
> LG Timo


 
Hier outen sich ja immer mehr... 
Bist Du morgen schon am Start?


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2011)

Wer ist Mittwoch am Start.
Wird wieder feucht, fröhlich;-)
Mit anschließender WB-Vernichtung im CH


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wer ist Mittwoch am Start.
> Wird wieder feucht, fröhlich;-)
> Mit anschließender WB-Vernichtung im CH



Gibt es schon eine Zielvorgabe?
Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag... (SW)
Das geht aber nur mit XXL Ausgang


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2011)

Zielvorgabe ist immer vor 12 heimzukommen.
Das gelingt uns ja bekannterweise manchmal.
XXL heisst WB Vernichtung AHK
SW= Saarwellingen oder Südwesten?


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Zielvorgabe ist immer vor 12 heimzukommen.
> Das gelingt uns ja bekannterweise manchmal.
> XXL heisst WB Vernichtung AHK
> SW= Saarwellingen oder Südwesten?



Vor 12 ist ja kein Problem. Hab eh nur Saft für zwei Stunden.
SW = Südwesten, oder Sandboden mit Wassereinlagen 

Ah, kenn sich einer dort aus. Bei meinem Bio-Navi ist der Kompass defekt.


----------



## Tobilas (14. Februar 2011)

@zeitweiser: sw= Sagenweg im Südwesten ab Saarwellingen, is doch klar odda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (14. Februar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Zielvorgabe?
> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag... (SW)
> Das geht aber nur mit XXL Ausgang



do hammas: MW's paradoxon

wird noch samschdas von da *kern-AKF am vondaheyda bersch "zersaegt"*....   unn von da AKF*!* zerlegt zu werre is rischdisch schwer,  
unn schon mittwochs druff bettelt der herr um xxl ausgang 
scheen wars, do simma widda debei

@zeitweiser: so wies im moment ausschaut bringt die AKF ihr special guest _(jung-blond-fit)_ widda mit, unn damit dass frollein gehe end net im dunkle steht, koennt'schde als kavalier alter schule evtl. mol e ersatzakku im saeckche hann... der tiefe dank der Fraktion SBwest sei dir gewiss

bis mittwoch danne!
de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Februar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: sw= Sagenweg im Südwesten ab Saarwellingen, is doch klar odda?




Da freu ich mich  

Es soll sogar trocken bleiben


----------



## michael.sc (14. Februar 2011)

@ klausoleum: Auf was freust Du Dich? SW oder JBF.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Februar 2011)

Jbf?


----------



## michael.sc (14. Februar 2011)

@klausoleum: de Gaschd fumm Deli


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Februar 2011)

) SW natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (14. Februar 2011)

au dann können wir ja am Mittwoch beim Blockhaus vorbei


----------



## michael.sc (14. Februar 2011)

...ich denke MW hat mit SW den Warndt oder Berus gemeint.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Februar 2011)

Wohl wahr... 
Sagenweg müssen wir auch demnächst mal wieder in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## c1deli (14. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ) SW natürlich



... natuerlich


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Februar 2011)

Test


----------



## agent_smith (14. Februar 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Hier outen sich ja immer mehr...
> Bist Du morgen schon am Start?



leider nein, muss ja schaffen.
aber mittwoch hört sich verdammt gut an! 
"wb-vernichtung im ch"

werde aber auch da leider passen müssen, 
ich kann während dieser woche nur di und do ab 1700 fahren, dann wieder sa + so. 

lg


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Februar 2011)

Sorry,datt mit de Billa muss ich noch üywen...

LG
TomTom


----------



## -rennradler- (14. Februar 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> leider nein, muss ja schaffen.
> aber mittwoch hört sich verdammt gut an!
> "wb-vernichtung im ch"
> 
> ...


 

Bei mir ist jetzt auch erstmal wieder Schluss mit Freizeit. Bis Freitag werde ich wohl nur noch auf der Rolle "fahren" können. 
Samstag MTB: wird wahrscheinlich klappen.
Sonntag RR: Wann und wo?


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Februar 2011)

5 ritzel tom schrieb:


> sorry,datt mit de billa muss ich noch üywen...
> 
> Lg
> tomtom



jo...


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Februar 2011)

*Die Gretchenfrage: 
Treffpunkt Jungenwald oder Aldi Köllerbach*

Da 5 Bikern 10 Meinungen haben, hier mal eine Doodle Liste für die bessere Übersicht. Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung. Nur so kann man sich ein Bild machen über die Vorlieben. Solide Demokratie hat noch nie geschadet. Lassen wir die Mehrheit entscheiden.  

Über die Vor- und Nachteile möchte ich mich jetzt nicht auslassen, das überlasse ich denen die regelmäßig am Treff sind. 

Also ab zur Abstimmung... Doodledideidiedooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (15. Februar 2011)




----------



## Klausoleum (15. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das wird ziehmlich eindeutig ausgehen ^^ 

Zumindest von denen die immer am Start sind...


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

ist ja auch kein Wunder, die sind auch nicht hier im Forum...
ich enthalte mich da mal, bin dafür zu selten da.


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Februar 2011)

Wat nich iss, kann ja noch werden  

Ich meld Mich schon mal für Samstag an.
Morgen wirds mir zu dunkel...

MfG Manu


----------



## c1deli (15. Februar 2011)

sabbern einstelle, den akku wieder aus da tasch...
AKF special guest jbf hat seine teilnahme auf samstag verschoben
morje komme nur widda die zwei alde schrumbelische langsamfahrer 
bis dann!
de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Februar 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> sabbern einstelle, den akku wieder aus da tasch...
> AKF special guest jbf hat seine teilnahme auf samstag verschoben
> morje komme nur widda die zwei alde schrumbelische langsamfahrer
> bis dann!
> de deli




dann komm ich auch nicht


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2011)

Met us wollt ich aach net allän enn de Wald
Donn mache ma morje nommo en Vorruhestandstour


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Februar 2011)

) soso ich werd euch schon Beine machen ^^


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2011)

Es gebt net gehetzt.
Wir wollen den SW doch geniesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (18. Februar 2011)

Ich meld mich mal für morgen an! 14:00 *ALDI! * (Apropos 13 zu Nulllllll)


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. Februar 2011)

14:00 ALDI-Köllerbach ...

OK ...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Februar 2011)

komme Morgen mit der AKF und JBF  

Gruß


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Februar 2011)

ich würd schwer gern kommen, kanns mir zeitlich aber iwie nicht leisten :-/ 

naja vll klappts trotzdem


----------



## agent_smith (18. Februar 2011)

muss morgen passen, aber was is nun mit dem pussytreff am sonntag?


----------



## HardRock07 (18. Februar 2011)

Los Klaus, geb dir nen Ruck 
Ich erscheine dann morgen mit wenig Federweg 

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (18. Februar 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> muss morgen passen, aber was is nun mit dem pussytreff am sonntag?


 

Sonntag Morgen wäre doch gut. Wir könnten ja den Treffpunkt am Aldi einfach übernehmen. 10 Uhr? Wer fährt mit?

Morgen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Februar 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Los Klaus, geb dir nen Ruck
> Ich erscheine dann morgen mit wenig Federweg
> 
> MfG Manu



Muss ich mal sehen wann ich morgen rauskomm, und wie weit ich mit lernen komm...


----------



## c1deli (19. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> komme Morgen mit der AKF und JBF
> 
> Gruß



stimmt

de deli


----------



## puremalt (19. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich komm doch net. Hab ein Angebot bekommen, daß ich nicht ablehnen kann.
Awwer vielleicht nägschde Samsdach.

Welch Fraktion is dann die JBF?


----------



## c1deli (20. Februar 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Awwer vielleicht nägschde Samsdach.
> 
> Welch Fraktion is dann die JBF?



purmalti:  die JBF iss ne ein-mann-fraktion, unn genaugenomm noch net emols dass...  
de herr hardliner zB kennt die uffloesung, unn die steht hier auch ein,zwei seite vornedran geschrieb 
unn dass mit naegschde samschda, dass merk' ich mir 

wie wars dann geschda??  die schaff hatt mich kurzfrisdisch devor ausgebremst 

scheena sunndaa!

de deli


----------



## HardRock07 (20. Februar 2011)

Schee wars.
Fuffzehn mann/Frau waren wir.
Gefahren sind wir ne schööööne Runde um den Pütt  (Püttlingen)






Auf dem Bild ist sogar Fraktion JBF zu sehen 

MfG Manu


----------



## michael.sc (20. Februar 2011)

...und zum Schluss noch gemütlich auf 401 m ü.NN.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Billa...http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=40557&id=100000914978935&l=662b31d81b
[email protected] hons geschaft...
LG
TomTom


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Februar 2011)

unn du sagst Du bist zu alt für den scheiß ^^


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Februar 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Billa...http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=40557&id=100000914978935&l=662b31d81b
> [email protected] hons geschaft...
> LG
> TomTom



Schwer schöne Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
Nix für Trailverweigerer;-)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Februar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
> Nix für Trailverweigerer;-)



mache Waldabschnitte die Ihr als Trails bezeichnet...sind wohl eher querfeldeinwege...und ziemlich weglos...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mache Waldabschnitte die Ihr als Trails bezeichnet...sind wohl eher querfeldeinwege...und ziemlich weglos...



Wenn jeder so denkt, würde es keine eingefahrenen Trails geben 
Also immerzu reinhauen und im Herbst die geilsten Trails genießen 



Mittwoch abend große Runde Richtung Mangelhausen und Tunneldurchfahrt?

Oder ich bin morgens schon unterwegs, die Zeit wirds zeigen


----------



## michael.sc (22. Februar 2011)

...mal schauen ob ich morgen Abend von der Couch hoch komme.


----------



## leeqwar (22. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend große Runde Richtung Mangelhausen und Tunneldurchfahrt?



ich hätte noch eine anfahrts-alternative über habach im angebot.

aber mangelhausen ist momentan schon etwas sagen wir mal sumpfig...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Februar 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eine anfahrts-alternative über habach im angebot.
> 
> aber mangelhausen ist momentan schon etwas sagen wir mal sumpfig...



Ich glaub da ist es heut abend dochnoch knippel hart gefrohren. 
Muss davon abgesehen aber alle aktuellen Fahrradfahrten absagen 

Hab grad beim putzen extremstes Schwingenhauptlagerspiel festgestellt. Die muss ich jetzt erstmal wechseln, liegen aber schon hin


----------



## Tobilas (22. Februar 2011)

ich meld mich mal ab für morgen, Termine, Termine :-(

Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (23. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr schon heute Nachmittag mit Tom ab 17:00 Uhr. Bin also nicht um
19:00 Uhr am Treff.


----------



## c1deli (23. Februar 2011)

das AKF-stammduo der blume- unn rohrmeischda rollt wieder heran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (24. Februar 2011)

Samstag 26.02.11...mal wieder Richtung *F*
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr *ALDI*
Weitere Treffpunkte:
14:10 Uhr P Bahnhof Püttlingen
14:30 Uhr (+/- 5 Min.) Luisenthaler Brücke


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Februar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> *Die Gretchenfrage:
> Treffpunkt Jungenwald oder Aldi Köllerbach*
> 
> Da 5 Bikern 10 Meinungen haben, hier mal eine Doodle Liste für die bessere Übersicht. Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung. Nur so kann man sich ein Bild machen über die Vorlieben. Solide Demokratie hat noch nie geschadet. Lassen wir die Mehrheit entscheiden.
> ...



So, die Dodddddle Liste ist jetzt ja wohl fertig. 
Was machen wir nun damit?


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Februar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> So, die Dodddddle Liste ist jetzt ja wohl fertig.
> Was machen wir nun damit?



Ich hab mich auch noch eingetragen!
Bin ab Mitte März wieder dabei


----------



## wilde.lilli (24. Februar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Schwer schöne Bilder.



Hi Thom,

schöne Bilder, nur leider war ich nicht dabei.

vlg Lilli


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Februar 2011)

Ups. sorry nur ein Test.


----------



## Necromon (25. Februar 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstag 26.02.11...mal wieder Richtung *F*
> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr *ALDI*
> Weitere Treffpunkte:
> 14:10 Uhr P Bahnhof Püttlingen
> 14:30 Uhr (+/- 5 Min.) Luisenthaler Brücke



AKF is dabei, 14:30 an der Luisenthaler Brücke 
LG Alfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Februar 2011)

14:00 Aldi kommmeeeeeeeeee (war gestern auf einem Hausball bitte nicht so viele Berge und immer schön langsam und ach nitt üwwer die Stroß-Restalkohol)

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (26. Februar 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> 14:00 Aldi kommmeeeeeeeeee (war gestern auf einem Hausball bitte nicht so viele Berge und immer schön langsam und ach nitt üwwer die Stroß-Restalkohol)
> 
> LG
> TomTom



fuenfritzeltom, mach da bloss kae sorje! ,  selbschd in demm zustand bischde noch fidda als die AKF

unn denken an die raenjack! gesche end der tour werre laut radar noch koschdenlos die raeder gebutzd

bis noher, de deli


----------



## agent_smith (26. Februar 2011)

komme auch an den bahnhof 

bis gleich


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Februar 2011)

Hier noch die Billa von unserer

 Biketour

...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=41053&id=100000914978935&l=f8c44706c0

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (27. Februar 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier noch die Billa von unserer
> 
> Biketour
> 
> ...



danke fuers einstellen, herr der fuenfritzel
awwa loesch schnell die bilder siwwe unn acht! wenn die de herr hardliner sieht kommt der nie mehr zu uns ins schoene koellertal  selbschd wenn die zwei kraut-strauch-unn ruewe billa sogar bei ihm dehemm in F entstann sinn
schoena sonndaa noch!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (1. März 2011)

für alle ohne Zeitung ;-) 

*


*Quelle: SZ


----------



## CubePhil (1. März 2011)

Das erkenn ich sofort der kleine Trail an der Grenze von Frankreich ,neben der Schnellstraße  da wart ihr ja ganz in meiner nähe das nächste mal kann ich hoffentlich mal mit wenns zeitlich passt .
Gruß Phil


----------



## zeitweiser (2. März 2011)

Bin heute nicht am Start.


----------



## michael.sc (2. März 2011)

Werde heute mit Tom schon ab 16:15 Uhr etwas Sonnenlicht tanken gehn.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. März 2011)

und ich erst am Samstag, nach langem Entzug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (2. März 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Werde heute mit Tom schon ab 16:15 Uhr etwas Sonnenlicht tanken gehn.



gepriesen sind die skifahrer und diejenigen, welche middas um 4 schonn zeit zum duddele hann

unn die AKF passt heut aach, deli muss schaffe unn necro hat annerwerdische termine..
bis samschda danne, unn konserwiere uns dass kaiserwedda!


----------



## michael.sc (2. März 2011)

Apropos Skifahren...ich melde mich für Samstag mal ab...bis zum 12. dann.


----------



## leeqwar (2. März 2011)

dann kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass tobilas kein schalke fan ist...


----------



## leeqwar (2. März 2011)

nun gut. dann wird das heute nix. bestünde interesse, morgen abend zu fahren? 
@klausoleum: vieleicht 2 stunden hometrail-tour?


----------



## agent_smith (2. März 2011)

Morgen bin ich dabei Michael


----------



## Tobilas (2. März 2011)

@leegwar:  ne, Schalke-Fan jetzt nicht grad, aber bin eben erst nachhaus gekommen und schau mir das Spektakel nachher sicher an.......
Momentan ziemlich stressig, mal sehn, wieviel ich von dem "schönen" Wetter noch mitbekomm.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich dabei Michael



ei prima.

19 uhr an der schranke/parkplatz vor der römerstraße?
dann muss ich nicht so hetzen.
falls du früher starten willst, können wir uns auch näher an heusweiler treffen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. März 2011)

Achtung !!!

Hallo liebe Bike-Freunde 

Neuer Treffpunkt ab März Sportplatz Jungenwald.

Bis Samstag 14:00 ...


LG
TomTom


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2011)

Mal schauen wie heftig die Grün-Weiße-Nacht wird,evtl. bin ich dann auch am Start...aber gemütlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie heftig die Grün-Weiße-Nacht wird,evtl. bin ich dann auch am Start...aber gemütlich.



Dann weis ich schonmal wer nicht da is 


Ich werd am Start sein. Was ist den geplant?

Muss ich mir was einfallen lassen oder was planen?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Dann weis ich schonmal wer nicht da is
> 
> 
> Ich werd am Start sein. Was ist den geplant?
> ...



Richtung Schwarzenholz-Ensdorf Halde und dann über die Griesborner-Halde Westwallbunker 650 und zurück zum Jungenwald ca 40+Km+ 2-5 Weizen mal gucken wer alles am Start ist...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2011)

coool vll schaffen wir dann auch mal die Abfahrt die Halde runter unten durch den Bach


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> coool vll schaffen wir dann auch mal die Abfahrt die Halde runter unten durch den Bach


is datt die do Bachdurchfahrt Klauso die schaffe ich immer...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...188740007833164.41000.100000914978935&theater


----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2011)

sollte die hier sein

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.292079&lon=6.794539&zoom=18&layers=M

wos hintendran so böse den Berg hoch geht. Halt nur runter...


----------



## -rennradler- (4. März 2011)

Ich gehe morgen früh wieder nach SLS arbeiten. Die ganze Woche war ich ja nach Saarbrücken ausquartiert. Mal gespannt wie es dort aussieht. Aber ich denke ich werde zeitig zurück sein und dann werde ich mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (4. März 2011)

jawoll, 14:00 am Jungenwald


----------



## michael.sc (5. März 2011)

...viel Spaß!...und denkt dran, das Wasser ist noch etwas zu frisch
zum Baden. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Klausoleum (5. März 2011)

Und dir wünschen wir viel Spaß im Schnee... 





michael.sc schrieb:


> ...viel Spaß!...und denkt dran, das Wasser ist noch etwas zu frisch
> zum Baden. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## c1deli (5. März 2011)

AKF schaffts heut doch net
deli muss schaffe, necro malade..
fangt euch heut viel sonne ein und geniesst die runde
@ msc: obacht! so schneepisten sind zeitweilisch reschd glatt, also net falle un kae haxe breche 

de deli


----------



## Dämon__ (5. März 2011)

@Klaus...du behältst recht, komme nicht nach Püttlingen (ihr seid mir Heute zu schnell) fahre zu Roland nach Sarwellingen und hoffe das der auch noch Restalkohol hat.
@MSC viel Spaß...hoffe das du noch genug Schnee hast.


----------



## Theo1 (5. März 2011)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust von euch am Montag Morgen die Dahner Trails und Umgebung zu Biken.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. März 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> @Klaus...du behältst recht, komme nicht nach Püttlingen (ihr seid mir Heute zu schnell) fahre zu Roland nach Sarwellingen und hoffe das der auch noch Restalkohol hat.
> @MSC viel Spaß...hoffe das du noch genug Schnee hast.



Dämonhatte recht Klauso,war schnell...
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=41722&id=100000914978935&l=e139d553d8

LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. März 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust von euch am Montag Morgen die Dahner Trails und Umgebung zu Biken.
> 
> Grüsse Theo



Manch einer muss halt noch arbeiten.


----------



## Klausoleum (6. März 2011)

Ich ;-)

oder ich mach am Montag die Mangelhausen Vorfahrt... Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte? ...


----------



## Theo1 (6. März 2011)

De Dämon will no Dahn hin.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (6. März 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> De Dämon will no Dahn hin.
> 
> Theo



Hab ich gelesen... Gibts da schon genaue Infos? Bei den Spritpreisen bin ich da eher abgeneigt ;-) aber wenn man BMW fährt muss man auch Geld für die Tankfüllung haben


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2011)

ähh..dat hann ich gelees... 
also Morgen geht es nach Dahn!
Treff am Verkehrsverein um 12.30 Uhr


----------



## Theo1 (6. März 2011)

Also Dahn um 12.30Uhr  da is et ja schon Warm 
Do hol ich die kurz Bugs mit.
@Klaus , Ricci hatt noch Platz schau mal bei Bike Aid .

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2011)

Für Fasendverweigerer, 

14:00 Püttlingen Jungenwald, am Sportplatz


----------



## Klausoleum (7. März 2011)

ohh ihr auch ^^ na dann bis nachher ;-)


----------



## Tobilas (7. März 2011)

War ja schon mal schlecht, aber die Trails in Mangelhausen haben wir immer noch nicht 100% abgefahren ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (7. März 2011)

Was war schlecht ^^? 

Ich werd da mal around about fahren und die Karte mal erneuern...


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> War ja schon mal schlecht, aber die Trails in Mangelhausen haben wir immer noch nicht 100% abgefahren ;-)


NICHT vergassen


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2011)

Mir hat es gefallen, bin jetzt aber bums PLATT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (7. März 2011)

Ein, zwei Bilder sind dann doch noch was geworden... 

Leider ist die Handycam nicht soo schnell beim auslösen 


Aber die Bilder sind umso besser 










(klick für groß)


----------



## Tobilas (7. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> NICHT vergassen



genau, nicht hab ich nicht vergessen, äh, nee, also...
jedenfalls war's klasse


----------



## zeitweiser (8. März 2011)

Mi 19:00
Wer ist am Start?


----------



## c1deli (8. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Mir hat es gefallen, bin jetzt aber bums PLATT.



unn ich erst, ... war noch bumsPLATTER wie du; hann geschda omend kae finga mehr hochkritt zum kommendar schwreiwe
geile tour und schoene ecke und das, obwohl ich schon bei km25 mit hemm-abkuerze geliebäugelt hann. unn ploetzlich ware's 65 unn ich hanns gar net gemerkt (ok, am schluß de AK nuff, do hann die wade)
@klausi: suba idee und sehr vielversprechende egg do owwe
die halb AKF
gez. deli


----------



## Klausoleum (8. März 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> unn ich erst, ... war noch bumsPLATTER wie du; hann geschda omend kae finga mehr hochkritt zum kommendar schwreiwe
> geile tour und schoene ecke und das, obwohl ich schon bei km25 mit hemm-abkuerze geliebäugelt hann. unn ploetzlich ware's 65 unn ich hanns gar net gemerkt (ok, am schluß de AK nuff, do hann die wade)
> @klausi: suba idee und sehr vielversprechende egg do owwe
> die halb AKF
> gez. deli



Danke Danke 

Selbst ich war am Ende nicht mehr soo frisch ^^ 

Werd mir mal den Ecken dort oben genauer ansehen, und die Karte aktuallisieren... War schon lage nicht mehr dort...


Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht besser am Mittwoch Nachmittag bei bester Sonne fahren gehen soll, sofern jemand mitkommt???


----------



## c1deli (9. März 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> Wer ist am Start?



planung aus SB West:
mi 19 uhr AKF in halbbesetzung
sa 14 uhr AKF in vollbesetzung
und dann, warm aanziehe: die volle dröhnung aus AK...
mi 19 uhr AKF in vollbesetzung incl. special guest JBF

gruss!  de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. März 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> Wer ist am Start?



falls ich auf der autobahn nicht gestaut werde, bezaubere ich euch heute abend wieder mit trittfrequenzen jenseits der hundert.


----------



## c1deli (9. März 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> falls ich auf der autobahn nicht gestaut werde, bezaubere ich euch heute abend wieder mit trittfrequenzen jenseits der hundert.



meeensch leeqwar, rebarier doch mol dei schaltung! dir beim trete zuzugugge treibt einem jo die traene in die augen
ansonschde


----------



## leeqwar (9. März 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> meeensch leeqwar, rebarier doch mol dei schaltung! dir beim trete zuzugugge treibt einem jo die traene in die augen
> ansonschde



'isch 'abe gar kein schaltwerk...


----------



## c1deli (9. März 2011)

mist,
de deli iss fuer heut widda raus aussem geschaeft, die schaff geht vor..
euch viel spass
bis samschda danne


----------



## Klausoleum (9. März 2011)

wirds Regen geben???


----------



## zeitweiser (9. März 2011)

Mangelhausen ist ne schöne Ecke.
Und mit der hohen Trittfrequenz iss jetzt auch vorbei


----------



## Klausoleum (9. März 2011)

ne schöne ecke zu fahren oder ne schöne ecke zum cruisen??

Was habt ihr denn mem leegwar gemacht???


----------



## zeitweiser (10. März 2011)

In Mangelhausen ist man schnell.


----------



## leeqwar (10. März 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mangelhausen ist ne schöne Ecke.
> Und mit der hohen Trittfrequenz iss jetzt auch vorbei



puh, da bin ich ja froh, dass du wieder heimgefunden hast (aus einem gebiet, wo noch nicht einmal alle trails in osm gelistet sind  ). aber ich darf von meiner nachtorientierungslosigkeit nicht auf andere schliessen.

tjach, jetzt hab ich auch kein schaltauge mehr... 
eine gute sache hat es ja, den deli wirds freuen


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> puh, da bin ich ja froh, dass du wieder heimgefunden hast (aus einem gebiet, wo noch nicht einmal alle trails in osm gelistet sind  ). aber ich darf von meiner nachtorientierungslosigkeit nicht auf andere schliessen.
> 
> tjach, jetzt hab ich auch kein schaltauge mehr...
> eine gute sache hat es ja, den deli wirds freuen




Bitte mehr Infos für unbeteiligte ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (10. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Bitte mehr Infos für unbeteiligte ^^



eigentlich wollte ich dir die gegend "in echt" zeigen, aber bis der neue rahmen aufgebaut ist dauert es noch. ich schicke dir heute abend die koordinaten per pm.


----------



## Klausoleum (10. März 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich dir die gegend "in echt" zeigen, aber bis der neue rahmen aufgebaut ist dauert es noch. ich schicke dir heute abend die koordinaten per pm.




koordinaten von mangelhausen?? da waren wir am montag auch... 


an ALLE SAMSTAGSBIKER  

Samstag 14:00 Uhr Jungenwald? Kenn jemand von euch schon den Kaltensteinpfad aufem Hoxberg? Wenn nicht fahren wir da Samstag mal hin. Ist echt ein kleines Schmankerl ^^


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. März 2011)

Kaltensteinpfad ist immer eine Reise wert,bin leider stark Erkältet komme am Samstag nur wenn es mir besser geht...

LG
Tom-Tom


Klausoleum schrieb:


> koordinaten von mangelhausen?? da waren wir am montag auch...
> 
> 
> an ALLE SAMSTAGSBIKER
> ...


----------



## Klausoleum (11. März 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Kaltensteinpfad ist immer eine Reise wert,bin leider stark Erkältet komme am Samstag nur wenn es mir besser geht...
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom




Dann wirst du sicher was verpassen ;-) 

An alle andren... Freut euch auf schöne Trails die auch mal bisschen gefällt haben


----------



## agent_smith (11. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Dann wirst du sicher was verpassen ;-)
> 
> An alle andren... Freut euch auf schöne Trails die auch mal bisschen gefällt haben



Hab im mom leider kein funktionsfähiges HR und werde daher aufs RR umsteigen...

Viel Spaß, der Kaltensteinpfad ist top!

LG Timo


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. März 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Hab im mom leider kein funktionsfähiges HR und werde daher aufs RR umsteigen...
> 
> Viel Spaß, der Kaltensteinpfad ist top!
> 
> LG Timo



Kann Dir mein SSP ausleihen 

42:17


----------



## agent_smith (11. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Kann Dir mein SSP ausleihen
> 
> 42:17



Danke Markus, aber SSP 29" hab ich doch selbst 
Michael leiht mir sein Schaltungs-HR ! Yeah!


----------



## Tobilas (11. März 2011)

Cool, kommt ihr mich abholen?


----------



## chris84 (11. März 2011)

Die Runde kann ich nur empfehlen, Klausis Route stammt von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (11. März 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Danke Markus, aber SSP 29" hab ich doch selbst
> Michael leiht mir sein Schaltungs-HR ! Yeah!



Oder vielleicht mein schnelles schwarzes?


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. März 2011)

Komme morgen...


----------



## Klausoleum (11. März 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Cool, kommt ihr mich abholen?



Können wir machen, wir werden vom Römerweg via Schwarzenholz hinten hoch Richtung Reisbach fahren. 

Wie wärs mit Schwarzenholz Ortskern? ca 15 bis 20 nach 2??


----------



## Tobilas (11. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Können wir machen, wir werden vom Römerweg via Schwarzenholz hinten hoch Richtung Reisbach fahren.
> 
> Wie wärs mit Schwarzenholz Ortskern? ca 15 bis 20 nach 2??



ich schlage Herchenbach Autobahnbrücke vor, melde mich über Handy, aber so gg 14:20 is ok.....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (12. März 2011)

ist ok. Zeitlich sollte das auch recht gut passten, wenn wir uns nicht auf den Trails bis dorthin verhäddern...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. März 2011)

Viel Spaß--- bin immer noch Krank.

LG
TomTom





5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Kaltensteinpfad ist immer eine Reise wert,bin leider stark Erkältet komme am Samstag nur wenn es mir besser geht...
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (12. März 2011)

armer Tom... Werden dir Bericht erstatten ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. März 2011)

Bringe noch Verstärkung mit


----------



## c1deli (12. März 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> planung aus SB West:
> mi 19 uhr AKF in halbbesetzung
> sa 14 uhr AKF in vollbesetzung
> und dann, warm aanziehe: die volle dröhnung aus AK...
> ...



glaawen der AKF baggage bloss nix meh, die sinn doch mit'em klammersack gepudert...
mittwoch nix, heut aach nix, jetzt sinn ma mol uff die geplante volle dröhnung gespannt.
euch jedenfalls viel spass heute!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (12. März 2011)

Sooo ich hoff es war nicht zu stramm für euch. Bzw zu einseitig. War  anfahrtstechnisch nicht soo trailreich, dafür muss ich mich  entschuldigen, und dafür dass die Zeit nicht gereicht hat. Aber ich  glaub mehr währe hier nicht besser gewesen ^^ 
Runter ja, hoch nein ;-) 

Sind dann immerhin noch 1360,54Hm zusammen gekommen... 

Danke für das zahlreiche erscheinen ;-)


Hier gitbs die gesamte Statistik
(allerdings mit Anfahrt aus HSW)







Und hier gibts das 3D Höhenmodell:







Im Oste liegt die Anfahr aus HSW. Im Norden der Hoxberg und im Süden der Jungnewald.


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. März 2011)

Hallo Klaus, 

vielen Dank für die lockere Tour. 
Fast genau 60 Km und kaum Höhe. Genau
das richtige für den Saisonstart. 

Problem nur, wie können wir das nächste Woche toppen?

So, jetzt bin ich platt und muss in die Haia... 

@ Patrick, noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## chris84 (12. März 2011)

toppen? kein Problem... die DH-Abfahrt noch dazu, und dann über den Panorama-Weg zum Litermont: Gipfeltour und Sagenweg

= 120km und 2500hm


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. März 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> toppen? kein Problem... die DH-Abfahrt noch dazu, und dann über den Panorama-Weg zum Litermont: Gipfeltour und Sagenweg
> 
> = 120km und 2500hm



nicht von der Länge und Höhe, sondern vom Erlebnis her...
Höher und weiter geht ja immer.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. März 2011)

Hab eben mal nachgesehen,
der Schaumberg ist auch nur 25km von Heusweiler entfernt. Anreise über Wald und Feldwegen... und ca 500Hm...

Ist doch gar nicht mal soo weit


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nachgesehen,
> der Schaumberg ist auch nur 25km von Heusweiler entfernt. Anreise über Wald und Feldwegen... und ca 500Hm...
> 
> Ist doch gar nicht mal soo weit



Genau und da gibt es auch langhaarige Beikegeschöpfe...


----------



## Tobilas (13. März 2011)

grrrrrrr 
do bringen mir de Klausi mo hin 
ok, es zieht sich schon ganz schön von Püttlingen aus, das is ne Tagestour. Aber warum net ? es wird jo irgendwann mo jeder bissje Zeit hann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (14. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> @ Patrick, noch gut nach Hause gekommen?



Na klar 
Bin genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt umgekehrt 
Hatte daheim 45Km mit 630Hm auf der Uhr. Für mich genug um die Saison zu eröffnen


----------



## chris84 (14. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> nicht von der Länge und Höhe, sondern vom Erlebnis her...
> Höher und weiter geht ja immer.


na, in summe ist das dann auch vom erlebnis her getoppt  der Litermont hat da ja auch einiges zu bieten...

Schaumberg lohnt sich übrigens auf jeden Fall! da gibts ne recht nette Abfahrt und ne ziemlich geile Auffahrt über nen schmalen knüppeligen Trail *hrhrh* (fahrbar  )


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. März 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Na klar
> Bin genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt umgekehrt
> Hatte daheim 45Km mit 630Hm auf der Uhr. Für mich genug um die Saison zu eröffnen



OK, aber die paar Extrakilometer hättest Du doch locker geschafft. 
Nach dem Du abgebogen bist, kam ja nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. März 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> OK, aber die paar Extrakilometer hättest Du doch locker geschafft.
> Nach dem Du abgebogen bist, kam ja nicht mehr viel...



ach so - wären dann ca. 20 KM auf ca. 700 Hm gewesen... ich wollte ja meinem Bike nicht so viel zumuten auf der ersten Tour...


----------



## c1deli (17. März 2011)

besser *AKF *als *AKW* hiess es gestern abend am treff
die MW-verstaerkte kerntruppe aus AK hielt das koellertal-faehnlein hoch und drehte ne schoene 40km runde durch die nordwestecke auf teils schon staubigen trails, einsam-aber schoen wars

bis samschda danne!
gez.,  de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2011)

Wieso waren wir hier:







eigentlich noch nicht? Sieht mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. März 2011)

sehr schön 
Ich glaub, da muss man den Kopf einziehen... aber wir haben ja einen Helm





Wo ist das?


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> sehr schön
> Ich glaub, da muss man den Kopf einziehen... aber wir haben ja einen Helm
> 
> 
> ...




Verrate ich nicht  Gibt ne geheime Erlebnistour ^^
Ca. 13km Umkreis von Püttlingen Jungenwald


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2011)

Ich hätt da noch was zum heiß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. März 2011)

Ich weis wo
Schöne Strecke


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2011)

dann müssen wir das bei gelegenheit mal angehen


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. März 2011)

Da wäre ich auch am Start iss ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## michael.sc (18. März 2011)

@Klausoleum: Dort kenn ich noch einen Trail, der ist sogar für
Dich nicht komplett fahrbar! 

...da könnte man doch morgen mal hin fahren. Anfahrt über die
"Leinpfadautobahn" (ca. 45 Minuten) und dann trailig über
die Höhe zurück ins gelobte Land.

AKF könnte an der Luibrücke um 14:30 Uhr dazustoßen.

Wie schauts?

...und HardLiner engagieren wir als Guido für die ganz geheimen Trails.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. März 2011)

Naja viel mehr werd ich Euch wohl nicht mehr an Trails zeigen können denn die schönsten 
sind wohl in der CTF Strecke drin. Aber so ein paar unbekannte HM werd ich Euch zeigen können.

Mal sehen.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. März 2011)

Ei dann starten wir da mal morgen hin  Müsst zwar lernen, aber das kann warten ;-)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was da nicht fahrbar sein soll... 

14uhr jungenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (19. März 2011)

Akf is dabei, 14.30 an der Luisenthaler Brigg 
@ MW: 14.10 beim deli?! 
bis gleich dann

lg Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (19. März 2011)

14:00 Uhr Jungenwald!
14:30 Uhr an da Brigg!


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. März 2011)

bin heute raus, 
fahre morgen nach luxembourg


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. März 2011)

bin dabei 14:00 Jungenwald leider immer noch Krank mol gucke was geht(fahre mol en klänes Stück mit)

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (19. März 2011)

@Tom: wir werden dich schieben wenns nimmer geht...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. März 2011)

so ich muss auch passen.


----------



## michael.sc (19. März 2011)

...dann müssen wir wohl heute die halb geheimen Trails fahren.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. März 2011)

Nicht schlimm ;-) Hab ja es TV dabei...


----------



## Klausoleum (19. März 2011)

Boa Jungs, war das brudal.... Wir waren auf dem Felsenweg am Sonnenberg... 

Sowas von geile Trails. Und Michaels schmankerl war doch gut fahrbar ;-) 

Da will ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder hin ... Hat echt riesen Spaß gemacht. DANKE

Waren bei mir dann immer hin noch 75km und 1700Hm


----------



## Tobilas (19. März 2011)

Alter ! Das war ja scheinbar richtig mächtig..... wo seid ihr gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (19. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Boa Jungs, war das brudal.... Wir waren auf dem Felsenweg am Sonnenberg...
> 
> Sowas von geile Trails. Und Michaels schmankerl war doch gut fahrbar ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Daa kannste mool sehen wo ich armer Kerl wohnen muß


----------



## c1deli (20. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Boa Jungs, war das brudal.... Wir waren auf dem Felsenweg am Sonnenberg...
> 
> Sowas von geile Trails. Und Michaels schmankerl war doch gut fahrbar ;-)
> 
> ...



dem bleibt grad mol gar nix hinzuzufühsche

und am ende gab es wieder nur ungläubiges gemurmel bei der F aus AK     ob des riesigen trailrepertoires ausem säckche der köllervalley-duddler, ähnfach net zu fasse  
dass iss jedesmol wie weihnachde    

oh herr, wann wirds endlich widda middwoch?

deli wünscht schönes WE zusamme

@georgh: armer knechd, duscht ma echd furchtbar läd


----------



## michael.sc (20. März 2011)

@georgh: ...Du musst unbedingt mal zum großen Trailspaß um Spichern einladen...gestern 
auf dem Schwarzwaldweg war Klausoleum nicht mehr zu bremsen...und ich denke dort gibt es 
bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Schmanker zu fahrenl...wobei oben am Panzer siehts ja zur Zeit 
ziemlich böse aus.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal an einem Samstag um 15:00 Uhr am Autowaschpark
in Stiring treffen (wo es hoch geht nach Spichern).


----------



## Klausoleum (20. März 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @georgh: ...Du musst unbedingt mal zum großen Trailspaß um Spichern einladen...gestern
> auf dem Schwarzwaldweg war Klausoleum nicht mehr zu bremsen...und ich denke dort gibt es
> bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Schmanker zu fahrenl...wobei oben am Panzer siehts ja zur Zeit
> ziemlich böse aus.
> ...



Heißt der geile Trail echt Schwarzwaldweg? Und das in Frankreich 

Dann muss ich den in der OSM doch mal benennen


----------



## zeitweiser (20. März 2011)

Das hört sich alles nach einen schönen Muschelkalkrunde auf den Spuren der Spichern CTF an;-)
Wie siehts Mittwoch mit einer Seniorenrunde aus?
Ich bin um 19:00 am Treff.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. März 2011)

Leider keine Zeit... Muss Donnerstag Klausur schreiben


----------



## -rennradler- (20. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Boa Jungs, war das brudal.... Wir waren auf dem Felsenweg am Sonnenberg...
> 
> Sowas von geile Trails. Und Michaels schmankerl war doch gut fahrbar ;-)
> 
> ...


 
War echt gut! So in der Art können wir nächste Woche gern weiter machen...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. März 2011)

Hier noch die Billa von de Tour.


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=42974&id=100000914978935&l=1b92409fb3




LG
TomTom


----------



## Necromon (20. März 2011)

War echt e subba runde, das macht Lust auf mehr 
@ TomTom: Scheene Billa! 

lg Alfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. März 2011)

Echt gute Bilder  

Sollen wir vll nächsten Samstag um 1Uhr los Richtung Litermond, mal ein wenig den Sagenweg rocken?


----------



## georgh (20. März 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @georgh: ...Du musst unbedingt mal zum großen Trailspaß um Spichern einladen...gestern
> auf dem Schwarzwaldweg war Klausoleum nicht mehr zu bremsen...und ich denke dort gibt es
> bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Schmanker zu fahrenl...wobei oben am Panzer siehts ja zur Zeit
> ziemlich böse aus.
> ...


 
Hallo Jungs
Sollte am Sa. schönes Wetter werden--könnt ich bis dahin die " Hometrail-Kontrolle "machen,was noch geht--oder eben nicht
(gestern war hie Kettensägenmasaker--die sinn z.Zt.all verrückt!!)
Allerdings arbeite ich bis 12.! Also wäre treffen hier oben beim "Woll"
für mich zeitlich einfacher!
ABER OB WIRKLICH IRGENDEINER HIER TRAIL-LUSTIG ISS????? 
KAum vorzustellen,sojemanden zu finden??--Vielleicht nur der Tim 

Angebot steht

P.S : welcher Weg ist der Schwarzwaldweg?? Wusst ich auch nicht!!


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2011)

@Klausoleum: Ich denke wir sollten in den nächsten Wochen
die Startzeit auf 14:00 Uhr beibehalten.

Vielleicht können wir ja nächsten Samstag wieder ins Muschelkalktrailparadies
fahren. Es soll ja diese Woche trocken bleiben. Anfahrt über Schöneck
und Stiring...dort ab ca. 15:00 Uhr unter Führung eines einheimischen Guidos
auf die Trails westlich von Spichern (Umgebung von Lixing).

Was meint ihr?


...Details können wir ja noch am Mittwoch-Abend besprechen.


----------



## c1deli (21. März 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klausoleum: Ich denke wir sollten in den nächsten Wochen
> die Startzeit auf 14:00 Uhr beibehalten.



das fänden die zwei selbschdstennische duddler der AKF auch nett dreizehn uhr iss für die jo schon faschd e ka-o kriderium. 
am samschda nach ner sonnigen woche wieder in die ecke iss 
unn denne muschelkalk sollt ma bei pattex als 2K kleber-patent vorschlaan, der iss jo wirklich kriminell babbisch..

bis mittwoch
monsieur 'ardliner, wieder dabei??


----------



## Klausoleum (21. März 2011)

Bin Mittwoch das letzte mal nicht am Start... Nächste Woche aber sicher wieder da  

Dann hab ich alles hinter mir  Und dann mit Sommerzeit isses ehh nochmal en Stückchen geiler


----------



## zeitweiser (23. März 2011)

Bin heute am Start.
Grobe Richtung Südwesten;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (23. März 2011)

Versuche heute auch dabei zu sein, mal sehn was geht.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## leeqwar (23. März 2011)

laut dhl-sendungsverfolgung werde ich heute abend leider noch nicht am start sein. wohl aber nächste woche wieder.


----------



## Necromon (23. März 2011)

Die Akf is heut auch am Start 

lg Alfred


----------



## Tobilas (23. März 2011)

shit, das wird mal wieder nix heute, werde meine Tour wohl erst morgen starten. 
Jedenfalls wünsch ich mal viel Spaß beim "fast-Sommer-Nightride"
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (23. März 2011)

War wieder mal etwas länger heute
Klaus rat mal


----------



## Klausoleum (24. März 2011)

) Hoxberg, Litermont Felsenweg? 

Und am besten in der Reihenfolge?


----------



## c1deli (24. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ) Hoxberg, Litermont Felsenweg?
> 
> Und am besten in der Reihenfolge?



pah, alles pillepalle.....

mir saan nur b.. ,b.., be..,   ber....      ...us 
oh mann ich hann immer noch e gesichtskrompe vom dauernde grinse 

@tobilas: _Jedenfalls wünsch ich mal viel Spaß beim "fast-Sommer-Nightride"_
ei vielen dank für die froschdbeulen mein herr   teilweis hann uns schnuggelische 4°C um die nas geweht, brrr...  awwa vor lauter genussfalte im gesicht hamma dass gar net bemerkt 

dank dem herrn des LED-lichts für diese schöne runde 

@zeitweiser: na, erinnert dich innerlich noch etwas an die rippchen-gedenk-brücke auf dem trail?

gruss vom deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. März 2011)

Samstag 26.03 14:00 Jungenwald...Michel-SC nicht da, und wir am letzten Sa in Spicheren unterwegs waren,de C1deli un de Necromon mim Matz in Berus Rum-gehaust hon würde ich Vorschlagen für Samstag Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Gofplatztrail-3 Kapuziner-Blauloch-Beaumarais-Taffingweiher un an der Saar wieder zurück Jungenwald ca 70 km 1000 hm...oder hat einer noch ne Idee ???


LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## Necromon (24. März 2011)

@ Zeitweiser: scheene Ecke um Berus, immer wieder eine Reise wert 

lg Alfred


----------



## c1deli (25. März 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Samstag 26.03 14:00 Jungenwald...Michel-SC nicht da, und wir am letzten Sa in Spicheren unterwegs waren,de C1deli un de Necromon mim Matz in Berus Rum-gehaust hon würde ich Vorschlagen für Samstag Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Gofplatztrail-3 Kapuziner-Blauloch-Beaumarais-Taffingweiher un an der Saar wieder zurück Jungenwald ca 70 km 1000 hm...oder hat einer noch ne Idee ???
> 
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom



AKF wär debei
oh leck wass name, bis mir mol all die pädcha kenne unn se uns gar aach noch merke könne, do simma alt unn schrummbelisch  
...obwohl, ... grad mol in de spichel geguggt... mist..  
naja, eventuell kann ich am samschda widda so e jungbrunne mitbringe (JBF)  vielleicht helfts jo wass 

gez. deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (25. März 2011)

...meld mich für Samstag ab...werd die eingefahrene Piste im Müllerthal unter
die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## agent_smith (25. März 2011)

werde morgen gegen 14:00 (mangels MTB) eine pussy-RR tour ab püttlingen BHF starten, falls jmd interesse hat...
bin zeitlich leider bis 17:00 begrenzt.
lg


----------



## Necromon (25. März 2011)

Bin Samstag nicht am Start, muß schaffe 

lg Alfred


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2011)

Bilder von der Tour Sa.26.03
 http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=43603&id=100000914978935&l=b046713a1a

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. März 2011)

Tolle Tour  und tolle Bilder


----------



## c1deli (27. März 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bilder von der Tour Sa.26.03
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=43603&id=100000914978935&l=b046713a1a
> 
> LG
> TomTom



unn widda top-geguided, du fünfritzelchef, kenner auch aller unbekannten pfade  
dank sei dir gewiss

scheena sunndaa noch zusamme!


----------



## zeitweiser (27. März 2011)

Berus im hellen für die AKF
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpWuojFGoHA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - GOPR0220[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44TR2V4GsJY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - GOPR0219[/nomedia]


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2011)

Wie können am Samstag jo mol in de URWALD Bike...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=43608&id=100000914978935&l=e26d05b35d

PS. is ach en schöner Ecke

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (28. März 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Wie können am Samstag jo mol in de URWALD Bike...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=43608&id=100000914978935&l=e26d05b35d
> 
> ...



Bist du die kleine Halde auch wieder runter gehoppet  ??


@all: Was ist mit Mittwoch abend? Sommerzeitbegrüßungsride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (28. März 2011)

@ Zeitweiser: Scheene Filmscha von noch scheenere Trails.
   bis Mittwoch 

lg Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2011)

@Klausoleum: Mittwochsregen!

@Tom: Urwald? Die Trails dort liegen ziemlich zu mit blauen 
Bikes...vielleicht sollten wir noch 14 Tage warten, dann sind die wohl verblüht. 

Urwald hört sich gut an, ich hab auch schon in der Ferne gesehen wo 
Du hoch möchtest.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. März 2011)

Heute 19:00
wer ist am Start?


----------



## michael.sc (30. März 2011)

...werde wohl mit Tom etwas früher starten.


----------



## Klausoleum (30. März 2011)

je nach Wetter werde ich am Start sein. Darf aber nicht regnen ;-)


----------



## leeqwar (30. März 2011)

hab gestern abend bei ner testfahrt noch ein probelm mit dem steuersatz entdeckt. sieht eher schlecht aus heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (30. März 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> hab gestern abend bei ner testfahrt noch ein probelm mit dem steuersatz entdeckt. sieht eher schlecht aus heute.



Hast doch noch 5 Stunden


----------



## c1deli (30. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> je nach Wetter werde ich am Start sein. Darf aber nicht regnen ;-)



AKF rollt auch heran. 
es darf sogar rähne, bloss net zufill

@leegwar: meennsch..  hinne kabutt, vorne kabutt  unn weihnachde iss noch sooo weit weg 
so langsam misse ma dich mol ins omendgebet mit uffnemme

bis noher!, de deli


----------



## c1deli (31. März 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hast doch noch 5 Stunden



5 stunne ware zu wenisch meister leegwar hats net geschafft..

ansonschde simma original am rähn vorbeigeduddelt, also guut, ganz am schluss noh glockeschlaach 10uhr warens vier tropfe.
appropos vier, ohne die firma lampenbau johannes wäre ma sogar nur drei gewähn 
wassn los?? die mittwochsgrupp muss jo ball mindermenge-zuschlaach zahle    los!, raus uffs rad, de frühling ruft

ach so, joh, es tapfere schneiderlein hamma aach getroff:
zwar net 7, awwa locker 2 löcher uff ähne streich in die wand gebrannt:







unn am samschda iss de frühling aach schonn widda vorbei...

do iss nämlich schonn sommer  
bis dann!!

de deli, AKF


----------



## michael.sc (31. März 2011)

...wir haben gestern die Stunde Verlängerung ausgenutzt und sind ein lockeres 
Ründchen bis zum Sonnenuntergang gefahren...es war ja richtig mild und staubtrocken.

Für Samstag ist die "kurz Bux" mit weißen Haxen angesagt...vielleicht kauf
ich mir heute noch schockobraune Schuhcreme.


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> 5 stunne ware zu wenisch meister leegwar hats net geschafft..



ach ja, nachmittags 5 stunden zeit um am rad zu schaffen: das wäre ein traum... 

oder war das gestern ein angebot, dass ich klausoleum das rad zwecks vollendung hätte zukommen lassen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (31. März 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> unn am samschda iss de frühling aach schonn widda vorbei...
> 
> do iss nämlich schonn sommer
> bis dann!!



sehr geil  

hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so bis Weihnachten


----------



## Klausoleum (2. April 2011)

ich hab grad die kurz bux ausgepackt


----------



## HardRock07 (2. April 2011)

Wie, jetzt erst ?


----------



## c1deli (2. April 2011)

AKF kann heut net komme, es iss zu warm... 



.. nä, war nur quatsch  bis gleich!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (2. April 2011)

Boa, war das sooooo geil  

- Kaiserwetter
- Hammertrails im Urwald 
- Staubtrocken bis Matschnass
- Legga Mädcha 
- und noch viel leckreres WeizenBIER... 


und wie heißt diese Blume:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (2. April 2011)

War echt supa heit, hat alles gepaßt. Un es Weize hat aach geschmeckt 
@ Klausoleum: die Blum heischt "Buschwindröschen" 
Hann ich doch misse mei Biecher bemühe 

lg Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (2. April 2011)

...genau so heißt das Blümchen (nicht die Weizenbierbringerin!


Vorallem der neue "No Klausoleum- Trail"


----------



## Klausoleum (2. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...genau so heißt das Blümchen (nicht die Weizenbierbringerin!
> 
> 
> Vorallem der neue "No Klausoleum- Trail"






Hammer hart


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. April 2011)

Hier noch die Billa bis uf die Ritter-stroß...
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=44228&id=100000914978935&l=857358561d

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (3. April 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier noch die Billa bis uf die Ritter-stroß...
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=44228&id=100000914978935&l=857358561d
> 
> LG
> TomTom



widda gudd gemach, du 5ritzelpaparazzo

so bilda sinn doch immer widda kläne gedächtnisstütze, wass für e schönie sach die duddelei in so ner grupp iss
unn jetzt schoon'schde dich mol rischdisch!, damit de widda fit wirschd. sonschd misse ma dich mol ernschdhaft ins gebet holle 
mir wolle nämlich e gesunder tomtom debei hann  ... selbschd wenn ma dich dann imma nur von hinne siehn

de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. April 2011)

deli haschd jo reschd nitt das ma uff enmol do 

  mein Mama un Papa hat immer schun gesat her uf die "Alde" fon dene koschde noch fill lehre---bis näschd wuch om Somschdach.
Hoffentlich hon ich en gutt 

 

die do Wuch


de Tom


----------



## Klinger (3. April 2011)

... und ausnahmsweise war ich mal wieder rechtzeitig zu hause!!!


----------



## michael.sc (4. April 2011)

...bist Du doch über die Autobahn gefahren? Klinger, Klinger...und das 
mit Blei im Blut.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. April 2011)

Wo gehts denn am Mittwoch hin? 

Müssen es mal wieder knallen lassen ;-) Nach Rodalpen bin ich bissi verwöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. April 2011)

IST NOCH JEMAND DA?? 

iwie schlafen die Jungs und Mädels hier bissi ein, wird Zeit euch wach zu rütteln...


----------



## HardRock07 (5. April 2011)

Komm setz die Lampe auf, wir ziehen noch ne Runde


----------



## michael.sc (5. April 2011)

...wollte am Do vielleicht an den "No-..." Trail...jemand Lust "mitzukommen"?
Klaus (PN)?


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wollte am Do vielleicht an den "No-..." Trail...jemand Lust "mitzukommen"?
> Klaus (PN)?



Donnerstag hab ich wahrscheinlich Zeit.
Wann bist du dort?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. April 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn am Mittwoch hin?
> 
> Müssen es mal wieder knallen lassen ;-) Nach Rodalpen bin ich bissi verwöhnt



Vorschlag für Mittwoch:
Mangelhausen.
Willst uns ja noch was zeigen.
No klausotrail will ich auch mal sehen.


----------



## Klausoleum (5. April 2011)

Mangelhausen is glaub nicht soo gut... Da muss noch bisschen was gemacht werden in Sachen fahrbarkeit und OSM. 



Urwald is auf jeden Fall ne Reise Wert... Können wir die Trails auf beiden Seiten der AB abgrasen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (5. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wollte am Do vielleicht an den "No-..." Trail...jemand Lust "mitzukommen"?
> Klaus (PN)?



Ich würde gerne am Donnerstag (u. Helmut) mitfahren? Wann würdest du starten? Und wie lange ungefähr?

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2011)

@Lilli: PN ist unterwegs!


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2011)

...ich meld mich mal für heute Abend 19:00 Uhr an! Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## puremalt (6. April 2011)

Je nachdem wo's hingeht würd ich mich auch mal wieder sehen lassen.


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2011)

Der Herr des Lichts hat sich noch nicht geäußert!


----------



## Klausoleum (6. April 2011)

Der Herr des Lichts wollte nach Mangelhausen, siehe oben...

Würd aber mal den kompletten Urwald vorschlagen


----------



## c1deli (6. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich meld mich mal für heute abend 19:00 uhr an! Wer ist noch am start?



akf


----------



## zeitweiser (6. April 2011)

ok wir fahren in den Osten und über den Norden heim;-)
Biteschied rollt bergab einfach besser.


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2011)

...also Sauerei vorprogrammiert!


----------



## puremalt (6. April 2011)

Kann ich euch irgendwo nördlich von Burbach/Altenkessel treffen? Wo? zBsp Kreuzung Von-der-Heyd-Str/Altenkesseler Str? Wann etwa? 19:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (6. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> akf



Versuche auch um 19:00 oben zu sein


----------



## michael.sc (6. April 2011)

@puremalt: Versuch doch ca. 18:15 Uhr bei der AKF zu sein (oben im Zentrum an der 
Kirche)...ansonsten wird es schwierig sich zu treffen. Ich weiß nicht welche 
Schlammlöcher unser Herr des Lichtes aussucht. 19:30 Uhr packen wir nicht, ich
denke eher 20:00 Uhr unten in V d H (im Tal wo das Katasteramt ist).

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer.


----------



## puremalt (6. April 2011)

Sorry, klappt doch nicht heute. Komm nicht früh genug raus.


----------



## Klausoleum (6. April 2011)

ahhh stress.... bitte warten, bin im tiefflug ^^


----------



## agent_smith (6. April 2011)

alle gut nach hause gekommen?


----------



## Klausoleum (6. April 2011)

Ach ja, war zwar nicht Rodalben aber dennoch schwer geil 

Sogar einen romantischen Sonnenuntergang erlebt mit mehr als ner Hand voll Kerle ... Soviel zum Thema, gell Michael ^^ 





http://imageshack.us


----------



## CubePhil (6. April 2011)

So binn dann auch mal daheim  angekommen das Handynavi hatte zwar den geist aufgegeben aber ist  ja alles wieder gut gegangen ^^ ! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (6. April 2011)

ehhh, bist du jetzt erst zuhaus angekommen ;-)?


----------



## CubePhil (7. April 2011)

Ne war um 22.00 am Auto und binn dann noch ne Runde durch die City gecruist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (7. April 2011)

soso, gut dass wieder alle wohlbehalten im heimathafen eingelaufen sind auch hinter der AKF schloss sich um 22.30 zufrieden die kellertür
aus dem hinteren teil der mittwochsrunde war uebrigens zu erfahren, dass eine gewisse erleichterung spürbar wurde, als die alcatraz-fluchtgruppe vorne nach dem romantischen sonnenuntergang auf halde viktoria sich in sicherheit wiegte und ein moderateres tempo vorlegte (puh, glück gehabt...)
gruss und bis samschda!

de deli

ps. na, alles noch beweglich bei den teilnehmern der gestrigen purzelparade  
jedenfalls von hier die besten wünsche aus AK


----------



## michael.sc (7. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> soso, gut dass wieder alle wohlbehalten im heimathafen eingelaufen sind auch hinter der AKF schloss sich um 22.30 zufrieden die kellertür
> aus dem hinteren teil der mittwochsrunde war uebrigens zu erfahren, dass eine gewisse erleichterung spürbar wurde, als die alcatraz-fluchtgruppe vorne nach dem romantischen sonnenuntergang auf halde viktoria sich in sicherheit wiegte und ein moderateres tempo vorlegte (puh, glück gehabt...)
> gruss und bis samschda!
> 
> ...


 

 Alcatraz-Fluchtgruppe ist gut!


----------



## zeitweiser (7. April 2011)

Die erhöhte Erdanziehungskraft hat nur ein paar Schrammen am Knie hinterlassen.
Drei Einschläge an einem Abend und in kurz bis kurz vor 11


----------



## michael.sc (8. April 2011)

Wer kommt morgen bei erneutem Kaiserwetter? Ich glaube 5RT hat ne 5*-Tour
vorbereitet...14:00 Uhr am A... ähh ich meine natürlich Jungenwald!


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen bei erneutem Kaiserwetter? Ich glaube 5RT hat ne 5*-Tour
> vorbereitet...14:00 Uhr am A... ähh ich meine natürlich Jungenwald!



wo soll's denn hingehen???



Hab euch übrigens gestern im verpasst. War erst gegen 19:30 dort....
Hab festgestellt, dass nun alles fahrbar ist


----------



## c1deli (8. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen bei erneutem Kaiserwetter? Ich glaube 5RT hat ne 5*-Tour
> vorbereitet...14:00 Uhr am A... ähh ich meine natürlich Jungenwald!



AKF is rolling on again, würd' de englisch-babbler saan.
vielleicht sogar widda mit JBF.
unn de 5RT hat jo hoffentlich die rischdisch krankeschweschda die woch bei sich gehatt um iwwa die riddastross nauszukomme

also dann, rad gesaddelt unn umvierzehnuhr am junge wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (8. April 2011)

ei prima  

Ohne den 5RT beeinflussen zu wollen ;-) Littermont wäre mal wieder ne Idee...


----------



## -rennradler- (8. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Alcatraz-Fluchtgruppe ist gut!


 

Das ist dann ab sofort die "AFG"... 
Ich melde mich mal ab für morgen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. April 2011)

bin do 14:00 Jungenwald 

LG
TomTom


----------



## rocky65 (9. April 2011)

Na unter den Bedingungen
kann ich nicht wiederstehen
14 Uhr Jungenwald

Gruß
Christian


----------



## c1deli (9. April 2011)

meensch männers, wass'e geili tour

die pachtener eck do owwe iss jo allemol die anfahrt wert!  anfahrt....  do fallt ma grad die hemmfahrt inn. unn e dankeswort dezu , weil die ziemlich moderat war, nur kläne huwwele, die noch zu packe ware.
die AKF war nämlich zimmlisch platt, puh. 
gudd, ausser em alfred, der iss jo noch geschnurrt wie schmitts katz. wahrscheinlich hat der strolch heit morje nommol an seim blumedünga geschnubbert, ts ts ts...
so, jetzt misse na mich entschuldische, , genau in der reihenfolge, unn dann nommol von vorne

bis mittwoch, scheena sunnda,
de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. April 2011)

Hier noch die Billa...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=44847&id=100000914978935&l=6eed34dc85

LG
Paparazzi


----------



## HardRock07 (10. April 2011)

Sehr schöner Spielplatz !!!


----------



## Klausoleum (10. April 2011)

sehr schöne billa...  

Und ne verdammt geile Tour gestern


----------



## rocky65 (10. April 2011)

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur in allen Punkten zustimmen,außer beim Sagenweg,den sind wir eindeutig in die falsche Richtung gefahren
Ein besonderes Lob unserem Fotograf,er hat ein gutes Auge was dem Betrachter gefällt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Necromon (10. April 2011)

Eigendlich is jo schunn alles gesaad, awwa ums nommo ze saan "geile Tour un scheene Billa vom 5RT"  

vlg Alfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (10. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> die AKF war nämlich zimmlisch platt, puh.
> gudd, ausser em alfred, der iss jo noch geschnurrt wie schmitts katz. wahrscheinlich hat der strolch heit morje nommol an seim blumedünga geschnubbert, ts ts ts...





Necromon schrieb:


> Eigendlich is jo schunn alles gesaad, awwa ums nommo ze saan "geile Tour un scheene Billa vom 5RT"
> 
> vlg Alfred



*hanna's gemerkt?  null dementi, kein wort!! jetzt isses raus.*

pst!, alfred! bring mir so e flasch mit, odda noch besser e ganzi kischd ,    awwa erzähl de annere bloss nix davon

de deli


----------



## agent_smith (12. April 2011)

ich melde mich mal ab bis ostern.


----------



## -rennradler- (12. April 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> ich melde mich mal ab bis ostern.


 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Necromon (12. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> *hanna's gemerkt?  null dementi, kein wort!! jetzt isses raus.*
> 
> pst!, alfred! bring mir so e flasch mit, odda noch besser e ganzi kischd ,    awwa erzähl de annere bloss nix davon
> 
> de deli



pst!, net so laud, ich hann das zeisch doch in grosse Knischter, alles weitere nur noch per PN.

de Necro


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2011)

...bin heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr am Start. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## c1deli (13. April 2011)

Akf


----------



## Klausoleum (13. April 2011)

AFK ink JBF?  dass die alten Säcke wieder was zu guggen haben ^^ 



bin wohl auch am start


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2011)

*AKF*!!! Klaus...ganz ruhig bleiben und tieeef durchatmen! 

Da hat der Deli was angestellt!


----------



## zeitweiser (13. April 2011)

PTF auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (13. April 2011)

PTF... tststs, o langsam gebbts uniwwasichdlich

die AKF herrenfraktion hat sich gerade dezimiert. in informierten kreisen wird gemunkelt, dass herr A. durch eine überdosis blumedünga in mitleidenschaft gezoh genn iss, so wie domols de ikarus an da sonn.
jedenfalls fällt er heut aus. 
ob sich dann die halbe herrenabteilung durch eine ganze dame verstärken kann ist noch offen. das zeitfenster zum verschluß der kellerttür endet bei JBF-begleitung um 22.30, und ohne eigentlich aach.

also danne, keep cool, klausi
unn mit heit omend gugge ma mol!

de deli

ps, evtl. kann der herr MW inspringe


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2011)

@Deli: Kann der Herr MW überhaupt noch bei Dunkelheit Radfahren?


----------



## -rennradler- (13. April 2011)

Ich werde heute auch mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. April 2011)

Berus wär net schlecht


----------



## wilde.lilli (13. April 2011)

Genial, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen!!

vg Lilli




5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier noch die Billa...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=44847&id=100000914978935&l=6eed34dc85
> 
> ...


----------



## Klausoleum (13. April 2011)

War schon ne geile tour heute 

hier noch das Bild der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (14. April 2011)

Anmerkung zum Bild: Die Absperrung wurde *nicht* von uns entfernt!!!


----------



## c1deli (14. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Anmerkung zum Bild: Die Absperrung wurde *nicht* von uns entfernt!!!



gottseidank, die info lasst mei puls widda falle

...unn ich war schon auf halbem weg zum jungewald als ein anruf mich de frische waldduft gesche total frischer heizölduft in nem leicht muffische kella intausche liess...  merde alors

bis samschda zur nägschd vondasonnverwöhnelasse-tour!

de deli


----------



## michael.sc (14. April 2011)

...so, hab mir mal die Runde von gestern Abend auf der OSM 
angeschaut (wo haben wir uns nur herumgetrieben ).
Bei Hierscheid haben wir knapp die Gemeindegrenze von Dirmingen verpasst
(an dem mega flowigen Trail...den wir leider bergauf 
gefahren sind )...bei Mangelhausen leider einen parallellaufenden
Trail verpasst (das Navi ist bestellt)...aber es war trotztdem ne richtig 
gute Runde mit viel Neuem.

Respekt Herr Neupapa!

...noch zur Info 23:15 und 60.

@Deli: De Kella wär schon zu gewähn.


----------



## leeqwar (15. April 2011)

danke. 
die tour ist an ein paar stellen definitiv noch verbesserungswürdig. vielleicht doch auch eher in die andere richtung, dann könnte man den trail bei wiesbach noch mitnehmen. ich glaube der ist in meiner kartenversion aufm gps noch garnicht eingezeichnet (hab eben gesehen, dass er online zu sehen ist). dann würde aber die alte dirtstrecke berghoch weniger spass machen...

ich habe übrigens hierscheid inklusive passüberfahrt mal als bergankunft bei der tour de france angemeldet.

und: 2 minuten nachdem ich von euch abgebogen bin, ist meine 50km "alte" connex-kette gerissen  ihr seid vor mir zuhause gewesen.


----------



## michael.sc (15. April 2011)

...bin morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Start! W k n v?


----------



## -rennradler- (15. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Start! W k n v?


 
Bin dabei und bringe Infos über Deine Fernbedienung mit.


----------



## Klinger (15. April 2011)

I w a n v k


----------



## Klausoleum (15. April 2011)

ich werd mir die neustadttrails um die ohren hauen )


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. April 2011)

Ich fahre heute (also jetzt -> kommt jemand mit???) 
znd am Sonntag
Morgen wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## c1deli (16. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Start! W k n v?



d D i Dbgl. o A, ink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (16. April 2011)

also gudd, bevor dass jetzt ausartet:

" de Deli in Damebegleitung. ohne Alfred, issnochkrank "

unn wie die erfahrung lehrt, hann derartische aankünnischunge vom herr D aus A. vorläufischa charakda...

bis dann


----------



## Klinger (16. April 2011)

Ich will auch nochmal vorbei kommen


----------



## c1deli (16. April 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will auch nochmal vorbei kommen



_I w a n v k _ 

gudda plan


----------



## michael.sc (16. April 2011)

@Klinger: Gut nach Hause gekommen? Waren es mehr als 100?

@Deli: Den Felsenweg müssen wir unbedingt für ein Mai-Samstag
planen...endlose 45 KM!!!


----------



## c1deli (17. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: Den Felsenweg müssen wir unbedingt für ein Mai-Samstag
> planen...endlose 45 KM!!!



ess pälza paradoxon: endlose 45km 
allähn desweche misse ma dass unbedingt mache

@all: wieder ne suba runde gestern. war ja alles dabei: blut, schweiß unn gaaanz viel grinsen  , unn hinnaher das verdiente belohnungsritual, hmmm, so legga 

schöna sunndaa zusamme!

de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> ess pälza paradoxon: endlose 45km
> allähn desweche misse ma dass unbedingt mache
> 
> @all: wieder ne suba runde gestern. war ja alles dabei: blut, schweiß unn gaaanz viel grinsen  , unn hinnaher das verdiente belohnungsritual, hmmm, so legga
> ...



Bei mir ach c1deli...


LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (17. April 2011)

War gestern eine super Runde, danke an den Guide.
Ich war dann mit knapp unter 100km am Limit, aber das Grinsen ging nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht!!!
Ich glaube, ich muß nochmal öfter Samstags ins Köllertal kommen.

Die Billa (heute nur eins):


----------



## rocky65 (17. April 2011)

Hallo,
das war ja mal eine geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeile Runde
Vielen Dank an Michael und an die Krankenschwester samt Sanitäter.
Also die Aussage meine Beine brennen wie Feuer,hat unter der Dusche eine ganz neue Bedeutung bekommen 
Als Alibi beim Nudelholz war die Verletzung perfekt und machte schwer Eindruck

@Klinger: immer diese Paparazzis

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. April 2011)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also die Aussage meine Beine brennen wie Feuer,hat unter der Dusche eine ganz neue Bedeutung bekommen
> 
> ...




Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. 

Und ich bin die nächsten Wochen noch zwangsverpflichtet. So eine Schei$e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (17. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: Kann der Herr MW überhaupt noch bei Dunkelheit Radfahren?



Ne, aktuell akute Nachtblindheit, gepaart mit fehlender "Quäl Dich" Motivation. 

Irgendwie hab ich immer nur dann Zeit, wenn es regnet wie Sau oder schei$ kalt ist. Hab schon gar keine Sommersachen mehr im Schrank.
 Ob das diese Jahr noch was wir?


----------



## zeitweiser (17. April 2011)

Markus Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder.

Für Mittwoch werfe ich mal B....s in den Ring.
Bei dem Wetter mit Sicherheit eine schöne Tour in da kurz Buxx


----------



## michael.sc (18. April 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch werfe ich mal B....s in den Ring.
> Bei dem Wetter mit Sicherheit eine schöne Tour in da kurz Buxx


 
Prima!...dort ist es auch flacher!


----------



## -rennradler- (18. April 2011)

Wenn's kurz mal bergauf geht, ist das auch nicht schlimm...
Mittwoch bin ich dabei (falls ich zeitig Feierabend machen kann...), Samstag nicht.


----------



## Klinger (18. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Den Felsenweg müssen wir unbedingt für ein Mai-Samstag
> planen...endlose 45 KM!!!



Bitte wegen Terminplanung rechtzeitigste Vorankündigung.


----------



## michael.sc (18. April 2011)

*@ALL: Vorschlag Felsenweg Rodalben am 21.05.2011 (geändert vom 14.05.2011 auf 21.05.2011)?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

wo wart ihr denn am Samstag?

viel geiler als Neustadt kanns ja kaum gewesen sein


----------



## michael.sc (18. April 2011)

Geheim!...nur soviel, dort wo die Bäume im Weg stehen...ach so, "lecker Mädchen" hat nach Dir gefragt.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

ich hab keine lecker mädchen gesehen )


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

wer wäre denn am Freitag bei einer runde Biken dabei? 

Vll könnt man die Tour vom Samstag vorziehen, da Freitag Feiertag ist, und man dann Samstag noch den Garten in Ordnung bringen kann, (zum Eier verstecken ) ) würde sich das doch anbieten  

Also Freitag statt Samstag???


----------



## chris84 (18. April 2011)

Freitag? ich bin dabei! Samstag? bin ich auch dabei 

ich bin Freitag bis Montag im Lande, da muss mal wieder einiges geschreddert werden!  am besten von Urwald bis Hochwald und von Berus bis Bagdad


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2011)

Ei dann schlepp ichd ich mal mit zum Jungenwald und mal sehen wer sich noch so bewegen lässt aufzulaufen


----------



## -rennradler- (18. April 2011)

Da ich am Samstag nicht kann, wäre ich am Freitag dabei. Chris' Vorschlag, was die Richtung angeht, klingt eigentlich auch schon ganz gut...


----------



## michael.sc (19. April 2011)

Freitag geht bei mir leider nicht!

Samstag 14:00 Uhr funktioniert...geplant ist ne Tour Richtung Schwarzenberg
mit anschließender WB-Pause am Staden.

*Den Termin für die Rodalbentour muss ich leider verschieben auf den 21.05.2011. *


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. April 2011)

Am *Mittwoch *lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken

*Freitag *ist mir auch recht 
Samstag klappt wiederum nicht.

Zum *Felsenweg Rodalben *komm ich auch mit. 
Der 21.05 ist der einzige Samstag im Mai an dem ich Zeit hab


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. April 2011)

ist der Felsenweg Samstags nicht mit Wanderern übersäht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (20. April 2011)

Heute 19:00 Jungenwald
B... B.... B.....


----------



## michael.sc (20. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ist der Felsenweg Samstags nicht mit Wanderern übersäht?


 

Hallo,
zum Einen sind wir schon recht früh unterwegs und zum Anderen
gab es gegenüber der wandernden Zunft in unserer Gruppe noch nie
Probleme...wir begegnen Ihnen immer sehr freundlich und rücksichtsvoll
d.h. langsam fahren, Grüßen und auch mal Danke sagen wenn sie 
beiseite gehen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. April 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Am *Mittwoch *lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken



klappt leider doch nicht


----------



## c1deli (20. April 2011)

akf macht paus,
necro immernoch malad, deli schafftsheitanet
fill spass inberus


----------



## Klausoleum (20. April 2011)

Da verpasst ihr aber was ;-) 

Werd euch nachher sagen wie geils war ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (20. April 2011)

Boa, zuhause und platt ;-) 

freu mich auf die kiste... 

Hab grad noch die Feuerwehr zum Wald zw Jungenwald und Leichtathletik Breitwiese geschickt... Da hat wohl jemand sein Lagerfeuer mitten im Wald brennen lassen...

Und nachdem es vorgestern schonmal gebrannt hatte
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...gentau-verhindert-Schlimmeres;art4784,3725470

is sicher sicher ... 


GUTE NACHT


----------



## zeitweiser (21. April 2011)

war wieder eine schöne Tour.
Dreimal den gleichen Trail hatten wir auch noch nicht.
Gute N8


----------



## michael.sc (21. April 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Dreimal den gleichen Trail hatten wir auch noch nicht.


 
...der kann ja auch süchtig machen!


----------



## agent_smith (21. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstag 14:00 Uhr funktioniert...geplant ist ne Tour Richtung Schwarzenberg
> mit anschließender WB-Pause



dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (21. April 2011)

wer ist denn nun morgen (am Karfreitag) unterwegs???


----------



## -rennradler- (21. April 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> wer ist denn nun morgen (am Karfreitag) unterwegs???



Ich! Wann und wo geht's los?


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit 10 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke am Sauwasen? 
Vielleicht Richtung Littermont? Oder Urwald und Dudweiler?


----------



## -rennradler- (22. April 2011)

Ok. Die Richtung können wir ja vor Ort klären.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. April 2011)

eijeijei, hatte an 2 gedacht... aber wenn ihr schon unterwegs seit...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. April 2011)

@ Zeitweiser: Lädst du die Bilder noch hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (22. April 2011)

So, für mich war die Tour nach nur 9km vorbei... :-(


----------



## Klausoleum (22. April 2011)

was hast du denn gemacht? Knochen noch heil??


----------



## -rennradler- (22. April 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> was hast du denn gemacht? Knochen noch heil??



Ja, soweit... Nur meinem Vorderrad geht's nicht so gut... 
Ich bin in nen Graben gerutscht und unsanft über den Lenker abgestiegen.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. April 2011)

auwei... *******... dann wirds jetzt wohl echt Zeit fürs neue Bike


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. April 2011)

So bin auch zurück!
Bin weiter gekommen und habs alleine heimgeschafft. 
Aber mein Hinterrad braucht neue Speichen...


----------



## -rennradler- (22. April 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> auwei... *******... dann wirds jetzt wohl echt Zeit fürs neue Bike


 

Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass das noch mit dem alten passiert ist...

@octopse: Wo ging die Reise noch hin? Und was ist mit den Speichen???


----------



## chris84 (22. April 2011)

ich bin morgen 14 Uhr auch am Start. WB muss ich allerdings ausfallen lassen weil ich wieder zurück nach Hüttersdorf muss...

und jetzt geh ich auch noch ne lockere Runde drehen, weiß noch net so genau wo hin, mal sehen


----------



## wilde.lilli (22. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs!

Gibt es morgen (Samstag) eine Tour? Bin am Start.

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Freitag geht bei mir leider nicht!
> 
> Samstag 14:00 Uhr funktioniert...geplant ist ne Tour Richtung Schwarzenberg
> mit anschließender WB-Pause am Staden.
> ...


----------



## c1deli (23. April 2011)

AaKaaEff kummt. 

de deli mit JBF.

de necro muss e bissje länga schaffe, 'will unnawehschs dezustosse.

danne bis noher, endlich mol widda e ausfluch mit da biketreffpatronin 

(hoffentlich gebbt se die naegschde 3 stunn net noch krank, fraktion AK driggt all daume)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (23. April 2011)

Nein, heute nicht!!

Bis später ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (23. April 2011)

14:00 Uhr Jungenwald + 14:10 Uhr am ALDI

Vielleicht treffen wir ja heute den Bike-Treff Rotenbühl irgendwo im Stadtwald.


----------



## Klausoleum (23. April 2011)

sooo 

wieder zuhaus... schwer geile tour... müssen wir unbedingt wieder hin und aufem rückweg noch bissi am geilen Trail üben ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (23. April 2011)

...vielleicht nächsten Samstag Teil 2...da geht die Anfahrt durch den
Urwald und durch Klingers Vorgarten.

@Chris: Danke fürs guiden.
@Timo: Meine haben jetzt auch ein Loch.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. April 2011)

Hier noch die Billa von der Tour...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.202276046479560.48837.100000914978935&l=19a6c7b01e

LG
Paparazzi


----------



## c1deli (24. April 2011)

aach de deli war um 17.30 noh radweg- unn leinpfadaudobahnrenne samt wassafasse an da totaltankstell faschd pünktlich dehemm, stan's milchpampe hat noh zweidreimol schiddele die ihm aanvertraute luft gehall, toms notbump hat nemmeh zum innsatz komme misse, unns nudelholz konnt somit abschliessend in da schublad bleiwe, puh... 
ansonschde widda schönie tour. obwohl ich bei mancher abfahrt denke mussd: "wie die radde aussem aquädukt!"  , so sause die do nunna unn ausser na staabwolk war nix meh von ne zu siehn. tststs...
dass roser-gen hann se bei mir fagess inzubaue.     .... es fehlt ma awwa aach iwwahaupt net.
do bleibt meh zeit, denne geile frühlingswald zu geniesse!

scheena sunndaa zusamme!!
gez., de deli


----------



## Primsbiker (24. April 2011)

Da werd ich doch dann mal aus dem schönen Tal des Rio Primso rüber rollen...............................und dabei sein..........

Ganz sicher....................

Hammer Tour gestern.....................mit 1a funfactor.............


----------



## Klausoleum (24. April 2011)

bei uns isses immer so geil ;-)


----------



## chris84 (24. April 2011)

jep, das war mal ne richtig geile Tour mit allem was dazu gehört! So macht Urlaub im Saarland Spaß 

ich hatte dann auch die 100km voll als ich wieder in Hüttersdorf war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (24. April 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> @octopse: Wo ging die Reise noch hin? Und was ist mit den Speichen???



Ich hab die 6 Franzosen begleitet nach Petite Rosselle. Ging zuerst an der Saar entlang nach Wadgassen und dort in den Wald!
Für mich hat sichs also noch rentiert! Aus dem Heimweg vor Altenkessel sind beim Bremsen ein paar Speichen gerissen. Trotzdem bin ich noch gut heimgekommen.... 


Ist morgen (Ostermontag) jemand unterwegs?


----------



## -rennradler- (25. April 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ist morgen (Ostermontag) jemand unterwegs?


 

Wenn heute Morgen noch ne Tour startet, würde ich mitfahren. Ansonsten steig ich auf's Rennrad.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. April 2011)

@Octopuse300: Da hast du aber ganz schön den Anker geworfen, dass Speichen reißen ;-)


----------



## Klinger (25. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...vielleicht nächsten Samstag Teil 2...da geht die Anfahrt durch den
> Urwald und durch Klingers Vorgarten.



Cool, wenn die wilde Horde da durchfährt, dann habe ich 1x mähen gespart!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. April 2011)

Mittwoch 19:00
Richtung Straßburg
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Tobilas (25. April 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich auch mal wieder dabei, Planung läuft ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (26. April 2011)

...habs mal vor!


----------



## c1deli (26. April 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00
> Richtung Straßburg
> Wer kommt mit?



wo wolle'nern iwwa die saar rolle? die AKF'ler dähde sich ggf dort aanschliesse


----------



## wilde.lilli (26. April 2011)

Schön wars, vorallem der "Einkehrschwung" am Staden ;-)

vg Lilli




5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier noch die Billa von der Tour...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.202276046479560.48837.100000914978935&l=19a6c7b01e
> 
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (26. April 2011)

sen morje in Luxemburg unnerwegs................genauer gesaat.............Müllertaltrail.....................unn freu mich awwei schon Hammermäßig...............

Also Jungs..................viel Spass morje...............unn bis Samschdach...............


----------



## zeitweiser (26. April 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> wo wolle'nern iwwa die saar rolle? die AKF'ler dähde sich ggf dort aanschliesse


Luisenthal


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2011)

...etwas genauer: 19:30 Uhr Luisenthal

(wenn es regnen sollte hab ich "awwer die Flemme")


----------



## agent_smith (27. April 2011)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/097050.html

Muss mich für heute und Samstag leider doch abmelden... muss Holz machen...


----------



## c1deli (27. April 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Luisenthal



nix luisenthal! deko uff juwa,
also de deli kummt uff de jungewald

bis noher


----------



## Tobilas (27. April 2011)

Schade  wird mal wieder nix heute
aber nächste Woche ganz bestimmt


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2011)

...meld mich ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (28. April 2011)

mannomann, beinah mussde ma unsere tour geschda wesche der riesisch uniwwasichdlich anzahl der mitfahra schon am jungewald abbreche... nur 2 mann wenischa unn nicht ein einziger wär mit der grupp mitgefahr 

tja, ...unn wenn 2 tropfe rähn gefalle wäääre...., dann wäre's die ennzische gewähn unn ma hädde se zu msc-gedenk-tropfe ernannt 

also kurzi zusammefassung vom zeitweiser & deli: scheene 48km760hm ware's, um 22.30 dahemm, viele neue ecken und pädchen sowie ein kleinod in richtung strassburg entdeckt und das nächste mal sind wir wieder mehr als 2, gelle!!

de deli


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2011)

...versprochen! 

Gestern ist endlich mein neues "Schätzje" geliefert worden...und für Samstag muss
dieses ja einsatzbereit sein (also entschuldigt?).


----------



## Klausoleum (28. April 2011)

schätzje?? ich hoff doch mal auf 2 rädern oder??


----------



## michael.sc (28. April 2011)

Nee...klein und schwarz!


----------



## Klausoleum (28. April 2011)

ahhhhh.... haste es schon angetatscht )?


----------



## -rennradler- (28. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Nee...klein und schwarz!



An Deiner Stelle würde ich es an Dein Fully schrauben... ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. April 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich es an Dein Fully schrauben... ;-)



Hat der überhaupt eins?
Hab es bisher noch nicht auf dem Trail gesehen 

Diese Woche geht noch nix, aber dann...


----------



## michael.sc (29. April 2011)

...solange die Knochen noch hardtailtauglich sind (kein Kommentar Tobilas! ) 
bleibt es ihm Wohnzimmer an der Wand hängen! 

...ansonten *Sa 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald *(wer kommt noch)!!! Ich 
hab mal ne schöne Runde (Teil II von letzter Woche) auf das Navi aufgespielt...wenn 
5 Ritzel keine andere Tour geplant hat können wir Diese ja unter die 
Stollen nehmen (mit Abschlussweizen an der Püttlinger Fischerhütte). 
Kurze Wegbeschreibung: Pü-Urwald- Rodenhof- Stadtwald- und zurück


----------



## c1deli (29. April 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...solange die Knochen noch hardtailtauglich sind (kein Kommentar Tobilas! )
> bleibt es ihm Wohnzimmer an der Wand hängen!
> 
> ...ansonten *Sa 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald *(wer kommt noch)!!! Ich
> ...



subi
unn es könnt sogar sinn, dass diesmol de deli vom vorstand der AKF net schunn widda allähn losgeschiggt gebbt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (29. April 2011)

Ja, suppi und ich muss wieder zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. April 2011)

Honn nur für Sonntag die Kommunion meiner Tochter geplant, mol gucke ob ich mich heute für 1-5 h losreisen konn...

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (30. April 2011)

...so, wir waren um 18:15 Uhr (fast pünktlich) wieder am Jungenwald.

@AKF-Vorstand: Noch gut in den Hafen eingelaufen? AKF- Nachwuchs
hat später noch ordentlich Speed gemacht.

@Don Primso: >100?

@Klinger: Nächste Woche gibts bei schönem Wetter ne WB-Ausfahrt!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. April 2011)

Hon heit nitt so offt kinne Knipse wor se Platt un om Schluss verletzt Sorry...
de Deli hatt gesagt der Sturz hatt gut bis sehr gut ausgesiehn datt wor awwer noch vor seinem Burzel hoffentlich gets da gutt mein Freund.???
Hier noch die Billa http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.203965882977243.51186.100000914978935&l=327d951c0d
PS. auf der Hem-fahrt hon ich noch Gutt de Arsch gewesch gritt

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (30. April 2011)

@Michael:

Nee........schun nommol keen hunnert............

Woren om Ende 90 km met 1600 Hm------------,,,,,,,

Hab awwer mem Klaus noch en geilen Trail gerockt bis runner no Riegelsbersch...................

Unn bin zum Glück noch trocken hemm komm zwar ziemlich kaputto............awwer egal...........war Geil wie immer...........

Bis demnägschd...........!!!


----------



## c1deli (1. Mai 2011)

so, widda halbwehschs betriebsbereit


5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> de Deli hatt gesagt der Sturz hatt gut bis sehr gut ausgesiehn datt wor awwer noch vor seinem Burzel hoffentlich gets da gutt mein Freund.???
> LG TomTom


 unn dir doch doch hoffenbtlich aach widda, noh deina rückwärts uffdebobbes-inlaach
tja, wenn ma sei lästerschniss net halle kann, kanns aach so kumme:
heit morje mussd ich erschd noch e bissje die knoche sordiere.  dass war doch e hefdischa rumpler do geschda an dem unsichtbare holz-burzel       unn mei nagge wird mich aach noch e paar daa an dass fa-stobbelde miststück do erinnere

gudd hemkumm simma trotzdem, unn zwar genau 5 minudde vor dem rasende AKF jungmitglied mit de stobbele an de bähn   ...unn mit 10km200hm mehr  .    naja, dass iss es reschd der jugend unn e bissje stolz macht´s de babbe nodierlich aach



michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klinger: Nächste Woche gibts bei schönem Wetter ne WB-Ausfahrt!



WB-stopp in klingers vorgarde??  .. na, wenn ma gaaaanz eng zusammerigge kinnts klabbe unn dass wär soo legga

also summa summarum wieder geile runde, sogar mit bleiwende erinnerunge

bis zum nägschde mol (awwa net am mittwoch, do kann ich net)

scheena sunndaa!
de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (1. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klinger: Nächste Woche gibts bei schönem Wetter ne WB-Ausfahrt!



Aber leider ohne mich: bin wahrscheins nächstes Wochenende nicht im (Saar-)Land


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Aber leider ohne mich: bin wahrscheins nächstes Wochenende nicht im (Saar-)Land



Ich ach nid, ich saan nur Gäsbock in da Palz... 

Awwer Dann...


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Mai 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich ach nid,
> 
> Awwer Dann...




Ich ach net...


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Mai 2011)

meld mich dann mal für Mittwoch und Samstag ab... 

Nächste Woche wieder am Start


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Mai 2011)

Was man hier so liest, hab ich die letzten Wochen wohl was verpasst 

Daher melde ich mich mal an für den kommenden Samstag an


----------



## michael.sc (4. Mai 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Daher melde ich mich mal an für den kommenden Samstag an


 
...zur gemütlichen dreistündigen Weizenbierausfahrt! 


...heute Abend klappt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## CubePhil (4. Mai 2011)

Kommt überhaupt wer heute , allein will ich ja net fahren  
diesmal wäre ich  mit besserer Beleuchtung  ^^  dabei !
Gruß Phil


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2011)

ich komm auch net


----------



## Klinger (4. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...zur gemütlichen dreistündigen Weizenbierausfahrt!



Vielleicht sollte ich mir das mit dem Wochenende nochmal überlegen????


----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2011)

hab mir ein paar tage vor der mangelhausen-tour ne zecke eingefangen, die mir ne schöne borreliose verpasst hat. bis ende nächster woche noch sportverbot, dann kann ich langsam wieder aufs rad.
passt also bloss auf mit den sch... viehchern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (4. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung Michael!

Heute geht nix.
Samstag versuch ichs


----------



## Tobilas (4. Mai 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> hab mir ein paar tage vor der mangelhausen-tour ne zecke eingefangen, die mir ne schöne borreliose verpasst hat. bis ende nächster woche noch sportverbot, dann kann ich langsam wieder aufs rad.
> passt also bloss auf mit den sch... viehchern!



uuh, das nix gut. Meiner einer schmiert sich immer ein vor ner Tour, die Empfehlung für das Anti-Mücken-Zecken-Mosquito-Zeuch geht an alle Outdoor-Sportler. Gute Besserung !


----------



## Klinger (5. Mai 2011)

Autan hält stechendes und saugendes Kleinvieh ab!


----------



## leeqwar (5. Mai 2011)

danke. symtome sind schon komplett verschwunden. muss halt noch brav meine antibiotika-packung leer essen.

mittelchen werd ich in zukunft auch versuchen. hab das gefühl, dass glattrasierte stelzen zusätzlich helfen. oder halt nur noch in der stadt fahren.


----------



## c1deli (6. Mai 2011)

ich hanns eich jo gesaat, genn demm bub kä rad...



c1deli schrieb:


> unn mei nagge wird mich aach noch e paar daa an dass fa-stobbelde miststück do erinnere



wie befürchd, mit de köllerbacher die pischd runnahobbele muss ich noch e bissje uffschiewe 
nägschde middwoch mol gugge

fill schbass morje!
de deli


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Mai 2011)

Wo soll´`s morgen hin gehn.........schon wer nen Plan............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. Mai 2011)

Ei jo von Püttlingen aus über Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Hülzweiler-Ensdorf(Schlacko)-Schwalbach-Elm-Püttlingen(Jungenwald)
kurze Runde ca 50 Km 650 hm zurück ca 17:00...zum Weizen trinken
Alternativ-Treff 14:20 Sauwasen...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Mai 2011)

Super Idee!!!
Genau diese Runde bin ich gestern gefahren 
Also dann, bis morsche...


----------



## michael.sc (7. Mai 2011)

...bis heute Mittag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (7. Mai 2011)

wir starten um 14 Uhr in Wellingen, vielleicht laufen/fahren wir uns irgendwo über den Weg, mal sehn. Viel Spaß bei diesem Kaiserwetter!!


----------



## Klinger (7. Mai 2011)

Plan A fürs Wochenende fällt aus, also versuche ich Plan B:
14:00 am Jungenwald.
@c1deli: gute Besserung und viel Erfolg beim Ausbeulen ;-))


----------



## Primsbiker (7. Mai 2011)

Überleg es mir noch............... Wollte vielleicht  über ein paar Lücknertrails nach Losheim zum Stausee fahren............und auf dem Heimweg nach Körprich in die Landbrauerei.................

Falls wir uns dann net sehen..................viel Spass..................unn gen em Michel net so viel Weizenbier..............


----------



## c1deli (7. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> @c1deli: gute Besserung und viel Erfolg beim Ausbeulen ;-))



dange meischda klinga, wenischdens die saabrigger misse zusammehalle

unn ich dacht schonn, so e zeggebiss wär meh wie e naggeausfall 

unn  nadierlich meischda leequar aach weida gudd bessrung!

de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Mai 2011)

Hier noch die Billa von gischda...


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.205755519464946.51755.100000914978935&l=0254caa771

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (8. Mai 2011)

Hab ich da was verpasst?
An Bild 22 kann ich mich jetzt wirklich nicht erinnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (8. Mai 2011)

...nach den vielen WB´s hätte ich die Reinigungskraft zwischen dem 
ganzen Schaum auch nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## Klinger (8. Mai 2011)

ahh.., so.., tja dann...


----------



## michael.sc (10. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch Abend. Jemand am Start bei staubigen Verhältnissen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend. Jemand am Start bei *staubigen Verhältnissen?*



gugg mo raus - ich glaub das wars mit dem Staub 

wenn morgen wieder gutes Wetter ist komm ich ein paar Stunden mit.


----------



## michael.sc (12. Mai 2011)

*Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald (14:20 Uhr am P Sauwasen).*

Richtung Göttelborn (es warten neue unbekannte Trails auf uns)...bringt etwas
Zeit mit (bis. ca. 18:30 Uhr).

Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald (14:20 Uhr am P Sauwasen).*
> 
> Richtung Göttelborn (es warten neue unbekannte Trails auf uns)...bringt etwas
> Zeit mit (bis. ca. 18:30 Uhr).
> ...



ich A


----------



## Klinger (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werde das wieder kurzfristig entscheiden, interessiert bin ich schon!!


----------



## michael.sc (12. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich werde das wieder kurzfristig entscheiden, interessiert bin ich schon!!


 
...da sind nach der OSM auch einige interessante Trails eingezeichnet ...und
die Rückfahrt an Fischbach vorbei passt ja für Dich...da ist es ja nicht
mehr weit bis auf die 623.


----------



## -rennradler- (12. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald (14:20 Uhr am P Sauwasen).*
> Wer ist mit dabei?


 
Ich bin erst nächste Woche wieder dabei. Samstag bin ich am Ring.


----------



## agent_smith (12. Mai 2011)

Muss mich für Samstag wohl leider auch abmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (12. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und
> die Rückfahrt an Fischbach vorbei passt ja für Dich...da ist es ja nicht
> mehr weit bis auf die 623.



Da ist ja nur Tempo 100


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Mai 2011)

Samstag Ausgangssperre, 
war Mittwoch zu früh zu Hause.   

Sonntag, - ab in die Palz, Bad Bergzabern...
Alles andere sind Weicheitoure


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Mai 2011)

geht heut jemand MTBen? 
Will so von 15 - 18 Uhr in den Wald.


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Mai 2011)

was sagt das Klausometer für heute?? 

Ich werd mich aber für heut abmelden müssen... das Gras im Garten wartet immer noch :-/


----------



## michael.sc (14. Mai 2011)

...zum Glück hatten wir heute ne Wetterfee mit dabei!

@Pannenguru: die 10 Flicken auf dem Ersatzschlauch melde ich 
mal beim Guinness Buch der Rekorde an.


----------



## Klinger (15. Mai 2011)

Hast Du das mal unter dem Aspekt "Wie wuchte ich mein Laufrad aus?" betrachtet? 
Kleinere Unwuchten, die im normalen Mtb-Betrieb immer wieder zB durch Bremsplatten (...gelle Tom?) oder Stollenausbrüche entstehen können, kann man mit diesen innenliegenden Zusatzgewichten leicht und effektiv beheben.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. Mai 2011)

Hier noch die Billa von der Flickerei(Reifenauswuchterflickstiggatour)...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207450062628825.52289.100000914978935&l=f98ad2e041

LG
De Paparazzo


----------



## vega970 (15. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hast Du das mal unter dem Aspekt "Wie wuchte ich mein Laufrad aus?" betrachtet?
> Kleinere Unwuchten, die im normalen Mtb-Betrieb immer wieder zB durch Bremsplatten (...gelle Tom?) oder Stollenausbrüche entstehen können, kann man mit diesen innenliegenden Zusatzgewichten leicht und effektiv beheben.



Hast du alles alleine flicken müssen, oder hast du nur gezeigt wie's geht?
Bei den Mandelbachtaler übernehmen das immer die "Jungen"

Grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Mai 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bei den Mandelbachtaler übernehmen das immer die "Jungen"




......DANKE für die Blumen....


@ Klinger:  Ist das immer noch der Schlauch von "Mad-Frankie" den er auf´em Jünglingstrail zerbröselt hat.......... der ist wirklich rekordverdächtig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (15. Mai 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hast du alles alleine flicken müssen, oder hast du nur gezeigt wie's geht?
> Bei den Mandelbachtaler übernehmen das immer die "Jungen"
> 
> Grüße



tja,
dass sinn halt die feine unnaschiede! bei uns sinn die junge für die wirklich wischdische sache zustännisch 


michael.sc schrieb:


> ...zum Glück hatten wir heute ne Wetterfee mit dabei!



gruss
de deli


----------



## Klinger (15. Mai 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hast du alles alleine flicken müssen, oder hast du nur gezeigt wie's geht?
> Bei den Mandelbachtaler übernehmen das immer die "Jungen"
> 
> Grüße


GuggsDu die Billa: das war schon der 2te Plattfuß an dem Tag, habe den Jungen zeigen wollen wies geht, hat aber kaum einen so richtig interessiert...

@Schlammspritzer: als Ersatz für den Wald geht der immer noch....

Habe jetzt einen Vollgummischlauch von 5RitzelTom montiert, unwesentlich schwerer aber schußfest und so!!


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Mai 2011)

Mi 19:00 
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## agent_smith (16. Mai 2011)

ick versuch et zu schaffen


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2011)

leider nicht. 

Donnerstag nen quasi vorklausur :-/ muss noch bissi was schaffen... 

samstag komm ich aber  war ja schon ewig nimmer da...


----------



## michael.sc (17. Mai 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> Wer kommt mit?


 
...kanns erst morgen sagen. Hab aber auf jeden Fall mal Spichern 2011 mit dabei wenn es wieder Richtung Straßburg gehen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (17. Mai 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> Wer kommt mit?



bei da AKF sollts aach mol widda klabbe

gruss vom deli


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Mai 2011)

Spichern wär net schlecht.
Hab ich dieses Jahr lieder verpasst


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2011)

@zeitweiser: Bin am Start (19o Uhr am Jungenwald)...Ctf Spichern hab ich auf dem 
Garmin drauf...schlage noch einen weiterern Treff für die AKF um 19:30 Uhr an der 
Brücke Luisenthal vor...vielleicht möchte ja noch der ein- oder andere Biker aus SB 
kurzfristig mitfahren (wie schauts aus puremalt?).


----------



## c1deli (18. Mai 2011)

traurige topnews   .....         AKF tief gespalten!!

...de deli schnurrt heit omend uff de jungewald, während de necro nunna an da luise ihr brigg rollt
sonnschd iss awwa alles klar, bis heit omend danne!


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2011)

...unn JBF?


----------



## c1deli (18. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...unn JBF?



die woch iwwa iss die mad leider meist im treiwe, do hauts normalerweis net hin.


----------



## Necromon (18. Mai 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> traurige topnews   .....         AKF tief gespalten!!
> 
> ...de deli schnurrt heit omend uff de jungewald, während de necro nunna an da luise ihr brigg rollt
> sonnschd iss awwa alles klar, bis heit omend danne!



Der Gott der Nägel hat de deli gestoppt.
Die Akf is geschlossen um 19.30 an der Lui-Brigg

Bis Gleich
Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (19. Mai 2011)

...das war gestern (heute) ne richtig geniale Tour! Da werden
wir Samstags öfters mal rüber fahren.

...und das Nudelholz hat bei der Ankunft auch schon geschlafen.

@Timo: Es wurde doch Donnerstag.


----------



## c1deli (19. Mai 2011)

mannomann, richtig tolle tour gestern. da haben die spich'rer ne richtig schöne orgie zusammengestellt, extra den muschelkalk getrocknet, ein genuss vor dem herrn
moderate temperaturen, klare luft mit weiter sicht zum horizont, geile farben in der abendstimmung im übergang zum dunkelblauschwarzen sternenhimmel, zeitweise glaubte man im hintersten winkel der karpaten zu duddele, unn net zwische dem olle forbach unn saabrigge... appropos zeitweise(r), sooft wie der geschda omend "issdasssogeil" gesaat hat, dem kaafe ma fiers nägschde mol e tonband, dass kanna danne laafe losse unn so viel lufd spare
also nommol dange männa für die schöne stunne zusamme in der geil eck dort! unn dass ma sogar sogar* mit out-led-monsterlicht* de gendarmerie-freifahr-stembel incl. einem "schönen abend noch" mit original vive la france-accent krien, wär hätt dass gedacht?

de deli, frohawwanochnetganzausgeschlof


----------



## michael.sc (19. Mai 2011)

...und es gibt noch ne Menge Potenzial dort. Ich stell mal für einen der nächsten
Samstage einen trailigen Track zusammen.
Für kommenenden Samstag bin ich nur "Kurzhinterherfahrgast".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (19. Mai 2011)

Einfach beneidenswert unsere Nachbarn.
War wirklich Klasse gestern und ohne em deli sei wasser wär ich ne meh hemmkomm


----------



## c1deli (21. Mai 2011)

wer schnurrt heit mit
AKF/hälftig incl. JBF sinn schonnmol aangemellt, meischda necro muss im blumehaus noch giesse
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unn e bissje uffraume
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, kann ewenntuell unn jenohdem dezustosse...

alleh danne, fierzehn uhr


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Mai 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> wer schnurrt heit mit
> AKF/hälftig incl. JBF sinn schonnmol aangemellt, meischda necro muss im blumehaus noch giesse
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin do, da de Michel nur"Kurzhinterherfahrgast"is könne mir jo mol widda Richtung Fenne-Geislautern-Werbeln-Wadgassen  Biken donn sinn ma so um 17:00 widda serick um Jungenwaldodda hat äna en besseren Vorschlach.
wenn nitt dann Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald(14:20 Völklingen auf da Brick)

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2011)

ich werd auch da sein  endlich mal wieder biken


----------



## CubePhil (21. Mai 2011)

Oh menno ich würde so gerne mal mitfahren bei Tag aber immer die blöden Schichten naja vllt klapps ja am Mittwoch wieder !


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Mai 2011)

wer ist morgen am Start?
Es geht in den Nordwesten
Manni und Klaus warten auf Euch


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Mai 2011)

ich warte im süden auf euch ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (25. Mai 2011)

...bin da.


----------



## c1deli (25. Mai 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer ist morgen am Start?
> Es geht in den Nordwesten
> Manni und Klaus warten auf Euch



de deli kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de necro hat im blumehaus noch sache zu rehschele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (25. Mai 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Manni und Klaus warten auf Euch


 

K F und Manni der Spargestecher?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Mai 2011)

Bin ach do (Hon gischda de Klaus Fischer ca, 25 entjungfertden komma jetzt schunn holle wie geschmiert)

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof  ...immer diese Geheimsprache... 
Jetzt bin ich doch neugierig und hab keine Zeit 
Samstag bin ich auch nicht im Lande


----------



## michael.sc (25. Mai 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin ach do (Hon gischda de Klaus Fischer ca, 25 entjungfertden komma jetzt schunn holle wie geschmiert)
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Ferkel, der is doch verheiratet!


----------



## agent_smith (25. Mai 2011)

I k a h 

BG


----------



## c1deli (26. Mai 2011)

puh, endlich mol *vor* middanacht hemmkumm geschda!
zwar nur 11 sekunne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..., awwa trotzdem wieder schwer geile runde!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so darf ma de mittwoch abschliesse

gruss vom deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2011)

...die nächsten Wochen fahren wir mal wieder etwas kürzere Touren... 
5 Stunden Schlaf sind für mich grenzwertig.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Mai 2011)

Hauptsach mir honn dem Longohr es Lewe gerettet
und da Horst konnt widda uffstehn noh dem Fluchkoppball
Nächste Woche auf jeden Fall kürzer


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Mai 2011)

Morgen bin ich nicht da.

Ich will heute Nachmittag um 15:00 Uhr, 15:30 Uhr für 2, 3 Stunden MTBen - Richtung egal...
Würde mich über Begleitung freuen!


----------



## michael.sc (27. Mai 2011)

Samstag 28.05.11, *14:00 Uhr *am Jungenwald (alternativ 14:10 Uhr am ALDI und
14:20 Uhr Saarbahn-Endhaltestelle Walpershofen).
Es geht Richtung Sulzbach *mit vielen neuen Trails*!
Rückankunft zwischen 18:00 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr.

Wer kommt?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei "MAX 18:30  Jungenwald " egal wie...
solle ma nitt evt.um 13:00-13:30 Starten ???

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (27. Mai 2011)

...mit 13:00 Uhr hab ich keine Probleme, das geht bei mir. Mal schauen was AKF dazu sagt...da wird es wohl mit 13:00 Uhr ziemlich eng.


----------



## c1deli (27. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mit 13:00 Uhr hab ich keine Probleme, das geht bei mir. Mal schauen was AKF dazu sagt...da wird es wohl mit 13:00 Uhr ziemlich eng.



das ist fein beobachtet....

während de necro z zt schon froh wär, 14 uhr zu schaffe...

evtl. kinnde ma um rgb dezustosse...


----------



## michael.sc (27. Mai 2011)

@Deli: 14:40 Uhr oben in Riegelsberg am A1 Fußgängertunnel (wo ich vom Stumpen
hochkomme) bzw. an der nächsten Kreuzung wo es in Netzbachtal runtergeht (an dem
5 m langen steilen Downhill)? Oder schon früher?


----------



## Necromon (27. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: 14:40 Uhr oben in Riegelsberg am A1 Fußgängertunnel (wo ich vom Stumpen
> hochkomme) bzw. an der nächsten Kreuzung wo es in Netzbachtal runtergeht (an dem
> 5 m langen steilen Downhill)? Oder schon früher?



@Msc: Akf is dabei
          Meinst Du den Tunnel unter der A1 zw. Rgb und Holz?

Lg Alfred


----------



## Primsbiker (28. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstag 28.05.11, *14:00 Uhr *am Jungenwald (alternativ 14:10 Uhr am ALDI und
> 14:20 Uhr Saarbahn-Endhaltestelle Walpershofen).
> Es geht Richtung Sulzbach *mit vielen neuen Trails*!
> Rückankunft zwischen 18:00 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr.
> ...


 

14:20 Saarbahn-Endhaltestelle Walpershofen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (28. Mai 2011)

OK dann *14:00* Uhr am Jungenwald (14:10 Uhr ALDI, 14:20 Uhr Walpershofen)!

@Necro: Genau den Tunnel an der A1 (oder wenn es dann schräg
gegenüber wieder in den Wald geht an der nächsten Kreuzung Richtung
Netzbachtal...das wäre noch einfacher für Euch...hab mein Handy mit
dabei).

@Don Primso: 

@ALL: Die Trails sind wohl alle fahrbar. Die Baumschubserfraktion
scheint dort drüben wohl eher unmotiviert zu sein.


----------



## -rennradler- (28. Mai 2011)

Ich warte dann um 14:10 am Aldi. Bis später.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Mai 2011)

Hier die Billa von der Brennesseltour mir hatt´s gefall... ach wenn die Beine immer noch brennen...

http://forum.garten-pur.de/Gartenjahr-30/Grossmutter-Weisheiten-7262_15A.htm

Re:Grossmutter- Weisheiten
« Antwort #20 am: 04.08.2005 - 18:20:39 Uhr »	Antwort mit Zitat
ist zwar kein gartentipp...aber HEXENSPUCKE!

ob brennesselbrennen auf der zarten kinderhaut oder mückenstich.

"do muß hexaschbugge druff"

d.h. spucke auf den finger und verreiben  

der ultimative kindheitstipp meiner oma  *nicht meiner**(TomTom)*



http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.210612052312626.53428.100000914978935&l=ae5c60631b

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (29. Mai 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hier die Billa von der Brennesseltour mir hatt´s gefall... ach wenn die Beine immer noch brennen...
> 
> "do muß hexaschbugge druff"
> d.h. spucke auf den finger und verreiben
> ...



männa, bei mir brennt an de bähn nix meh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




dass lieht bestimmt an dem blonde loggische pelz do druff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kä schönheitspreis, awwa aach kä brenne

unn danke, dass aus dem ICE , der do geschda am treff uff uns zugerast iss anschliessend widda e normalie regiobahn wurd   so kritt ma vom scheene wald aach meh mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so, mell mich jetzt ab bis mittwoch in acht daa! duddeln ma scheen derweil

gez., AKF, de deli

ps, JBF lasst ausrichde: keine sorge, jungewald forever


----------



## Klinger (29. Mai 2011)

... und warum sind da so verhältnismäßig viele Fotos von Alten- Seniorenheimen und so dabei? 
Ich glaube ich muß da auch nochmal mit!


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> OK dann *14:00* Uhr am Jungenwald (14:10 Uhr ALDI, 14:20 Uhr Walpershofen)!
> 
> @Necro: Genau den *Tunnel an der A1* (oder wenn es dann schräg
> gegenüber wieder in den Wald geht an der nächsten Kreuzung Richtung
> ...


 
Mahlzeit !

Sagt mal, habt ihr kurz hinter dem Tunnel einer Läufer überholt ?
Mich hatten am Samstag beim Laufen 4 Biker überholt, 100m weiter haben sie dann kurz angehalten. Zwei trugen Bike-Aid-Trikots, Tempo war eher schnell 

Wenns zeitig passt (leider eher selten  ) würde ich mich mal anschließen...


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2011)

...wir sind in der Regel eher gemütlich unterwegs...obwohl, wenn die junge Racefraktion von hinten schiebt oder selbst vorn im Wind keult kanns auch 
mal etwas zügiger werden.

Ich glaube wir waren das...mal wieder zu spät dran in Richtung Sammelplatz.

Kannst gerne mal mitkommen!


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Mai 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir waren das...mal wieder zu spät dran in Richtung Sammelplatz.
> 
> Kannst gerne mal mitkommen!


 
Irgendjemand hatte sich, als ihr mich überholt habt, auch mal kurz über das Tempo "beschwert", kam zumindest so rüber

Ich behalte den Thread im Auge, die Treffpunkte liege ja bei mir um die Ecke.
Wenns passt, melde ich mich hier 

Gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juni 2011)

Wer ist heute um 19:00 am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (1. Juni 2011)

...leider nicht! Famlienprogramm.


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juni 2011)

schaffs heute auch nicht


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Juni 2011)

Wer ist am Samstag am Start?

Wollt mal wieder auflaufen, das Rad scherrt schon im Keller mit den Reifen ^^


----------



## agent_smith (3. Juni 2011)

Bin da!


----------



## -rennradler- (3. Juni 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2011)

schwer schöne Tour heute, mit nem günstigen Abschlussweizen, was sicher nicht das letzte dort war 

UND, was hab ich denn da gesehen 





Dreck am sauberen Fully vom Michael... Tragisch tragisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (4. Juni 2011)

@w l: Wo seit Ihr denn abgeblieben?...wir haben noch ne Zeit lang am Hundeplatz gewartet.


PS: Nochmals Merci für die Erfrischung!


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Juni 2011)

Wer traut sich morgen auf eine feuchtfröhliche Tour in den Osten?
19.00 am Treff


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Juni 2011)

Ich will, ich komm


----------



## c1deli (7. Juni 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich will, ich komm



na, dann wird die AKF, die aach will unn kummt, der herr MW mol begleide
achzehnuhrfuffzehn an da hausdier, mein herr

gruss vom deli!


----------



## agent_smith (7. Juni 2011)

melde mich für den morgigen NR ab, für Sa ebenfalls, bin in Willingen.


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Juni 2011)

Mittwoch werd ich auch nicht da sein... 

Samstag je nach Wetter und Zeit evtl...


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht komm ich auch - Osten dürfte ja meine Richtung sein....
allerdings schaffe ich 19 Uhr nicht und meld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mich dann spontan um zu erfragen wo im Osten ihr euch rumtreibt.


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2011)

War eine tolle Tour gestern 
mit Abholservice und Heimbringen bis fast an die Haustür 

Viel gesehen habe ma auch... einen romatischen Sonnenuntergang, mehrere Westwallbunker und zu guter Letzt begleitete uns noch ein Pferd auf dem Heimweg 

@Paparazzi:
wo sind die Bilder


----------



## michael.sc (9. Juni 2011)

...ich melde mich mal ab fürs WE...werde am Samstag um Rodalben unterwegs sein.


----------



## c1deli (9. Juni 2011)

@octopuss: bittschön, abhol- und bringservice international stets zu dienschde
@paparazi: beförderung zum literaten erteilt! tolle erinnerung an einen schönen abend/morgen im mai
@navigator: wo warschen geschda?
@paparazi2: dange für dei weisses dope-päggsche geschda, dass hamma uns während demm geile sunneunnagang do uffem fodo genüsslisch rinngezoh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all: gruss vom deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juni 2011)

Und endlich mal zeitig dahemm


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juni 2011)

unn waida


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder,

muss mich auch mal wieder mittwochs aufrappeln. Habe meine neue Helmlampe immer noch nicht angetestet.

Wenn ihr nicht immer sooooo lange fahren würdet ;-(

Aber, ab und zu kommt es vor, dass ihr mal früher Richtung Heimat fährt.

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Juni 2011)

?Wer ist am Samstag nicht in Rodalben unterwegs´ 

Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald nur wenn sich jemand meldet.  

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (10. Juni 2011)

Am Sonnag ist die Ford-ctf, die will ich mir mal ansehen.
Reise mit dem Opel an, ob das gutgeht???


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Am Sonnag ist die Ford-ctf, die will ich mir mal ansehen.
> Reise mit dem Opel an, ob das gutgeht???



Dachte, bei der Ford-CTF darf man nur mit nem Focus mitfahren 
aber Opel? bauen die jetzt auch Fahrräder   ? 
Bestimmt Stahlrahmen damit se schön rosten können... 

zur Ford komm ich auch wenn ich Ausgang bekomm und es mir zu viel ist nach Idar Oberstein zu fahren...


----------



## Klinger (10. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich werde das nochmal überdenken....


----------



## c1deli (10. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ?Wer ist am Samstag nicht in Rodalben unterwegs´
> 
> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald nur wenn sich jemand meldet.
> 
> ...



samschda hat die AKF leida arbeitseinsatz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






am sonndaa evtl. richdung berus, so gehsche 12-13 uhr.  reitet jemand mit?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mir würde uns freue!

de deli


----------



## -rennradler- (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch nicht da. Aber Sonntag Berus klingt ganz interessant. Ich sag nochmal bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ?Wer ist am Samstag nicht in Rodalben unterwegs´
> 
> Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald nur wenn sich jemand meldet.
> 
> ...


Da sich känna Gemeldet hat fällt der Treffpunkt AUS

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Juni 2011)

Oh du wunderschöner Pfälzerwald......................

Michael: Hammertour........................45 Km Trail am Stück dat wor noch net do...................

Am Ende zwar fertisch aber einfach nur Hammer.................


----------



## Tobilas (11. Juni 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ....
> zur Ford komm ich auch wenn ich Ausgang bekomm und es mir zu viel ist nach Idar Oberstein zu fahren...



Ich komm morgen auch rüber zur Ford, Idar is mir zu stressig morgen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich, ich starte so gg 9 Uhr.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## -rennradler- (12. Juni 2011)

Wann und wo geht's denn später los in Richtung Berus?


----------



## c1deli (12. Juni 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Wann und wo geht's denn später los in Richtung Berus?



12.45 VK karolinga brigg araltankstell
passt?

de deli


----------



## -rennradler- (12. Juni 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> 12.45 VK karolinga brigg araltankstell
> passt?
> 
> de deli



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (12. Juni 2011)

Nachdem wir gestern den perfekten Biketag hatten, *will ich Ende August, *
*Anfang September nochmal dem großen F folgen.*
Das Wetter war genial, der Untergrund perfekt, die Gruppe superschnell , 
die Wandersleute sehr gut gelaunt (lag aber bestimmt an den freundlichen 
entgegenkommenden Bikern), die Stunteinlagen spektakulär und das Fianale 
WB (natürlich im vorgekühlten Glas) an der Kofferraumkante schon fast kultig. 

Also wer mit möchte schon mal den Termin vormerken!



PS: Wär an einem Wadenkettenblatttattoo interesse hat kann sich gern
zwecks günstiger Anschaffungsmodalitäten an mich wenden!


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Juni 2011)

War ne klasse Tour gestern in Rodalben!   
Nach 45KM Trails am Stück brauch ich heute mal ne Pause... 
Nach 30 KM hab ich sogar angefangen die Waldautobahnen zu vermissen 

Auf jeden Fall eine Wiederholung wert.


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. Juni 2011)

@ Michael

Hätte eine ähnlich gute Alternative um Dahn, einfach genial. Aber optisch nicht so schön, dafür mit mehr Höhenmetern.

Könnten wir statt dessen mal fahren. 

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (15. Juni 2011)

...geht was heute?

@Lilli: 910 Hm auf 42, 5 Km waren eigentlich ausreichend!


----------



## c1deli (15. Juni 2011)

AKF steht schonmal um 19 uhr auf der jungenwaldmatte und scharrt...
wer noch?

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Juni 2011)

muss immer noch was schaffe... :-(

Samstag bin ich dafür am Start, oder halt am Sonntag zur Mettlachtour 


Wünsche viel Spaß beim Mondfinsternis schauen


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich werd's leider nicht schaffen....  

Wohin soll's denn gehen? Vielleicht komm ich nach wenn ich nicht allzu spät daheim bin!


----------



## michael.sc (15. Juni 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wohin soll's denn gehen? Vielleicht komm ich nach wenn ich nicht allzu spät daheim bin!


 
...der Herr des Lichts hat bestimmt schon was geplant.


----------



## michael.sc (15. Juni 2011)

@octopuse: Wir sind wohl anfangs in Deiner Nähe unterwegs...einfach mal anklingeln.


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @octopuse: Wir sind wohl anfangs in Deiner Nähe unterwegs...einfach mal anklingeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (15. Juni 2011)

Ich werd mich wohl doch dran hängen  

Bissi Mond anguggen ...


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Juni 2011)

schöne Tour mit am Ende doch noch freie Mondsicht  

DANKE


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2011)

...so Jungs...mein Freigang für unseren *Mitsommernachts-SIS Vorbereitungs-die ganze Nacht durch-Nightride* 
nächsten Mittwoch ist genehmigt!
Jetzt schau ich nur noch ob MC Do für ein Sonnenaufgangskäffchen
geöffnet hat.

...wenn noch jemand Lust hat, die grobe Planung:
22:00 Uhr Abfahrt ab Püttlingen
Richtung Osten
5:00-6:00 Uhr Ankunft in Püttlingen

PS: Viel Akku mitbringen!!!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so Jungs...mein Freigang für unseren *Mitsommernachts-SIS Vorbereitungs-die ganze Nacht durch-Nightride*
> nächsten Mittwoch ist genehmigt!
> Jetzt schau ich nur noch ob MC Do für ein Sonnenaufgangskäffchen
> geöffnet hat.
> ...



???
Konn datt sinn datt ich mich verläs hon
???
LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juni 2011)

emmm, nee, du bist herzlich willkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                                 Restaurants im Umkreis von 20km von Saarbrücken haben 24h geöffnet:





2
2,5 km
Eschberger Weg 1
66121 Saarbrücken
	
 

3
8,9 km
Südstr.1
66386 St Ingbert
	
 

4
11,2 km
Saarwiesenstr. 11
66333 Völklingen
	
 

5
19,4 km
Provinzialstr. 248
66740 Saarlouis-Lisdorf


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2011)

...Dudbach leider nicht...erst ab 9:00 Uhr...und da werde ich wohl zu Hause frühstücken.

IGB ist doch OK!


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Juni 2011)

mist, ich krieg dienstags einen zahn gezogen. sonst wär ich da natürlich dabeigewesen.


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> mist, ich krieg dienstags einen zahn gezogen. sonst wär ich da natürlich dabeigewesen.


 

...einfach den Termin verschieben!  ...weil so ne bekloppte Tour wird
ja nicht oft angeboten.


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Juni 2011)

ich seh schon die Gesichter wenn wir um 4:30 beim Mekkes einlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (16. Juni 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich seh schon die Gesichter wenn wir um 4:30 beim Mekkes einlaufen



Ich kann zwar nicht mitfahren, vielleicht sollte ich aber etwas früher aufstehen um das Schauspiel live und in Farbe miterleben zu können?


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2011)

...dann kannst Du auch grade den 'Messias mit dem kühlen WB' im tiefen Saarkohlewald machen! Da bist Du der absolut richtige dafür!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Juni 2011)

Hier noch die Billa vom Wasserballett mit Fujiweizen und Mofi;-)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1594893372080.66360.1828324025


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. Juni 2011)

Ist morgen jemand am Treffpunkt?
Bei mir entscheidet es sich erst spontan ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Juni 2011)

Bin dann noch auf dem Heimweg. Kann erst wieder am Mittwoch.


----------



## Klausoleum (17. Juni 2011)

hmmm, morgen wirds wohl arg nass werden... 

lust auf hallenbiken )

vll stellt die AFK uns ihr Gewächshaus zur verfügung...

Müsst man aber glaub erst nen Trail anlegen ;-)
Wird dann wohl so ähnlich wie beim Klinger im Vorgarten ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (18. Juni 2011)

ich wäre dabei, morgen und mittwoch.
wetter egal.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juni 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> hmmm, morgen wirds wohl arg nass werden...
> 
> lust auf hallenbiken )
> 
> ...



Die AKF hat doch keine Blumen im Gewächshaus;-)
Die trainieren dort heimlich


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juni 2011)

...ich meld mich für heute ab. Schulfest!...bin wieder in die 2. Klasse zurück
versetzt worden.

@All: Mittwoch XXXL Nightride ab 22:00 Uhr


----------



## agent_smith (18. Juni 2011)

bin 15 uhr ssp am bhf p. wollte so 2h trailen...


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juni 2011)

@agent_smith:
ich überlegs mir wenns bis dahin nicht regnet ;-) 
was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist... und ich bin ja bissi aus Zucker


----------



## Necromon (18. Juni 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die AKF hat doch keine Blumen im Gewächshaus;-)
> Die trainieren dort heimlich



Mist, de Blumedünga iss schunn uffgefall, jetzt das aach noch.
Awwa ebbes misse ma jo duun um einischermaßen mithalle ze kinne

vlg Alfred


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juni 2011)

...so kurze Bestandaufnahme wegen nächstem Mittwoch (Do ist Feiertag): 
1. zeitweiser (ja)
2. MW (ja)
3. agent (ja)
4. Klauso (ja)
5. Deli (? Tendenz ja)
6. necro (? Tendenz ja)
7. Octo (???)
8. 5 RT (???)
9. ...
.
.
.
Selbst (ja)


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2011)

bin auch evtl. dabei


----------



## c1deli (18. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so kurze Bestandaufnahme wegen nächstem Mittwoch (Do ist Feiertag):
> 1. zeitweiser (ja)
> 2. MW (ja)
> 3. agent (ja)
> ...



tendenz fumm deli bestätischt
obwohl ich schon e klänes problem drin siehn, nach vollbrachtem tagwerk, von bescheidener müdigkeit beschlichen, des abends wieder vollgefuttert, uff da couch schunn e paar au'edeckel runnerfaller gehatt zu hann, um sich danne uffzurabbele unn so ebbes fariggdes wie die ganz naachd duddele zu mache.... 
dass iss so beklobbt, dass es schon widda gudd sinn kinnt

also dann, falls uff da couch net inngeschlof, dann debei!  unn am necro schwätz ich aach noch e bissje!

scheena sunndaa zesamme


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so kurze Bestandaufnahme wegen nächstem Mittwoch (Do ist Feiertag):
> 1. zeitweiser (ja)
> 2. MW (ja)
> 3. agent (ja)
> ...



5 RT No!!!

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (19. Juni 2011)

RR (Tendenz ungewiss...)
Prinzipiell ist das die beste Idee, die mir seit langem unter gekommen ist. 
Blöd ist, dass ich um 19 Uhr mit meinen Studien-Mitstreitern zum all-you-can-eat im Flammkuchenhaus verabredet bin...
Ob das in der Kombination gut geht...


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> RR (Tendenz ungewiss...)
> Prinzipiell ist das die beste Idee, die mir seit langem unter gekommen ist.
> Blöd ist, dass ich um 19 Uhr mit meinen Studien-Mitstreitern zum all-you-can-eat im Flammkuchenhaus verabredet bin...
> Ob das in der Kombination gut geht...



Manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzten.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Juni 2011)

so wie die Wetterlage im Moment aussieht bleib ich lieber auf meinem Sofa...nass,kalt nein danke....fahr dann lieber mal im Sommer mit!


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> so wie die Wetterlage im Moment aussieht bleib ich lieber auf meinem Sofa...nass,kalt nein danke....fahr dann lieber mal im Sommer mit!



Bei warm und trocken kann ja jeder fahren 
Is ja gleich um die Ecke. 

Wenn es ganz dicke kommt muss ich halt meine Winterschlampe aktivieren und das Mitte Juni.


----------



## michael.sc (20. Juni 2011)

...wenn das Wetter nicht passt fahrn wir eben nur bis um 2 Uhr
und gehn in den Club am Matzenberg noch ein 5,-â¬ Pils ziehen.

...hab Ã¼brigens schon ne Runde per gpx zusammengebastelt. Wenn der Herr Initiator
nix besseres vor hat kÃ¶nnen wir die gerne unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Juni 2011)

Die WB- Schwämme im Osten steht.
Und die Länge der Regenpause passt im Momenet.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/097050.html
MSC Navigator
ZW Catering


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich muss leider absagen für Morgen 
Wünsche euch ne gute Tour und trockenes Wetter


----------



## Necromon (21. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so kurze Bestandaufnahme wegen nächstem Mittwoch (Do ist Feiertag):
> 1. zeitweiser (ja)
> 2. MW (ja)
> 3. agent (ja)
> ...




necro: no!

wünsch eich e scheeni trockeni Tour 

vlg Alfred


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juni 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so kurze Bestandaufnahme wegen nächstem Mittwoch (Do ist Feiertag):
> 1. zeitweiser (ja)
> 2. MW (ja)
> 3. agent (ja)
> ...


 


Hm..................Schade........   würde gern mitkommen...........aber ich hab kein Bike mehr..............und mein Slide kommt erst nächste Woche---------.

Wünsch euch viel Spass........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juni 2011)

sieht echt nicht gut aus für morgen abend... :-/


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Juni 2011)

dann verschiebt es um 2 Wochen und auf nen Freitag oder Samstag und ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Juni 2011)

Dann is die Nacht doch vieeel zu lang


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Juni 2011)

)


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2011)

...ich denke wir sollten uns heute Abend um 20 Uhr entscheiden. Mal sehen
was heute Mittag noch runterkommt...laut Regenradar könnte der Regen auch
knapp vorbei ziehen...und etwas Nässe von unten kennen wir ja noch vom Winter.


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juni 2011)

die oberen trails im urwald waren gerade überraschenderweise nicht schlammig und recht gut zu fahren. 
allerdings hatte ich bei dem klima die ganze zeit angst, mir könnte im nächsten augenblick ein affe auf den kopf springen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2011)

...ein grüner...?  

Hauptsache es wird nicht so kühl...milde 15°C wären optimal...und die 
Hauptsuppe heute Mittag scheint doch über Lux zu ziehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2011)

bin auch gerade zurück...man ist das ein Tropenwetter, war richtig Sonnig sogar  jetzt zieht es sich schön dunkel zusammen 

scheeen woret


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Juni 2011)

@Michael: Könntest du mir bitte eine SMS schreiben, wie eure Entscheidung ausgefallen ist? 

Ich tendiere wohl für zu nass... :-/


----------



## c1deli (22. Juni 2011)

deli: auch no.
drei stramme daach vom chef uffgebrummt kritt, morje bürodienschd. do passt naachts-duddele net so rechd dezwische.
wenn'ner gehn sollde: viel spass!

gruss!


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juni 2011)

http://www.meteo60.net/radars/index.php
Go


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, schwere Frage, 

ich hab keine Lust auf Regen, und auch keine Regenklamotten :-/

Werd mich abmelden, erwarte aber einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern...


Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt...


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2011)

...es regnet doch gar nicht!


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dann nachher am Treffpunkt!


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juni 2011)

dann sind wir schon zu zweit;-)
mw?
agent?


----------



## agent_smith (22. Juni 2011)

ooh ihr leut, gerade erst hemm kumm... 
werde den abend wohl auch eher etwas gemütlicher (mit dem ein oder anderen kaltgetränk) ausklingen lassen...
viel spaß euch, falls ihr es durchzieht. wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, aber gerade zu platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Juni 2011)

Dahemm...

geil war's. 

Vielen dank für die super Tour und die Verpfelungsstelle mit WB. 

Jetzt schnell unter die Dusche und ab in die Haja


----------



## michael.sc (23. Juni 2011)

...so wieder unter den Lebenden. 
Ankunftszeit Pü 5:12 Uhr, Bettzeit (mit Du) 5:32 Uhr
Fazit: Schöne fast staubtrockene Runde (Null Regen), Superverpflegung und ne Menge Spaß mit 6 Bekloppten Nightridern!!!

@ZW: Fünf * für die Verpflegung
@Klauso: Du, wir waren im Paradies! So viel "lecker Mädcha" hab
ich schon lange nicht mehr an einem Platz gesehn!


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Juni 2011)

Ankunftszeit zuhause 5:46
Klasse Bedingungen und klasse Truppe.
Hab Harry "das Bein" noch bis hoch begleitet und musste dann auf der Römerstrasse nochmal kurz wegsehen
Ich denke das sollten wir in den nächsten Wochen an einem Freitag nochmal wiederholen. 
Material haben wir ja noch mehr als genug.
CU


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Juni 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollten wir in den nächsten Wochen an einem Freitag nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## -rennradler- (24. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee!!! Aber bitte nicht in den nächsten beiden Wochen. Da kann ich schon wieder nicht.


----------



## c1deli (24. Juni 2011)

ich eröffne mal die fragestunde für die samschdavierzehnuhrtour:
wer kann, wer kummt?  die AKF rollt schunnmol anne.

gruss fumm deli


----------



## michael.sc (24. Juni 2011)

...melde mich ab in den Urlaub!


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Juni 2011)

das Klausometer hät das Radar im Auge und wir sich dann wohl auch je nach Wetterlage dazu gesellen


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Juni 2011)

Muss schaffe, kann nid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Juni 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> ich eröffne mal die fragestunde für die samschdavierzehnuhrtour:
> wer kann, wer kummt?  die AKF rollt schunnmol anne.
> 
> gruss fumm deli



Also ich bin do,hätt evtl. ach en Vorschlach wo ma hin Reiten kinne Hoxberg-Litermont...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Also ich bin do,hätt evtl. ach en Vorschlach wo ma hin Reiten kinne Hoxberg-Litermont...
> 
> LG
> TomTom




best idea ever


----------



## Primsbiker (25. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Also ich bin do,hätt evtl. ach en Vorschlach wo ma hin Reiten kinne Hoxberg-Litermont...
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

..............do würd ich gern mitkomme............................hab aber leider immer noch net mein neues Bike bekomm.......................!!!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Also ich bin do,hätt evtl. ach en Vorschlach wo ma hin Reiten kinne Hoxberg-Litermont...
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Wegen evtl.leichtem Regen "Tour zwo"

Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg-Itzbach-Golfplatztrail-3 Kapuziner-Blauloch-Beaumarais-Taffingweiher un an der Saar wieder zurück zum Jungenwald 18:00 UHR

PS.würde mir besser gefallen
De Hoxberg-Litermont kinne ma do die näscht Wuch ins Auge (unna die Stollen) nehmen don isses um Hox nitt so rutschisch Klauso.
Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald-14:20 Sauwasen...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald-14:20 Sauwasen...
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Gilt das für heute, oder für nächste Woche? 

Dann würd ich am Sauwasen warten. Wo genau? Autobahnbrücke?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Juni 2011)

Das gilt für heute Klauso (Sauwasen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (25. Juni 2011)

dann wisst ihr ja, soferns dtrocken bleibt, wo ich zu finden bin ;-)


----------



## c1deli (25. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Saar wieder zurück zum Jungenwald 18:00 UHR
> 
> PS.würde mir besser gefallen



da AKF aach
die muss nämlich schbädestens um 18 uhr im heimathafe anka werfe!
alleh danne, bis gleich!

@klausomeda: es iss trugge, die paar trobbe do sinn jo wenischa wie geschwitzd. also sei parad!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Juni 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> da AKF aach
> die muss nämlich schbädestens um 18 uhr im heimathafe anka werfe!
> alleh danne, bis gleich!
> 
> ...




KLAUSOMETER MELDET: 

trocken


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Juni 2011)

Geile Tour, leider hatte ich keine cam dabei... 

Echt gut gemacht 5RT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ohne Banane hät ichs wohl nicht überlebt ;-) Immerhin >80km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Juni 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Mittwoch


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Juni 2011)

darauf hab ich gewartet ... DANKE


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juni 2011)

wer ist heute am Start?
Wird auch net so lang.


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juni 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer ist heute am Start?



 ich habs mal vor....


----------



## CubePhil (29. Juni 2011)

Ich wär auch mal wieder dabei wenn nicht zu sehr schüttet !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juni 2011)

steht schon eine Richtung fest wohin es heute Abend geht?
Hier auf der Arbeit macht's heute mal wieder so viel Spaß, dass ich erst gegen 19 Uhr daheim bin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (29. Juni 2011)

icke net ^^ 

und es ist heute nicht wegen dem Wetter )


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juni 2011)

Ich komme nicht


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juni 2011)

Überredet... Ich huck mich dann heut auch nimmer uffs Rad 


Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Eppelborn die CTF?


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Juni 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Überredet... Ich huck mich dann heut auch nimmer uffs Rad
> 
> 
> Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Eppelborn die CTF?



Ne, ich fahre in Bitsch


----------



## chris84 (30. Juni 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag in Eppelborn die CTF?


jep, ich. Start spätestens 9 Uhr vor Ort!


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. Juli 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> jep, ich. Start spätestens 9 Uhr vor Ort!



Uiii - Extra im Saarland für die Eppelborner CTF 
sehen uns dann gegen 9 Uhr


----------



## rocky65 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ist Heute Jemand um 14Uhr am Start??
Ich hätte seit langem mal wieder Zeit und Lust

Gruß Christian


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Chris bin heute schon ab 13:00 unterwegs Treffpunkt-Römerstraße-Georghütte(Stadion Breitwies) 
kleine Runde habe um 16:00 einen Termin...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Juli 2011)

hallo hallo hallo? geht hier noch was? 

muss den Thread mal wieder nach oben pushen... 

Bin aber selbst heute abend nicht am Start... Skatenight in Saarbrücken wartet wie jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Juli 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> hallo hallo hallo? geht hier noch was?



sieht nicht so aus?
Sind bestimmt alle im Sommerurlaub - oder so


----------



## CubePhil (8. Juli 2011)

He Leute wie siehts aus mit morgen fährt einer ? Ich wäre auch dabei !
Meldet euch !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nicht am start, 

fahre am Sonntag in Neustadt


----------



## -rennradler- (9. Juli 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> sieht nicht so aus?
> Sind bestimmt alle im Sommerurlaub - oder so


 
Ich bin jetzt wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Ich wäre heute auch direkt wieder mit am Start, falls denn jemand fährt. Also: Wer ist heute am Treffpunkt?


----------



## CubePhil (9. Juli 2011)

Ich komm heute nicht fahre Am Rotenbühl mit scheinen ja kaum Leute  heut zu kommen !
Gruß Phil


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Juli 2011)

Sieht schlecht aus für Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Juli 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus für Mittwoch



ganz schlecht


----------



## michael.sc (12. Juli 2011)

Melde mich mal wieder zurück. 

...mit morgen schauts wirklich schlecht aus. Vielleicht wird es ja gegen abend besser.


----------



## c1deli (13. Juli 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder zurück.
> 
> ...mit morgen schauts wirklich schlecht aus. Vielleicht wird es ja gegen abend besser.



welcome back

unn heit omend will die AKF aach anrolle, so e paar trobbe halle uns net uff (gell klauso), sollte es mehr wie e paar sinn, naja so um 17.45 uhr gugge ma mol unn genn hier bescheid.

@ d.aus a., wenns rollt, dann um 18.15 am springbrunne bei da ev kirch

de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Juli 2011)

Da kommt noch einges nach.
http://www.meteo60.net/radars/index.php
ich bleib dahemm;-(


----------



## c1deli (13. Juli 2011)

AKF schiebt...

's aach uff morje omend. wenn sich dann jemand dezugeselle will, hie rinnschreiwe!

alleh danne, gruss vom deli!


----------



## -rennradler- (14. Juli 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> AKF schiebt...
> 
> 's aach uff morje omend. wenn sich dann jemand dezugeselle will, hie rinnschreiwe!
> 
> alleh danne, gruss vom deli!



Ich würde mitfahren. Wann und wo geht's los?


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Juli 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich würde mitfahren. Wann und wo geht's los?



ich auch! 
wenn ich zeitig von der Arbeit komme und es Wetter mit zusagt ;-)
_(wäre also startklar in Walpershofen kurz nach 18 Uhr bzw. Jungenwald, Urwald etc. entsprechend später.)_


----------



## c1deli (14. Juli 2011)

standart, wie immer?
19uhramjungewald!

die AKF


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Juli 2011)

Ok, bin dabei !


----------



## c1deli (15. Juli 2011)

projekt läwe nohm sommaloch in de samschdas-treff, wer iss debei?

AKF's rolling on again!

gez. de deli

ps, wie wärs'n zb mimm iniziatore team ums lilli, die wilde? kummen bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Geht.................bzw. rollt morgen Mittag etwas im Jungenwald.......


Wollte mal wieder anrollen aus dem Primstal..........


----------



## -rennradler- (15. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass da mal wieder ein wenig Bewegung rein kommen muss. Ich bin jedenfalls morgen dabei. Aber nicht, dass ich wieder alleine da stehe, wie letzten Samstag.


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es aus................

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust heute ein paar Trails am Hoxberg bzw Litermont abzurollen......................

evtl.............mit Einkehr in der Landbrauerei auf dem Rückweg....................

Gruß aus dem Primstal


----------



## Tobilas (16. Juli 2011)

mmmh, das hört sich doch gut an, Trails Hoxberg + Litermont. Sag an, wo und wie !


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2011)

Litermont...da könnte man sich evtl. am Kreuz treffen


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> mmmh, das hört sich doch gut an, Trails Hoxberg + Litermont. Sag an, wo und wie !


 

Würde vorschlagen 14:00 Jungenwald und 14:15 Autobahnbrücke am Sauvasen und dann über Schwarzenholz Richtung Hoxberg und zum Litermontkreuz dann Litermontsagenweg bis Beckingen um dann noch über ein paar Trails im Dieffler Hüttenwald zurück Richtung Landbrauerei...............oder in Primsbikers Garten auf ne Runde Weizen....................


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen 14:00 Jungenwald und 14:15 Autobahnbrücke am Sauvasen und dann über Schwarzenholz Richtung Hoxberg und zum Litermontkreuz dann Litermontsagenweg bis Beckingen um dann noch über ein paar Trails im Dieffler Hüttenwald zurück Richtung Landbrauerei...............oder in Primsbikers Garten auf ne Runde Weizen....................


 

Bin dann 14:15 an der Autobahnbrücke...............


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2011)

bis ihr dann am Kreuz seit ist ja schon Abend  ich fahr dann mit anderen...viel Spaß


----------



## Tobilas (16. Juli 2011)

Naja, ziemlich ambitionierte Tour 
Mal sehn, wie weit wir kommen. @Dämon: sollten wir tatsächlich das Litermontkreuz sehn, meld ich mich per mobile
Bis später, muß noch was schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Juli 2011)

Hann die Fregg!


----------



## agent_smith (16. Juli 2011)

komme für ein zwei stündchen mit 
bis 1400uhr.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Juli 2011)

Komme 14:15 Uhr zur Autobahnbrücke und begleite euch bis ca 17 Uhr!


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juli 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Hann die Fregg!


 

Gudd Besserung.................


----------



## c1deli (16. Juli 2011)

da die AKF mal wieder später losskummt, dofier im gegenzug awwa frieher hemm darf ...
rauscht se e bissje in de süde richdung fronkreich..
viel spass im hohen norden


----------



## -rennradler- (16. Juli 2011)

Ich komme auch zum Sauwasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (17. Juli 2011)

War nett mit euch, wenn wir auch nicht die ganze Strecke dabei waren. Den Mädels hat´s gefallen! Auch der Einkehrschwung in Schwarzenholz am Weiher ;-)

Bis ???

vg Lilli


----------



## Tobilas (17. Juli 2011)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> War nett mit euch, wenn wir auch nicht die ganze Strecke dabei waren. Den Mädels hat´s gefallen! Auch der Einkehrschwung in Schwarzenholz am Weiher ;-)
> 
> Bis ???
> 
> vg Lilli



soso, Einkehrschwung am Weiher !! 
Wir haben die geplante Route (fast) komplett abgekurbelt incl. Hoxberg und Litermont, Rehlinger Schleuse hat wg beginnendem Regen nicht mehr geklappt, aber das alkoholfreie Weizen gab's dann doch noch in Saarwellingen. Schöne Tour.......bis demnächst.


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Juli 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen -> war ne super Tour am Samstag!!!
Litermont mit seinem Sagenweg ist immer eine Anreise wert 
Müssen mal auf direktem Weg dorthin um dort noch mehr Zeit auf den Trails verbringen zu können!

Was geht am Mittwoch?


----------



## agent_smith (18. Juli 2011)

geht am mittwoch was?

müsste mal meine neue lampe ausprobieren


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Juli 2011)

im Moment kommt nix gutes aus Westen
Warten wir mal den Mittwochmittag ab.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2011)

na, wie siehts aus mit heute abend? 

mit viel glück bleibts trocken


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Juli 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> na, wie siehts aus mit heute abend?
> 
> mit viel glück bleibts trocken



Na dann "viel Glück".
ich komm nicht.


----------



## c1deli (20. Juli 2011)

AKF a) kä zeit,
AKF b) leichte knieprobs, muss zart mache...

wenn einer geht, ne trockne runde allerseits!

de deli


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Juli 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> na, wie siehts aus mit heute abend?
> 
> mit viel glück bleibts trocken



Also ich hätte Zeit...


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Juli 2011)

kään Zeit;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2011)

@rennradler: sollen wir uns iwo treffen, und bis zur dämmerung ne runde kurbeln?


----------



## CubePhil (20. Juli 2011)

Also wenns Wetter so bleibt binn ich auch da
Gruß Phil


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, Start am Sauwasen?


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2011)

dann werd ich mich jetzt schnell aufs rad schwingen und hoffen dass ich nicht zu spät komm... 

bitte warten


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Juli 2011)

Keine Eile! Bis gleich.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2011)

sauwasen? ich war am jungenwald und hab mir die beine in den bauch gestanden...


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Juli 2011)

Und ich hab am Sauwasen gewartet... Naja, so bin ich halt allein ne Runde gefahren.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Juli 2011)

ich ebenso ;-) hattest du nicht meine nummer? so ein scheiß ^^


----------



## -rennradler- (20. Juli 2011)

Nö... Die kannst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (20. Juli 2011)

OMG ! Und ich hab gedacht ihr fährt ne runde sonst wohin und fährt nicht an den Jungenwald -.- ! 
Naja nächste mal klapps
Gruß Phil


----------



## Tobilas (22. Juli 2011)

So, was geht morgen, 23.7. ? Es soll trocken bleiben, ich würd mal gern die Siersburger Kollegen besuchen , dabei könnt man mal gucken, ob der Golfplatztrail noch ok ist. Ich muß allerdings um 17 Uhr spätestens zurück sein, also eher schon so um 13 Uhr starten. Wer Bock hat, einfach melden, hier oder PN.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Juli 2011)

Hört sich gut an - leider habe ich aber morgen keine Zeit :-(


----------



## michael.sc (23. Juli 2011)

13:00 Uhr ist für mich auch leider zu früh...ich bin wohl um 14:00 Uhr am Treff.


----------



## Klinger (23. Juli 2011)

Ich plane auch nochmal vorbeizukommen wenns trocken bleibt. Wegen der etwas weiteren Anreise geht erst 14:00


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Juli 2011)

Fahrt bitte den Stein-Alwis-Trail
Michael weis Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (23. Juli 2011)

14 Uhr Treff!


----------



## michael.sc (23. Juli 2011)

...muss leider absagen! Schade!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Juli 2011)

schÃ¶ne 6 Ã¡  Runde gestern Richtung Kaltensteinpfad und  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rCJ_29-pE"]âªSoulrider e.V. - Fabio Gangiâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]   :kotz:hoch:kotz:

PS Klinger bischde gut HÃ¤mm-kumm odda sinn dir die Konchen geroscht

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (24. Juli 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> PS Klinger bischde gut Hämm-kumm odda sinn dir die Konchen geroscht



Angefroren/feschtgeruscht/Totalausfall
War nur noch mit viel Flüssigschmierstoff zu beheben!!!

Mein Tacho hat über 1700Hm angezeigt.


----------



## agent_smith (24. Juli 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Angefroren/feschtgeruscht/Totalausfall
> War nur noch mit viel Flüssigschmierstoff zu beheben!!!
> 
> Mein Tacho hat über 1700Hm angezeigt.



Da rollt der neue 29er Hobel doch locker drüber


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Juli 2011)

Diese Woche findet der Mittwochsnightride am Freitag statt


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werde trotzdem am Mittwoch ne Runde drehen. 
   Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juli 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich werde trotzdem am Mittwoch ne Runde drehen.
> Ist jemand dabei?


...mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Juli 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Diese Woche findet der Mittwochsnightride am Freitag statt



was ist denn genau am freitag geplant?
kann das nicht sehen, ich bin bei google+


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juli 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> was ist denn genau am freitag geplant?
> kann das nicht sehen, ich bin bei google+


 

...XXXL Nightride. Treffpunkt 21:00 Uhr am Jungenwald und dann einmal 
durch die Nacht bis ca. 6:00 Uhr (mit ner wohl leckeren Verpflegungsstelle
und einem Morgengraueneinkehrschwung in eine 24h-Lokation 
zum Müde-Geister-Wecken). Es geht wohl Richtung SLS und weiter.

...so ne Runde haben wir vor ca. 4 Wochen schon mal unternommen...war 
ziemlich lustig...so ne ganze Nacht durchbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (26. Juli 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...XXXL Nightride. Treffpunkt 21:00 Uhr am Jungenwald und dann einmal
> durch die Nacht bis ca. 6:00 Uhr (mit ner wohl leckeren Verpflegungsstelle
> und einem Morgengraueneinkehrschwung in eine 24h-Lokation
> zum Müde-Geister-Wecken). Es geht wohl Richtung SLS und weiter.
> ...



ah, ok. 
mal sehen, wenn meine neuen schaltröllchen bis freitag da sind, fass ich mal zumindest eine teilmitfahrt ins auge.


----------



## 007ike (26. Juli 2011)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ah, ok.
> mal sehen, wenn meine neuen schaltröllchen bis freitag da sind, fass ich mal zumindest eine teilmitfahrt ins auge.



das Schaltwerk ist irgendwie deine Achillessehne!


----------



## agent_smith (26. Juli 2011)

Werde heute so zwischen 1900 und 2000 für ne kurze runde in den Wald...


----------



## leeqwar (26. Juli 2011)

007ike schrieb:


> das Schaltwerk ist irgendwie deine Achillessehne!





ja, da ist über die jahre eine nette sammlung zusammen gekommen. aber während ich die xt-dinger immer komplett entsorgt habe, teste ich beim x9 jetzt zumindest mal eine neue methode... 
bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher, was mehr schaltwerke kostet. mit zeitweiser und co nachts über trails heizen oder eine südwest-saison cc-rennen...


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Juli 2011)

hmmm könnte was geben, muss aber nicht... wenns trocken bleibt, bin ich bei ner Runde bis es dunkel wird dabei 

Kann mir jemand für den Freitag nen Akku leihen? ich bin fast sicher dass meiner ne ganze Nacht nimmer schaffen wird :-/

wobei ich noch nicht weis wie ich das mit den Steckern lösen soll :-/ die sind bei mir anders...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Juli 2011)

ich kann Dir ne Lampe mitbringen;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Juli 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich kann Dir ne Lampe mitbringen;-)



das wäre natürlich schwer cool...  

hast du die als Ersatz zuhaus? oder ist das die Testlampe?


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Juli 2011)

Wie Du willst;-)
Was heißt hier DIE Testlampe?
Ich bin immer am testen, das merkt nur keiner;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Juli 2011)

Kommt heut jemand zum Treffpunkt? 
Ich bin um 19 Uhr dort wenn sich jemand ankündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Juli 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Werde heute so zwischen 1900 und 2000 für ne kurze runde in den Wald...



Bei regen


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Juli 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Kommt heut jemand zum Treffpunkt?
> Ich bin um 19 Uhr dort wenn sich jemand ankündigt.



Bin Weichei, der Himmel weint noch 6 Stunden


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Juli 2011)

Wie??? der Himmel weint??
In dem Bundesland, in dem ich arbeite, ist tolles Wetter....

wenns regnet bin ich auch nicht unterwegs - will ja nicht, dass mein Bike nass wird....


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Juli 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wie??? der Himmel weint??
> In dem Bundesland, in dem ich arbeite, ist tolles Wetter....
> 
> wenns regnet bin ich auch nicht unterwegs - will ja nicht, dass mein Bike nass wird....



Am besten Du bleibst wo Du bist.


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Juli 2011)

guter Plan!
Hab hier ja ein MTB... aber das ist nur "Bahnhof-Arbeit" bzw. in der Mittagspause "Arbeit-Globus" tauglich... also nix für den Wald....


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Juli 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> guter Plan!
> Hab hier ja ein MTB... aber das ist nur "Bahnhof-Arbeit" bzw. in der Mittagspause "Arbeit-Globus" tauglich... also nix für den Wald....



Also am Bike hängt das meistens nicht, wenn er nicht in den Wald will. 
Kalmit hoch und runter macht das Ding sichern locker mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Juli 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Also am Bike hängt das meistens nicht, wenn er nicht in den Wald will.



wahrscheinlich hast du recht...
jetzt reise ich aber trotzdem erst mal Heimwerts...


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2011)

ich fahre nachher mal um 19 uhr am sportplatz vorbei.
wenn jemand lust auf ne kurze (~1h) entspannte trailrunde hat, würde ich gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Juli 2011)

Muss leider noch was schaffe...


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Juli 2011)

und pünktlich für 7 Uhr kam die Sonne raus


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juli 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> und pünktlich für 7 Uhr kam die Sonne raus


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2011)

Die Aufstellung für morgen
Agent smith
Klausoleum
Octopuse
Rennradler
David
StefanSLS
und eine Gastradlerin aus Köllerbach;-)
Wer möchte kann vorher bei TOM TOM noch ne Curry Schranke nehmen.
Start ist 21:00


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Juli 2011)

Wo und wann gibts die curry wurst? *freu*

@martin: hast du meine handynummer wegen der lampe? Wie machen wir das logistisch? Soll ich vorbeikommen oder sollen wir das noch am freitag abend machen? Helm oder lenkerhalterung?

Hoffe es wetter spielt mit


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2011)

Tom Tom macht Curry Schranke auf dem Waldfescht der 08
Harry "das Bein "kommt auch noch mit.
Lampe bring ich mit Helmhalterung mit.
Wetter bleibt gut wird halt nicht sonnig.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Juli 2011)

da meine verschleissteile-bestellung noch nicht angekommen ist, wird das leider nichts. schade, bedingungen sehen gut aus. 

wünsche euch viel spass!


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Juli 2011)

Nicht sonnig, dafür aber mondig ;-) wann kommt ihr dann zur  urry wurst? Treffen wir uns vorher iwo? Also vor der currywurst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich Currywurschd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ess hab ich keine Lust mehr weiterzuziehen ...

daher bin ich gegen 9 dort und esse nix.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juli 2011)

nehmt Euch ein frisches Unterhemd mit.
Nach der WB Pause kommt das immer gut.
Hätt ich beim letzten Mal gern dabei gehabt.


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juli 2011)

Obligatorischer 3 uhr post ;-)

Bestes wetter und angenehme temperaturen..

Mc donalds wartet ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juli 2011)

Obligatorischer 3 uhr post ;-)

Bestes wetter und angenehme temperaturen..

Mc donalds wartet ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juli 2011)

Auf der suche nach dem loch... und dem muffin im rucksack;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juli 2011)

Alle mc donalds von lisdorf bis vk haben zu :-(


----------



## agent_smith (30. Juli 2011)

Aber die Abschluss-Einkehr beim Bäcker BOST war eh viel besser als McD!


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Mitternachtsverflegung!!! und für Guiden... 

war ne echt coole Tour die man nicht alle Tage macht...


----------



## Klausoleum (2. August 2011)

der obligatorische Mittwochsregen lässt auch diesem Mittwoch nicht auf sich warten ;-) 

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/europa.html

Wird wohl pünktlich zum Mittwochabend bei uns eintreffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. August 2011)

dann vertreiben wir uns noch ein wenig die Zeit


----------



## michael.sc (3. August 2011)

...ist heute Abend jemand am Start wenn es trocken bleibt?


----------



## Klausoleum (3. August 2011)

ei hallo Michael  na wie gehts wie stehts?


Ich werd heut abend wenns trocken bleibt,zur skatenight rollen... sieht bis jetzt aber schlecht aus


----------



## c1deli (3. August 2011)

hann grad mol bei da AKF uffem plan geguggt: do stett: 19uhrjungewald, wenns wedda net zu arg iss 

tja, danne vielleicht heit omend zusamme

de deli


----------



## -rennradler- (3. August 2011)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ich werd auch da sein. Bis gleich.


----------



## Klausoleum (3. August 2011)

Und schon wieder hat hier der Regen eingesetzt.... 

Scheiß Mittwochsregen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (4. August 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Und schon wieder hat hier der Regen eingesetzt....



...der um punkt 19uhrdrei wieder ausgesetzt hat

danach fuhr eine sehr amüsante vierergrupp richtung süden alias stroßbursch, um bei teilweise explizit blauem himmel und von oben furztrugge die laue sommernacht zu geniessen. 
erst die letze halbe stunde nach 22.30uhr kam der gedanke an die rähnjack uff, und ok, der wurd dann aach umgesetzt,  ma sinn awwa joh aach net aus zugga.
begleitet wurde ma üwwarischens von der neuen JBF2, das gab dem grinsen im gesicht dann den letzten rest bis zum anschlag

schöna daach noch! ... unn e besonnerer gruss an die couch-abteilung,

gez. deli, AKF


----------



## Primsbiker (5. August 2011)

Wie sieht`s aus...............rollt morgen Mittag was im Köllertal.......................


----------



## Klinger (5. August 2011)

Die Schlafen zur Zeit wohl alle vor damit sie bei SIS ausgeschlafen sind.


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. August 2011)

schlafen? was ist das 
bin am Sa. nicht da


----------



## Klinger (5. August 2011)

Schlafen ist der Zustand, der nach Biertrinken (und Dummschwätzen) kommt.


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. August 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schlafen ist der Zustand, der nach Biertrinken (und Dummschwätzen) kommt.



nene...
da kommt erst der Zustand, noch mehr Biertrinken und noch mehr Dummschwätzen 
Ok, dann kommts schlafen


----------



## Primsbiker (6. August 2011)

Hm.................... 
So wie es aussieht scheint nix zu Rollen heute Mittag.............

Werd dann wohl nachher mal zum Hoxberg starten...........und mal sehn wo es mich noch hin zieht....................


----------



## michael.sc (6. August 2011)

...ich bin um 14 Uhr am Treff.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. August 2011)

MI 19:00 
wer kommt mit?
Nasser als SIS kanns net werden;-)


----------



## Fonsana (9. August 2011)

Hi bin neu hier meine Frage gibt es den ,,mtb treff" noch wo man sich regelmäßig trifft???
Fange jetzt seit Jahren wieder an zu fahren und Suche Leute bei denen ich was lernen kann und mit denen man spaß am fahren haben kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. August 2011)

Mi 19.00 Uhr zum Nightride und Sa um 14.00 Uhr am Jungenwald (Sportplatz)
andere Termine werden in der Regel hier bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Fonsana (9. August 2011)

Also man kommt dann einfach vorbei und los geht's!! 

Gut zu wissen danke


----------



## c1deli (9. August 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> MI 19:00
> wer kommt mit?
> Nasser als SIS kanns net werden;-)



AKF rollt an



Fonsana schrieb:


> Also man kommt dann einfach vorbei und los geht's!!
> 
> Gut zu wissen danke



los getts, genau!! auch von hier willkommen!

jenachdem von wo du aus rgb kommst, kannst du dich ja der AKF auf dem weg zum jungenwald anschliessen: das wär dann gegen 18.35-40 am friedhof püttl-ritterstrasse.

gruss vom deli


----------



## michael.sc (9. August 2011)

Fonsana schrieb:


> Also man kommt dann einfach vorbei und los geht's!!
> 
> Gut zu wissen danke


 
...und beim ersten Mal an die Kiste Weizen denken!  
(Späßchen!)...roll einfach mal an.


----------



## Fonsana (9. August 2011)

Alles klar komm unten vom russenweg aus denke fahre dann direkt hoch noch eine eine Frage wie lange sind ungefähr die Strecken die ihr fahrt weil meine Ausdauer ist noch beschissen


----------



## michael.sc (9. August 2011)

Samstags in der Regel 3 bis 4 h (gemütliches Tempo...wir haben auch bisher j
eden wieder lebend zu Hause abgeliefert)
...Mittwochs auch so 3 bis 4 h, es kann aber schon mal Donnerstag werden (das
ist aber eher selten)...kommt immer darauf an wer gerade guided und wo wir uns verirren.


----------



## Fonsana (9. August 2011)

Alles klar dann probier ich die Woche mal vorbei zukommen


----------



## zeitweiser (9. August 2011)

Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Klausoleum (9. August 2011)

Es spll trocken bleiben 

bin auch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (10. August 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Es spll trocken bleiben


stimmt  du fährst ja nicht wenns nass ist 

Ich entscheide heute kurzfristig ob indoorcycling oder outdoorbiking


----------



## agent_smith (10. August 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> stimmt  du fährst ja nicht wenns nass ist



ich bin jetzt schon unteregs -> heute abend also nicht... viel spaß


----------



## michael.sc (12. August 2011)

...bin morgrn nicht am Start.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. August 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgrn nicht am Start.



Awwa ICH wer kummt noch un ist nitt in DABO ???

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (12. August 2011)

Ich binn nidd in DABO unn kumme wahrscheins...


----------



## c1deli (12. August 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Awwa ICH wer kummt noch un ist nitt in DABO ???
> 
> LG
> TomTom



hierzu steht im großen buch der AKF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

de deli iss auswärdisch awwa de necro sold eischendlich zeit hann 

..un dann bringen em msc-michel mol e schönie trebbeläda vorbei, damit der arme knechd aus seinem mentale loch raus an die frisch lufd kummt 

gruss unn viel spass morje!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (12. August 2011)

Japs es ist  tt in dabo  wer kommt alles mit?


----------



## rocky65 (12. August 2011)

Hallo Tom,

ich bin noch da und komme für 14Uhr zum Jungenwald!!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. August 2011)

Ich kann nicht.
Geh uff de Bau schaffe...


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. August 2011)

wer ist morgen am Start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## michael.sc (16. August 2011)

...mir ist es z. Z. zu staubig.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. August 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mir ist es z. Z. zu staubig.



keine Sorge - vergangenen Mittwoch haben wir einen Weg entdeckt auf dem staubt's das ganze Jahr nicht


----------



## Klausoleum (16. August 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mir ist es z. Z. zu staubig.



Was geht denn hier ab... ??

Ich wünsch dann schonmal frohe Weihnachten, oder sehen wir uns vorher nochmal 

Bin so wie es jetzt aussieht am Start  muss nur noch bissi was schaffen


----------



## zeitweiser (16. August 2011)

bin net am start. 
muss schaffen.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. August 2011)

ohjo, gibts das? ein Mittwoch ohne Mr. Weisslicht??


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. August 2011)

jetzt ist mal gutes Wetter und kaum einer meldet sich... 

ich bin mal um 19 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (17. August 2011)

Ich auch 

Markus kommt glaub auch...


----------



## Thandrius (17. August 2011)

fahren hier auch leute freeride, ?


----------



## c1deli (17. August 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> jetzt ist mal gutes Wetter und kaum einer meldet sich...
> 
> ich bin mal um 19 Uhr da



net do, ei jo 
net melle, ei nä 

gez. AKF, die heit kä zeit hat unn samschda sitts aach schlecht aus...


----------



## Klausoleum (17. August 2011)

Thandrius schrieb:


> fahren hier auch leute freeride, ?



Hi, das ist auslegungssache ;-)


Aber eher traillastig flowig bis technisch... freeride eher weniger...

Aber komm doch einfach mal vorbei und seh es dir an...


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2011)

Gestern, kurz und knackig...   
Auch die Stecke.


----------



## michael.sc (19. August 2011)

...bin morgen schon um 13:30 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. August 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. August 2011)

heute jemand unnerwegs? 
ich will gegen 15:00, 15:30 Uhr los!


----------



## Klausoleum (23. August 2011)

Ich bin erst morgen unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. August 2011)

Auch erst morgen. 

Hoffe auf die Zeckentrails von Martin (Nachfahrt von Samstag). Ich musste ja ins Tal er Tränen Guiden


----------



## c1deli (24. August 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Auch erst morgen.
> 
> Hoffe auf die Zeckentrails von Martin (Nachfahrt von Samstag). Ich musste ja ins Tal er Tränen Guiden



wie? morje?..

heit!  18.15 abbhollserwiss vor da MWhausdier !
gez. AKF


----------



## michael.sc (27. August 2011)

...bin heute Mittag um 14 Uhr am Treff.

@Tom: ...früher klappt leider nicht.


----------



## c1deli (27. August 2011)

die alt AKF plant aach mit vierzehnuhr am junge WALD,

....wenn se die schaff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ferdisch kriet bis dohin, solld awwa klabbe

de deli


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. August 2011)

Ich bin um 14 Uhr da!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. August 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin heute Mittag um 14 Uhr am Treff.
> 
> @Tom: ...früher klappt leider nicht.



14:00 bis 16:30 is OK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anschließend 2-3 Weizen

...


LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (27. August 2011)

...die AKF säck sinn schonmol ferdisch genn 
bis gleich!


----------



## c1deli (27. August 2011)

e scheenie runde zum wasserkrone fumm tobilas war dass heit

sogar mit ner echten lebensrettung im wahrschde sinn des wortes samt bolizei-unnastützung un genau nohm motto von beik-ähd!

sehr intensives wedda zum geniesse hamma aach gehatt, also dann

scheena sunndaa unn dange fuer die runde heit!

de deli, AKF


----------



## Klausoleum (29. August 2011)

Was geht am Mittwoch?


----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2011)

Mittwoch Osten?


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. August 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch Osten?


  bin dabei


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. August 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch Osten?


bin ach do um 19:00 fahre mich awwer schunn ab 17:30 Warm wenn einer mit will *bitte Melden.* 

Heute kurz und Berg-ig ab 17:30 wer will mit ???.

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (30. August 2011)

AKF-D kummt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AKF-N hat sei rad in die egg gestellt, spielt 14 daa käpten uff hoher see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@MW: morje neuer versuch zusamme mol weida wie zum schlammweia zu komme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gez. DELI

ps, ich fasuch mol, JBF1 zu aktiviere...


----------



## michael.sc (30. August 2011)

@Tom: ...bin dann *morgen *um 17:30 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. August 2011)

Mist... Termin vergessen.
Bin also morgen nicht dabei :-(


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2011)

Absage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (31. August 2011)

Bin dann da.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. September 2011)

Un sinn-a all gutt Hemm kumm (mein Schaltauge war verbogen)
Melde mich mal für Samstag ab bin auf dem Feldberg ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (1. September 2011)

mittwochsmenue ala köllerbacha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, man nehme:

neun radler um neunzehn uhr am jungewald...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*x9*

e dobbelpackung JBF..., net schlecht- kinnte sich alte männeraugen leicht dran gewöhne.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







de hohe besuch liteviller EH aus S. , ders schafft, innerhalb 12 stunne  göttelborner trails unn die bundesrepublikanisch hauptstadt unnsicha zu mache... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e blindie bikergrupp, die's schafft, am schönschde sonneunnagang mit blick uffs weite feld vorbeizufahre (ausser MW) umm an so ner schoggelisch bank dahinter e hanuta-päus'che innzulehe.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ein extradank an JBF2, die ausem normale päus'che e HANUTA-päus'che gemacht hat.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e neu angefixte JBF1, die ihr terminkalenna nochmol genauer durchrechne wird, umm die biker-herren wieder öfters wurres zu mache... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




von trockene genusspädcha in lauer nacht und hellem schein brauche ma gar net zu redde...  

also mahlzeit, legga wars 

de deli, AKF


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. September 2011)

Bestens, ohne weitere Bodenporben. 

Un vor allem vor 0:00 zu Hause.


----------



## michael.sc (2. September 2011)

...wer ist morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald mit am Start?


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wer ist morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald mit am Start?



ich


----------



## Klausoleum (2. September 2011)

ich nicht, muss schaffe... :-/


----------



## c1deli (3. September 2011)

hanns vor, um 14uhr dozusinn.

de deli


----------



## c1deli (3. September 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> hanns vor, um 14uhr dozusinn.
> 
> de deli



..ich saans jo, glaawen demm nix!

'muss schaffe, unn bevor der knechd saat er käm am mittwoch, dass stimmt aach net
schönie sommertour für euch heut!

de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (4. September 2011)

@Octo: Nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wie war die Überraschung?

...an der einen Stelle hätten wir doch nach rechts gemusst. Hab über die Google-
Suchfunktion ne Karte gefunden...ansonsten waren wir fast durch.

@All: Wir haben gestern beim Litermont was ganz, ganz feines gefunden! Näheres per PN.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. September 2011)

B....pfad  der geht aber nicht in jede Richtung, ist aber schön geworden.


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. September 2011)

@Msc: Danke - und ja, die Überraschung ist denen echt gelungen! Ich hab rein garnix gemerkt und war total überrascht 

@Dämon:
genau "B....pfad". Echt super das Ding  leider fehlten ein paar Schilder...


----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Octo: Nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wie war die Überraschung?
> 
> ...an der einen Stelle hätten wir doch nach rechts gemusst. Hab über die Google-
> Suchfunktion ne Karte gefunden...ansonsten waren wir fast durch.
> ...


 

Hab ich dir doch gesagt........................und bestimmt net zuviel verprochen...............

Gut........................Beschilderung könnte etwas besser sein...............

Wir werden Freitag Mittag nochmal dort unterwegs sein.....................wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen......................Treffpunkt gegen 15:00 Uhr am Primssteg (Klapperbrücke)


----------



## Dämon__ (4. September 2011)

15.00 Uhr schaff ich nicht, vielleicht kann man sich ja unterwegs treffen.


----------



## Primsbiker (5. September 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> 15.00 Uhr schaff ich nicht, vielleicht kann man sich ja unterwegs treffen.


 

Ist natürlich auch möglich,denke mal es wird aber auch eher so gegen halb vier werden und wir wollten nach  dem "sehr feinen Pädchen".. dann eh Richtung Litermont oder Reimsbach ............noch ein paar weitere Trails abrollen...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2011)

Ich versuch mal dann irgendwo dazwischen da zu sein,bringe noch jemanden mit der euch etwas ein bremst.


----------



## leeqwar (5. September 2011)

ich glaube, ich weiss was von was ihr schwärmt. 

habt ihr die abbiegung vom so... trail nicht gefunden? da haben wir letztens auch etwas länger gesucht. das schild hängt sehr weit im wald drin. und nach der abfahrt über die obstwiese haben wir uns einmal kurz verzettelt.

der ganze weg ist aber phantastisch!


----------



## Primsbiker (5. September 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal dann irgendwo dazwischen da zu sein,bringe noch jemanden mit der euch etwas ein bremst.


 

 Meld dich einfach..........0176/96307650


----------



## michael.sc (6. September 2011)

...ist morgen Abend jemand am Start? Der Regen soll ja dann durchgezogen 
sein...ansonsten werde ich schon früher unterwegs sein.


----------



## CubePhil (6. September 2011)

Wird wohl doch nix bei mir! Im Datum geirrt! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. September 2011)

ich falle morgen schon wieder aus ...:-(


----------



## Primsbiker (6. September 2011)

Heute abgescheckt:

Schaumbergtafeltour............absooooooooluter Hammer............Fun ohne Ende...................und Trailgenuss pur...............


----------



## Dämon__ (7. September 2011)

Muss Freitag leider passen


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2011)

...so, ich bin dann heute Nachmittag schon ab 17:30 Uhr (Treffpunkt an Onkel Tom's
Hütte) unterwegs. Wir rollen Richtung "unendlich Pädsche" am Litermont.
Wer mit möchte kann sich ja per Handy melden.


----------



## Primsbiker (7. September 2011)

@ Dämon: Vielleicht beim nächsten mal..................


@msc: gegen 18:30 an der Klapperbrücke....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (7. September 2011)

wo ist denn onkel tom´s hütte??
ich würde gerne mitfahren....


----------



## Primsbiker (7. September 2011)

wo Onkel Tom`s Hütte ist weiß ich leider auch nicht...........................!!!!

Aber 18:30 am Primssteg (Klapperbrücke) zwischen Bilsdorf und Piesbach ist auch noch eine Gelegenheit......................!!!


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. September 2011)

Ich glaube, die genannte Hütte ist auch als Jungenwald bekannt...


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2011)

In dem Fall nicht...Treffpunkt 17:15 Uhr am Bahnhof in Pü und 17:30 Uhr bei Tom
zu Hause.

An die Lampe denken!!!


----------



## Primsbiker (7. September 2011)

An die Lampe hatten ja alle gedacht....................und mit dem Rest .... konnte man ja nun wirklich nicht rechnen...............

Hoffe ihr seid dann alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen......


----------



## rocky65 (7. September 2011)

Na da übersteht man einen Sturz und dann versagt das Material

@all: danke an eure Rücksicht war ne tolle Gruppe

Schade das wir das neue "Pädche" nicht ganz abfahren konnten na ja was wir unter die Stollen bekommen haben war suuuper!!!!


Gruß Christian


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2011)

21:05 Uhr waren wir wieder in Pü...und 5RT durfte sogar
noch vom Brathähnchen naschen bzw. ist wohl jetzt noch dabei!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> 21:05 Uhr waren wir wieder in Pü...und 5RT durfte sogar
> noch vom Brathähnchen naschen bzw. ist wohl jetzt noch dabei!



NoNo genascht wird "daHemm" war nach 3 um ca 22:00 in Tom´s Hütte scheene Runde gischda...

http://www.schmelz.de/schmelz/Natur...rrenpfad_OT_Huettersdorf_Gemeinde_Schmelz.jpg  

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (9. September 2011)

...morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (9. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...morgen jemand am Start?


 

.......mal sehen bin noch am Überlegen............Morgen........oder doch Sonntag...............


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. September 2011)

Ich morgen nicht. 
Fahre Sonntag mit dem Auto zum Dämon seiner CTF... Wenn jemand mitmöchte -> melden !


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. September 2011)

Sorry, morgen schaffe

So. Dämon


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...morgen jemand am Start?



Ich (muss awwer um 17:00 widder em Stall sinn) Jungenwald

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (10. September 2011)

Wo sol es denn hingehen.................


----------



## Klinger (10. September 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ich (muss awwer um 17:00 widder em Stall sinn) Jungenwald



Guter Vorsachlag !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. September 2011)

So Jung´s ohne Worte...212 Seiten einfach nur skrollen wie abgesprochen..generelles Nippelverbot!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172133




viel Spaß
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. September 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich morgen nicht.
> Fahre Sonntag mit dem Auto zum Dämon seiner CTF... Wenn jemand mitmöchte -> melden !



De Octopuse300 kummt mich moje un 8:00 abholle bin dabei CTF Dämon...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (10. September 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> So Jung´s ohne Worte...212 Seiten einfach nur skrollen wie abgesprochen..generelles Nippelverbot!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172133
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hab grad ein wenig geskrollt..........................

Echt scheene Bikes dabei..............................

Schöne Runde heut Mittag......................wunderbare Trails.......................erste Sahne..............


----------



## michael.sc (12. September 2011)

...ich werde wohl am Mittwoch wieder etwas früher unterwegs sein. Geplant ist so gegen 17:15 Uhr bis max. 20:00 Uhr.
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Klausoleum (12. September 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Klausoleum (12. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werde wohl am Mittwoch wieder etwas  früher unterwegs sein. Geplant ist so gegen 17:15 Uhr bis max. 20:00  Uhr.
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?




wenn wir wandern gehen...


----------



## michael.sc (13. September 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wenn wir wandern gehen...


 

...wandern waren wir letzten Mittwoch..


----------



## Klausoleum (13. September 2011)

schad ;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. September 2011)

ich bin morgen um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Klausoleum (13. September 2011)

wenn alles klar geht ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (13. September 2011)

hab auch vor zu kommen


----------



## zeitweiser (14. September 2011)

Absage


----------



## Klausoleum (14. September 2011)

dito :-/


----------



## Tobilas (14. September 2011)

Bei dem Wetter Absage ?? Sünde !
Ich geh jetz mal Biken 
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: Oder kommste vorbei auf der Heimfahrt, Martin?


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. September 2011)

Ich schau mal um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald vorbei...


----------



## CubePhil (14. September 2011)

Also ich wäre dann auch um 19.00 am Jungenwald Bis dann !
gruß Phil


----------



## michael.sc (17. September 2011)

...wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich heute Mittag um 14:00 Uhr am Start.


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. September 2011)

Bei mir wird's nicht klappen...


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. September 2011)

Ist heute um 19 Uhr jemand am Start?

2 Frauen würden es gerne wagen ;-) und ihre neuen Lampen ausprobieren.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. September 2011)

@Lilli: Hab Dir ne SMS geschrieben. Tom und ich sind schon früher unterwegs (aber auch mit Lampe).


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. September 2011)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Ist heute um 19 Uhr jemand am Start?
> 
> 2 Frauen würden es gerne wagen ;-) und ihre neuen Lampen ausprobieren.
> 
> vg Lilli



ich habs mal fest vor!
muss nur noch die warmen Bikeklamotten zusammensuchen...


----------



## Klinger (21. September 2011)

@michael: wieviel früher???


----------



## michael.sc (21. September 2011)

17:30 Uhr am P Leichtathletikanlage Breitwies an der Georgs' Hütte (in Pü) bis ca. 20:30 Uhr (Tom guided 
in Richtung Saarwellingen).


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. September 2011)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Ist heute um 19 Uhr jemand am Start?
> 
> 2 Frauen würden es gerne wagen ;-) und ihre neuen Lampen ausprobieren.
> 
> vg Lilli



Körbchengröße/Haarfarbe/wie groß/wie alt/wie schwerwas für´n Bike
Treffpunkt 17:30 Georgs´hütte oder 17:45 Sauwasen Lili...

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (21. September 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Körbchengröße/Haarfarbe/wie groß/wie alt/wie schwerwas für´n Bike
> Treffpunkt 17:30 Georgs´hütte oder 17:45 Sauwasen Lili...
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

...wie schwer bezieht sich doch hoffentlich nur aufs Bike Du "Hewwel".
Körbchengröße ist aber OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (21. September 2011)

Also wenn mein Bike bis dahin aus der Reperatur ist binn ich  heut wieder am Start !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klinger (21. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wie schwer bezieht sich doch hoffentlich nur aufs Bike Du "Hewwel".



= Hebel orrer was


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. September 2011)

wie siehts denn jetzt aus 

Ist jemand heute um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald?
Wenn nicht komm ich euch nach Saarwellingen suchen oder fahre direkt von Walpershofen aus Richtung Urwald oder Göttelborn!


----------



## michael.sc (21. September 2011)

@Octo: Ich habs Handy mit dabei...meld Dich einfach.


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Octo: Ich habs Handy mit dabei...meld Dich einfach.



 Wenn sich niemand für 19 Uhr ankündigt meld ich mich ggf.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2011)

ich komm auf dem Heimweg um17:30 an der Georgshütte vorbei


----------



## Klausoleum (21. September 2011)

Ich wollt 19 Uhr da sein... wer kommt? 

@lili: fährst du mit michael? 

sonst fahr icha uch alleine...


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. September 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich wollt 19 Uhr da sein... wer kommt?
> 
> @lili: fährst du mit michael?
> 
> sonst fahr icha uch alleine...




ich bin dann auch um 19 Uhr dort!


----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wie schwer bezieht sich doch hoffentlich nur aufs Bike Du "Hewwel".
> Körbchengröße ist aber OK!


Na habt Ihr die Mädels wieder aus dem Wald gekriegt?


----------



## wilde.lilli (21. September 2011)

JA, wie sind wohlbehalten zurück. Die Lampen funktionieren! Der Einkehrschwung war notwendig - hunger!!

Es war sehr nett und traillastig.

Danke Jungs!

Das war nicht das letzte Mal für diese Saison, wir kommen bestimt wieder zum Night-Ride.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (21. September 2011)

Wetter Gut , Trails Gut, Mannschaft gut  was will man mehr! Einfach eine schöne Runde  .   Bis zum nächsten Mal .
Gruß Phil


----------



## _Shi_ (22. September 2011)

Auch von von mir nochmal ein fettes Danke an Euch, dass ihr mich "Frischling" so nett aufgenommen habt. War sehr, sehr schön...ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht das letzte Mal war


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. September 2011)

Schöne Runde war das gestern!
Vor allem waren wir überrascht was es da so alles neues, auf alt bekannten Wegen gibt .....


----------



## Klausoleum (22. September 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde war das gestern!
> Vor allem waren wir überrascht was es da so alles neues, auf alt bekannten Wegen gibt .....




Ja, das war echt der Hammer )

Da müssen wir mal wieder runter... hat potential, wenn man die stecke besser kennt...


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2011)

ihr macht mich neugierig


----------



## Klausoleum (23. September 2011)

hehe da musste dann schonmal mitfahren ^^


----------



## agent_smith (23. September 2011)

jemand interesse morgen etws früher zu fahren? 
10:00 uhr am bhf?


----------



## zeitweiser (23. September 2011)

wenn wir bis dahin vom Nightride zurück sind


----------



## leeqwar (24. September 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> jemand interesse morgen etws früher zu fahren?
> 10:00 uhr am bhf?



ja, ich. richtung norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (25. September 2011)

@all: Mittwoch Nightride RICHTUNG Litermont

Anfahrt auf breiten Wegen um möglichst schnell dort zu sein.
Am Litermont müsst ihr euch dann überraschen lassen... 

Wird schwer trailig, so wie wirs gewohnt sind...


----------



## agent_smith (25. September 2011)

dann werde ich mal alle verfügbaren akkus laden.

wann ist abfahrt, wann rückkehr?


----------



## Klausoleum (25. September 2011)

abfahrt 19 uhr jungenwald wie IMMER... 

Strecke is amaximal 60km.. Also Litermont 15km + rückfahrt

Mit 20km Hinfahrt müsste man, wenn man direkt anfährt DICKE auskommen...


----------



## zeitweiser (25. September 2011)

Mal sehen ob ichs schaffe.
Bremse und Antrieb funktionieren auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## Tobilas (25. September 2011)

Naja, das wird wieder ne lange Nacht, so wie's aussieht


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. September 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ichs schaffe.
> Bremse und Antrieb funktionieren auf jeden Fall wieder.



Super, Bremse is BACK 
War war eigentlich kaputt an dem Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (25. September 2011)

funktioniert halt net mit Luft aber wir arbeiten daran;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (26. September 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Naja, das wird wieder ne lange Nacht, so wie's aussieht



Emm nee eigentlich nicht


----------



## michael.sc (26. September 2011)

@Klauso: Wo soll es denn hingehn? Beim *B*rigitte *B*ardot *Trail *bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## Klausoleum (26. September 2011)

ei dann  wir sehen uns am Mittwoch


----------



## michael.sc (26. September 2011)

...das wird dann mal ne richtige Trailgaudi!


----------



## Klausoleum (26. September 2011)

aber hallo  Bin ihn am Sonntag schon komplett gefahren... HAMMER


----------



## Klausoleum (26. September 2011)

@Michael: Hast du den Track vom Brigitte? Brauche noch jemand mit nem GPS-Gerät... Ansonsten schick ichs dir...


----------



## Theo1 (26. September 2011)

Ei do simmer ach dabei und werden unterwegs bei euch dazu kommen.
Wo solle mer uns Treffe ?
Soll ich euch die passende Richtung und das Saubere aneinaderreihen  zeigen für de BB .
Gell Klaus do tirfft mann sich druf .
Mehr Biker als Fußvolk dort im Moment.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (26. September 2011)

hmmm, wir wollten einmal ums Brigitte fahren... Einfach einmal rund... das wird das schnellste und beste sein. Wir wollen ja auch wieder nach haus... Und fahrbar ist auch fast alles... 

Wir brechen um 19 Uhr in Püttlingen auf... ich denk dass wir knapp kurz vor 20 Uhr in Piesbach an der Klapperbrücke sind...


----------



## michael.sc (27. September 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ... ich denk dass wir knapp kurz vor 20 Uhr in Piesbach an der Klapperbrücke sind...


 
...das sollte zeitlich passen!

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und bekommen so ne milde Nacht wie die 
Vergangene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (27. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das sollte zeitlich passen!
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und bekommen so ne milde Nacht wie die
> Vergangene.



Mit Sicherheit


----------



## zeitweiser (28. September 2011)

Jo
15°reichen für kurz kurz
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=107030&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## agent_smith (28. September 2011)

dann bis um 19:00


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. September 2011)

Ich warte um 19:30 dann bei Roland auf Euch Nasen


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. September 2011)

MEGA


----------



## michael.sc (29. September 2011)

@MW: ...wie, um 0:45 Uhr schon zu Hause?

@Klauso: Es war auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (29. September 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klauso: Es war auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn!!!



Boa, da hab ich ja Glück dass ich mich durchgesetzt hab 

Hatte schon befürchtet, heute hier eine Welle der entrüstung vorfinden zu müssen


----------



## zeitweiser (29. September 2011)

ich bin entrüstet
es ging immer nur berghoch


----------



## Tobilas (29. September 2011)

endlich spricht mal einer Klartext !! Es ging nur hoch ! 
Nächstes Mal will ich nur runter fahren, verstanden ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (29. September 2011)

Do warschte beim falsche Trupp , mir sinn immer nur runner gefahr 
Hab heut noch ein paar neue Pfade gefunn für am Samstag, do gehts dann ach nommo nur runner.


Theo


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. Oktober 2011)

Jemand übrig??? Also heut 14 Uhr jungewald?
oder alle in Dabo?


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Oktober 2011)

alle in dabo )

geil wars


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Oktober 2011)

wie wärs am Mittwoch mit Berus?


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Oktober 2011)

Bous Berus Abbel? da bin ich dabei  
Am letzten wohl noch trockenen Tag in diesem Jahr... nur müssen wir dann wohl unsre Ansprüche aus DABO wieder runterschrauben ;-)


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Oktober 2011)

alternativ könnte ich euch den neuen premiumwanderweg zeigen, den ich am samstag "gefunden" hab. anreise bis dudweiler ist nicht die welt, dann 20km/600hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (3. Oktober 2011)

dort gibts aber keine Äpfel ;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Oktober 2011)

desswegen auch Bous Berus *Apfel*

und Wanderwege fahren wir als MTB-ler doch keine ...


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Oktober 2011)

der ist ja noch nicht fertig und nicht eingeweiht


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Oktober 2011)

wenn der so ist wie letzten Mittwoch wärs ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an!
Dudweiler wäre mal was anderes!!? 
und Berus läuft ja nicht weg...


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Oktober 2011)

Aber die Äpfel ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Oktober 2011)

die sind faul oder in Tetrapack gepresst


----------



## michael.sc (4. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwann sperren sie Dich wegen Obstdieberei ein...und Wickie muss ganz alleine durch 
die Nacht radeln.

...kannst einen Schluck Apfelsaft aus meiner Flasche bekommen!


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Oktober 2011)

@Michael: das ist aber lieb, den nehm ich gern


HEHE:


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Oktober 2011)

war heute nochmal auf der premiumtrailbaustelle unterwegs und denke, dass der weg noch zu ruppig ist um ihn nachts sicher zu befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also genau das richtige für uns


----------



## leeqwar (5. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Am letzten wohl noch trockenen Tag in diesem Jahr...


ich glaube, da könnte es noch ein paar davon geben. 

aber der letzte halbwegs *laubfreie* tag dürfte heute sein. der urwald boden war heute morgen schon ganz schön bunt.

andererseits freue ich mich schon darauf, dass die brombeerhecken nicht mehr wachsen und man nach der tour nicht mehr aussieht, als wäre man von einem rudel berglöwen angegriffen worden. 

werd heute abend ein stück mitkommen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Oktober 2011)

Wohin geht es, könnt Ihr mich irgendwo aufgabeln?


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Oktober 2011)

Schwups, kaum ist man weg...
und schon wieder daheim.  

Schön war's auch noch. Danke für den schönen Abend.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Oktober 2011)

es ging wieder nur breschhoch
Danke Eddie fürs guiden. Da wärn wir nicht mehr rausgekommen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Oktober 2011)

Stimm, ich war wie immer völlig orientierungslos.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Oktober 2011)

Die PWW´s sind einfach genial


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Oktober 2011)

Super Tour! Mir hats richtig gut gefallen....

pünktlich um 00:15 Uhr stand ich vor der Kellertür. leider gings dort nicht weiter da der Schlüssel von innen steckte  und nach 20 Minuten Klingeln wie doof und Anrufen  machte mir endlich jemand die Tür auf


----------



## michael.sc (6. Oktober 2011)

Premium Tour! Merci fürs guiden!

...und spätestens in einem halben Jahr ist das die 
Premium-PUR (...und fast unmittelbar vor der eigenen Haustür).

@Octopuse: 0:16 Uhr wars bei mir...hat das Nudelholz viel gechmerzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Oktober 2011)

"Nudelholz" lag ja mit Ohrenstopfen im Bett um nicht von meiner späten Heimkehr gestört zu werden 
Daher ja die Schwierigkeiten ins Haus zu kommen...


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Oktober 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Super Tour! Mir hats richtig gut gefallen....
> 
> pünktlich um 00:15 Uhr stand ich vor der Kellertür. leider gings dort nicht weiter da der Schlüssel von innen steckte  und nach 20 Minuten Klingeln wie doof und Anrufen  machte mir endlich jemand die Tür auf



Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. Oktober 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die PWW´s sind einfach genial



Genau und es so viele davon...


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Oktober 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Super Tour! Mir hats richtig gut gefallen....
> 
> pünktlich um 00:15 Uhr stand ich vor der Kellertür. leider gings dort nicht weiter da der Schlüssel von innen steckte  und nach 20 Minuten Klingeln wie doof und Anrufen  machte mir endlich jemand die Tür auf



so wär es silke auch beinahe ergangen, aber ich hab mal gaz unbedarft vorgeschlagen doch auch mal in der satteltasche nach dem schlüssel zu suchen und dort war er auch^^


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2011)

...wie schauts heute Mittag?


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Oktober 2011)

hmm, wenn nur mit Regenjacke und in Heimatnähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2011)

...ich entscheide mich um 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Oktober 2011)

sag besheid


----------



## michael.sc (8. Oktober 2011)

...ich zieh mich mal wasserdicht an und bin um 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Wenn
es regnen sollte bleib ich eben am Jungenwald auf ein WB.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Oktober 2011)

) Toller Plan... Ich gugg mal ob das bei mir zeitlich klappt...


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch wer am Start, 
oder muss ich wieder mal ne Schwuckentour am Fluss machen?


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Oktober 2011)

ich komme net;-(


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Oktober 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich komme net;-(



heul...


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Oktober 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Mittwoch wer am Start,
> oder muss ich wieder mal ne Schwuckentour am Fluss machen?




Machst du doch sowieso oder?


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Oktober 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> heul...



ich auch


----------



## michael.sc (12. Oktober 2011)

...ich couche heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (13. Oktober 2011)

wer ist Samstag bei geilstem Wetter am Start?


----------



## agent_smith (13. Oktober 2011)

icke !


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Oktober 2011)

Wasgau Marathon


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Oktober 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> icke !




prima


----------



## agent_smith (13. Oktober 2011)

wo gehts hin? schon pläne?


----------



## Klausoleum (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd sagen einmal Rund  Püttlingen  RGB Bietscht


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer ist Samstag bei geilstem Wetter am Start?



Bin am Samstag nicht da fahre auch den Wasgau Marathon...
bin aber heute von 15:30-ca 18:30 im Wald unterwegs!  
LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (14. Oktober 2011)

Falls Vdurch Ü50mäßig angepasst ist würde ich aus jetziger Sicht auch erscheinen.


----------



## michael.sc (14. Oktober 2011)

@Klaus: ...oder vielleicht Richtung Schwarzenberg (oder Bartenberg)? Da kann uns
Klinger u. U. sogar noch etwas Neues zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (14. Oktober 2011)

Vorgarten kennt ihr ja schon


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Oktober 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vorgarten kennt ihr ja schon



ich noch nicht 

Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei - Richtung egal ..


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Oktober 2011)

Boa Jungs, was war den dass heute  ??

Materialschlacht vom feinsten? Am Schluss waren noch 2 Radler übrig... => Stehen jetzt im Kühlschrank


----------



## agent_smith (15. Oktober 2011)

noch gut heimgekommen michael?


----------



## michael.sc (15. Oktober 2011)

...so, das Quietschen ist weg...der Tinnitus braucht wohl noch etwas.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## -rennradler- (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte noch ein kleines Problem mit meiner hinteren Felge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (15. Oktober 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so, das Quietschen ist weg...



Für wie lange?


----------



## c1deli (15. Oktober 2011)

ja saan mol, wass schaffe ihr danne neierdings uff eure toure??  pleite, pech unn panne??

die AKF kommt so langsam noh na intensiv kä-zeit-phas nommol in die gänge unn war heit e bissje probiere, obs noch geht.
wie langsam unn kabutt ma dobei ware gebbt net verroht.

also danne bis ball widda zusamme

scheena gruss vom deli unn em necro


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Oktober 2011)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch ein kleines Problem mit meiner hinteren Felge...



Waren die neu??


----------



## -rennradler- (16. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Waren die neu??



Ja.


----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2011)

@c1deli: ...dann mal bis bald!


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich melde mich ab in die Winterpause. 

Passive Erholung bis Ende März.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Oktober 2011)

is das jetzt dein ernst?


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2011)

das ist doch genau so wie wenn ein Alkoholiker sagt ich trinke nix mehr.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch, evtl nicht allzu lang?


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Mittwoch, evtl nicht allzu lang?



könnten ja am Mittwoch die letzte Samstagstour zu Ende fahren... bzw. es mal versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (18. Oktober 2011)

...dem Klaus ist es morgen Abend bestimmt zu nass.

...wobei Mittwochs kommen Sie ja in letzter Zeit immer 
alle in die Gänge...an was das wohl liegt?


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Oktober 2011)

wo wart ihr alle letzten Mittwoch?? ;-)

es könnte morgen Abend regnen :-/ vll, vll aber auch nicht...


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Wille ist schon mal da für morgen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist das Wette im Saarland ?
Wer kommt raus aus em Loch?


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Oktober 2011)

die Sonne scheint grad, is aber Sack kalt, bin eben ohne Handschuhe gefahren 

wenns so bleibt komme ich auch


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. Oktober 2011)

Bin ab 17:30 unterwegs ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2011)

Bissje kurz aber
punktejagd auf dem Klettertrail, Feuersalamander gerettet und den Kollesch von der Couch gescheucht


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. Oktober 2011)

...und 800m weiter als am Samstag gekommen ;-)
Scheen woars


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Oktober 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> und den Kollesch von der Couch gescheucht






Hier der Beweis zum Feuersalamander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (19. Oktober 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ...und 800m weiter als am Samstag gekommen ;-)



Boa ey, unn was war diesmal kabudd??


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Oktober 2011)

der Akku ;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2011)

unn der neue Trail war aaach kabutt;-(
oder besser net ganz ferdisch


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Oktober 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> unn der neue Trail war aaach kabutt;-(
> oder besser net ganz ferdisch[/quote]
> 
> sagen wir mal so: ausbaufähig
> ...


----------



## Klinger (19. Oktober 2011)

Jungs, seit Samstag läuft da irgendwas voll daneben!!!


----------



## michael.sc (21. Oktober 2011)

...ich melde mich mal für morgrn um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (21. Oktober 2011)

Super,

wir kommen auch.

vg Lilli


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich hab morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit... wenn's doch zeitlich passt, bin ich am Treff oder komm ggf. nach.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch nicht da...


----------



## c1deli (22. Oktober 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich melde mich mal für morgrn um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald an.



AKF... dito.

awwa nur ganz leis unn vorsischdisch

de deli


----------



## Necromon (22. Oktober 2011)

De deli war schneller,
AKF is um 14.00 am bunten (Jungen)-wald.

bis späda
Alfred


----------



## wilde.lilli (22. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht da...



Du folgst der Einladung vom "Chef" - habe ich zu spät gelesen.

Wer ist anschließend am Gauberg?

vg Lilli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Oktober 2011)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Du folgst der Einladung vom "Chef" - habe ich zu spät gelesen.
> 
> Wer ist anschließend am Gauberg?
> 
> vg Lilli



Ich versteh nix donn müsste der Klaus ja mit MIR fahren

Bin auch um 14:00 auf dem Jungenwald.

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (23. Oktober 2011)

schönie rund gestern bei kaiserlichem wedda unn wieder in netter gesellschafd
do merkt ma doch schnell, wass einem gefählt hat die letschde woche

nur, dass ohropax awweile zur essentiell grundausstattung bei de köllabacha toure geheere, davon hat käna wass getuht

schöna sonndaa zusamme,
de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (23. Oktober 2011)

wieso ohropax?


----------



## c1deli (23. Oktober 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wieso ohropax?



ei dass kann da de herr msc am beschde erkläre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




..der war am längschde un nägschde draan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AKF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (23. Oktober 2011)

ich kann mirs schon vorstellen )))


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Oktober 2011)




----------



## wilde.lilli (25. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück hat er das Quitschen in den Griff bekommen - mein Tinstus hatte sich schon fast gemeldet.

Er ist halt ein guter Schrauber und Guide!

vg Lilli

SCHeeeeen war´s mit euch!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Oktober 2011)

abmeld


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Oktober 2011)

ich muss kurzfristig entscheiden....
Kommt drauf an wie lang ich schaffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wie ich das Wetter empfinde


----------



## michael.sc (26. Oktober 2011)

...ich fahr heute Abend mit Tom schon etwas früher. Wer mitkommen möchte
um 17:15 Uhr bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## agent_smith (29. Oktober 2011)

morgen jmd am treff?


----------



## c1deli (29. Oktober 2011)

agent_smith schrieb:


> morgen jmd am treff?



hi!

morje net, awwa heit!  AKF plant die anreise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..unn agent S. denkt jetzt vielleicht: mist, widda so e daach ohne grosses keddeblatt.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis noher, gruss von D.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. Oktober 2011)

ich kumme un bringen en kleene Kuchen mit...

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Oktober 2011)

Kuchen???

Da kommen wir auch


----------



## michael.sc (29. Oktober 2011)

...bin unterwegs, bis gleich!


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ich kumme un bringen en kleene Kuchen mit...
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte.......


----------



## c1deli (29. Oktober 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte.......



..tja, kaffee unn tee gabs aach noch dezu, es reinschde feschdmahl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







man lerne: anreise nach k-bach lohnt immer herr klinger!
schönes WE zusamme! 

ps, net fagesse: nochn lob an die guides der schönen 60kmherbstrunde mit viel neuem!

pss, agent S.: wo warschen? ich hoff, ich hann dich net fagrault
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, die AH abt. war fuer ihr möschlichkäde heit flott unnawehschs....


----------



## c1deli (29. Oktober 2011)

naachtraach


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Oh leck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. Oktober 2011)

das bolizeitrikot iss der Waaaahnsinn
unn das Rumaroma vom Tee sieht ma gonz deitlich


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer scheeeen war´s.

Geniale Trails, nette Jungs, leckerer Kuchen ==> was will Frau mehr?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. November 2011)

ich meld mich schon mal ab für morgen


----------



## michael.sc (2. November 2011)

...bin heute Abend nicht am Start. Hab immer noch schwere Beine von der 
Halloweentour. Ich will aber morgen Abend mit der Primsbikerfraktion ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. November 2011)

ich meld mich auch ab...
...auch für Samstag


----------



## Primsbiker (2. November 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin heute Abend nicht am Start. Hab immer noch schwere Beine von der
> Halloweentour. Ich will aber morgen Abend mit der Primsbikerfraktion ne Runde fahren.


 

Das hört sich ja gut an....................

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen................


----------



## Klausoleum (2. November 2011)

Wenn wir über Strasse fahren )


----------



## Primsbiker (2. November 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Strasse fahren )


 
Hin und wieder..................

..........zum Überqueren............

Wie gesagt wer Lust hat 16:45 Autobahnbrücke am Sauwasen.....


----------



## michael.sc (3. November 2011)

...bin um 16:45 Uhr an der Brücke. Wenn es regnen sollte telefonieren wir.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. November 2011)

heute-Nachmittag
15:30 kleine Runde 2 h  2-3 wer hat Bock???

heute-Abend
19:00 Uhr Alpiner Jahresrückblick 2011
Bahnhof Püttlingen (Stückguthalle)
Organisation: wilde.lilli
2-3 wer hat Bock???

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (4. November 2011)

Also, den Jahresrückblick schaue ich mir an... Wir müssen doch lilli unterstützen 

Würde heute Nachmittag zwar auch gerne mitfahren, habe aber die Handwerker im Haus und weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe.
Wo würdet ihr euch denn treffen?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. November 2011)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Also, den Jahresrückblick schaue ich mir an... Wir müssen doch lilli unterstützen
> 
> Würde heute Nachmittag zwar auch gerne mitfahren, habe aber die Handwerker im Haus und weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe.
> Wo würdet ihr euch denn treffen?



Habe Dir per PN meine Handy.Nr


----------



## Klausoleum (4. November 2011)

Samstag jemand am Jungenwald am Start?


----------



## c1deli (4. November 2011)

akf kann leider net :-(


----------



## agent_smith (4. November 2011)

Komme hoch Klaus


----------



## michael.sc (5. November 2011)

...ich komme auch. Tom möchte gerne weit in Richtung Osten fahren...also an die 
Lampe denken.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. November 2011)

Ei Super Michel das Du doch kommst.

Achtung http://www.out-led.de/vgl.php (Lampe) nicht vergessen!

so weit (Richtung Schwarzenbergturm)wird`s nitt will gemütlich so gegen 17:30-18:00 spätestens wieder auf dem Jungenwald sein

LG 
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (5. November 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> so weit (Richtung Schwarzenbergturm)wird`s nitt will gemütlich so gegen 17:30-18:00 spätestens wieder auf dem Jungenwald sein



Das trifft sich schwer gut mit meiner Planung


----------



## wilde.lilli (5. November 2011)

Hi Tom,

wir kommen doch nicht, ist mir zu stramm. Die Akkus sind auch nicht aufgeladen.

Viel Spaß
Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (5. November 2011)

Fährt morgen am Sonntag jemand? Gegen 14 Uhr? 

vg Lilli


----------



## EmJay (5. November 2011)

nett war's heut, auch wenn ichs nicht geschafft habe mein Bike zu shredden. Dabei hab ich alles versucht :-D


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (5. November 2011)

Hat mir auch super gefallen bis demnächst.


----------



## c1deli (6. November 2011)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Fährt morgen am Sonntag jemand? Gegen 14 Uhr?
> 
> vg Lilli



AKF rollt gegen 13-13.30 richtung F/stroßbursch, nötischenfalls aach e bissje späda fürs lilli, die letschde moderate temperature im bunte herbschdwald geniesse
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





saan ma mol treff 13.30 luisenthaler brigg? wer kummt iss do

de deli


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. November 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Billa von gischda...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.280279565345874.68661.100000914978935&type=1&l=0701eef175

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (6. November 2011)

Soo tot war ich lange nicht mehr 

Aber Punkt um meinen Termin erreicht 

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (6. November 2011)

Ich sage ja immer wieder.....Vorsicht mit den nervösen Rennpferden!!
Suuuuuper Gruppe,tolle Runde


Ein Danke an unseren Haus und Hof Fotograf

Gruß
Christian


----------



## agent_smith (6. November 2011)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja immer wieder.....Vorsicht mit den nervösen Rennpferden!!
> Suuuuuper Gruppe,tolle Runde
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Primsbiker (8. November 2011)

@Msc :

Die Primsbiker waren schon heute Abend on Tour......

Berus......Tafeltour und Höhenweg..........


----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2011)

Mittwoch
Abmeld


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. November 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch
> Abmeld



Schäm Dich, aber nächste Woche 100%


----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2011)

schäääääääääm


----------



## michael.sc (9. November 2011)

...meld mich für heute Abend ab...bin mit Tom schon etwas früher unterwegs. Wer
mit möchte bitte übers Handy anklingeln. Wir starten bei Tom ab 17:20 Uhr .


----------



## c1deli (9. November 2011)

unn AKF saat: ... samschda!


----------



## CubePhil (9. November 2011)

Hi Leute kommt sonst keiner ich wäre heute auch da ,nur wenn keiner kommt lohnt sich die Anfahrt nicht !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (9. November 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> unn AKF saat: ... samschda!



unn Klausoleum saat: ... samschda in ner Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (10. November 2011)

samstag ! 13 uhr oder 14 uhr?


----------



## michael.sc (11. November 2011)

...ich denke doch wie immer um 14:00 Uhr.

Sollen wir mal wieder Richtung F fahren?...das würde dann auch 14:25 Uhr
Karobrücke in VK bedeuten.


----------



## c1deli (11. November 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich denke doch wie immer um 14:00 Uhr.
> 
> Sollen wir mal wieder Richtung F fahren?...das würde dann auch 14:25 Uhr
> Karobrücke in VK bedeuten.



die AKF als aldekessler- aber auch als selbständigen- Fraktion SF hegt auch "leiichte!!" preferenze für die standart vierzehnuhr geschichte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bis morje danne!

unn pe-ess: fronkreich gudda plan!

e deli


----------



## michael.sc (11. November 2011)

@Deli: ...da gibt es auf franz. Seite zw. Bruch und Emmersweiler ein kleines 
Waldgebiet, dass noch einiges Unerforschtes zu bieten hat . 
Ich versuch mal einen schönen Track aus der OSM herauszukitzeln.


----------



## Klinger (11. November 2011)

Die Richtung finde ich sehr spannend!!!


----------



## EmJay (11. November 2011)

Verdammt - und ich hab am Samstag keine Zeit... Die Richtung würde mich auch interessieren :-(


----------



## c1deli (11. November 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: ...da gibt es auf franz. Seite zw. Bruch und Emmersweiler ein kleines
> Waldgebiet, dass noch einiges Unerforschtes zu bieten hat .
> Ich versuch mal einen schönen Track aus der OSM herauszukitzeln.



subi, der flitzeboche iss gespannt


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. November 2011)

Mist und ich kann wieder nicht. 

Das ist voll gemein...


----------



## michael.sc (12. November 2011)

...bin um 14 Uhr oben am Jungenwald und 14:25 Uhr an der Karo-Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. November 2011)

kumme heut nitt

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (13. November 2011)

@msc: gudd, dass du da so e scheenes neies elektrone-spillzeisch zugeleht haschd wieder ne neue ecke und neue inndrück gesammelt! bravo und gudd gemach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@mw: gudd, dass du bis april 2012 winterpaus haschd! unn noch dezu...



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Mist und ich kann wieder nicht.
> 
> Das ist voll gemein...


... so warsche geschda gleich doppelt net debei     dass hat wass!  ...sogar e zwett lamp fuer denne biker ohne licht. selbschd wenn du knicksack die sooo spät rausgeriggt haschd! dank dafür! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@honkytonky:  ...glaab bloss net alles, wass de geschda geheert haschd!   zB. net die feschdstellunge iwwa fraue unn charakter, die bursche hann gar kenn ahnung!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all: widda schönie rund geschda, unn schöna sunndaa heit!

gruss vom deli


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. November 2011)

Hallo Hallo, wer da, 

ich will Mittwoch, 

 - DUKEL, HART und KALT - 

Aber so was von.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. November 2011)

ich bin dort wos warm is ;-) leider ohne bike

erst wieder am Samstag am Start...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2011)

DUNKEL und HART hört sich gut an! Aber KALT wirds nicht. Die Prognose lautet hitzige 3 Grad und das NICHT Fahrenheit!!!
Würd aber dennoch gerne mal mitfahren wenn ihr und mein Chef mich lassen. Also bis Mittwoch hoffe ich


----------



## crazyeddie (13. November 2011)

mittwoch könnte klappen. dunkel und kalt wirds von allein, für den rest kann ich sorgen. mir fällt sicherlich ne schöne runde mit mindestens 20km anfahrt ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (14. November 2011)

ich hab da noch die tour vom Sommerfest im Köcher
Gibt ordentlich punkte


----------



## c1deli (14. November 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich hab da noch die tour vom Sommerfest im Köcher
> Gibt ordentlich punkte



die sommertour ausem köcher gett leida an da AKF vorbei, die schrauwe am necro seim rad. punkte brauche ma aach kähn, mir fahre aach so

...digitale nachweise von da flex beim brutale endorfin MASSAKER sinn in bearbeitung unn gebbts demnägschd hie bei de news...

gez., de deli


----------



## Klinger (15. November 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> ...digitale nachweise von da flex beim brutale endorfin MASSAKER sinn in bearbeitung unn gebbts demnägschd hie bei de news...
> 
> gez., de deli



Falls ihr noch einen Kunst-Flexer brauche gängded...


----------



## c1deli (15. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch einen Kunst-Flexer brauche gängded...



...zu spät, jetzd isses passiert wobei die fawüstdunge am rahme doch recht ansehnlich worr sinn

kunst-flexer? wasses net alles gebbt    unn ich dacht schonn, noh em legendäre von bülow'sche "kunst-pfeiffer" wär schluss


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (15. November 2011)

Wird morgen in Püttlingen um 19 Uhr gestartet?


----------



## zeitweiser (15. November 2011)

Ja 19:00 Trailkarussell mem Weisslichtdogda


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. November 2011)

Freu


----------



## crazyeddie (16. November 2011)

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. November 2011)

toll, und ich muss noch arbeiten und werd keine Punkte und NightRights sammeln können heute Abend


----------



## Theo1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo,
Für alle die am 2ten Adwent nix vorhaben Mittags zum Kaffe:
Weinachtsrunde am Litermont:
http://www.alpencross.com/d1149_eine-biketour-am-litermont-in-der-weihnachtszeit-am-04.12.2012.html
Meldet euch bitte an, wegen der Planung.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HonkyTonkMan (18. November 2011)

Wird morgen in Püttlingen um 14 Uhr gefahren ?


----------



## agent_smith (18. November 2011)

HonkyTonkMan schrieb:


> Wird morgen in Püttlingen um 14 Uhr gefahren ?



jawoll!


----------



## michael.sc (19. November 2011)

...ich komme auf ne kurze Runde vorbei (bis max. 17 Uhr).


----------



## EmJay (19. November 2011)

Ich komm auch hoch, muss aber um 16.30 wieder in VK sein...


----------



## c1deli (19. November 2011)

AKF muss schaffe unn schrauwe...

demnägschd getts widda


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. November 2011)

HonkyTonkMan schrieb:


> Wird morgen in Püttlingen um 14 Uhr gefahren ?



kumme ach un honn Zeit bis 20:00un Luschd bis 17:30

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (19. November 2011)

Bin eben so im Landeanflug... quasi direkt importiert ^^


----------



## EmJay (19. November 2011)

das war ne echt coole Runde heut Jungs...


----------



## agent_smith (19. November 2011)

noch rechtzeitig zuhause gewesen oder gabs mecker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (19. November 2011)

Hab die Holde noch getroffen- zu Pferd. 'Schatz, ich glaub es wird bißchen später bei mir'


----------



## agent_smith (19. November 2011)

:d


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (22. November 2011)

Kommt morgen um 19 Uhr nach Püttlingen ?


----------



## c1deli (22. November 2011)

HonkyTonkMan schrieb:


> Kommt morgen um 19 Uhr nach Püttlingen ?



uffem AKF-Plan steht um 18.15uhr: abfahrt zum jungewald!
..unn e neies spillzeisch bringe ma aach mit
de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (22. November 2011)

abmeld


----------



## crazyeddie (22. November 2011)

anmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (23. November 2011)

...ich fahr heute Nachmittag mit Tom schon etwas früher.


----------



## c1deli (26. November 2011)

kommt heut midda jemand aach e bissje frisch lufd schnabbe?
die AKF könnt ab ca.14 uhr in AK losrolle unn ggf irgendwo dezustoße...

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (26. November 2011)

hmmm, wer rollt heute nachtrag noch alles zum jungenwald?


----------



## michael.sc (26. November 2011)

...ich bin da, es soll ja nachher trocken werden! Tom wollte evtl. mal wieder in
den Warndt. Das würde dann ca. 14:25 Uhr Karo- Brücke bedeuten...also AKF-
freundlich.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. November 2011)

wer kommt heute ??? evtl. kleine Warndt Runde 14:00 Jungenwald-14:15 Karolinger Brücke Völklingen wenn´s zu-viel 

 ge ma drei-vier Trinken

LG
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. November 2011)

oh Sorry michel(Chef) war schneller wie immer OK 14:25


----------



## c1deli (26. November 2011)

vierzehnfünfezwanzisch iss notiert


----------



## EmJay (26. November 2011)

komme hoch zum Jungewald und rolle von da schon mit


----------



## zeitweiser (29. November 2011)

Mittwoch
anmeld


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2011)

komme vll Mittwoch zum kurzen Besuch vorbei. Donnerstag 4 Uhr abfahrt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (29. November 2011)

vergange'na samschda: unnawehschs mit rennpferden, war das stichwort, mol sogen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    awwa im hintersten warndt gabs auch wieder ein paar neue pädcha

morje: aach anmeld

kommender samschda: anmeld, incl. JBF-vorhersage, awwa ohne apres-würschd'che, weil ausgangsbegrenzung..

gez. AKF


----------



## Klausoleum (29. November 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> kommender samschda: anmeld, incl. JBF-vorhersage, awwa ohne apres-würschd'che, weil ausgangsbegrenzung..
> 
> gez. AKF




UND ICH BIN NICH DA


----------



## michael.sc (30. November 2011)

Armer Klaus!!!

...ich bin heute Abend wieder etwas früher mit Tom unterwegs. Wir werden wohl
im Osten unterwegs sein.


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2011)

Die Primsbikerfraktion wird bei dem Wetter ganz sicher auch unterwegs sein........))

Abfahrt so gegen 15:00..................Richtung Grosswaldbrauerei....................und anschließend durchs Köllertal Richtunk VK rollen..................Handy auf Empfang..................vielleicht sieht man sich ja........


----------



## c1deli (30. November 2011)

AKF update:

beim deli sitts schlecht aus, die schaff ruft, klappt eher doch net...

ob dann ähna odda kähna, iss noch ungewiss..

gruss!


----------



## Klausoleum (30. November 2011)

Ich schaffs auch nicht... muss noch packen...


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2011)

@ MSC.....Tom Tom

Schöne Runde heute Abend...................hoffe ihr seid dann noch gut zurück ins Köllertal gekommen................

......wobei die artistische Einlage für mich ein volle zehn war---


----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2011)

Schaltauge mal wieder nicht umsonst mitgeschleppt;-)


----------



## michael.sc (1. Dezember 2011)

...die kleinen Äste unterm Laub sind zur Zeit echt tückisch. Die Erfahrung
haben wir gestern Abend auch gemacht.



*Samstag 03.12 Nikolaus-Tour:*
*Wir treffen uns schon um 13:20 Uhr am ALDI!!! und fahren dann*
*gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt (Bike Sport Hauf, Abfahrt dort um 14:00 Uhr).*
*Der gewohnte Treff um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald fällt aus!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2011)

Selten so ne perfekte Trial-OP erlebt.
Schaltwerk wieder gradgebogen, zug nachgespannt und weiter gings
Danke Markus und Alfred
Die wollten mich nur nicht schieben
Samstag geht klar


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstag 03.12 Nikolaus-Tour:*
> *Wir treffen uns schon um 13:20 Uhr am ALDI!!! und fahren dann*
> *gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt (Bike Sport Hauf, Abfahrt dort um 14:00 Uhr).*
> *Der gewohnte Treff um 14:00 Uhr am Jungenwald fällt aus!*



Ho-ho-ho!!!


----------



## Necromon (1. Dezember 2011)

Akf is Samstag 14.00 beim Hauf mit verstärkung (Jbf) 
@ Zeitweiser: Mir hätte Dich nadierlich ach hemm geschob.
Bis Samschdaach
Alfred


----------



## agent_smith (1. Dezember 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Schaltauge mal wieder nicht umsonst mitgeschleppt;-)



Mit Betonung auf "mal wieder" !



Bis Samstag !


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2011)




----------



## c1deli (2. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


>



so iss recht meischda K. 
kinne ma morje in RGB mit demm teil rechne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ho-ho-ho!!!



Bei trockenem Wetter: sicher, vor allem beim Apres-Biking am Kühlweinständchen!!


----------



## michael.sc (3. Dezember 2011)

...so wie schauts bei Euch aus für heute Nachmittag? 6,4  mm/m² sind schon ne
Hausnummer. Ich denke nicht das es wettertechnisch besser wird.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke wenn´s nitt Pisst wie die Sau fahre ma zum Herbert ääna-odda zwo bis fünf Glühwein trinke die Buwe hon sich soviel Awet gemach en Roschd-wurschd geht immer...


LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (3. Dezember 2011)

...ich meld mich ab.


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Dezember 2011)

antreten unn dann gugge ma mol was geht
bis gleich


----------



## c1deli (3. Dezember 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> antreten unn dann gugge ma mol was geht
> bis gleich



AKF: dito
de rähn ähnach net ans gemüt draanlosse


----------



## agent_smith (3. Dezember 2011)

Bin 20 nach am Aldi


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Dezember 2011)

60 Biker bei dem Wetter .net schlecht
Strecke super mit viel spritzigem Flow
Verpflegung traumhaft wie dahemm
Wirschtscha unn Glüwein met Gebäck im warmen zum Abschluss
Vielen Dank an die Macher der Nikolaustour für diesen schönen Samstagnachmittag.


----------



## pepe2 (5. Dezember 2011)

Dem kann ich Martin nur anschliesen, sogar das Wetter war besser wie gemeldet. Tolle Organisation, lecker Kuchen und Gebäck,
feine Rostwürschda ,... und nette Leute.
Ein Lob auch von mir an den Veranstalter!!!!
PS: Auf dem Nachhauseweg durfte ich noch dem Herr des Lichtes leuchten.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch abmeld
Schaltwerk Totalschaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (6. Dezember 2011)

@Mr.Light: Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## chris84 (6. Dezember 2011)

aus den ganzen Schaltaugen und Schaltwerken die der zeitweiser schon gekillt hat könnte man locker 2-3 Rohloffs schnitzen


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt für ne Rohloff häts schon gereicht.
Mal sehen


----------



## c1deli (7. Dezember 2011)

AKF: abmell...


----------



## Necromon (9. Dezember 2011)

Is morgen jemand am Start 14.00 Uhr Jungenwald? 
Lg Alfred


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Dezember 2011)

abmeld... kronk


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja Alfred,
ich versprech "Daa" es wird auch nitt schnell/nitt Nass von unne un hoffentlich ach nitt von owwe...
mein Plan führ heute kleine Runde auf trockenen Wege bis ca 17:30 zurück auf dem Jungenwald...(evtl. anschließend kleiner Kabinenball 

mit Duschmöglichkeit da im Clubheim eine Weihnachtsfeier stattfindet)


LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (10. Dezember 2011)

...bin heute nicht am Start. Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## _Shi_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Na dann mal, bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (10. Dezember 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ja Alfred,
> ich versprech "Daa" es wird auch nitt schnell
> 
> 
> ...



Dann komm ich auch vorbei


----------



## c1deli (10. Dezember 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> ...digitale nachweise von da flex beim brutale endorfin MASSAKER sinn in bearbeitung unn gebbts demnägschd hie bei de news...
> 
> gez., de deli



so, weil die samschdastour wehsche zahntechnische probleme heit ausgefall iss, gebbt hier de massaker-nohweis geliefert: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eLbx79eqsg"]endorfin massaker      - YouTube[/nomedia],  wer will kann gugge
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , doch obacht beim ton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, net so laut stelle!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scheena sunndaa, 
gez., de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2011)

und dass alles nur wegen einem kleinen Stück Alu ;-)


----------



## c1deli (10. Dezember 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> und dass alles nur wegen einem kleinen Stück Alu ;-)



vorsichd bei da wortwahl, junger mann unn e bissje meh ehrfurchd 
in demm "*kläne stück alu*" steckt e jahresurlaub an feil-arwet  ...


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Dezember 2011)

dann hast du noch kein berühmtes U-Stück feilen müssen ^^


----------



## c1deli (10. Dezember 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> dann hast du noch kein berühmtes U-Stück feilen müssen ^^



nä, gott sei dank net... die abfallkischd war schunn voll unn ans rad hätts aach net gepasst 

unn ps, nodierlich gudd bessrung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (10. Dezember 2011)

war doch känn massaker
sauwerer schnitt nur schad um den rahmen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein paar Billa von gischda http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299656786741485.71379.100000914978935&type=1&l=75b3ade6e5

LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch noch Erinnerungen an das "Sterben auf Raten" 
Danke Euch nochmal für die Geduld, wäre wohl besser im Bett geblieben


----------



## Klinger (11. Dezember 2011)

c1deli schrieb:


> so, weil die samschdastour wehsche zahntechnische probleme heit ausgefall iss, gebbt hier de massaker-nohweis geliefert:
> endorfin massaker      - YouTube,  wer will kann gugge
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte das Teil dann gleich in Kronkorkengröße zerlegt, so das es abschließend problemlos im gelben Sack entsorgt werden könnte!  ;-)))

@ shi: wieso "Sterben auf Raten"?
Beim Abschlußbier gings doch noch ganz gut oder?


----------



## c1deli (12. Dezember 2011)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Auch noch Erinnerungen an das "Sterben auf Raten"
> Danke Euch nochmal für die Geduld, wäre wohl besser im Bett geblieben



willkomme im club

unn kä sorge, wenn die AKF es nägschde mol nommol komplett iss, könne ma ach widda meh innfluss uff e moderates tempo nemme

gruss vom deli

@klinger: ok, nächstes mal ziehe ma de diplomkunstflexer hinzu


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Dezember 2011)

heute abmeld


----------



## c1deli (17. Dezember 2011)

heute anmeld

wernoch

*matschkontrollabjungewald*

gez, AKF


----------



## michael.sc (17. Dezember 2011)

...bin da!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. Dezember 2011)

Vorschlag 14:00 Jungenwald 14:20 Luisenthal Brücke wernoch *???*

LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2011)

noch krank: abmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (17. Dezember 2011)

Top Wetter!
Bin dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Dezember 2011)

anmeld


----------



## Klinger (17. Dezember 2011)

ummeld


----------



## c1deli (17. Dezember 2011)

anmeldunge, ummeldunge, krankmeldunge, wettermeldunge.... hie getts jo rischdisch ab mit meldunge, so iss rechd

letschde meldung: vierzehnzwanzisch lui-brigg bestätischt!

bis gleich!

de deli, deremmMWnochguddbessrungwünscht


----------



## EmJay (17. Dezember 2011)

auch noch net richtig fit, rolle statt
dessen lieber mal bißchen mit dem Rennrad... Viel Spaß euch


----------



## c1deli (17. Dezember 2011)

so, jetzt am schluss, die ergebnismeldung:

kalt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, gerähnt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, matschisch, dreggisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die brill beschlah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die kett geknirscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dunkel worr... 

awwa unser lichtgestalt iss känes schaltau's verlusdisch genn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die rund war scheen unn die leit nett!
so kann ma die köllabacha in de vierdeadvent entlasse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scheena sunnda noch, gewünscht vom deli


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Dezember 2011)

Billamelldung


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Dezember 2011)

Äni honn isch noch

Ummeldung


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Dezember 2011)

Wer (Achtung) MELDET (  ) sich freiwillig für mein Rad zu putzen ? 


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/dsc03574t.jpg/]
	


[/URL]
und DANKE fürs rechtzeitig nach hause lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (18. Dezember 2011)

...wo bist denn Du wieder rumgefahren. Meins war ganz sauber...eben Nanoversiegelung.


----------



## c1deli (18. Dezember 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wer (Achtung) MELDET (  ) sich freiwillig für mein Rad zu putzen ?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/dsc03574t.jpg/]
> ...



die frage wird doch eher sinn: wer butzt die kich?, unn wie schwer isses nudelholz??...


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Dezember 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wer (Achtung) MELDET (  ) sich freiwillig für mein Rad zu putzen ?
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/dsc03574t.jpg/]
> ...



Hm, schmutzig ist anders...
Ich hätte mich gestern gerne schmutzig gemacht


----------



## chris84 (18. Dezember 2011)

warum putzen? da ist doch Rohloff drin


----------



## Theo1 (19. Dezember 2011)

Falls der Samstag Morgen nix zu tun hann 
Treffen am 24.12 2011 um 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Maldix in Nalbach
je nach Wetter .
Dann gehts durch die Wälder am Litermont das Christkind Suche.
Um 12.30 wolle mer am Kreuz sein zum Gruppenfoto.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch abmeld
nächsten Mittwoch anmeld 
zum Jahresabschlussgänsebratenvernichtungsnightride
Schöne Feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (21. Dezember 2011)

TOP MELDUNG (oh jeh, net schunn widda..):

*Niederlage der AKF in einer heftigen auseinandersetzung mit der couch - mittwochsride unwahrscheinlich*

deli

ps, darf ma nägschde mittwoch aach mitfahre, wenns kä gänsebrode genn hat


----------



## michael.sc (21. Dezember 2011)

...ich bin heute auch topp unmotiviert.


----------



## michael.sc (27. Dezember 2011)

...ich meld mich mal für den morgigen Jahresabschlussnightride an. Wo soll es denn hingehen? Richtung Litermont?


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich meld mich auch an morgen 19 Uhr Jungenwald. Akkus werden geladen....


----------



## agent_smith (27. Dezember 2011)

morgen schon etwas früher unterwegs.
11:30 uhr bhf in P !


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2011)

wir sollten mal die gegend östlich vom Litermont besuchen
Bin um 19:00 am treff und hab am Do frei;-)


----------



## michael.sc (28. Dezember 2011)

...und was macht die Körprich-, Nalbach- und Saarwellingen-Fraktion heute Abend?

AKF am Start?


----------



## c1deli (28. Dezember 2011)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und was macht die Körprich-, Nalbach- und Saarwellingen-Fraktion heute Abend?
> 
> AKF am Start?



AKF/halbe kummt.
obwohl immer noch unklar iss ob ma bei gefülldemhähnche-brode iwwahaupt mitfahre darf

de deli


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (28. Dezember 2011)

Muss leider wieder absagen. Heute wird die Gabel gewartet.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Dezember 2011)

iss egal was na gess hann haupsach es schmachtet eich no biken
kumme riww dir buwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre dann heut abend auch am Treff !
Gruß Phil


----------



## c1deli (29. Dezember 2011)

schöne letzte mittwochsrunde richtung norden in kleinem kreis, sogar das erste stück in damenbegleitung incl. alteherrenmotivierungsküsschen und einem stück barfuß/bikeschuh test-pfad mit saugfaktor
dies alles bei nicht zu warmen und nicht zu staubigen bedingungen... 
wass will ma mehr?
vielleicht schonmal ein gutes neues nullzwölfer wünschen
in diesem sinn!
gruss vom deli


----------



## michael.sc (3. Januar 2012)

Proscht Neijohr!!!
...morgen Abend jemand am Start?


----------



## Klausoleum (3. Januar 2012)

Prosit Neujahr ) 

wenns trocken bleibt muss ich kommen, Winter- und Weihnachtsspeck abtrainieren ;-)


----------



## c1deli (3. Januar 2012)

viel spass morje 

de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2012)

Proscht Neujahr Jungs
ich kann morgen net. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## agent_smith (3. Januar 2012)

Der Speck muss weg! 19:00 am JW!


----------



## michael.sc (4. Januar 2012)

...muss leider für heute Abend absagen.


----------



## mheck (4. Januar 2012)

Auch erstmal prosit Neujahr.
ich bin heut Abend am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. Januar 2012)

Zitat:


_"_*Saarbrücken: Bevölkerung soll den Wald meiden*

 Der Saarforst Landesbetrieb hat die Bevölkerung dazu aufgefordert,  von Mittwochabend bis Freitagmorgen den Wald zu meiden. Grund ist eine  Akutwarnung vor Sturm und Orkan der Unwetterzentrale.
Es sei mit  Windgeschwindigkeiten von 90 km/h bis 110 km/h zu rechnen. Daher sollten  keine Spaziergänge unternommen und auch keine Autos auf Waldparkplätzen  abgestellt werden.
Es bestehe die Gefahr, dass Äste von den  Bäumen gerissen werden. Auch könnten umstürzende Bäume nicht  ausgeschlossen werden. Waldgebiete sollten besonders achtsam durchfahren  werden.
_."
_
Quelle: SR
http://www.sr-online.de/nachrichten/30/1348303.html



Fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## mheck (4. Januar 2012)

Es steht ja nix von "Man soll nicht im Wald radfahren" da 

aber es war schon sehr windig heute...


----------



## EmJay (5. Januar 2012)

Oh leck- de Matscheck hier... Jetzt wird er zum Freak!


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Januar 2012)

Geht am Freitag nachmittag ab halb 5 bis 5 jemand mit mir Biken?


----------



## mheck (5. Januar 2012)

hab nur bis 7 Zeit, aber ich bin dabei.


----------



## agent_smith (5. Januar 2012)

von halb 5 bis 5 lohnt sich aber nicht klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (6. Januar 2012)

morgen jmd am treff?


----------



## michael.sc (7. Januar 2012)

...mal schauen was der Regen macht.


----------



## EmJay (7. Januar 2012)

anwesend...


----------



## agent_smith (7. Januar 2012)

komme ssp


----------



## c1deli (7. Januar 2012)

AKF abwesend...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Januar 2012)

gehe heute mit "meinem Hund Trails scherren "viel Spaß Jungs 

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Januar 2012)

wer kommt Mittwoch?
es soll ja mal trocken bleiben;-)


----------



## michael.sc (10. Januar 2012)

...ich habs mal vor.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (10. Januar 2012)

Es soll tatsächlich trocken bleiben. Wau. Bin um 19 Uhr am Sportplatz.


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Januar 2012)

wir könnten mal wieder in den Osten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (10. Januar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wir könnten mal wieder in den Osten



in de vorgarde von da AKF?
do simma debei
högschdwahrscheinlisch


----------



## Tobilas (10. Januar 2012)

äh,..wer garantiert mir, daß ich um 23 Uhr zuhause bin ?

{Stille}

ok. wie immer.
eigentlich wollt ich ja mal wieder vorbeikommen.....
muß allerdings am Do früh raus und weiß nicht ob das dann ne gute Idee ist.
Mal schaun


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch geplant zu kommen... Bin schon auf Entzug...


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Januar 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> äh,..wer garantiert mir, daß ich um 23 Uhr zuhause bin ?
> 
> {Stille}
> 
> ...



Dann komme ich auch. 
23:00 ist ja dann sicher


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Januar 2012)

Schwarzenberg und Kannikelberg?
Vielleicht hat MSC ja was auf seinem Carbonhelfer aus der Gegend


----------



## michael.sc (11. Januar 2012)

@Tobilas: Ich muss auch um 5 Uhr raus. Also wir sehn uns heute Abend!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Januar 2012)

bin ab 17:00 unterwegs...viel Spaß Jungs´.

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (11. Januar 2012)

@Tom: Um 17:00 Uhr schaff ich heute leider noch.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Tom: Um 17:00 Uhr schaff ich heute leider noch.



richtig so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Januar 2012)

Aus Zeitmangel würde ich für Samstag vorschlagen Treffpunkt 13:00 Jungenwald kleine Runde in die Richtung Dillinger-Hüttenwald so ca 50 Km gemütlich zurück gegen 17:00.
14:00 funktioniert natürlich auch würde mich dann halt etwas früher von der Truppe entfernen.

LG
TomTom


----------



## EmJay (12. Januar 2012)

bin schwer für 13 Uhr... Rennpferd meldet sich zur Stelle


----------



## c1deli (12. Januar 2012)

@5er-tom: für samschda siehts jo sonnisch aus  awwa 13 uhr schaffe die AKF's eher net  mol gugge...

@all: geschda wars jo widda net zu staawisch unn net zu trugge, 11 mann uff da route, schönie runde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - soweit so gudd.

awwa es beschde ware doch die bahnbeamte in ihrem weiche-stell-heisje näwe da johannisbrigg, als unsa 22er LED-karawane en bloc do drunna durch iss, es finschda gett uff  unn

de DB'ler ruft raus: "ei wass mache ihr dann do?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die köllabacha: "ei mir fahre spaziere!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do druff de DB'ler: "geil!"


----------



## Theo1 (12. Januar 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Aus Zeitmangel würde ich für Samstag vorschlagen Treffpunkt 13:00 Jungenwald kleine Runde in die Richtung Dillinger-Hüttenwald so ca 50 Km gemütlich zurück gegen 17:00.
> 14:00 funktioniert natürlich auch würde mich dann halt etwas früher von der Truppe entfernen.
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Ich kumm euch dann entgegen.
Muss noch bis 12.45 Schaffe und bin ab 13.30 uhr uff dem Rad.
Wo solle mer uns Treffe ? oder kumme bei mir in Nalbach vorbei.

Theo


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo C1 deli mein "old good Friend"
mir fahre ach om 14:00 mach da nur kähn Stress im Neie-Johr et Rennpäärd un ICH muss halt om 17:00 widda im Stall sind awwa datt is ach se schaffe et soll jo Spass mache datt is die Hauptsach.

Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald

LG
TomTom


----------



## EmJay (13. Januar 2012)

seit wann macht biken Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (13. Januar 2012)

@ 5RT:  Bin dabei! 14:00 Uhr!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte es nur noch mal los werden. 

Mittwoch war extrem gut. 
Wetter, Truppe, Strecke.    

Samstag, sorry, leider keine Zeit.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie ging am Mittwoch noch mehr. 
Es sind uns nur die Trails ausgegangen.
Die Eisenbahner waren schon leicht überrascht.
Die dachten da landet ne Transall auf den Gleisen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Januar 2012)

moin Jungs´un Mädels melde mich heute krankheisbedingt zum Biken ab viel Spaß

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (14. Januar 2012)

dann mol gudd besserung, meister 5R, lass dich pflehsche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ansonschde AKF in stammbesetzung 14 uhr vor ort, zeitfenschda bis 17-18uhr 

de deli


----------



## agent_smith (14. Januar 2012)

melde mich auch mal wieder an


----------



## rocky65 (14. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Kaiserwetter komme ich auch aus meinem Winterversteck


----------



## Tobilas (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr Richtung Hüttenwald fahrt, kommt bei mir vorbei oder meldet euch kurz, wenn ihr in der Nähe seid. Ich rolle dann n bissle mit.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## agent_smith (14. Januar 2012)

Alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Tobilas (14. Januar 2012)

Ja super! Sind noch am Litermont vorbeigeschrammt und über die Klapperbrücke..... schöne Tour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (14. Januar 2012)

AKF auch um 18.15 eingetrudelt. 75km waren auch reichlich genug für die alten herren.. jetzt noch uff die couch unn 2min. späda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





schöna sunndaa!


----------



## rocky65 (14. Januar 2012)

Michael musste bei mir noch Überlebenshilfe mit einem 5 Sterne Riegel leisten
Ich war total im A....!!!
Ansonsten wie immer schöne Runde und super Leute

Gruß Christian


----------



## michael.sc (14. Januar 2012)

...die Obenrum-Fraktion war um 18:10 Uhr wieder in Pü (fast pünktlich)...der
Beckinger Wald war mal wieder seine Anfahrt wert.


----------



## EmJay (14. Januar 2012)

schönen Sonntag Euch, grad rechtzeitig heimgekommen- meine Lebensgefahr war noch recht umgänglich


----------



## michael.sc (15. Januar 2012)

...für nächsten Sa hätte ich ne schöne Strecke im Angebot (Ziel: Schwarzwaldweg
Teil 2 an der Simbach)...nur mit 17:00 Uhr wirds wohl eng. Daher mein Vorschlag
Treffpunkt *Jungenwald 13:00 Uhr* und *Luisenthaler Brücke 13:30 Uhr*.
Wie schauts?


----------



## c1deli (15. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...für nächsten Sa hätte ich ne schöne Strecke im Angebot (Ziel: Schwarzwaldweg
> Teil 2 an der Simbach)...nur mit 17:00 Uhr wirds wohl eng. Daher mein Vorschlag
> Treffpunkt *Jungenwald 13:00 Uhr* und *Luisenthaler Brücke 13:30 Uhr*.
> Wie schauts?



....wenns zur südsaar geht, kann die AKF seltenst widerstehn, ergo gudda plan


----------



## c1deli (15. Januar 2012)

ua deswehsche, weils deutlich kürzere abkürzunge gebbt als wie vom beckinger trailwald


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. Januar 2012)

De Christian war totel im A... scheibenkleister datt hät ich mol gär desiehn ich glab datt jo garnitt Rocky waren da evtl.Weibliche http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4577.100000914978935&type=3&theaterBikerinnen dabei die dir die Laktatwerte in die Bähn getrieb honn?

LG
TomTom

[/URL]


rocky65 schrieb:


> Michael musste bei mir noch Überlebenshilfe mit einem 5 Sterne Riegel leisten
> Ich war total im A....!!!
> Ansonsten wie immer schöne Runde und super Leute
> 
> Gruß Christian


----------



## Klinger (15. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...für nächsten Sa hätte ich ne schöne Strecke im Angebot (Ziel: Schwarzwaldweg
> Teil 2 an der Simbach)...nur mit 17:00 Uhr wirds wohl eng. Daher mein Vorschlag
> Treffpunkt *Jungenwald 13:00 Uhr* und *Luisenthaler Brücke 13:30 Uhr*.
> Wie schauts?



très intersant!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (15. Januar 2012)

@Tom: Nee nur nach 3 Wochen ohne Biken,war es einfach etwas zu viel des Guten


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch Berus
Klaus dein Einsatz


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Januar 2012)

wowo  

Gern, aber lass uns nicht zulange weg bleiben... Bin ja auch nicht mehr soo jung...


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Januar 2012)

wir sind vor Do daheim versprochen


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Januar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wowo
> 
> Gern, aber lass uns nicht zulange weg bleiben... Bin ja auch nicht mehr soo jung...



Der is gut Jungs.


----------



## c1deli (16. Januar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wir sind vor Do daheim versprochen



Berus? AKF meldet schonmal bedarf an
sollte der wetterfrosch jedoch wie in seiner heutigen ansage regen bei 2-4°C im glas haben, naja, dann gewinnt die couch oder das 22uhr limit...

gugge ma halt mol wass dass kerl'che schafft

de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Necromon (17. Januar 2012)

Fier Mittwoch teilabsage Akf wehche krank un Schonprogramm damit ma am Samschdach widder debei sinn
Lg
Alfred


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Januar 2012)

Na ja, Kurztrip 

Wenn Zeit, dann da.


----------



## c1deli (18. Januar 2012)

hab heut ausnahmsweise schon etwas frueher zeit, nutz ein stück tageslicht und vermeide evtl. ein stück feuchtigkeit von oben, unn geh jetzd duddle
euch ne trockne rund heit omend

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Januar 2012)

schöne Tour und hat für eine Feierabendausfahrt gerade gereicht


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. Januar 2012)

bin ach dahem nach 1-2 Bier un scheiß Rähn

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Januar 2012)

Berus war dann doch zu weit;-)
Machen wir wenn die AKF wieder vollzählig am Start steht und wenn es gefroren iss


----------



## c1deli (20. Januar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Berus war dann doch zu weit;-)
> Machen wir wenn die AKF wieder vollzählig am Start steht und wenn es gefroren iss



soso, herr des lichts, obacht...
dodezu falle ma grad mol drei sache inn:

erschdens: vorsicht mit derartische ehrerbietunge, sonschd schnabbe die zwei alde dabbesse von da AFK noch völlisch iwwa 

zweddens: 

unn driddens: samschda 9°C !! um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten! 

gez., de deli


----------



## michael.sc (20. Januar 2012)

...und 2,5 mm Luftfeuchte!...sollen wir es wagen mit dem Schwarzwald?


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2012)

In Anbetracht des Wetter Forecasts werde ich mir morgen denke ich lieber die Laufschuhe überstreifen... Wer ist dabei?!


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und 2,5 mm Luftfeuchte!...sollen wir es wagen mit dem Schwarzwald?




Bei 2,5mm bin ich raus  (auf die paar Tropfen kommts dann auch nimmer an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (20. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...und 2,5 mm Luftfeuchte!...sollen wir es wagen mit dem Schwarzwald?



die chose schwarzwaldtrail2 iss schon irgendwie am rolle
dass müsst mojre schon grob komme, dass die warm stubb gewinnt..

alleh danne, bis morje

@klausi: kumm bei, iss nur wasser!
@emjay: falscher fred


----------



## agent_smith (21. Januar 2012)

Bin 1400 oben, Wetter egal!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Januar 2012)

Wenns´nitt Rähnt wie die SAU kumme ich ach freue mich schon Mädels`un Jungs`
? wieviel UHR?
LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (21. Januar 2012)

...bei dem leichten Nieselregen bin ich am Start (das Regenradar sagt keine stärkeren Schauer voraus).

Richtung: Schwarzwald
Treffpunkt: *13:00 Uhr Jungenwald* und 13:30 Uhr Luisenthaler Brücke (Seite AK),
Rückankunft Pü gegen 17:00 Uhr


...bis später

Ich sage agent wegen geänderter Startzeit noch Bescheid.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Januar 2012)

13:00 wird eng Michel wenn ich nicht um Punkt 13:00 da bin komme ich evtl. an die Luisenthaler Brücke 13:30...

LG
TomTom





michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bei dem leichten Nieselregen bin ich am Start (das Regenradar sagt keine stärkeren Schauer voraus).
> 
> Richtung: Schwarzwald
> Treffpunkt: *13:00 Uhr Jungenwald* und 13:30 Uhr Luisenthaler Brücke (Seite AK),
> ...


----------



## michael.sc (22. Januar 2012)

...so, es ist alles wieder knirschfrei.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2012)

schlammschlacht )??


----------



## michael.sc (22. Januar 2012)

Wasserschlacht!


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2012)

auwauwau.... 

mein Beileid ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (22. Januar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> schlammschlacht )??



pah!  schlammschlacht iss doch pillepalle...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*materialschlacht!*  ...  awwa ansonschde vorzügliche runde

scheenie woch, de deli


----------



## Klinger (22. Januar 2012)

Dann war die Sofa-Nordwand wohl doch eine gute Entscheidung?


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> pah!  schlammschlacht iss doch pillepalle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ohh ohh, das sieht nach Lagerschaden aus


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Januar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ohh ohh, das sieht nach Lagerschaden aus


Bike mit SC schon 3-4 Jahre habe aber auch erst am Samstag erfahren das de SC auf SM(Batsch un Wasser)steht Klaus awwer die Tour war top nur 4-5 Monate zu früh...un ich der einzige ohne Schutzblech bei mir ist nur das PoPo-Lager ka-Butt

LG
TomTom


----------



## CubePhil (22. Januar 2012)

Ähm Tom das is net ganz richtig , meiner einer war auch ohne Schutzblech unterwegs nur eingepackt bis hinne widda  !
 Also bis auf die Füße war alles trocken aber das lag wohl an dem "Fluss"  den wir durchqueren mussten !
Ansonsten super Tour.


Gruß Phil


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Januar 2012)

wie siehts morgen aus?
Ich habs mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (24. Januar 2012)

ich komm vorbei, zum gute Nacht sagen 
mal sehn, vielleicht fahr ich auch mal wieder mit....


----------



## c1deli (24. Januar 2012)

AKF meldet: mittwochs-storno... termine...
bis samschda!

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei  

Muss meine neuen Schuhe testen....


----------



## michael.sc (25. Januar 2012)

...bin heute Abend schon etwas früher unterwegs.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (25. Januar 2012)

Wird heute in Püttlingen um 19 Uhr gestartet ?


----------



## agent_smith (25. Januar 2012)

Ja


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2012)

wir fahren zu den .....


----------



## -rennradler- (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen. ;-) 
Ich würde am Samstag mal vorbei kommen und testen ob mein Rad noch fährt...


----------



## michael.sc (27. Januar 2012)

...hab gerade ein sogenanntes Endlospädsche in der OSM bei der Cite Jeanne d'Arc
(das ist in der Nähe der großen Sandgrube bei Merlebach) entdeckt. Das wäre 
vielleicht etwas für den 04.02. (Samstag). Eine schnelle und 
interessante Anfahrt würde es auch geben.
Kennt sich dort zufällig jemand genauer aus?

@Klaus: Melde Dich mal bitte bzgl. aktueller OSM und Mapsource.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Januar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hab gerade ein sogenanntes Endlospädsche in der OSM bei der Cite Jeanne d'Arc
> (das ist in der Nähe der großen Sandgrube bei Merlebach) entdeckt. Das wäre
> vielleicht etwas für den 04.02. (Samstag). Eine schnelle und
> interessante Anfahrt würde es auch geben.
> ...



wieso gehst du nicht ans tele? 

Bin erstmal von Frau Doktor lahmgelegt worden 

Hab mir am Mittwoch auf Martins Schlammwegen  ne Bindehautentzündung zugelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (27. Januar 2012)

Wo sollst denn morgen hingehn ? Gibs wieder ein Treffpunkt oder wie immer ?
Vllt schaff ich es zeitlich !
Gruß Phil


----------



## EmJay (27. Januar 2012)

Rennpferd bittet ebenfalls um Auskunft...


----------



## c1deli (28. Januar 2012)

*JEANNE D'ARC MIT'EM BIKE?*   sehr gerne!

*RENNRADLERS RADTESCHD? * dass wurd awwa aach mol widda zeit!

*BINDEHAUT ENTZÜND?*  merde alors...

*DANK AN DE DIGITALE PÄDCHES-DETEKTIV?*   ei jo klar!

*PATRONIN DES BIKETREFFS HEUT DABEI?*  leise ankündischunge wurde vernomme

*AKF DOUBLE AM START?*  dreizehnfuffzehn ab in ak!

*WIE LANG GEHT'S HEIT?*  's gebbt stimme, die die echte 17uhr bevorzuche däde.

*WOHIN? * ....

*BIS NOHER!*  gez. deli


----------



## _Shi_ (28. Januar 2012)

Offtopic:

@TomTom

   Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## EmJay (28. Januar 2012)

bin schon was früher unterwegs...


----------



## michael.sc (28. Januar 2012)

...bin auch um 14:00 Uhr da!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo, das do ist aber mal nett _Shi_ "Dankeschön"....





_Shi_ schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> @TomTom
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!




Mädels un Jungs´absage für Heute Sorry leider keine Zeit...
Ich wünsche allen einen super 

Bike-Day

 dei dem geilen Wetter kann man schunn fast die kurz-Bux 

anziehen
LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch könnt man mal wieder.
Wir sind spätestens um 22:00 zurück


----------



## c1deli (30. Januar 2012)

*MITTWOCHSFAHRVERBOT BEI DA AKF??*      nä nä, bloss widrische umstänn. 

das klabbt die woch schonnomol net, eich vill spass, un warm aanziehe dir buwe

de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (30. Januar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wir sind spätestens um 22:00 zurück



Ha, beim Liiiehnen erwischd


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Februar 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ha, beim Liiiehnen erwischd



Ich bin heut definitiv nur maximal ein Stündchen mit dabei... 

@Martin: Wo gehts hin und kann man ich mich dann iwo absetzen?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Februar 2012)

abmeld


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Februar 2012)

Warum?


----------



## michael.sc (1. Februar 2012)

...saukalt eben!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Ha, beim Liiiehnen erwischd



Nid immer alles verrode verdammt. 

Kumscht Du Weichei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> abmeld



Hallo, was ist wollt misch grad schon mo anziehe. 
Was issen jetzt heute Abend??????????????


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2012)

Muss ich wieder mal alleine durch die dunkle Nacht bei der Frühlingsfrische


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2012)

abmeld


----------



## HardRock07 (1. Februar 2012)

Wasnn jetzt, keena do , ode wie ? jetzt hätt ich heut mal können 

@Klaus, kann auch nur "Kurz" mal sehn, ich komm dann mit, zum absetzen


----------



## Klausoleum (1. Februar 2012)

boa, Manu... hätt ich das gewusst  

War schon etwas früher unterwegs weil hier alle schlapp gemacht haben ;-)


----------



## _Shi_ (1. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> War schon etwas früher unterwegs weil hier alle schlapp gemacht haben ;-)



Wir waren ja sooo tapfer, wir drei !


----------



## michael.sc (2. Februar 2012)

*...so die Planung für Samstag! *
Treffpunkt um *13:00 Uhr* am Jungenwald, *13:25* Uhr Karo-Brücke VK. 
Die Tour geht Richtung unbekanntes Land zur Jeanne D' Arc auf vielen
neuen Trails bei schönem frischen sonnigem Wetter (bitte etwas Zeit mitbringen)!

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Februar 2012)

Hört sich gut an m.s.c  bin dabei "so lange ich kann" Jungs 

LG
TomTom




michael.sc schrieb:


> *...so die Planung für Samstag! *
> Treffpunkt um *13:00 Uhr* am Jungenwald, *13:25* Uhr Karo-Brücke VK.
> Die Tour geht Richtung unbekanntes Land zur Jeanne D' Arc auf vielen
> neuen Trails bei schönem frischen sonnigem Wetter (bitte etwas Zeit mitbringen)!
> ...


----------



## c1deli (2. Februar 2012)

oh jeh, die AKF entdeckt ihr weicheicharakda

derartisch hefdische minusgrade halle uns zwar aach net ganz vom duddele ab..
awwa sooo ausgedehnt misste die toure dobei ja  a net grad sinn.

kinnde ma so e faloggendes projekt zu na schön französin net mache wenns widda e nümmersche wärma wär?

mol so in die rund gefroht vom deli


----------



## michael.sc (3. Februar 2012)

OK! Dann schieben wir die Tour und treffen uns ganz normal um *14:00 Uhr* auf
ne kleinere Runde Richtung Hochwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (3. Februar 2012)

Schade, das mit der Jeanne hatte ich auch schon in die nähere Auswahl aufgenommen.


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Februar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> OK! Dann schieben wir die Tour und treffen uns ganz normal um *14:00 Uhr* auf
> ne kleinere Runde Richtung Hochwald!



Wo genau willst du hin und isses möglich mich unterwegs so abzusetzen dass ich gegen 5 zuhaus bin?

Was hälst du vom Gegenvorschlag Bietscht?


----------



## michael.sc (4. Februar 2012)

...können wir machen.


----------



## c1deli (4. Februar 2012)

AKF von da schaff gefesselt...
bietscht wär net schlecht, wenns uns irgendwie noch möhschlisch iss komme ma die richdung noh, melle uns dann uffs msc-handy.
falls's net klabbd, viel spass heut!

de deli


----------



## Klinger (4. Februar 2012)

Neulich, ganz hinten im Wald:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055422]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Klausoleum (5. Februar 2012)

hehe nur die harten kommen in den Garten )

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4093/img20120204140321.jpg


----------



## michael.sc (5. Februar 2012)

...so schlimm wars doch gar nicht! Nur beim gefrorenen Wasser musste man etwas aufpassen!


----------



## HardRock07 (5. Februar 2012)

Yeah man, Gollge aufm CC-Bike, sehr geil.  De Michael ist auch schon ein wenig eingefroren, vom Blick her .

Irgendwie hätt ich ja Mittwoch bock, mitzu fahren, allerdings muss ich bis 20 Uhr schaffe ? Wie wärs mit abholung ?  (Ich schreib allerdings vorher nochmal obs was wird.)


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Februar 2012)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Yeah man, Gollge aufm CC-Bike, sehr geil.  De Michael ist auch schon ein wenig eingefroren, vom Blick her .
> 
> Irgendwie hätt ich ja Mittwoch bock, mitzu fahren, allerdings muss ich bis 20 Uhr schaffe ? Wie wärs mit abholung ?  (Ich schreib allerdings vorher nochmal obs was wird.)



Soll ich Dir heissen Tee mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (6. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch wer am Start für in den Garten?
Abholung von Hard Rock lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## Klausoleum (6. Februar 2012)

Aber bitte nicht so lange


----------



## HardRock07 (6. Februar 2012)

Abholung hat sich erledigt.... Hab mich wohl letzte Nacht nich zu gedeckt... freck lässt grüßen. Son mist.


----------



## c1deli (7. Februar 2012)

AKF morgen wieder fraglich. augenblickliche temperaturen halten uns schaffmäßig auf trab.
uns sind duddeltechnisch sozusagen "die füße gefesselt"....


----------



## Klausoleum (7. Februar 2012)

ich werd bei besstem Wetter und bissi Neuschnee am Start sein


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Februar 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> AKF morgen wieder fraglich. augenblickliche temperaturen halten uns schaffmäßig auf trab.
> uns sind duddeltechnisch sozusagen "die füße gefesselt"....



Hallöle, 
nid schlapp mache, komme für 2-3 Stunden SnowBike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Februar 2012)

Kommt am Mi. wer?
Nicht dass ich mir wieder alleine den Sack abfriere...


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Februar 2012)

ich kumme


----------



## michael.sc (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heute schon etwas früher unterwegs und nutze noch etwas die wärmende Sonne. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Februar 2012)

Absage, bin leider krank.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Februar 2012)

Ich war auch schon mit em SC früher unterwegs


----------



## _Shi_ (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, war trotz frischer Temperaturen lustig mit Euch...Klauso, sc und Tom...


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Februar 2012)

Ahhh ich wurde geoutet )

Hab dir nen Link via Email geschickt. Hoffe ich hör mir grad das richtige an... schwer geil


----------



## _Shi_ (9. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ahhh ich wurde geoutet )


Wie jetzt...is' dir peinlich das' n Mädel dabei war? 

Offtopic on:


Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hab dir nen Link via Email geschickt. Hoffe ich hör mir grad das richtige an... schwer geil


Sehr gut...hab dir auch den Mix von gestern gemailt...dnb rules...
Offtopic off


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Februar 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt...is' dir peinlich das' n Mädel dabei war?




Na klar... 

Gehören Frauen nicht hinter den Herd?


----------



## _Shi_ (9. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Na klar...
> 
> Gehören Frauen nicht hinter den Herd?



Naja, das verstehe ich natürlich 
 ok, dann fahre ich nur noch inkognito mit 
(kochen kann ich aber auch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (11. Februar 2012)

geht heit ähna?
die AKF kann nur widda späda los, schreiwen halt mol, in welch richdung na gehn

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Februar 2012)

ich bin am Start 

@c1deli: Ihr könnt euch doch die geballte Frauenpower heut nicht entgehen lassen )


----------



## michael.sc (11. Februar 2012)

...dann ab in den windgechützten Urwald, AKF kann dazustoßen und es sind zum Glück auch keine Baumfäller dort unterwegs.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Februar 2012)

wäre zwar lieber in der Sonne gefahren aber Urwald ist auch OK für 2-3 h bin ich dabei Max 17:00 Jungenwald zurück hatte heute Morgen viel Körperliche-Arbeit bin etwas angeschlagen... 
LG
TomTom





michael.sc schrieb:


> ...dann ab in den windgechützten Urwald, AKF kann dazustoßen und es sind zum Glück auch keine Baumfäller dort unterwegs.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Februar 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> wäre zwar lieber in der Sonne gefahren aber Urwald ist auch OK für 2-3 h bin ich dabei Max 17:00 Jungenwald zurück hatte heute Morgen viel Körperliche-Arbeit bin etwas angeschlagen...
> LG
> TomTom




du fällst natürlich auch unter die Frauenpower


----------



## c1deli (11. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> @c1deli: Ihr könnt euch doch die geballte Frauenpower heut nicht entgehen lassen )



spatz in da hand unn taub uffem dach 

dann warts mol ab, wer von da angekünnischt dameschaft aach tatsächlich in natura uffs jungewald-tapet rollt

ich drück euch dodezu awwa all daume  unn rechne mol liewa net mit uns...

ich farode aach net, dass ma beide in unsre sorglos-fahre-imma-rohlies vom viele schlammwegbutze wassa in de zühsch hann unn somit wenns unna -5C° geht singlespeeda fahre... zum trockne war noch kän zeit... also gehn ma späda evtl. noch e bissje saar-eis gugge

gruss vom deli


----------



## michael.sc (11. Februar 2012)

...so, Material ist wieder einsatzbereit...hab einfach die Bikes in den warmen Keller
gestellt, zwischendurch ein Weizen getrunken, wieder aufgepumpt, Laufräder ein 
paar Mal gedreht und alles ist wieder dicht.

Manchmal bleibt man besser morgens im Bett liegen!

Sorry nochmal!

@Deli: 40% Frauenpower!!!


----------



## c1deli (11. Februar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so, Material ist wieder einsatzbereit...hab einfach die Bikes in den warmen Keller
> gestellt, zwischendurch ein Weizen getrunken, wieder aufgepumpt, Laufräder ein
> paar Mal gedreht und alles ist wieder dicht.
> 
> ...



wie? evtl also genau 1 mann unn 0,4 frau? 

un bei dir hat doch hoffentlich net aach noch die brems gequietscht

naja, unn bei uns war es saareisgugge im 12.gang suba!  jedenfalls solang ma mit'em wind gefahr sinn. zurück gegen de wind wars.....
mist, jetzt han ichs endlich grad fagess gehat, brrrr..

schöna sunndaa in die runde


----------



## _Shi_ (11. Februar 2012)

@deli: der Frauenanteil ist ja im Laufe der Tour sogar auf 50% gestiegen 

Es war wirklich 'ne schöne Tour, besonders auf'm Weiher war's nett 
Danke Silke für die lebensrettenden Maßnahmen 

@sc: mach' dir nix draus, das Drama ging ja noch weiter, 5RT auch platt und Klauso hat auch noch einen Dorn im Reifen gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> du fällst natürlich auch unter die Frauenpower


 
So-So-Klaus(c1deli) wenn auch ich unter Frauenpower zähle dann waren mir Weiwer sogar bei 75 % und zum schluss unter unswar das so geil Klaus Danke Dir noch einmal...

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (15. Februar 2012)

die AKF macht wahrscheinlich aus wetter- und sonstigen gründen
aus der mittwochs- ne donnerstagsrunde.
dies mal so in den virtuellen raum gehauen...

gruss vom deli


----------



## michael.sc (15. Februar 2012)

...meld mich ab in die Berge. Bin wieder am 29. mit dabei.

Gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Februar 2012)

bin um 7 am Treff


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. Februar 2012)

wer ist Morgen am Start ? kleine Faschingsrunde  mit mit anschließendem   im Clubheim
es dürfen nur Faasendbootse mitfahren Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald 14:25 Karolinger Brücke ...ca.17:00-17:30 zurück Jungenwald.

LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (17. Februar 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> wer ist Morgen am Start ? kleine Faschingsrunde  mit mit anschließendem   im Clubheim
> es dürfen nur Faasendbootse mitfahren Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald 14:25 Karolinger Brücke ...ca.17:00-17:30 zurück Jungenwald.
> 
> LG
> TomTom



AKF plant anreise im mountainbiker-kostüm, gilt dass aa

un wass issn mit demm um siwweamtreffgewesene??  hat der gudde mann evtl. sondersamschda-ausgang erschd rechd, wo doch der mittwoch jo scheints ausgefall iss

unn im wald isses doll: so e 2cm digge suba-glitschisch schicht uff hartgefrorenem boddemm. fahrt sich lusdisch

bis morje!
de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. Februar 2012)

der um siwweamtreffgewesene hat met seine zwe määdscha e scheeni rund durch die wellinger wälder gezimmert unn noch ebbes gefunn.
Morje no way


----------



## c1deli (18. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ..met seine zwe määdscha e scheeni rund durch die wellinger wälder gezimmert unn noch ebbes gefunn.
> Morje no way



noway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








newway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







widda met zwe määdscha, unn dann noch so zwei aparte hochmoderne...  oh lala!


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Februar 2012)

Sooo ihr Schlammketscher )

Hier mal die Billa von heut... Qualli hat leider etwas gelitten... 

http://img196.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=img20120218155753.jpg


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Februar 2012)

Wer kommt Mittwoch?
ich hab DO frei


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Februar 2012)

) OOHHHHOOOOO dann wirds lang?!

Muss ich mir dann auch frei machen?


----------



## c1deli (21. Februar 2012)

*gez.*       AKF, de deli


----------



## c1deli (21. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wer kommt Mittwoch?
> ich hab DO frei



die AKF iss morje ein wenig später anne. eine runde richtung oste wär cool 

der schnuggelische trail iss für en anner mol, weil richdung heimlische saarhauptstadt gelegen...


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Februar 2012)

AKF 19.30 adldb?


----------



## c1deli (21. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> AKF 19.30 adldb?



andaluisendahlerbrigg

neunzehndreissisch misst zu pagge sinn


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Februar 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> andaluisendahlerbrigg
> 
> neunzehndreissisch misst zu pagge sinn





Ich beantrage hiermit vorher noch ein paar geile Trails mitzunehmen... 


Camel und Hundeplatz Rug-Wesch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (22. Februar 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> andaluisendahlerbrigg
> 
> neunzehndreissisch misst zu pagge sinn




Wenn ma em Klauso sein Trails noch metholle wird 19:40 adldb


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Februar 2012)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8418541/Deichkind_Leider_geil
Leider geil:


http://www.zeit.de/2006/13/Stimmts


Man kann Laternen wirklich austreten


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Februar 2012)

es war furchtbar


----------



## c1deli (24. Februar 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8418541/Deichkind_Leider_geil
> Leider geil:
> 
> 
> ...



hi klauso!

suba bild vom "zeit" text!!


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Februar 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> hi klauso!
> 
> suba bild vom "zeit" text!!




 Danke Danke


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> es war furchtbar




Hast du mal wieder echt klasse gemacht  UND topp Fotos


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs´der Samstag-Treff 

für morgen ist aus besonderem Anlass

 schon um *13:30* auf dem Jungenwald. Wir fahren in den Urwald mit Verflegung am Netzbacher-Weiher und anschließendem Umtrunk zum besseren 

Kennenlernen

 in Etzenhofen...
ganz-ganz gemütliche -Tour (Daten ca 40-45 km 600-700 hm zurück gegen 17:15) 


wer mit will bitte kurz Bescheid geben. 


LG
TomTom


----------



## CubePhil (25. Februar 2012)

He Leute wie siehts heut aus?  Kommt wer zum Treff mein Jekyll hät gern mal Ausgang 
Gruß Phil


----------



## CubePhil (25. Februar 2012)

He Leute wie siehts heut aus?  Kommt wer zum Treff mein Jekyll hät gern mal Ausgang 
Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (25. Februar 2012)

Meine Frage hat sich ja dann erübrigt  ! Handy hatte die Seite
nicht aktualisiert  . Ich werd da sein!
Gruß Phil


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Februar 2012)

*Heute 13:30 Jungenwald oder 14:00 hier!*


http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&gs...esult&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQ8gEwAA

LG
TomTom



5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs´der Samstag-Treff
> 
> für morgen ist aus besonderem Anlass
> 
> ...


----------



## c1deli (25. Februar 2012)

odda 14.30 uhr do owwe

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid=...0&ll=49.305189,6.963615&spn=0.009136,0.026157

de deli


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Februar 2012)

Wer hat da bitte seinen Teller nicht leer gemacht?????


----------



## CubePhil (25. Februar 2012)

Leute wo wart ihr? Nach 30min warten binn ich mal gefahren
Schade drum.
Gruß Phil


----------



## c1deli (25. Februar 2012)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Leute wo wart ihr? Nach 30min warten binn ich mal gefahren
> Schade drum.
> Gruß Phil



hmm...  also der 14.30 treff hat punktum am gegoogelte plätzje hingehau.
mal sehen, wie das passieren konnte

das nächste mal aber !  und die handynummern müssen wir auch mal austausche!

scheena sunndaa noch,
#de deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (25. Februar 2012)

Jo das nächste mal klappts bestimmt ,schenes restwochende !
Dem Geburtstagskind noch alles Gute !
Gruß Phil


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Februar 2012)

wo hast Du denn 30 min gewartet?
ich war um 13:30 auf dem Jungenwald keiner war Da und in Etzenhofen http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&gs_...ed=0CCEQ8gEwAA sind wir um 14:08 weggefahren.

LG
TomTom



CubePhil schrieb:


> Leute wo wart ihr? Nach 30min warten binn ich mal gefahren
> Schade drum.
> Gruß Phil


----------



## CubePhil (27. Februar 2012)

Tom ich hab keine Ahnung wie wir uns verpassen konnten ich hab in Etzenhofen gestanden schräg gegenüber der Hausnr. 9 wo so ein Scooter Laden war , ich hab im Auto gesitzt und gewartet . Aber halb so schlimm das nächste mal klappts bestimmt .
Gruß Phil


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Februar 2012)

Na wie siehts aus morgen?


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2012)

gudd


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Februar 2012)

cool

wo farma hin?


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2012)

Norden?


----------



## leeqwar (29. Februar 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Norden?



ach, das würd' ja passen. wollt eh von sb über pü heim fahren.


----------



## michael.sc (29. Februar 2012)

Abmeld. Halskratzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (29. Februar 2012)

AKF heute ebenso out of order

viel spass bei den ersten frühlingsgefühlen aufem bike


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Februar 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Abmeld. Halskratzen.



Bitte??? 




Liegt nicht der Litermont im Norden )


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Februar 2012)

Wir etwas später bei mir ca. 5min


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Februar 2012)

Die Gegend um Mangelhausen hat Potential, da geht einiges.
Danke an leeqwar für die Führung;-)


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Februar 2012)

genau... vielen Dank fürs zuhaus absetzen... wenns früher gewesen wäre, hätte ich gern noch ein Mitternachts Weizen angeboten


----------



## leeqwar (1. März 2012)

schön, wenn es euch gefallen hat. die zwischenetappen sind halt etwas langatmig. aber ich hab heute morgen schon beim katasteramt einen stapel anträge gestellt. 

@klausoleum: am schluss hätte ich dann doch eher zum glühwein tendiert.


----------



## Klausoleum (1. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> @klausoleum: am schluss hätte ich dann doch eher zum glühwein tendiert.


----------



## Klausoleum (1. März 2012)

BTW: 

http://www.focus.de/reisen/videos/c...er-weg-soll-entschaerft-werden_vid_27499.html

;-) Wer geht mit Biken??


----------



## leeqwar (2. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> http://www.focus.de/reisen/videos/c...er-weg-soll-entschaerft-werden_vid_27499.html
> 
> ;-) Wer geht mit Biken??



als grosser fan der saarbahntrasse, würde sich für dich doch eher sowas anbieten:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBAy7YUVdnM"]Train Gap      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (2. März 2012)

scheint ja ne schöne mittwochsrunde gewesen zu sein
schad, dass ma kä zeit hodde, eich dobei von hinne iwaa die schuller zu gugge
morje muss die AKF aach widda schaffe unn ausem samschda e sunndaas-tour mache..
gruss vom deli


----------



## Klausoleum (2. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> als grosser fan der saarbahntrasse, würde sich für dich doch eher sowas anbieten:
> Train Gap      - YouTube




Genau das war der jump der hier auf IBC mal Video der Woche war... 


@c1deli: schön dass nicht nur geguggt wird


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. März 2012)

wollte Heute ganz gemütlich Richtung Halde Göttelborn rollen und über -Bietschied - Heusweiler zurück auf den Jungenwald so gegen 17:00
14:00 Jungenwald wer ist am Start ?

LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (3. März 2012)

Ich komm' dann mal mit...obwohl ich "Halden" im allgemeinen ja eher doof finde


----------



## Klinger (3. März 2012)

Ich plane das auch mal ein.


----------



## michael.sc (3. März 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz fit. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. März 2012)

Kurier dich erst mal aus Schatzwir brauchendich noch Michel...

LG
TomTom



michael.sc schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht ganz fit. Viel Spaß!


----------



## c1deli (3. März 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> wollte Heute ganz gemütlich Richtung Halde Göttelborn rollen und über -Bietschied - Heusweiler zurück auf den Jungenwald so gegen 17:00
> 14:00 Jungenwald wer ist am Start ?
> 
> LG
> TomTom



hiermit schlaan ma de 5rTOM offiziell zum diesjährische satirepreisträger uff MTB news vor
..gemütliche runde...  bis 17 uhr zurück...  tststs... sehr lusdisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (zuminneschd mol für angehörische der AKF, mol sogen...)

das einzige reale an dem beitrag ist der start um 14 uhr, das weizenbiertrinke hinnaher und, wenn'ers dann geschrieb hätt, die schöne samstagsrunde in angenehmer gesellschaft

naja, ma holle de gudde knechd halt wie er iss

schönie rund heut zusamme ihr männers und fraus

de arm deli ausem büro


----------



## Klausoleum (3. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> hiermit schlaan ma de 5rTOM offiziell zum diesjährische satirepreisträger uff MTB news vor
> ..gemütliche runde...  bis 17 uhr zurück...  tststs... sehr lusdisch
> 
> 
> ...




SAU GUTT


----------



## c1deli (3. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> SAU GUTT



oh jeh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ei gudd, danne offiziell:


----------



## zeitweiser (3. März 2012)

was hann dir dann geraucht?


----------



## _Shi_ (3. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> das einzige reale an dem beitrag ist der start um 14 uhr, das weizenbiertrinke hinnaher und, wenn'ers dann geschrieb hätt...



Ich schmeiss mich wech... wie Recht du hattest...

Um 18 uhr waren wir dann am Tresen  (aber natürlich nur, weil der "arme" 5RT noch 'n Platten hatte )
War aber wirklich sehr schön, auch wenn wir aufgrund von Zeit- und Lichtmangel wohl ein paar Trails verpassten


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. März 2012)

moin Mädels un Jungs´ich glabb ich muss mich mol beim c 1 deli bedanke sone geilscheen-ausseischnung wie "SATIERE-Preiss-Trääscher" 2012 honn ich noch nitt bekumm vielen Dank noch an die "ALDE"-DIPPENER-Fraktion fir so viell Looob.

AWWER-gischda kunnt ich ach nitt vorrausHellsiehn dass die Waldarbeitendenholzfällerarschgeigen honn mir die halb Bike-Tour versaut und mir ach noch mein Klappbikerad "Kabuutplatt" gemach... in Riegelsbeäärsch geht im Black Forest üwwerhauptgarnixmee de ganze Frohnwaldwäch leit zu met HolzHolzHolz die honn sogar die Bähm mett de Schiller ungleht do muss ma sich als Wanderer sogar onsälle und widda men Kompass nawiegiere ich mach om Mondach uff em Omt in Riegelbärsch mol en Meldung das dene die BUX wackelt ansonst war awwer alles sau gutt de Kuche die Tour die nette Leit die mettgeBikt ho un de Weizenwar kalt- Danke euch allen fir de scheene Dach.

LG
"SATIERE-Preiss-Trääscher" 2012
TomTom




c1deli schrieb:


> hiermit schlaan ma de 5rTOM offiziell zum diesjährische satirepreisträger uff MTB news vor
> ..gemütliche runde...  bis 17 uhr zurück...  tststs... sehr lusdisch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (4. März 2012)

Satiere Preisträääääscher..............

Do schmunzelt mer jo sogar noch em scheene Primsdal driwwer...............

Scheener gruß un herzlischer Gleckwunsch für die Auszeischnung






5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> moin Mädels un Jungs´ich glabb ich muss mich mol beim c 1 deli bedanke sone geilscheen-ausseischnung wie "SATIERE-Preiss-Trääscher" 2012 honn ich noch nitt bekumm vielen Dank noch an die "ALDE"-DIPPENER-Fraktion fir so viell Looob.
> 
> AWWER-gischda kunnt ich ach nitt vorrausHellsiehn dass die Waldarbeitendenholzfällerarschgeigen honn mir die halb Bike-Tour versaut und mir ach noch mein Klappbikerad "Kabuutplatt" gemach... in Riegelsbeäärsch geht im Black Forest üwwerhauptgarnixmee de ganze Frohnwaldwäch leit zu met HolzHolzHolz die honn sogar die Bähm mett de Schiller ungleht do muss ma sich als Wanderer sogar onsälle und widda men Kompass nawiegiere ich mach om Mondach uff em Omt in Riegelbärsch mol en Meldung das dene die BUX wackelt ansonst war awwer alles sau gutt de Kuche die Tour die nette Leit die mettgeBikt ho un de Weizenwar kalt- Danke euch allen fir de scheene Dach.
> 
> ...


----------



## c1deli (4. März 2012)

jesses, wass der beitraach do welle zieht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




dobei isses doch ganz ähnfach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

erschdens: duddele kann weit meh sinn als km, speed unn höhemeda-zähle, wie dass ding do scheints e bissje deutlich mache kann
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zweddens: muss ma die leit, die gehr vorfahre, als mol e bissje am bauch binsele
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, damit die, die gehr hinnaher fahre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dass aach weidahin so scheen mache kinne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





driddens: scheen, dass na spass hann, dass ding zu läse, mir hats spass gemach, zu schreiwe. ergo => passd doch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unn nochemol dange fiers lob

gez., deli/AKF


----------



## Klausoleum (4. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> erschdens: duddele kann weit meh sinn als km, speed unn höhemeda-zähle, wie dass ding do scheints e bissje deutlich mache kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hammer ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ich schrei mich weg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der ist echt gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. März 2012)

5RT: herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Titel, der mit der Saar-Dier, oder so.
Verstanden habe ich das trotzdem nicht: war doch ein ganz normales Samstags-Toürchen in kleiner Besetzung mit allem was dazu gehört, so wie ich das mag, oder?


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. März 2012)

Kaum bin ich mo nid do, mache Ihr die schinnschte Toure. Halloooo, das kann so nid weiter  gehen verdammtnommo...


----------



## c1deli (5. März 2012)

@ klinger:

haschd du uns net letschdens so e "lilli-hütte" uffs brot geschmiert?
heut krisch'ds hemmgezahlt:


----------



## michael.sc (5. März 2012)

@Deli: XXL-Tour Richtung Perl gemacht?


----------



## c1deli (5. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: XXL-Tour Richtung Perl gemacht?



joh, awwa psst, mimm audo. unn von do mimm bike ins leukbachtal.
ala bonneur, kann ich do nur saan. stichwort: kollesleuker schweiz

ps., wer guugle kann iss klar im vorteil, gelle


----------



## Klausoleum (5. März 2012)

hier kommt ja richtig bewegung in den Thread  

Sartet am Mittwoch nochmal ne frühe Gruppe? Muss vorm Regen flüchten den es wohl Abends geben soll...


----------



## Klinger (5. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> @ klinger:
> 
> haschd du uns net letschdens so e "lilli-hütte" uffs brot geschmiert?
> heut krisch'ds hemmgezahlt:



Oh Leck, ertappt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klinger (5. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> hier kommt ja richtig bewegung in den Thread
> 
> Sartet am Mittwoch nochmal ne frühe Gruppe? Muss vorm Regen flüchten den es wohl Abends geben soll...



Was isn "früh"?

Wenns klappt will ich gegen 15:00 in Sb los, Zauberwort "Gleitzeit".


----------



## _Shi_ (5. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Sartet am Mittwoch nochmal ne frühe Gruppe? Muss vorm Regen flüchten den es wohl Abends geben soll...



ich wäre wieder um 17.30 Uhr dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (6. März 2012)

...bin wieder gesundet. 17:30 Uhr würde passen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin wieder gesundet. 17:30 Uhr würde passen.


Dann komme ich auch mal mit 17:30...bin schon ganz gespannt wo es hingeht ?  muss nur um ca 19:30 zurück sein wegen dem  

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (6. März 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Dann komme ich auch mal mit 17:30...bin schon ganz gespannt wo es hingeht ?  muss nur um ca 19:30 zurück sein wegen dem
> 
> LG
> TomTom



HEHE wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären 


Freu mich auf ne schöne Tour


----------



## zeitweiser (7. März 2012)

abmeld


----------



## c1deli (7. März 2012)

offizielle AKF-anfrage:

fahrt heit omend vielleicht aach noch jemand klassisch
...unn net noh der modern 17uhrdreissisch-wer-lang-schafft-kannnetmit  idee'e do

de deli, derder frühschichd trotzdem fill spass wünsche däht


----------



## leeqwar (7. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> fahrt heit omend vielleicht aach noch jemand klassisch



schaffe es heute zeitlich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (7. März 2012)

He 17.30 würd bei mir auch passen . Wo gehts denn hin vllt kann ich dann ja ohne Auto kommen .Treffpunkt wie immer Jungenwald ? 
Gruß Phil


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (9. März 2012)

Kommt morgen jemand um 14 Uhr nach Püttlingen ?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. März 2012)

Hallo mädels un buwwe bin heute leider nicht am Start(bin in http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php/grosse-schleife.html unterwegs) wünsche Euch aber einen schönen Bike-Day...
LG
TomTom


----------



## rocky65 (10. März 2012)

Wer kommt denn jetztWenn sich Niemand meldet fahre ich früher


Gruß Christian


----------



## c1deli (11. März 2012)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn jetztWenn sich Niemand meldet fahre ich früher
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian



psst, rocky!...,  net so laut mit da taschtadur, hie schloft noch alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










awwa nägschd woch beim frühling unn em kurzebuxewedda komme widda all ratte ausem aquädukt geschnerrt














wer iss debei?

ein sunndaasgruß vom deli


----------



## Klausoleum (11. März 2012)

Ich? Versuchs zumindest angeschnerrt zu kommen


----------



## zeitweiser (11. März 2012)

Mittwoch könnt man mal wieder den Litermont erklimmen


----------



## Klausoleum (11. März 2012)

das hört sich schwer gut an... da waren wir schon lage nicht mehr...


----------



## zeitweiser (11. März 2012)

met da kurz buxx


----------



## Klausoleum (11. März 2012)

vll ;-) waren wirs ab ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (14. März 2012)

akf muss leida widda absahn :-(
viel spass im hohe norde!


----------



## McFly77 (15. März 2012)

Das Wetter passt und ich besuch mal wieder das Köllertal.

Gibts den Treffpunkt Samstags noch?
War doch mal ne zeitlang am Aldi und man dachte über den Jungenwald nach.


----------



## c1deli (15. März 2012)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt und ich besuch mal wieder das Köllertal.
> 
> Gibts den Treffpunkt Samstags noch?
> War doch mal ne zeitlang am Aldi und man dachte über den Jungenwald nach.



a)gudd!
b) jo
c) nä, gebbt nemmeh driwwa nohgedenkt. jungwalde iss mittlerweile standart

gruss, de deli

ps, aus da kölner egg? dann sind ja die erstesahnetrails im bergischen land dein heimspielplatz... du glücklicher...


----------



## McFly77 (15. März 2012)

bis ins bergische muss ich aber erstmal ein wenig strampeln aber dann ists wirklich ganz nett da.

d) (hier sollte dann die Antwort stehen, wann denn der Treffpunkt am Jungenwald ist)


----------



## c1deli (15. März 2012)

...fein beobachtet...

ok, dann also

d) 14 uhr


----------



## rocky65 (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie sieht es aus??

Heute Ruhetag wegen Müllertal....oder andersrum gefragt wer kommt zum Treff??

Gruß Christian


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. März 2012)

bin ach do Chris awwer nitt so lang 

om beschde en "klähn Runde"so 3 Stunne weil ich fahre moje ach et Müllerntal wenn´s nitt Pisst

 wie die 

SAU



LG
TomTom


----------



## c1deli (17. März 2012)

dudoodledie:
rocky,4rt,akf, wernoch

oh leck, hann ich de tom noh da preisträächa auszeichnung grad mol mirnixdirnix degradiert... sorry, merde alors:

nodierlich 5rt !!!


----------



## michael.sc (17. März 2012)

...bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. März 2012)

Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald McFly77 !


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2012)

Bin auch da...


----------



## McFly77 (17. März 2012)

Schade, Bike zwar im Kofferraum aber die Verwandtschaft vor Ort hat andere Pläne. 
Ein ander Mal.


----------



## c1deli (17. März 2012)

schöne runde, ein dank in dieselbe, 
auch im namen der jugend JBF


----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2012)

Echt ne tolle Tour heute, bei verdammt geilem Wetter... 
Mal wieder richtig ausgetobt... 

Hier die Bilder von heute:
http://img819.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=img20120317142101.jpg

und wie komm ich an die JBF Nummer? 

UND: Bilderansehen und nicht kommentieren geht gar nicht... Gell AKF ;-)


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. März 2012)

scheene Billa

 Klauso 

geile Tour...

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (17. März 2012)

Die Anreise zur Teufelsburg hat sich zwar etwas in die Länge gezogen

War aber nach dem Stöckli- und Ritcheytrail direkt aus dem Kopf gelöscht

An den Fotografen tollllll gemacht!!

Der Höhepunkt war aber die Begrüßung und Verabschiedung von JBF


Gruß Christian


----------



## c1deli (18. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> UND: Bilderansehen und nicht kommentieren geht gar nicht... Gell AKF ;-)



gute arbeit, herr des fotohandys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ewiger dank sei dir gewiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_( *es sprach der greis*: wisse'ner noch, domols.. die geile billa vom klausoleum...)
_


rocky65 schrieb:


> Der Höhepunkt war aber die Begrüßung und Verabschiedung von JBF
> Gruß Christian



behallen die fassung, männer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nur wechen ähnmol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unn zwei stick hätt ich aach noch:


----------



## c1deli (18. März 2012)

Hey Jungs, war echt ne geile Tour mit euch. immer wieder gerne!
Hoff nur, dass ich ab jetzt mal wieder öfter die Kurve krieg unds nit wieder so ewig dauert bis ich das nächste mal mitkomm. Aber denk die chancen stehn ganz gut!!! Allein schon wegen den netten Rückmeldungen zur Tour  (naja, außer nächstes Wochendende, da bin ich ja angekündigter Weise 36h mit Lebensrettung beschäftigt )
Wünsch euch noch nen schönes Wochenende, fahr gleich wohl noch zu ner kleinen Runde nach IGB, wenn die Kollegen trotz dem schlechten Wetter noch mitziehn.
Bilder von gestern sind echt supii geworden
Kompliment an den Fotographen
Glg, eure JBF (1)


----------



## Klausoleum (18. März 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> gute arbeit, herr des fotohandys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe... wegen dem einmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 können die alten Männer (es sei mir verziehen) 5 Wochen nicht schlafen 





c1deli schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, war echt ne geile Tour mit euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe... ich glaub bei uns kannst du auch so manches Leben retten  und das ganz ohne Verletzungen 

Und danke für die Blumen... Ich glaub es wird so langsam Zeit für einen eigenen Account? 

Sag bescheid wenn du in den heiligen Kreis der Rohloffs aufgenommen wirst... Das muss begossen werden 



Wo machen wir eigentlich den "NachDerRadtourMopetFahrFread"auf?


----------



## c1deli (18. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hehe... wegen dem einmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jungs, kein Problem, ich rette euch natürlich auch sehr gern!! und wehe ihr verletzt euch nur um nen Grund zu haben... das gibts nit 

Mit dem Account wär prinzipiell ne Überlegung wert! Denk mal drüber nach! Bin in der Regel allerdings eher weniger im Netz unterwegs!...

Die Aufnahme in den heiligen Kreis der Rohloff's is derzeit leider erst für Weihnachten geplant!! Aber wie ich Paps kennen dauerts nit so lang! Mal abwarten...

das ausstehende Weizenbier wird auf jeden Fall noch vorher ausgeschenkt 

Bzgl Motorrad- Kommunikations- Plattform guggen wir mal. Lassens jetzt erstmal über SMS laufen und dann sehn wir weiter

Machts gut alle zusammen und immer schön gut schlafen

Eure JBF


----------



## Necromon (18. März 2012)

Was soll ich dozu noch saan, iss jo schun alles gesaat, (fascht).
@all: scheeni runde geschtern.
@klauso: scheene Billa
@jbf: mir freie uns iwwa jeder Besuch von dir

Lg Alfred


----------



## zeitweiser (21. März 2012)

wer ìst heute abend am Start?


----------



## Klausoleum (21. März 2012)

Leider keine Zeit :-(( Muss noch einiges bis morgen abarbeiten...


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2012)

...bin heute Abend mit Tom schon etwas früher unterwegs.


----------



## c1deli (21. März 2012)

AKF heute voraussichtlch aach früher unnawehchs...



...dass allerdings noch uff a arwet, damit ma um gehche neunzehn uhr danne von weste her uffem jungwald aanrolle könne
so iss de aktuelle plan,
Gruß, deli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer ìst heute abend am Start?



klappt leider organisatorisch heute nicht 

btw: wer ist mir eigentlich gestern abend auf dem radweg richtung elm entgegen gekommen? jemand hier aus dem thread?


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2012)

@zeitweiser: ...mach früher Schluss und fahr mit uns dann mit. Ich glaub 17.30 Uhr 
oder 17:45 Uhr hat Tom für den Jungenwald ausgemacht. Die Richtung
ist Fürstenhausen und Gersweiler.

@AKF:...so gegen 18:00 Uhr sind wir bestimmt an der Karo-Brücke.


----------



## Klausoleum (21. März 2012)

hier ist ja richtig was los ;-) 
und das sooo früh morgens...


----------



## c1deli (21. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @zeitweiser: ...mach früher Schluss und fahr mit uns dann mit. Ich glaub 17.30 Uhr
> oder 17:45 Uhr hat Tom für den Jungenwald ausgemacht. Die Richtung
> ist Fürstenhausen und Gersweiler.
> 
> @AKF:...so gegen 18:00 Uhr sind wir bestimmt an der Karo-Brücke.



beim ersten @ dacht ich: klasse...!   unn mir, die AKF






?

beim zwette @ dann gedenkt: schunn bessa

kinnde ma grad so schaffe

beitraach unnaschrieb vom: deli


----------



## michael.sc (21. März 2012)

@Deli: dann 18:00 Uhr an der Karo-Brücke (ist mit dem 5* Sterne Guide so abgesprochen).


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. März 2012)

OK...kumme ach un brinnge es Jess noch mit...

LG
TomTom 





michael.sc schrieb:


> @Deli: dann 18:00 Uhr an der Karo-Brücke (ist mit dem 5* Sterne Guide so abgesprochen).


----------



## c1deli (21. März 2012)

im letschde moment...

iss ma grad der herr des lichts widda inngefall...
net dass der gute mann durch diesen plan hinne runnafallt, weil so niemand sonst um 19 uhr am originaltreff iss.

daher vorschlag: die AKF macht mit ZW um standart19 uhr die 2. welle auf...und man trifft sich irgendwo/-wie

irgendwelche meldungen dazu?


----------



## zeitweiser (21. März 2012)

plant mal ohne mich
Hab noch nen späten Termin und weis nicht ob ich das schaffe


----------



## Necromon (21. März 2012)

Akf is um 18.00 Uhr an da Karobrick

Lg Alfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (22. März 2012)

...wie schauts am Sa? Sollen wir die verschobene Frankreichrunde mal angehn?


----------



## Klinger (22. März 2012)

Könnte man das vielleicht noch eine Woche verschieben?
Bin leider am nächsten Wochenende unterwegs, lässt sich nicht vermeiden.


----------



## c1deli (22. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wie schauts am Sa? Sollen wir die verschobene Frankreichrunde mal angehn?



grüne AKF/hälfte samstag auch ausser bikebetrieb ...
vorschlag herr klinger erhält zustimmung


----------



## michael.sc (22. März 2012)

OK, dann verschieben wir die Tour.


----------



## Klinger (22. März 2012)

Suppi, danke!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> klappt leider organisatorisch heute nicht
> 
> btw: wer ist mir eigentlich gestern abend auf dem radweg richtung elm entgegen gekommen? jemand hier aus dem thread?



Uhrzeit und wo ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky65 (24. März 2012)

Hallo,

was haben denn die Tourenplaner für heute vor??


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. März 2012)

Vorschlag von mir zwo Halden-Tour Grühlinghalde-Halde und Halde Camphausen mit anfahrt über die Geilen Trails Hubert-Müllerstr und Rußhütte ...Rückweg durch den Urwald zum Jungenwald ca 800 hm 50 km ...
zurück 17:00-18:00...
LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (24. März 2012)

Bestens...bin da!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. März 2012)

ich fahr hinne michel un Du vorne...wegen der Aussicht

LG
TomTom




michael.sc schrieb:


> Bestens...bin da!


----------



## c1deli (24. März 2012)

fill spass die herre
bei mir reichts heit nur für e klänie solorunde...
bis nägschd mol


----------



## Primsbiker (24. März 2012)

Tom Tom ich glaub da hast du aber etwas verwechselt........

L.G


----------



## michael.sc (26. März 2012)

...ich werde heute Nachmittag mal zur Abwechslung mit dem RR auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## leeqwar (26. März 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Uhrzeit und wo ??



so gegen acht. oberhalb der autobahnauffahrt schwarzenholz, richtung heusweiler.


an dieser stelle übrigens noch einen schönen gruss an den herrn mit den schmalen reifen heute morgen. 
out-led.de war das auf dem kopf.


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. März 2012)

Schäm Dich 



michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werde heute Nachmittag mal zur Abwechslung mit dem RR auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## michael.sc (26. März 2012)

...das Material muss unbedingt mal wieder bewegt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (26. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...das Material muss unbedingt mal wieder bewegt werden!



unn die AKF hat aach material beweht unn die halbausgefall samschasdrund uff de sunndaa unn uff de lidamont-saachewähsch geleht. das teil do owwe iss jo ähnfach suba scheen
uffem rückwähsch hamma dann noch geprüft, ob die DB aach wirklich in echt zwische saarlouis unn luisendahl verkehrt.. verkehrstest bestann
schliesslich simma jo nemmeh ganz die jüngschde
mittwoch?!


----------



## leeqwar (26. März 2012)

sonndaachs offm litermont iss awa ganz scheen stramm. do war doch bestemmt was los!? 


@michael: ich fahre gegen 18 uhr an der saar richtung sls, falls dir das nicht zu spät ist und du noch gesellschaft suchst.


----------



## michael.sc (26. März 2012)

@Leeqwar: Ich bin schon ab 16:00 Uhr unterwegs (muss um 19.00 Uhr schon wieder zurück sein).


----------



## c1deli (26. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> sonndaachs offm litermont iss awa ganz scheen stramm. do war doch bestemmt was los!?



unn ob!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







das litermont kreuz war schlicht unerreichbar...  heerscharen von mühselig beladenen, gebenedeiten und alles andere, ich sach nur: pie jesu domine-dona eis requiem... 
und einen film gibts dazu auch: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0&feature=fvwp"]Monks - Monty Python and The Holy Grail      - YouTube[/nomedia]

awwa de saachenweg war frei, überaus genial unn *echt* göttlich


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werde heute Nachmittag mal zur Abwechslung mit dem RR auf die Straße gehen.



Wow, wildern im Feindesland...


----------



## _Shi_ (26. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wow, wildern im Feindesland...



Jawohl, recht hat er ...der Asphalt ruft und wildern macht Spaß, solltest du auch mal probieren  ich hab' es heute auch getan


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2012)

NIEMALS... Ich bleib meinen geilen verspielten Trails treu 

alles andre ist lllaaaannngggweilig


----------



## _Shi_ (26. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> NIEMALS... Ich bleib meinen geilen verspielten Trails treu
> 
> alles andre ist lllaaaannngggweilig



Wieso hat dein Motorrad dann keine Stollenreifen


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2012)

ok, ab einem gewissen Tempo wird auch die Strasse geil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (26. März 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> ich hab' es heute auch getan



Aha...


----------



## Klinger (27. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...wie schauts am Sa? Sollen wir die verschobene Frankreichrunde mal angehn?



Ich hoffe das ist noch aktuell??!!


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2012)

hmm lass uns erstmal den Mittwoch planen ;-)
Wer startet wann und wo? Eine Stunde länger im hellen Biken...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2012)

Morgen kleine Haus-Runde---Start 17:30 Jungenwald wer hat Bock(Bike) ?


LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Morgen kleine Haus-Runde---Start 17:30 Jungenwald wer hat Bock(Bike) ?
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Wie kleine Haus-Runde? Was ist geplant?


----------



## _Shi_ (27. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wie kleine Haus-Runde? Was ist geplant?



Is' doch egal...komm' einfach hin 
Ich bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2012)

nur wenn wir in den Sonnenuntergang fahren...


----------



## _Shi_ (27. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> nur wenn wir in den Sonnenuntergang fahren...



Oh, wie romantisch, der Klauso...
19.58 Uhr geht sie morgen unter 
Sollte zu schaffen sein, oder was meint 5RT?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. März 2012)

MAX 20:00 Jungenwald kleine -Runde über Schwarzenholz-Hülzweiler-Griesborn-Schwalbach-Elm und zurück...
wer länger will muss mem (LompeMatz) Biken 

LG
TomTom



_Shi_ schrieb:


> Oh, wie romantisch, der Klauso...
> 19.58 Uhr geht sie morgen unter
> Sollte zu schaffen sein, oder was meint 5RT?


----------



## Klausoleum (27. März 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> MAX 20:00 Jungenwald kleine -Runde über Schwarzenholz-Hülzweiler-Griesborn-Schwalbach-Elm und zurück...
> wer länger will muss mem (LompeMatz) Biken
> 
> LG
> TomTom




PASST


----------



## zeitweiser (27. März 2012)

Die Middachschicht startet um 19:00 Richtung BBB in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Klinger (27. März 2012)

.....oder so ähnlich???


----------



## c1deli (27. März 2012)

hei-jei-jei.... solidarität war geschda..
wenn ihr jetzt all nur noch im helle fahre wolle, dann kummt unsa lombechef jo nie uff e griena zweich

die AKF hisst dann mol die rote fahn, peifft die internationale unn verstärkt  die 19uhr-standart-schicht
bis morje, geschrieb vom deli


----------



## leeqwar (28. März 2012)

dann hör ich mal die signale und werd versuchen zum letzten gefecht um 19 uhr am start zu sein. allerdings nur ein kurzes gastspiel.


----------



## michael.sc (28. März 2012)

...bin um 17:30 Uhr da.


----------



## agent_smith (28. März 2012)

ahoi,
ist schon was für samstag geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (28. März 2012)

ahoi,
in Wellingen geht was, wenn du vorbeikommen willst. 14:00 Uhr bis 17:00 pünktlich


----------



## zeitweiser (28. März 2012)

Flash Bob


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. März 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> ahoi,
> in Wellingen geht was, wenn du vorbeikommen willst. 14:00 Uhr bis 17:00 pünktlich




Du sollschd us doch nitt die gudden Biker abwerben...
wir Bike om Somschdach ach un zwar no  Fronkreisch un honn ach sehr hübsche Bikerinnen(so 3-6 ) mit an Bike(Bord) von 13:00-17:30 wir widda bestimmt Sau gutt Timo ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## leeqwar (28. März 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Flash Bob


----------



## Klausoleum (28. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


>



das klingt stark nach Insider?? erzählt...


----------



## michael.sc (29. März 2012)

*Samstag 31.03.2012:*
Frankreichrunde zur Jeanne D'Arc auf noch unbekannten Endlostrails
Start:
*12:45 Uhr* ab Jungenwald
*13:00 Uhr *ab Karobrücke in VK
Länge ca. 60-65 Km (ab Jungenwald)
HM: Keine Ahnung
Tempo: Angenehm


----------



## Klinger (29. März 2012)




----------



## Tobilas (29. März 2012)

so 'n Mist: ich hab Samstag nen Termin um 6, deswegen nur so kurz, sonst wär ich gern mitgefahr....... man hat's net leicht


----------



## zeitweiser (29. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> das klingt stark nach Insider?? erzählt...



iss net zum erzählen  iss zum fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (29. März 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> iss net zum erzählen  iss zum fahrn



Ahhh und dann ist man einmal nicht mit dabei...


----------



## zeitweiser (29. März 2012)

tja


----------



## c1deli (29. März 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> dann hör ich mal die signale und ...


----------



## _Shi_ (29. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> *Samstag 31.03.2012:*
> Frankreichrunde zur Jeanne D'Arc auf noch unbekannten Endlostrails
> Start:
> *12:45 Uhr* ab Jungenwald
> ...



 Dann bin ich mal um 13 Uhr an der Karobrücke.
Ich freu' mich...


----------



## Klausoleum (29. März 2012)

Dann is aber nix mit Abschlussweizenbier...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Dann is aber nix mit Abschlussweizenbier...



Klauso Du weist ja Weizenbier ohne Alkohol ist wie Porno im Radio (Spruch von meinem Freund Tilo geklaut) ?neidisch Klauso?


LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (29. März 2012)

emmm das weis ich noch nicht... kommt drauf an was in Lambrecht geht...


----------



## agent_smith (29. März 2012)

komme dann auch um 1300 an die kb


----------



## Necromon (29. März 2012)

kään Zeit am Sa.; Termine
euch viel Spaß

Lg Alfred


----------



## Klinger (30. März 2012)

Bin morgen 13:00 an KaroBrü


----------



## Theo1 (30. März 2012)

Greta und ich komme ach mit .
12.45 am Jungewald.

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (30. März 2012)

waaaaaaaas? 

BTW: Gutes neues Jahr 





Theo1 schrieb:


> Greta und ich komme ach mit .
> 12.45 am Jungewald.
> 
> Theo


----------



## Theo1 (30. März 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> waaaaaaaas?
> 
> BTW: Gutes neues Jahr



Unn frohe Ostern 

Theo


----------



## Theo1 (31. März 2012)

Wir kumme dann um 13.00 Uhr an de Aldiparkplatz beim Bunk und warten dort auf euch.
Oder solle mer an einer von den 2 Tankstelle am Kreisel vorne warten ?
Aral oder Shell 
Bis nachher dann.

Theo


----------



## agent_smith (31. März 2012)

edit: komme doch an den jungenwald um 1245


----------



## Klausoleum (31. März 2012)

ach ja Mädels und Jungs... 

Tolle Tour, und danke an den GUIDO der sich die Arbeit gemacht hat und uns ins neue Land geführt hat...  

Und sorry fürs viele drängeln und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (31. März 2012)

...so, 21:00 Uhr kommt die Krankenschwester!


----------



## Primsbiker (31. März 2012)

Wirklich scheene Tour,und dazu noch in netter Gesellschaft..........

Und nach 110 km und fast 1400 Hm war ich dann auch wieder zurück im Primstal...........

@Michael: Wie geht es dem Knie oder sind noch irgendwelche Blessuren 
aufgetaucht......

@Tom Tom: Bin da noch einen Hammermäßigen Endlostrail auf dem Heimweg gefahren: Manni Banane............

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.......


----------



## Primsbiker (31. März 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...so, 21:00 Uhr kommt die Krankenschwester!


 

Bin mir sicher das die noch mehr Blessuren findet.................

Aber nach der Behandlung ist alles bestimmt wie weggeblasen


----------



## Klausoleum (31. März 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das die noch mehr Blessuren findet.................
> 
> Aber nach der Behandlung ist alles bestimmt wie weggeblasen


----------



## Theo1 (31. März 2012)

Pfuiii


----------



## leeqwar (2. April 2012)

war die expedition jetzt eigentlich ein erfolg?

hab letztens am aussichtspunkt oberhalb von karlsbrunn schilder von einer "route vtt" gesehen. ist die euch begegnet?


----------



## c1deli (2. April 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> war die expedition jetzt eigentlich ein erfolg?
> 
> hab letztens am aussichtspunkt oberhalb von karlsbrunn schilder von einer "route vtt" gesehen. ist die euch begegnet?



gegen nen kleinen tourbericht ohne kreuzworträtsel hätt ich aach nix

wie issen die mittwochplanung

laut aktueller dudoodledie: AKF, ...

de deli


----------



## michael.sc (2. April 2012)

Ich fand es "scheen".


----------



## Theo1 (2. April 2012)

Genau , scheen wars .
Von allem was dabei , Teer ,Schotter , Wald und Bahn .
Die Richtung ist ausbaufähig und keine Wanderer.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1deli (2. April 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> wie issen die mittwochplanung
> 
> laut aktueller dudoodledie: AKF, ...
> 
> de deli



die berichde riesele rinn, so iss rechd

die mittwochsanfrage war unnpräzis, sorry...

dudoodledie modernmiddaachsschicht:   ....
dudoodledie standartspätschicht: AKF, ....

nommol de deli


----------



## zeitweiser (2. April 2012)

Spätschicht startet um 19:00


----------



## leeqwar (3. April 2012)

frühschicht startet schon gegen 14 uhr. muss zum kaffeetrinken zu hause sein.


----------



## c1deli (4. April 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Spätschicht startet um 19:00



incl. AKF bestädischt
.. unn em knechd leeqwar schenge ma mol bei gelehschenhät e thermoskann


----------



## zeitweiser (4. April 2012)

scheena nightride


----------



## Klausoleum (4. April 2012)

ich find ihn sau geil  er wächst und wächst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (4. April 2012)

MB ist wirklich klasse...der macht echt Spaß...


----------



## leeqwar (5. April 2012)

c1deli schrieb:


> .. unn em knechd leeqwar schenge ma mol bei gelehschenhät e thermoskann



die hätt ich dann eher vorgestern gebrauchen können, als ich den jungenwald in meteorologischer endzeitstimmung durchquert habe und mich gefragt habe, was passiert, wenn die komplett durchnässte kleidung danach gefriert.


----------



## michael.sc (5. April 2012)

@Spätschicht: Sorry, wir hatten es sehr eilig! Das Nudelholz hat bei mir gewartet
bzw. das Pils war schon angezapft.


----------



## c1deli (5. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich find ihn sau geil  er wächst und wächst....



"saugeil" umschreibt dass ding echt zimmlisch treffend


----------



## michael.sc (5. April 2012)

@Klaus: Ferkel!


----------



## zeitweiser (5. April 2012)

mir honn drei mol de oschdahaas gesiehn


----------



## michael.sc (5. April 2012)

...ich hoon de Haas die gans Zeid vor ma gehadd!


----------



## Klausoleum (5. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klaus: Ferkel!



aber warum?


----------



## _Shi_ (5. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> aber warum?



Weil er Recht hat


----------



## Klausoleum (5. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klaus: Ferkel!



ahhh verstehe... Ferkel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (6. April 2012)

Was geht morgen im Köllertal-----------


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. April 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Was geht morgen im Köllertal-----------



Morgen 14:00 Treffpunkt Jungenwald.

schöne entspannte Genießer-Runde durch den wunderschönen Urwald so 45 km und 800 hm.
anschließend kulinarischer Ausklang mit netten Bikerinnen und Bikern im Clubheim auf dem Jungenwald es kann bei bedarf auch geduscht werden.

bitte um Vorreservierung...wer kommt mit ?


LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (6. April 2012)

*aufzeig* bin dabei...

Ich glaube, wir müssen heute nur alle schön den Teller leer essen, damit das Wetter hält 

 =


Und übrigens....Frohe Ostern Euch allen...


----------



## Tobilas (6. April 2012)

Boah, TomTom, das ist ein Angebot, das ich kaum ablehnen kann. 
-> Bin dabei !! Und packe auch mal die Regenklammotten ein......
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (6. April 2012)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre das doch glatt eine Überlegung wert...
... Obwohl ich mir eigentlich den Sagen-Pfad vorgenommen hatte...

mal schauen  Muss nämlich um 17:00 wieder zurück sein...


----------



## Primsbiker (7. April 2012)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an...............

Und nach der scheenen Tour am letzten Samstag,.............und dazu noch mit so netten Bikern und Bikerinnen................

Da bin ich dabei...........

Bis dann............


----------



## michael.sc (7. April 2012)

...bin da!


----------



## chris84 (7. April 2012)

... ich werd jetzt gleich den Sagen-Weg unter die Stollen nehmen, sonst wird mir das heut abend zu spät...


----------



## _Shi_ (8. April 2012)

Es war wirklich 'ne super schöne Tour gestern ...danke auch an den "Guido", der die "Belästigungen" einiger Gruppenmitglieder hoffentlich gut verkraftet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (8. April 2012)

... und irgendwie entspannter als Asphalt-Schrubben, gelle?


----------



## michael.sc (8. April 2012)

Topp Runde mit schönen Momenten!...aber eindeutig zu wenige endlose Asphalttrails.


----------



## rocky65 (8. April 2012)

bei mir wurden alle Sinne bedient........


----------



## Primsbiker (8. April 2012)

Ich fand auch das es eine  "dufte"   Runde war............... @Tom Tom: hier noch ein kleiner Tipp:


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. April 2012)

Immer schön eincremen Mädels´un Jungs´.


dass der Po immer so aussieht   un nitt so 




LG
TomTom



Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich fand auch das es eine  "dufte"   Runde war............... @Tom Tom: hier noch ein kleiner Tipp:


----------



## zeitweiser (11. April 2012)

Hait kään Zait


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. April 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hait kään Zait



dito


----------



## Klausoleum (11. April 2012)

wer issen dann heut do? Tom nochmal früher? Und wann?


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wer issen dann heut do? Tom nochmal früher? Und wann?



War da: allaen


----------



## Klausoleum (11. April 2012)

hmm wieso sagste nix?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. April 2012)

Hon gischda nimme geguckt klauso... hon awwer ach kähn Bock ge-hatt und hon em sc schunn um 13:00 abgesaat...
Ich fahre widda om Freidach odda Somschdach.


LG
TomTom




Klausoleum schrieb:


> hmm wieso sagste nix?


----------



## michael.sc (12. April 2012)

...mit Freitag-Nachmittag könnte bei mir auch mal klappen.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. April 2012)

Sagt Bescheid und ich bin dabei...


----------



## Primsbiker (13. April 2012)

...........am Freitag nie.......................unn schon gar net om Freidach dem 13. ten................

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs.................


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2012)

@Klauso: Treffpunkt 15:30 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke Sauwasen, es geht Richtung
Siersburg bis max 19:00 Uhr.

...bzgl. Deiner Frage: Ich bin unschuldig.

@All: Wegen Samstag gibt es noch Infos.


----------



## Klinger (13. April 2012)

Bin am Samstag leider unpässlich  

Vielleicht schickt mir jemand einen gpx-Track der Siersburg-Tour?

Gäbe dann ein WB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2012)

@Klinger: Sollte auch ohne WB machbar sein!


----------



## Klausoleum (13. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klauso: Treffpunkt 15:30 Uhr an der Autobahnbrücke Sauwasen, es geht Richtung
> Siersburg bis max 19:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...bzgl. Deiner Frage: Ich bin unschuldig.
> ...




WOW, wann machst du Feierabend  ehh Feiermittag oder sogar Feiermorgen ???

Ich gugg wann ich hier rauskomm und geb, wenn ichs nicht schaff via SMS bescheid... 

Martin auf Arbeit abholen?


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2012)

> Martin auf Arbeit abholen?


 
...da muss Tom was dazu sagen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...da muss Tom was dazu sagen.



Wenn de Matz mit-will geh ma nee gerne abholle...!

mein vorhaben heute:
Richtung-Schwarzenholz-Saarwellingen-Pachtener 8-Siersburg hoch zur Burg-und zurück über Halde-Ensdorf-Hülzweiler-Schwalbach-Elm- Püttlingen.
ca 70 Km und 1000 hm 3:30 h 19:00 Jungenwald .








@_Shi_ die Jungs

 aus Pittlinge wünsche da en scheener "Rad-Urlaub" uff Malle.

LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (13. April 2012)

ich mach um 16:30 Schluss.
Tom weis wo


----------



## rocky65 (13. April 2012)

Na bei der Ansage bin ich dabei 15:30 Sauwasen Autobahnbrücke


----------



## michael.sc (13. April 2012)

Mist...das wars mit gemütlich!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (13. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Mist...das wars mit gemütlich!



Wer ? hat was von gemütlich

 

gesagt sc ich nitt

LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klinger: Sollte auch ohne WB machbar sein!



@Klinger: Ich sauf das Weize ach soo...
Ohne was geschickt se hon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (13. April 2012)

Ach Männers... oder sollte ich Ferkels sagen?? 

Ich verweise mal hierrauf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9401525#post9401525


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. April 2012)

klausoleum schrieb:


> ach männers... Oder sollte ich ferkels sagen??
> 
> Ich verweise mal hierrauf:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9401525#post9401525


-------------------------------
------------------------------


----------



## Klausoleum (13. April 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Warum sind wir Ferkel, wenn Du dir die Kinderpornos reinziehst



waaaaas


----------



## _Shi_ (13. April 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> @_Shi_ die Jungs
> 
> aus Pittlinge wünsche da en scheener "Rad-Urlaub" uff Malle.
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön  werde euch vermissen 
Ich wünsche Euch "Ferkels" auch schöne Touren bei bestem Wetter...
Ich bin gut angekommen und habe folgendes Baby nun für 8 Tage unterm Po (nur kein Neid)


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. April 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Danke schön  werde euch vermissen
> Ich wünsche Euch "Ferkels" auch schöne Touren bei bestem Wetter...
> Ich bin gut angekommen und habe folgendes Baby nun für 8 Tage unterm Po (nur kein Neid)



Sieht gut aus, ist nur irgendwie zu schmal bereift


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> waaaaas



Bleib logga, Ferkel 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (14. April 2012)

Wenn ihr in Wellingen seid, könnt ihr euch ja mal melden. Eventuell roll ich dann ein Stück mit.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Primsbiker (14. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ach Männers... oder sollte ich Ferkels sagen??
> 
> Ich verweise mal hierrauf:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9401525#post9401525


 

Pfui,Pfui,Pfui....................................wat sollen die Mädels bloß denken...............

Geht heute was mit ner Runde Biken..............Wetter sieht bis jetzt ja ganz vielversprechend aus.........


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. April 2012)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in Wellingen seid, könnt ihr euch ja mal melden. Eventuell roll ich dann ein Stück mit.
> Gruß
> Roland



Ei Super Roland donn kumme mir doch gerne auf Dich zurück... mein Plan da wir noch alle sehsehr-Müde sind von geischda der Geilen Tour mir kumme Dich abholle und Du zeigst uns ein paar schöne neue Wege um Saarwellingen danach  mir noch was bei Dir un schaffe us widda Hemm memm Bike wei ma nimme gehen kinne


LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (14. April 2012)

.


----------



## Primsbiker (14. April 2012)

14:10 Parkplatz am Lauftreff...............


----------



## michael.sc (14. April 2012)

OK Don Primso...bin um 14 Uhr am jungen Wald.


----------



## rf2222 (14. April 2012)

Will auch mal wieder mit...
Kann ich irgendwo Nähe SW oder SLS zu Euch stoßen? Schaffe es nicht bis 14:00 Uhr Püttlingen.
Gruß
Ricci
Bitte Info an: 0172 680 4848


----------



## Primsbiker (14. April 2012)

Gemütlich Türchen heut.......................

Mit schönem Ausklang.........................

Bis nägschde Samschdach..............

Gruß Don Primso


----------



## Klausoleum (18. April 2012)

AAUUUUUFFFFSSSTTTEHHHHEN

Es is Mittwoch


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. April 2012)

Heit ned, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (18. April 2012)

bin ausser Reichweite


----------



## Primsbiker (21. April 2012)

Hallo............Haaaaaaalllllllloooooooo.................

Was geht...............???

Traut sich heut jemand raus...............???

bei dem s.........wetter.............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. April 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Hallo............Haaaaaaalllllllloooooooo.................
> 
> Was geht...............???
> 
> ...



Ich warte noch ein wenig ab und gucke

 mol noch en bisse was noch so alles om 

Himmel passiert

.
Alternativ Runde mir Bike no Schwarzenholz on de Fischweiher und trinke  5 Weizen und fahre widda Hemm.
Ich geh jetzte mol memm Hund

 raus wenn der nitt de Schwonz einzieht geht vielleicht Ebbes (Sorry mett dem Schwonz is jo en Weibche)


LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (21. April 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzte mol memm Hund
> 
> raus




Irgendwas passt doch da größenmäßig nicht ;-) und es ist nicht das runde Smilie


----------



## Klinger (21. April 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> memm Hund



Heike oder so?


----------



## michael.sc (21. April 2012)

...bin heute nicht da!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. April 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Heike oder so?



mein Frau häschd ach Heike son zufall do konn ma sich em schlof nitt verschwätze und für Heute absage ich honn käään Luschduff den Siff



scheenes Wochenende

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (21. April 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ich warte noch ein wenig ab und gucke
> 
> mol noch en bisse was noch so alles om
> 
> ...


 
Do eich keen Hund hon,.............hon eich mich donn liewer heit morjen gleich off de Socken gemacht dammet ich selbige net nass bekomm.............

Hat sich awwer gelohnt...............en paar scheener Trails gefunn im Ecke Mangelhausen un en der Habach............

Fazit: Hat sich gelohnt un Spass gemach................trotz zeitweisem gesuddel von owen..............

Scheen Wochenenn euch all...............


----------



## Primsbiker (23. April 2012)

Wetter für morgen sieht zwar net gut aus...................

Aber wenn`s doch machbar sein sollte gehts nochmal Richtung Mangelhausen/Habach..................

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen.............



L.G Don Primso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (25. April 2012)

...ich werde wohl am Montag 30.04.12 (Brückentag) ins Müllerthal fahren.
Geplante Abfahrt ca. 11:00 Uhr ab Consdorfer-Mühle.

Wer Lust hat...

...heute werde ich das Sofa hüten.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. April 2012)

Ist heute irgend jemand unterwegs?? 

@msc: Hab am Montag leider Vorlesung :-(


----------



## michael.sc (25. April 2012)

@Klauso:...schau mal aufs Regenradar.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. April 2012)

ohhhhoo...


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werde wohl am Montag 30.04.12 (Brückentag) ins Müllerthal fahren.
> Geplante Abfahrt ca. 11:00 Uhr ab Consdorfer-Mühle.
> 
> Wer Lust hat...
> ...



Hmm, wenn ich frei bekomme ;-/


----------



## leeqwar (25. April 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ist heute irgend jemand unterwegs??



meine schuhe sind von der letzten "tour" noch nicht trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (25. April 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> meine schuhe sind von der letzten "tour" noch nicht trocken.



:d


----------



## Primsbiker (25. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klauso:...schau mal aufs Regenradar.


 


Werd heute wohl auch den Rest des Tages die Couch hüten...

Zum Glück war ich ja schon gestern unterwegs...........sogar ohne Nass zu werden..............


----------



## Primsbiker (25. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich werde wohl am Montag 30.04.12 (Brückentag) ins Müllerthal fahren.
> Geplante Abfahrt ca. 11:00 Uhr ab Consdorfer-Mühle.
> 
> Wer Lust hat...
> ...


 

Montag Müllertal............Endlostrail bis der Arzt kommt.

Da bin ich dabei.............und werde noch Verstärkung mitbringen...................


Schööööne Grüße aus dem Primstal


----------



## Primsbiker (26. April 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Montag Müllertal............Endlostrail bis der Arzt kommt.
> 
> Da bin ich dabei.............und werde noch Verstärkung mitbringen...................
> 
> ...


 

Mit Montag wird jetzt wohl bei mir doch nix.........

Alternative:............Samstag....................

Da sieht es Wettertechnisch ja ach net schlecht aus......


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2012)

...ich muss auch leider absagen. Montag ist schulfrei und d.H. Papatag.

Mit Morgen Samstag wär ne Alternative. Wir telefonieren.


----------



## Klinger (27. April 2012)

ähhh.... Samstag - Müllertag oder wie ??


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2012)

@Klinger: Exakt!


----------



## Klausoleum (27. April 2012)

Mit welchen Kenndaten kann denn die Tour glänzen? (Hm, km)


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2012)

@Klauso: Gemütlich in supergenialer Natur


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2012)

@Rocky: Morgen früh, 8:40 Uhr P am "Alten Bahnhof" in Pü...dann gehen wir Don
Primso abholen und fahren weiter nach Lux.

@Klinger, MW, Klauso: Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (27. April 2012)

Das wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht gelingen weil der Sa-Zeitplan eng ist.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. April 2012)

Hmm Lust schon, nur gehts Sonntag nach Neustadt und wollte maximal bisschen spazieren fahren...


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2012)

@Klinger: Schade

@Klauso: Ich soll Dir von Rocky einen Platz in seinem Auto anbieten.

...ach so, ich hab noch einen Überraschungsgast, eine sehr nette Bikerin, aber
mehr verrate ich nicht.


----------



## Klausoleum (27. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Klinger: Schade
> 
> @Klauso: Ich soll Dir von Rocky einen Platz in seinem Auto anbieten.
> 
> ...




 Jetzt wird hier schon mit weiblichen Mitfahrern gelockt... Hammer... 

Werd mich morgen motorisiert auf 2 Rädern bewegen.. Euch viel Spaß und @Rocky: Danke für die Fahrgelegenheit...


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. April 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Rocky: Morgen früh, 8:40 Uhr P am "Alten Bahnhof" in Pü...dann gehen wir Don
> Primso abholen und fahren weiter nach Lux.
> 
> @Klinger, MW, Klauso: Zeit mitzukommen?



Leider nein.


----------



## Primsbiker (28. April 2012)

Tage wie dieser...............mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen.......

und einfach nur schön hat einfach alles gepasst.............

Born to be Wild..........Saumäßig unterwegs.............

P.S. Leider sind die Bilder von Prinz Albert von Luxemburg nix geworden.............


----------



## _Shi_ (28. April 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Tage wie dieser...............mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen.......
> 
> und einfach nur schön hat einfach alles gepasst.............
> 
> ...



Leider geil, Jungs 

 Ich kringel mich jetzt noch, wenn ich daran denke, wie wir im Wald gelegen haben, weil wir vor Lachen nicht mehr weiter fahren konnten...

Danke für die Tour, die vergess' ich nie 

PS: Schade, mit dem Bild...


----------



## rocky65 (29. April 2012)

Also Leute mit das geilste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin
Das war ja Stellenweise wie Achterbahn fahren,nur mit selber lenken!!!

Der Tour-Guide hatte zwar eine Vorliebe für feucht bis sehr feuchte Trails!!!
Was er am Schluss mit mehreren Bachdurchfahrten,nochmal eindrucksvoll unter Beweis stellte


Ein großes *Danke* an Michael für die Abschlussweizen


An Alle Theorie und Praxis liegen doch seeeeeeeehr weit auseinander


P.S. Wo haben wir Prinz Albert getroffen und fotografiert


----------



## Primsbiker (29. April 2012)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Also Leute mit das geilste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin
> Das war ja Stellenweise wie Achterbahn fahren,nur mit selber lenken!!!
> 
> Der Tour-Guide hatte zwar eine Vorliebe für feucht bis sehr feuchte Trails!!!
> ...


 

Ohne Kommentar...........

Ich geh jetzt mal Black Beauty vom Schmutz des gestrigen Ausritt`s befreien..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (30. April 2012)

Hi.............Jungs....und Mädels........

Hab mir gerade mal die Strecke von der CTF Hirtzweiler angesehen 
sieht ganz gut aus..........

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen............

Werde wohl die 57 km in Angriff nehmen..........


----------



## michael.sc (30. April 2012)

...wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## _Shi_ (30. April 2012)

Ich wollte mich evtl. auch an der großen Runde versuchen...(gibt ja auch ein Thread zu besagten CTF)...
Dann wären wir ja schon ein paar Leute zum "Weizen danach"


----------



## Klausoleum (30. April 2012)

Hmmm, wenn ich fit bin würd da nichts dagegen sprechen  Nur sieht das zur Zeit gar nicht danach aus... :-(


----------



## Klinger (1. Mai 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn ich fit bin würd da nichts dagegen sprechen


Und wenn Du mal anständig fahren würdest, dann gehts doch oder.....? 

Ich nehme den Termin auch mal in die Grob-Planung auf, war immer ganz nett dort.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2012)

...hab gestern den Schmetterlingspfad und die Tafeltour in Kirkel bewandert...echt genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hab gestern den Schmetterlingspfad und die Tafeltour in Kirkel bewandert...echt genial!



stell ich mir mit dem bollerwagen ganz spannend vor...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Mai 2012)

den Bollerwagen habe ich öfter mittags/abends nach der Arbeit dabei wenn ich auf dem Heimweg über die beiden besagten Wege bin.
Sind übrigens offizell für Radfahrer gesperrt. Also am besten nicht am WE fahren 

http://www.wanderkompass.de/wanderweg/saarbrucken/kirkel-wanderroute-1.html
http://www.wanderkompass.de/wanderweg/saarbrucken/kirkel-wanderroute-2.html


----------



## Primsbiker (2. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...hab gestern den Schmetterlingspfad und die Tafeltour in Kirkel bewandert...echt genial!



Bewandert .............???


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Bewandert .............???



Seit dem Fusskrank


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2012)

@Latte Macchiato: Ich werde morgen Nachmittag Deine blaue Hausrunde unter die Stollen nehmen...zufällig Zeit?

@Don Primso: ...die Wege sind ja für Biker gesperrt!...und da halten
wir uns dran!


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

Fährt von Euch jemand am So. nach Pirmasens?


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2012)

...ich fahr Hirzwiller.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Mai 2012)

Und ich fahr wieder ins Bett


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ich fahr Hirzwiller.



+1

fährst du mit dem rad hin?
wollte gegen 8 uhr daheim starten.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Latte Macchiato: Ich werde morgen Nachmittag Deine blaue Hausrunde unter die Stollen nehmen...zufällig Zeit?
> 
> @Don Primso: ...die Wege sind ja für Biker gesperrt!...und da halten
> wir uns dran!




an wieviel Uhr hast du gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2012)

...könnte so um 16:30 Uhr bei ehemals Opel Besch in Sulzbach sein.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Mai 2012)

@leeqwar: An- und Abfahrt mal mit dem Auto.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...könnte so um 16:30 Uhr bei ehemals Opel Besch in Sulzbach sein.



das hört sich gut an. Kanns zwar noch nicht versprechen aber dann werd ich mal um 6 anfangen zu arbeiten 

ich schick dir mal meine HandyNr als PM


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Und ich fahr wieder ins Bett



Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Was geht ab heute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,???????

Jemand am Start heute Mittag.............
 zu einer gemütlichen Runde.....................????????

So zwei bis drei Stündchen mit Abschlußweizen  im Jungenwald..................!!!!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. Mai 2012)

Weizen immer gerne Primso mir misse nur gucke was memm Wetta Heute ist wenns´ Pist wie die Sau treffe ma us zum Weizen und zum schweinische Witze zu erzählen...

Hirzweiler funktioniert morgen bei mir nichtbekomme "lieben"(leider) Besuch

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Mai 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Weizen immer gerne Primso mir misse nur gucke was memm Wetta Heute ist wenns´ Pist wie die Sau treffe ma us zum Weizen und zum schweinische Witze zu erzählen...
> 
> Hirzweiler funktioniert morgen bei mir nichtbekomme "lieben"(leider) Besuch
> 
> ...


 
Wenn et zu viel Pisst kenne mer es jo mol onerschdrum mache.......

Kurze Ausfahrt mit onschließendem longem Weizen trinke.......


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Mai 2012)

Bin dann mal weg................

Vielleicht klappt`s ja morgen Früh..............

Neun Uhr in Hirtzweiler............

Euch allen noch einen schönen Samstag...........


----------



## _Shi_ (6. Mai 2012)

Was eine Schlammschlacht in Hirzweiler...Spichern wirft wohl seine Schatten voraus 

@Primso: Danke, dass s.c und ich, durch Dich, jedes Schlammloch und jede Pfütze näher kennenlernen durften  und danke auch für die "Hilfe" beim bike wash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (6. Mai 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Was eine Schlammschlacht in Hirzweiler...Spichern wirft wohl seine Schatten voraus
> 
> @Primso: Danke, dass s.c und ich, durch Dich, jedes Schlammloch und jede Pfütze näher kennenlernen durften  und danke auch für die "Hilfe" beim bike wash


 

 Ich sag nur:  S  ;  S   ; S

Schwierig ; schön  ; schmutzig ; so wie ich`s mag.......

@Shi: Für dich doch immer wobei ich mich grad frag was bei dir alles so zum Bike zählt................


----------



## michael.sc (7. Mai 2012)

@Primso: ...incl. kompletter Kurbeleinheit.


----------



## Primsbiker (8. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag 17.05 ist CTF in Niederlinxweiler..........

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen...............

@ MSC, Shi : Auf gehts zur nächsten Schlammschlacht.......


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Mai 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Was eine Schlammschlacht in Hirzweiler...Spichern wirft wohl seine Schatten voraus
> 
> @Primso: Danke, dass s.c und ich, durch Dich, jedes Schlammloch und jede Pfütze näher kennenlernen durften  und danke auch für die "Hilfe" beim bike wash



Spichern wird diese Jahr sicher ganz trocken werden


----------



## Klinger (8. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Spichern wird diese Jahr sicher ganz trocken werden


...und die Erde ist eine Scheibe!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Mai 2012)

wer kommt heute?
bin um 7 am Sportplatz
es geht nach Berus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (9. Mai 2012)

Ich werd vorbei kommen, aber nur ohne Lampe zum bissi warm fahren...


----------



## leeqwar (9. Mai 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer kommt heute?
> bin um 7 am Sportplatz
> es geht nach Berus



au das schaff ich nicht mehr. vielleicht kreuzen wir uns ja 
wäre aber auch nur ne kurze hausrunde mitgefahren.


----------



## michael.sc (11. Mai 2012)

...ich bin morgen nicht um 14 Uhr am Jungenwald am Start.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Mai 2012)

ist dann morgen überhaupt jemand am Start?


----------



## Primsbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Hat j vielleicht jemand  Lust schon morgen Mittag eine Runde zu drehen.............

Wollte so gegen halb vier starten...............


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Mai 2012)

Startet sonst noch jemand am Mittwoch am Jungenwald??


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Mai 2012)

abmeld


----------



## leeqwar (16. Mai 2012)

hab leider noch nen späten termin. passt zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Hat j vielleicht jemand  Lust schon morgen Mittag eine Runde zu drehen.............
> 
> Wollte so gegen halb vier starten...............



Wo willst du starten und wo willst du hin?
Könnte so ab halb 4 zuhaus los...


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre morgen gen Hoxberg und Littermont... Kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Mai 2012)

...bin morgen auf der CTF in Niederlinxweiler.


----------



## Tobilas (16. Mai 2012)

könnst vorbei kommen, Klausi, muß aber um halb 1 zurück sein


----------



## Primsbiker (17. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen auf der CTF in Niederlinxweiler.


 

Niederlinxweiler war echt eine suuuuper Idee...........

Man hat das gerockt..............geil


----------



## michael.sc (18. Mai 2012)

...und landschaftlich ganz toll!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Mai 2012)

aber eiskalt beim Weizentrinken


----------



## michael.sc (19. Mai 2012)

...bin heute nicht da!


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Mai 2012)

dito... Ich glaub wir sterben aus... (Muss man sich jetzt ein Rennrad kaufen um mitfahren zu dürfen )) )


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Mai 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> dito... Ich glaub wir sterben aus... (Muss man sich jetzt ein Rennrad kaufen um mitfahren zu dürfen )) )



Wie gibt es hier jetzt eine Dackelschneiderfraktion?


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Mai 2012)

Dann sorg ich doch mal für etwas Bewegung........

Samstag Jungenwald...............ist gebongt...........

Sonntag...................CTF Ford Saarlouis..........gebongt............

Montag...............Müllertal Luxemburg........auch gebongt.............

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen einfach melden........und dann Bike on....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (20. Mai 2012)

Mo Müllertal hört sich gut an!

...hat jemand von der Route 1 oder 2 einen Track (Route 3 ist die um Beaufort und
Larouchette)?


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Mai 2012)

wer kommt denn am MI zum NR?


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Montag...............Müllertal Luxemburg........auch gebongt.............



Wann ist wo Abfahrt?
Wie lange ist geplant?


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wer kommt denn am MI zum NR?




Was ist geplant?


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Mai 2012)

Bbb


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir nicht zu lange machen bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (21. Mai 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wann ist wo Abfahrt?
> Wie lange ist geplant?


 

Denke mal das besprechen wir dann Samstag.............


----------



## Klausoleum (21. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Dann sorg ich doch mal für etwas Bewegung........
> 
> Samstag Jungenwald...............ist gebongt...........
> 
> ...



Ich dacht schon diesen Montag, also heut, aber dann ist mir eingefallen dass nächsten Montag schon wieder frei ist  Demnach würd ich mich hier gerne anschließen  (Montag Müllertal)


----------



## _Shi_ (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne mit kommen, aber Samstag geht nix, weil Sonntag Orscholz ist und Montag kann ich mich aus dem gleichen Grund bestimmt nicht mehr bewegen 
Mal schauen....

Ist morgen schon jemand etwas früher am Jungenwald? Wollte so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 zu einer lockeren Runde aufbrechen...


----------



## Primsbiker (22. Mai 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mit kommen, aber Samstag geht nix, weil Sonntag Orscholz ist und Montag kann ich mich aus dem gleichen Grund bestimmt nicht mehr bewegen
> Mal schauen....
> 
> Ist morgen schon jemand etwas früher am Jungenwald? Wollte so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 zu einer lockeren Runde aufbrechen...


 

Will morgen eine kleine Runde starten........................vorausgesetzt meine Kurbeleinheit spielt bis dahin wieder mit............

Start so 15:30 könnten uns aber unterwegs treffen.........


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Mai 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mit kommen, aber Samstag geht nix, weil Sonntag Orscholz ist und Montag kann ich mich aus dem gleichen Grund bestimmt nicht mehr bewegen
> Mal schauen....
> 
> Ist morgen schon jemand etwas früher am Jungenwald? Wollte so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 zu einer lockeren Runde aufbrechen...



17:30 bis MAX 19:30 bin da Shi...aber ganz-ganz locker

LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (22. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Start so 15:30 könnten uns aber unterwegs treffen.........



so früh werde ich nicht schaffen 



5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> 17:30 bis MAX 19:30 bin da Shi...aber ganz-ganz locker
> LG
> TomTom



Perfekt...dann bis morgen 17.30 Uhr


----------



## michael.sc (23. Mai 2012)

...heute klappt bei mir nicht. Werde morgen ne Runde drehen.

@Don Primso: Ich favorisiere für Montag die Route 1 ab Echternach (im Uhrzeigersinn)
...ab Geyerhof dann übersetzen in Richtung Bech (ca. 5 Km) auf die Route 2
(Extrarunde C) und dann entgegen des Uhrzeigersinnes wieder Richtung
Start.
Startuhrzeit vor Ort machen wir noch aus, aber ich denke so gegen 10:30 Uhr.

@shi: Ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dich am Sonntag auf dieser Strecke bei Deiner Kondition leerfährst.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2012)

werde heute abend um 19 uhr mal vorbeischauen. 

ich fahre übrigens über A-L-T-E-N-K-E-S-S-E-L an...


----------



## c1deli (23. Mai 2012)

0,5x AKF versucht aach mol widda um 19uhr guten tach zu saan unn das trüpp'che der spätradler zu unnastütze
@lequar: kann nochnet saan, ob zum jungewald aangeduddelt oder aangefahr werre wird. awwa danke fier de schubsa
de deli


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...heute klappt bei mir nicht. Werde morgen ne Runde drehen.
> 
> @Don Primso: Ich favorisiere für Montag die Route 1 ab Echternach (im Uhrzeigersinn)
> ...ab Geyerhof dann übersetzen in Richtung Bech (ca. 5 Km) auf die Route 2
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (23. Mai 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> werde heute abend um 19 uhr mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> ich fahre übrigens über A-L-T-E-N-K-E-S-S-E-L an...




ohho... 
http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/europa.html

hoffen wir mal dass wir verschont bleiben...


----------



## c1deli (23. Mai 2012)

doch widda abmell, bin platt...


----------



## Primsbiker (24. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es jetzt aus....................

Kommt jemand mit am Sonntag zur CTF Ford......

Denke mal das wir so gegen halb zehn dort sein werden.......


----------



## Klausoleum (24. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt aus....................
> 
> Kommt jemand mit am Sonntag zur CTF Ford......
> 
> Denke mal das wir so gegen halb zehn dort sein werden.......



Ich nicht, Samstag und Montag reicht mir


----------



## michael.sc (25. Mai 2012)

...ebenso nur Sa und Mo.

Vorschlag für Sa, Richtung Mangelhausen (Guide Don Primso)?


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...ebenso nur Sa und Mo.
> 
> Vorschlag für Sa, Richtung Mangelhausen (Guide Don Primso)?




Cool, Mangelhausen wär mal was neues... Musste aber feststellen dass wir verdammt selten im Don seinem Teritorium sind... Hoxberg und Litermont...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Mai 2012)

Sonntag CTF Ford ist doch Hoxberg und Litermont mit drin Klauso--- ich mich mal abmell für Samstag-Sonntag und Montag euch viel Spaß Mädels un Buwe ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (25. Mai 2012)

Nur der Vollstänigkeit halber: Sa 14:00 Jungenwald??


----------



## michael.sc (25. Mai 2012)

Exakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HonkyTonkMan (26. Mai 2012)

In welche Richtung geht denn heute die Tour ?


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2012)

@Don Primso: 5* Sterne Tour!

@Klauso: Pamu...= Mampftempel


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Mai 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Don Primso: 5* Sterne Tour!
> 
> @Klauso: Pamu...= Mampftempel




Hehe, die Werbefläche war ja auch ganz anschaulich... 
So sollte jede Werbung platziert sein...


----------



## michael.sc (26. Mai 2012)

@H T Man: Wir waren heute bei Mangelhausen, Habach unterwegs...hat weiter
oben auch so gestanden.


----------



## Klinger (27. Mai 2012)

@Guido: suppi Tour in unbekannter Gegend

...und dabei noch einiges über Werbeflächen gelernt!!!


----------



## michael.sc (27. Mai 2012)

*Pfingstmontag Müllerthal:*
Treffpunkt:
09:00 Uhr bei Don Primso
10:30 Uhr in Echternach am Busbahnhof

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (27. Mai 2012)

Gestern war ne schöne Runde...............

CTF Ford war heute aber auch net schlecht..............

Und morgen wird bestimmt suuuuuuper..........

...........leider will Schneewittchen morgen nicht mit den sieben Zwergen radeln ............aber vielleicht überlegt sie es sich ja noch anders................

Ansonsten bis morgen früh...............))


----------



## _Shi_ (27. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> ...........leider will Schneewittchen morgen nicht mit den sieben Zwergen radeln ............aber vielleicht überlegt sie es sich ja noch anders................



"schneewittchen" hat es sich anders überlegt......bis morgen früh...


----------



## Klinger (27. Mai 2012)

Rad ab!!


----------



## Primsbiker (28. Mai 2012)

Mann war das wieder der absolute Hammer im Müllertal...............das hat ganz schön gemüllert....................

Ich sag nur: Achterbaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn...................))

Danke an den Guido: für´s Guiden und für das Weizen......

Suuuuuper Runde


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Mai 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Mann war das wieder der absolute Hammer im Müllertal...............das hat ganz schön gemüllert....................
> 
> Ich sag nur: Achterbaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn...................))
> 
> ...



Was soll ich da noch sagen? Es hat definitiv gerockt... und bin mir sicher, dass jeder Fahrstil auf seine kosten gekommen ist. Von verblockt bis heftige Abfahrt inkl Treppen und Spitzkehren über stamme Uphills inkl Treppen ;-), bischen WAB, über knackig flowig bis hin zu Sightseeing durch die Innenstadt


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Mai 2012)

kummen mol runna dir Buwe.
Wer hat morgen um 7 Lust auf ne langweilige Tour?


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2012)

...bin wegen der Gewitterwarnung schon etwas früher unterwegs.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Mai 2012)

ach, heut ist ja schon mittwoch... 

auf ne kleine runde komme ich vorbei.


----------



## _Shi_ (31. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus? Würde gerne eine Runde drehen, aber kenne mich ja so gaaar nicht aus   ist jemand am Start?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (31. Mai 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus? Würde gerne eine Runde drehen, aber kenne mich ja so gaaar nicht aus   ist jemand am Start?



Bin leider im Allgäu bei einem Golfturnier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








muss jo ach mol en bisse Geld Hemm bringe  viel Spaß beim Biken ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (31. Mai 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin leider im Allgäu bei einem Golfturnier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann dich glatt bedauern, musst ins Allgäu 
Wusste garnicht dass man Geld bekommt beim Golfen, dachte immer das kostet etwas!

Schade, dass du nicht da bist, denn ich will mich auch mal wieder am   Treff blicken lassen.

VG Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (1. Juni 2012)

...ich bin am Start.


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Juni 2012)

Bin natürlich auch am Start.............

Werde aber wohl nicht zum Jungenwald radeln..........

Wollte mal wieder Richtung Litermont: Bach und Burrenpfad,Litermontsagenweg,und dann noch ein paar Trails Richtung Beckingen und Diefflen..................

Sollte jemand Lust haben mitzukommen.................einfach bescheid sagen.............

Ich geb danach noch einen.........oder zwei.....


----------



## _Shi_ (1. Juni 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch am Start.............
> 
> Werde aber wohl nicht zum Jungenwald radeln..........



Wie geht das denn zusammen? "Am Start" sein und nicht zum Jungenwald kommen??? 



Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich geb danach noch einen.........oder zwei.....



Kannst du am Jungenwald auch problemlos machen 

Also, Primso, komm' vorbei


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Juni 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn zusammen? "Am Start" sein und nicht zum Jungenwald kommen???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja mit dem.............................hast du schon recht......

Aber ich werde morgen mal wieder auf heimatlichen Trails unterwegs sein.................

Unter anderem auch auf einem der schönsten und längsten Endlospädchen die es im Saarland gibt...............


----------



## michael.sc (1. Juni 2012)

@Don Primso: Ich bin dabei...14:00 Uhr bei Dir (ich komme mit dem Bike vorbei
und lass mich später von meiner besseren Hälfte abholen).

@Shi: ...dann beginnt die Tour morgen eben bei Don Primso...und wenn es
anschließend noch ein WB gibt umso besser...und die Anfahrt zum Litermont
haben wir auch gespart.


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Juni 2012)

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist natürlich herzlich Willkommen.....................................


----------



## Theo1 (1. Juni 2012)

Würd vieleicht auch mitkommen , nur wo muss ich hin is ja vor meiner Haustür?
Start 14.00 Uhr ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2012)

So nah, dann würde ich auch gerne, schick mir mal bitte den Treff dann per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. Juni 2012)

PN ist unterwegs. Start 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## Primsbiker (2. Juni 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Würd vieleicht auch mitkommen , nur wo muss ich hin is ja vor meiner Haustür?
> Start 14.00 Uhr ?
> 
> Grüsse Theo


 

Am einfachsten wäre es so kurz nach 14:00 Bilsdorf am Steg ( Klapperbrücke) oder halt Körprich in der Mozartstr........direkt am Trail.................


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin bitte nicht warten komme euch dann entgegen, äh wo wollt ihr den hoch?


----------



## Theo1 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich komme an die Klapperbrück um 14.05 .

Theo


----------



## _Shi_ (2. Juni 2012)

Was soll ich sagen, Jungs...es war mal wieder ein Fest...danke für die schöne Tour  und ganz besonders an Primso für die gegrillte Verpflegung


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Juni 2012)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es für dich schön war, kuscheln auf dem Trail und dann noch mit Schwenker verwöhnt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (4. Juni 2012)

Wo sind die Bilder von der Tour zu finden ?

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juni 2012)

Sind unter Verschluss und für die Öffentlichkeit nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juni 2012)

OK das kann man zeigen, derjenige ist ja nicht zu erkennen


----------



## Primsbiker (4. Juni 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> OK das kann man zeigen, derjenige ist ja nicht zu erkennen


 Den kenn ich wirklich net...............

Kannst du vielleicht mal noch enen zeigen der dabei war.........


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Juni 2012)

Da hat doch tatsächlich am Samstagabend jemand sein Bike bei mir vergessen.........................))

Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand von euch gesehen.............................???


----------



## leeqwar (5. Juni 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Wie gibt es hier jetzt eine Dackelschneiderfraktion?



das schlimme bei solchen typen ist ja, dass sie nie zurückgrüssen


----------



## michael.sc (6. Juni 2012)

...bin heute komplett aus dem Rennen.


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Juni 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin heute komplett aus dem Rennen.


 ich heute und Samstag...

Fahre morgen für drei Tage nach Dabo..............


----------



## _Shi_ (6. Juni 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Da hat doch tatsächlich am Samstagabend jemand sein Bike bei mir vergessen.........................))
> 
> Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand von euch gesehen.............................???



Ich würd' mich opfern und es nehmen, wenn es keiner mehr will 
Sauber ist es ja


----------



## michael.sc (6. Juni 2012)

@Don Primso: Ich komm am Samstag auch nach Dabo...so wie es ausschaut ist 5RT
auch mit an Bord. Start so gegen 10 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. Juni 2012)

bin heute nicht am start. in der früh war es zu nass...


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Juni 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Don Primso: Ich komm am Samstag auch nach Dabo...so wie es ausschaut ist 5RT
> auch mit an Bord. Start so gegen 10 Uhr.


 

................................


----------



## michael.sc (8. Juni 2012)

@Klinger: E-Mail an Dich ist unterwegs.


----------



## Klausoleum (8. Juni 2012)

Ist am Samstag irgend wer in Püttlingen unterwegs?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (9. Juni 2012)

bin heute auch in DABO unterwegs ´allen viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter



LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juni 2012)

bin um 2 am Sportplatz


----------



## Klausoleum (9. Juni 2012)

Sorry,  um ein war ich leider schon unterwegs....


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juni 2012)

hab mich mit derAKF im Quierschieder Wald verirrt


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Juni 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> hab mich mit derAKF im Quierschieder Wald verirrt



So was kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (10. Juni 2012)

Dabo war einfach suuuuuuuper----------

Vor allem Samstag..........

Danke Jungs für den netten Besuch und die schöne gemütliche Runde..................

CTF de Dabo......macht den Biker froh.........


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Juni 2012)

http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/


----------



## Klinger (10. Juni 2012)

Schöne Tour in Dabo mit ordentlich Hömes, und dann noch rechtzeitig zurück,suppi!!


----------



## Primsbiker (10. Juni 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/


 Dabei.................


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Juni 2012)

scheen war´s mit Euch in DABO 54 km/1715 hm un Danke noch für`S Bärschruffschiewe und es kalte 

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Juni 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Danke noch für`S Bärschruffschiewe
> 
> TomTom




waaaaaas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (11. Juni 2012)

Bärschrunner ging alähn!!


----------



## michael.sc (11. Juni 2012)

@Don Primso: ...dann aber nur die 82er- Runde damit Du auch mal ausgelastest bist.


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Juni 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Don Primso: ...dann aber nur die 82er- Runde damit Du auch mal ausgelastest bist.


 

Was hast denn du gedacht...................


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Juni 2012)

abmeld für heute. Das Runde muss ins Eckige


----------



## Primsbiker (13. Juni 2012)

@..............das Runde muss ins Eckige....!!!!

Richter zum Angeklagten: Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.........

Die schlechte: Sie sind zum Tode verurteilt durch Erschießen......

Die gute ist: Robben schießt...............

Ich lach mich wech...........


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2012)

...bin um 14 Uhr da.

@5RT: ...hab die Bilder von Dabo dabei.


----------



## Primsbiker (18. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag ist eine sehr schöne CTF in Mandern........

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen,,,,,,,,,,,,

http://www.rc-bike-mandern.de/


Würde mich über die ein oder anderen Mitbiker/in  freuen......


----------



## maxbandel (18. Juni 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ist eine sehr schöne CTF in Mandern........
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...



für Sonntag leider schon verplant...


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Juni 2012)

abmeld


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Juni 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> abmeld



Jetzt wollt ich heute mal wieder vorbei schauen... und dann ist so ein mieses Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. Juni 2012)

dann geh ich heute abend mal tapfer alleine das wuchernde grünzeug zurückdrängen...


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juni 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> dann geh ich heute abend mal tapfer alleine das wuchernde grünzeug zurückdrängen...[/QUOT


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juni 2012)

Heute Nachmittag gemútliches Türchen nach Wadrill zur Hochwaldalm......zurúck über den Saarhunsrücksteig und Tafeltour nach Losheim und Lúcknerweg....

Start 15:00 in Körprich


----------



## michael.sc (22. Juni 2012)

...bin morgen Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Treff.

@Don Primso: ...in Richtung Erzgräberweg?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Juni 2012)

wenn ich rechtzeitig die Reparatur mit meinem Auto schaffe komme ich auch mit awwer nur 50-60 km nitt me Jungs

LG
TomTom






michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Treff.
> 
> @Don Primso: ...in Richtung Erzgräberweg?


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Juni 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen Samstag 14:00 Uhr am Treff.
> 
> @Don Primso: ...in Richtung Erzgräberweg?


 

Erzgräberweg............................net schlecht...........

Hätte da aber noch eine Idee.............http://www.wanderbares-saarland.de/wanderwege/bietzener.html

War die Tage schon da.................wunderschöner Trail..........mit jeder Menge eingebauten Passagen...............

Müßte aber um spätestens 18:00 wieder in Köllerbach sein...........


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Juni 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> wenn ich rechtzeitig die Reparatur mit meinem Auto schaffe komme ich auch mit awwer nur 50-60 km nitt me Jungs
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Ongschdhas....................mir dun dir net weh.........


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Juni 2012)

14:20 Autobohnbrigg om Sauvasen.............


----------



## Primsbiker (24. Juni 2012)

Schöne Tour mit schönem Wetter..............mit Don Köllertali....

Und noch schönerem Abschluß bei einem kühlem Blonden am Schwarzenholzer Weiher................

Was braucht das Bikerherz mehr................

Und jetzt gleich nach Mandern..............Hochwald CTF.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (24. Juni 2012)

...geniale Runde gestern...wunderschöne unbekannte Landschaft.


----------



## Primsbiker (25. Juni 2012)

was geht om Mittwoch............

@Ongschdhas. Konschd dich ruhisch traue,,,,,,,,,,gemütliche Runde met Schwarzenholzer Weiher zu ledschd.........zum kühlen Blonden.............


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Juni 2012)

hmmm klappt bei mir leider nicht, bin dann quasi schon fast weg 

Der Berg ruuuft...


----------



## _Shi_ (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn es morgen auch eine frühere Fraktion um 17.30 Uhr gibt, wäre ich dabei...


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juni 2012)

17:30 Uhr sollte klappen (Treffpunkt gemäß Vorgabe 5RT)!


----------



## wilde.lilli (26. Juni 2012)

Wäre gerne dabei, wo ist der Treff?

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Juni 2012)

De Ongschdhas traut sich um 17:30 aus em Bau raus bin zwische 17:30 un 17:45 do bisses Shi wieder sei Föhn enggepackt hat...

LG
TomTom





Primsbiker schrieb:


> was geht om Mittwoch............
> 
> @Ongschdhas. Konschd dich ruhisch traue,,,,,,,,,,gemütliche Runde met Schwarzenholzer Weiher zu ledschd.........zum kühlen Blonden.............


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juni 2012)

...unn *wo* Du Ongschdhas?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Juni 2012)

an meinem Stall 17:15 

LG
TomTom



michael.sc schrieb:


> ...unn *wo* Du Ongschdhas?


----------



## michael.sc (26. Juni 2012)

OK!...unn Lillifee?


----------



## Primsbiker (26. Juni 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen auch eine frühere Fraktion um 17.30 Uhr gibt, wäre ich dabei...


 

Werd schon etwas früher unterwegs sein so ab 15:30................. Treff 17:30 Lauftreff im Jungenwald................

...............mem Ongschdhase.......


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. Juni 2012)

Ansage für alle Abfahrt 17:45 Jungenwald...serick ca 20:00 !

LG
TomTom




michael.sc schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr sollte klappen (Treffpunkt gemäß Vorgabe 5RT)!


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Juni 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ansage für alle Abfahrt 17:45 Jungenwald...serick ca 20:00 !
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Eh Kinnas, do brauche na jo gar kän LOMB meh 
un kinne direkt mit em Sondmännche ins Bett. 

Misse Ihr nemmeh Schaffe verdammt?


----------



## wilde.lilli (26. Juni 2012)

Ei prima 

2 Stunden reichen mir


----------



## Primsbiker (27. Juni 2012)

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl gleich von der Arbeit aus nach Merzig den Wolfsweg fahren ......


----------



## michael.sc (27. Juni 2012)

@Primso:...da wird Shi aber traurig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (27. Juni 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> @Primso:...da wird Shi aber traurig sein!



Stimmt... keine Gummibärchen für die Shi  schäm' Dich Primso


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Juni 2012)

Bin froh, dass ich am Mittwoch wieder etwas dazu gelernt habe, in dem rießigen Trailareal von TomTom u. M.

Wie erkennt man, dass man auf französischer Seite ist?

Nah? Wer kennt die Antwort, von denen die nicht dabei waren?


----------



## rocky65 (30. Juni 2012)

hallo,

wie sieht es aus ist heute jemand am treff jungenwald???

gruß christian


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juli 2012)

Mi 19:00 das Wetter wird gut


----------



## _Shi_ (2. Juli 2012)

Ich würde Mi wieder gegen 17.45 Uhr fahren...kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Primsbiker (3. Juli 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde Mi wieder gegen 17.45 Uhr fahren...kommt jemand mit?


 


Mal sehen....................ich hab die Woche Rehasport.............


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juli 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 das Wetter wird gut



falls ich irgendwie aus der stadt komme, schaue ich vorbei.

der saarradweg ist strategisch gut geplant jetzt auf beiden seiten voll gesperrt. naja, immerhin müssen die radfahrer dann auch nicht durch den 2cm hohen taubendreck unter den brücken rollen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. Juli 2012)

17:45 Start bin Da... wer noch ?  michael.sc ist in Urlaub- geplant kleine gemütliche Runde Richtung... Fenne/Fürstenhausen/Geislautern/Ludweiler/Werbeln/Wadgassen/Klostertrail http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redemptoristenkloster_Heiligenborn
und zurück Jungenwald 20:15 ca 40 Km 550 hm 2,5 h.

LG
TomTom





_Shi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde Mi wieder gegen 17.45 Uhr fahren...kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Primsbiker (4. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> 17:45 Start bin Da... wer noch ?  michael.sc ist in Urlaub- geplant kleine gemütliche Runde Richtung... Fenne/Fürstenhausen/Geislautern/Ludweiler/Werbeln/Wadgassen/Klostertrail http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redemptoristenkloster_Heiligenborn
> und zurück Jungenwald 20:15 ca 40 Km 550 hm 2,5 h.
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Haut rein..........un lasst euch das Weizen beim Brothähnchen schmecken...........

Ich war heut mittach schon unnerwesch..............

Grille jetzt unn trinken lecker Traubensaft.................

Mol sehn bin vielleischd Somschdach nommol dabei..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (4. Juli 2012)

sehr schöne Runde heute...mit neuen und sehr seltenen Gästen ...hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal...
Bis Samstag, Jungs...


----------



## leeqwar (5. Juli 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> mit neuen und sehr seltenen Gästen



kam einer in pantoffeln?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Juli 2012)

schlappen gefunn


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute bitte unbedingt mitmachen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/zei...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


Wer weiß könnte bei uns bald ja auch so weit sein....


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. Juli 2012)

Treffpunkt für Morgen "so gegen 13:00" Abfahrt

 Jungenwald es geht Richtung Urwald bitte  einstecken wer ist noch dabei zurück so gegen 17:00 

LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (6. Juli 2012)

Bin wieder zurück und auf jeden Fall dabei...
Wie???  einstecken??? Nimmst du jetzt Kohle für deine "Dienste"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (7. Juli 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurÃ¼ck und auf jeden Fall dabei...
> Wie??? â¬ einstecken??? Nimmst du jetzt Kohle fÃ¼r deine "Dienste"


 
Der Tom ist doch mit Kohle gar net zu bezahle...........

Ess doch so odder mein Schatzi........

So en scheiss....................Urwald wÃ¼rd ich gern mitkommen.................muÃ awwer haut owend um sex beim Schwierpappen off de sechzischten .......................sonschd hat mer mir Bikeverbot ongedroht.......!!!!

Mol louen.....................vielleicht klappt jo..............))


----------



## Primsbiker (7. Juli 2012)

Werd jetzt mal in die Garage gehen um meine neue Italienische Gracie an Black Beauty anzuschrauben ..............

Vielleicht gibt es ja dann eine Genehmigung für eine kleine Probefahrt heut Middach.........


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. Juli 2012)

Mir versuche um 17:00 wieder SERIK  um Jungenwald se sinn deshalb Starte ma jo ach schunn 13:00 Primso un memm bezahle kinne Ihr euch jo was In-falle

 losse

LG
TomTom





Primsbiker schrieb:


> Der Tom ist doch mit Kohle gar net zu bezahle...........
> 
> Ess doch so odder mein Schatzi........
> 
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (7. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Mir versuche um 17:00 wieder SERIK  um Jungenwald se sinn deshalb Starte ma jo ach schunn 13:00 Primso un memm bezahle kinne Ihr euch jo was In-falle
> 
> losse
> 
> ...


 
Pfui Deiwel du alt Wutz............

Do muschde donn schon et Shi froe.........................mimm bezahle................

Eich ziehen et  donn doch liwer for et Shi zu bezahle...........


----------



## _Shi_ (7. Juli 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Eich ziehen et  donn doch liwer for et Shi zu bezahle...........



Das hätte ich auch echt verdient, was ich da teilweise mit euch aushalten muss 

Bis auf die vielen Purzler 

 , war es echt 'ne schöne Tour durch den Urwald...


----------



## Primsbiker (9. Juli 2012)

Dito.......






_Shi_ schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch echt verdient, was ich da teilweise mit euch aushalten muss
> 
> Bis auf die vielen Purzler
> 
> , war es echt 'ne schöne Tour durch den Urwald...


----------



## napp (9. Juli 2012)

tach, ich bin de napp 

napp liest mit, napp fährt mit, vielleicht mol, evtl. halt... 

napp muss nämlich viel schaffe, unn scheint's dass die ex-startzeide jungewald von 14/19uhr jo immer frieher genn, dass iss dann e problem

also biss danne mol, grüße!


----------



## Primsbiker (9. Juli 2012)

napp schrieb:


> tach, ich bin de napp
> 
> napp liest mit, napp fährt mit, vielleicht mol, evtl. halt...
> 
> ...


 


Karl......napp...


----------



## -rennradler- (10. Juli 2012)

Wann geht's denn morgen los?


----------



## leeqwar (11. Juli 2012)

-rennradler- schrieb:


> Wann geht's denn morgen los?



ich muss leider passen. ich fürchte die 19 uhr runde fällt heute aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (11. Juli 2012)

Bin heute auch nicht am Start,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

War gestern schon im Urwald..............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Juli 2012)

Start ca 17:45-18:00 Jungenwald kleine Runde  2,5 h mit netten Gästen aus dem hohen Norden...

LG
TomTom




-rennradler- schrieb:


> Wann geht's denn morgen los?


----------



## _Shi_ (11. Juli 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Bin heute auch nicht am Start,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> War gestern schon im Urwald..............



Nach dem Alpencross hast du aber keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Juli 2012)

Wollte eigentlich am Samstag nochmal vorbei kommen...........

Sozusagen um mir das letzte Quäntchen Kondition zu holen......

@ Shi: bring dann auch wieder nur für Dich Gummis mit Cola Geschmack mit .....




_Shi_ schrieb:


> Nach dem Alpencross hast du aber keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Juli 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich am Samstag nochmal vorbei kommen...........
> 
> Sozusagen um mir das letzte Quäntchen Kondition zu holen......
> 
> @ Shi: bring dann auch wieder nur für Dich Gummis mit Cola Geschmack mit .....



Om Samstag gibs Rähnn





 de gonse Tag Primso...http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=107040&wahl=vorhersage

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Om Samstag gibs Rähnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm wieso gibts am Samstag so viel Sonnenschein?


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Om Samstag gibs Rähnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

dat ess gar net schlemm..................ich wollt jo eh nur en bissje met auch spaziere fahren............


----------



## Klinger (12. Juli 2012)

...und in den Alpen liegt ab einer Höhe von 95m so ca 100m Neuschnee!
Viel Spaß, Primso.


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Juli 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...und in den Alpen liegt ab einer Höhe von 95m so ca 100m Neuschnee!
> Viel Spaß, Primso.


 

JAAAAAAAAAWOLLLLLL................genauso sieht`s aus..........

Danke Winfried...............

Sonntag in acht Tagen geht es endlich los.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (14. Juli 2012)

Traut sich dei dem Wetter heute Mittag jemand raus...........

Soll ja net so viel Regnen...............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Juli 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Traut sich dei dem Wetter heute Mittag jemand raus...........
> 
> Soll ja net so viel Regnen...............



ich glab nitt... nass wirsche uff jeden Fall von owwe-unne-vorne-un von hänne

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ich glab nitt... nass wirsche uff jeden Fall von owwe-unne-vorne-un von hänne
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Scheeeeeeeeeeenweddddddddderfahrer
 ..............................???????

Hon jo ach nur on en gemitliche Runde off feschdem Unnergrund gedenkt............


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Juli 2012)

Dannn werd ich mich wohl gleich allein zu meiner Abschlußfahrt aufmachen.............

Brauch ja auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter.............

Schönen Samstag euch allen............


----------



## _Shi_ (17. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand zwischen 17.30 und 17.45 Uhr am Jungenwald los?

"rennradler" und "klausoleum" sind ja schon mal dabei, oder?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (18. Juli 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand zwischen 17.30 und 17.45 Uhr am Jungenwald los?
> 
> "rennradler" und "klausoleum" sind ja schon mal dabei, oder?



Plan für heute kurze Bergige Runde über und um den Monte Schlacko
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 ca 600 hm und 30 km Start 17:45-20:00 zurück Jungenwald

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (18. Juli 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Plan für heute kurze Bergige Runde über und um den Monte Schlacko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Leider net................

Black Beauty steht schon gestriegelt im Stall...........

Werde höchstens heute Mittag noch nach MZG und zurück rollen......


Wünsche euch viel Spass......

L.G Don Primso


----------



## -rennradler- (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich bin dabei!


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juli 2012)

...bin wieder im Lande und am Treff.


@Don Primso: Viel Spaß beim Alpencross!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juli 2012)

ich bin, wenn möglich schon vorher da und werd bisschen zum Kamel spielen gehen... jemand lust?


----------



## leeqwar (18. Juli 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ich bin, wenn möglich schon vorher da und werd bisschen zum Kamel spielen gehen... jemand lust?



schlappentrail? der wird langsam. aber technisch immernoch sehr interessant...

kann heut leider nicht.


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juli 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> schlappentrail? der wird langsam. aber technisch immernoch sehr interessant...
> 
> kann heut leider nicht.




Übrigens war ich der, der am Montag am Stumpen gehupt hat


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Übrigens war ich der, der am Montag am Stumpen gehupt hat




und ich war der, der dir dann die trinkflasche in die windschutzscheibe geworfen hat? 

sorry, wenn ich keine reaktion gezeigt habe, aber an der kreuzung gehts morgens heiss her, da achte ich auf sowas meistens nicht....


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Juli 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> und ich war der, der dir dann die trinkflasche in die windschutzscheibe geworfen hat?
> 
> sorry, wenn ich keine reaktion gezeigt habe, aber an der kreuzung gehts morgens heiss her, da achte ich auf sowas meistens nicht....




Windschutzscheibe 

Sowas habisch net ;-)


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Juli 2012)

Wünsche euch viel Spass heute Abend auf dem Night Ride....

Da wär ich gerne mitgekommen..........

wird bestimmt super..

Für mich heißt es ja dann am Sonntag:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSZv9KKf0g0&list=PLA5CBD329B3E15651&index=9&feature=plpp_video"]U2 Beautiful Day - Live @ Slane Castle      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Bis dann............


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Juli 2012)

Auf geht`s:

http://www.joko-mtb.de/transalp_mtb/mountainbike_transalp_sky.html


Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Woche.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (25. Juli 2012)

...bin heute Abend um 17:45 Uhr am Treff.


----------



## _Shi_ (25. Juli 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin heute Abend um 17:45 Uhr am Treff.



Ich bin auch da...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Juli 2012)

Heute kleine Runde auf die Ensdorfer Halde [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiw4IJEePeo"]Bergehalde Ensdorf      - YouTube[/nomedia] zum  so gegen 19:30 wer kommt noch mit ?
Abfahrt 17:45 bitte pünktlich
LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (25. Juli 2012)

Muss leider gegen 19:00 dehämm sinn, schade!!


----------



## schneeerich (26. Juli 2012)

Schade zu spät gesehen. War zwar morgens schon ne Runde drehen, aber Bergenhalde geht immer


----------



## schneeerich (28. Juli 2012)

Einer Lust heute 28.7. im Kreis Saarlouis oder Köllerbach ?


----------



## _Shi_ (28. Juli 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Einer Lust heute 28.7. im Kreis Saarlouis oder Köllerbach ?



Gute Frage...ist jemand am Start? Wettertechnisch sieht es ja gar nicht so schlecht aus...oder?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Juli 2012)

Würde sehr gerne schon um 13:00 Starten wer kommt mit ?  oder ist 13:00 zu früh...

dann brauchen wir nicht bis 14:00 zu warten wenn sonst keiner kommt. !


Jungenwald evtl. Richtung Urwald -Schwarzenbergturm-Staden und an der Saar zurück zum Jungenwald

LG
TomTom


----------



## schneeerich (28. Juli 2012)

Bin grad schon auf der Halde. Verdammt windig. Heidiwitzka 

Bin jetzt eben schon alleine los, hab heut Mittag keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. Juli 2012)

Sch****, ich hab vergessen ein Copyright zu beantragen  

Solange wir meinen Lieblingstrail an der A1 und zur Ostspange fahren  is alles gut


----------



## _Shi_ (28. Juli 2012)

Also ich schaffe 13 Uhr leider nicht...muss noch einkaufen gehen...14 Uhr wäre toll...


----------



## schneeerich (28. Juli 2012)

Falls sich was ergibt für 14 Uhr komm ich evtl doch noch mit. Hab doch Zeit.

Jungenwald klingt nach Püttlingen. Richtig?


----------



## michael.sc (28. Juli 2012)

...bin auch um 14 Uhr da!

@schneeerich: Exakt!


----------



## schneeerich (28. Juli 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin auch um 14 Uhr da!
> 
> @schneeerich: Exakt!



Also Treffpunkt am Sportplatz oben zwischen Elm und Püttlingen?

Wieviel km wird die Tour circa?


----------



## michael.sc (28. Juli 2012)

@schneeerich: Wir sind heute gemütlich unterwegs. Wo es hingeht weiß
ich nicht, 5RT gibt die Tour vor. Ich kann nur sagen, dass wir bisher jeden wieder
heile zurück gebracht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre hinne das ist em Klauso(Copyright zu beantragen) seine Tour...!

14:05 Sportplatz Jungenwald Püttlingen ca 50-60 Km

LG
TomTom

1





schneeerich schrieb:


> Also Treffpunkt am Sportplatz oben zwischen Elm und Püttlingen?
> 
> Wieviel km wird die Tour circa?


----------



## schneeerich (28. Juli 2012)

Gudd, bis gleich.

50-60km. Hei ei ei


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2012)

Mi 19:00
wer ist am Start?


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich abdrüngig ;-) Skatenight ...


----------



## michael.sc (31. Juli 2012)

...morgen leider keine Bikefreizeit.


----------



## _Shi_ (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gerne eine kleine Runde fahren, Bike ist porentief sauber für SIS, brauche aber noch eine "Probefahrt" ob alles i.O. ( nicht, dass ich ein Schräubchen vergessen habe, oder so )


----------



## Primsbiker (31. Juli 2012)

SCHADE..........................werd es wohl auch net schaffen.....


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2012)

Die Reise geht über die Halde Ensdorf hoch zum Europadenkmal usw.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (31. Juli 2012)

Da ich schon Urlaub habe für SiS: 



 


Vorschlag für morgen Treffpunkt 16:30 Jungenwald kleine Runde durch den Urwald zurück gegen 19:30 zum 
und Sonnenuntergang genießen wer hat Lust und Zeit ?.



LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (31. Juli 2012)

Puh, das ist sehr früh...das schaffe ich wohl nicht...dann genieß mal Deinen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (3. August 2012)

...bin morgen nicht da!


----------



## wilde.lilli (3. August 2012)

Schade 

alle bei SIS?


----------



## Klausoleum (3. August 2012)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> alle bei SIS?




wärst du gefahren?


----------



## leeqwar (8. August 2012)

so ruhig hier...
schaffe es heute endlich mal wieder um 19 uhr zum sportplatz zu kommen.


----------



## michael.sc (8. August 2012)

...melde mich für ne Woche ab.


----------



## zeitweiser (8. August 2012)

Tretlagerschaden
No way today


----------



## schneeerich (8. August 2012)

Werd denk ich auch da sein.


----------



## leeqwar (8. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Werd denk ich auch da sein.



um 19 uhr? dann komm ich auf jeden fall und warte ein paar minuten, falls noch keiner da ist. 

bei mir wird's aber nur ne einstündige trailrunde.


----------



## _Shi_ (8. August 2012)

Bin heute auch raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (8. August 2012)

leeqwar schrieb:


> um 19 uhr? dann komm ich auf jeden fall und warte ein paar minuten, falls noch keiner da ist.
> 
> bei mir wird's aber nur ne einstündige trailrunde.



Wären wir die einzigen dann?

Ne Stunde Trailtour hört sich gut an.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. August 2012)

bin platt(Nachwehen) von SIS  ich kumme aber um 19:00 zum 

LG
TomTom


----------



## schneeerich (8. August 2012)

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Hätte erst ab 20.30 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## rocky65 (11. August 2012)

Hallo,

ist Jemand Heute am Treff???


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. August 2012)

habe leider keine Zeit viel Spaß...


LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (21. August 2012)

Schon mal im Kalender vormerken:

Samstag 15.09..........

Grüne Hölle Freisen
http://www.g-h-f.org/?page_id=14


Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Start sein..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. August 2012)

Starte heute so gegen 9:00 beim  11 WILDSAUENMARATHON http://www.warndt-biker.de/


LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (25. August 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Starte heute so gegen 9:00 beim 11 WILDSAUENMARATHON http://www.warndt-biker.de/
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 


WILDSAUMARATHON wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour .............vor allem die neue Streckenführung hat mir sehr gut gefallen.............

Also.................


----------



## Primsbiker (26. August 2012)

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen.............

Am Samstag den 08.09 gibt es bei Bikesport Hauff 
mal wieder eine geführte Tour........

Aber davor zuerst............:
Bayerisches Frühstück mit Weizen, 
Brezeln und Weißwurst;.....

Und dann..............:
14:00 Uhr geführte Mountainbike-Tour, 
anschließend gemütliches Beisammensein.

Also auf geht`s.........raus aus dem Sessel.......runter von der Couch........und rauf auf`s Bike.....


----------



## _Shi_ (27. August 2012)

Wir haben uns schon sooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen 
Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus? Wer ist um 17.30 Uhr am Jungnwald dabei?
Lasst mich bloß nicht alleine fahren, ich verirre mich doch


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (28. August 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Wir haben uns schon sooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen
> Wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus? Wer ist um 17.30 Uhr am Jungnwald dabei?
> Lasst mich bloß nicht alleine fahren, ich verirre mich doch



känn Anschd mir sinn do Mittwoch 17:30 hört doch sich gut an ...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (28. August 2012)

Hm....................Black Beauty lahmt ein wenig...........

Sieht nach Lagerschaden aus...............

Bin wohl raus...........wünsche euch viel Spass......!!!!


----------



## michael.sc (29. August 2012)

...bin mit dabei.


----------



## Klausoleum (29. August 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Hm....................Black Beauty lahmt ein wenig...........
> 
> Sieht nach Lagerschaden aus...............
> 
> Bin wohl raus...........wünsche euch viel Spass......!!!!




Jetzt hab ich mich soo gefreut... und nu kommst du nicht


----------



## _Shi_ (29. August 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich soo gefreut... und nu kommst du nicht



stimmt, das ist doof


----------



## Primsbiker (29. August 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist doof




Ihr könnt ja auch bei mir im wunderschönen Primstal vorbei kommen.....vielleicht auf ein Weizen......oder zwei.....

@TomTom: Donn  kinne mir ach grad de Stick tausche.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (30. August 2012)

Samstag geplant:

Litermontsagenweg, Trails um Beckingen,evtl. noch Bietzberger 
mit Wilder Weg.............

Und auf dem Rückweg:

 Premiere eines ganz neuen Don Primso Trails............

Also wer Lust und Laune hat:

14:00 in Bilsdorf am Steg.............

Oder 13:45 bei mir Zuhause


----------



## michael.sc (31. August 2012)

...bin morgen raus.


----------



## zeitweiser (2. September 2012)

Mi 19:00 wer ist am Start?


----------



## Primsbiker (2. September 2012)

So wie es aussieht wollen wir in der ersten Woche im Oktober nochmal für ein paar Tage nach *Dabo.*.............


Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen........

Einfach melden............


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2012)

Hallo Primso,
das habe ich schon in der Vorplanung, möglichst mit Übernachtung und Abschlußweizen und so....

 Hast Du schon konkrete Terminvorstellungen?


----------



## Primsbiker (2. September 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Primso,
> das habe ich schon in der Vorplanung, möglichst mit Übernachtung und Abschlußweizen und so....
> 
> Hast Du schon konkrete Terminvorstellungen?



Mittwoch 03.10 - Samstag 06.10...............

Ist aber noch net ganz sicher..................aber nur was das genaue Datum angeht..............

Fahren werden wir auf jeden Fall...............


----------



## EmJay (3. September 2012)

Was steht denn für Samstag auf dem Programm?! Lasse mich vielleicht mal wieder blicken um Euere Form zu testen


----------



## Klausoleum (3. September 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 wer ist am Start?




Am Donnerstag leider & zum Glück letzte Prüfung...


----------



## Tobilas (3. September 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag leider & zum Glück letzte Prüfung...



Na dann mal viel Glück für den Endspurt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. September 2012)

ich bin auch raus diese Woche(viel Arbeit wenig Lohn langsam hin und schell davon) evtl. bis Sonntag CTF

 Haustadter Tal... 

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei.../2012/16.-reimsbacher-country-tour;37601.html

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> ich bin auch raus diese Woche(viel Arbeit wenig Lohn langsam hin und schell davon) evtl. bis Sonntag CTF
> 
> Haustadter Tal...
> 
> ...


 

Schatzi wat ess don loss--------hon gedenkt de kämschd om Somschdach met bei de Hauff............

Sonndach ess gebongt.........off jeden Fall...........


----------



## leeqwar (5. September 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 wer ist am Start?



für ne kleine runde könnte ich mich begeistern.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. September 2012)

dann bis gleich


----------



## Primsbiker (5. September 2012)

So...................Dabo steht...............

Zimmer im Chalet ist gebucht..............

03-10 - 05.10 und vielleicht  der 06. auch noch..............


----------



## Klausoleum (5. September 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> So...................Dabo steht...............
> 
> Zimmer im Chalet ist gebucht..............
> 
> 03-10 - 05.10 und vielleicht  der 06. auch noch..............




Wer issen alles am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (6. September 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wer issen alles am Start?



Schaun mer mal...............


----------



## Klausoleum (6. September 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal...............




Noch niemand?


----------



## zeitweiser (10. September 2012)

Mi 19:00
wer kommt mit?


----------



## leeqwar (12. September 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> wer kommt mit?



muss heute leider passen. hab ein date mit the man in black.


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. September 2012)

Startet heute jemand am Jungenwald?

Das Wetter passt, 14 Uhr?


----------



## zeitweiser (17. September 2012)

Mittwoch um 19:00
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Tobilas (18. September 2012)

Ich komm ein Stündchen mit, diesmal aber sicher !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (19. September 2012)

so lang wird´s net


----------



## leeqwar (19. September 2012)

pausier die woche. hab am freitag den asphalt geküsst.


----------



## Klausoleum (19. September 2012)

werd auch da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (19. September 2012)

ach ja, das war mal wieder ein richtig tolles Türchen  Und zeitig zur guten Nachtgeschichte zuhaus


----------



## zeitweiser (20. September 2012)

die urban-excursion am ende war ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Primsbiker (20. September 2012)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Sonntag mit nach Luxemburg zu fahren....

VTT Larochette............sprich Müllertaltrails.....etc.......

Start von 08 - 10:00 Uhr


----------



## EmJay (21. September 2012)

Geht morje was am Jungewald?


----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2012)

bin da
14:00


----------



## Klausoleum (21. September 2012)

Emmm Martin, es ist SAMSTAG


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2012)

na unn 
ich konn ach im hellen


----------



## EmJay (22. September 2012)

Hopp dann, bin auch um Vierzehnhundert da...


----------



## zeitweiser (26. September 2012)

heute nix
zu nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (29. September 2012)

Die Sonne lockt!!

Heute 14 Uhr gemütliche Rund in Richtung Schwarzenholz - Nalbach.

Hoffe, ich sehe einige bekannte Gesichter ;-)

Grüße
Lilli


----------



## ReviloSB (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich Lilli telefonisch dazu überreden konnte heute ein lockere Anfängerrunde zu drehen, freue ich mich euch kennen zu lernen. ;-)
Ich bin 41 und erst seit Mai 2011 MTBiker.

Grüße, bis nachher
Marc


----------



## _Shi_ (29. September 2012)

ReviloSB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich Lilli telefonisch dazu überreden konnte heute ein lockere Anfängerrunde zu drehen, freue ich mich euch kennen zu lernen. ;-)
> Ich bin 41 und erst seit Mai 2011 MTBiker.
> ...



Ich werde auch da sein. Bei dem Wetter....
Bin seit Juli 2011 am Biken und Lilli ist Schuld 

Bis gleich...


----------



## _Shi_ (29. September 2012)

Na, wenn das mal heute keine nette Tour war. Gar nicht so richtig verabredet und plötzlich waren wir 8 Leute 
War sehr schön, so die letzten wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen...


----------



## Primsbiker (30. September 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Na, wenn das mal heute keine nette Tour war. Gar nicht so richtig verabredet und plötzlich waren wir 8 Leute
> War sehr schön, so die letzten wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen...


 


Und ich konnte nicht mit..........


----------



## wilde.lilli (1. Oktober 2012)

Tja, es war ein genialer Samtag mit toller Tour und vielen Singletrails 

Werde wieder öfter kommen - wenn ihr oben am Berg wartet 

Ein großes Dankeschön an 5-R-Thom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. Oktober 2012)

Samstag 06.10 14:00 

kleine Herbstrunde Richtung Manne-

Banane /Schwarzenholz/ Saarwellingen/Schwalbach/Elm und zurück zum Jungenwald ca 50 km 600 hm anschließend Weizen im Clubheim "open end" ...wer hat Bock ?


LG
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. Oktober 2012)

Sorry habe für Samstag schon El-Primso für den  Litermont zugesagt neue Trail´s einfahren...Treffpunkt ist also an der  Klapperbrücke in Piesbach 14:00 also wer mit will...

LG
TomTom





5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Samstag 06.10 14:00
> 
> kleine Herbstrunde Richtung Manne-
> 
> ...


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Sorry habe für Samstag schon El-Primso für den  Litermont zugesagt neue Trail´s einfahren...Treffpunkt ist also an der  Klapperbrücke in Piesbach 14:00 also wer mit will...
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

14:00 Klapperbrücke oder 13:45 Körprich,Mozartstr............

Lockere Runde ca 45 km und ca. 900 Hm rund um den Litermont
mit ein paar ganz neuen Trails............

Wer kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen..........mit Würschdchen grillen im Anschluß................


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Oktober 2012)

iss mir heut zu feucht


----------



## ReviloSB (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerne wieder mit.
Was gebe ich denn in das Navi ein damit ich die Klapperbrücke finde?

Grüße
Marc

Änderung: oder fährt auch eine Gruppe im Köllertal am Treffpunkt wie letzten Samstag?


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Oktober 2012)

ReviloSB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme gerne wieder mit.
> Was gebe ich denn in das Navi ein damit ich die Klapperbrücke finde?
> ...


 

Nalbach-Bilsdorf,Brückenstrasse---------------

und dann durchfahren bis zum Ende..........


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Oktober 2012)

mi abmeld
fahre do


----------



## _Shi_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist heute jemand ab 17.30 Uhr am Start?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Oktober 2012)

ja aber erst 17:45-18:00 wegen Baustelle auf der A 8 

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (10. Oktober 2012)

...bin heute raus. Erkältung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (11. Oktober 2012)

Samstag........


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Oktober 2012)

abmeld Wasgau


----------



## _Shi_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Samstag........



Ich würde gerne fahren...sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## michael.sc (12. Oktober 2012)

...für ne lockere Runde wär ich zu begeistern!


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Oktober 2012)

allzeit bereit


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Oktober 2012)

abmeld bin in den Vogesen unterwegs bis Sonntag viel Spaß Euch allen...

LG
TomTom



Primsbiker schrieb:


> Samstag........


----------



## Klinger (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's trocken bleibt will ich auch nochmal Richtung NordWest starten.


----------



## ReviloSB (12. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Samstag........




Ich komme gerne mit morgen, 
letzten Samstag hatte ich euch leider verpasst an der Klapperbrücke ... hatte den genauen Treffpunkt für's Navi leider zu spät gelesen.

Wann und wo wird gestartet?

Grüße
Marc


----------



## _Shi_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Treffpunkt 13.30 oder 14 Uhr Jungenwald???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Schade----------------

Letzten Samstag gab es da ein paar ganz neue Trails 
am Litermont....................

Wobei der Trailanteil auf der Tour sowieso sehr hoch war.........

Ich würd zum Jungenwald rüber gedüst kommen............

Wär kein Problem..............

Hätte bis dahin dann auch schon ein paar Hm auf der Uhr........


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Oktober 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 13.30 oder 14 Uhr Jungenwald???


 

Eigentlich egal.....................

Schon einer nen Plan wo es hingehen soll........


----------



## ReviloSB (12. Oktober 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 13.30 oder 14 Uhr Jungenwald???




Samstag 14 Uhr am Jungenwald passt hervorragend


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Oktober 2012)

hmmm, wenns mir nach geht, könnte man wieder in den Urwald tuckern... könnt aber schwer nass werden...


----------



## michael.sc (12. Oktober 2012)

...bis morgen Abend bleibt es wohl trocken. Urwald  wär OK.


----------



## _Shi_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Super dann bis 14 uhr. Freu' mich. Wir werden doch vor der Dunkelheit zurück sein, oder soll ich die Hellena mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (13. Oktober 2012)

...bin leider raus heute...doch noch leicht erkältet.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Oktober 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Super dann bis 14 uhr. Freu' mich. Wir werden doch vor der Dunkelheit zurück sein, oder soll ich die Hellena mitnehmen?



sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Primsbiker (13. Oktober 2012)

War mal wieder eine einfach schöne Samstagsrunde heute....

Und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt...........herrlicher Sonnenschein und wärmende Sonnenstrahlen auf der Bergehalde in Ensdorf........

Noch ein letztes Stück Sommer genossen...........


----------



## _Shi_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Es war wirklich super...und mal wieder extrem amüsant...danke Jungs...


----------



## Klinger (13. Oktober 2012)

... und ich bin auch noch pünktlich zum Beginn des großen Regens heimgekommen. 
Gerne wieder!!


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist Mittwoch um 19:00 am Start?


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Oktober 2012)

könnt zeitlich schwer eng werden


----------



## Tobilas (16. Oktober 2012)

Mal schaun, vielleicht komm ich vorbei. Nicht warten, wenn ich nicht aufschlage.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## _Shi_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde gerne etwas früher eine kleine Runde drehen, wäre jemand so gegen 17.30 Uhr am Start?


----------



## Primsbiker (18. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht`s aus........................

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Samstag bei echtem Kaiserwetter nach Rotalben zum Felsenweg zu fahren................

Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine schöne Tour Richtung Nordwest
im Angebot................

Kaltensteinpfad,Erzgräberweg,Höchsten,Ausched............und,und,und
.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (18. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine schöne Tour Richtung Nordwest
> im Angebot................
> 
> Kaltensteinpfad,Erzgräberweg,Höchsten,Ausched............und,und,und
> .....................



Dann Start um 9:30 oder wie???


----------



## Primsbiker (19. Oktober 2012)

So wie es aussieht geht es dann morgen wohl eher in Richtung Nordwest........


Start wohl  eher früher Nachmittag.........


----------



## Klinger (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich lade schon mal die Akkus....


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich lade schon mal die Akkus....



Nachmittag, Akkus? 
Kombiniere, das E-Bike von der Chefin geliehen.


----------



## Klinger (19. Oktober 2012)

Falsch kombiniert!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Oktober 2012)

Freunde der Nacht.
Der Winterpokal ist eröffnet
Zumindest mal die Teamgründung


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Wer Lust hat 13:00 Start bei mir und 13:30 dann Hoxberg Motocrossstrecke........

Herrliche Panoramatour mit echt schönen Trails.............

Auf gehts...............


----------



## michael.sc (20. Oktober 2012)

@Primso: Klappt leider zeitlich nicht. Ich bin um 14 Uhr am Jungenwald.


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat 13:00 Start bei mir und 13:30 dann Hoxberg Motocrossstrecke........
> 
> Herrliche Panoramatour mit echt schönen Trails.............
> 
> Auf gehts...............



Wenn ich um 16 Uhr wieder zuhaus bin, komm ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Oktober 2012)

mir ist es zu Warm zum Biken... Neeeeeee leider keine Zeit awwa die nägschd Wuch widda bis denne viel Spaß. 


LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wenn ich um 16 Uhr wieder zuhaus bin, komm ich mit


 
  @MSC :13:00 klappt bei mir auch nicht wird wohl eher auch so gegen 14:00
  @Klauso: 16:00 wird leider nicht hinkommen es sei denn du klinkst dich etws früher aus .....


----------



## Klinger (20. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt 14:00 bzw 14:30 oder wie?


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Jetzt 14:00 bzw 14:30 oder wie?


  @Klinger:Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen komm wat sich net aufschieben lässt ............

Weiß aber auch jetzt net wer jetzt was vor hat....................

Deshalb würd ich jetzt mal vorschlagen 14:15 Autobahnbrigg am Sauvasen und dann vielleicht noch etwas Richtung Nord eine Schleife zu drehen......................könnten auch noch am Hoxberg vorbei da ist heute der Downhill Cup auf der Freeridestrecke..........

Bevor es jetzt aber noch mehr hin und her gibt ich bin 14:15 definitiv da..............


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Oktober 2012)

Drei Freunde..............strahlender Sonnenschein.......und immer der Sonne entgegen..........was soll da noch schief gehen.....
  @Klinger:

Ende...................ähm Weizen gut alles gut......

Schöne Tour heute...............


----------



## Klinger (20. Oktober 2012)

... und Frau Garmin hat noch bis 1197 gezählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. Oktober 2012)

...extrem schöne Runde gestern!


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und Frau Garmin hat noch bis 1197 gezählt


 
Die Drei Hm hättest du dann doch auch noch fahren können...

Ich bin nach dem Isotonischen Durstlöscher........
doch nochmal Richtung Hoxberg gefahren.......

bei mir standen dann bei Frau garmin 1350 Hm zu Buche und die Sonne verschwand schon am Horizont...............

Heute habe ich das Wetter dann noch zusammen mit Frau Primso zur Trailpflege genutzt...........


----------



## Primsbiker (26. Oktober 2012)

*Morgen....*
jemand am Start in Oppen...................


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Oktober 2012)

Wir können uns bei den sieben Zwergen hinter den sieben Bergen treffen


----------



## Primsbiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Wir können uns bei den sieben Zwergen hinter den sieben Bergen treffen


 
Mit Schneewittchen............


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Oktober 2012)

ne, ohne... Ich hoff wir brauchen keinen Glaskasten...


----------



## Primsbiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> ne, ohne... Ich hoff wir brauchen keinen Glaskasten...



Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand 
wo ist der Klauso aus dem Saarland

Hinter den sieben Bergen 
bei den sieben Zwergen

Der Klauso der hat gut lachen
denn er lässt es da ordentlich Krachen



Viel Spass


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand
> wo ist der Klauso aus dem Saarland
> 
> Hinter den sieben Bergen
> ...




LOOOOOOOL 

Wie guttt is das den


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (29. Oktober 2012)

Wird am Mittwoch in Püttlingen um 19 Uhr gestartet ?


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung ??? 
 Ich falle wegen körperlicher Schwäche noch längere Zeit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. Oktober 2012)

HonkyTonkMan schrieb:


> Wird am Mittwoch in Püttlingen um 19 Uhr gestartet ?



jo


----------



## Primsbiker (30. Oktober 2012)

HonkyTonkMan schrieb:


> Wird am Mittwoch in Püttlingen um 19 Uhr gestartet ?


 

Zu Nass.....Zu Kalt...Zu Spät......Zu Dunkel...............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Zu Nass.....Zu Kalt...Zu Spät......Zu Dunkel...............



fahrschd Du don de gon-se Winter nimme memm Bike Primso 

LG
TomTom


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (30. Oktober 2012)

Super. Bis morgen


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Oktober 2012)

Krank und keine Zeit


----------



## Primsbiker (30. Oktober 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> fahrschd Du don de gon-se Winter nimme memm Bike Primso
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Doch met dir fahr ich ach im Dunkeln mein Schatz.............

Ansonschde ben ich halt ebbes frieher unnerwesch........


----------



## Jane22 (31. Oktober 2012)

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand morgen?


----------



## _Shi_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Könnte mir u.U., bei entsprechendem Wetter, vorstellen, eine kleine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Primsbiker (31. Oktober 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Könnte mir u.U., bei entsprechendem Wetter, vorstellen, eine kleine Runde zu drehen.


 
so eine ganz ganz klitze kleine Runde nur...............

Da wär ich dabei..................aber erst am Nachmittag.........

14:00..................


*Die Arche wurde von Amateuren gebaut,*
*und die Titanic von Profis............!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jane22 (1. November 2012)

Also bei mir würde 14Uhr passen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. November 2012)

Jane22 schrieb:


> Also bei mir würde 14Uhr passen



Ab 14:00 soll es Regen geben wie sieht es früher bei Euch aus Mädels un Jungs 

LG
TomTom


----------



## Jane22 (1. November 2012)

Vor 12.30 schaff ich glaub ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Primsbiker (1. November 2012)

Vor 14:00 auf käänen Fall...............


----------



## Primsbiker (1. November 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Ab 14:00 soll es Regen geben wie sieht es früher bei Euch aus Mädels un Jungs
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

unn schon reent`s................

Haschde nommol recht gehatt.............oder besser gesaat 
der Kachelmann.............

Oh donn wird halt de Wäsch gebieschelt.................unn noher gemietlich Kaffee gedrunk...........


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Oh donn wird halt de Wäsch gebieschelt....



Falls Du Nachschub brauchst, kein Problem!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (1. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Falls Du Nachschub brauchst, kein Problem!!!


 

Wat menscht de jetzt..............

Ich geh mol davon aus Kuche............


----------



## _Shi_ (1. November 2012)

Genau Jungs, ich leg mich wieder hin 
Schönen Feiertag...


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2012)

@Primso: Nachschub zum Bischele!!

 @_Shi_ : guter Plan!!


----------



## Primsbiker (1. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Falls Du Nachschub brauchst, kein Problem!!!


 


Om libschde Schwarzwälder.............

Awwer vor die Not dut et ach e Grimmelkuche......

Scheene Feierdach noch...............


----------



## Klinger (1. November 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Grimmelkuchebichele.
Schönen Restfeiertag.


----------



## Primsbiker (4. November 2012)

Stillstand ist der Tod.................

*Ich bin nicht da,*
*bin mich suchen gegangen,*
*wenn ich wieder da bin,*
*bevor ich zurück komme,*
*sagt mir...............*
*ich soll auf mich warten.............*


----------



## Klinger (4. November 2012)

...ähh Regen-Koller in der Monsunzeit oder  oder was??


----------



## Primsbiker (4. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...ähh Regen-Koller in der Monsunzeit oder  oder was??


 

-----ich will Biken..................

finde das Wetter einfach zum.............:kotz:

Morgen geh ich und wenn es Nilpferde regnet................


----------



## Theo1 (4. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> -----ich will Biken..................
> 
> finde das Wetter einfach zum.............:kotz:
> 
> Morgen geh ich und wenn es Nilpferde regnet................



Am Litermont wurden heut schon erste Krokos gesichtet 
Hoffendlich wirds bald 

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (4. November 2012)

,,,,,,und wenn der Himmel morgen runterfällt...............

Ich geh Biken...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. November 2012)

Ich war gestern in der Muckibude: das Ergometer hat jetzt Lagerschaden!!


----------



## Primsbiker (5. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Muckibude: das Ergometer hat jetzt Lagerschaden!!


 

Wieviel Höhenmeter haschde donn gemacht...........


----------



## Theo1 (5. November 2012)

Guck jetzt das de rauskommscht die Sonne scheint am Litermont.
is schließlich Winterpokal.
Unn wer weiß wie lange es trocken bleibt.
Ich fahr mo hoch zum Kreuz.

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (5. November 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Guck jetzt das de rauskommscht die Sonne scheint am Litermont.
> is schließlich Winterpokal.
> Unn wer weiß wie lange es trocken bleibt.
> Ich fahr mo hoch zum Kreuz.
> ...


 
do wor ich schon weg..................

Scheene Tour gemacht.................All inclusive................


Amateure haben die Arche gebaut
und die Profis die Titanic.............


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2012)

primsbiker schrieb:


> wieviel höhenmeter haschde donn gemacht...........



0,5


----------



## wilde.lilli (6. November 2012)

*Eröffnung der Wintersaison und Jahresrückblick 2012*

Die Köllertaler Mountainbiker wollen die diesjährige Wintersaison mit einer geführten Tour und einem anschließenden geselligen Abend eröffnen.

Treffpunkt ist am Sa 17. November um 14 Uhr am Jungenwald. Nach der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit im Vereinsheim des FV 08 Püttlingen auf dem Jungenwald zu duschen und auf  Wunsch gibt es einen Imbiß. Bitte dies vorher in der Doodle-Liste anmelden!

http://doodle.com/wnxqhfv9ypcuxes6#table

Wir freuen uns über einen Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten, über neue Tourenvorschläge u. Pädcher, permanente Strecken, schöne MTB-Gebiete usw. Um sich Bilder o. Videos anzusehen, stehen ein Beamer u. Laptop bereit. Wir sind gespannt auf eure Bilder.

Über euer Kommen freut sich 

Lilli und 5 RT


----------



## Primsbiker (8. November 2012)

...........ess hier noch emmes om Lewen......

........der donn vielleicht ach om Somschdach noch luschd hat Biken zu gehen,,,,,,


----------



## EmJay (8. November 2012)

Weiß man schon, wie lange die Abschlusstour gehen wird, so zirka?! Wär gern dabei, allerdings ist der Abend schon verplant!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. November 2012)

EmJay schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, wie lange die Abschlusstour gehen wird, so zirka?! Wär gern dabei, allerdings ist der Abend schon verplant!



ganz gemütlich so ca 12 WP-Punkte (3 h) max je nach Wetterlage un wer vor de TourGuide fährt muss nachher es Esse un es Weizen bezahle . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (8. November 2012)

"gemütlich", das hört sich gut an 
ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. November 2012)

ich hoffe das sind nicht die Reste vom Oktoberfest...


----------



## Tobilas (8. November 2012)

.......Sieht aus wie'n Bayrischer Adventskalender.....


----------



## EmJay (8. November 2012)

Gemütlicher 20er Schnitt ist immer gut... Und WER fährt vor den Guides? Ich kenn keinen ;-)


----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

Wenn es ums feiern geht................

......ist ja gleich mächtig was los hier..............

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus.........

Noch jemand am leben.............der dann vielleicht noch Lust zu Biken hat........


----------



## Klausoleum (9. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wenn es ums feiern geht................
> 
> ......ist ja gleich mächtig was los hier..............
> 
> ...




morgen pissts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> morgen pissts


 
Scheenwetterbiker............................

Oder haschd keen Reenjacken......

Ich war zwar heut schon....................awwer wenn et net grad pisst wie Sau geh ich ne Runde drehen......


----------



## Klausoleum (9. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Scheenwetterbiker............................
> 
> Oder haschd keen Reenjacken......
> 
> Ich war zwar heut schon....................awwer wenn et net grad pisst wie Sau geh ich ne Runde drehen......



nee, nur neustadtverwöhnt... da muss ich dich mal mit hin nehmen... du wirst es


----------



## Primsbiker (10. November 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> morgen pissts


 

So wie es aussieht hast du wohl recht :


http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/frankreich.html


Mol gucke wieviel do kommt.............


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2012)

...dann halt wieder Ergometer zerstören


----------



## Primsbiker (10. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...dann halt wieder Ergometer zerstören


 

Mach langsam..............

Sonschd kündigen die Dir bald die Mitgliedschaft........


----------



## Klausoleum (10. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hast du wohl recht :
> 
> 
> http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/frankreich.html
> ...




viel 
http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/europa.html


----------



## zeitweiser (14. November 2012)

abmeld


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. November 2012)

abmeld


----------



## Primsbiker (14. November 2012)

Bin schon etwas früher unterwegs............

Werd wohl so in einer guten Stunde starten.............


----------



## EmJay (17. November 2012)

Bis gleich am Jungewald- ick freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (17. November 2012)

Noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Tour und super Verpflegung


----------



## Theo1 (18. November 2012)

Da können wir uns nur anschließen. Top Runde mit viel Spass und dat Essen und Sproche danach war Supi 

Grüsse Theo u Greta


----------



## Klinger (18. November 2012)

Da hat sich die Anreise mal wieder gelohnt, sowohl zum biken als auch zum apres-biken.


----------



## Primsbiker (19. November 2012)

Mittwoch: MTB Tour 9 in Freisen.............

*Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen.........*


*P.S: *
*Scheene Veranstaltung om Somschdach vielen Dank nochmal an das Orgateam..............*


----------



## Klausoleum (19. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Mittwoch: MTB Tour 9 in Freisen.............
> 
> *Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen.........*
> 
> ...




Wann Uhr??


----------



## Primsbiker (19. November 2012)

Früher Nachmittag............!!!

Wollte so um 13:00 mit dem Auto losfahren um dann
so gegen 13:30 in Oberkirchen am Schwimmbad zu starten..........

Bin da aber flexibel...............


----------



## Klausoleum (19. November 2012)

Hmmm, da muss ich mal guggen ob ich Lust auf Vorlesung hab


----------



## Primsbiker (19. November 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Hmmm, da muss ich mal guggen ob ich Lust auf Vorlesung hab


 

Könnten ja Fahrgemeinschaft machen...............


.......ich mein aber jetzt net zur Vorlesung.....................


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. November 2012)

War wie erwartet einen Super Tour mit toller Gesellschaft am Samstag   

Dabei hab ich gemerkt, was mir in den Letzten Monaten gefehlt hat.

Ich werd nun wieder regelmäßig hinter euch herhetzen 
Was geht am Mittwoch ???

_
wenn jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Laufradsatz hat - nur her damit _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filzlaus (19. November 2012)

tune king  kong  mit ztr flow  sapim cx-ray                 
                        handmade by  light -wolf  dresden                                 
reifen conti race king

                                 das beste was es gibt                            


              spreche aus erfahrung     lg   filzlaus


----------



## Dämon__ (19. November 2012)

Da hast du dir aber was schönes gegönnt, nur die Kosten....


----------



## filzlaus (19. November 2012)

alternative:OKYAY-BCYCLES.de  in Eppelborn 

        lg  filzlaus


----------



## Primsbiker (19. November 2012)

_wenn jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Laufradsatz hat - nur her damit _[/quote]


Kuck mal hier;

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/74505-mavic-crossmax-st-2012

L.G


----------



## filzlaus (19. November 2012)

zu schwer  1590 gr    speichen vorne 24 hinten 20

 damit mwürde ich keinen trail runterfahren  lg filzlaus


----------



## Primsbiker (19. November 2012)

filzlaus schrieb:


> zu schwer  1590 gr    speichen vorne 24 hinten 20
> 
> damit mwürde ich keinen trail runterfahren  lg filzlaus


 

Mach ich schon seit zwei Jahren ......und kann es dabei so richtig krachen lassen.............ganz ohne Probleme...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (19. November 2012)

filzlaus schrieb:


> tune king  kong  mit ztr flow  sapim cx-ray
> handmade by  light -wolf  dresden
> reifen conti race king
> 
> ...



das hört sich gut an.... aber mir zu teuer!


und was gebrauchtes für 350,- Euro ist mir auch zu teuer... wer weiß, was manch einer unter "wie neu" versteht.... grad bei Laufrädern bin ich da vorsichtig....

was haltet ihr von den Fulcrum Red Metal 3????


----------



## zeitweiser (19. November 2012)

Mittwoch könnt man es mol widda probieren
19:00 Jungenwald


----------



## EvilDevil (19. November 2012)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an.... aber mir zu teuer!
> 
> 
> und was gebrauchtes für 350,- Euro ist mir auch zu teuer... wer weiß, was manch einer unter "wie neu" versteht.... grad bei Laufrädern bin ich da vorsichtig....
> ...



Kenne ich nicht, habe aber seit Dezember 2011 nen Veltec AM One LRS
http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=237
Gut eingespeicht, fahre härtere Trails und bisher keine Schläge oder Achter 
Noch nen Tick stabiler (von den Specs her) sind die AM Two von Veltec, dafür aber auch etwas schwerer ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Dämon__ (20. November 2012)

Schau dir mal den LRS an.
Zum Fulrum,fahre schon eine Zeit lang den 1er, schön und stabil, nach ein paar Monaten wurden die ein wenig zentriert und ein Lager gewechselt an der H-Nabe, Wasser mögen die nicht so gerne...


----------



## EmJay (20. November 2012)

Btw- ich habe evtl. einen LRS mit Chris King Naben (gold), neuen NoTubes Olympic Felgen und DT Revos mit goldenen Nippeln abzugeben.

Bei ernstgemeintem Interesse gerne PM


----------



## agent_smith (20. November 2012)

Was, den gibst du her


----------



## EmJay (21. November 2012)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Was, den gibst du her



Jo, ei jo- nützt jo nix... Meine 26er und Gold-Zeit ist glaub ich einfach vorbei...


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Freitag morgen Neustadt? Hätt noch einen Platz frei.  

30 - 40km, ~ 1500Hm und viel Technik....


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch könnt man es mol widda probieren
> 19:00 Jungenwald



ich probiere es dann auch


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. November 2012)

Sorry Mädels, ich kann heut ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. November 2012)

Abmeld!


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2012)

Mittwochs leider immer lange Vorlesung


----------



## zeitweiser (21. November 2012)

bin um 7 oben


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. November 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Primsbiker (21. November 2012)

Abmeld....................ich war schon in Freisen,...........

Unn ausserdem nieselt et jo ach..............


----------



## zeitweiser (21. November 2012)

kurz gefahr long geschob


----------



## Klausoleum (21. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> kurz gefahr long geschob



warum?


----------



## zeitweiser (21. November 2012)

em Ersatzschlauch da ventilspatz abgebroch


----------



## Primsbiker (22. November 2012)

Jemand Lust morgen Mittag ein paar Trails rund um den Litermont
abzurollen...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2012)

Bin gerade zurück, der BB ist ja kaum zu erkennen vor lauter Laub  nimm mal einen Besen mit


----------



## Primsbiker (22. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück, der BB ist ja kaum zu erkennen vor lauter Laub  nimm mal einen Besen mit


 

War die Tage schon den neuen Don Primsotrail kehren.......


----------



## EmJay (23. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> em Ersatzschlauch da ventilspatz abgebroch



War das mein Ersatzschlauch?


----------



## zeitweiser (23. November 2012)

joo


----------



## EmJay (23. November 2012)

haaahaaahaaahaaahaaa...  Spitze!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. November 2012)

Ich würde gerne etwas früher am Samstag Starten und eine kleine Runde drehen, wäre jemand so gegen 13:00 Uhr am Jungenwald ? 

LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (23. November 2012)

...könnte morgen auch schon um 13 Uhr starten. Wo soll es denn hingehen?...in der
Nähe von Schaffhausen hab ich noch was Neues gefunden.


----------



## EmJay (23. November 2012)

Kommt ihr über Fürstenhausen, könnt ich mich einklinken. Oder alternativer Treffpunkt?!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. November 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...könnte morgen auch schon um 13 Uhr starten. Wo soll es denn hingehen?...in der
> Nähe von Schaffhausen hab ich noch was Neues gefunden.



Wollte evtl. Richtung Pachtener 8 /Dillinger Hüttenwald

 wir können aber auch sehr gerne in die Nähe von Schaffhausen(D) michel ich hoffe nur es bleib trocken

 bis ins Clubheim  freue mich schunn wie SAU
LG
TomTom


----------



## _Shi_ (23. November 2012)

13 Uhr passt mir auch gut... ich werde da sein...


----------



## agent_smith (23. November 2012)

13 uhr sollte passen !

... in die alte heimat


----------



## Theo1 (23. November 2012)

Wenn ihr mich mitholt fahr ich bis zum Hüttenwald in Dillingen mit un radel dann kurz noch zum Litermont hoch.

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (23. November 2012)

Hm.....................müßt morgen eigentlich Auto Butze unn poliere....

Aber wenn es Richtung Hüttenwald/Litermont geht.....................
würd ich mitkommen............

So en lockerer 1000 er käm mir morgen noch ganz gut.........

Bis dann.........


----------



## zeitweiser (23. November 2012)

EmJay schrieb:


> haaahaaahaaahaaahaaa...  Spitze!



so nen minderwerigen Schlauch hol ich enn zukunft nimme ohn


----------



## zeitweiser (23. November 2012)

am Sonntag um 17:00 startet an der Riddastrossa Kirch ne kleine Patientenausfahrt.


----------



## Theo1 (24. November 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> am Sonntag um 17:00 startet an der Riddastrossa Kirch ne kleine Patientenausfahrt.



Wo ist Treffen?

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (24. November 2012)

on da Riddastrossa Kirch Theo.
Das iss die Kirch in der nähe des Monte Schlacko in Püttlingen


----------



## Primsbiker (24. November 2012)

Kon mir awwei mol eener son wat haut abgeht.............



*Amateure haben die Arche gebaut,*
*und Profis die Titanic............*


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Kon mir awwei mol eener son wat haut abgeht.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13:00 Jungenwald...!


LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. November 2012)

1300 bin ich do!


----------



## Primsbiker (24. November 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> 13:00 Jungenwald...!
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

*Unn wohinn get et donn............*


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. November 2012)

Wir Biken Richtung Pachten und sind so ca so gegen 14:15-14-30 am See vom Campus Nobel Saarwelingen---Primso dort könnt ihr euch anschließen (Handy ist online)...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (24. November 2012)

Schade, schade ....


----------



## Primsbiker (24. November 2012)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Wir Biken Richtung Pachten und sind so ca so gegen 14:15-14-30 am See vom Campus Nobel Saarwelingen---Primso dort könnt ihr euch anschließen (Handy ist online)...
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Ok...............

Werd mich dann um 13:00 auf den Weg machen.................vielleicht kann ich mich ja schon etwas früher dranhängen...............
  @theo: Wie sieht es bei dir aus.....
  @octopus: Sattel im Gepäck...............


----------



## Theo1 (24. November 2012)

Alle gut Hemm komm

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (24. November 2012)

Jopp, hab jetzt relativ genau 72km auf der Uhr. Jetzt wird erschd mo en Weizen uffgemach... Proschd!


----------



## _Shi_ (24. November 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Alle gut Hemm komm
> 
> Theo



Jo, kein Problem, aber ich hab' vergebens auf die Jungs gewartet...bin dann irgendwann weiter und auf der Römerstraße kam mir dann nur noch 5RT entgegen...wir sind wohl schön aneinander vorbei geduddelt...bei mir waren es nur 50km 
Danke nochmal an Theo 
Und viele Grüße an den Rest der Truppe


----------



## Primsbiker (24. November 2012)

Bei mir waren es am Ende auch 50 km...............

Scheene Runde wie immer in netter Gesellschaft.............unn all gudd hemm komm.............


----------



## zeitweiser (24. November 2012)

morje um 5 for da owendmess uff da Riddastross.
Kläna Ausritt


----------



## zeitweiser (27. November 2012)

abmeld


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. November 2012)

kommt jemand heut zum Jungenwald? Ich schau um 19 Uhr mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (28. November 2012)

Kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. November 2012)

Bin am Samstag 1. Dezember 2012 13:00 zum 3 mal in Riegelsberg 

 bei der

MTB-

 Nikolaustour 

 vom Bike Sport Hauf am Start ist immer eine sehr nette Veranstaltung

 mit sehr schönen Trails...

wer kommt noch mit ???



Anmeldung bei Bike Sport Hauf 

https://www.facebook.com/events/342415425854428/oder e-mail zu:
[email protected]

LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. November 2012)

Hi fünf Schnitzel Tom, 
bin dabei. Wird sicher super. !!!!!


----------



## EmJay (30. November 2012)

Am Start! Diesmal mit paar Gängen mehr ;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. November 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## _Shi_ (30. November 2012)

Ich fahre in der Mädchengruppe auch mit


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2012)

EmJay schrieb:


> Am Start! Diesmal mit paar Gängen mehr ;-)


 
das werden bestimmt ein paar Gänge mehr.............. zum Glühweinstand.......

Was die Tour betrifft da bin ich so wie es aussieht leider raus.....


----------



## Klinger (30. November 2012)

Ich komme dann auch, wahrscheinlich mit Verstärkung.
Hoffentlich können wir hinter der Mädchengruppe mithalten....

@Primso: und nur zum Glühwein, wäre das eine Möglichkeit??


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich komme dann auch, wahrscheinlich mit Verstärkung.
> Hoffentlich können wir hinter der Mädchengruppe mithalten....
> 
> @Primso: und nur zum Glühwein, wäre das eine Möglichkeit??


 

Grad dat ess et jo wat nemme geht..............muss anschließend noch nach MZG zum Weihnachtsmarkt.............

Mol sehn wat sich mache lässt..............vielleicht komm ich ja doch noch rübergeritten.............

fahre dann aber auch nur in der Mädchengruppe mit..............alleen schon wegen dem Kreschkinnje dat sich do en paar Nachrichte vorher ongemmelt hat.............


----------



## Dremel (30. November 2012)

...werde auch da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2012)

ich kumme aaach


----------



## EmJay (30. November 2012)

Holl e vernünfdischer Ersatzschlauch mit Matz :-D


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2012)

honn deiner nommo geflickt heit middach gebbt widda gedauscht


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> honn deiner nommo geflickt heit middach gebbt widda gedauscht


 

Haschd de Ventilspatz nommol ongeklewt............


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2012)

nee neier Spatz enngesetzt


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> nee neier Spatz enngesetzt


 

......donn konn jo eigentlisch bal nix me schief gehn........


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2012)

Schöne gemütliche Tour bei perfekten Winterbikewetter und trotz der vielen Teilnehmer noch recht flüssig gefahren. 
Die Trails sind jetzt wieder vom Laub befreit.
Danke an Bikesport Hauf und den RSF Phönix für die tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat den Lust auf Nee kleine Schnee Ausfahrt??
Irgendwann heut morgen oder Nachmittag??


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2012)

abmeld für morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. Dezember 2012)

und ich dacht schon ihr kommt mich morgen im Hörsaal abholen


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann auch nicht :-(


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (5. Dezember 2012)

so gegen 18:00 Jungenwald kleine gemütliche Runde über trockne Trials.. wenn´s nitt regnet wer kommt noch ?


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Dezember 2012)

Was geht'n heut?


----------



## michael.sc (8. Dezember 2012)

...wohl Nikolaustour in Homburg. Bin heute nicht am Start.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Dezember 2012)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Was geht'n heut?



Vorschlag 13:30 Jungenwald wer ist noch am Start ???
So 2-3 h ganz locker




LG
TomTom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Dezember 2012)

Passt.
 Ich bin da


----------



## _Shi_ (8. Dezember 2012)

Mir tut zwar noch alles vom gestrigen Purzler weh, aber das Wetter lass ich mir nicht entgehen...


----------



## EmJay (8. Dezember 2012)

In welche Richtung geht et dann 5 Ritzel Meister?!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. Dezember 2012)

EmJay schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht et dann 5 Ritzel Meister?!



Schwarzenholz


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Dezember 2012)

Eine tolle Tour war das heute !!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Dezember 2012)

Yep, super


----------



## _Shi_ (8. Dezember 2012)

Jawohl...es war herrlich...gerne wieder


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Dezember 2012)

Heute jemand unterwegs und wann......

Käme dann mal so gegen 17:00 am Jungenwald vorbei---


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Dezember 2012)

abmeld...


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Dezember 2012)

abmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Dezember 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Heute jemand unterwegs und wann......
> 
> Käme dann mal so gegen 17:00 am Jungenwald vorbei---



Känn Zeit Primso !

18:30 Jahreshauptversammlung am 12.12.12 in Saarwellingen Hotel Maurer, Schloßstraße 58,  66793 Saarwellingen

http://www.bike-aid.de/d1227_jahreshauptversammlung-am-12.12.12-in-saarwellingen.html

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (12. Dezember 2012)

Don Primso:...bin heute Abend ab 16:45 Uhr unterwegs...Treffpunkt bei mir?


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Dezember 2012)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Don Primso:...bin heute Abend ab 16:45 Uhr unterwegs...Treffpunkt bei mir?


 
Hm..............


Klappt jetzt doch nicht..................

Bin noch auf der Arbeit.....


----------



## michael.sc (12. Dezember 2012)

@Klauso: ...sind gut zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## Klausoleum (12. Dezember 2012)

Prima  Ich jetzt auch... Organisier mal bitte Bilder vom gebrochenen Material


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Dezember 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Prima  Ich jetzt auch... Organisier mal bitte Bilder vom gebrochenen Material



was issn passiert?
Schaltauge, Rahmen, Gabel, Speichen?


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2012)

Weder noch, Achse Hinterrad!


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei welcher Nabe?


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Dezember 2012)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Nabe?




Keine Ahnung, muss Michael was zu sagen. (keine Rohloff )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ihr Killer 

Samstag den 22.12.2012 " Die Welt untergegangen Tour "wird am Litermont 
gemacht.
Treffen um 13.30 Uhr beim Maldix aufm Parkplatz.
Fahrzeit 2 -3h .+- Tempo locker u gemütlich.
Danach noch was heißes für den Magen.

Theo


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Dezember 2012)

@theo: Tour am Litermont   
da bin ich dabei



Was steht morgen an??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bzw. wann gehts los?


----------



## Klinger (14. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ihr Killer
> 
> Samstag den 22.12.2012 " Die Welt untergegangen Tour "wird am Litermont
> gemacht.
> ...




Anmeld!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Dezember 2012)

Da habt ihr aber Pech dann ist die Welt doch schon nicht mehr da!
Wann kann ich den da essen kommen


----------



## michael.sc (14. Dezember 2012)

@theo 1: ab 17 Uhr ist doch am Kupferbergwerk "Berchmannsmett" mit Weihnachtsdorf.


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Ihr Killer
> 
> Samstag den 22.12.2012 " Die Welt untergegangen Tour "wird am Litermont
> gemacht.
> ...


 

Echt Schade............da wär ich sooooooooooooooooooo
gerne dabei gewesen...............

Wir wandern morgen traditionell zum Kupferbergwerk da ist Bergmannsweihnacht mit Weihnachtsmarkt.............

Vielleicht das nächste mal etwas früher 
bekannt geben.............

Viel Spass trotzdem----------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Am Kupferbergwerk is alles am 15 u 16.12.2012 also Morgen, wir fahre am *22.12.2012* 

 @Dämon , gibt nix zu Essen nur Flüssig

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Am Kupferbergwerk is alles am 15 u 16.12.2012 also Morgen, wir fahre am *22.12.2012*
> 
> @_Dämon_ , gibt nix zu Essen nur Flüssig
> 
> Theo


 


Oh Leck.......................glatt verguckt..............

Do bin ich dabei......
Dat iss Prima.....
Viva Colonia.............

  @_theo_: Hoffe du kannschd mir noch enmol verzeihe............ der msc hat mich gonz durchennanner gemacht.


@ alle: Wenn einer Lust hat auf eine schöne Wanderung zum Kupferbergwerk der kann gerne mitkommen.........))


----------



## Theo1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also noch mol dat Programm :
Samstag den 22.12.2012 " Die Welt untergegangen Tour "wird am Litermont
gemacht.
Treffen um 13.30 Uhr beim Maldix aufm Parkplatz.
Abfahrt 14.00 Uhr.
Fahrzeit 2 -3h .+- Tempo locker u gemütlich.
Bringt die Lampe mit wenns später wird.
Danach noch was heißes flüssiges für den Magen.
Trag euch hier kurz ein :
http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87t

Theo


----------



## Klinger (15. Dezember 2012)

2,6 Grad unter Kurz-Bux-Wetter und nix los???


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Dezember 2012)

Genau
Was geht'n?


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2012)

Geh schwimmen


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Dezember 2012)

War ich, runter ins netzbachtal ... ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2012)

Bilder ?


----------



## Theo1 (17. Dezember 2012)

Mittwoch is vortour für am Samstag, der einzige Tag der Woche wo das Wetter halten soll.
Treffen am Litermont 17.30 Uhr, an der Hütte alte Wassertrete.
http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87t

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2012)

Mal sehen ob ich meine Schwimmärmchen noch habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (17. Dezember 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich meine Schwimmärmchen noch habe



Die brauchste erst am Samstag .

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Dezember 2012)

Samstag geht gar nicht :-(


----------



## Primsbiker (17. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch is vortour für am Samstag, der einzige Tag der Woche wo das Wetter halten soll.
> Treffen am Litermont 17.30 Uhr, an der Hütte alte Wassertrete.
> http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87t
> 
> Theo


 

Wer kommt wird es bestimmt nicht bereuen....................

absolute Erstbefahrung von zwei ganz neuen Pädchen..........

Hm......................

heißt es dann  vor oder Nachdemweltuntergangtrail...........


----------



## Theo1 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wer kommt Mittwoch ?

Theo


----------



## Klausoleum (17. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wer kommt Mittwoch ?
> 
> Theo



wohin?


----------



## Primsbiker (17. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Wer kommt Mittwoch ?
> 
> Theo


 

@ Klauso: Zum Litermont ...........gibt was neues zum Einrollen.............wird dir bestimmt gefallen......

@ Theo: Ich bin dabei..........................


----------



## Theo1 (17. Dezember 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> wohin?



Wir Starten Mittwoch wie Samstag an der Position der Doodelumfrage.
Mittwoch um 17.30
Samstag um 13.30 Treffen 14.00 Start

Theo


----------



## Tobilas (18. Dezember 2012)

Mal schaun ob ich Zeit bekomm, wär schon gern dabei bei der "Erstbefahrung" 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Dezember 2012)

abmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (19. Dezember 2012)

garnichterstanmeld


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute wenn´s nitt RÄHNT 

so ab 18:30-19:00 Jungenwald 2 h wer hat noch Lust ?

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (19. Dezember 2012)

@ 5RT: ...hol Dich um 18:30 Uhr ab!


----------



## _Shi_ (19. Dezember 2012)

Passt mir auch gut, bin dabei...


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Dezember 2012)

werd auch da sein...

Die Frage ist nur 18:30 oder 19:00


----------



## michael.sc (20. Dezember 2012)

@Klauso: 18.45 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch is vortour für am Samstag, der einzige Tag der Woche wo das Wetter halten soll.
> Treffen am Litermont 17.30 Uhr, an der Hütte alte Wassertrete.
> http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87t
> 
> Theo



So die vor Tour war schon mal gut.
Wer könnte Samstag auch früher ?
Das Wetter soll Nachmittags schlechter werden deshalb mein Vorschlag wir Treffen uns um 11.30 Uhr oben.
Danach noch was Heißes 
und uns fehlt noch die Quotenfrau. Shi ?.
http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87t

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> So die vor Tour war schon mal gut.
> Wer könnte Samstag auch früher ?
> Das Wetter soll Nachmittags schlechter werden deshalb mein Vorschlag wir Treffen uns um 11.30 Uhr oben.
> Danach noch was Heißes
> ...


 

Kein Problem........................

Vielleicht kinne mir jo ach donn noch en paar würschdscher grille als verspätetes Middachessen..............


----------



## Theo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Kein Problem........................
> 
> Vielleicht kinne mir jo ach donn noch en paar würschdscher grille als verspätetes Middachessen..............



Flutes und Käse kommen auch noch ab 14.00Uhr .
Holz komme ich Morgens um 8.30 bei dich holle.

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Holz komme ich Morgens um 8.30 bei dich holle.

Theo[/quote]


Do muß ich mir jo de Wecker stelle............

@alle: Bitte tragt euch alle in der Doodleliste ein..............ich spendier dann de Roschdworschd.........


----------



## _Shi_ (21. Dezember 2012)

Quotenfrau hat sich angemeldet ...


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Quotenfrau hat sich angemeldet ...


 
Hab dir auch eine Extrawurst................oder sagt man extra große Wurst........................................geholt-----------


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

@Klinger:

 Willst du etwa die besten Trails südwestlich des Rio Primso verpassen.................unn dann ess jo do ach noch Apres Biken....
mit braddeln.............


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Dezember 2012)

Wann und wo wird denn morgen in Püttlingen bzw. Heusweiler gestartet?

Und wann ist jetzt am Litermont Abfahrt? 11:30 Uhr?


----------



## Theo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Also Abfahrt is etwa 11.30 Uhr bei der Wassertrete am Litermont.
Das nach Lagerfeuer unn Trinke.
Hab das Doodeldings  angepasst .
Werden noch 2 Kids dabei sein.

http://doodle.com/tcrytz4vrvbqq87ti52nuvax/admin#table

Theo


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist denn die Wassertrete???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal oben in der Doodleliste is ein Link drin.
Hinter Wo.
Gefunden ?

Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (22. Dezember 2012)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Wassertrete???


 

10:30 Abfahrt Klapperbrücke-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Dezember 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Schau mal oben in der Doodleliste is ein Link drin.
> Hinter Wo.
> Gefunden ?
> 
> Theo



Ok, das war ja einfach 
Bin 1130 dort


----------



## Theo1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bringt euch warme, trockene Klamotten mit für danach.

Theo


----------



## _Shi_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Sorry Jungs, aber ich bin raus, bei mir nieselt es schon...


----------



## michael.sc (22. Dezember 2012)

Schade, zu spät gelesen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus... Zeitlich nitt geschaft

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (22. Dezember 2012)

Wunderschöne Tour heute...................und als der Regen kam gabs schon schön warmen Glühwein.............

@Theo: 

Danke nochmals für`s Organisieren,wirklich alles bestens......


----------



## Theo1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Tour heute...................und als der Regen kam gabs schon schön warmen Glühwein.............
> 
> @Theo:
> 
> Danke nochmals für`s Organisieren,wirklich alles bestens......



War mir ein Vergnügen
Trails und keinen Regen bis 13.30 do wore mer aber schon fast an der Hütte.
Merci für die Holzspende und die Wurscht.

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch noch dickes Lob für die tolle Tour gestern!
Danke an Theo für die Organisation, den leckeren Glühwein und das gute Essen  und an Herbert für die Würschd und die neuen Trails


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs???


----------



## Primsbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

*Wünsche euch allen*
*frohe und gesegnete Weihnachten..... *


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Dezember 2012)

*...wünsch ich euch allen und einen guten Rutsch.*


----------



## michael.sc (24. Dezember 2012)

@All:...schöne Feiertage...vielleicht bis Samstag.


----------



## Theo1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> *...wünsch ich euch allen und einen guten Rutsch.*



Da schließen wir uns an und hoffe auf viele Touren im neuen Jahr.


Theo u Greta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (25. Dezember 2012)

...auch von mir und viele schöne neue Pääädscher in 2013!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist morgen bei bestem Wetter am Start um ein letztes mal in 2012 ne Runde zu drehen und dabei bissi Weihnachtsspeck abzubauen?


----------



## Primsbiker (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich............

Werde aber schon etwas früher so gegen 11 Uhr Richtung Litermont starten................

Trail on..............


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Natürlich mit vielen guten unfallfreien Touren.

Wie sieht es mit einer Neujahrstour aus? Am 5. Januar um 11 Uhr? Am Treff? Wenn es nicht regnet!

Würde in Richtung Sagenweg vorschlagen! Würde mich freuen viele von euch zu sehen!


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

wüsche Euch im neuen Jahr erweiterte Erfahrungen 

http://www.endurothon.de


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Januar 2013)

Vorweg erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr...



...und um eure guten Vorsetze umzusetzen: Wer geht heute biken??


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsch euch allen auch ein gutes neues Jahr 


Heute kann ich leider nicht.




wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Neujahrstour aus? Am 5. Januar um 11 Uhr? Am Treff? Wenn es nicht regnet!



 11 Uhr lässt sich wahrscheinlich einrichten!


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Januar 2013)

Ich starte nachher Richtung Altenkessel. 

Wenn jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen, sagt bescheid!


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Januar 2013)

Proscht Neijohr an alle.
heute abmeld


----------



## Tobilas (2. Januar 2013)

um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (2. Januar 2013)

gegen drei dort...


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Januar 2013)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Neujahrstour aus? Am 5. Januar um 11 Uhr? Am Treff? Wenn es nicht regnet!





Octopuse300 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr lässt sich wahrscheinlich einrichten!




klappt bei mir doch nicht.... aber bei der Resonanz hier hätte ich bestimmt allein morgen früh am Jungenwald gestanden...


----------



## Tobilas (4. Januar 2013)

Proschd Neijohr !! 
11 Uhr is auch bei mir zu früh. Eher wahrscheinlich ist bei mir morgen 15 Uhr.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (4. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues!

...11 Uhr klappt bei mir auch nicht...aber etwas später werde ich unterwegs sein.


----------



## wilde.lilli (5. Januar 2013)

Zum Glück gibt es noch eine Antwort von euch.

Schade, vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Litermont Sagenweg und Tennisheim mit dem leckeren Kuchen ist ein Geheimtipp.  

vg



wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Natürlich mit vielen guten unfallfreien Touren.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einer Neujahrstour aus? Am 5. Januar um 11 Uhr? Am Treff? Wenn es nicht regnet!
> 
> Würde in Richtung Sagenweg vorschlagen! Würde mich freuen viele von euch zu sehen!


----------



## agent_smith (9. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues!

Ist der Mittwochsride am JW noch aktiv?

LG


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Januar 2013)

abmeld


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Januar 2013)

abmeld


----------



## michael.sc (9. Januar 2013)

...finde heute auch leider keine Zeit für ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (12. Januar 2013)

Ist heute Mittag jemand am Start.........


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2013)

Primso wenn keiner Zeit hat komm um 14.15 Uhr nach Wallerfangen an den Marktplatz (Brunnen) dort startet eine gemütliche Runde


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Januar 2013)

Mi 19:00 Snowride
wer ist am Start?


----------



## Tobilas (14. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei...hoff ich. Donnerstags-Ride wird auf Mittwoch vorgezogen...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Tobilas (16. Januar 2013)

Ja unn? wer kommt denn alles??


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Januar 2013)

bin do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (20. Januar 2013)

Is am Mittwoch wieder NR am JW?

LG


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2013)

joo


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Januar 2013)

mi abmeld


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (30. Januar 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> mi abmeld



i.A scheiß Wetterzuviel Batsch un kään luschd...ich klab ich genn ALT!

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (30. Januar 2013)

...ich geh heute Laufen.


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Januar 2013)

Ich kann leider erst wieder nach Semester Ende...


----------



## Primsbiker (30. Januar 2013)

Ich find mein Schwimmflossen net..............


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (2. Februar 2013)

abmeld honn die...... Freck.

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (2. Februar 2013)

Muss heut wat Schaffe...............

Werde aber dafür wohl morgen eine Runde drehen..........

Wetter soll ja dann auch besser sein als heute......

@ Tom Tom: Mach dir en Grogg un leg dich om beschde ins Bett...

Gudd Besserung..............


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Februar 2013)

abmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (6. Februar 2013)

...geh heute auch mal wieder Laufen.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Februar 2013)

heute 19:00 Riddastrossa Kirch


----------



## michael.sc (13. Februar 2013)

...heute leider nicht...bin zur Zeit im Schnee.


----------



## Primsbiker (13. Februar 2013)

In den Schnee....da geh ich auch gleich hin ......zum Biken....


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Februar 2013)

ich schaffs leider zeitlich nimmer


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Februar 2013)

Gerade hemm komm................von einer Tour über den schönen Saargau...........

Frag mich aber gerade ob Samstags noch jemand 
im Jungenwald am Start ist..................

Hm..........vielleicht ja wenn das Wetter
 wieder besser ist...........


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Februar 2013)

War da, sonst keiner.


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Februar 2013)

Hallooooo noch jemand da? Oder alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Februar 2013)

mi  19:00 Riddastrossa kirch
Rundkurs Hohbersch Hengschdwald
jede Runde zaehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Februar 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> mi  19:00 Riddastrossa kirch
> Rundkurs Hohbersch Hengschdwald
> jede Runde zaehlt



In meinem Alter fährt man nur noch runter 

Mal sehen ob das am Mi. klappert.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Februar 2013)

aktion morgen ist abgesagt


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Februar 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> aktion morgen ist abgesagt



Schade, hab heute extra den ganzen Tag geruht.


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Ich geh dann wohl die nächste Zeit
 auch mal laufen............


----------



## Tobilas (20. Februar 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich geh dann wohl die nächste Zeit
> auch mal laufen............



ach du scheibe, was hast DU denn gemacht ???


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Februar 2013)

Speichenschwäche? Verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (20. Februar 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich geh dann wohl die nächste Zeit
> auch mal laufen............




gegen die Wand gefahren??


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Februar 2013)

Wohl noch schlimmer wie befürchtet. Er will jetzt laufen! 

Ich such schon mal die Nummer eines guten Neurologen


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich geh dann wohl die nächste Zeit
> auch mal laufen............


 

Auto geknutscht........heut middach om Gau.....in St.Barbara.....

Ich hott zwar die Vorfahrt........awwer dat hat om Ende ach net viel 
genutzt.............ich könnt....:kotz:

Naja zum Glück noch net memm neuen Bike...........

Jetzt erst mol  en neuen LS organisieren..............

......unn evtl en neue Tallas------------


----------



## Klausoleum (20. Februar 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


>





Primsbiker schrieb:


> Auto geknutscht........heut middach om Gau.....in St.Barbara.....
> 
> Ich hott zwar die Vorfahrt........awwer dat hat om Ende ach net viel
> genutzt.............ich könnt....:kotz:
> ...




Solange es dir gut geht ist doch alles ok... Was fährst du auch auf der Straße rum 

Und solange du das bezahlt bekommst


----------



## Tobilas (20. Februar 2013)

joah, hört sich an als hätteste Glück gehabt! Das Gefährlichste am Mountainbiken ist, über die Straße in den Wald zu kommen......


----------



## Primsbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Bin heute raus.................

Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als laufen zu gehen,,,,........


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Februar 2013)

14:00 Jungenwald ganz kleine Runde ca 20 Km 2 h wer noch ???---anschließend  im Clubheim...

LG
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. Februar 2013)

keiner Lust schade dann fahre ich ein bisschen früher...!

LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (24. Februar 2013)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> keiner Lust schade dann fahre ich ein bisschen früher...!
> 
> LG
> TomTom


 

Ich glaub die meisten sind noch im Winterschlaf...............

Oder gehen laufen...............


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Februar 2013)

Abmeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (27. Februar 2013)

Erkältet.


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Februar 2013)

ich warte auf den Sommer....


----------



## Primsbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> ich warte auf den Sommer....


 

......und ich auf mein neues Vorderrad...............

Sollte aber morgen kommen und dann heißt es wieder:


Enjoy the Ride................


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. März 2013)

Ja den Treff gibt es noch----Hallo wer hat morgen Samstag (der Winterschlaf 

ist beendet)







02.03.2013 Lust zu einer ganz gemütlichen kleinen Frühling´s Schnupperrunde???
Auf besonderen Wunsch

 ist der Treffpunkt vorverlegt 12:00 Jungenwald zurück so gegen 14:00.

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. März 2013)

da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Primsbiker (1. März 2013)

Ich hab immer noch kein Voderrad...............

das heißt..........weiterlaufen.............


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. März 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch kein Voderrad...............
> 
> das heißt..........weiterlaufen.............



Ein Vorderrad mit Reifen kann ich dir ausleihen.


----------



## Primsbiker (2. März 2013)

Ich bin definitiv raus heute............

Schaff es zeitlich leider nicht..............
  @theo,Octopuss:

Danke für das Angebot.......


----------



## Primsbiker (4. März 2013)

Endlich....................

Heute ist mein Laufrad angekommen...........

Gleich Startklar gemacht und das schöne Wetter genutzt.
jetzt läuft es wieder............

Enjoy the Ride

@ Theo: Danke für deine Hilfe beim Einbau............und scheene Tour heit meddach.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. März 2013)

Kommt Zeit, kommt (Lauf-)Rad!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (5. März 2013)

mi 19:00 jungenwald


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. März 2013)

Sorry, war heute und bin völlig im ARSCH. 
Das wird morgen nix bei mir.


----------



## michael.sc (6. März 2013)

...ich setz mich heute Mittag schon etwas früher auf den Bock und rolle
gemütlich zur Wiedereingewöhnung etwas Asphalt ab.


----------



## Primsbiker (6. März 2013)

War schon Mo/Di unterwegs und bin es morgen wieder......

Also.......heute Ruhetag..............


----------



## wilde.lilli (7. März 2013)

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll noch halten. 14 Uhr am Treff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (7. März 2013)

...ich habs mal in der Planung.


----------



## wilde.lilli (7. März 2013)

Klappt leider doch nicht. Dafür mein ursprüngliches Vorhaben dank guter Freunde.

vg Lilli


----------



## Primsbiker (8. März 2013)

So wie es jetzt aussieht bin ich Samstag nicht unterwegs.......

Warte noch auf mein neues Baby.......

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370765071583?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Klausoleum (8. März 2013)

Ich seh gar kein Kashima...


----------



## Theo1 (8. März 2013)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich seh gar kein Kashima...



Wird überbewertet und fährt auch ohne.

Theo


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. März 2013)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll noch halten. 14 Uhr am Treff?



*Da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Fully & Röhnradfahrer zum Treff kommen.*





muss ich als Tour Guid ein Ersthelfer

-Fortbildungslehrgang

 a 4 mal 2 h  in Homburg besuchen und bin erst so gegen ca 15:00 am Start evtl.könnte ich nachkommen oder zum  Clubheim...


LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (8. März 2013)

Wer verdammt nochmal ist Kashima......


----------



## Klausoleum (8. März 2013)

Emmmm







????????????????????????????????


----------



## Primsbiker (8. März 2013)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Emmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wieviel Federweg haben die denn....................


----------



## Klausoleum (8. März 2013)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahreMit (8. März 2013)

Wenn die zum Treff kommen, komm ich auch.
Ach mist bin schon gekommen


----------



## Klinger (8. März 2013)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> *Da in letzter Zeit immer mehr Fully & Röhnradfahrer zum Treff kommen.*



Wie meinst du das mit dem Dröhnrad?


----------



## michael.sc (9. März 2013)

...bin heute leider raus...werde nicht rechtzeitig mit der Gartenarbeit fertig.


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. März 2013)

Ahhhmmm, ich wolt nur sagen: Konnte heut auch nicht. 

Wir müssten den Fred mal umbenennen, bitte um weitere Vorschläge. 

ich komme später fahre früher und wenn matschisch erscht gar ned im Wald vielleicht donn offdastroß FRED 

Aktuell ist das halt blöd, denn bis da oben bin ich jetzt schon platt wie die Sau. Solange das so ist, werde ich weiterhin alleine im Wald spielen. Sorry.


----------



## Primsbiker (10. März 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ahhhmmm, ich wolt nur sagen: Konnte heut auch nicht.
> 
> Wir müssten den Fred mal umbenennen, bitte um weitere Vorschläge.
> 
> ...


 

Vielleicht könnte man daraus ja einen Samstagsautowaschtreff,Gartenbaufreunde ev. oder ich fahr gar nemme Treff  daraus machen............

@MW: kann dir nur recht geben ist schon ärgerlich wenn man sich schon da hoch quält oder eine doch recht weite Anfahrt in Kauf nimmt unn dan kommt nemmes.............

..............werde wohl in nächster Zeit auch eher in heimatlichen Gefilden am Litermont/Hoxberg unterwegs sein.......



Vielleicht sollte man den Treffpunkt wie es ja schon mal war wieder auf den Aldiparkplatz in Köllerbach ausdehnen.......


----------



## zeitweiser (13. März 2013)

abmeld


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. März 2013)

Heute Treffpunkt 14:00 Jungenwald ganz gemütlich Sonnige

Tour wer kommt mit ??? bis ca 17:00.

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klausoleum (16. März 2013)

Ich muss den Tag wohl leider nicht so gemütlich hinterm Schreibtisch verbringen (


----------



## Primsbiker (16. März 2013)

Schöne Tour heute Mittag....................trotz nicht so optimalen Bedingungen...............

Wenn man mit so guten Freunden unterwegs ist wird das Wetter und die Bedingungen eh zur Nebensache..............

Schönes Wochenende noch...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Shi_ (17. März 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute Mittag....................trotz nicht so optimalen Bedingungen...............
> 
> Wenn man mit so guten Freunden unterwegs ist wird das Wetter und die Bedingungen eh zur Nebensache..............
> 
> Schönes Wochenende noch...............



Ja, schön, dass du vorbei gekommen bist...hab Eure Gesellschaft richtig vermisst 
Aber was für eine Matschtour...todmüde und verdreckt bis an die Augen, heil wieder am Jungenwald angekommen...


----------



## Theo1 (18. März 2013)

Falls einer hin will, der neue Termin für die CTF in Beaufort LUX ist 28.04.2013.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (19. März 2013)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Falls einer hin will, der neue Termin für die CTF in Beaufort LUX ist 28.04.2013.
> 
> Grüsse Theo


 

Notiert.......und gebucht.............


----------



## michael.sc (20. März 2013)

...ebenso.


----------



## _Shi_ (23. März 2013)

Wer fährt denn heute? Würde gerne eine LOCKERE Runde fahren...
Die Wetterprognose sieht ja leider nicht sooo toll aus....


----------



## Primsbiker (23. März 2013)

Ich werde bei den Aussichten bzw dem echt be........n Wetter....
heute nicht fahren,und meine Trainingseinheit halt nach drinnen verlegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. März 2013)

mir ist es zu kalt zu nass alles ist doof ab ins Bett un zugedecktich kumme ach nitt en scheenes Wochenende...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Theo1 (23. März 2013)

Ich war schon um 9.00 Uhr.
Kalt ja , Boden noch teils Nass am Litermont und schön ruhig wars.
Nächste Woche solls ja beser werden 
Schönes Wochenende.

Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (26. März 2013)

Anmeld
Morgen 19:00


----------



## Tobilas (27. März 2013)

Mo gugge, es is ja schon trocken mittlerweile....hoffentlich bin ich zeitig zuhause. Sollte ich um 7 noch nicht da sein -> nicht warten!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Primsbiker (30. März 2013)

Moin......
,so wie es aussieht soll es heut ja net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regnen....!!!

Im Gegenteil hier läßt sich jetzt schon die Sonne blicken





Also wie sieht es aus hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Ostereiersuchfahrt heute Mittag......


----------



## Primsbiker (30. März 2013)

Niemand Lust bei dem Wetter..........






Dann werd ich mir die unnötig weite Anfahrt wohl Sparen



.....und gleich zum Litermontsagenweg fahren........


----------



## Primsbiker (31. März 2013)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und viele Bunte Eier......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich geh jetzt erst mal Biken..........


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. April 2013)

Abmeld für Heute... habe leider känn Zeit nägschd Wuch bin ich widder doun bringe viel 

 mit versprochen...Euch allen viel Spaß !
LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (6. April 2013)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Abmeld für Heute... habe leider känn Zeit nägschd Wuch bin ich widder doun bringe viel
> 
> mit versprochen...Euch allen viel Spaß !
> LG
> TomTom


 

Viel Spass...........................wem..................

Kemmt doch eh keener me.......................

Ich geh jetzt gleich alleen Fahre do wes ich wenischdens emmer wenn ich do bin..............


----------



## michael.sc (26. April 2013)

...bin morgen nicht am Start...evtl. am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. April 2013)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin morgen nicht am Start...evtl. am Sonntag.



ich auch nitt...


----------



## Primsbiker (26. April 2013)

Wenn`s Wetter passt fahr ich am Sonntag nach Beaufort.....


----------



## Dämon__ (27. April 2013)

Wetter ist dann wie fast jedes Jahr.
Wird wohl eher eine Hausrunde...


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

für alle, die mal über den Tellerrand hinaus fahre möchten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631337


----------



## Primsbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die nächsten vier Wochen raus...........

.......falls das reicht....

Mein Muskelfaserriss hat sich zurückgemeldet........:kotz:


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Mai 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächsten vier Wochen raus...........
> 
> .......falls das reicht....
> 
> Mein Muskelfaserriss hat sich zurückgemeldet........:kotz:



de Götze fährt Beik


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Mai 2013)

Heut jemand unterwegs? Ich wollt so gegen 14 Uhr los....


----------



## michael.sc (4. Mai 2013)

Bin  um 14 Uhr auch da


----------



## Primsbiker (4. Mai 2013)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs................

Mit dem Trailbesen............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napp (5. Mai 2013)

kommender mittwoch 19uhr, jungenwald.

napp kommt.

wer noch?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Mai 2013)

vaddadaaachstour kumme mett


----------



## napp (8. Mai 2013)

napp kommt doch net. 
napp muss lang schaffe.


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Trail fertig bauen..............


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Mai 2013)

Wann wie wo?


----------



## Primsbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Trail fertig bauen..............


 

Geschafft.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Don Primsotrail ist jetzt komplett fertig.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3,5 km Trailspaß vom feinsten..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2013)

Litermont? was neues? geh ich gleich mal schauen


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Mai 2013)

geht heut Abend was?


----------



## Klausoleum (15. Mai 2013)

Ja, Wasser

Leide unter Hydrophobie


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Mai 2013)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ja, Wasser
> 
> Leide unter Hydrophobie



das heißt uff deutsch "es rehnt" ???
dann bleib ich auch im trockenen


----------



## michael.sc (15. Mai 2013)

...ebenso. Ich gehe mal wieder Laufen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Mai 2013)

läufst du dann unterm Regen durch


----------



## michael.sc (15. Mai 2013)

...bei dem bescheidenen Wetter die letzten Monate bin ich
zwischenzeitlich pfeilschnell auf den Beinen geworden...mit zwei Rädern
eher ein Hinderniss für Schnecken.


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Mai 2013)

Kommt heut jemand zum Jungenwald?


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Mai 2013)

Klopf klopf, jemand zuhause?


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. Mai 2013)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Klopf klopf, jemand zuhause?



keiner daheim aber auch keiner unerwegs im Wald - wo sind die nur 

ich glaub, dass hier nix mehr los ist wegen dem erbärmlichen Wetter... nach der Schlammschlacht am Samstag bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hobby ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (24. Mai 2013)

also ich fahr nachher gegen 17-18 uhr. kann gerne auch nen schlenker über püttlingen bzw altenkessel machen und wir drehen eine kleine trailrunde. 
gerade hagelt es übrigens in sb...


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2013)

hier scheint die Sonne.


----------



## leeqwar (24. Mai 2013)

wenn das kein zeichen ist. wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2013)

Mal sehen ob und wann ich hier wegkomme.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Juni 2013)

heute 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 an der Riddastrossa Kirch


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> heute 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 an der Riddastrossa Kirch



schade, musste heute organisatorisch bedingt mit die voiture auf die arbeit fahren. wünsche dir, dass der wetterbericht heute richtiger liegt als in den letzten beiden tagen.


----------



## napp (12. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> heute 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 an der Riddastrossa Kirch



inklusiv funkelnaachelneia trails.....


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Juni 2013)

tatsaechlich noch ein paar neue Trails gefunn unn gleich gesch Napp t 
scheeni tour wie fria


----------



## napp (13. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ...neue Trails gefunn unn gleich gesch Napp t



der kleine bikephilosoph  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (16. Juni 2013)

So Jungs.............Don Primso iss back-------------

Es geht nommo mem Biken...........zwar noch met angezogener Handbremse,awwer die Hauptsach nommol Biken.............

Also falls jemand Lust hat am Samstag auf ein paar schöne Trails rund um den Hoxberg über Lebach Schmelz zum Litermont einfach bescheid sagen...............

Es gibt auch am Ende der Tour einen Hammertrail und nen schönen Biergarten...........


----------



## michael.sc (17. Juni 2013)

Nä Sa Schulfest mit dem Junior.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> heute 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 an der Riddastrossa Kirch



wie siehts denn heute aus? für ne hausrunde könnte ich mich begeistern.


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Juni 2013)

bin zu weit weg;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Juli 2013)

Samstag jemand am Start?


----------



## Primsbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Ich würd rüber kommen falls mal wieder jemand am Start ist........

Ansonsten hab ich ne Tour Richtung Norden geplant über den Teufelskopf
zur Hochwaldalm nach Wadrill.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (4. Juli 2013)

13:30 startet ne Vorfahrt


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Juli 2013)

Vorfahrt ist nix - dann ist ja die Überraschung weg 

Ne Tour nach Wadrill ist bestimmt spitze, aber das lässt meine aktuelle Kondition nicht zu.

Ich schau dann morgen mal ob's im Urwald noch alle Trails gibt


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Juli 2013)

Mi 19:00 Sommernightride;-)


----------



## napp (7. Juli 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Sommernightride;-)



gute idee napp's dabei.


----------



## crossover (8. Juli 2013)

Ich versuch es bis 19 Uhr... .Brauchen wir die Helena?


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Juli 2013)

immer mit Licht
wird ja schon frueh dunkel


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. Juli 2013)

Es gab noch Zeiten, da brauchte man im Somner bei der 14:00 Uhr Samstagstour die Helena für den Heimweg...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Juli 2013)

Sonntag 14.07.13 um 9:00 am Sportplatz Jungenwald wer hat Bock

Bike mit Kaffee

 u Kuchen

 Wurst

 u Weizen

 es kann auch geduscht

 werden.


LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (11. Juli 2013)

Kann ich nur zum Kuchen + Duschen kommen, geht das auch ?


----------



## napp (17. Juli 2013)

mittwoch 19uhr

napp +1 käme nuff. sonschd noch  jemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust am Samstag mit nach Luxemburg ins Müllertal zum Müllertaltrail zu fahren........


----------



## Klinger (18. Juli 2013)

Mensch Kerl, kannst Du das nicht früher sagen???
Da würde ich gerne mit, habe jetzt aber schon andere Verabredungen getroffen.


----------



## Primsbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Mensch Kerl, kannst Du das nicht früher sagen???
> Da würde ich gerne mit, habe jetzt aber schon andere Verabredungen getroffen.


 
Ist mir heut so ganz spontan komm..............

Kannschd die Verabredung ja mitbringe........denke mol dat wird dene ach gefalle............


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (18. Juli 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Mensch Kerl, kannst Du das nicht früher sagen???
> Da würde ich gerne mit, habe jetzt aber schon andere Verabredungen getroffen.



Die anderen Verabredungen sind flexibel.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Juli 2013)

Mi 19:00 
kleine Runde durch den Sommerwald.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. Juli 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. August 2013)

1 Monat lang kein neuer Eintrag..... 

Woran liegt's?


----------



## Primsbiker (29. August 2013)

War in den Alpen................

Kann dir aber nur zustimmen.....

Also auf gehts.............

Samstag 8:30 Start beim Wildsaumarathon....


----------



## zeitweiser (30. August 2013)

fahre morgen um 8 hier los und wollte gegen 8:30 beim Wildsau starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (1. September 2013)

Wie immer war es mal wieder supergenial und hat nur Spass gemacht beim Wildsaumarathon..........

Vor allem hat es mich persönlich gefreut 
das man sich mal wieder auf eine schöne 
Samstagsrunde getroffen hat und ein 
wenig plaudern konnte.....


----------



## zeitweiser (2. September 2013)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
> Wer kommt mit?



wie wärs mit heute 19.00 uhr? könnte dir auch entgegenkommen.


----------



## zeitweiser (3. September 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> wie wärs mit heute 19.00 uhr? könnte dir auch entgegenkommen.



heutt geht nitt


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. September 2013)

ich weiß noch nicht obs morgen bei mir klappt - grundsätzlich hab ichs aber vor


----------



## napp (3. September 2013)

napp's mittwoch do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. September 2013)

hab da von neuen Errungenschaften gehört.
Mal sehen ob wir die finden


----------



## napp (3. September 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> hab da von neuen Errungenschaften gehört.
> Mal sehen ob wir die finden



aldie vorwitztuht. gudd, gehn ma mol gugge! 
mann, napp's aach gespannt


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. September 2013)

Ich Starte

 heute um 17:45 ab Jungenwald ganz gemütlich u flachkleine Runde so ca 30-35 km wer mit will sehr gerne anschleißend 



.
per WhatsApp schon angemeldet sind wilde.lilli.-"wilde.Helmut"-_Shi_-michel.sc 

!
LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2013)

Bin schon heute Mittag unterwegs. ...

Mal sehen wo es mich hinzieht...wenn es
passt komm ich vorbei...


----------



## michael.sc (4. September 2013)

...bin mit dabei Tom!


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. September 2013)

Hi Ihr Terminbatze, 

ich komme heute dann um 19:00 Uhr. 

Mal sehen was geht ihr Nachteulen und Verweigerer.


----------



## zeitweiser (5. September 2013)

unn nomma neies madreal gesch(napp)t


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. September 2013)

Wer hat Samstag Lust auf nee kleine Runde und zwar Besichtigungstour der "neu" modellierten Halde nach Göttelborn Start 13:00 Jungenwald...
Vorschau für nächste Woche Samstag  CTF in Freisen 14.-15. Sep. 2013 



http://www.g-h-f.org/blog/2013/06/mtb-wochenende-14-15-sep-2013/
LG
TomTom


----------



## Primsbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich werde morgen mal Richtung Norden fahren.......

Erzgräberweg,Höchsten,über den Noswendeler Weiher zum Stausee Losheim ein paar Hochwaldtrails abrollen.

Wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## michael.sc (6. September 2013)

...bin um 13 Uhr am Jungenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (7. September 2013)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...bin um 13 Uhr am Jungenwald.



wenn sonst keiner kommt sc u es Wetter hält... treffen wir uns um 13:00 am Bahnhof Gasthaus Müller

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (7. September 2013)

OK...bleiben über W App in Kontakt. Wetter hält!


----------



## rf2222 (8. September 2013)

Ok. Hört sich gut an.
Aber was ist denn nun die verbindliche start-Zeit.
13, 14 oder 15 Uhr?


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. September 2013)

Nabend Mädles, 

liest hier noch wer mit? Oder ist man 
ohne W APP raus aus der Tour. 

Schade, da bin ich wohl raus....


----------



## Baker11 (16. September 2013)

Kann man sich noch anschließen bei euch? Würd gern mal in der Gemeinschaft fahren.
Bin allerdings fahrtechnisch noch nicht sehr erfahren.


----------



## Primsbiker (20. September 2013)

Morgen jemand am Start...........


----------



## Primsbiker (21. September 2013)

Hm....echt schade bei dem super schönen Wetter....!!!

Werd ich halt wieder alleine eine Runde drehen....

Versteh nur net wenn manch einer sich beschwert das nix mehr los ist am Treff...
und letzendlich dann selbst auch  nicht kommt...????

!!!


----------



## michael.sc (21. September 2013)

...war heute nach überstandener Erkältung ne kleine Runde alleine drehen.


----------



## Klinger (21. September 2013)

Ich muss wieder was tun für Bruttosozialprodukt: Bereitschaft :-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (21. September 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich muss wieder was tun für Bruttosozialprodukt: Bereitschaft :-((


 

Han ich ach noch gemacht om Hemmwesch.........

Weizen trinke beim Sauvasen am Reiterhof.............


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2013)

Mi 19:00 Nightride am Jungenwald


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. September 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Nightride am Jungenwald



Kommt auf das Tempo an. 
Letztens war schon recht grenzwertig für mich. 
Runter ist ja kein Thema, aber warum müssen wir eigentlich immer so oft bergauf fahren?


----------



## zeitweiser (23. September 2013)

das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## Tobilas (24. September 2013)

Schauma mal, wenn's zeitlich hinhaut komm ich vielleicht auch mit...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Primsbiker (26. September 2013)

Ich bin die nächste Zeit raus..............

Rippenprellung vom allerfeinsten..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (26. September 2013)

Autsch! Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## michael.sc (27. September 2013)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächste Zeit raus..............
> 
> Rippenprellung vom allerfeinsten..............


 
Black Beauty ist eben schon ein wildes Teil...schwer zu zähmen!


----------



## Primsbiker (27. September 2013)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Black Beauty ist eben schon ein wildes Teil...schwer zu zähmen!


 
War heute in Bonn im neuen Radoncenter/Bikediscount.......
....Oktoberfest....

Auf der Teststrecke ging es schon wieder.......


----------



## zeitweiser (29. September 2013)

Mittwoch kein Nightride am Jungenwald.
Bin beim After Wok Nightride vom Trishopsaar.


----------



## Primsbiker (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es morgen nicht zu viel schifft..............wäre bei mir schon wieder eine gemütliche Runde drin...........

Jemand Lust....


----------



## Klinger (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn's nicht zu viel schifft komme ich vorbei.


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute Mittag raus....bei dem Wetter ziehe ich es dann doch vor nach Leverkusen zu fahren...


----------



## Skillsu (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem nach Heusweiler gezogen und suche nun nette Leute um regelmäßig Touren zu fahren. Könnt ich mich denn mal anschließen?

Bin 26 und liebe Singletrails!


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Oktober 2013)

Herzlich willkommen im heimlichen Trailparadies Koellertal.
Einfach immer den Fred im Auge behalten und zum Treff kommen.
In der Regel ist das am Jungenwald in Puettlingen.
Oder einfach einen Termin reinschreiben


----------



## Skillsu (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja werde ich tun. Wie viele seid ihr denn immer so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (5. Oktober 2013)

das geht von 2-10


----------



## Primsbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute waren es 2................

Don Primso und Don Köllertali..........

Sehr schöne Tour durch den Herbstwald zum Schmugglertrail
nach Creutzwald........


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Oktober 2013)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
kleiner Ausflug auf die andere Saarseite.


----------



## michael.sc (15. Oktober 2013)

...ich schau mal ob ich die Akkus noch so schnell geladen bekomme.


----------



## Primsbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Da waren wir ja Samstag schon.........

Werde morgen schon früher unterwegs sein.........
  @MSC:  Akku ist schon geladen........


----------



## Skillsu (16. Oktober 2013)

guten Morgen zusammen, dürfte ich mich heute Abend anschließen?


----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2013)

Skillsu schrieb:


> guten Morgen zusammen, dürfte ich mich heute Abend anschließen?


 
Kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2013)

...hab mal gerade noch das Regenradar begutachtet...da kommt etwas...werde heute
Abend gegen 18 Uhr entscheiden ob ich fahre.
Gruß
m.sc


----------



## Skillsu (16. Oktober 2013)

ok. sagst du dann hier bescheid? wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (16. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt ist der Sportplatz Jungenwald (der in der Nähe vom Krankenhaus).
...denke bitte an ausreichend Licht!


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spass heute Abend...

Ich geh auf Nummer sicher was den Regen betrifft. .....

 Gehe jetzt gleich ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Skillsu (16. Oktober 2013)

Hey, ich bin noch unterwegs. werde es heut nicht schaffen. ich muss mich leider auf nächstes mal vertrösten.


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Oktober 2013)

wir fahren heute nicht


----------



## Skillsu (16. Oktober 2013)

ei klasse. Dann hab ich ja auch nichts verpasst.


----------



## Primsbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

.......gerade noch vorm ersten gesuddel in de Stall komm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (28. Oktober 2013)

Hätte jemand von Köllertalern die Woch Bock auf nen Nightride ? Muß unbedingt mein Lämpchen ausprobieren, kann auch apres Bike anbieten !


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (29. Oktober 2013)

Wird morgen Abend um 19 Uhr in Püttlingen gestartet?


----------



## Primsbiker (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin die Woche raus..............han die Freck........


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Oktober 2013)

ich falle noch ca. 4 Wochen aus.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Oktober 2013)

...heute auch leider keine Zeit.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Oktober 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ich falle noch ca. 4 Wochen aus.



mir sind heute morgen fast die griffel abgefroren und den verlauf der trails kann man momentan nur noch erahnen. du verpasst also nicht viel 

gute besserung 

zu heute abend: kann nicht sagen, wie lange ich arbeite und ob ich 19 uhr schaffe. wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (30. Oktober 2013)

Komme heut Abend nicht


----------



## stefansls (21. November 2013)

Hat jemand lust auf nen spontanen nightride heute abend ? 18:00 Uhr Sauwasen ? Dann so ~ 2 h. Lg Stefan


----------



## Tobilas (21. November 2013)

Hi, Stefan !
Morgen abend: ja!

Sag Bescheid!!

Gruß
Roland


----------



## michael.sc (21. November 2013)

...bin am Samstag am Start! 14:00 Uhr Gasthaus Müller in Pü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. November 2013)

Am Samstag 

rollen die Köllervalley-Biker auch mal wieder ! Treffpunkt(Abfahrt)14:00 Gasthaus Müller zurück gegen 16:30-17:00 Jungenwald,eine kleine ganz-gemütliche Runde so ca 40 km u 500 hm Richtung-Fürstenhausen-Forbach (Frankreich) auf eine Halde und über Großrosseln-Werbeln-Wadgassen-Bous zurück zum Jungenwald (Waldfriede) ein-drei Weizen trinken ...wer hat lust mitzukommen hier bitte melden...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (21. November 2013)

Schade, leider schon verplant!


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. November 2013)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Am Samstag
> 
> rollen die Köllervalley-Biker auch mal wieder ! Treffpunkt(Abfahrt)14:00 Gasthaus Müller zurück gegen 16:30-17:00 Jungenwald,eine kleine ganz-gemütliche Runde so ca 40 km u 500 hm Richtung-Fürstenhausen-Forbach (Frankreich) auf eine Halde und über Großrosseln-Werbeln-Wadgassen-Bous zurück zum Jungenwald (Waldfriede) ein-drei Weizen trinken ...wer hat lust mitzukommen hier bitte melden...
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. November 2013)

moin-bin ein klein bisschen Krank[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	







[/url] geworden!.. versuch aber trotz allem doch mitzukommen,wenn es nichr regnet...

LG
TomTom


----------



## michael.sc (25. November 2013)

...mal wieder zu viert unterwegs gewesen!

(Heggebangadtrail teilweise nicht mehr fahrbar!)


----------



## k.wein (26. November 2013)

Hallo.
Gibt es euren Nightride noch ?
Wenn ja ,wann und wo.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## michael.sc (28. November 2013)

...zur Zeit in der Wiederfindungsphase.


----------



## Oberaggi (28. November 2013)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...zur Zeit in der Wiederfindungsphase.


Vielleicht braucht ihr mehr Licht? 
Ihr habt doch einen Experten in Euren Reihen.


----------



## -rennradler- (28. November 2013)

Wie wär's denn am nächsten Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (28. November 2013)

...mal schauen ob Doc Weißlicht schon am Start ist


----------



## zeitweiser (28. November 2013)

mittwoch waer mal was.
msc hab noch nen TrIl offen.


----------



## -rennradler- (28. November 2013)

Perfekt! Wär doch gelacht, wenn wir den Mittwochs-Nightride nicht wiederbeleben könnten.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. November 2013)

wer kommt morgen zur Nikolaustour nach Rgb.?
ich fahr gegen12:20 los.


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2013)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:15 in Bous an der Saarbruecke.
Es geht Richtung F.


----------



## k.wein (1. Dezember 2013)

Saarbruecke ist die von Bous nach Wadgassen ?
Untendrunter oder oben auf der Brücke ?
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2013)

ja von bous nach wadgassen.
owwendruff


----------



## -rennradler- (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dann um 19:00 in Püttlingen am Jungenwald und fahre nach Bous. Wer fährt mit?


----------



## k.wein (2. Dezember 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ja von bous nach wadgassen.
> owwendruff



Denke ,ich binMittwoch 19:15 auf der Brücke.
Owwendruff links oder rechts Fahrtrichtung Wadgassen ?
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Dezember 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Denke ,ich binMittwoch 19:15 auf der Brücke.
> Owwendruff links oder rechts Fahrtrichtung Wadgassen ?
> Gruss. Karsten



bin auch uff da brigg noh wadgassen


----------



## EmJay (3. Dezember 2013)

Sah mo, vom Jungewald no Bous uff die Brigg 15min - der Wolsi schläht no seiner Gesundung mit em forcierte Tempo uff. Mei Liwwer Scholli...


----------



## -rennradler- (3. Dezember 2013)

EmJay schrieb:


> Sah mo, vom Jungewald no Bous uff die Brigg 15min - der Wolsi schläht no seiner Gesundung mit em forcierte Tempo uff. Mei Liwwer Scholli...



Stimmt. Das sind ungefähr 7-8 km durch den Wald. Sagen wir lieber 19:20 an der Brücke.


----------



## michael.sc (3. Dezember 2013)

@rennradler: ...über den Peterhof bist du in 12 Min. unten an der Brücke...geht doch nur abwärts. 

Ich schaff es wohl nicht...Nikolausvorbereitung für Junior.


----------



## -rennradler- (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich werd alles geben. Falls es 19:20 werden sollte, wisst Ihr ja warum. Wer kommt denn noch alles zum Jungenwald?


----------



## michael.sc (4. Dezember 2013)

...bei mir klappt es doch...bis 1900 Uhr am Jungenwald!


----------



## michael.sc (4. Dezember 2013)

...muss doch absagen. Bin noch in SB beim Dr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rennradler- (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht's am kommenden Mittwoch aus?


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Dezember 2013)

ich net


----------



## -rennradler- (11. Dezember 2013)

Sonst jemand dabei?


----------



## michael.sc (11. Dezember 2013)

...leider nicht...hab Junior Dienst...aber frag mal 5RT an, er wollte heute Abend ne kleine Runde fahren.


----------



## k.wein (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe am kommenden Mittwoch nochmal Zeit.
Fährt jemand ? 
Könnte um 19:15 nochmal in Wadgassen auf der Brücke sein.
Gruss.  Karsten


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Dezember 2013)

da iss was geplant;-)
geht Richtung Strassburg


----------



## k.wein (15. Dezember 2013)

Strassburg 
Ihr seid irre. 
 Wieviel km habt ihr geplant ? Könnte dann mit An - und Abreise etwas heftig für mich werden. 
Gruß. Karsten


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Dezember 2013)

in Richtung net nach;-)


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand eine Vermutung , wie lang eure Tour am Mittwoch wird ? Letzten Mittwoch warens es mut An und Abfahrt  90 km für mich. Mehr will ich wirklich nicht. Wenn ihr mehr als letztes Mal fahren wollt , sage ich ab.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. Dezember 2013)

Karsten die 90km können wir einhalten;-)
Wir sind ja näher an Deiner Heimat.


----------



## Tobilas (17. Dezember 2013)

....werde auch mal wieder aufschlagen, aller Wahrscheinichkeit nach. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. Dezember 2013)

Falls ich es schaffe früh Feierabend zu machen bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin leider raus. War heute 80 km fahren und am Donnerstag ist in Saarbrücken mal wieder Nightride. 
Gruß.  Karsten


----------



## michael.sc (18. Dezember 2013)

...leider heute einen Geburtstagstermin.


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Dezember 2013)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Falls ich es schaffe früh Feierabend zu machen bin ich auch dabei...


Schaffs leider nicht:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (18. Dezember 2013)

Tja, " same here", bei mir wird's leider auch nichts, so'n Mist! Hab mich so gefreut


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Dezember 2013)

Bin um 7 am Sportplatz


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Januar 2014)

Proschd Neujahr zusammen,
ist morgen Mittag jemand am Treffpunkt?


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Januar 2014)

Samstag 04.01.14 // 12:00 // START und ZIEL ist Naturfreundehaus Kirschheck

TOUR - ALM-Erkundung
Gemütliche Tour mit anschließendem Umtrunk im Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Januar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Samstag 04.01.14 // 12:00 // START und ZIEL ist Naturfreundehaus Kirschheck
> 
> TOUR - ALM-Erkundung
> Gemütliche Tour mit anschließendem Umtrunk im Naturfreundehaus.



Alles klar  - bin dabei wenn's Wetter hält


----------



## Klinger (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Kachelmann es ermöglicht: dabei


----------



## Klinger (4. Januar 2014)

Einfach eine Klasse für sich, diese endlosen Sand-Trails an einem 4ten Januar...


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Januar 2014)

Klinger schrieb:


> Einfach eine Klasse für sich, diese endlosen Sand-Trails an einem 4ten Januar...



Wie war's? Schaise war's... Oder?

Das nächste mal bei etwas niedrigerer Luftfeuchte und dann mit Finale auf der Alm. 

Danke an die tapferen Taucher. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Klinger (5. Januar 2014)

Halt eine Klasse für sich!!!


----------



## michael.sc (5. Januar 2014)

...es war doch gestern ne genial, lustige Runde! Forrest Gump hätte gesagt: Regen von oben, von vorn,
von unten!  ...und die Alm schaffen wir das nächste Mal auch, inklusive Balkanschlucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2014)

Wie schauts Mittwoch 19:00 aus?


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. Januar 2014)

Isses da ned schon dunkel?


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. Januar 2014)

dunkel ist ja nicht schlimm.... ich befürchte eher, dass meine Klamotten bis dahin noch nicht trocken sind...


----------



## michael.sc (8. Januar 2014)

...bei mir klappt es leider nicht heute Abend!


----------



## ccino (8. Januar 2014)

...bei ccino klappt's!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 am Samstag findet wieder eine geschmeidige-gemütliche Biketour statt Richtung Halde Göttelborn.
So max 3-3,5 h ca 40-45 km daher ist Treffpunkt ALDI Köllerbach Abfahrt 12:00 .
Tourguide für diesen Tag ist der berühmte MW mit seinem fantastischen Biker-Körper wer mit will und viel Spaß haben bitte anmelden...

Ps.
Schutzbleche sind nicht erlaubt !!!
LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Januar 2014)

Dabei - Göttelborn lohnt sich immer


----------



## Andhess (10. Januar 2014)

So, meld mich mol an. Wenn was dazwischen kommt sag ich B´scheid.
ansonsten mit "Schutzblech"☺ um 12 am Aldi.

Gruss


----------



## michael.sc (10. Januar 2014)

...dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccino (10. Januar 2014)

de riemegetriebne wünscht fill spass,  muss awwa um 12 noch schaffe....


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Januar 2014)

ccino schrieb:


> de riemegetriebne wünscht fill spass,  muss awwa um 12 noch schaffe....


Verdammt, dachte Ihr kommt mit. 
Ersatzfahrer vielleicht?


----------



## ccino (10. Januar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Verdammt, dachte Ihr kommt mit.
> Ersatzfahrer vielleicht?


hä? ersatz...?
ersatzweis fahrter dann halt späda woannerschd rum, notgedrung


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Januar 2014)

ccino schrieb:


> hä? ersatz...?
> ersatzweis fahrter dann halt späda woannerschd rum, notgedrung


Kommsch halt nachgefahren.


----------



## _Shi_ (11. Januar 2014)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich auch da sein. Natürlich ohne Schutzblech


----------



## Klinger (11. Januar 2014)

Böse Terminüberschneidung.
Gibts ein Après-Biking?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Januar 2014)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, werde ich auch da sein. Natürlich ohne Schutzblech


Perfekt


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Januar 2014)

Klinger schrieb:


> Böse Terminüberschneidung.
> Gibts ein Après-Biking?


Immer nur deswegen machen wir das.


----------



## ccino (12. Januar 2014)

unn, imma noch beim apres?
wie warsen jetzt?


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2014)

Na ja, mir hat es gefall.


----------



## michael.sc (13. Januar 2014)

...genau! MW hat ne super Runde zusammengestellt.


----------



## Klinger (13. Januar 2014)

... und Après???


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Januar 2014)

klasse wars! Tolle Tour im Quirschder Wald!

"Après Bike" haben wir auf kommende Woche verschoben


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Januar 2014)

MI 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 Luisenthal an der Brücke


----------



## ccino (14. Januar 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> MI 19:00 Jungenwald oder 19:30 Luisenthal an der Brücke



ccino plant herranzuschleiche. MW hausdier 19.15?


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Januar 2014)

Klingt verlockend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Januar 2014)

Sorry musst schaffe :-(


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Januar 2014)

Hi, was geht denn am Samstag?

14:00 Jungenwald?

Kleine Ostschleife mit lockern Trials?


----------



## michael.sc (17. Januar 2014)

...geht es zeitlich früher?


----------



## ccino (17. Januar 2014)

michael.sc schrieb:


> ...geht es zeitlich früher?



für manch einen ist zeitlich früher nur eingeschränkt möglich, das ist die crux...
aber die ostrichtung ist ja kompromissfähig...


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es damit?
13Uhr Abfahrt am Püttlinger Bahnhof. Fahrt nach AK. Dort gegen 13:30 die einsammeln die nicht früher können?


----------



## ccino (17. Januar 2014)

klingt gudd


----------



## michael.sc (17. Januar 2014)

Perfekt!


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Januar 2014)

Ich halte dann mal fest: 
13:00 Bahnhof
13:30 Karoliner Brücke in VK (Aral Tankstelle)
15:00 6. Schlammloch weit hinten im Osten 
16:00 Kurz vor dem Kaffee

-----
Wäre super wenn die Mitfahrer sich vorher melden Danke.


----------



## ccino (17. Januar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich halte dann mal fest:
> 13:00 Bahnhof
> 13:30 Karoliner Brücke in VK (Aral Tankstelle)
> 15:00 6. Schlammloch weit hinten im Osten
> ...




genialer plan unn so feinsinnisch exakt ausgetüftelt, hamma

..meldung korrekt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## Klinger (18. Januar 2014)

Ich versuche 13:30 Aral, welche Zapfsäule?


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Januar 2014)

Traurig, hier ist es ganz schön ruhig geworden. Wer kein FB oder WApp hat ist wohl aufgeschmissen. 

Ich finde das ganz schön Doof.


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Januar 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Januar 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Jungenwald


Das ist toll, aber für mich leider noch viel zu schnell.


----------



## ccino (21. Januar 2014)

finns aach schad, dasses forumspferd kaum noch geritt wird
mittwoch 19 uhr. AKF rollt anne. unn "schnell" stett bei denne net im betriebshandbuch, meister mw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (21. Januar 2014)

...mol gugge.


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn mir das Wetter zusagt, begleite ich euch ein Stück


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Januar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Traurig, hier ist es ganz schön ruhig geworden. Wer kein FB oder WApp hat ist wohl aufgeschmissen.
> 
> Ich finde das ganz schön Doof.


Ist auch leider bei anderen Foren so geworden  die wollen wohl alle alle unter sich sein...
an der Technik kann es ja nicht liegen, die verbindet doch alle miteinander, nur die Menschen anscheinend nicht...


----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Januar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ist auch leider bei anderen Foren so geworden  die wollen wohl alle alle unter sich sein...
> an der Technik kann es ja nicht liegen, die verbindet doch alle miteinander, nur die Menschen anscheinend nicht...



Hoffe das ändert sich wieder. WApp FB und SM geht mir ziemlich auf den Sack. Ich soll nun in fünf verschiedenen Quellen suchen wann und wo wir uns treffen, das kann es ja nicht sein. Oder? Drei schreiben bei FB, einer in WKW, andere nur per WApp, zwei per SMS und dann rufen noch drei an. Die Zeit kann und will ich mir nicht nehmen. Bis da ein Termin steht bin ich ja längst wieder von der Tour zurück. 

Für alle SM User, teilt doch einfach den Link vom Forum. Nicht jeder will sich überall anmelden. Lesen darf hier zum Glück jeder, der auch nicht angemeldet ist. 

Danke.


----------



## ccino (21. Januar 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Jungenwald



ei joh!
ma hanns ganz feschd vor neies spillzeisch inkusive

@oktopuss: hammawedda gemellt
@MSC: ei dann gugg mol am mittwoch am aldetreff noh de buwe


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Januar 2014)

Verdammt staubig gester. 

@zeitweiser :: Danke für's mitnehmen und warten. Brauche noch ein paar Monate :-(


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Januar 2014)

jo - schön wars.

Morgen: [email protected] - Wer ist dabei?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-night-2014.676813/#post-11660249


----------



## Tobilas (24. Januar 2014)

bin dabei, hoffentlich regnet's nicht


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

wetten?


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Januar 2014)

Musste leider absagen. 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

Markus ab September kommst du zu mir zum Training


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich ja schon nach der Anfahrt platt :-(


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Januar 2014)

mir fahren dann wie früher gemeinsam in die Palz


----------



## Tobilas (26. Januar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> wetten?


hat genau gepasst: Regen kam erst nach der Tour


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2014)

und war es gut? wenn du aufgezeichnet hast und die Tour sich lohnt kannst du mir die mal schicken


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Januar 2014)

Geil wars 

Track schick ich dir


----------



## ccino (28. Januar 2014)

mittwoch 19 uhr juwa im klassische stil. wer kummt?


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Januar 2014)

habs vor - wenn die mich hier rechtzeitig gehen lassen


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Januar 2014)

Mi klappt bei mir net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road-runner83 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre mit


----------



## ccino (30. Januar 2014)

immahin 2KB'la unterwegs auf trailrunde im tiefen osten.  für mindestens die hälfte der bikergruppe warens teils taufrische pfade mit ballwidda fahrewolle effekt. saan ich jetzt mol ähnfach so


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. Januar 2014)

Kann man so sagen, schöne Tour mit viel neuem in unmittelbarer Umgebung 

Was steht Samstag an?
Ich weiß erst kurzfristig ob's bei mir klappt.


----------



## michael.sc (30. Januar 2014)

...ich bin am Samstag raus.


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Februar 2014)

Yep, Samstag ging bei mir auch ned.


----------



## ccino (3. Februar 2014)

de riememann hät vorbehaltlich em wedda e ganz neie idee
wass halle na von nem treff mittwoch 19uhr am  sportplatz juwa?
ich wäs, zimmlisch gewagt... trotzdem.. werkummt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2014)

Ohngeschlah.
Eher nitt.


----------



## road-runner83 (3. Februar 2014)

Bin diese Woche wieder dabei musste letztes mal krankheitsbedingt passen


----------



## Tobilas (3. Februar 2014)

Außerdem : Manni Banane-Trail ist ja wohl mal tot für Wochen, Holzfäller unterwegs


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Februar 2014)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Außerdem : Manni Banane-Trail ist ja wohl mal tot für Wochen, Holzfäller unterwegs



Ich komm trotzdem


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2014)

Bin noch Radlos


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Februar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Bin noch Radlos



Wieso denn das?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Februar 2014)

Ok, hab noch eine Ersatzrad in der Garage gefunden. Mittwoch kann ich wohl nicht.
Mit etwas Glück am Samstag.


----------



## michael.sc (5. Februar 2014)

...bin heute auch raus. Samstag sollte aber wieder gehn.


----------



## ccino (6. Februar 2014)

die 10 kleinen negerlein wurden mit jedem mal eins weniger.
die KBler mit jedem mal wieder einer mehr. drei mann auf nachtfahrt mit klarer luft und freier sicht zum mond und null tropfen. von oben. der rest kam von unten und das reichlich.... schöne runde wars


----------



## road-runner83 (6. Februar 2014)

War ne schöne Schlammschlacht aber wieder mal neue trails kennengelernt.Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Februar 2014)

Das Wetter hält hat heute jemand Lust auf eine frühe Runde?


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Februar 2014)

OK, dann halt alleine


----------



## michael.sc (8. Februar 2014)

Krank!


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Andhess (8. Februar 2014)

Würde gerne, darf aber auch nicht. Krankenschein. Ein anderes mal.


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Februar 2014)

Mi 19:00
Auf asphaltierter Strassen Richtung SB
19:30 Luisenthal er Brigg


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an. 
Geht es dort dann in den Batsch?


----------



## road-runner83 (11. Februar 2014)

Bin um 19uhr am jungenwald


----------



## Octopuse300 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Februar 2014)

Uff, was ein Glück


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Februar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Geht es dort dann in den Batsch?





Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Geht es dort dann in den Batsch?


Nae Nae


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Februar 2014)

Ich muss erste sehen was morgen mein Energiemanagement meint.


----------



## Octopuse300 (11. Februar 2014)

Seit wann hast du ein Energiemanagement?


----------



## ccino (12. Februar 2014)

sorry, heute ohne mich. viel spass den herren
dofunn mol ganz abgesiehn gett ma de matsch awwa so langsam aach zimmlich uff de s...


----------



## Klinger (12. Februar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich muss erste sehen was morgen mein Energiemanagement meint.


Sowas haben doch nur E-Bikes, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Februar 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich muss erste sehen was morgen mein Energiemanagement meint.



Ne, war gestern wohl zu lange und muss heute eine Kurzrunde einlegen. :-(
Zudem hatte ich so noch etwas Sonne.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Februar 2014)

SAMSTAG - Es soll Wetter werden. Hat wer schon was vor? 

Hilfe, ich muss hier raus...


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. Februar 2014)

Wenn am Samstag "Wetter" ist hab ich was vor ;-)


----------



## Klinger (13. Februar 2014)

Wetter ist doch irgendwie immer...


----------



## ccino (14. Februar 2014)

samschda heert sich von haus aus schunnmol gudd aan bike oder boot


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Februar 2014)

Hm, so wie das mit dem Wetter aussieht, wird das morgen eher eine Bootsfahrt. 
Dennoch mein Vorschlag, bei max. leichtem Regen.

Startort: Jungenwald 14:00
Tempo langsam: ca. 8-10
Motto: Auf in fremden Norden
Weit: ca. 40 km / entschärfte Höhe
Fahrzeit: ca. 4:30h

*Wichtig*: Wenn sich niemand meldet der mit will, komme ich nicht zum Treff und fahre direkt von mir aus los. 
Daher bitte hier bescheid geben. Absagen bis 12:00 wären schön, da ich ab dann nicht mehr online bin. Danke.


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Aber bei aktueller Wetterlage setzt ich lieber aus und schaffe was daheim.
Wenn ich doch mitkomme melde ich mich nochmal vor 12Uhr.


----------



## ccino (15. Februar 2014)

bei moderatem sauwedda iss de ccino debei. 
treff je noh anmeldung uffem JW odda beim MW


----------



## michael.sc (15. Februar 2014)

...bin heute leider raus. Besuch!


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Februar 2014)

Laut Radar kommt ab 13:00 eine Lücke für ca. 2-3 h. Dann wohl noch einen Schauer unterwegs. 

Da wohl keiner zum Treff kommt, starte ich meine Runde dann von hier aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. Februar 2014)

bin auch raus zu feucht 

...!


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Februar 2014)

WattsUP ???

Hier mal ne Info für die Fangemeinde.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Februar 2014)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> bin auch raus zu feucht
> 
> ...!



Sagenhafterweise über drei Stunden ohne Regen. 
Sagas ja, alles Weicheier


----------



## Theo1 (18. Februar 2014)

Ist für Samstag was geplant ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. Februar 2014)

Wenn Wetter dann Plan - WERRY WASSERSCHEU die GEMEINDE


----------



## Octopuse300 (18. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei....
Samstags im nassen Wald ist's immer noch besser als IKEA ;-)


----------



## ccino (18. Februar 2014)

männer, mol langsam!
immer schön da reih noh. vor de samschda hat der herr in seiner güte aach noch de mittwoch platziert

19 uhr JUWA, wer kommt?


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Februar 2014)

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Es könnte ja regnen :-(


----------



## Octopuse300 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht.
Auch nicht wenns trocken bleibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road-runner83 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich bin um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald wäre eh Fahren gegangen


----------



## ccino (19. Februar 2014)

road-runner83 schrieb:


> Ich bin um 19 Uhr am Jungenwald wäre eh Fahren gegangen



ich kann heut ausnahmsweise mal früher und somit schon bei tageslicht los. das ist selten genug bei mir, sodass ich dies ausnutzen werde. 
sorry roadie, hoffe es gesellt sich noch ein anderer biker zum treff damit du nicht alleine los musst


----------



## road-runner83 (19. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem werde bei dem Wetter wohl nur ne kleine runde drehen fahr trotzdem mal zum Treffpunkt


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Februar 2014)

Un, wird Samstag Wetter?


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. Februar 2014)

Stecke steht schon mal.


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. Februar 2014)

wann und wo ist morgen Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (21. Februar 2014)

Viele spannender: Is morgen WETTER?


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Februar 2014)

So, Wetter wird. Regen zwischen 10 und 13:00 Uhr. 

Ich lege mich jetzt mal fest Start 14:00
Ziel steht fest wird aber noch nicht verraten. 

Ach ja, meldet sich hier keiner der mit will bis 12:00 Uhr, starte ich von Zuhause aus 
und fahre nicht über den Jungenwald. 

Danke.


----------



## ccino (22. Februar 2014)

ccino rollt mit. ab mw. für jw gilt die 12uhr klausel


----------



## Octopuse300 (22. Februar 2014)

Bei mir klapps heut leider nicht. Hab noch daheim zu viel zu tun.


----------



## ccino (22. Februar 2014)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Bei mir klapps heut leider nicht. Hab noch daheim zu viel zu tun.


...schad
deadline in 4 minudde.... sitt nohra zweimanntour aus


----------



## pepe2 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, müsste ab gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
14:00 Uhr Jungenwald oder 13:40 Wildpark?
Johannes


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Februar 2014)

pepe2 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, müsste ab gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
> 14:00 Uhr Jungenwald oder 13:40 Wildpark?
> Johannes



das geht, 13:45 am Bahnhof Püttlingen. Passt besser.


----------



## pepe2 (22. Februar 2014)

Prima, bin dann am Bohnhoff


----------



## michael.sc (22. Februar 2014)

...bin heute nicht dabei. Habe heute Morgen das trockene und teilweise sogar sonnige nichtregen Zeitfenster genutzt.


----------



## ccino (22. Februar 2014)

aus zwei mach vier
schöne runde rtg mangelhause inklusiv ein paar funkelnagelneuer wege. ne halbe stunde oder so regen incl. "schneekanone", danach alles cool unn logga. dank an die werten herren mitreisenden und den scout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Februar 2014)

Das nächste mal geht die Erkundung dort in die 2. Runde mit Aussicht auf einen XXL Tour.


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Februar 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald


----------



## road-runner83 (25. Februar 2014)

Hab leider keine Zeit.


----------



## ccino (26. Februar 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 Jungenwald


jep, hanns vor zu kumme


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche es auch


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Februar 2014)

Schaffs doch nicht


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. März 2014)

Heut Mittag - gemütliche Runde.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. März 2014)

Im Regen ???


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. März 2014)

Regen - wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccino (1. März 2014)

sorry, kann heit net. werkstatt-session...


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. März 2014)

13:45 heidstock tennisheim 
Heute: Richtungswechsel. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## zeitweiser (2. März 2014)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
19:30 Luisenthal.
Es gebbt Wedda


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. März 2014)

Wedda - Prima
Da komm ich mit


----------



## Falko83 (2. März 2014)

Klingt gut bin auch dabei


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ccino (3. März 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
> 19:30 Luisenthal.
> Es gebbt Wedda



...faloggend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccino (5. März 2014)

bin do!


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. März 2014)

will auch - aber noch nicht sicher


----------



## ccino (6. März 2014)

war do.
...und aus einem coolen "Mi, 19 uhr juwa, gemütliche runde"  wurde mal wieder ne schöne *2 tages tour* mit nem stück PUR dran
gut, die abt. AK benötigte genau 3 minuten des 2. tages...  was bietet die abt. PÜ/KÖ


----------



## road-runner83 (6. März 2014)

Da kann ich noch 17 min drauflegen


----------



## zeitweiser (6. März 2014)

Plus 20 und endlich mal wieder trockene und vor allem freie Strassen


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2014)

Sorry, bin Sa. und So. nicht da.


----------



## zeitweiser (9. März 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
19:30 Bous Bruecke
Bous,Berus, B............


----------



## road-runner83 (9. März 2014)

Das gibt wieder Kilometer,da komm ich doch mit


----------



## ccino (12. März 2014)

bin a do, 19 uhr JW


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. März 2014)

Versuche es, wird aber heute verdammt eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (15. März 2014)

Hi, heute Samstag 12:00 Uhr Püttlingen Bahnhof. 

Wenn keiner sich hier meldet, fahre ich direkt von mir aus (11:15)


----------



## zeitweiser (16. März 2014)

Mi 19:00
Ziel und Rückkehr unbekannt.


----------



## Octopuse300 (17. März 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. März 2014)

Oh je, hoffentlich regnet es ;-) dann muss ich nicht mit. 

Öhm, ich kenn dort noch en Trail.


----------



## ccino (17. März 2014)

ccino folgt dem mittwochs- lockruf wohl aa

am samschdaa gabs e schnuggelischie rund in de äußerst tiefe weste, bei der dem alde sack ccino vom weitgereiste fahrensmann MW widda so einisches unbekanntes gewies kritt hat

@octo: welcome back from bretterurlaub
@all: wann gesellt sich nommol der ähn odda anna fun da ald garde dem zarte pflänzche köllerbacher 2.0 dezu
... net dasses nommol fatruggelt iss bevors geblüht hat


----------



## road-runner83 (18. März 2014)

Da komm ich auch mit


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. März 2014)

Der Regen hört auf. Heute wer am Start ? ? ? ? 

will 12:00 oder 13:00 losfahren.


----------



## ccino (23. März 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Der Regen hört auf. Heute wer am Start ? ? ? ?
> 
> will 12:00 oder 13:00 losfahren.



summa summarum: 13uhr ak start/rgb sender/+octo/ trails/ak fußballplatz/+junge bikerin/trails/burb.waldweiher/trails rgb rußhitt/urwald/kirschheck käffche legga kuche schwätzje/kalda schauer/17.30 dehemm/widda geili tour


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. März 2014)

Perfekte Zusammenfassung 

Und das alles in 3h ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (23. März 2014)

na ja .....
Bike voller Dreck und ich von Kopf bis Fuß nass . Das hab ich mir gestern entspannter vorgestellt....
Ausnahmsweise mal nix kaputt gemacht, dafür die Brille unauffindbar im "Wald" verlegt  ....

Mittwoch kann ich erst später. Könne ma uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. März 2014)

Die Brille, verdammt. Hast Du in Gasthaus nachgefragt?

Nass, leider. Zwar nur die letzte halbe Stunde auf dem Rückweg, aber das hätte ich auch nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. März 2014)

Ja - hab gefragt. Wurde nicht abgegeben und im Vorraum und sonstwo hab ich sie auch nicht gefunden. Denke, dass die dort auf dem Weg liegt, wo wir nochmal kurz angehalten haben. Aber auch dort habe ich sie nicht gefunden. 


Jetzt gibts halt ne neue


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. März 2014)

Hm, jetzt muss ich mir für nächsten Samstag wieder was neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## ccino (23. März 2014)

[quote="Octopuse300, post: 11841841, member: 4752" Brille unauffindbar im "Wald" verlegt  ....

Mittwoch kann ich erst später. Könne ma uns irgendwo treffen?[/quote]

brill? net fielmann, sondern mist
mittwoch späda irgendwo treffe? selbschdfaständlich!  iss schon seit johre mei rede, awwa dissmol klabbts aa!


----------



## ccino (25. März 2014)

ccino kann morje net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road-runner83 (25. März 2014)

Das klingt ja alles spannend Ich muss unbedingt samstags mitfahren,aber mittwoch bin Ich am start wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. März 2014)

Bin Mi. raus.


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. März 2014)

Ich kann morgen nur spontan - hab noch nen Termin. Falls der rechtzeitig rum ist, ruf ich dich an.


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. März 2014)

Samstag wir Wetter. 

13:00 Bahnhof Püttlingen. 

Kommt wer mit?

Wenn nicht, 12:15 bei mir 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octopuse300 (27. März 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht :-(
Hab daheim zu tun. Falls ich doch früher fertig bin melde ich mich spontan.


----------



## ccino (28. März 2014)

samschda raus. termine....


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. März 2014)

Wenn sich bis Sa 10:00 keiner meldet, fahre ich nicht mehr am Bahnhof vorbei.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. März 2014)

War heut fleißig. Bin also morgen dabei.
Wann und wo und wohin?


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. März 2014)

Wohin? Keine Ahnung, Hauptsache weg...


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. März 2014)

Das ist mal ein guter Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. März 2014)

Mi 19:00 auf dem Gurkentrail nach ......


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. März 2014)

Gurken auf dem Trail? Das macht mich neugierig.


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. April 2014)

bei mir klappts heut nicht. - viel Spaß bei den Gurken.


----------



## road-runner83 (2. April 2014)

Bin gleich am jw


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. April 2014)

Bin heute raus... Sorry


----------



## ccino (2. April 2014)

kunnt heit aa net, die schafferei...


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. April 2014)

Sa - lockere Rundfahrt. 

12:45 / Bahnhof Püttlingen 
13:00 / Tennisheim Heidstock
14:00 - 14:15 / nähe Taffingsweiher. 

Ab SLS ca. 18 km / 400 hm


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. April 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## michael.sc (4. April 2014)

...schon ab mittags auf eine Feierlichkeit eingeladen. Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. April 2014)

Ich kumm ach 12:45 BHF freue mich .

LG
TomTom


----------



## Andhess (5. April 2014)

Tja, verdammt zu spät gesiehn. Awwer ich hoffe ihr hottet gut schlauch auf der Fahrt. es nägschd mol vielleicht...


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. April 2014)

Jo, gut war's. 700hm auf 80km war zwar etwas flach aber die Trails waren klasse


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. April 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich heute etwas platt... und heilfroh dass der Heimweg recht flach war. 

Danke @ all //


----------



## ccino (6. April 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich heute etwas platt... und heilfroh dass der Heimweg recht flach war.
> 
> Danke @ all //



demm schliess ich mich gehre aan
war jo aach zimmlisch alles debei geschda: kilomeda, höhemeda, freie französische pädcha, flachstigge, feldunnflur, schunn halbtod geglaabte fahrer mit fünf ritzel unn sogar streggeweisi damebegleidung


----------



## Andhess (6. April 2014)

Moin, wie lange wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccino (6. April 2014)

rund 6h


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (6. April 2014)

Jo war sehr schöne  Runde gischda etwas lang geworden... 84 km sogar die Tragepassagen hatten Spaß gemacht...
LG
TomTom


----------



## zeitweiser (7. April 2014)

Mi 19:00
Ein neuer Versuch.


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. April 2014)

Mittwoch bin ich raus :-(


----------



## ccino (8. April 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00
> Ein neuer Versuch.


besser hät ichs net formuliere kinne... 
'bin bis jetzt debei


----------



## zeitweiser (9. April 2014)

abmeld
Lagerschaden


----------



## ccino (9. April 2014)

komm' dann auch nicht. 'schau schon mal nach der abendsonne..


----------



## zeitweiser (14. April 2014)

MI 19:00 kleine Ausfahrt


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. April 2014)

Noch unsicher


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. April 2014)

Ich hab's vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road-runner83 (15. April 2014)

Sollte klappen


----------



## Primsbiker (18. April 2014)

Mein Tipp für Ostern :

Don Primso Trail als Verlängerung der Schiedbaumallee........

....ganz frisch gekehrt.....


----------



## stefansls (19. April 2014)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für Ostern :
> 
> Don Primso Trail als Verlängerung der Schiedbaumallee........
> 
> ....ganz frisch gekehrt.....


Fährste den heut mittag evtl. ? Würde mich anschließen !


----------



## zeitweiser (20. April 2014)

Mi 19:00 French dressing.
19:30 Luisenthal Bruecke


----------



## ccino (21. April 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 French dressing.



au gudd
do kinnt ich e menuepunkt beisteuere. frisch ausgepaggt. vitaminreich biokoschd, auslännisch, frei unn schmal!


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. April 2014)

bei mir klapps wahrscheinlich nicht 

ab kommender Woche hab ich mal wieder mehr Zeit fürs MTBen


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. April 2014)

Bin raus, muss arbeiten


----------



## ccino (24. April 2014)

knaggisches auslandsmenue geschda. de hauptgang war schon legga. un de lombemann hat in seinem ureigene madin'siche stil: "kumm, denne do schnabbe ma aa noch!" noch e schönes desert druffgeleht. alleh, so solls sinn!


----------



## zeitweiser (27. April 2014)

Mi 19:00  Jungenwald Besenreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (27. April 2014)

Klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. April 2014)

ich trag es mal in den Kalender ein. 

Wo geht es hin? Hexenturm, Teufelsburg,


----------



## zeitweiser (28. April 2014)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ich trag es mal in den Kalender ein.
> 
> Wo geht es hin? Hexenturm, Teufelsburg,


ins Paradies;-)


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Mai 2014)

Sonntag ist in Hirtzweiler CTF. 
Wer ist dabei?

Ich habe vor dort zwischen halb 9 und 9 Uhr zu starten.


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Mai 2014)

bin auch am Start


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Mai 2014)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
Kleine Runde;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (11. Mai 2014)

Dabei


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Mai 2014)

So nach einem etwas längerem Winterschlaf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ist für Samstag mal wieder eine kleine ganz gemütliche Ausfahrt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geplant Abfahrt  Jungenwald 13:00 anschließend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
wer mit will bitte melden... 

LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Mai 2014)

wie siehts denn morgen aus?


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Mai 2014)

Huch - TomTom war schneller... was heißt den "kleine Ausfahrt"? die Anreise zum Jungenwald muss sich ja lohnen


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Mai 2014)

so ca 40-50 km max 3 h 3,5 h.


----------



## Octopuse300 (16. Mai 2014)

hört sich gut an.
Kann erst morgen spontan entscheiden. Denke aber, dass es bei mir klappt


----------



## Andhess (16. Mai 2014)

Servus,

also ich hab die Woche auch schon an Dich gedacht, TomTom.

Ich würd gern mitkommen, sag aber noch rechtzeitig definitiv b´scheid!


----------



## Andhess (16. Mai 2014)

bin um 1300 auf der 08!


----------



## rocky65 (17. Mai 2014)

Klasse habe meine Gabel wieder dicht bekommen!!
Ich komme auch


----------



## Klinger (18. Mai 2014)

@TomTom: wenn möglich etwas früher Bescheid sagen, dann könnte ich das auch nochmal einplanen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (18. Mai 2014)

Mittwoch 19:00 
Sommertour kurz kurz lang


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Mai 2014)

ich kann am Mittwoch nicht


----------



## road-runner83 (20. Mai 2014)

Da fahr ich doch mit


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Mai 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mittwoch 19:00
> Sommertour kurz kurz lang




*






Wem kurz kurz lang zu lang ist ...!!!*
Der oder Die kann auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*kurz kurz kurz* mit TomTom fahren und anschließendim Clubheim.
Um *18:00 Start* bis ca 20:00...

und Euch Matz nee schöne XXL Tour
LG
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (24. Mai 2014)

Ich starte heute um 14:00 ab BHF Püttlingen mit zwei alten Freunden geplant sind Heidstock/Luisenthal/Gersweiler an Frankreich vorbei Großrosseln/Geislautern/Werbeln und über die Röchling Höhe zuruck zum Jungenwald-Clubheim so ca 2-2,5 h 45 Km ca 600 hm 15-17 Km/h wer mit möchte bitte melden.
LG
TomTom


----------



## Andhess (24. Mai 2014)

moin
heute geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Klinger (24. Mai 2014)

Ich versuche um 14:00 am BHF zu sein.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Mai 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald Vadderdachstour
Auch nicht Väter sind herzlich willkommen;-)


----------



## road-runner83 (26. Mai 2014)

Dachte schon ich darf nicht mitfahren, aber dann komm ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich dabei.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Mai 2014)

abmeld paggs net


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Mai 2014)

Vadderdachstour ohne den weißlichtvadder ????


----------



## michael.sc (30. Mai 2014)

...geht morgen etwas?


----------



## Octopuse300 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich setze morgen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
Wir halten das Wetter im Auge und entscheiden dann kurzfristig.


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Juni 2014)

Für Mittwoch: Ich hätte da noch einen Trail


----------



## Octopuse300 (1. Juni 2014)

Und ich hab gaaaanz wichtige Termine. 
Bin also nicht dabei


----------



## road-runner83 (2. Juni 2014)

Kumm mit


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Juni 2014)

abmeld
alles nass


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Juni 2014)

Garantiert staubfrei


----------



## road-runner83 (4. Juni 2014)

Jo alles klar fahr heut auch nit


----------



## Golem04 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin ein MTB´ler von der Schwäbischen Alb. Am 5.7. bin ich abends in Saarlouis auf ein Fest eingeladen.
Eigentlich hab ich vor mein Bike mitzubringen. Könnte ihr mir ein paar schöne Strecken bei euch zeigen.
Je weniger Asphalt desto besser. Eventuell Sa. mittag oder besser Sonntag nicht ganz so früh .
Grüße Mike


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Juni 2014)

Golem04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich bin ein MTB´ler von der Schwäbischen Alb. Am 5.7. bin ich abends in Saarlouis auf ein Fest eingeladen.
> Eigentlich hab ich vor mein Bike mitzubringen. Könnte ihr mir ein paar schöne Strecken bei euch zeigen.
> Je weniger Asphalt desto besser. Eventuell Sa. mittag oder besser Sonntag nicht ganz so früh .
> Grüße Mike


Einfach hier reingucken ob da jemand fährt und dranhaengen


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Juni 2014)

Was steht morgen an?
19h JW.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Juni 2014)

? ? ?


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Juni 2014)

kein grosser Regen im Anmarsch
wär ein Versuch wert


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. Juni 2014)

Hört sich gut an. 
Bin dabei


----------



## ccino (11. Juni 2014)

kumme a


----------



## ccino (12. Juni 2014)

kurz-kurz-langlaaaang... laui luft-vollmond-trugge-frisch erdbeerverpflehschung.
ergo vorzühschlicha ausritt


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Juni 2014)

Tolle Tour 
und gar nicht "spät" daheim - sondern ausnahmsweise mal "früh"


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juni 2014)

War ganz gut, nur ein wenig zu kurz.


----------



## ccino (12. Juni 2014)

naachtraach wass die ontour verpflegung anging:
frisches friedhofswasser, net zu fagesse!


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juni 2014)

Un e BANAN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Juni 2014)

Was issen mit Sa. oder So. ???


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich bin bis Montag außer landes


----------



## ccino (20. Juni 2014)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis Montag außer landes


do schliess ich mich  mol aan, unn lehe noch "bis samschda" druff.
viel spass derweil


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (20. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte morgen nee ganz kleine gemütliche Runde duddele max 3 h treffpunk 13:00 oder 14:00 jungenwald hat Jemand Lust mit anschliesendem  Wer kommt mit .

Lg
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn keiner Zeit oder Lust hat fahre ich schon früher es wird auch ganz gemütlich,bin noch sehr müde von Gestern...

Lg
TomTom


----------



## stefansls (21. Juni 2014)

ab 13:30 Uhr würd ich mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (21. Juni 2014)

14:00 könnte ich da sein für eine gemütliche Runde, Laternen lasse ich zuhause.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Juni 2014)

Start 13:15 Jungenwalf Klinger ist um 13:30 in Luisenthal auf der Brücke...

Lg
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (21. Juni 2014)

War nee tolle Runde heute MW Danke für dei schönen Trails...!
Da waren sehr viele dabei die ich noch nie geBike't bin sehr geil.
Waren zum Ende doch 60 km bis zum Jungenwald

Lg
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (22. Juni 2014)

Sehr anständige Runde mit dem Trailpapst MW


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Juni 2014)

Danke für die entspannte Runde. Schön dass es Euch gefallen hat. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juni 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
kleine Runde


----------



## road-runner83 (24. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juni 2014)

Mi 19:00 kleine Ausfahrt


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. Juni 2014)

Sorry, verhindert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccino (1. Juli 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mi 19:00 kleine Ausfahrt


'kumme riwwa
ich brauch noch wass zum widda runnakomme, es grinse passt noch net unna de helm...


----------



## road-runner83 (1. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Juli 2014)

heute keine Ausfahrt.
Das Regenradar sieht gar nicht gut aus.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns Sonntag zur geführten Tour bei der CTF in Püttlingen


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Juli 2014)

Heute wer am Start?


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre erst morgen wieder.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (12. Juli 2014)

Morgen CTF !!! MW


----------



## ccino (15. Juli 2014)

morgen 19.nullnull
sommerausritt am JW
wer kummt?


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Juli 2014)

wir wollten Richtung SB.
19:30 an der Luisenthaler Brigg.


----------



## Octopuse300 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich kumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (18. Juli 2014)

Samstag 19.07.2014
Treff: 12:30 Uhr, P ALDI Köllerbach
Runde: Halde Lydia, Brennender Berg, Schwarzenbergturm, Staden und
zurück über Leinpfad.


----------



## stefansls (18. Juli 2014)

Ein stündchen früher geht´s nit ? Soll ja ziemlich warm werden morgen !


----------



## ccino (18. Juli 2014)

michael.sc schrieb:


> Samstag 19.07.2014
> Treff: 12:30 Uhr, P ALDI Köllerbach
> Runde: Halde Lydia, Brennender Berg, Schwarzenbergturm, Staden und
> zurück über Leinpfad.


alde recke sinn erwacht  schad, de rieme-ccino kann leida net ...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (25. Juli 2014)

Morgen Samstag :

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do;js...56?fileId=bqycvspxhohqzmjp&internalUsage=true

Start *12:30 Jungenwald* *12:45* *Sauwasen* zurück vor 18:00 bitte anmelden !!
Mehr als 10 können nicht mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LG
TomTom


----------



## Octopuse300 (25. Juli 2014)

Tolle Strecke. Leider klapps morgen bei mir nicht :-(


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Juli 2014)

Schade zu spät gelesen. 
Hoffe Ihr habt viel Spaß. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (26. Juli 2014)

Jemand lust morgen früh auf ne kleine Tour ? Grobe richtung - Gau - Berustrail - Kreuzweg - ZickZackweg - Fischweiher. Start so 10 Uhr , bin da aber Flexibel. LG


----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2014)

Mi 19:00 Wir fahren Rad.


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. August 2014)

Tolle Idee


----------



## zeitweiser (6. August 2014)

abmeld paggs net


----------



## Octopuse300 (6. August 2014)

Dann passe ich auch - sieht ja so aus als würde sonst niemand mitfahren.


----------



## stefansls (11. August 2014)

Hatt wer lust am Samstag mit nach Rodalben zu fahren ? , zwecks bebikung des F Weges . Gemütliches Toürchin mit pitstop am Hilschberghaus. Evtl. anreise mit Zug .
Lg


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. August 2014)

Rodalben loht sich!
Leider klappts bei mir an diesem WE und auch in den kommenden Wochen nicht.


Ach ja - für die Mittwochaufdonnerstagtour hab ich diese Woche leider auch keine Zeit :-(


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (15. August 2014)

die Tour steht für Morgen !
Abfahrt 12:30 Jungenwald oder 12:45 12:50 Wehrden Hafen
Bitte Anmelden...

GPSies mobile - http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=h...AAC24285EEBC9D09BC2E023ED8C75B64CE99DADA8E968


LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu nass wird komme ich zum Hafen. 

Sonst noch wer mit dabei?


----------



## stefansls (16. August 2014)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (16. August 2014)

oh je ;-)


----------



## michael.sc (17. August 2014)

...war genial gestern! Schon lange nicht mehr so ne tolle Runde gefahren.


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. August 2014)

@ TOM, vielen Dank für diesen gelungene Nachmittag und die perfekte Streckenführung. 
Da wird es ganz schön schwer was vergleichbares nachzulegen. 

@ ALL, hat mir mit Euch richtig Spaß gemacht. 

DANKE SCHÖN.


----------



## stefansls (18. August 2014)

Da muss mich mich anschliessen, war ne dufte tour ! Freu mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.


----------



## zeitweiser (18. August 2014)

Mi 19:00 Uhr.kleine Runde


----------



## road-runner83 (18. August 2014)

Ich fahr mit


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2014)

Noch unsicher. Sorry


----------



## Octopuse300 (20. August 2014)

bei mir klappts heute auch mal


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. August 2014)

Hi, muss mich leider für diesen Samstag abmelden.
Nächste Woche ist dann ja Warndt CTF  Starte wohl gegen 8:30

Für den Samstag den 06.09.14 könnt Ihr Euch aber schon mal eine Genehmigung einen XL Ride beantragen.

Start voraussichtlich 12:00 Püttlingen am Bahnhof.
Tempo entspannte 10-12

Bitte bescheid geben wer mit will.
Mitfahrer: maximal 10

NOCH FREI 8
NOCH FREI 7
NOCH FREI 6
NOCH FREI 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (22. August 2014)

Bescheid !


----------



## Klinger (23. August 2014)

@MW: Bescheid, will mit
Urlaubsantrag bei der OHF gestellt.


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. August 2014)

am 06.09.14 bin ich dabei.


Hat heute jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## zeitweiser (26. August 2014)

Mi 19:00 kleine Runde


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. August 2014)

Sollte klappen
Kleine Runde oder wird "aufgeräumt"?


----------



## zeitweiser (27. August 2014)

wie besprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (27. August 2014)

Bescheid !Bescheid ! am 06.09.14 sind wir dabei.
Greta u Ich 

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. August 2014)

UPDATE:

Hi, muss mich leider für diesen Samstag abmelden.
Dieses Woche ist dann ja Warndt CTF  Starte wohl gegen 8:30

Für den Samstag den 06.09.14 könnt Ihr Euch aber schon mal eine Genehmigung einen XL Ride beantragen.

Start voraussichtlich 12:00 Püttlingen am Bahnhof.
Tempo entspannte 10-12

Bitte bescheid geben wer mit will.
Mitfahrer: maximal 10

NOCH FREI 2


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (3. September 2014)

Komme evtl. auch mit MW ...noch 7 sind Frei

LG
TomTom


----------



## stefansls (4. September 2014)

Ich mache meinen Platz frei. Hab noch 3 Tage drangehangen hier. Viel spass bei der tour !


----------



## Oberaggi (4. September 2014)

Ist morgen nicht auch noch ein Nightride für einen guten Zweck?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (4. September 2014)

Stimmt Morgen ist auch noch der Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Spenden Lightridehttps://www.facebook.com/events/1482751208635716/?fref=ts für Johanna´s Delphintherapie am 05.09.
18:30 Jungenwald
Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

LG
TomTom


----------



## Klinger (5. September 2014)

Abmeld für Sa: Urlaub abgelehnt


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. September 2014)

Wann und wo geht's morgen los?


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. September 2014)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Wann und wo geht's morgen los?



12:00 Püttlingen am Bahnhof.


----------



## Theo1 (6. September 2014)

Schöner Trailspass bei Top Wetter,Merci fürs Guiding.

Greta u Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (6. September 2014)

Sau gut war's. Tolle Tour bei besten Wetter, netter Gesellschaft und leckerem Radler


----------



## zeitweiser (7. September 2014)

MI 19:00 Jungenwald.
Wir haben zu tun.


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. September 2014)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Wir haben zu tun.



genau - MTBen
ich komm


----------



## Octopuse300 (10. September 2014)

bei mir klappt leider doch nicht :-(


----------



## stefansls (12. September 2014)

Wird morgen mittag gebiked ?


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. September 2014)

zur Abwechslung fahren wir mal am Sonntagnachmittag.

Es geht nach Göttelborn auf die Halde und durchs Netzbachtal in den Urwald (gemütliche 40km).
Treffpunkt um 15 Uhr an der Saarbahnhaltestelle Walpershofen/Etzenhofen (Anfang Russenweg nach Riegelsberg).

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## stefansls (12. September 2014)

Ich bin dabei am Sonntag ! Falls morgen um 14 uhr noch jemand Lust hat mit nach Berus zu fahren dann unter der Autobahnbrücke in Schwarzenholz.  Lg


----------



## zeitweiser (14. September 2014)

Mi 19:00 Richtung Paris


----------



## Octopuse300 (23. September 2014)

Was steht morgen an? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (24. September 2014)

Abmeld krank


----------



## zeitweiser (28. September 2014)

Mi 19:00 
der nächste Versuch


----------



## Octopuse300 (29. September 2014)

leider keine Zeit :-( und die Woche drauf auch nicht :-(


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Feiertagstour - kommt morgen mit?


----------



## Klinger (2. Oktober 2014)

Wann/wie lange hast Du geplant?


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Oktober 2014)

Geplant hab ich nix. Wollt erstmal in Erfahrung bringen wer mitkommt.
Also wann und wie lange hast du Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. Oktober 2014)

Muss ich mit der OHL abstimmen


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Oktober 2014)

Abfahrt ist für ca. 14 Uhr geplant.
Geht dann Richtung Sbr. wenn Klinger mitkommt. Wenn nicht ggf. in eine andere Richtung


----------



## Klinger (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe leider nur den ganz kleinen Urlaubsschein bekommen, lohnt sich nicht das Bike auszupacken


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. Oktober 2014)

Daran musst du noch arbeiten ;-)


----------



## stefansls (9. Oktober 2014)

Geht am Samstag jemand fahren ? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden !


----------



## Primsbiker (18. Oktober 2014)

Rollt heute bei bestem Bike Wetter wer oder was im Köllertali bzw Jungenwald....


----------



## zeitweiser (20. Oktober 2014)

Mi. 19:00 es wird kalt


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Oktober 2014)

Mi 19:00 Jiungenwald wir fahren Rad


----------



## Primsbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Morgen 10:00 Ottrott..........Vogesen....45 km Trailspass.....


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2014)

Leider etwas spät, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (9. November 2014)

MI 19:00 Gruppenstunde am Jungenwald


----------



## road-runner83 (9. November 2014)

Ich kumm mit


----------



## zeitweiser (16. November 2014)

Mi 19:00 ein neues Abenteuer


----------



## medicus41 (17. November 2014)

versuche dabei zu sein


----------



## zeitweiser (25. November 2014)

Mi 19:00Jungenwald
wir fahren Rad.


----------



## phschneider (25. November 2014)

Hi Martin,
ich würd' gerne meine Jungfernfahrt im Köllertal machen. D.h. wenn ihr mich mitnimmt, bzw. der Ausritt stattfindet.
Gib mir also bitte nochmals kurz bescheid damit ich mich dann danach richten kann.

Gruß
Philip


----------



## medicus41 (25. November 2014)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch do


----------



## zeitweiser (26. November 2014)

Wir starten um 19:00


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Dezember 2014)

Di 19:00 Jungenwald Wir warten aufs Christkind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road-runner83 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre mit


----------



## medicus41 (23. Dezember 2014)

Zeitplan? Aber diesmal einen richtigen;-) 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Dezember 2014)

medi wie immer


----------



## medicus41 (23. Dezember 2014)

Gerade Absage dank eines netten Hundehalters der meinte seine Schleppleine quer über den weg spannen zu müssen. Dies genau in 1m Höhe. Den anschließenden Überschlag meinerseits mit Rad fanden ich, meine mittlerweile blauschwarze Nase und meine noch immer schmerzende Brust weniger witzig. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Dezember 2014)

Di 18:00 Jungenwald Snowride


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (30. Dezember 2014)

Bin um 18:00 am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (4. Januar 2015)

Mi 19:00


----------



## EmJay (19. Januar 2015)

Hi- wo geht es denn hin und wie lange willst du touren? Vielleicht fahr ich bissel mit- hab noch leicht die Freck!


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Januar 2015)

wir lassen uns bissl treiben diesen Mittwoch.
19:00 Jungenwald


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2015)

ich treibe mit und freu mich... Bis morgen!


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Februar 2015)

Mi 19:00  Jungenwald Snowride


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2015)

Absage


----------



## zeitweiser (8. März 2015)

Mi 19:00 NR


----------



## zeitweiser (6. April 2015)

Mi 19:00 NR am JW


----------



## Primsbiker (19. April 2015)

Hallo................

Habe für nächsten Samstag eine Tour nach Höchsten bei Gresaubach geplant..........gemütliche Ausfahrt mit herrlichem Panorama.

Schöne Tour über wirklich sehr schöne Höhenzüge des Nordsaarlandes...........zum Aussichtspunkt am Cafe Waldfrieden mit Einkehr.

Sollte jemand Lust und Laune haben mitzukommen einfach melden........würde mich freuen wenn mal wieder eine Samstagsmittagrunde im Jungenwald  ins rollen käme.

L.G


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2015)

Wetter soll ja am WE nicht so toll werden, mal abwarten. Wo wäre den Start? Geht es von dir aus über den Litermont?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (19. April 2015)

Mi 19:00
Jungenwald


----------



## Primsbiker (19. April 2015)

Denke mal wenn etwas mitTtreffpunkt im Jungenwald zustande kommt würde ich mich am Sauvasen oder dem Abzweig Schäfergrube einklinken.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl über die Sodixhütte Richtung Weihertrail und dann über Ausched fahren........


----------



## zeitweiser (27. April 2015)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
Kleiner Ausritt


----------



## Skillsu (29. April 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2015)

Mi 19:00 gemütliche Abendrunde


----------



## Skillsu (4. Mai 2015)

Jawoll!


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Mai 2015)

Mitwwoch 19:00 Radtour


----------



## Skillsu (17. Mai 2015)

Ohne mich leider... Geht über Pfingsten ins Allgäu


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Mai 2015)

Mi 19:00 Jngenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juni 2015)

MI 19:00 Jungenwald
Könnte länger werden;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Juni 2015)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald
später wird dunkel.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Juni 2015)

Mi 19:00 Jungenwald.
Die Halde ruft.


----------



## Markus08 (30. Juni 2015)

Jemand Lust auf eine trailtour in Riegelsberg ?
Treffpunkt: Tennisclub
Wann: 16 Uhr bis 16.30
Wollte mal neues Gebiet erkunden, entweder also jemand der die trails kennt oder entdeckerlust hat 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## zeitweiser (6. Juli 2015)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
Es iss nommo Wetter.


----------



## Markus08 (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin am start
Hoffe dass ich gleich net alleine da stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (8. Juli 2015)

Hmm falsch gehofft
Schade
War dir es wetter doch net gut genug zeitgeist?


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Juli 2015)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald. Net Breitwies;-)


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Juli 2015)

Mi 19:00 iss wieder Mittwoch


----------



## Nicexp (18. September 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe mich hier mal angemeldet da ich gesehen habe das es in köllerbach wohl eine mtb Gruppe gibt die regelmäßig fahren gehen 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es die Gruppe noch gibt und ob ich mich da mal anschließen kann


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (19. September 2015)

Nicexp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe mich hier mal angemeldet da ich gesehen habe das es in köllerbach wohl eine mtb Gruppe gibt die regelmäßig fahren gehen
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob es die Gruppe noch gibt und ob ich mich da mal anschließen kann


Hey so ab...u zu Biken Wir noch Nicexp Heute z.b so 13:30 - 14:00 melde Dich oder komm vorbei-
LG
TomTom


----------



## Martin7777 (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Kann man sich euch noch anschließen?  

Vg. Martin


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2016)

klar Martin gerne.
Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Januar 2016)

Mittwoch 19:00 kleine Ausfahrt ;-) 
Jungenwald.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (1. August 2016)

Hallo wollte mal Fragen? ob diesen 
*Neuer MTB-Treff im Köllertal*
noch Jemand liest oder ab u zu online ist...

LG
5RT


----------



## Saltyballs84 (2. August 2016)

IChefs lese seit kurzem wieder mit, da ich mir wieder ein Bike gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (8. August 2016)

Lese auch wieder mit und werde hier auch wieder aktiver. 

Da mir diese *WhatsApp und FB *Verabredungen mit 500 Nachrichten je Termin ziemlich auf den Sack gehen. 

Es lebe das Forum


----------



## <NoFear> (8. August 2016)

Schöne neue Social-Media-Welt


----------



## Klinger (8. August 2016)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Lese auch wieder mit und werde hier auch wieder aktiver.
> 
> Da mir diese *WhatsApp und FB *Verabredungen mit 500 Nachrichten je Termin ziemlich auf den Sack gehen.
> 
> Es lebe das Forum


----------



## Theo1 (10. August 2016)

Klinger schrieb:


>



FORUM 
Und Denkt an die Tour am Sonntag am Jungewald.
Danach noch  unn.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. August 2016)

Genau Sonntag ist CTF in Püttlingen, das wird sicher super. 

Leider weis ich noch nicht ob ich am WE überhaupt da bin. :-(


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. August 2016)

Kann sein, dass ich nicht da bin. :-(


----------



## Theo1 (12. August 2016)

Wir fahren um 9.00 Uhr die Tour mit 5RT.

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. August 2016)

Super, wollte ich auch.


----------



## EmJay (6. September 2016)

ach Gott, die alte Garde meldet sich zu Wort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailinspektor (9. Oktober 2016)

Die alte Garde bleibt am Ball


----------



## Trailinspektor (9. Oktober 2016)

Mittwoch 19:00 Jungenwald
Kleiner Nightride auf breiten Wegen ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. November 2016)

Ich muss diese Woche wieder zur Therapie, geht das was?


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. November 2016)

Ok dann ein andermal. [emoji25]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klinger (3. November 2016)

Bisschen tot hier...


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. November 2016)

awo, das wird wieder. 
Von Dir hört man ja ooch nix meh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. November 2016)

mal gucken was nächste Woche geht. Wenn ich fahre schreib ich hier.


----------



## Markus (MW) (5. November 2016)

Da meine Winterschlampe schon gesäubert und verkaufsfertig da steht, werde ich bei "Ekelwetter" nur noch regungslos auf der Couch liegen und mir einen dicken Wanst anfressen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. November 2016)

Oh, der Dämon auch noch online


----------



## Dämon__ (7. November 2016)

Immer noch  fahr halt kein cc mehr, die sind mir alle zu schnell


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. November 2016)

Tja wem sagst Du das. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. November 2016)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns zu Nikolaus  in Riegelsberg. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Primsbiker (30. März 2017)

Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand am Sonntag zur Ctf nach.Homburg Bruchhof fährt bzw Lust hat mitzufahren.....


----------



## thk0106 (30. März 2017)

Gibts irgendwo Infos dazu?


----------



## Primsbiker (30. März 2017)

Habe den Termin hier gesehen

http://www.radschweine.de/phpicalendar/print.php?cal=CTF&getdate=20170415&printview=year

Näheres dazu konnte ich auch nicht finden.


----------



## KaetheR (3. April 2017)

Als Veranstaltung im Homburg am kommenden Wochenende habe ich nur das hier gefunden

http://wp.rf-homburg.de/3-familientour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubePhil (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute

Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her aber gibt es den Treff noch ?
Würde mich echt freuen eure Touren waren immer klasse 

Gruß Cubephil


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. Juli 2019)

*Gugg mol
hier
PüttlingerGeissenRider-Treff 


oder
hier
Rideforhelp Day von BIKE AID am 07.09.2019 in Püttlingen*


----------



## CubePhil (29. Juli 2019)

Alles klar na dann sehen wir uns  

*Rideforhelp Day von BIKE AID am 07.09.2019 in Püttlingen  
*
ist natürlich gesetzt  

Gruß Phil


----------



## torstiohneh (25. September 2019)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin demnächst für einige Tage als Gast im Saarland und kann mein MTB nicht mitnehmen.
Gibt es in der Gegend um Köllerbach einen MTB-Verleih, wo ich ein ordentliches XC-Hardtail ausleihen kann?
Schöne Grüße 
torstiohneh


----------



## torstiohneh (10. August 2021)

Hmm, schaut hier noch jemand rein???
Bin aktuell wieder zu Besuch in Köllerbach und u.a. im Wald zwischen Köllerbach und Elm rumgefahren.
Gibt ja schöne Trails hier, einige scheinen geshapt zu sein. 
Kann jemand was dazu sagen, gerne auch per PN?


----------

